# Pfälzer Schlachtplatte - Teil 1



## Thomas (30. November 2009)

Das ist die Fortsetzung eines Themas - das alte Thema findest du: hier


----------



## Bumble (30. November 2009)

Fortsetzungs-Thread der überfüllten Pfälzer Schlachtplatte

Wer hat sich mal wieder was neues zugelegt ?  

Einfach ein Foto eurer neuen Errungenschaft posten und ab geht die lustige Diskussion.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Bei mir kommen auch ein Paar fiveten(allerdings die Freerider) ins Haus. Mal schaun wie schnell die von der Insel liefern...


Kannst ja mal berichten, wie die sind. Ich denke, mir wäre die Sohle zu dünn und damit zu weich...


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2009)

Bin auch mal gespannt, bis jetzt hab ich aber noch nix schlechtes gehört. 
Besser als die Vans werden sie denk ich auf jeden Fall sein, deren Sohle is schon ganzschön mitgenommen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Ich bin in meiner letzten Plattformpedal-Phase auch mit Vans (Rowleys) gefahren, die Sohle war nach einer Weile etwas geschrubbt, aber es hielt sich im Rahmen, natürlich kein Vergleich zum "Zaubergummi", der hält wohl ewig. Was mich auf Dauer am meisten gestört hat, war eben, dass dem Schuh eine steife Zwischensohle fehlte, wie es auch Klickschuhe haben. Die 5.10 Impact und Impact Karver haben sowas, ob es die Freerider auch haben, weiß ich eben nicht...


----------



## Levty (30. November 2009)

Ich finde die 5ten überteuert und gehypt.
Man kann deutlich bessere Schuhe zum gleichen Preis und besserer Funktion bekommen.


----------



## Bogie (30. November 2009)

Welche?


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2009)

Jetzt vermies mir die Dinger doch nich bevor ich sie hab!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich finde die 5ten überteuert und gehypt.
> Man kann deutlich bessere Schuhe zum gleichen Preis und besserer Funktion bekommen.


Zum D-Normalpreis hätte ich die sicher auch nicht gekauft  Bist selbst schon mal welche gefahren? Ich habe zu Vans-Zeiten auch immer gemeint, dass die Teile sicher nicht so gut wären, wie jeder meint - aber zwischenzeitlich hab ich sie selbst getestet 
Ich schließe mich dem Bogie an: Welche?




freak511 schrieb:


> Jetzt vermies mir die Dinger doch nich bevor ich sie hab!


Nix da! Du freust dich weiter auf die Teile und erstattest Bericht, wenn sie da sind!


----------



## michar (30. November 2009)

ich hab den 5.10 sowieso den shimano SH-MP90...beides super schuhe...aber der shimano gefaellt mir besser! zum einen ist er bisschen mehr sneaker maessig geschnitten..nicht ganz so globig wie der 5.10 und besser belueftet! der 5.10 ist im sommer echt ne schweiss maschine! die sohle am 5.10 ist brutal kriffig...gute sache wenn man korrekt aufm pedal steht..wenn man allerdings mal fuß raushaut und dann etwas schraeg aufs pedal kommt hat man gelitten! die sohle vom shimano ist da aber genauso..da geben sie sich nicht viel! alles in allem finde ich den shimano schuh etwas besser...zumal der 5.10 teilweise auch nicht sooo toll verarbeitet ist!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Meine Alternative (auch nur 10â¬ billiger und fast genau so hÃ¤sslich) wÃ¤re der gewesen







der hat die selbe Sohle wie deine Shimanos. Aber bei meinen DX-Klickschuhen hÃ¤ngt die Sohle nach nicht mal 2 Jahren in Fetzen, ich denke die 5.10 Sohle sollte da langlebiger sein, wenn ich mir die Sohlen der anderen Leute in der Clique ankucke. Und gerade als UnterstÃ¼tzung fÃ¼r meinen rechten FuÃ dÃ¼rften die mit dem stabileren Oberschuh und der klebrigen Sohle genau richtig sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2009)

Das Schuhe Verschleißteile sind, wisst ihr schon, ne? 'will sagen, dass die Pedalpins auf Dauer alles zu Grunde richten - die Frage heißt doch nur: Wann brauche ich einen neuen Schuh und wieviel ist es mir wert?


----------



## lukabe (30. November 2009)

Hab sie jetzt fÃ¼r 75â¬ (wegen 10% letzte-Herbstwoche-Rabatt) bei crc bestellt, finde das geht vom Preis her.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Da erzählst du mir nix neues  Eben deshalb will ich ja eine vernünftige Mischung aus Preis, Leistung und Langlebigkeit aussuchen.


@ freak: tut es, ja.


----------



## michar (30. November 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das Schuhe Verschleißteile sind, wisst ihr schon, ne? 'will sagen, dass die Pedalpins auf Dauer alles zu Grunde richten - die Frage heißt doch nur: Wann brauche ich einen neuen Schuh und wieviel ist es mir wert?



ja richtig..allerdings sollte sich nach einer saison noch nicht die sohle abloesen usw...


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2009)

Logüsch.
@Smu, "vernünftige Mischung aus Preis, Leistung und Langlebigkeit" das genau triffts - und da wird jeder eine individuelle Lösung finden, da bei jedem die Parameter anders gewichtet sind.


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. November 2009)

Ganz genau. Jeder Kauf von neuem Material in dem (bei mir sehr heiklen) Bereich Schuhe/Pedale hat mir weitere Aspekte gezeigt, was für mich gut ist und was nicht. So bin ich zu meiner aktuellen Kombi CB Mallet 1 + 661 Filter SPD gekommen. Bin mal gespannt, ob es jetzt (man entwickelt sich ja weiter) vielleicht sogar dauerhaft mit den Flatpedals ohne Einschränkungen hinhaut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

Ta:



...Da:


----------



## Speedbullit (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich finde die 5ten überteuert und gehypt.
> Man kann deutlich bessere Schuhe zum gleichen Preis und besserer Funktion bekommen.



und welche, ich dachte am anfang auch, dass das alles firlefanz ist, bis ich ihn getestet habe. einen besseren grip hatte ich bisher noch mit keinem anderen schuh. vans habe ich im jahr 3 paar verschlissen. den 5ten fahre ich jetzt seit fast zwei jahren und die sohle sieht fast so aus wie am ersten tag.


----------



## Houschter (1. Dezember 2009)

Sieben Lampen...  Und meine iss immer noch im Nirvana!


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

Wieso reden alle von Vans? So wie die Sohle bei den Schuhen schon aussieht, mag ich die nicht mal fahren. (Bin ich gefahren, aufm Citybike).

Die FiveTen haben eine Vibram Sohle. Diese kenne ich von ettlichen Kletterschuhen. Klar, der Grip ist abartig.
Aber auf einem Fahrradpedal können Trecking und Wanderschuhe vom Grip her mithalten. Und von der Funktion (Belüftung, Sitz) werden sie den FiveTen sicherlich nicht nachhinken. Preislich sowieso.



Houschter schrieb:


> Sieben Lampen...  Und meine iss immer noch im Nirvana!


Bald ist Karneval, ich geh als Vollernter.


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

Testfahrt... yeah!


----------



## Romarius (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Die FiveTen haben eine Vibram Sohle. .



die Standard-Vibramsohle?

wenn ja, kann man die sich für kleines Geld bei jedem guten Schuhmacher auf jeden Schuh ziehen lassen. Eh voila. 

Cool wird man damit allerdings nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Testfahrt... yeah!


Mit allen 7?


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit allen 7?


Nur 2, hat aber auch mehr als gereicht. 
Alle Doubles, alle Gaps


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ta:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Da:



Du hast es gut.... wann wurden deine versendet???


----------



## Levty (1. Dezember 2009)

Am 17.11.
4 Tage Verzögerung in Deutschland, die auf meine Kappe gingen.
Immerhin hab ich den Zoll geschafft zu umgehen. (Bis jetzt noch keine Extrakosten).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Am 17.11.


Dann könnte meine nächste Woche ankommen! 
Hast die Lampen im Original getestet oder schon mit anderen Linsen?


----------



## Flugrost (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Am 17.11.
> 4 Tage Verzögerung in Deutschland, die auf meine Kappe gingen.
> Immerhin hab ich den Zoll geschafft zu umgehen. (Bis jetzt noch keine Extrakosten).







			
				Houschter schrieb:
			
		

> Hast die Lampen im Original getestet oder schon mit anderen Linsen?



Bogie hatte die Lampe letzten Sonntag mit - und sie ist wirklich ausreichend hell. Heller als die Edison in der gedimmten Stufe. 
Ich war (freudig) überrascht über die Lichtfarbe - kein LED Blaulicht sondern ein sattes, helles angenehmes Licht. I´m looking forward...
Die Ausleuchtung als Lenkerlampe könnte (je nach Geschmack) ein wenig "spottig" anmuten. Das ist aber wirklich pers. Ermessenssache. (Ich werde mal mit den lieferbaren Optiken herum experimentieren) Sie ist definitiv eine andere Liga wie zB Powerled Black.


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber auf einem Fahrradpedal können Trecking und Wanderschuhe vom Grip her mithalten. Und von der Funktion (Belüftung, Sitz) werden sie den FiveTen sicherlich nicht nachhinken.



Die Aussage hat aber mit der Ursprünglichen nicht mehr viel zu tun:



Levty schrieb:


> Ich finde die 5ten überteuert und gehypt.
> Man kann deutlich bessere Schuhe zum gleichen Preis und besserer Funktion bekommen.





Jetzt laber doch net rum, sondern nenn doch mal *deutlich* bessere Schuhe zum *gleichen* Preis !!!


----------



## Bumble (1. Dezember 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bogie hatte die Lampe letzten Sonntag mit - und sie ist wirklich ausreichend hell. Heller als die Edison in der gedimmten Stufe.



Dann stimmt entweder mit deiner Edison oder mit Maris DX was nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Dezember 2009)

Da musst Du mal schauen, entweder war Bogies DX getuned oder meine Edison auf Stufe 0,5. Der Akku war nicht wirklich online.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Jetzt laber doch net rum, sondern nenn doch mal *deutlich* bessere Schuhe zum *gleichen* Preis !!!


Hat Marius doch gerade gepostet.


			
				Romarius schrieb:
			
		

> die Standard-Vibramsohle?
> 
> wenn ja, kann man die sich für kleines Geld bei jedem guten Schuhmacher auf jeden Schuh ziehen lassen. Eh voila.
> 
> Cool wird man damit allerdings nicht.


----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich warte aber immer noch auf Levs Schuhvorschläge die er bereits so großkotzig rausposaunt hat.


Was die Dx angeht:

Meintest du jetzt dass die DX auf Maximalleistung heller ist als ne gedimmte Edison ? 

Das stimmt allerdings, wobei mir der Vergleich nicht wirklich einleuchtet.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Was die Dx angeht:
> 
> Meintest du jetzt dass die DX auf Maximalleistung heller ist als ne gedimmte Edison ?
> 
> Das stimmt allerdings, wobei mir der Vergleich nicht wirklich einleuchtet.


Der Vergleich war halt gegeben. Die Edison auf Stufe eins ist halt ein wenig dunkler und blauer. (Beim zünden ist sie rot und grün...)
Ich bin halt mal auf den direkten Vergleich gespannt - Sonntach kommt viell. noch Ollis Betty dazu.


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich finds ja mal sau geil, wie aggressiv hier manche sind. 
Da bin ich doch mal bereit, paar Vorschläge rauszurücken, bevor mir jemand mit der Tür ins Haus fällt:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Trekkingschuh-RENEGADE-espresso-braun-Gr-10/dp/B002PHRH1Q/ref=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1259744448&sr=1-10"]LOWA Trekkingschuh RENEGADE GTX Mid espresso/braun: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]
(Oh, siehe da, eine Vibram Sohle)

Nachfolger von meinen letzten Trecking Schuhen:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Trezeta-CHINOOK-DK-GREY-010708896-Sportschuhe/dp/B001PTH94K/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=sports&qid=1259744732&sr=1-4"]Trezeta CHINOOK MID DK.GREY ORANGE Y. 010708896, Herren Sportschuhe - Wandern, grau, (dk.grey orange y. TRK): Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]

Wer möchte, kann in der Wandersparte rauf und runterscrollen und sich einen Schuh aussuchen.
Bei Engelhorn bekommt ihr noch gescheitev(!!) Beratung umsonst dazu, und man kann sogar was am Preis vor Ort machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (2. Dezember 2009)

Vergiss es, Lev!
Die Wanderschuhe sind teurer, und haben niemals einen so geilen Grip wie die 5.10 - ich hab's getestet.
Ich bin ne ganze Zeit mit Lowa gefahren, haben auch relativ lange gehalten. Aber ohne Klebeband klebt
kein Schuh (den ich kenne) so auf dem Pedal wie die 5.10.


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2009)

Wenn ihr so verdammt heiß auf Grip seid, dann kann ich euch was neuartiges auf dem Markt empfehlen.

Klickpedale!

Ansonsten habe ich meine Meinung durchs ausprobieren getestet. Meine Schuhe für Flatpedale sind keine Wanderschuhe, aber wenn ich die hier poste, zerstöre ich euer Weltbild.


----------



## Romarius (2. Dezember 2009)

also ich meine es müsste anderesMaterial als bei der Standard-Vibramsohle sein. Vibram, das ich bisher nutzte ist eher ziemlich hart, Schräubchen können sich dort nicht so leicht eingraben.

Ich hab irgend so nen beliebigen Sport/Tennisschuh. Der hat Grip ohne Ende, meine Vibram besohlten Bergschuhe und auch so lightweight-outdoor Sportschuhe dagegen nicht. Ich könnte noch meine neuen Vibram-besohlten Skischuhe probieren


----------



## Levty (2. Dezember 2009)

Romarius schrieb:


> Ich könnte noch meine neuen Vibram-besohlten Skischuhe probieren


Vergiss die Bindung nicht. Wo wir wieder mal bei Klickpedalen wären


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Dezember 2009)

Billiger sagt er... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Naja ich werd den direkten Unterschied am WE testen und entscheiden, was für mich das beste ist


----------



## Don Stefano (2. Dezember 2009)

Außerdem stimmt Vibram nicht. Die Shimanos haben eine Vibram Sohle





Die Sohle von den 5.10 heißt stealth rubber und gibt's nur von 5.10 und sonst von niemandem! Man kann sich aber die Sohle auch von einem Bergsportladen auf beliebige andere Schuhe drauf machen lassen. Billiger als das Orginal wird's aber m.E. nicht werden.
Das macht z.B. ORTHOPÄDIE SCHUHTECHNIK in Mannheim (U1 24) oder FELS + EIS in Pforzheim (Ebersteinstrasse 16).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (2. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich finds ja mal sau geil, wie aggressiv hier manche sind.



Könnte dran liegen dass du immer wieder aufs Neue den Allwissenden spielst und anschließend nicht mal deine eignen Aussagen begründen kannst. 

Wo haben die beiden von dir geposteten Schuhe denn den  *gleichen* Preis wie der 5.10  Als Gebrauchtware bei Ebay? 

Den Grip kann ich nicht beurteilen.

Und was den Großkotz-Spruch angeht: Das ist nunmal meine Meinung von dir.


----------



## Romarius (3. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Vergiss die Bindung nicht. Wo wir wieder mal bei Klickpedalen wären



angenommen ich würde skibindung und skischuhe nutzen, dann hätte ich im gegensatz zu klickies immerhin eine din-genormte ausstiegsmöglichkeit, die nach aufgebrachter kraft (bei zumindest einigen bindungen) in alle richtungen funktionieren würde. 

wenn das nicht das ultimative argument ist, hier noch eins: durch das erhöhte gewicht hat man einen höheren druck aufs pedal!!

ich glaub ich lass mir das patentieren!


----------



## JeTho (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich habe den MP90 seit diesem Sommer und bin damit zufrieden. (Diese Vibram Sohle ist wohl nicht mit einer Vibram Sohle am Wanderschuh zu vergleichen, unterschiedliche Profile)

Den 5.10 habe ich selbst noch nicht angehabt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2009)

JeTho schrieb:


> Ich habe den MP90 seit diesem Sommer und bin damit zufrieden.


Der hat die gleiche Sohle wie der oben gepostete weiß-schwarze. Der hätte mir auch gefallen, den gab es aber eh nicht mehr in meiner Größe.

Meine 5.10 sind heute angekommen  (die Pedale schon vorgestern) Morgen komme ich erst spät heim, aber am Samstag morgen werde ich sie gleich mal testen!


----------



## lukabe (3. Dezember 2009)

was für fiveten hast du bekommen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2009)

Hab ich doch schon gepostet 

Die do:


----------



## lukabe (3. Dezember 2009)

ah stimmt, hatte ich überlesen. Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie die Sohle sich so fährt.
Bin mal gespannt wann meine Bestellung von crc kommt.


----------



## michar (3. Dezember 2009)

mach aber diese schreckliche schnuersenkel abdeckung ab...total gay das ding


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Dezember 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Kannst ja dann mal berichten wie die Sohle sich so fährt.


Jepp, nach der Nikolaus-Tour


----------



## Bumble (3. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gepostet
> 
> Die do:



Was sagt Spiderman dazu, dass du seine Schuhe geklaut hast ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2009)

meine einkaeufe die letzten 2 woche...auf nen packet mit klamotten und kram von crc wart ich auch noch
satz neuer bremshebel:





rcs titan feder fuer den daempfer


----------



## Levty (4. Dezember 2009)

Huj!
Bekommst einen


----------



## Romarius (4. Dezember 2009)

packet schreibt sich ohne c.


----------



## michar (4. Dezember 2009)

du hast recht..


----------



## Bumble (4. Dezember 2009)

Jetzt kann auch Romarius gut schlafen und weiss, dass er wieder eine gute Tat vollbracht hat.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2009)

hab meinem Baik mal ne Schlankheitskur von 50g verpasst:


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

Erklär doch mal genauer was du da gemacht hast ?

Dir den Hebel beim Downhill abgerissen ?


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Dezember 2009)

*Schuhe zu verschenken:* 





Die Schuhe (*Größe 46*) wurden nur ein Mal getragen, eine Abdeckplatte fehlt:





Übergabe am liebsten vor einer Tour am Wochenende im Pfälzerwald.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Erklär doch mal genauer was du da gemacht hast ?
> 
> Dir den Hebel beim Downhill abgerissen ?



hab mir von Nicolai eine Steckachse zugelegt. 
Diese ist genau 50g leichter als die Maxle Steckachse, und sieht auch noch schöner aus, wie ich finde:






zum Öffnen wird ein Inbus oder ein Maulschlüssel benötigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

Ah okay, für hinten gibts ja auch Maxle,ganz vergessen. 

Für Gabeln passt die Achse dann aber nicht, oder ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ah okay, für hinten gibts ja auch Maxle,ganz vergessen.
> 
> Für Gabeln passt die Achse dann aber nicht, oder ?



Glaub nicht, ist ja eine 12mm Achse und für 135er Baubreiten ausgelegt.


----------



## Levty (8. Dezember 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Schuhe zu verschenken:*
> 
> Übergabe am liebsten vor einer Tour am Wochenende im Pfälzerwald.


Gekauft 

Bin Samstag und Sonntag außerbikemäßig in NW unterwegs. Da findet man sich bestimmt. Oder?


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Glaub nicht, ist ja eine 12mm Achse und für 135er Baubreiten ausgelegt.



Ich Trottel. 

Die Frage hätte ich mir echt sparen können.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Dezember 2009)

@Lev:
Ich denke, das sollten wir hinkriegen - weitere Absprachen dann per PN...


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab mir von Nicolai eine Steckachse zugelegt.
> Diese ist genau 50g leichter als die Maxle Steckachse, und sieht auch noch schöner aus, wie ich finde:
> 
> zum Öffnen wird ein Inbus oder ein Maulschlüssel benötigt.


Das klingt interessant!  Mir steht der Hebel der Maxle nämlich etwas weit ab, das nervt! Und ein Tool mit Inbus hab ich eh immer dabei. Preis...?




Bumble schrieb:


> Ich Trottel.
> 
> Die Frage hätte ich mir echt sparen können.




Worum gehts dir bei der Achse? Gewicht? Oder willst du den Hebel weg haben? Die leichte Variante (Maxle Light, ~100g) solltest du ja schon haben bei deiner 2010er? Ansonsten gabe es noch die Möglichkeit, die Maxle Lite DH zu verbauen, die hat keinen Hebel, aber da weiß ich das Gewicht nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Worum gehts dir bei der Achse? Gewicht? Oder willst du den Hebel weg haben? Die leichte Variante (Maxle Light, ~100g) solltest du ja schon haben bei deiner 2010er? Ansonsten gabe es noch die Möglichkeit, die Maxle Lite DH zu verbauen, die hat keinen Hebel, aber da weiß ich das Gewicht nicht...



Es gibt noch ne Maxle Lite DH ? Hui. Maxle Lite hab ich schon, stimmt.
Die Lyrik ist auch schön leicht mit 2420gr. 

Den Hebel bräuchte ich nicht unbedingt, da ich dank vernünftiger pannensicherer Reifen nicht oft das Vorderrad ausbaue.

Muss ich mal beim Guru fragen wegen dem Maxle Lite DH Gedöhns.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Es gibt noch ne Maxle Lite DH ? Hui.


Jepp, das ist die von der Boxxer:






Laut einem User im Light-FR-Thread passt die wohl.




Bumble schrieb:


> Die Lyrik ist auch schön leicht mit 2420gr.


Nice! Welche hast du jetzt genau? U-Turn, MC DH, 1.5 Schaft? Gewicht inkl. Konus/Kralle/gekürztem Schaft? Meine hat 2580g fahrbereit (Schaft ~19,5cm 1 1/8, inkl. Kralle + Konus), an deiner muss also noch mehr anders sein als nur die Achse mit ca. -50g. Oder du hast (wie viele) zu wenig Öl drin, das spart auch Gewicht  Meine war vorm Service/Tuning ~50g leichter...!




Bumble schrieb:


> Muss ich mal beim Guru fragen wegen dem Maxle Lite DH Gedöhns.


Den frag ich gleich auch mal nach der Nicolai Achse in 12x150...


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

dat is ne Maxle Lite DH






des do is die Maxle Lite





un des die normale Maxle.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2009)

Preise findet ihr unter www.nicolai.net im order generator.
Meine hat inkl. Versand 35E gekostet.
Gewicht war mir egal, mich hat nur der blöde Hebel gestört.


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> dat is ne Maxle Lite DH



Passt die bei meiner Wurzelpuff-Lyrik ? Was wiegt die denn ?



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nice! Welche hast du jetzt genau? U-Turn, MC DH, 1.5 Schaft? Gewicht inkl. Konus/Kralle/gekürztem Schaft? Meine hat 2580g fahrbereit (Schaft ~19,5cm 1 1/8, inkl. Kralle + Konus), an deiner muss also noch mehr anders sein als nur die Achse mit ca. -50g. Oder du hast (wie viele) zu wenig Öl drin, das spart auch Gewicht



Aaaaaaaalso:

Ich hab ne 2010èr Lyrik U-Turn 1 1/8 Schaft mit MissionControl DH Made by Wurzelpuff 

Gewicht mit ungekürztem Schaft ohne Kralle ist 2440gr., wobei das Schaft-Kürzen bei der Lyrik mit Aluschaft nicht so viel ausmacht, die 5cm Schaft die ich bisher gekürzt habe wiegen grade mal 23gr. womit ich jetzt auf 2420gr. (ungeöffnet) bin. 

Der Durolux-Stahl-Schaft wog das dreifache.


----------



## aju (8. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir gab es auch etwas neues:



Die ideale Gelegenheit, bei Bremse und Gabel mal was anderes auszuprobieren...

Mehr zu meinem aktuellen Fuhrpark hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6620755&postcount=53


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

Gustl-Sattel mit Louise Hebel fahr ich auch grade. 

Funktioniert perfekt.






Das Entlüften ist super gelöst. 

Aber dass du Marzocchi untreu wirst hätte ich nie gedacht.

Lass uns mal wieder ne Runde drehn. 

Grade mal nachgeschaut: War das 101 doch nix für dich ? 

Doch lieber Insel-Stahl ?


----------



## aju (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber dass du Marzocchi untreu wirst hätte ich nie gedacht



Ich wollte ja schon immer mal die Pike ausprobieren, da kam das Rose Angebot mit 150  für eine 409 U-turn coil gerade recht. Die Gabel war zwar nach der ersten Fahrt gleich oben an der Dämpfung inkontinent. Aber Rose hat das schnell repariert und dabei gleich auf 426 upgedatet.

Die Gabel funktioniert erstaunlich gut, sogar etwas besser als meine geliebte Z1. Jetzt muss sie nur noch eine ähnliche Zuverlässigkeit unter Beweis stellen...



Bumble schrieb:


> Lass uns mal wieder ne Runde drehn.



Das würde mich freuen. Schick mir doch mal eine PM, wann Du Zeit hast. Ich könnte mir auch mal unter der Woche einen Tag freinehmen.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Passt die bei meiner Wurzelpuff-Lyrik ? Was wiegt die denn ?



Ob sie passt weiß ich net, wir können das aber gerne mal probieren!

Wiegen tut das schöne Teil 94g, habsch heut selbern gewogen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Passt die bei meiner Wurzelpuff-Lyrik ? Was wiegt die denn ?


Also ich habe nur diese Info aus dem Light-FR-Thread:


hopfer schrieb:


> Hatte vor mir mir die DH einzubauen aber laut Sram geht das nicht
> 
> 
> paradox schrieb:
> ...


Wiegen soll sie 94g, also in etwa gleich wie die mit Hebel.




Bumble schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaalso:
> 
> Ich hab ne 2010èr Lyrik U-Turn 1 1/8 Schaft mit MissionControl DH Made by Wurzelpuff


Oh feine Sache!  Nur schade, dass meine Wunschkombi nicht so einfach zu basteln ist wie deine... 




Bumble schrieb:


> Aber dass du Marzocchi untreu wirst hätte ich nie gedacht.


Endlich mal was gescheites!  Wobei er ja sonst nur Italo-MZs fährt, gegen die will ich mal nix sagen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wiegen tut das schöne Teil 94g, habsch heut selbern gewogen


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

aju schrieb:


> Das würde mich freuen. Schick mir doch mal eine PM, wann Du Zeit hast. Ich könnte mir auch mal unter der Woche einen Tag freinehmen.



Auf ne Odenwald-Runde oder BK hätte ich mal wieder Lust. 

Ich meld mich bei dir.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Dann hat sich das Thema ja erledigt


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Dann hat sich das Thema ja erledigt



Nicht unbedingt, ich hÃ¤tte den fÃ¼r mich unnÃ¶tigen Hebel gerne weg, wenn das DH Dings passt und nicht grade 1000â¬ kostet.


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Ok, passen müsste sie eigentlich die Gabeln sind ja beim Casting zu 99% baugleich!

Der Preis liegt sogar unter 999


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ok, passen müsste sie eigentlich die Gabeln sind ja beim Casting zu 99% baugleich!
> 
> Der Preis liegt sogar unter 999



Dann  komm ich demnächst mal vorbei.

Fährst du mittwochs noch die Feierabend-Runde ?

Und kann ich mit auch Kreditkarte bezahlen ?


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Und kann ich mit auch Kreditkarte bezahlen ?



Wenn es eine Güldene is, gerne


----------



## Bumble (8. Dezember 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn es eine Güldene is, gerne



Ich schau mal kurz warte:   Nee die iss Schwarz wie die Nacht 

So ein Mist.


----------



## eL (8. Dezember 2009)

na denn druck dir doch ne güldene

sitzt doch anne quelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (11. Dezember 2009)

Gestern kam ein Paket aus dem Norden:

Fiveten Freerider





SLX 36t Kettenblatt





Blackspire Stinger KeFü





Das V.SX kann ich wegen 3 Wochen Thailand Urlaub leider erst im Januar abholen...
Wollte die Teile mal probehalber ans Hardtail schrauben, jetzt sind die sch*** Kettenblattschrauben ja aber zu lang wenn ich das dritte KB weglass. 
Muss ich das ganze wohl mit Unterlegscheiben lösen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Dezember 2009)

Bau doch nen Bashguard anstelle des 3. Kettenblattes dran


----------



## lukabe (11. Dezember 2009)

Ja der kommt noch... nur hab ich grad die fette Bestellung bei crc, ein V.SX und n Weihnachtsgeschenk für die Freundin gekauft. Jetzt is Konto leer.


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2009)

Hab noch 2 Truvativ Bashguards hier rumliegen, die passen dann sogar bis 38èr Blatt.

Wenn du Interesse hast.


----------



## lukabe (11. Dezember 2009)

Bilder? Preis? Geiwcht? Schreib mir am besten grad ne Mail.
Hatte an nen Nc-17 Ring God Lexan gedacht... aber wenn die genauso toll sind


----------



## Bumble (11. Dezember 2009)

Die Truvativ-Teile sind billig, relativ leicht und funktionieren, nachdem ich sie bissl hab abfräsen lassen perfekt. 
Außerdem haben die ein Stahl-Insert, wodurch man die Schrauben ordentlich festknallen kann. 

Guggst du:






Preis können wir drüber reden, auf jeden Fall im einstelligen Bereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2009)

freak511 schrieb:


> Muss ich das ganze wohl mit Unterlegscheiben lösen.


Gibt es evtl. sogar passende im gut sortieren Fahrrad-Geschäft (hatte auch mal welche gebraucht). Wobei der Lowprice Bashguard natürlich die bessere Lösung ist 


Habe meine 5.10 und die Sudpin 3 Pedale dieses WE zum ersten Mal richtig testen können. Bisher sehr gutes Ergebnis!  In Kehren/Kurven (logischerweise) deutlich sicherer als mit Klickies, beim Fahren und auch bei Vollgas im Stehen auf teils rauhem Untergrund nie Grip-Probleme  Beim Springen bin ich noch etwas vorsichtig, nach einer ganzen Weile mit den Klickies muss ich erstmal meine Technik etwas verbessern, um das angewöhnte Ziehen am Heck weg zu kriegen und bei einigen Referenz-Sprüngen/Drops testen, aber bisher bin ich sehr zuversichtlich


----------



## lukabe (13. Dezember 2009)

Hab heut auch mal die Kombi 5.10 und STD II getestet und muss sagen: Auch mit Schnee an den Schuhe, nassen und teilweise zugeeisten Pedalen immernoch super Grip.
Von mir


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2009)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Schuhe zu verschenken:*


Danke nochmal. Passen perfekt!
Jetzt nur noch das passende Wetter abwarten


----------



## Optimizer (14. Dezember 2009)

Es ist ja schon fast Weihnachten....

Einmal Kartong von aussen:




Kartong von innen...




Ich frag mich nur, warum man für die Innenlagermontage zwei verschiedene Werkzeuge brauch!?! Is bestimmt alles nur Geldmache...


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Dezember 2009)

> Optimizer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Es ist ja schon fast Weihnachten....
> ...



Sieht ja Hammerlecker aus...  und die Triggerchen auch 

Und die Werkzeug-Industrie braucht ja momentan Vollbeschäftigung.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich frag mich nur, warum man für die Innenlagermontage zwei verschiedene Werkzeuge brauch!?! Is bestimmt alles nur Geldmache...




Wenn du dir das Konstrukt mal genauer anschaust wirst du merken dass es nicht anders geht.
Auf der linken Seite hast du ein Howitzerinnenlager bei dem das Lager ausserhalb vom Rahmen liegt. Die rechte Seite ist ein Giga Pipe Lager mit innenliegendem Lager welches sehr flach baut, aber nicht mehr State of the Art ist.
Wenn man jetzt das Howitzerlager auch auf der rechten Seite einbauen wollte käme man zu breit und das ganze würde nicht funktionieren oder müsste komplett anders Konstruiert werden, was aber vermutlich noch mehr kosten würde.

Gruß Gürü.

PS: Das Innenlager meiner Hammerschmidt hat nach 2 Monaten die Grätsche gemacht  Ich bekomme aber morgen ein neues auf Garantie  Heb dir also die Rechnung gut auf


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2009)

Bist halt zu pummelig für eine AM, Roiner.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

eher zu Fett Löv


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich arbeite an meiner Direktheit 

War einkaufen:

HiBike in Frankfurt, war vor Ort im Laden und hab gleich mal 6 Lenker auf den Tresen legen lassen - und den günstigsten mitgenommen.



Dazu Vorbau und ein neues Mundstück. Bin mal gespannt, wie es sich mit dem Deuter verträgt.

Dann heute mal wieder im Bordell gewesen.
Was zum gucken und was zum greifen. Alles fürs Hardtail.


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Alles fürs Hardtail



Da bin ich echt gespannt wie das Magazin ans HT schraubst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2009)

Ich glaub eher, er kriegt ein Hard(es) Tail beim Durchblättern 


@ Lev: bitte Meldung machen, ob Reverse die Lock-On Schellen mittlerweile endlich mal eloxiert oder ob die immernoch lackiert sind!


----------



## guru39 (14. Dezember 2009)

die sind eloxiert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2009)

Fein!  Meine (von 2008) sind lackiert und blättern leider recht schnell ab...


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2009)

Die Reverse scheinen für mich baugleich zu den Odi zu sein. 
Grad nur zu kalt, um rauszugehen und einen Griff von meinem Lapierre abzuschreiben...


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2009)

Zwei Sachen hab ich grad aben gelernt:

1) 42er Gummimischung bei Maxxis wird wirklich steinhart bei 0°C und tiefer. STEINhart... somit gilt: Grip < 0 -> Unerwartete Abgänge an einfachsten Stellen
2) Manchmal klickt man sich nicht am Klickmechanismus, sondern an Schuh und Trägerplatte aus. Das aber nur ein Mal


----------



## Lynus (16. Dezember 2009)

Hab meinem Rocky Mountain Slayer ein paar neue Teile gegönnt:

Neu sind: 

Steuersatz Acros AH07
Umwerfer XT
Sattelstütze Thomson Elite
Rahmen Nicolai Helius FR


----------



## Bumble (16. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Zwei Sachen hab ich grad aben gelernt:
> 
> 1) 42er Gummimischung bei Maxxis wird wirklich steinhart bei 0°C und tiefer. STEINhart... somit gilt: Grip < 0 -> Unerwartete Abgänge an einfachsten Stellen



Glückwunsch zu der Erkenntnis, trifft übrigens auch auf Schwalbes Gooey Gluey Mischung zu.


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2009)

Mein 60er Hinterreifen war hingegen echt weich. Werde wohl einen 60er vorne aufziehen, die Wintersaison dauert schließlich noch. Und dann kann ich den im Sommer nach hinten verfrachten .


----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Hab meinem Rocky Mountain Slayer ein paar neue Teile gegönnt:
> 
> Neu sind:
> 
> ...



Und, wie wirkt sich solch ein (marginaler) Rahmentausch aus?
Hopp, Ansage!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Hab meinem Rocky Mountain Slayer ein paar neue Teile gegönnt:
> 
> Neu sind:
> [...]
> Rahmen Nicolai Helius FR


 




Bumble schrieb:


> Glückwunsch zu der Erkenntnis, trifft übrigens auch auf Schwalbes Gooey Gluey Mischung zu.


Hmm, dann wars am Samstag noch nicht kalt genug, meine GG Mary war da alles andere als hart...


----------



## Lynus (16. Dezember 2009)

@Flugrost: Ein spürbarer Unterschied. Das Helius liegt deutlich besser, spricht feiner an. Der Hinerbau "klebt" förmlich am Boden. Aber auch bergauf merkt man, dass der Rahmen steifer ist. Bin aber bis jetzt erst 3-4 Touren damit gefahren. Frag mich nochmal, wenn die Brille nicht mehr ganz so rosa ist


----------



## Flugrost (16. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:
			
		

> Frag mich nochmal, wenn die Brille nicht mehr ganz so rosa ist


DAS werde ich, es könnte nur sein, dass sich Deine Meinung nicht ändert. 
Dies hab ich von einigen Nicolei Usern erfahren. (Wurzelpassage Treffen)


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, dann wars am Samstag noch nicht kalt genug, meine GG Mary war da alles andere als hart...



Keine Ahnung wie kalt es bei dir war, aber das ist sowohl bei Maxxis als auch bei Schwalbe sehr deutlich spürbar wenn man Vorne Weich/Hinten hart fährt.

Ich schätze mal so ab Null Grad, oder knapp drüber, einfach mal an den Stollen rumknubbeln, das merkt man schon.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Reifendiskussionen sind doch sowas von durch ... Oder hab ich ein Update verpasst?


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Oder hab ich ein Update verpasst?



Hast du.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Tell me!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Dezember 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Reifendiskussionen sind doch sowas von durch ... Oder hab ich ein Update verpasst?


Japp, bei Männerreifen ist das erlaubt.











@ Bumble: dann werd ich demnächst mal wenns kalt ist an den Stollen rumknubbeln... *rrrrrrrrrrrr*


----------



## Levty (17. Dezember 2009)

Tu das, Michael. Ich war heute echt baff. Nagut, ich bin auch eine Stunde auf gefrorenem Boden rumgefahren. Hab mich schon gewundert, wieso der Reifen immer lauter wurde.

Hab endlich mal ein Bild gemacht, was ich mir aus den Alpen mitgebracht habe. Jetzt müsst ihrs ertragen:


----------



## donnersberger (17. Dezember 2009)

iss das nicht der linke Fuss vom Ötzi?


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2009)

Lynus schrieb:


> Hab meinem Rocky Mountain Slayer ein paar neue Teile gegönnt:
> 
> Neu sind:
> 
> ...



Willkommen im Club!!!
Sehr schönes Bike!!! 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Willkommen im Club!!!
> Sehr schönes Bike!!!



dito


----------



## Lynus (17. Dezember 2009)

@Fibbs & Guru: Danke

Dafür, dass es eine recht spontane Entscheidung, bin ich sehr glücklich und zufrieden damit.

@ Guru: Hab in meinem Album 2 Bilder von besagter Bremsscheibe hinten. Ich glaub, die ist definitiv irreparabel verbogen.


----------



## guru39 (17. Dezember 2009)

Hab´s mir grade mal angeschaut, die is definitiv futsch.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Dezember 2009)

So meine DX hat anscheinend Deutschland, bzw Pirmasens erreicht. Bekamm heute Post vom Zustellungsstützpunkt Pirmasens mit einer Ersatz-Zollinhaltserklärung und einer Mitteilung über die Zollbehandlung einer Postsendung. Auf der Mitteilung über die Zollbehnadlung einer Postsendung steht das ich die Rechnung und einen Nachweis über den gezahlten Betrag nachreichen muss. Ist aber nirgends eine Adresse oder Telefonnummer vermerkt. Die einzige Adresse wo ich habe ist die vom Zustellungsstützpunkt. Hat jemnad damit erfahrung und weiß wohin man sich wenden muss????

Gruss


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Frag mal Lev(ty).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. Dezember 2009)

Hast mal in diesem Fred gesucht, da könnte evtl. was zu finden sein.

Was steht denn bei dir auf der HK-Post Seite für ein Datum bei "Left HK..."?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (17. Dezember 2009)

houschter schrieb:


> was steht denn bei dir auf der hk-post seite für ein datum bei "left hk..."?



6.12


----------



## Houschter (17. Dezember 2009)

Dann hab ich wohl noch ne Woche zu warten.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Dezember 2009)

Freu dich drauf! Is `ne völlig andere Liga als die PLed.


----------



## Houschter (17. Dezember 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Freu dich drauf! Is `ne völlig andere Liga als die PLed.



Mach ich, nur freu ich mich nun schon seit 7 Wochen! So langsam könnt se mal ankommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Mach ich, nur freu ich mich nun schon seit 7 Wochen! So langsam könnt se mal ankommen.



Was ist eigentlich wenn bei SHIPPING ein "-" Zeichen vorhanden ist????

Gruß

Fibbs - ich ahne nix GUTES


----------



## Bumble (17. Dezember 2009)

Meine wurde am 3.11. bestellt. 

Vielleicht ist der Dampfer abgesoffen ?


----------



## Houschter (17. Dezember 2009)

Ne Reihenfolge nach Bestelleingang scheit es wohl nicht zu geben. Bestellt hab ich am 31.10., vielleicht wirds ja was bis Weihnachten.

@Fibbs: wo, auf der DX-Page?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Dezember 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Fibbs: wo, auf der DX-Page?



hat sich erledigt.





hab das "Awaiting Stock" übersehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich wenn bei SHIPPING ein "-" Zeichen vorhanden ist????...



Da steht bzw. stand bei mir nie was.
Aus dem Ready wird ein Shipped und auf dem Reiter davor hast Du ne Tracking Number, wenn Du die hast, dann ist die Lampe unterwegs.
Wobei bei mir der Adapter auch ohne Tracking Number kam.


----------



## Levty (18. Dezember 2009)

Von was für einem Adapter redet ihr die ganze Zeit?


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Von was für einem Adapter redet ihr die ganze Zeit?



Von dem Weltberühmten:Flat to Round Power Plug Convertor. 






Deswegen so berühmt, weil die fast immer, dieses Cent Teil vorab in einem gepolterten Kuvert einzeln versenden. 
Man braucht den damit das Ladegerät in die Steckdose passt.
Kostet ja nix, bestellt man dazu.


----------



## Houschter (18. Dezember 2009)

Mal etwas gegen kalte Füße und dicke Knöchel...






Mal sehen was die taugen, machen einen ganz vernünftigen und hochwertigen Eindruck!


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2009)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Von dem Weltberühmten:Flat to Round Power Plug Convertor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo wir grade wieder bei der DX sind:

Kam von dir nicht mal die Aussage, dass man die 25° Linse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 einfach so einsetzen kann ?

Hab heute die DX von unsrem kleinen Italiener mal offen gehabt und da muss man schon massiv an der Linse rumschnitzen um die passgenau hinzubekommen.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2009)

Öhm... aber das sieht man doch, dass das nicht so einfach gehen kann... wie soll den der flache Teil in den Reflektor passen? Oder aber man demontiert den Reflektor und setzt dafür die Optik ein. Weiß nu nicht mehr wie das damals beschrieben wurde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (18. Dezember 2009)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> So meine DX hat anscheinend Deutschland, bzw Pirmasens erreicht. Bekamm heute Post vom Zustellungsstützpunkt Pirmasens mit einer Ersatz-Zollinhaltserklärung und einer Mitteilung über die Zollbehandlung einer Postsendung. Auf der Mitteilung über die Zollbehnadlung einer Postsendung steht das ich die Rechnung und einen Nachweis über den gezahlten Betrag nachreichen muss. Ist aber nirgends eine Adresse oder Telefonnummer vermerkt. Die einzige Adresse wo ich habe ist die vom Zustellungsstützpunkt. Hat jemnad damit erfahrung und weiß wohin man sich wenden muss????
> 
> Gruss



ans zuständige zollamt. da muss man hin, rechnung vorlegen und den nachweis für die zahlung. adresse vom zollamt sollte auf der grünen karte stehen.


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm... aber das sieht man doch, dass das nicht so einfach gehen kann... wie soll den der flache Teil in den Reflektor passen? Oder aber man demontiert den Reflektor und setzt dafür die Optik ein. Weiß nu nicht mehr wie das damals beschrieben wurde...



Da ich keine eigne Dx habe und die auch nie von innen gesehn habe, wusste ich das nicht. 

Ich kann mich nur an Tobsns Aussage erinnern, dass man die Linse einfach reinsetzen kann.

Geht übrigens sowohl ohne als auch mit Reflektor (also beides Linse und Reflektor).

Mit Linse und Reflektor soll die Lichtausbeute besser sein wenn man einigen Berichten hier im Forum Glauben schenken darf.

Edit: Hab die 25° Linse grade mit und ohne Reflektor versucht und keinen Wahnsinns-Unterschied feststellen können.

Der Unterschied zur normalen DX ist aber extrem. Wesentlich breitere Ausleuchtung, keinerlei Spot mehr, dafür deutlich weniger hell, das Licht verteilt sich halt weiträumiger.

Nochmal Edit: Ich nehm alles zurück, es geht doch. 

Am besten funktioniert die 25° Linse ohne Reflektor (mit Reflektor hatte ich nen kleinen dunklen Fleck in der Mitte) und da passt sie auch ohne große Veränderungen.
Einfach das doppelseitige Tape entfernen und die Flächen auf denen das Tape aufgeklebt war solange vorsichtig abschleifen bis der vordere Abschlussring wieder komplett aufschrauben geht. (muss komplett bis zum anschlag drauf, weil sonst der drunterliegende O-Ring nicht sauber abdichet).

Die Option mit Reflektor erfordert eine Höllen-Schleifaktion und bringt absolut nix.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ..Ich kann mich nur an Tobsns Aussage erinnern, dass man die Linse einfach reinsetzen kann....


Hab ich gesagt.

Warum man mal schnitzen muss und mal nicht kann ich nicht sagen 

Ich sag Dir dann wie es bei meiner Lampe ist, wenn sie endlich kommt.
Wird aber Januar werden.


----------



## han (18. Dezember 2009)

danke mein Bastler 

und, schneits schon?


----------



## Tobsn (18. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> ..Der Unterschied zur normalen DX ist aber extrem. Wesentlich breitere Ausleuchtung, keinerlei Spot mehr, dafür deutlich weniger hell, das Licht verteilt sich halt weiträumiger...


Das kam leider auf den Bildern nicht so rüber.
Aber gut erklärt. 

Udo hat die 25° Optik wieder ausgebaut, weil im auf dem Trail doch die Fernausleuchtung gefehlt hat.

Bin gespannt was mir besser gefällt.


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2009)

Hab mein Gelaber nochmal gründlich editiert, bitte nochmal genau lesen. 

Die 25° Linse macht alleine absolut keinen Sinn, da fehlt ganz klar die Weitsicht.

Zusammen mit ner normalen DX bin ich aber sehr gespannt.


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Dezember 2009)

han schrieb:


> und, schneits schon?


Also hier in KL ist schon alles schön gezuckert. Der Schnee bleibt auch überall liegen. Ist wohl dem kalten Wetter der vergangenen Tage zu verdanken...


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2009)

Habs gelesen und danke dir für Deine Improvisations- und Erklärmotivation. Werde aber mir in Bälde ein eigenes Urteil bilden können.
Leds lassen sich im Gegensatz zu HIDs ganz einfach an- und ausschalten.


----------



## guru39 (18. Dezember 2009)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leds lassen sich im Gegensatz zu HIDs ganz einfach an- und ausschalten.



Sach mol, muss dieser Schwachsinnseinfärbungs*******iendreckungsdedöhns immer sein 

wir Anfänger wollen uns doch auch Informatieren


----------



## Flugrost (18. Dezember 2009)

Ooch Rainer, ...

HID=Xenon-Gasentladungslampen sind Höchstdruck-Gasentladungslampen. Sie nutzen die Strahlungsemission eines Lichtbogens, besitzen besonders hohe Leuchtdichten und einen sehr hohen Farbwiedergabeindex.
Quelle= Wikidöner
HIDs zünden und verschleißen, man hat eine begrenzte Anzahl von Anschaltvorgängen - Lupine Edison ca. 750. Dann wird ein neuer Brenner fällig (ca 70), da sich die Elektroden verbrauchen. 
LEDs sind da deutlich smoother.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (19. Dezember 2009)

saturno schrieb:


> ans zuständige zollamt. da muss man hin, rechnung vorlegen und den nachweis für die zahlung. adresse vom zollamt sollte auf der grünen karte stehen.



das war ja das Problem das auf der grünen Karte keine Adresse stand. Hat sich mittlerweile aber geklärt bei welchem Zollamt es liegt, am Mittwoch wird es abgeholt....


----------



## Didgi (23. Dezember 2009)

So, auch mal wieder ein paar neue Sachen:

























Das fertige Bike, an welches die ganzen Teile drankommen werd ich morgen oder so fertigstellen und dann hier posten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Dezember 2009)

So, habe meine Nicolai Achse endlich abgeholt und dann auch direkt verbaut. Endlich ist dieser furchtbar nervige Hebel weg!  Andauernd bin ich damit hängen geblieben und auf dem AHK-Heckträger wars damit auch sehr eng. Jetzt ist links nur noch der ca. 6mm dicke Sechskant-Kopf (6mm Innen-/17mm Aussensechskant) wo vorher der Maxle-Hebel über 2,5cm abstand und rechts ein paar wenige mm überstehendes Gewinde im Vergleich zum 12mm langen, sch**** fummeligen Klemmkraft-Einsteller. Dazu noch 48g eingespart (Rear Maxle 12x150: 109g vs. Nicolai Steckachse 12x155: 61g), besser gehts nicht! 

Direkter Vergleich:




Vorher:




Nachher:





Danke nochmol an de Wurzel-Roiner


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Dezember 2009)

ha, da ist meine Steckachse aber leichter 

Siehe hier: Fotoalbum


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, habe meine Nicolai Achse endlich abgeholt und dann auch direkt verbaut. Endlich ist dieser furchtbar nervige Hebel weg!  Andauernd bin ich damit hängen geblieben und auf dem AHK-Heckträger wars damit auch sehr eng. Jetzt ist links nur noch der ca. 6mm dicke Sechskant-Kopf (6mm Innen-/17mm Aussensechskant) wo vorher der Maxle-Hebel über 2,5cm abstand und rechts ein paar wenige mm überstehendes Gewinde im Vergleich zum 12mm langen, sch**** fummeligen Klemmkraft-Einsteller. Dazu noch 48g eingespart (Rear Maxle 12x150: 109g vs. Nicolai Steckachse 12x155: 61g), besser gehts nicht!
> 
> Direkter Vergleich:
> 
> ...



Der Hebel sieht aber nicht danach aus, dass Du ständig irgendwo  hängengeblieben bist. 

Wie macht Mann das denn


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ha, da ist meine Steckachse aber leichter


Meine ist ja auch 1,5cm länger   




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Der Hebel sieht aber nicht danach aus, dass Du ständig irgendwo  hängengeblieben bist.
> 
> Wie macht Mann das denn


Hätte ich auch nicht gedacht, hatte mich anfangs total über die Maxle hinten gefreut, weil ich dachte, dass das DAS System für hinten wäre...! Der Hebel kann sich ja im geklemmten Zustand recht einfach verdrehen, ich habe es u. a. daran gesehen, dass der Hebel andauernd in einer anderen Position stand. Aber es gab auch einige deutlich merkliche Hänger und wie geschrieben, auf dem Träger hats furchtbar genervt, weil der Hebel press an der Gabel des anderen Rads anstand. Wenn jemand ne 150er Rear Maxle haben will -> PN


----------



## Levty (24. Dezember 2009)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Meine ist ja auch 1,5cm länger


Aber keine 20cm.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber keine 20cm.



ich hab diese hier: MU-08-Steckachse-167x12


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2009)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber keine 20cm.


Nicht ganz, nur 18,6 


@ Fibbs: ich hab die MU-08-Steckachse-186x12 for 150mm hub. Das Torque hat dickere Ausfallenden (siehe Fotos), die sind trotz 135er HR-Nabe für die 150er Achse gebaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (25. Dezember 2009)

Mhhh... ich hatte eigentlich vermutet das hier heute Morgen schon ein paar bikespezifische Geschenke zu sehen sind. Ich bin schon ein bisschen von euch enttäuscht...


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mhhh... ich hatte eigentlich vermutet das hier heute Morgen schon ein paar bikespezifische Geschenke zu sehen sind. Ich bin schon ein bisschen von euch enttäuscht...


S O S halt, Socken, Oberhemd, Schlips.
Obwohl, kann man auch beim Radfahren tragen ...


----------



## han (25. Dezember 2009)

das Geschenk von meiner Frau ist für den Hintern 






http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/536893


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Alla, bevor jemand heult.

Selbst gekauft:





Geschenkt bekommen:





Einfach genial: http://www.der-flix.de/


----------



## Houschter (25. Dezember 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> Alla, bevor jemand heult.
> 
> Selbst gekauft:
> 
> ...



Ne Dreifachkurbel???


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ne Dreifachkurbel???


JA! Ich kann mittlerweile bis 3 zählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (25. Dezember 2009)

Haut das hin mit der Kettenlinie?


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Haut das hin mit der Kettenlinie?



Ja. Und wenn es nicht passen sollte, schmeisse ich 2 Kettenblätter weg und mach nen Singlespeeder draus. Ist eh viel kredibler


----------



## Houschter (25. Dezember 2009)

Das beruhigt! 

Auf die Vorstellung dich mit 27! Gängen fahren zu sehen musst ich grad mal nen Schnaps trinken!


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Houschter schrieb:


> Das beruhigt!
> 
> Auf die Vorstellung dich mit 27! Gängen fahren zu sehen musst ich grad mal nen Schnaps trinken!



Dann nimm mal vorsichtshalber ein Schoppenglas! Das Teil wird wahrscheinlich 27 Gänge haben, wenn ich nicht das äusserste Kettenblatt gegen nen Rockring (oder wie das Teufelszeuch heisst) tausche.

Soll eigentlich hier dran:





Der vagabundiert noch bei mir im Keller rum ....


----------



## Dddakk (25. Dezember 2009)

Dreifachkurbel: Lomo, damit bist du überfordert!
Denk doch nur mal, was der Dreck der darin hängen belibt für ein Gewicht hat! Ganz zu schweigen von dem vielen, schweren Kettenfett!

..ui..


----------



## Optimizer (25. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir lag diverses Werkzeug unterm Baum, um endlich das hier einzubauen:




Und dann noch etwas Luft für unterwegs:




Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Houschter (25. Dezember 2009)

Hab auch was:





Ein Satteltier!


----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Dreifachkurbel: Lomo, damit bist du überfordert!
> Denk doch nur mal, was der Dreck der darin hängen belibt für ein Gewicht hat! Ganz zu schweigen von dem vielen, schweren Kettenfett!
> 
> ..ui..



Ich muss zugeben, ich bin mit vielen Dingen schnell überfordert. Aber man muss sich neuen Herausforderungen auch mal stellen. Dann lass ich mich auch noch dazu hinreissen, bei Abfahrten den Sattel runterzumachen, wegen dem Kontinuum und so ...


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2009)

Mit dem rechtem Ding kann ich was am Bike anfangen. Rest der Geschenke war nicht fürs Sportliche


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2009)

Bikespezifische Weihnachtsgeschenke:






@Lomo: bau doch lieber das on one als SSP auf, und das Endorfin zum Schalter um. Ich finde das passt dann alles besser zusammen *meine Meinung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Lomo: bau doch lieber das on one als SSP auf, und das Endorfin zum Schalter um. Ich finde das passt dann alles besser zusammen *meine Meinung*



Äh, am Endorfin sind doch gar keine Zuganschläge für das Schaltungsgeraffel dran! 
Gut, das mit dem On-One überleg ich noch, dann aber ein zweites als SSPler, die Rahmen sind ja nicht so teuer ... aber das restliche Zeux, das drankommt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Dezember 2009)

lomo schrieb:


> die Rahmen sind ja nicht so teuer



... auch ne Möglichkeit; Endorfin entsorgen und 2 on one aufbauen


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2009)

han schrieb:


> das Geschenk von meiner Frau ist für den Hintern



Nachmacher. 

Hier mein Weihnachtsgeschenk:


----------



## han (25. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nachmacher.
> 
> 
> 
> wollte eigentlich den schwarzen, der war aber 20 Tacken teurer . Und wehe, der is nix. dann schieb ich dir den wohin


----------



## Bumble (25. Dezember 2009)

han schrieb:


> Und wehe, der is nix. dann schieb ich dir den wohin


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2009)

@Bumble: was ist das für ne Schraube???

da es meinen Vaude Ultra-Trail 20 zerissen hat, die Sealline Kuriertasche zu groß ist, hab ich mir diesen hier geleistet:






Falls jemand die 3L Trinkblase benötigt, bitte bei mir melden 
Mein Ortlieb Flight wird auch verkauft


----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2009)

Das Teil wo die Schraube reinkommt ist noch unterwegs. 

Schick mir mal wegen der 3L Trinkblase ne PN, meine ist inzwischen schon 4 Jahre alt und könnte mal ausgetauscht werden. :kotz:


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Dezember 2009)

Is die Schraube so ne Tauschmutter für die axiale Vorspannung für ne Shimanokurbel? Wenn ja, denk dran: Nicht anziehen bis das Wasser rausläuft. Das Teil ist in Original nicht umsonst aus Plaste... 
Grüßle!

nico


----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2009)

Der Nico weiss aber auch alles. 

Wegen dem festziehen bin ich informiert, danke trotzdem für den Tipp.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (29. Dezember 2009)

> meine ist inzwischen schon 4 Jahre alt und könnte mal ausgetauscht werden.



Legga schmegga


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nachmacher.



ich oute mich dann auch mal als NACHMACHER:






Sorry Opti, aber die hat mir so gut gefallen.
Naja das ROT kam auf deinem Bild besser rüber als es in Wirklichkeit aussieht.
Funktiniert trotzdem sehr gut 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Legga schmegga




Wie der Schlauch innen aussieht willst net wirklich wissen.


----------



## pfalz (29. Dezember 2009)

Kanns mir vorstellen...läuft der Schlauch schon von alleine nebenher ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2009)

pfalz schrieb:


> Kanns mir vorstellen...läuft der Schlauch schon von alleine nebenher ?



Vorteil von der Geschichte: da kricht der "Saft" von alleine in den Mund.
Man(n) braucht also nicht mehr so dolle an dem Teil saugen


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wegen dem festziehen bin ich informiert, danke trotzdem für den Tipp.


 Es gibts für 2,50 Taler ein "Werkzeug" um die Serienmutter anzuziehen, was ich mein eigen nenne. Allerdings finde ich, dass die Serien-Plaste-Schraube nicht dem restlichen Qualitätsanspruch der XT-Kurbel gerecht wird. 

Bei mir gabs auch was zu Weihnachten. Das habe ich mir selbst geschenkt:





Und das gabs von Muttern:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Dezember 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Allerdings finde ich, dass die Serien-Plaste-Schraube nicht dem restlichen Qualitätsanspruch der XT-Kurbel gerecht wird.



Ist aber in meinem Fall keine XT.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Funktiniert trotzdem sehr gut
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs



Als ich meiner Frau das "Teil" gezeigt habe, bekam ich die Frage gestellt: "Geht das auch mit Batterien???"

Trotzdem: Nachmacher!


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Bumble: was ist das für ne Schraube???



Jetzt mal komplett mit Schraubenreinsteckteil. 





Wird aber noch eloxiert die Kurbel und den Umbau auf 2-fach muss sie auch noch überleben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ist aber in meinem Fall keine XT.



awwer faschd


----------



## Bumble (30. Dezember 2009)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> awwer faschd



awwer nur faschd 

Kohle iss übrigens unterwegs.


----------



## plastikengel (30. Dezember 2009)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bei mir gabs auch was zu Weihnachten. Das habe ich mir selbst geschenkt:



gehste jetzt auch unter die knipser?  ich hab meine kleine bridge letztens geschrottet - da muss nun auch wieder was neues her. ärgerlich!!!


----------



## Levty (30. Dezember 2009)

Hüpsche Kurbel, Bummel.
Mit Stahlinlets?


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2009)

Meines Wissens nach gibts die nur in einer Ausführung ohne Inserts, iss ja schließlich ne Leichtsbaukurbel.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (31. Dezember 2009)

Bumble schrieb:


> iss ja schließlich ne *Leichtsbaukurbel*.



Irgendwann ist das Liteville bei 9kg.


----------



## Bumble (31. Dezember 2009)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist das Liteville bei 9kg.



Naja 9kg vielleicht nicht, aber es geht schon so langsam in den frühen 14èr Bereich. 

Trotz Männerreifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (1. Januar 2010)

Sollte es irgendwann leichter als mein HT mit Schwuckenpellen werden, ...





... dann ...






... dann ...





... werde ich mich anfangen zu ärgern.


----------



## Bumble (1. Januar 2010)

Lass uns demnächst mal probewiegen.


----------



## Romarius (2. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Lass uns demnächst mal probewiegen.


ich hätte denn 5kg mehr auf den rippen. war auch auf jeden fall billiger als 5gr durch eine neue nabe einzusparen. und geschmeckt hats türlich auch


----------



## Bumble (2. Januar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> ich hätte denn 5kg mehr auf den rippen. war auch auf jeden fall billiger als 5gr durch eine neue nabe einzusparen. und geschmeckt hats türlich auch



Ich kann nicht folgen.
Von was redest du


----------



## Tobsn (2. Januar 2010)

@OZM:
Kann es sein, dass mir am 20.12. hätte etwas auffallen müssen?


----------



## Didgi (2. Januar 2010)

So, mal wieder was von mir. Das obere ist endlich fertig geworden und hat heut gleich seine 1. Ausfahrt hinter sich gebracht, mit Bravour 

Der ein oder andere dürfte es kennen.....nochmal Danke an Tobsn 

*Marin Mount Vision*   ca. 14kg







Und weils soo schön ist, mein Bike fürs Grobe. Ich liebe es 

*Specialized Demo 7 II*   ca. 18,6kg


----------



## Tobsn (2. Januar 2010)

Didgi schrieb:


> So, mal wieder was von mir. Das obere ist endlich fertig geworden und hat heut gleich seine 1. Ausfahrt hinter sich gebracht, mit Bravour ...



Dann viel Spaß damit ... 

.. aber nicht damit die gleichen Sachen wie mit dem Demo anstellen.


----------



## Didgi (3. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> .. aber nicht damit die gleichen Sachen wie mit dem Demo anstellen.



Ach quatsch, ich bin ja kein Unmensch


----------



## Levty (3. Januar 2010)

Die 66 im Demo rockt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Didgi (3. Januar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Die 66 im Demo rockt



Danke 

Bin trotzdem am überlegen ne 2010er Boxxer reinzubauen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2010)

hab ich mir gerade ersteigert:












... der hat nicht so eine blöde "Hängenbleibnase" wie der Flite 316TI


----------



## Houschter (3. Januar 2010)

Was machst denn mit dem Alten?


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Was machst denn mit dem Alten?



ist noch im Bikemarkt. -> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/235644/cat/500

Der Interessent hat sich leider nicht mehr gemeldet.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Januar 2010)

hab gerade ne Weltneuheit im Bikemarket entdeckt: Bumble Schraube


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2010)

Grad bei Media Markt gewonnen, bzw morgen hole ich mir mein Geld wieder und behalte:

Ein MacBook Pro 15" 2,8GHz




Yeah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch 

Bin mal gespannt wie lang die es mitmachen, dass Leute was kaufen, schauen ob sie gewonnen haben und wenn nicht, es wieder zurück bringen.
Denn 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt es nur bei Haustürgeschäften (Internet), wenn man im Laden was kauft müssen die es nicht zurücknehmen.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch
> 
> Bin mal gespannt wie lang die es mitmachen, dass Leute was kaufen, schauen ob sie gewonnen haben und wenn nicht, es wieder zurück bringen.
> Denn 14 Tage Rückgaberecht gibt es nur bei Haustürgeschäften (Internet), wenn man im Laden was kauft müssen die es nicht zurücknehmen.



mm bietet aber einen erweiterten 'service' an - die bieten dieses rückgaberecht ebenfalls an, allerdings freiwillig. sie könnten es also auch verweigern.


----------



## eL (6. Januar 2010)

Lev hatten die nix vernünftiges? die kiste bringt man ja auch geschenkt wieder zurück !




p.s. gesundes neues euch allen


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab gerade ne Weltneuheit im Bikemarket entdeckt: Bumble Schraube





Ist aber für die alte XTR.



Als ich von der Media Markt Aktion gehört habe, hab ich mich auch gleich gefragt wie die das verhindern wollen was Lev jetzt gemacht hat.


----------



## face-to-ground (6. Januar 2010)

naja - ist wohl eher so, daß die im mm einkaufen, wie die bekloppten. und nur die wenigsten zurückbringen, wenn sie nicht 'gewonnen' haben.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2010)

So hier mal meine Lampe.
Erster Eindruck:
- Ist beim Laden nicht explodiert.
- Hat jetzt ne Patentnummer.
- Macht nen guten Endruck
- War in 5 Minuten auf den Hopehelhalter geschraubt.
- In 2 Minuten war die Optik gewechselt.
- Musste weiter oben (ausbalancierter) am Helm montiert werden als die Sigma, da merklich schwerer.

Freitag kann sie sich dann im Wald beweisen.


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Januar 2010)

Mein erster Eindruck:
- kommt voll aufgeladen ins Haus, in dem Zustand hab ich sie erst zu Hause getestet
- nach ner guten halben Stunde ohne Kühlung schaltet sie automatisch ab
- danach hielt sie dann noch acht Stunden im Sparmodus

Zweiter Eindruck:
- die Optik ist meines Erachtens voll in Ordnung, sie erzeugt einen sehr hellen Lichtkegel, der um den "Spot" herum etwas weniger hell,
   aber breit genug ist
- ich trage sie auf dem Helm und brauche keine Zweitlampe (Helmhalterung war bei mir dabei)
- auch im Sparmodus macht sie noch ziemlich viel Licht, würde sogar für die Abfahrt reichen (ist bei Nebel eh besser)

Fazit:
Die Lampe macht viel angenehmes Licht für wenig Geld, die Verarbeitung scheint auch ziemlich gut zu sein.
Kleine Kritikpunkte sind lediglich das zu kurze Kabel, und die Tatsache, dass dieses nach vorne aus der Lampe kommt,
aber wenn man das Kabel im Helm verlegt, und eine Verlängerung (meine ist von der Sigma Mirage) dazwischen klemmt,
ist das alles kein Problem - ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Levty (6. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> [...]
> aber wenn man das Kabel im Helm verlegt, und eine Verlängerung (meine ist von der Sigma Mirage) dazwischen klemmt,
> ist das alles kein Problem - ich bin begeistert!


Ich klemme den Akku noch auf den Helm drauf, da entgehe ich der Anleinpflicht 



			
				eL schrieb:
			
		

> Lev hatten die nix vernünftiges? die kiste bringt man ja auch geschenkt wieder zurück !


Das Ding macht keine Zicken. Deshalb hab ichs jetzt


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2010)

Werd jetzt auch gleich mal meine DX beim Zoll abholen und dann Hoffnungshalter und Optik verbauen.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich klemme den Akku noch auf den Helm drauf, da entgehe ich der Anleinpflicht ...



Immer wieder verwunderlich, wieviel sich per Stromkabel ans Fahrrad fesseln 
Ich zieh immer ein altes kurzarm Trikot unters Langarm, in dessen Trikottaschen ich den Akku stecke.
So lauft das Kabel aufgeräumt unterm Langarm und der Akku bleibt schön warm.




Bumble schrieb:


> Werd jetzt auch gleich mal meine DX beim Zoll abholen und dann Hoffnungshalter und Optik verbauen. ...


Mit wieviel Lampen bist Du dann jetzt im Wald unterwegs?
Edison am Kopf und wieviel DX am Lenker?

Der Hopehalter ist wirklich Top.
Durfte letzten Winter ja pendeln und hab die Lampe täglich 2x Ab/Anmontiert, schnell und unkompliziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Mit wieviel Lampen bist Du dann jetzt im Wald unterwegs?
> Edison am Kopf und wieviel DX am Lenker?



Ist meine erste DX.  

Bestellt Anfang Nov. 

Mehr Licht brauch ich nicht als die beiden.


----------



## Tobsn (6. Januar 2010)

Dann bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Test mit den ganzen Optiken gespannt.


----------



## Bumble (6. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Dann bin ich ja mal auf Deinen Test mit den ganzen Optiken gespannt.



Hab ich ja schon mal Nachts in der Bude getestet mit den beiden DX von Han. 

Original DX --> Spot
DX mit Linse statt Reflektor --> kein Spot mehr und recht wenig Reichweite aber dafür sehr breite Ausleuchtung.

Auf beides in Kombination bin ich jetzt sehr gespannt.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Januar 2010)

Ans Bike fesseln würd ich mich auch nicht:
Helmlampe --> Akku @ Rucksack
Lenkerlampe --> Akku @ Bike

Ich verstehe nach wie vor nicht, warum manche die DX als "spottig" bezeichnen.
Ich finde den Lichtstrahl breit genug - wozu braucht man 5m neben dem Bike noch Licht???
Mit der DX am Helm habe ich dort wo ich hinschaue immer genug Licht, wie schon geschrieben sogar im Sparmodus.
Aber jeder kann sich ja so viele Lampen wie er/sie möchte an jede beliebige Körper- und Bikeposition schrauben.
Irgendwo hat das dann für mich nichts mehr mit einem Nightride zu tun, wenn man z.B. schon ne Sonnenbrille braucht...


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Wie so oft alles eine Frage der persönlichen Vorlieben und Ansprüche. 

Wenn dir für bergab sogar der Spar-Modus reicht hast du halt im Dunkeln andere Fahrgewohnheiten. 

Jeder wie er möchte.


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2010)

Ja, jeder wie er will. 

Man kann aber Pfalz und Odenwald beim Nightriden nicht vergleichen. 
Die Pfalz schluckt das Licht nicht so wie der Odenwald.
Momentan mit dem Schnee reicht in der Pfalz ne Kerze.
Im Odenwald ist man manchmal um jedes Lumen dankbar.


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Hier kann man ganz gut erkennen, was ich als spottig bezeichnet habe:






Klasse Weitsicht, aber im Nahbereich zu dunkel.

Ne Lupine leuchtet direkt vorm Bike und am Trailrand besser aus.

Wäre die DX nicht so billig würde ich mir solche Einkäufe und Basteleien sicher nicht antun.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Januar 2010)

Na, die beiden Lampen sind aber auch in unterschiedlichen Winkeln montiert auf den Vergleichsbildern,
außerdem wär's ne Schande wenn der Preis  der einzige Unterschied wäre...
Wenn ich die DX ohne Nebel und bei nicht rutschigem Untergrund einsetze, bin ich kaum langsamer als tagsüber.
Aber wie schon geschrieben - jede/r wie sie/er möchte.


----------



## Dddakk (7. Januar 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (7. Januar 2010)

@ levty   
Ein MacBook Pro 15" 2,8GHz

Geiler Designer-Klappspaten


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2010)

mein Hardtail-Freeride-Projekt für 2010: RAGLEY


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

Was Interessantes zum Thema Lieferzeit bei DX:

Die am 18.12.2009 bestellte P7-Taschenlampe ist heute angekommen.


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Januar 2010)

Das sind (knapp) vier Wochen - so lange hat meine DX-Bikelampe auch gebraucht.
Allerdings ist die Lieferzeit wohl mit der Nachfrage gewachsen...

@Fibbs79:
Schaut interessant aus, das Haarteil - Geo scheint ähnlich dem DMR Trailstar,
Vorteil ist auf jeden Fall die etwas dickere Sattelstütze.
Zum Glück haben sich meine Probleme diesbezüglich in Luft aufgelöst.

Du musst hier unbedingt Bilder posten, wenn's fertig ist!


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Na, die beiden Lampen sind aber auch in unterschiedlichen Winkeln montiert auf den Vergleichsbildern,...


Genau so siehts aus... Daher ist das Bild nicht wirklich objektiv...


----------



## Tobsn (7. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein Hardtail-Freeride-Projekt für 2010: RAGLEY



Also wenn schon, dann doch gleich das hier 






Oder was richtig Ordentliches


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das sind (knapp) vier Wochen...



Sehr knapp.  



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Genau so siehts aus... Daher ist das Bild nicht wirklich objektiv...



Die Bilder decken sich aber zufällig zu 100% mit dem was ich selbst beim Vergleich DX/Lupine festgestellt habe.

Trotz vollkommen falscher Positionierung.


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2010)

@fibbs

hübsch...doch kein Argon?


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein Hardtail-Freeride-Projekt für 2010: RAGLEY


Mmmmmh!


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Bilder decken sich aber zufällig zu 100% mit dem was ich selbst beim Vergleich DX/Lupine festgestellt habe.


Das was *DU* festgestellt hast? Merkste was? Objektiv =! Subjektiv...


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das was *DU* festgestellt hast? Merkste was? Objektiv =! Subjektiv...



Da die Bilder nicht von mir sind, sondern aus dem DX-Thread und ich anschließend das gleiche festgestellt habe, wird aus rein subjektiv schon fast sowas wie Objektivität.

Da aber nur du weisst wie die Welt funktioniert, kann es ja eh nicht stimmen.


----------



## mtb_nico (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Da aber nur du weisst wie die Welt funktioniert, kann es ja eh nicht stimmen.


Endlich erkennt das mal einer!


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sehr knapp.



OK, hab mich um eine Woche verzählt - liegt am Jahreswechsel auf dem Kalender...


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein Hardtail-Freeride-Projekt für 2010: RAGLEY


hübsch! Das Pig Blue scheint momentan sehr trendy zu sein!
Aber ich dachte echt, dein nächstes Hardtail würde ein BMXTB werden...


----------



## eL (7. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Endlich erkennt das mal einer!



ok erklär sie mir


----------



## Bumble (7. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ok erklär sie mir



Das ist kranke Ingeniörs-Gedankenwelt, das kann man nicht erklären.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das ist kranke Ingeniörs-Gedankenwelt, das kann man nicht erklären.



Aber übersetzen!


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2010)

Sind hier etwa In*genie*ure anwesend?


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2010)

Nein, alles Postboten.


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2010)

Unwissende...alle Fragen werden beantwortet werden:

Hier


----------



## eL (7. Januar 2010)

ahhh ich find Controller ja viel geeigneter um über sie Witze zu machen


p.s. 21 is nur die halbe Wahrheit


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> hübsch! Das Pig Blue scheint momentan sehr trendy zu sein!
> Aber ich dachte echt, dein nächstes Hardtail würde ein BMXTB werden...



Die Geometrie des Argon´s finde ich besser ....

Da ja aber der Umzug bevor steht und dies mit einigen Kosten verbunden ist, bau ich mir ersteinmal ein Lowbudget Bike auf.


----------



## pfalz (7. Januar 2010)

> ahhh ich find Controller ja viel geeigneter um über sie Witze zu machen


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ahhh ich find Controller ja viel geeigneter um über sie Witze zu machen



Echt? Erzähl!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mein erster Eindruck:
> - kommt voll aufgeladen ins Haus, in dem Zustand hab ich sie erst zu Hause getestet
> - nach ner guten halben Stunde ohne Kühlung schaltet sie automatisch ab
> - danach hielt sie dann noch acht Stunden im Sparmodus



Meine Tesla4 habe ich heute nach 40 min. Leuchtdauer im Wohnzimmer im Modus 3  wieder abgeschaltet. Konnte keine Probs erkennen. 

Viel Spaß mit Euren DX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (7. Januar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Meine Tesla4 habe ich heute nach 40 min. Leuchtdauer im Wohnzimmer im Modus 3  wieder abgeschaltet. Konnte keine Probs erkennen.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit Euren DX



Und wann bzw. wozu braucht man im Wohnzimmer ne Bikelampe? 

Ich benutz die Lampe zum radeln, hauptsächlich im Winter, da wird die Kühlung das kleinste Problem sein.


----------



## Flugrost (7. Januar 2010)

Nur wenn man das ganz kleingedruckte lesen möchte ...


----------



## Zelle (8. Januar 2010)

Weil die Lampe Wärmestrahlung abgibt und die Buchstaben dann durch die Warmeausdehnung größer werden?


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2010)

boah ey zelle is nen pühsiker
weil postboten können das kleingedruckte och so lesen


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Januar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Meine Tesla4 habe ich heute nach 40 min. Leuchtdauer im Wohnzimmer im Modus 3  wieder abgeschaltet. Konnte keine Probs erkennen.
> 
> Viel Spaß mit Euren DX



Die Lupinen schalten wohl nicht ab, sondern dimmen sich nur runter, bevor sie durchbrennen, hatte OZM behauptet.
Bei den DX-Lampen muss man halt selbst etwas aufpassen, sonst könnte es im Sommer passieren, dass man mal ne halbe Stunde ohne Licht da steht,
bis die Lampe sich nach Überhitzung wieder einschalten lässt.
Aber wer steht schon 40 min bei voller Strahlung auf'm Trail rum - der Fahrtwind reicht zur Kühlung aus.
Wie schon gesagt, ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der DX-Lampe unschlagbar, den zehnfachen Preis für die gleiche Helligkeit hätte ich weder zahlen können noch wollen...


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Mal was anderes:

hat aktuell jemand Bedarf an ner Bestellung bei CRC ?

Edit: C oder S...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (8. Januar 2010)

ChainReactionSaicher?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie schon gesagt, ist das Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis der DX-Lampe unschlagbar, den zehnfachen Preis für die gleiche Helligkeit hätte ich weder zahlen können noch wollen...




Für das zehnfache   hätte ich mir auch eine andere als die Tesla4 gegönnt. 

Auf der Nikolaustour glaube ich war der Flugrost neben mir, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, der hatte seine DX an, wir sind ein Stück nebeneinander hergefahren. Die Tesla hatte seiner Meinung nach eine etwas bessere Ausleuchtung und weniger Spottig. Aber für den Preis, ist die DX absolut in Ordnung.

Na da dürften wohl heute Abend so einige DX-Lämpchen im Pfälzerwald unterwegs sein.....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (8. Januar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Für das zehnfache   hätte ich mir auch eine andere als die Tesla4 gegönnt.
> 
> Auf der Nikolaustour glaube ich war der Flugrost neben mir, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, der hatte seine DX an, wir sind ein Stück nebeneinander hergefahren. Die Tesla hatte seiner Meinung nach eine etwas bessere Ausleuchtung und weniger Spottig. Aber für den Preis, ist die DX absolut in Ordnung.
> 
> Na da dürften wohl heute Abend so einige DX-Lämpchen im Pfälzerwald unterwegs sein.....



@Houschter,


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber wer steht schon 40 min bei voller Strahlung auf'm Trail rum -



Ausgedehnte Pinkelpause ? Sind ja alle nicht mehr die Jüngsten. 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Auf der Nikolaustour glaube ich war der Flugrost neben mir, korrigiert mich wenn ich mich irre, der hatte seine DX an, wir sind ein Stück nebeneinander hergefahren. .




Flugi hat ne Edison.


----------



## Bogie (8. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Flugi hat ne Edison.



und eine DX...


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

@Bumble: was hast du an den Linsen alles weggeschliffen? Rein passen sie ja ohne Nacharbeit schon, nur lässt sich der Metallring dann nicht mehr ganz aufschrauben.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> und eine DX...



Ups.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Bumble: was hast du an den Linsen alles weggeschliffen? Rein passen sie ja ohne Nacharbeit schon, nur lässt sich der Metallring dann nicht mehr ganz aufschrauben.



Unten die Klebepads komplett entfernen und die Fläche auf denen die aufgeklebt waren solange runterschleifen bis die Linse reingeht und mit dem Schraubring auch noch sauber geklemmt wird ohne drin rum zu fallen.
Also lieber mehrmals schleifen und zwischendurch testen.
Schau halt dass der O-Ring schön abdichtet.

Schleifen geht am besten wenn du ne Feile in den Schraubstock einspannst und die Linse drüberziehst.


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2010)

Bei mir hats so gepasst, ohne schleifen.
Dichtung dichtet, Linse wackelt nicht.

Wird aber schon deutlich dunkler und Reichweite geringer, bin gespannt.


@Bumle: Dachte Du hättest verschiedene Optiken und Reflektoren gehollt, deswegen meine Frage wegen Erfahrungen. 
Was macht der Halter?


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> @Bumle: Dachte Du hättest verschiedene Optiken und Reflektoren gehollt, deswegen meine Frage wegen Erfahrungen.
> Was macht der Halter?



Ich hatte damals schonmal die Lampe von Han umgebaut und da probiert was besser ist: Linse und Reflektor oder Linse alleine.
Optiken waren alle mit 25°.

Die Lampe die jetzt endlich gekommen ist, ist meine Eigne und da ich ja schon ne Edison habe, kommt die DX mit Linse(ohne Reflektor) an den Lenker.

Halter kommt erst noch, ich hab mich erstmal dran gemacht das Kabel vom Ladegerät zu kürzen und neu anzulöten, war ein Tipp von Siam aus dem Lampenforum. 

Dann kommt noch vernünftige wärmeleitpaste in die DX und dann der Hoffnungshalter dran.

Da ich aber auch grade noch einige Teile zum Eloxieren bearbeitet und weggeschickt habe, bin ich noch net so richtig dazu gekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2010)

Neues Spielzeug für's Indoor-Training.
Licht vorne in LED-Technik.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bei mir hats so gepasst, ohne schleifen.
> Dichtung dichtet, Linse wackelt nicht.



Ohne zu schmirgeln war bei mir noch ein Spalt zwischen Lampenkörper und vorderem Schraubring, der dann auch nicht sauber mit dem O-Ring abdichtet.


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Unten die Klebepads komplett entfernen und die Fläche auf denen die aufgeklebt waren solange runterschleifen bis die Linse reingeht und mit dem Schraubring auch noch sauber geklemmt wird ohne drin rum zu fallen.
> Also lieber mehrmals schleifen und zwischendurch testen.
> Schau halt dass der O-Ring schön abdichtet.
> 
> Schleifen geht am besten wenn du ne Feile in den Schraubstock einspannst und die Linse drüberziehst.



Danke!  

Werd das bei uns in der Firma am Bandschleifer machen und dann mit der Feile feinbearbeiten.


----------



## Bumble (8. Januar 2010)

Probiers aber vorm Schleifen mal aus, das kann von Lampe zu Lampe schon variieren.


----------



## Houschter (8. Januar 2010)

Hab ich ja. Der Ring lässt sich dann nicht mehr ganz aufschrauben. O-Ring ist mind. zur Hälfte sichtbar. Das machen wir schon passend!


----------



## Tobsn (8. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ohne zu schmirgeln war bei mir noch ein Spalt zwischen Lampenkörper und vorderem Schraubring, der dann auch nicht sauber mit dem O-Ring abdichtet.



Also bei mir lässt dich der Deckel voll aufschrauben, Dichtung längst im Deckel verschwunden, weiter geht nicht, auch ohne Optik nicht.

Hab ich wohl Glück gehabt. 

Optik hat mir heute im Wald sehr gut gefallen. 
Hope als Fern- und DX als Kurvenlicht.
Wobei heutewirklich kaum Licht notwendig war.
Bin die Hope mit 50% und die DX auf Low (30%?) gefahren.


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt? Erzähl!



 Betriebswirt


Was sagt ein fertig studierter Betriebswirt zu einem fertig studierten Ingenieur?

"Zum Bahnhof, bitte!"

oder alternativ:

"Zwei BigMac und eine Cola!"

_*aber der hier is wirklich gut*_ 

Ein Mathematiker, ein Theologe und ein Controller bewerben sich um eine Controllingstelle in einem Konzern. Nachdem sie alle Hürden überwunden haben, werden sie zu einem letzten Vorstellungsgespräch mit dem Vorstandsvorsitzenden eingeladen.
Der Vorstandsvorsitzende bittet zunächst den Mathematiker herein und stellt ihm die Frage: "Was ist zwei plus drei?"
Der Mathematiker begibt sich zum Flipchart, leitet dort das Ergebnis nach allen Regeln der mathematische Kunst ab und kommt zu dem Ergebnis: "Fünf". Der Manager bedankt sich für die Ableitung und bittet nun den Theologen herein. Nachdem er die Frage vernommen hatte, begibt er sich zum Flipchart und leitet dort anhand der Bibel das Ergebnis ab. Er kommt zu dem Schluss, dass es "gut" vier und "knapp" sechs sein müssen und legt sich schließlich auf fünf fest.
Der Vorstandsvorsitzende ist sichtlich beeindruckt. Er bedankt sich und bittet zuletzt den Controller herein. Als der Controller die Frage vernommen hat, stürzt er zu den Fenstern, schließt sie und verdunkelt den Raum. Dann geht er zum Manager, beugt sich zu ihm herab und fragt dezent: "Was soll denn herauskommen?" - Er hat den Job bekommen.


Was ist der Unterschied zwischen Controllern und Terroristen ? - Terroristen haben Sympathisanten !


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2010)

Datt sollte woanders hin.


----------



## eL (8. Januar 2010)

nö 
hab den lomo nur was warten lassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (9. Januar 2010)

DER MANAGER UND DER INGENIEUR

Ein Mann fliegt einen Heißluftballon und bemerkt, daß er die Orientierung verloren hat. Er reduziert seine Höhe und macht schließlich einen Mann am Boden aus. Er läßt den Ballon noch weiter sinken und ruft:

"Entschuldigung, können Sie mir helfen? Ich versprach meinem Freund, ihn vor einer halben Stunden zu treffen, aber ich weiß nicht, wo ich mich befinde."

Der Mann am Boden sagt: "Ja, Sie befinden sich in einem Heißluftballon. Ihre Position ist zwischen 40 und 42 Grad nördliche Breite, und zwischen 58 und 60 Grad westliche Länge."

"Sie müssen Ingenieur sein", sagt der Ballonfahrer.

"Bin ich", antwortet der Mann. "Wie kommen Sie darauf?"

"Sehen Sie", sagt der Ballonfahrer, "alles, was Sie mir gesagt haben, ist technisch korrekt, aber ich habe keine Ahnung, was ich mit Ihren Informationen anfangen soll - ich weiß immer noch nicht, wo ich bin."

Der Ingenieur sagt hierauf: "Sie müssen ein Manager sein."

"Bin ich", antwortet der Ballonfahrer, "Wie kommen Sie darauf?"

"Sehen Sie", sagt der Ingenieur, "Sie wissen nicht, wo Sie sind, oder wohin Sie gehen. An Ihre jetzige Position sind Sie durch heiße Luft gekommen. Sie haben ein Versprechen gegeben, von dem Sie keine Ahnung haben, wie Sie es einhalten können, und Sie erwarten, daß ich Ihnen dieses Problem löse. Tatsache ist: Sie befinden sich in exakt derselben Position, in der Sie waren, bevor wir uns getroffen haben, aber irgendwie ist jetzt alles meine Schuld."


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2010)

sehr geil!

aber kelmchen hat ja recht
das gehört wirklich ins KTWR


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> sehr geil!
> 
> aber kelmchen hat ja recht
> das gehört wirklich ins KTWR


Mein kleiner Preußenpurzel, a Schmarrn. Das kann alles hier bleiben. Mein Satz bezieht sich auf mich selbst, weil ich den Beitrag über die Entweihung des ESK durch Publikation in einer Massengeschmacksradfahrerzeitschrift zunächst hier drin stehen hatte.

Verschtonne?!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2010)

@pfalz: Der Klassiker schlechthin...


----------



## Tobsn (9. Januar 2010)

Dann auch noch Zwei von mir zu dem Thema:



> Eine Gruppe Kannibalen wird in einem Unternehmen eingestellt. Bei der Vorstellung beim Geschäftsführer sagt dieser: "Ihr bekommt ein tolles Gehalt und habt hier eine Kantine, könnt Euch normal ernähren, lasst bitte die Finger von den Mitarbeitern. OK?". Nach vier Wochen kommt der Geschäftsführer auf den Anführer der Kannibalen zu und meint: "Ihr macht einen super Job, nur ist die Putzfrau verschwunden. Habt Ihr irgendwas damit zu tun?" Der Chef der Kannibalen ruft seine Truppe zusammen, die einstimmig verneint. Nachdem der Geschäftsführer weg ist richtet sich der Chef der Kannibalen nochmals an seine Gruppe und fragt: "Wer von Euch hat die Putzfrau gefressen?" Eine leise Stimme aus dem Hintergrund meldet sich: "Ich". Worauf der Chef Wut entbrannt tobt: "Das kann ja wohl nicht wahr sein, seit vier Wochen ernähren wir uns von Controllern und Projektbeauftragten und kein Schwein merkt etwas und Du Depp musst die Putzfrau fressen!"





> Eine Gruppe von vier Ingenieuren und vier Controllern fährt mit dem Zug zu einer Schulung. Am Bahnhof kaufen sich die Ingenieure jeweils ein Einzelticket, die Controller zusammen nur ein einziges Ticket. Kurz bevor der Schaffner kommt, um die Fahrscheine zu kontrollieren, stehen die Controller auf und drängeln sich alle in eine Toilette. Als der Schaffner an der Toilette vorbeikommt und klopft, schieben die Controller das eine Ticket unter der Tür durch und alles ist OK. Die Ingenieure sind beein- druckt wie man so einfach Geld sparen kann und beschließen, den Trick auf der Rückfahrt auch anzuwenden. Also kaufen sich die vier Ingenieure für die Rückfahrt nur ein einziges Ticket. Die Controller dagegen kaufen gar keines. Auf der Fahrt meint dann einer der Controller: "Ich glaube der Schaffner kommt!" Sofort springen die Ingenieure auf und quetschen sich in die Zugtoilette. Einer der Controller steht ruhig auf und klopft an die Toilettentür. Die Ingenieure schieben daraufhin ihr einziges Ticket unter der Tür durch, welches der Controller wortlos an sich nimmt und sich dann mit seinen Kollegen auf der anderen Toilette versteckt. Merke: Wende nie eine Methode an, die du nicht wirklich verstehst.


----------



## eL (9. Januar 2010)

jo den letzten hab ich auch schon mal mit "techniker" und "BWLer" irgendwo gelesen und da kamen die BWLer nicht gut weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2010)

Den letzten kenne ich mit Technikern und Ingenieuren und es sind die Ingenieure, die auf der Rückfahrt _ein _Ticket kaufen.


----------



## michar (9. Januar 2010)

bestimmt die brueller auf der uni..


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2010)

michar schrieb:


> bestimmt die brueller auf der uni..


An der Uni gibt's nix zu lachen!


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Januar 2010)

Ein Ingenieurstudent fÃ¤hrt mit einem brandneuen, chromglÃ¤nzenden Fahrrad Ã¼ber den Campus. Er trifft einen Freund, der das neue GefÃ¤hrt gebÃ¼hrend bewundert. âMensch, das ist vielleicht ein tolles Fahrrad! Wo hast Du das her?â âNaja, das ist eine seltsame Geschichte. Ein MÃ¤dchen radelte mit diesem Fahrrad auf mich zu, stieg ab, warf ihre Kleider von sich und sagte, ich kÃ¶nne alles haben, was ich von ihr wolle!â âJau!â bemerkt sein Freund. âEine gute Wahl. Ihre Sachen hÃ¤tten Dir sowieso nicht gepasst.â


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Genug dumme Witze, jetzt mal wieder n paar Einkäufe:

Spielzeug Nummer 1 aus Bangkok:
iPod Touch 8GB





Spielzeug Nummer 2 aus Deutschland:
Votec V.SX
Lyrik 2-Step Air
Fox RP23
DT Swiss EX1750
Elixir CR
komplett XT
Fatal Bert





Morgen wird noch auf 22/36 und Bashguard/Kefü umgebaut.


----------



## Bogie (10. Januar 2010)

Gratuliere zum neuen Bike! Viel Spaß damit. Bin sehr gespannt auf Deine Erfahrungen, da ich mal Fusion gefahren bin. Der Hinterbau funktioniert genial gut. Ich hatte allerdings an beiden Bikes Rahmendefekte.... Ich hoffe, daß Du damit keine Probleme haben wirst!!

Gruß Bogie


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Ich werde berichten 
Heute wirds erstmal an den Schnee gewöhnt.


----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2010)

Der I-Pod ist sicher echt und original.
Aber das schicke Votec ist sicher regebuildet.


----------



## Bumble (10. Januar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Heute wirds erstmal an den Schnee gewöhnt.



Kommts direkt nach dem Snowride wieder ins Bett ?


----------



## lukabe (10. Januar 2010)

Sowohl als auch sind original.
iPod ist aus nem iStore in Bangkok und ich hab auch schon die Garantienummer auf der Applehomepage gecheckt.
Das Votec ist Handmade in Tschörmänie und stammt aus Stuttgart bzw. Wenden-Hünsborn 




Bumble schrieb:


> Kommts direkt nach dem Snowride wieder ins Bett ?



Natürlich 
Ne das hängt jetzt im Schuppen an der Wand. Ins Bett kommt nurnoch die Freundin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (10. Januar 2010)




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> hat aktuell jemand Bedarf an ner Bestellung bei CRC ?


Meine erneute Bestellung (gab noch ein paar Sachen, mit denen ich die günstigen Sale-Preise mit der 10% Christmas-Aktion kombiniert habe) kam grad vor wenigen Tagen an 

Knieschützer als Alternative zu den Race Face Panzern:







Wurden gestern schon beim Schneebrettfahren getestet und für extremst gut befunden  Sind super flexibel und angenehm zu tragen, man merkt sie kaum. Und bei knapp über 25 musste ich einfach zuschlagen...

Dann gabs noch ne Jacke (Troy Lee Traning Jacket), hatte bisher keine wirklich gute zum Biken, auch die entspricht voll den Erwartungen.
Sonst gabs noch Service-Zubehör für meine 1997er Judy SL, Lenkerband zum obere Kettenstrebe neu umwickeln, Rad-Putzmittel für den Winterdreck und ein schönes Trikot sowie ebensolche Handschuhe für die Dame des Hauses. 




eL schrieb:


> jo den letzten hab ich auch schon mal mit "techniker" und "BWLer" irgendwo gelesen


Im Original ist der mit Mathematikern und Physikern (da macht der auch deutlich mehr Sinn).




michar schrieb:


> bestimmt die brueller auf der uni..


Nicht so sehr wie du evtl. denkst... da gibts deutlich bessere 




freak511 schrieb:


> Lyrik 2-Step Air


Oh, mein Beileid!  Aber insgesamt ein schönes Gefährt!  Wünsche dir mit dem Rad viel Spaß und mit der Gabel viel Glück...




freak511 schrieb:


> Ins Bett kommt nurnoch die Freundin


Hmm, und wo schläfst du?


----------



## Houschter (11. Januar 2010)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> KnieschÃ¼tzer als Alternative zu den Race Face Panzern:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau Die hab ich auch im Visier, da ich meine Knie-/SchienbeinschÃ¼tzer eh nie anzieh. Was fÃ¼r ne GrÃ¶Ãe hast genommen?


----------



## lukabe (11. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, mein Beileid!  Aber insgesamt ein schönes Gefährt!  Wünsche dir mit dem Rad viel Spaß und mit der Gabel viel Glück...



Die 2010er sollen ja angeblich n andres Innenleben haben und funktionieren.
Ich bin gespannt...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, und wo schläfst du?



Im Schuppen beim Bike


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2010)

@houschter
..sollte man da Versandkosten sparen können...
Kannst du mir auch welche bestellen? Es eilt nicht, und man trifft sich sicher bald wieder im Wald. In XL.
Merci!


----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2010)

Tipp von mir:

Grade bei den Kylie Strait ist es sehr wichtig, dass die weder zu eng noch zu weit sind.
Man kann zwar mit den Bändern noch bissl ausgleichen, aber wenn die von Anfang an nicht so richtig passen, werdet ihr net glücklich mit den Teilen.

Besser vorher anprobieren.


----------



## Dddakk (11. Januar 2010)

Danke für den Tipp!
Ich habe gemessen bei mir und mit deren cm - Größenliste verglichen, hoffe das passt.


----------



## Houschter (11. Januar 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich habe gemessen bei mir und mit deren cm - Größenliste verglichen, hoffe das passt.



Ich tendiere eher zu "L". Anprobe liebend gern, nur wo?  Wenn es hier nen Laden gäb, wo man die Dinger kaufen könnte, hätt ich schon welche.

@Dddakk: ist Abgespeichert!


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich tendiere eher zu "L". Anprobe liebend gern, nur wo?  Wenn es hier nen Laden gäb, wo man die Dinger kaufen könnte, hätt ich schon welche.
> 
> @Dddakk: ist Abgespeichert!



ich würde dann M nehmen, beim GURU müsste es die geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2010)

Guru hat die da wenn ich mich nicht täusche.

Hatte anfangs M und bin dann auf L gewechselt, passt mir besser.

Einzig und allein entscheidend bei der Ermittlung der Größe --> Oberschenkel und Wadenumfang.

Meine Evos in Größe L (fallen bissl enger aus als die normalen Kylie Strait) haben ne Gesamtlänge von 33cm, das Band liegt unten also schon fast an der dicksten Stelle der Wade.


----------



## guru39 (11. Januar 2010)

Danke Jungs 

Die Kyle Strait hab ich noch 1x in L da.

alla donn.


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Januar 2010)

Ob die in L auch um meine Monsterwaden passen?


----------



## Bumble (11. Januar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ob die in L auch um meine Monsterwaden passen?



Darfst demnächst gerne mal probeanziehn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Genau Die hab ich auch im Visier, da ich meine Knie-/Schienbeinschützer eh nie anzieh. Was für ne Größe hast genommen?


Sind sicher ne gute Alternative, da man die auch gut mal für die komplette Tour an lassen kann, grad im Herbst/Winter. Ich hab Größe M und sie passen perfekt. Ich schätze, das müsste für dich auch richtig sein. Kannst meine aber auch gern mal anprobieren!
Ich kann Bumbles Anmerkung übrigens nur bestätigen: die Teile müssen passen! Die Klett-Gurte dienen nur zu Fixierung, NICHT zur Einstellung der Weite wie beispielsweise bei den Race Face Knie-/Schienbein-Schützern.




freak511 schrieb:


> Die 2010er sollen ja angeblich n andres Innenleben haben und funktionieren.
> Ich bin gespannt...


Seit ich die Verarsche mit Nikolaus und Osterhase rausgekriegt hab, glaub ich an sowas nicht mehr  Mir hat (zusätzlich zu den zahllosen Defekten an meiner Erstseriengabel) aber auch die Federcharakteristik der 2-Step nicht so gut gefallen wie Coil oder Solo Air. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass bei deiner alles passt und das auch so bleibt! Hast du schon die Funktion sämtlicher Dämpfungseinsteller überprüft? (wichtig!)




freak511 schrieb:


> Im Schuppen beim Bike


Das muss Liebe sein!


----------



## lukabe (11. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Seit ich die Verarsche mit Nikolaus und Osterhase rausgekriegt hab, glaub ich an sowas nicht mehr  Mir hat (zusätzlich zu den zahllosen Defekten an meiner Erstseriengabel) aber auch die Federcharakteristik der 2-Step nicht so gut gefallen wie Coil oder Solo Air. Ich hoffe natürlich, dass bei deiner alles passt und das auch so bleibt! Hast du schon die Funktion sämtlicher Dämpfungseinsteller überprüft? (wichtig!)



Wie gesagt, bin gespannt. Da es ne Lyrik R 2-Step ist gibst nur einen Dämpfungseinsteller, der für die Zugstufe am rechten Tauchrohr. Der funktioniert. 
Bis jetzt gefällt mir die Gabel wunderbar, bin allerdings auch noch nich so richtig damit aufm Trail gewesen sondern nur mal die Rodelpiste runtergefahren. 
Man merkt aber ganz deutlich das die Gabel noch n bisschen Einfahrzeit braucht. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich von Samstag morgen beim Abholen zu Sonntag abend nach der Tour erheblich verbessert.
Übrigens falls es jemanden interessiert: 
Hab heute mal gewogen, das Teil wiegt nach dem Umbau auf Kefü/zweifach/Bash und inkl. Pedale 14,4kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (11. Januar 2010)

selbst aufgebaut


----------



## Flugrost (11. Januar 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> selbst aufgebaut



Wieviel Federweg?


----------



## eL (11. Januar 2010)

du ignorannt!
was ist schon federweg 
siehst du nicht die schönheit des kunstwerkes?

aber schick den ma inne muckibude... der iss was schmal auf den ärmchen für die weiße kugelwampe


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, bin gespannt. Da es ne Lyrik R 2-Step ist gibst nur einen Dämpfungseinsteller, der für die Zugstufe am rechten Tauchrohr. Der funktioniert.
> Bis jetzt gefällt mir die Gabel wunderbar, bin allerdings auch noch nich so richtig damit aufm Trail gewesen sondern nur mal die Rodelpiste runtergefahren.
> Man merkt aber ganz deutlich das die Gabel noch n bisschen Einfahrzeit braucht. Das Ansprechverhalten hat sich von Samstag morgen beim Abholen zu Sonntag abend nach der Tour erheblich verbessert.
> Übrigens falls es jemanden interessiert:
> Hab heute mal gewogen, das Teil wiegt nach dem Umbau auf Kefü/zweifach/Bash und inkl. Pedale 14,4kg.


Ja, das mit der Einfahrzeit ist normal, die Dichtungen und Buchsen müssen sich erst mal einlaufen. Die Lyrik ist auf jeden Fall eine super Gabel, begleitet mich ja nun schon seit Markteinführung (Eurobike '06) und nach der Wandlung auf U-Turn wegen den 2-Step Problemen bin ich durchweg sehr zufrieden. Und dennoch wird sie vermutlich dieses Jahr ersetzt - das Torque schreit nach "MEHR" 
Das Gewicht ist klasse! Wird dir sicherlich ne Menge Spaß bereiten, das Teil


----------



## Houschter (12. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sind sicher ne gute Alternative, da man die auch gut mal für die komplette Tour an lassen kann, grad im Herbst/Winter. Ich hab Größe M und sie passen perfekt. Ich schätze, das müsste für dich auch richtig sein. Kannst meine aber auch gern mal anprobieren!



Ich seh schon, ohne Anprobe macht wohl keinen Sinn. 

Laut 661 Größentabelle brauch ich XL, unterstützt von Bumble hab ich mich mit L angefreundet und empfohlen bekomm ich M.  Wenn jetzt noch was für S spricht, hab ich alle Größen durch.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ohne Anprobe macht wohl keinen Sinn.
> 
> Laut 661 Größentabelle brauch ich XL, unterstützt von Bumble hab ich mich mit L angefreundet und empfohlen bekomm ich M.  Wenn jetzt noch was für S spricht, hab ich alle Größen durch.



bei deinen 120kg würde ich XXL nehmen *duckundweg*


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> du ignorannt!
> was ist schon federweg
> siehst du nicht die schönheit des kunstwerkes?




Frauenversteher


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> selbst aufgebaut



Kreativ!


----------



## han (12. Januar 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> selbst aufgebaut



ich dachte, weiss ist ist wieder out?? oder eL?


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2010)

ich bezweifle, daß das mit gelbem schnee aufgebaut werden wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2010)

han schrieb:


> ich dachte, weiss ist ist wieder out?? oder eL?



Weiss ist das neue Schwarz


----------



## Flugrost (12. Januar 2010)

han schrieb:


> ich dachte, weiss ist ist wieder out??



Das ist nicht weiß, das ist "raw".


----------



## Bumble (12. Januar 2010)

han schrieb:


> ich dachte, weiss ist ist wieder out?? oder eL?




Du stotterst ?

Besoffen oder aufgeregt ? 

Oder etwa immer noch Schluckauf ?


----------



## eL (12. Januar 2010)

han schrieb:


> ich dachte, weiss ist ist wieder out?? oder eL?



nö Daisy meinte weiß wäre die passende farbe für die jahreszeit

und da geh ich mit und die neuen wände werden auch alle alpinaweiß


----------



## face-to-ground (12. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nö Daisy meinte weiß wäre die passende farbe für die jahreszeit
> 
> und da geh ich mit und die neuen wände werden auch alle alpinaweiß


tz..das machst du doch nur, um damit angeben zu können, daß du titan sogar an den wänden zu hause hast


----------



## Tobsn (13. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nö Daisy meinte weiß wäre die passende farbe für die jahreszeit...


Ist Daisy der 2Account von Zena? 

Obwohl, Zena mag Blümchen und Daisy wohl nicht. 
Das soll aber nix heißen sind ja Frauen.


----------



## eL (13. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> tz..das machst du doch nur, um damit angeben zu können, daß du titan sogar an den wänden zu hause hast



ja sozusagen titanrecycling denn es ist wohl titanoxid also die verbindung von titan und sauerstoff.

UUUUnd: ähnlich dem krombacher motto "ersäuf den rejenwald" tut man mit jeder butte der weißen schlempe gutes für..... "irgendwas"... muss ma schaun.


eL


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Januar 2010)

erfind halt was - vielleicht bekommst zukünftig alpinaweiß 'fer umme' bis an dein lebensende


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, ohne Anprobe macht wohl keinen Sinn.


Bin ab Freitag abend wieder zuhause, Angebot steht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> erfind halt was - vielleicht bekommst zukünftig alpinaweiß 'fer umme' bis an dein lebensende



umm joddeswille

denn müst ih des alles verschaffe!!!

nieehhhh im lebbe


----------



## face-to-ground (13. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> umm joddeswille
> 
> denn müst ih des alles verschaffe!!!
> 
> nieehhhh im lebbe



in ebay verkaufen? tztztz..alles muß man euch deutschen zeigen...


----------



## eL (14. Januar 2010)

ohje ich hab mei lebtag noch nix bei egay vertickt und werd das auch nicht tun. Und schon gar nicht als Farbgroßhändler.


----------



## Levty (15. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> tztztz..alles muß man euch deutschen zeigen...


Genau. Und so baut man Autos:

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QcDdfrYDVqY"]YouTube- AUDI R8 IN MARANELLO - HQ - HIGH QUALITY![/ame]


----------



## face-to-ground (15. Januar 2010)

naja - ob man autos unbedingt so baut, weiß ich nicht. aber eine coole pr-abteilung in den usa hat audi schon:
















übrigens nimmt das basismodell aus maranello dem r8-topmodell schon die butter vom brot 






traumhaft auch, was in der nähe auf zwei rädern so 'gebastelt' wird:






die stelle mit dem gasstoß an der ampel gefällt mir noch am besten


----------



## eL (15. Januar 2010)

ahh der transporter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Januar 2010)

Mal wieder ein Paket angekommen.





damit kann ich dann am Kellerkind ein wenig weitermachen ...


----------



## eL (16. Januar 2010)

inbred oder 456 ?

hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das orange rockt ?


----------



## lomo (16. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> inbred oder 456 ?
> 
> hatte ich eigentlich schon erwähnt das orange rockt ?



456! Ist aber rot, hab am Kanalregler in GIMP rumgeschraubt


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> übrigens nimmt das basismodell aus maranello dem r8-topmodell schon die butter vom brot


Dafür ist der R8 in meinen Augen zur Zeit einfach das am aggresivsten aussehnde deutsche Auto.  Mega! Ein Italiener kommt mir eh nicht ins Haus!


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2010)

Ein R8 kommt dir auch _(noch)_ net ins Haus. Fang erst mal, an Geld zu verdienen.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Januar 2010)

er bekommt ja welches. ich habe bei vielen arbeitnehmern übrigens meine zweifel, ob die jemals ihr gehalt verdienen 

@nico: tz - wir werden schon sehen, ob bei dir ein italiener ins haus kommt oder net


----------



## han (16. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> er bekommt ja welches. ich habe bei vielen arbeitnehmern übrigens meine zweifel, ob die jemals ihr gehalt verdienen
> 
> @nico: tz - wir werden schon sehen, ob bei dir ein italiener ins haus kommt oder net



wenn der Nico so weitermacht, wacht er vieleicht mal mit seinem halben Nicolai im Bett auf


----------



## mtb_nico (16. Januar 2010)

@f2g @han: Ich nehm alles zurück... hier war sogar schon mal ein Zelle in meiner Bude... das ist bei weitem schlimmer! 

@flugrost: Schön das du es noch mal im Post richtig gestellt hast.


----------



## face-to-ground (16. Januar 2010)

han schrieb:


> wenn der Nico so weitermacht, wacht er vieleicht mal mit seinem halben Nicolai im Bett auf



hmm..du bringst mich auf gedanken....  

so erkennt man halt seine landsmänner auch in der fremde


----------



## Flugrost (16. Januar 2010)

Jetzt bitte net kuscheln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. Januar 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> 456! Ist aber rot, hab am Kanalregler in GIMP rumgeschraubt



ejal die farbe iss (nach weiß natürlich  ) pronoziös

wenn du es fertig hast müssen wir unbedingt mal ne tour unternehmen. das ding muss ich mir mal in echt beschauen.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Januar 2010)

Dir is klar, dass der generell nur einen Gang hat?


----------



## eL (17. Januar 2010)

das macht ihn ja nicht zu meinem todfeind und ja ich hatte zeitweise auch nur einen gang.

mich interressiert eigentlich nur wie es sich auf dem teil sitzt und die torsions steifigkeit im tretlagerbereich

Lomo welche größe hast du genommen?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> torsions steifigkeit im tretlagerbereich


Also bei einem Gang stell ich mir das sehr wichtig vor!


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2010)

Liebe Freunde des Rattspochts:



Flugrost schrieb:


> Dir is klar, dass der generell nur einen Gang hat?


Ich kann auch anderst: Dreifachkurbel 

@eL: Der Rahmen is'n 18 Zöller. Geometrie müsste bei OnOne auf der HP zu finden sein


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also bei einem Gang stell ich mir das sehr wichtig vor!



Meinst du Steifigkeit? 
Wo denn?


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Januar 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Meinst du Steifigkeit?
> Wo denn?


Also bei Schlingelspeedern munkelt man das die ausreichend steif in der Hose sein sollen. Andernfalls tut sich sowas ja kein normaler Mensch an. Daher meine ich *hier* die Tretlagersteifigkeit...


----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also bei Schlingelspeedern munkelt man das ...



Alles Gerüchte!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. Januar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Also bei Schlingelspeedern munkelt man das die ausreichend steif in der Hose sein sollen




Konnte Gestern da nichts sehen.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Januar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Konnte Gestern da nichts sehen.....


Mythen, Legenden ...
Ausserdem war ich mit'm Schalter unterwegs


----------



## Houschter (17. Januar 2010)

Wo du wieder hinguckst!


----------



## mtb_nico (17. Januar 2010)

Nochmal zum Thema Auto... wer mich kennt weiß das ich ja dann eher zu sowas tendiere...


----------



## Dddakk (17. Januar 2010)

..da passt weder ein Bike noch 2 Mädels rein...


----------



## Zelle (17. Januar 2010)

2 Mädels passen. Wenn der Nico so weit ist, dann ist er so alt, dass er selbst da eh nicht mehr einsteigen kann.


----------



## eL (17. Januar 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Liebe Freunde des Rattspochts:
> 
> 
> Ich kann auch anderst: Dreifachkurbel
> ...



eh zu klein für mich.
war mir aber klar da du ja nicht der höchste bist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2010)

on topic:

Reisepanzer(ung) für die Bikes




(Schaltwerk u Bremssättel können montiert bleiben; kein Biketeil berührt direkt eine Aussenwand; Kräfte werden hautpsächlich über VR- u HR-Achse eingeleitet, Rahmen wird zusätzlich an Hinterbau u Gabel gestützt; fertig beladen wirkt die Fuhre stimmig - Chrashtest hab ich mir natürlich gespart)

just in time vor dem Flug gebaut und daher erst jetzt online


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Januar 2010)

Macht nen guten Eindruck! 
Beim Case-Bau werden i.d.R. außenseitig die Kanten verstärkt, das könnte man noch ergänzen, falls erforderlich.
(bzw. die Winkel von außen dran schrauben)
Dass es viel Arbeit war sieht man, aber schaut auch nicht soo günstig aus, was den Materialaufwand betrifft... (?)


----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2010)

Danke,
Winkel sind von innen dran, ich habe die Sperrholzaussenkanten extra als Verlust- und Knautschzone einkalkuliert. Ausserdem gibt es so weniger überstehende Teile, die beim übereinanderrutschen haken können. Beim ersten Entwurf (nicht verwirklicht) waren die Winkel aussen  - da es "normale" Winkelprofile sind, wäre das arg (scharf-) kantig geworden. Ich bin zu dem Schluß gekommen, das man ohne Zugriff auf richtige Flightcasebeschläge die Verstärkungen besser innen anbringt.

Aufwand: das Sperrholz war überraschend günstig (ca. 70), die Nieten überraschend teuer (ca. 70), Aluprofile hatte ich noch. 
Arbeitszeit ca. 20h. Ich wollte unbedingt einen Koffer, bei dem das Bike an den Achsen drinhängt und nicht "irgendwie irgendwo" gepolstert wird - ist aber sicher Geschmacksache. Felix hatte nen großen käuflichen Koffer dabei 



und hat seine Möre da auch ganz passabel untergebracht.

OZM


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Januar 2010)

dies geht auch einfacher......

http://www.evocsports.com/index.php/EVOC-Bike/Bike-Travelbag.html


----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2010)

gähn,

Deine Mühle in den EVOC, meine in meine Kisten OK?

P.S. "einfach" war nicht im Lastenheft gestanden (ich dachte das wird in der zweiten Zeile deutlich)


----------



## Tobsn (18. Januar 2010)

Kann man die mieten?

Was wiegen die Kisten?
Musste die Erfahrung machen, dass die Fluggesellschaften immer mehr auf das Gewicht der Bikeboxen achten.
Beim letzten Flug waren es noch 20 kg oder 25kg.


----------



## Tobsn (18. Januar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> ...Felix hatte nen großen käuflichen Koffer dabei und hat seine Möre da auch ganz passabel untergebracht...



Und wo hatte er die Laufräder?


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Januar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> gähn,
> 
> Deine Mühle in den EVOC, meine in meine Kisten OK?
> 
> P.S. "einfach" war nicht im Lastenheft gestanden (ich dachte das wird in der zweiten Zeile deutlich)



Deine Mühle in die Kisten, mein Bike in den EVOC. So machen wirs


----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2010)

mieten
hab ich noch nicht drÃ¼ber nachgedacht
evtl. leg ich ne Kleinserie auf - bei Interesse PN

Gewicht  -  das ist ne lange Geschichte:
SportgepÃ¤ck darf max 32 KG wiegen (Berufsgenossenschaft); wobei 30 kg im Bikezusatzpreis enthalten sind. 32 kosten dann 2 kg Aufpreis (10 â¬/kg)
Unsere Bikekoffer hatten genau 30 (Pedale u Sattel im normalen GepÃ¤ck), aber unsere Bikekoffer sind in F nicht gewogen worden.

Felix seiner wurde gewogen und hatte DEUTLICH Ãbergewicht. Er konnte mit seinem normalen GepÃ¤ck ausgleichen. Berechnet wurde also nur was Ã¼ber 30 + 20 = 50 kg war. Davon hÃ¤tte man gut Essen gehen kÃ¶nnen.

Ich wÃ¼rde kÃ¼nftig keine Biketeile mehr abschrauben (hatte bei mir nen 1,4 kg Reifen abgemacht um auf die 30 zu kommen) und ins normale GepÃ¤ck packen, sondern nur noch auf die Gesamtsumme achten.

Jetzt kommts:
Auf dem RÃ¼ckflug habe ichs dann genau so gemacht.
Andrea u ich: Gesamtsumme jeweils 49,X kg und 50,0 kg  -  und es ging problemlos.

Felix: normales GepÃ¤ck (? kg) + Bikekoffer ( 56,X kg  !!!)
Die Einchecktante glotzt kurz auf die Anzeige und winkt die Fuhre durch 

Tja so kanns gehen.

Leer wiegen die Dinger glaub 15 kg; mein Bigbike wiegt 17, wenn man die Gesamtsumme im Auge behÃ¤lt, ist man unter allen UmstÃ¤nden auf der sicheren Seite.

Felix LR
die liegen unter dem Schaumstoff



Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Deine MÃ¼hle in die Kisten, mein Bike in den EVOC.


lass stecken Cowboy


----------



## Tobsn (18. Januar 2010)

Ja, das mit den 30kg kenn ich auch noch, aber bin der Meinung, dass es bei den letzten Flügen (Sardinien, Sizilien, Zypern) deutlich weniger war und schärfer kontrolliert wurde.
Wobei es bei uns auch nie Probleme gab, waren auch nur Straßen- oder leichte CC-Radel drin.
Hatten sogar einmal ein Fahrrad nicht angemeldet und haben einfach zwei Kartons aneinander getappt, ging als ein Karton durch. 

Aber generell glaub ich, dass Zusatzgepäck als Einnahmequelle mehr ausgenutzt wird. 

Darum werde ich vorerst bei Kartons bleiben. 
Leicht, geräumig und günstig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Januar 2010)

Mir hat einmal ein professioneller Packer vom Flughafen Hahn gezeigt, warum Schalenkoffer auf Flugreisen immer empfohlen werden. Die werden nämlich von den Packern dringend benötigt, um die weichen Koffer und Taschen und sonstiges Gepäck ordentlich zusammenzurammen, damit noch ein wenig mehr reinpasst. 

Ich würde nicht allzu viel Hoffnung in die Schutzfunktion von Kartons setzen. Bisherige gute Erfahrungen erhöhen nicht die Wahrscheinlichkeit für spätere Flüge.


Haardtfahrer


----------



## OZM (18. Januar 2010)

30 kg stand bei mir in den AGBs von Condor für Sportgepäck. Eine Reduzierung auf 25 oder gar 20 kg kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, da unter Sportgepäck auch anderer Krempel wie  Surfbretter, Taucherausrüstung, Gleitschirme etc. zählen Was da die Leute angeschleppt haben, sah nicht wie < 25 kg aus. 
Und ich dürfte nicht der einzige Kunde sein, für den gilt "ohne bike kein Flug"
@ Haardtfahrer
das deckt sich mit meinen Beobachtungen auf dem Rollfeld von La Palma - ich konnte den Weg der Gepäckstücke vom Wagen bis an die entgültige Position im Flugzeug beobachten und habe mich entschlossen, mir für das normale Gepäck einen Hartschalenkoffer zu besorgen.
(allerdings kenne ich auch Schilderungen wie: "ich laß das Bike möglichst "unverpackt", dann sehen die Packer, das es ein Rad ist und behandeln es wie ein Rad" - derjenige der das gesagt hat, hatte bisher keine schlechten Erfahrungen mit dieser Vorgehensweise; allein mein Glaube ist zu schwach, um es selbst auszuprobieren)

OZM


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ich hatte zeitweise auch nur einen gang.


Wieso das, Schaltung kapott? 




Houschter schrieb:


> Verkaufe: Stevens Glide Team Fully 22" --> Bikemarkt


Schon was neues in Planung/im Stall? 
Hast wg. der 661 KnieschÃ¼tzer schon neue Erkenntnisse gewinnen kÃ¶nnen?




Tobsn schrieb:


> [...] Kartons [...] Leicht, gerÃ¤umig und gÃ¼nstig.


...und selbst mit VerstÃ¤rkungen nicht stabil genug. Wir hatten unsere damals fÃ¼r Sizilien mit Pressspanplatten (ja, ich weiÃ, die sind nicht sehr stabil) bestÃ¼ckt, alles sehr durchdacht geladen und nicht mit Polsterungen gespart. Ergebnis des RÃ¼ckflugs: Kartons halb zerrupft, Platten gebrochen, Ã¼ber 200â¬ Schaden an meinem Rahmen, bei den beiden anderen jeweils der Helm gebrochen und bei einem eine Bremsleitung abgerissen.  Fazit: NIE wieder!

Die Cases vom Oli sehen dagegen sehr interessant aus  Werde ich mir mal anschauen, falls ich ein Auslandssemester in Kanada mache


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> on topic:
> 
> Reisepanzer(ung) für die Bikes
> 
> ...



Deinen Muskelkater vom vernieten möchte ich nicht haben! Oder hatteste ne Hydraulikschlampe?

Gips mehr PalmaPix?


----------



## eL (18. Januar 2010)

nee smubb es war halt keine Schaltung drann..... man könnte sagen ich war mal einer von denen aber soweit würd ich jetzt auch nich gehen


----------



## Kelme (18. Januar 2010)

eL, deine Form der persönlichen Vergangenheitsbewältigung hätte 68 eine Revolution ausgelöst. Zumindest eine Straßenschlacht.


----------



## eL (18. Januar 2010)

ick lebe viel zu späth... war schon immer mein reden


----------



## Tobsn (18. Januar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> ....allerdings kenne ich auch Schilderungen wie: "ich laß das Bike möglichst "unverpackt", dann sehen die Packer, das es ein Rad ist und behandeln es wie ein Rad" - ...



Hab das auch schon 4x live erlebt und jedes Mal kamen die Radel ohne Kratzer am Ziel an. 
Aber ich brauch immer den zusätzlichen Platz.


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2010)

Oliver, Chapeau, wie der Franzose sagt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (18. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schon was neues in Planung/im Stall?
> Hast wg. der 661 Knieschützer schon neue Erkenntnisse gewinnen können?



DPD hat grad welche in Größe L für mich auf'm Laster!

Stall iss noch leer, aber erste Kontaktaufnahmen haben bereits stattgefunden. Das Ergebniss:  


Mehr dazu später an gleicher Stelle...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nee smubb es war halt keine Schaltung drann..... man könnte sagen ich war mal einer von denen aber soweit würd ich jetzt auch nich gehen


Na zum Glück biste davon geheilt 




Houschter schrieb:


> DPD hat grad welche in Größe L für mich auf'm Laster!


Fein! Hoffentlich bassen se.




Houschter schrieb:


> Stall iss noch leer, aber erste Kontaktaufnahmen haben bereits stattgefunden. Das Ergebniss:


Ergebnis = Love... hmm... Helius AM mit Extra Love?


----------



## OZM (19. Januar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> hatteste ne Hydraulikschlampe?



rat mal  




Flugrost schrieb:


> Gips mehr PalmaPix?


 online nur die im Album und dann halt noch ein paar bei mir auf der hdd


----------



## Houschter (19. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fein! Hoffentlich bassen se.



Bassen perfekt. Und bequem sinn se auch noch. Testtour steht noch aus aber ich bin schon mal sehr zufrieden.



> Ergebnis = Love... hmm... Helius AM mit Extra Love?





@OZM: konntet ihr alles fahren oder war durch die Unwetter / Waldbrände was gesperrt?


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2010)

Hat jemand noch einen CC Hardtailrahmen rumliegen? Suche was mit Sattelrohrlänge 440 - 480 mm und Oberrohränge < 580 mm. Zustand dem Preis entsprechend 

Grüße
Zelle


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2010)

Is Dein Renner im Eimer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2010)

Ne, zu lang geworden für längere Fahrten  (oder rechter Arm zu kurz. Der Waldrenner, nicht der Straßenrenner)


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ergebnis = Love... hmm... Helius AM mit Extra Love?





Extra Love in OrangeEloxierung bitte!!










`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fein! Hoffentlich bassen se.



meine sind in "M" unterwegs *freu*


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2010)

Sowas?

Edith: Fibbs, das is ein Ion.


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2010)

Oder den hier.


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2010)

Noch besser wäre noch billiger, meinetwegen auch verratzt und hässlich. *Wenn* ich mir dann doch was neues kaufe(n muss), dann eher was schönes schlichtes wie z. B. Hot Chili Zymotic oder sowas.


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meine sind in "M" unterwegs *freu*



Für deine Grumbeerstamper wär doch eher XL angebracht, oder willst die als Schwimmärmel nutzen? ***jetzt aber weg***


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2010)

Nimm den


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2010)

Rawum?


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2010)

weil geändert


----------



## Zelle (20. Januar 2010)

Och nöö, da müsste ich meinen hinteren Bremssattel wieder mit Kabelbindern festmachen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Für deine Grumbeerstamper wär doch eher XL angebracht, oder willst die als Schwimmärmel nutzen? ***jetzt aber weg***



*1:0*


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Edith: Fibbs, das is ein Ion.



... war ja nur auf die Farbe bezogen.
so ein ION würde ich aber auch nehmen


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2010)

Moi aussi.


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2010)

fibbs79 schrieb:


> *1:0*



1:1


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bassen perfekt. Und bequem sinn se auch noch.


Fein.  Ja, die Bequemlichkeit ist echt genial! Hab sie beim radeln auch noch nicht an gehabt, hole ich hoffentlich bald nach.




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Extra Love in OrangeEloxierung bitte!!


  



Flugrost schrieb:


> Fibbs, das is ein Ion.


Wäre mir eh wesentlich lieber als ein Helius AM


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Januar 2010)

Heute mit der Post gekommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2010)

Ich hab mir gestern die hier geleistet 






...sind aber lediglich eine billige (15!!) Alternative zu den Klickies am Hardtail für so Wetterzustände, wie sie gerade vorherrschen, wo mir das Eingeklickt sein einfach zu gefährlich ist.


----------



## Radde (28. Januar 2010)

Für solche Wetterbedingungen sind Platikpedalen aber totaler Kappes :lo: Sind doch sau rutschig oder? 

Aber auch für andere Bedingungen bin ich zu sehr Plastikpedal-hater...


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Januar 2010)

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Teile (auf Bildern) hässlich finde - wenn der Grip stimmt (?), warum nicht?

Also Herr Smubob - wie greifen sie denn???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Januar 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen



ist die Stütze tatsächliche 400mm lang oder nur 385mm ???


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (28. Januar 2010)

ca 380 bis zur Aufnahme für den Sattel


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Für solche Wetterbedingungen sind Platikpedalen aber totaler Kappes :lo: Sind doch sau rutschig oder?
> 
> Aber auch für andere Bedingungen bin ich zu sehr Plastikpedal-hater...


Würde ich generell auch so unterschreiben, ich hätte auch lieber Pedale mit richtigen Pins genommen, wenns die fürs gleiche Geld gegeben hätte. ABER ich hab die ja nur deshalb gekauft, weil ich mich bei Schnee auf den Wegen nicht mit den typischen Klickpedalproblemen rumschlagen wollte, falls ich wegen dem Wetter das MTB für zur Uni etc. nehme. Also eine reine Sicherheitssache, falls ich "ins Schleudern gerate" oder mich weglege.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich die Teile (auf Bildern) hässlich finde - wenn der Grip stimmt (?), warum nicht?
> 
> Also Herr Smubob - wie greifen sie denn???


Garnicht übel! Mit meinen leichten Wanderschuhen (Vibram Sohle), die ich im Winter oft an habe, ist der Grip trotz des sehr offenen Profil ausreichend. Mit Vans ist der Grip insgesamt richtig gut, mit den 5.10 sicher auch. Für harten Geländeeinsatz würde ich sowas nicht hernehmen (weil definitiv weniger Grip als richtige Pins und Stabilitätsbedenken), maximal für ne gemütliche Runde. Für obengenannte Zwecke sind sie jedenfalls absolut ok.

Wegen der Optik hätte ich sie sicher nicht gekauft, obwohl sie live echt besser aussehen als auf dem Bild - kräftigere Farbe und nicht so durchsichtig. Außerdem passt grün ans Rad, weil schon andere grüne Teile dran sind und irgenwie dachte ich mir: Wenn Tupper-Style, dann richtig!  (sie hätten die auch in schlichtem schwarz gehabt)


----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2010)

Was wiegt der Plastik-Kram denn ?

Würd mir sowas ja nicht mal an Rad schrauben, wenn mir jemand die Pedale zu Weihnachten geschenkt hätte, was zum Glück nicht der Fall ist.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2010)

Herstellerangabe ist 354g, habe hier keine Wagge, um das zu überprüfen, aber die Angaben von NC-17 stimmen meistens recht genau.


----------



## eL (28. Januar 2010)

Plastik wird total unterbewertet!!!

denkt euch mal alles plastik weg!! wo wäred ihr Dann?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Herstellerangabe ist 354g, habe hier keine Wagge, um das zu überprüfen, aber die Angaben von NC-17 stimmen meistens recht genau.



Schwache Leistung im Vergleich mit meinen Wellgo Pedalen. 





Und sooooooooooo wahnsinnig teuer waren die dank Ebay auch nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schwache Leistung im Vergleich mit meinen Wellgo Pedalen.


Das war ja auch nicht das Ziel  Und Ti Achsen würde ich allerhöchstens am Straßenrad fahren. Ans MTB gehören Männerachsen aus Stahl  (Ähnlichkeiten zu bereits dagewesenen Begriffsneuschöpfungen sind rein zufällig)


----------



## Bumble (28. Januar 2010)

Bisher halten die Muschi-Titan-Achsen alles aus was ich so veranstalte. 

Was auch immer das heissen mag.


----------



## face-to-ground (29. Januar 2010)

was isn das für ne schwucken-waage?


----------



## Flugrost (29. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was isn das für ne schwucken-waage?



Da verwechselst Du was.


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ... wird total unterbewertet!!!



Meine Worte


----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> was isn das für ne schwucken-waage?



Gabs mal zusammen mit dem Telefon hier:







im Sonderangebot. 

Im Doppelpack für Fehlsichtige. 

Die Waage hat leider zwischenzeitlich die Grätsche gemacht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Januar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Die Waage hat leider zwischenzeitlich die Grätsche gemacht.


Meine ist von Ikea -> jut und jünstich!  Und, die hält schon ne ganze Weile. Ist übrigens auch aus Stahl + Plastik  Fürs Display wirst du allerdings wohl eine große Lupe oder gar ein Fernrohr brauchen...


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2010)

Endlich fertig und schon trailentjungfert: Mein neuer KNATTERBOCK




Der Kabelbinder am Unterrohr ist noch Provisorium. Was ebenfalls noch geändert wird, ist die Maxle Rear... da werde ich ebenso wie fibbs79 und Smubob(?) die leichtere Achse ohne Spannhebel verbauen!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (31. Januar 2010)

> Optimizer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Endlich fertig und schon trailentjungfert: Mein neuer KNATTERBOCK
> ...



Gratulation zum neuen Bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2010)

Richtig geiles Bike 
Die Bremse ist der Hammer, oder???
Fährst du jetzt mit Flat Pedalen?
Viel Spaß mit dem Teil.

Gruß

Fibbs - ab dem 15.02.10 wieder einsatzfähig


----------



## Houschter (31. Januar 2010)

Sieht stark aus! 

Wann und wo kann man sich das Fahrgerät mal in "Escht" angucke???


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2010)

mal guggen, ob nächstes Woe was geht...


----------



## Kelme (31. Januar 2010)

Watt'n Ratt!


----------



## lukabe (31. Januar 2010)

Schönes Teil


----------



## Bumble (1. Februar 2010)

Sehr schönes Teil , aber warum montierst du den Reifen mit dem schlechteren Rollwiderstand hinten und den Reifen mit dem schlechteren Grip vorne ?


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sehr schönes Teil , aber warum montierst du den Reifen mit dem schlechteren Rollwiderstand hinten und den Reifen mit dem schlechteren Grip vorne ?


du bist jetzt schon der zweite, der mich darauf hinweist... ich werde das mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Thorsten_F (1. Februar 2010)

schönes Rad, 
MAngo würde auch passen?


----------



## Tobsn (1. Februar 2010)

*Mango *oder *Grün *würden deutlich besser passen, vielleicht noch *Blau *
Aber das Radel soll ja nicht besser ausschauen als der Fahrer 

@Opti: Viel Spaß und keine Verletzungen mit dem neuen Radel. 
Und falls es noch keiner gesagt hat, Reifen tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2010)

Gratulation und willkommen im Club! 
Der Rahmen kann einfach jede Farbe tragen, hab ja jetzt alle Varianten gesehen.
Das mit den Reifen werd ich jetzt nicht nochmal erwähnen 
Gestern war DMR-Treffen in Maikammer, wenn ich das gewusst hätte, dann wären wir vielleicht zu dritt gewesen.


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2010)

Ist der Schnee festgetreten, dass man bergauf fahren kann? Bin am Sa im SchwaWa ziemlich abgesoffen.


----------



## realScheff (1. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich fertig und schon trailentjungfert: Mein neuer KNATTERBOCK



Schönes Teil. SEHR SCHÖNES TEIL!


----------



## Houschter (1. Februar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ist der Schnee festgetreten, dass man bergauf fahren kann? Bin am Sa im SchwaWa ziemlich abgesoffen.



Nö, dürfte mit dem Schwarzwald vergleichbar sein. Seit dem Neuschnee von heut erst recht...

Maximal die Hauptrouten zu den Hütten sind halbwegs festgestapft.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2010)

in der Randzone ist z.Zt. alles dicht, da geht mit dem Rad recht wenig
Und ich wollt unbedingt den Knatterbock nochmal ausführen... dann gehts eben gleich in die Tiefgarage ein bissel Technik üben!


----------



## Don Stefano (1. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Nö, dürfte mit dem Schwarzwald vergleichbar sein. Seit dem Neuschnee von heut erst recht...
> 
> Maximal die Hauptrouten zu den Hütten sind halbwegs festgestapft.





Optimizer schrieb:


> in der Randzone ist z.Zt. alles dicht, da geht mit dem Rad recht wenig



Danke für die Infos  Mal sehen was das WE so bringt, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (1. Februar 2010)

@optimizer,

nimm die Mudy nach vorne und den Betty nach hinten fertisch 

Habe vorne auch die Mudy und hinten den Albert drauf. Ich bin absolut zufrieden. 

Wenn der Schnee erst einmal weg ist, kommt der Fun.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @optimizer,
> 
> nimm die Mudy nach vorne und den Betty nach hinten fertisch



Ich höre Stimmen....


----------



## Bumble (1. Februar 2010)

Wer war gestern oder heute schon unterwegs ?
Ich brauch für morgen nen Tipp wo man momentan im Bereich DÜW/NW halbwegs gut hoch (Waldautobahn oder Trail) und wieder runter (natürlich Trail) kommt.

Letzten Donnerstag ging mal rein garnix auf den Trails und am WE hatte ich keine Zeit und weiss deshalb nicht wie es grad ausschaut.


----------



## plastikengel (1. Februar 2010)

wie viel cm schnee liegen denn so?


----------



## Levty (1. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich fertig und schon trailentjungfert: Mein neuer KNATTERBOCK
> 
> 
> 
> !


Schönes Fahrrad. Die Kombi HT und Hammerschmidt sieht echt lecker aus


----------



## mtb_nico (1. Februar 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> wie viel cm schnee liegen denn so?


----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2010)

plastikengel schrieb:


> wie viel cm schnee liegen denn so?



Wir haben auf 500 HM eben 45 cm gemessen. Aber im Odenwald bei Heppenheim.  

Hoffe bei euch im Westen ist das anders


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Endlich fertig und schon trailentjungfert: Mein neuer KNATTERBOCK


Sehr hübsches Teil! Feine Komponentenzusammenstellung - bis auf die falsch montierten Reifen  (war auch mit das erste, was mir auffiel). Das Ding wird mächtig Spaß machen 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Was ebenfalls noch geändert wird, ist die Maxle Rear... da werde ich ebenso wie fibbs79 und Smubob(*?*) die leichtere Achse ohne Spannhebel verbauen!


korrekt! 


Für die Zeit nach den Klausuren und nach dem Schnee habe ich mir die Tage sehr günstig eine RS Domain zu Testzwecken geholt => 1.) 180mm Gabel im Torque ausprobieren für flacheren Lenkwinkel; 2.) wenn möglich Umbau der Federeinheit in die Lyrik wegen der besseren Dämpfung. Das Teil ist trotz der Stahl-Standrohre (wohl dank des Tapered Schafts und der einfacheren Dämpfungseinheit?! ) gerade mal 100g schwerer als meine Lyrik  Liegt damit erfreulicherweise ein ganzes Stück unter der Herstellerangabe und mit der Maxle Light wären nochmal ca. 60g rauszuholen. Aber erstmal abwarten, was mich erwartet, wenn ich das Teil auf mache, nicht dass kein Öl drin ist


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2010)

Was ich echt nicht verstehe, ist der Trend, die Rear Maxle Spann gegen Schraub aus zu tauschen. 5g Gewichtsersparniss gg. 50Taler Investition? So man sich diesen Luxus erlauben möchte, ...


----------



## Bumble (1. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Sehr hübsch deine Hartz-4-Lyrik. 

Wundert mich dass die nicht schwerer ist, hatte was mit fast 3 Kilo in Erinnerung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was ich echt nicht verstehe, ist der Trend, die Rear Maxle Spann gegen Schraub aus zu tauschen. 5g Gewichtsersparniss gg. 50Taler Investition? So man sich diesen Luxus erlauben mÃ¶chte, ...


Effektiv 0â¬ finanzieller Aufwand, da Maxle fÃ¼r den Betrag verkauft, fÃ¼r den ich die Nicolai Achse gekauft habe (35â¬). Und die Gewichtsersparnis war MIR total egal, mir ging es nur darum diesen viel zu ausladenden Hebel weg zu haben (was bei fibbs Ã¼brigens auch der Hauptgrund war). Ein Tool mit Inbus hab ich eh immer im Rucksack. Also unterm Strich finde ich das doch garnicht so unsinnig 




Bumble schrieb:


> Sehr hÃ¼bsch deine Hartz-4-Lyrik.
> 
> Wundert mich dass die nicht schwerer ist, hatte was mit fast 3 Kilo in Erinnerung.


BAfÃ¶G-Lyrik bitte! 

Ja, ich war auch sehr positiv Ã¼berrascht!  Selbst die 2010er mit Maxle Light ist laut sram.com mit 2835g angegeben. Vielleicht hauts echt der tapered Schaft raus!? Wenn ich mir Ã¼berlege, wie dick der 1 1/8 Schaft meiner Lyrik unten ist...!  Ich habe mir die ja ursprÃ¼nglich geholt, um zu testen, ob ich die 180er Teile in die Lyrik bauen kann. Aber wenn das Teil gut lÃ¤uft oder man bei fehlender DÃ¤mpfungsperformance noch mittels Tuning was rausholen kann (die MC aus der Lyrik passt leider nicht), Ã¼berlege ich mir echt, das Ding auf Dauer zu fahren. Preislich unschlagbar im Vergleich zum Kauf einer 2010er Totem, Gewicht etwa gleich und Stahlfederperformance  WÃ¼rde dann halt noch das Casting neu pulvern lassen, das ist echt gut geschrubbt, sieht man auf dem Bild nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2010)

Welche Probleme hat denn dieser ausladende Hebel verursacht?


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2010)

Ich bin andauernd dran hängen geblieben. Nicht unbedingt beim fahren, aber bei sonst allem hat er sich andauernd unliebsam bemerkbar gemacht. Außerdem gab es keine Position, in die man ihn hätte drehen können, dass er einigermaßen vernünftig aus dem Weg gewesen wäre. Ich mag die Maxle vorne ja sehr, aber da liegt der Hebel halt schön flach, knapp über dem Tauchrohr.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

Smu schrieb:
			
		

> Außerdem gab es keine Position, in die man ihn hätte drehen können, dass er einigermaßen vernünftig aus dem Weg gewesen wäre.


Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2010)

A schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


Anderer Rahmen, schmälerer Hinterbau, kürzere Achse - andere Welt


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Was ich echt nicht verstehe, ist der Trend, die Rear Maxle Spann gegen Schraub aus zu tauschen. 5g Gewichtsersparniss gg. 50Taler Investition? So man sich diesen Luxus erlauben möchte, ...





Flugrost schrieb:


> Welche Probleme hat denn dieser ausladende Hebel verursacht?



Bei mir dreht er sich einfach und ist nicht so gut fixiert, wie bei der "Gabel"-Maxle. Das finde ich störend, deshalb tausche ich.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Anderer Rahmen, schmälerer Hinterbau, kürzere Achse - andere Welt



Ich habe rear 150mm - es liegt nicht an der Achse, wenn man mit der Ferse hängen bleibt. 
Ab Schuhgröße 52 liegts dann viell. an der Fusslänge


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2010)

Okay.
Heute dazugelernt:
Kurbelwellen brechen auch bei Stadtfahrrädern. Und die Autofahrer hupen einen an, während man sich, sein Rad und dessen Teile auf der Straße einsammelt -.-

Was ein Tag, oh man...

Noch dazu: Und wenn anstatt der Kurbel, der Kurbelabzieher mit dem Gewinde der Kurbel rauskommt, ist doch eh alles verloren.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

PP

(plödes pech)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (2. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Kurbelwellen brechen auch bei Stadtfahrrädern.



jepp, kenn ich
Eier noch die gleiche Grösse/Anzahl wie gestern?


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

Ich frag jetzt nicht, woher du weisst, wie groß Levs Eier gestern waren.


----------



## OZM (2. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich frag jetzt nicht, woher du weisst, wie groß Levs Eier gestern waren.


hab ich irgendwie angedeutet, es zu wissen???

Aggro macht sich grad im "Proteste durch Jäger ..."-thread zum Deppen, schön wenn Du es hier versuchst.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Aggro macht sich grad im "Proteste durch Jäger ..."-thread zum Deppen,



Danke für den Tipp.


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

Hui, hier ist ja jemand extrem reizbar. 

Wusste garnicht dass du soooooooooooooo wenig Spaß  verstehst mein Lieber.   Das war dann mein letzter Scherz den ich mir mit dir erlaubt habe, versprochen. 

Und wegen dem Depp:

Da du ja bei so ziemlich allem Bescheid weisst, kennst du dich natürlich auch bei dem Thema bestens aus. 

Kleiner Tipp: Bissl frische Luft und nicht ganz so viel Überheblichkeit würden dir sicher gut tun.


----------



## OZM (2. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hui, hier ist ja jemand extrem reizbar.



Wenn DU mich in Deine homophoben Phantasien einbeziehst, kann ich ja wohl verlangen, das Du Dir beim Witze machen ein klein wenig Mühe gibst.

Ein Witz entsteht schließlich nicht dadurch, das man einen Smiley  hinten dranpappt.

Edit: vergiss das mit den homophoben Phantasien
ich erwarte einfach, das Du Dir mehr Mühe gibts, wenn Du mich in Deine Witze einbaust





Bumble schrieb:


> Da du ja bei so ziemlich allem Bescheid weisst


nicht doch - ich verfolge gerade mit Interesse Deine Beiträge bezüglich des anritzens von Sattelstützen um noch was dazu zu lernen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. Februar 2010)

oh, bist du jetzt bumbles best friend dann in ja ich raus ich ritz derweil mal meine carbonstützen seitlich an.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

Nur EMOs ritzen...


----------



## saturno (2. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nur EMOs ritzen...



?? ich kenn nur die:

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Emo


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Wenn DU mich in Deine homophoben Phantasien einbeziehst, kann ich ja wohl verlangen, das Du Dir beim Witze machen ein klein wenig Mühe gibst.
> 
> Ein Witz entsteht schließlich nicht dadurch, das man einen Smiley  hinten dranpappt.
> 
> ...



Okay, keine Homo-Witze mehr über dich bzw. wie versprochen gar keine Witze mehr über dich. Großes Ehrenwort. 

Was das Ritzen angeht:

Auch hier war klar dass du es besser weisst und sicher weisst du auch schon vorher dass das nicht geht und ganz sicher bricht. 

Nur am Rande:  Die Idee stammt nicht mal von mir, sondern von einem Liteville/Syntace-Mitarbeiter, weil ich mich dort über die sich ablösende Scala meiner P6 beklagt habe.

Trotz aller Horror-Meldungen hier im Forum, ist bisher nichts gebrochen. 



@ Saturno: Du bleibst natürlich für alle Zeiten mein Lieblings-User. 



Und damit es hier nicht vollkommen Off-Topic wird, meine neuen Porno-Treterchen:


----------



## Tobsn (2. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nur EMOs ritzen...


Sagt mir nix. 
Müsste aber, den ich hab meine FSA Carbon auch vor 3 Jahren angeritzt und fahr sie immernoch. 
Alu ist ne andere Geschichte.

Echt traurig, dass ich Bumble zustimmen muss.


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9bidRRXD9Q"]YouTube- Emo Bericht: "Hass auf Emos" bei ARD[/ame]



Tobsn schrieb:


> Echt traurig, dass ich Bumble zustimmen muss.



Wirst es überleben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich habe rear 150mm - es liegt nicht an der Achse, wenn man mit der Ferse hängen bleibt.
> Ab Schuhgröße 52 liegts dann viell. an der Fusslänge


Na da hab ich mit 43 ja gerade noch so Glück gehabt 




Levty schrieb:


> Okay.
> Heute dazugelernt:
> Kurbelwellen brechen auch bei Stadtfahrrädern. Und die Autofahrer hupen einen an, während man sich, sein Rad und dessen Teile auf der Straße einsammelt -.-


Oh, blöde Sache das! Hast dir hoffentlich nix getan? Hättest den hupenden Idioten ja einfach einen Kurbelarm nachwerfen können 




Bumble schrieb:


> Und damit es hier nicht vollkommen Off-Topic wird, meine neuen Porno-Treterchen:


Womit wir direkt wieder beim Homo-Thema wären  Da bleib lich lieber bei meinen Spiderman-Latschen


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Womit wir direkt wieder beim Homo-Thema wären  Da bleib lich lieber bei meinen Spiderman-Latschen


----------



## saturno (2. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Okay, keine Homo-Witze mehr über dich bzw. wie versprochen gar keine Witze mehr über dich. Großes Ehrenwort.
> 
> Was das Ritzen angeht:
> 
> ...




hurra hurra hurra


aber sach mal, wieso steht auf deinen neuen schlappen hill, da müsste doch bumble net rum stehe


----------



## Bumble (2. Februar 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> aber sach mal, wieso steht auf deinen neuen schlappen hill........



Weils Bergsportschuhe sind. 

Hill=Hügel, du weisst schon....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2010)

Boa Ey


----------



## Dddakk (2. Februar 2010)

[/quote]

,,vorne Kroko und seitlich Greenpeace/Tibet ?  Kreisch!


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sagt mir nix.



Muß auch nicht.


----------



## Radde (2. Februar 2010)

Die Kroko-Worldcup-FünfZehn's vom schnellem Herrn Hügel hat ich auch mal kurz daheim, hab die dann aber doch gegen die schwarzen getauscht. Jetzt nach 4 Monaten lösen sie sich langsam auf!  ich glaub ich fahr zuviel...


----------



## Levty (3. Februar 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Eier noch die gleiche Grösse/Anzahl wie gestern?


Das war auch das einzige Glück, das ich heute hatte. 

So, jetzt ab ins Bett, morgen 5 min früher aufstehen, da der Bahnhof per Fuß erreicht werden möchte


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ,,vorne Kroko und seitlich Greenpeace/Tibet ?  Kreisch!



Das mit den Streifen kapier ich auch net.

Dachte erst:







Aber Herr Hügel kommt ja aus Känguruh-Land.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Februar 2010)

Weltfrieden für tote Schlangen ist es auch nicht!

Was ist den das eigentlich für´ne Schuhgröße? 35 in breit?


----------



## Houschter (3. Februar 2010)

Das erste Teil vom neuen Radl iss eingetroffen....






Bei den Triggern hat mich der Mut zur Farbe aber verlassen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Februar 2010)

Das fängt ja viel versprechend an. Wird sich die Farbe bei anderen Teilen wieder finden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. Februar 2010)

@Houschter: Es hat was von Pornographie


----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Februar 2010)

Aha, ich sehe: Standard reicht nicht mehr.

Baust Du selbst auf oder wird Konfektionsware auf Dich angepasst?


----------



## Houschter (3. Februar 2010)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das fängt ja viel versprechend an. Wird sich die Farbe bei anderen Teilen wieder finden?



Geplant ist es mal. Nur hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass jeder Hersteller beim eloxieren einen anderen Farbton trifft. 



> Baust Du selbst auf oder wird Konfektionsware auf Dich angepasst?


Veredelte Konfektionsware in Übergröße!


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Weltfrieden für tote Schlangen ist es auch nicht!?



Iss doch eh die Haut von so ner chinesischen Plastikschlange. 



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Was ist den das eigentlich für´ne Schuhgröße? 35 in breit?





Nee, zum Glück 42 1/2,hätten sonst nicht gepasst.


----------



## han (3. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das mit den Streifen kapier ich auch net.
> 
> Dachte erst:
> 
> ...



ai Buwwl, das sind doch die UCI-Weltmeisterfarben


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

han schrieb:


> ai Buwwl, das sind doch die UCI-Weltmeisterfarben



UCI hies doch Ticks geklautes Bike, oder nicht ? Und das war doch rot. 

Edit:

Ah jetzt hab ichs kapiert.

Hier die Lösung:






Also doch Afrika.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (3. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nee, zum Glück 42 1/2,hätten sonst nicht gepasst.



Machen aber keinen schlanken Fuß.


----------



## saturno (3. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> UCI hies doch Ticks geklautes Bike, oder nicht ? Und das war doch rot.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> ...





ne ticks hies uzzi und war von intense.


----------



## Bumble (3. Februar 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> ne ticks hies uzzi und war von intense.



Sollte auch eher ein Scherz sein Schnucki. 

Ich seh schon, OZM ist nicht der Einzige, der meinen Humor nicht so ganz versteht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bei den Triggern hat mich der Mut zur Farbe aber verlassen.


Feigling!!  Gerade da finde ich die Farblichkeit eigentlich besonders schick. Wenn du konsequent bist, müssen aber noch rot eloxierte Alu-Einstellschrauben rein! 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


>





Bumble schrieb:


> Ah jetzt hab ichs kapiert.
> 
> Hier die Lösung:


Irgendwie werden wir dieses lauwarme Thema nicht mehr los hier


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Irgendwie werden wir dieses lauwarme Thema nicht mehr los hier


Leider ja.


----------



## Houschter (4. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Feigling!!  Gerade da finde ich die Farblichkeit eigentlich besonders schick. Wenn du konsequent bist, müssen aber noch rot eloxierte Alu-Einstellschrauben rein!



Bei den Triggern iss die Schelle und der große Schalthebel rot. Durch die Matchmaker fällt die Schelle eh weg. Mit silbernem Hebel gefällt mir's dann besser.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Februar 2010)

Redwin ist ja eine schöne Farbe, aber wäre für Dich nicht Schorl passender gewesen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Durch die Matchmaker fällt die Schelle eh weg. Mit silbernem Hebel gefällt mir's dann besser.


Stimmt, dann machts eh keinen Sinn. Ich fände ja die Hebel (incl. Unterteil der Trigger) in schwarz immernoch am besten. Aber ich habe was leuten hören, dass sich da ab nächstem Jahr was ändert


----------



## saturno (4. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Sollte auch eher ein Scherz sein Schnucki.
> 
> Ich seh schon, OZM ist nicht der Einzige, der meinen Humor nicht so ganz versteht.





mh, das sollte dir evtl. zu denken geben


----------



## Bumble (4. Februar 2010)

Da meine Frage vom Montag nach dem Zustand bzw. der Fahrbarkeit der Trails nicht beantwortet wurde, antworte ich mir einfach mal selbst:


Für alle die es interessiert:

Bis 350 HM alles relativ okay, oberhalb fähr/schiebt es sich wie ne Mischung aus Eis und Tiefschnee. 

Klingt komisch, fühlt sich aber so an: Sauglatt und zusätzlich das tiefschneetypische unruhige Vorderrad, was heute irgendwie nicht zu kontrollieren war und gemacht hat was es wollte. 

Mein Liteville hat ne neue Leidenschaft entdeckt und hatte heute seinen Spaß dran mich mehr als einmal abzuwerfen:









Bleibt lieber zu Hause oder unterhalb 350HM, es lohnt sich momentan echt nicht Biken zu gehn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (4. Februar 2010)

Hallo bumble,
ich kann nicht für dein Revier sprechen, aber hier ist ab 250 HM zu 90% unfahrbar, egal ob Sonnen- oder Schattenseite.
Selbst die Asphalt-Waldwege sind nur ein großer Modder.
Odenwald = Winterpause.


----------



## Radde (4. Februar 2010)

Hmm... ich glaube das sind perfekte Bedingungen um meine neuen Reifen zu testen:






Hinten hab ich den schon am Montag getestet, ist ein verdammt schneller Reifen, so ab 30-40km/h neigt er dazu den Vorderreifen überholen zu wollen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (5. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Hmm... ich glaube das sind perfekte Bedingungen um meine neuen Reifen zu testen:
> 
> Hinten hab ich den schon am Montag getestet, ist ein verdammt schneller Reifen, so ab 30-40km/h neigt er dazu den Vorderreifen überholen zu wollen



Na mit denen wirds vermutlich besser gehen ohne dass man gleich die Kassette vorn montieren muss.
Eigentlich sinds aber meine neuen Sommerreifen...


----------



## Tobsn (6. Februar 2010)

Das Gewicht ist für die Pellen ja mehr als in Ordnung


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2010)

Aber bei SinglePly geht auch der Ruf des enormen Pannenschutzes verloren...


----------



## Levty (6. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber bei SinglePly geht auch der Ruf des enormen Pannenschutzes verloren...


Jap. Kann ich bestätigen. Sogar Dornen kommen durch.


----------



## Bumble (6. Februar 2010)

Oder man schlitzt sich an nem spitzen Steinchen die Karkasse so weit auf, dass der Schlach seitlich rauskommt.  

Seitdem hab ich mich von den 1ply Reifen verabschiedet.


----------



## mtb_nico (6. Februar 2010)

Hat jemand mit diesen Pedalen hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Lev? 

*Crank Brothers Mallet 2*






 -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16754_Mallet-2-Klick--Plattformpedal.html
 
Ich fahre ja schon lange SPD-Klickis. Allerdings nervt mich an denen das bei dem aktuellen Wetter die Pedale sehr schnell zugesifft sind und das Einklicken nicht mehr so einfach möglich ist. Auch beim DH fahren im Bikepark ist das sehr ärgerlich. Nun sehen die Crankbrothers ja etwas "offener" aus und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass der Schmutz sich dort nicht so fest setzt.
Also, ich bin gespannt was ihr zu berichten habt. Auch die Haltbarkeit interessiert mich brennend! Die scheint ja bei CB nicht der Brüller zu sein.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Februar 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das Gewicht ist für die Pellen ja mehr als in Ordnung


Das ist aber auch fast das Einzige, was an den Teilen gut ist... die Muddy Mary FR in 2.35 oder die Big Betty sind von der Breite her ähnlich, der Grip ist in jeder Lebenslage besser (vor allem im Nassen kannst du statt Minions auch Slicks fahren) ohne spürbar schlechteren Rollwiderstand und der Pannenschutz ist definitiv nicht vergleichbar. Die Maxxis 1-ply Karkasse ist dünn wie Zeitungspapier, einen halbwegs vernüntigen Luftdruck unter 2 bar kann man damit kaum fahren.
Ich habe die derzeit auch auf dem Hardtail drauf, aber nur, weil sie halt noch da waren und mir die Larsen im Schnee dann doch etwas zu gefährlich waren.


@ Berghaemmerer: ich will dir die Teile nicht madig machen, ist nur das, was ich er_fahren_ habe... 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hat jemand mit diesen Pedalen hier schon Erfahrungen gesammelt? Lev?
> 
> *Crank Brothers Mallet 2*


Ich bin zwar nicht der Lev  aber ich hab die Mallet 1 eigentlich schon seit es sie gibt. Mir waren 2 Pins mehr wichtiger als 3g weniger und wenn man die Abschlussplatten (sind ausschließlich für die Optik) einfach weglässt, wiegen die auch nur 476g, daher keine Mallet 2. Ich war immer sehr zufrieden damit. Die Lager sind bei mir auch ohne Service etc. noch einwandfrei. Der Stand auf dem Pedal ist um Welten besser als auf JEDEM beliebigen SPD-Pedal - eingeklickt, und ausgeklickt erstrecht. Wenn du die Teile ein Mal gefahren bist, wirst du mir beipflichten, dass SPD außer an einem Straßenrad (da hab ich auch noch welche dran) eigentlich keine Daseinsberechtigung mehr hat, weil das System einfach völlig überholt ist - die meisten Gründe hast du ja selbst schon genannt. Ich hatte auch im Matsch außer in ganz extremen Fällen noch nie Probleme mit dem Einklicken und selbst dann löst sich das eigentlich auch recht schnell, was du bei SPD meist völlig knicken kannst. Man klickt auch wesentlich leichter ein und aus, die Gefahr ungewollt auszuklicken ist aber trotzdem systembedingt deutlich geringer. Der Stand auf den Mallets ist mit entsprechenden Schuhen (flache Sohlen!) für MTB Zwecke über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Ich bin z. B. viele technische Abschitte in Lac Blanc, wo mir eingeklickt fahren einfach zu heikel war, ausgeklickt gefahren, was mit den Teilen echt Prima geht, ohne jegliche Abrutschgefahr. Sogar kleinere Sprünge habe ich so problemlos mitnehmen können.

Da ich derzeit Plattformpedale montiert habe und versuche, damit in allen Lebenslagen (zu Lande wie in der Luft ) zurechtzukommen, könnte ich dir evtl. meine Mallets mal ausleihen, wenn du willst...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Oder man schlitzt sich an nem spitzen Steinchen die Karkasse so weit auf, dass der Schlach seitlich rauskommt.
> 
> Seitdem hab ich mich von den 1ply Reifen verabschiedet.




Ich fahr die ganze Zeit schon mit 1Ply-Pellen im 8-900g Segment rum, hatte bis dato nur zweimal einen Durchschlag hinten gehabt, einmal wo ich mit Schwung einen Hang runter in einen freistehenden Bordstein und das zweite Mal ein ein hochstehendes Flacheisen gerumpelt bin.
Für unsere Touren reicht für mich noch die einlagige Sorte, fürs Grobe im Bikepark werd ich mir nochn Laufradsatz ala Deetracks mit 2Ply zulegen.
Ich werd sie mal montieren und ne kleine Proberunde drehen...


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2010)

Ob der Reifen durchschlägt, hängt ganz entscheident vom Luftdruck ab, den du fährst.

Ein Schutz gegen Schäden an der Karkasse ist das aber auch nicht.

Ich fang jetzt aber nicht wieder mit dem Thema "Low-Pressure-Riding" an, keine Sorge.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ob der Reifen durchschlägt, hängt ganz entscheident vom Luftdruck ab, den du fährst.
> 
> Ein Schutz gegen Schäden an der Karkasse ist das aber auch nicht.
> 
> Ich fang jetzt aber nicht wieder mit dem Thema "Low-Pressure-Riding" an, keine Sorge.



keine Frage, der Luftdruck muss so gewählt werden dass nix durchschlägt aber auch noch genug Grip übrigbleibt, ist beim Mopdfahren übrigens auch ein Thema.
Wenns sehr steinig wird (Gardaseee, La Palma etc) und die Flanken in Gefahr sind werd ich 2ply aufziehen bzw den passenden Radsatz montieren.
Über Druck diskutieren werd ich auch nicht..
Hab übrigens heute Mittag eine kleine Proberunde gedreht und die momentane Konfiguration (2.5er Highroller 1ply vorn 1.5bar und Advantage 2.4 1.7bar tubeless auf ztrflow) gegen die 2.5er Minions auf 911er 'ndurofelgen mit Schlauch und gleichem Druck getestet. Vorher aber noch die Karkasse mit dem was noch so rumliegt verglichen. Die Substanz der Minion-Flanke ist etwa vergleichbar mit dem Ardent und etwas dicker wie beim Vredestein Bull-lock während die der 950g-Rubber-Queen spürbar dicker ist, die Seitenwandstärke geht etwa proportional mit den Gewichten einher.
Der Test fand in einem nahe gelegenen Waldstück statt, der Boden hatte etwa die Konsistenz der meist befahrenen Haardt-Trails: dünn belaubt mit festem Untergrund, hier aber ohne Steine.
Fazit:
Vorn geht der Minion besser als der Highroller, der bekanntermaßen auf feuchtem Laub etwas schwächelt, hinten hat der Advantage spürbar mehr Seitenführung als der Minion der sich im (bremslosen) Drift aber kontrollierbarer verhält, wohl auch weil der Vorderreifen besser hält. In 10cm tiefen Pappschneeresten fahren sich beide Sätze besch...  der Highroller ev eine Spur angenehmer.
Da der Einsatz fürn Sommer bei überwiegend trockenen Tour-Bedingungen geplant ist, passt der Reifensatz absolut.
Für anderes Geläuf hab ich bis dahin ja noch zwei weitere passend bestückbare Radsätze, bislang reicht der Reifenstapel ja noch nicht bis zur Kellerdecke


----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2010)

Hatte ganz vergessen, dass du ja auch Tubeless unterwegs bist.

Da sind schon ganz andere Drücke möglich als mit Schlauch. 

High Roller bin ich auch mal gefahren und fand den bei feuchten Bedingungen besser als den Minion. 

Reifendiskussionen sind irgendwie sinnlos glaub ich.


----------



## eL (7. Februar 2010)

ist die ztr ne echte tubless felge oder muss man da mit irgendwelchem dichtungsgedöns arbeiten ?


----------



## mcgable (7. Februar 2010)

Hi!



mtb_nico schrieb:


> [...]
> *Crank Brothers Mallet 2*
> 
> -> http://www.bike-components.de/products/info/p16754_Mallet-2-Klick--Plattformpedal.html
> ...



Also ich fahre seit knapp nem Jahr die Mallet 1 und bins zufrieden,
auch was die Selbstreinigung betrifft.
Hier sind die Mallet 2 '09 übrigens gerade im Angebot: http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=24996

SG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ist die ztr ne echte tubless felge oder muss man da mit irgendwelchem dichtungsgedöns arbeiten ?


Die Felge ist echt, 





mit normalen Reifen brauchts aber trotzdem Dichtungsmilch, ca 50-80ml pro Reifen und vorher die Dichtungsflächen gut saubermachen.
Der Hauptvorteil ist dass die Tubelessfelge den Reifen besser auch bei niedrigeren Drücken im Bett hält, wobei aber letztens ein 1m-Drop ins Flache bei 1.5bar zum kompletten Luftverlust ohne irgenwelche Beschädigung hinten geführt hat.
Mit Ust-Reifen hab ich noch keine Erfahrung, soll ja ohne Milch gehen, aber dafür geht aber auch der Gewichtsvorteil durch die gesparten Schläuche flöten.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hatte ganz vergessen, dass du ja auch Tubeless unterwegs bist.
> 
> Da sind schon ganz andere Drücke möglich als mit Schlauch.
> 
> ...



Wenn du mit feuchten Bedingungen etwas matschig meinst kommt das hin.
Was die Reifen betrifft hat wohl jeder mehr oder weniger seine Vorlieben was das Fahrverhalten betrifft und ev sogar einen festen und unerschütterlichen Glauben wenns um den Hersteller geht, Hauptsache man ist damit zufrieden


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Februar 2010)

Also ich war ja auch ein paar Jahre lang auf Maxxis, das war schon hart davon weg zu kommen.
Jetzt hab ich mal ein paar andere Sachen ausprobiert (zunächst Betty), und muss sagen, dass man da auch auf seine Kosten kommt, sogar für weniger Geld (Tioga)...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich war ja auch ein paar Jahre lang auf Maxxis, das war schon hart davon weg zu kommen.
> Jetzt hab ich mal ein paar andere Sachen ausprobiert (zunächst Betty), und muss sagen, dass man da auch auf seine Kosten kommt, sogar für weniger Geld (Tioga)...



Na ich wäre jetzt nicht fixiert drauf von einem Hersteller weg zu kommen, finde übrigens Schwalbe auch ganz brauchbar z.B. Fat Albert zum Touren.
Vor dem Preis ist für mich die Kontrollierbarkeit im Grenzbereich und das Gefühl das den Reifen berechenbar macht wichtiger.
Aber ab einer gewissen Routine kommt man auch mit weniger speziellen Material überall klar, Dirk Spaniol (Supermoto-Dm Starter) hat zu mir mal gesagt: "Reifen sind schwarz und rund"


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2010)

Weg von doofen Reifendiskussionen  (soll doch jeder fahren was ihm taugt), hin zu "scharfen" Neuanschaffungen:

Hiermit oute ich mich als Fahrrad-Kalker-Kunde. 





Geiles Messer, geht durch mein Hackepetersteak wie durch Butter.


----------



## Zelle (8. Februar 2010)

Hackepeter ist ja auch schon gehackepetert. Wie sieht's aus mit Baumstämmen?


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Hackepeter ist ja auch schon gehackepetert. Wie sieht's aus mit Baumstämmen?



Dafür hab ich doch die hier:


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

Um Fleisch am Stück zu schneiden habe ich das hier:






Und zum schnippeln von den Zwiebeln die dann oben aufs Rumpsteak drauf kommen habe ich dann noch das hier:


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2010)

Du machst dir selbst ein Rumpsteak mit lecker Zwiebeln oben drauf ? 

Oder waren das nur deine feuchten Träume grade ?


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2010)

Zu den Mallets:

Mit den Pedalen machst du nichts falsch. Bequem und einfach gestrickt, leider ein wenig teuer.
Mein Problem ist, dass nach 1 Monat rumstehen nach einer Schlammschlacht sich ein Pedal festgefressen hat und extrem schwergängig ist. (Stand auch draußen das Bike)
Aber das bekomme ich wieder hin...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du machst dir selbst ein Rumpsteak mit lecker Zwiebeln oben drauf ?


Ähmm... jaaaa...
Frag mal den old school, der kennt sich ziemlich gut aus was ich am Wochenende als so koche!  



Levty schrieb:


> Zu den Mallets:
> 
> Mit den Pedalen machst du nichts falsch. Bequem und einfach gestrickt, leider ein wenig teuer.
> Mein Problem ist, dass nach 1 Monat rumstehen nach einer Schlammschlacht sich ein Pedal festgefressen hat und extrem schwergängig ist. (Stand auch draußen das Bike)
> Aber das bekomme ich wieder hin...


Hey, danke für die Info! Habe auch schon aus dem was ich im Netz gelesen habe rausinterpretiert, dass die Lagerung wohl die Schwachstelle der CB Pedale ist. Anscheind lässt diese sich aber vollständig tauschen. Entsprechende Sets gibts in Onlineshops. Hier stellt sich auch die Frage ob das Pedal nicht vielleicht industriegelagert ist und mit den entsprechenden FAG Lagern ein für alle mal Ruhe ist. Der Qualitätsunterschied gerade bei Kugellagern zwischen "made in China" und Deutschland ist erschreckend hoch! Der Preisunterschied liegt zwar bei Faktor 10, allerdings ist dies durchaus berechtigt!


----------



## pfalz (8. Februar 2010)

> Du machst dir selbst ein Rumpsteak mit lecker Zwiebeln oben drauf ?



Bei mir machts die Frau....


----------



## Bumble (8. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ähmm... jaaaa...
> Frag mal den old school, der kennt sich ziemlich gut aus was ich am Wochenende als so koche!



Deine neue Wochenendbeziehung ? 

Ich bin etwas neidisch.  (Auf die Rumpsteaks mit Zwiebeln)



pfalz schrieb:


> Bei mir machts die Frau....



Angeber


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Deine neue Wochenendbeziehung ?


Nein... neuer Therapeut!


----------



## eL (8. Februar 2010)

erinnert mich irgendwie an "was ist mit bob"

herr inschenör die keramikdinger sind nicht ihr ernst oder?

wie kann man nur so unflexibel sein


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

Mensch Nico, wie man Weinschorle und Schnaps trinkt, als "Selbstheilung" hätte ich dir auch beibringen können.
Und nebenbei hätte ich dir auch noch gezeigt, wie man mit einem "Fleischmesser" Zwiebeln schneidet.


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2010)

Ich brauche fÃ¼r die kommende Saison neue Bikeunterhosen mit Einlagen.
Kann mir evtl. jemand was gÃ¼nstiges und gutes Empfehlen?
Ich hab da was von Sugoi fÃ¼r 35â¬ gefunden. S.100.

Alternativen/Empfehlungen sind willkommen. Preislich sollte eine Short nicht die 35â¬ Marke Ã¼bersteigen 

GrÃ¼Ãe, Lev.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

Ich kann da nur Decathlon empfehlen - ist vielleicht etwas schneller durch gesessen, dafür kosten sie aber auch nur die Hälfte.
Socken, Unterhemden, und vor allem Bikeshorts mit Polster kauf ich fast nur dort.


----------



## mtb_nico (8. Februar 2010)

@Zimbo: Das vertrage ich doch beides nicht... Da brauch ich am nächsten Tag ja wirklich einen Arzt weils mir so kacke geht... 

Herr eL... doch sind sie... und sie funzen einwandfrei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2010)

Lev, das geht günstiger...


----------



## eL (8. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @Zimbo: Das vertrage ich doch beides nicht... Da brauch ich am nächsten Tag ja wirklich einen Arzt weils mir so kacke geht...
> 
> Herr eL... doch sind sie... und sie funzen einwandfrei!



ok scharf sind die ja wie nachbars lumpi ABER

was macht ein gehärtetes stück stahl was man vergessen hat an zu lassen?

es :kotz:

wo sind eijentlich die hausfrauen wenn man sie mal zur erklärung dringlicher sachlagen braucht


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Februar 2010)

@Nico:
Ich hab kein Wort verstanden - du hast mir die Dinger doch verkauft weil sie zu groß waren (?) 

@Fluxkompensator:
Darum musst du nie auf's Örtchen wenn wir biken sind...


----------



## Flugrost (8. Februar 2010)

Si, Kollege...


----------



## Levty (8. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> *Si*


Système international dunités?


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Februar 2010)

@Zimbo: Ich rede doch von den Schnäppsen und nicht von den Radhosen! Die hab ich wirklich verkauft weil sie zu groß waren.

@eL: Schon klar das die bruchgefährdet sind. Wie Glas sollen die aber nicht zerspringen wenn das Messer runterfällt. Außerdem, mir ist noch nie nen großes Küchenmesser aus der Hand gefallen. Wenn einem das wöchentlich passiert sollte man sich eh überlegen ob ein Messer das richtige Werkzeug für einen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2010)

Wenn du dich nicht auf den letzten Post beziehst, musst du das auch erwähnen/zitieren...
Weil du nicht mit uns trinken wolltest, hattest du ja auch das Einzelzimmer.


----------



## face-to-ground (9. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> @eL: Schon klar das die bruchgefährdet sind. Wie Glas sollen die aber nicht zerspringen wenn das Messer runterfällt.



tun sie auch nicht. da ist höchstens die spitze gefährdet. nein, ich hab es nicht selbst ausprobiert und schon gar net mit dem eigenen messer... aber wenn es fällt, kann man ja fix den fuß vorstrecken, wenn man angst ums messer hat


----------



## Don Stefano (9. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Alternativen/Empfehlungen sind willkommen. Preislich sollte eine Short nicht die 35â¬ Marke Ã¼bersteigen


Ich hab die von Endura und kann sie sehr empfehlen. Das Material ist Ã¤hnlich wie meine Odlo light Unterhemden, nicht zu warm im Sommer und immer schÃ¶n trocken im Schritt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bei den Triggern iss die Schelle und der große Schalthebel rot. Durch die Matchmaker fällt die Schelle eh weg. Mit silbernem Hebel gefällt mir's dann besser.



Ich würde die Schalthebel mit dir tauschen wollen


----------



## Houschter (9. Februar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Schalthebel mit dir tauschen wollen



Sorry, ist schon zu spät! Die laaangweiligen "Standard-x0er" liegen schon im Teilebunker!

Brauch (will haben) noch ne rote Hope-Sattelklemme, gibts sowas in Roschbach?

Edit: du willst mir nicht zufällig deine Laufräder günstig verkaufen???


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Sorry, ist schon zu spät! Die laaangweiligen "Standard-x0er" liegen schon im Teilebunker!
> 
> Brauch (will haben) noch ne rote Hope-Sattelklemme, gibts sowas in Roschbach?
> 
> Edit: du willst mir nicht zufällig deine Laufräder günstig vorkaufen???



Jepp gibt es. 
Kann Slichti gleich mit meinem Vorbau mitbestellen. 
Ich hoffe dieser ist inzwischen vorrätig 

Gruß

Mario


----------



## Houschter (9. Februar 2010)

Wann sind denn da die Besuchszeiten? Oder besser anrufen...


----------



## Flugrost (9. Februar 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Ich hab die von Endura und kann sie sehr empfehlen. Das Material ist ähnlich wie meine Odlo light _Unterhemden_, nicht zu warm im Sommer und immer schön trocken im Schritt.



Stefano, wo bitteschön befindet sich Dein Schritt?

__nur so


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Oder besser anrufen...



Besser ist das


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2010)

houschter hast dein stevens baugerüst schon los?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> houschter hast dein stevens baugerüst schon los?


Jep, Hermes schippert es grade durchs Land!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

Gibts jetzt wenigstens mal was kompakteres?


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2010)

und jetz sone franzosenschüssel?

ach halt du bist ja inschnör da gibts was richtig konstruktives


----------



## Houschter (10. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibts jetzt wenigstens mal was kompakteres?



Wie definierst du denn Kompakt? 

Ich bin knapp 2m groß, ein M-Rahmen sieht da aus wie n Kinderrad ohne Stützräder... 

@eL: Konstruktiv  Bike iss bestellt, mitte März iss Urausführung 

Hier schon mal ein weiteres Teil:







SLR Gel Flow, hab dem Flite mal den Rücken gekehrt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> und jetz sone franzosenschüssel?
> 
> ach halt du bist ja inschnör da gibts was richtig konstruktives


Beides Vermutungen, die ich auch nachvollziehen könnte  Oder wird der Frank womöglich noch Bundesland-bezogener Lokalpatriot? 




Houschter schrieb:


> Wie definierst du denn Kompakt?
> 
> Ich bin knapp 2m groß, ein M-Rahmen sieht da aus wie n Kinderrad ohne Stützräder...


Ha, was nicht ganz so hohes wie dein letztes. Kann ja trotz einer gewissen Größe trotzdem verspielter und agiler sein, ohne dass due ne 60er Sattelstütze brauchst oder ständig mit den Knieen die Trigger betätigst


----------



## eL (10. Februar 2010)

ich mein die kiste welche aus geometrisch bestimmten simplen formen bestehen
ohne schnörkel halt dafür mit kilometer Schweißnähten.

nur ne vermutung


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2010)

Dann verstehen wir uns


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ich mein die kiste welche aus geometrisch bestimmten simplen formen bestehen
> ohne schnörkel halt dafür mit kilometer Schweißnähten.
> 
> nur ne vermutung



Sicher net - aber eine echt coole Karre wirds...


----------



## Radde (10. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Oder man schlitzt sich an nem spitzen Steinchen die Karkasse so weit auf, dass der Schlach seitlich rauskommt.
> 
> Seitdem hab ich mich von den 1ply Reifen verabschiedet.



Fährt aber noch ganz gut:





Die Rutscherei fordert Tribut... ma schaun wann ich wechseln muss...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (10. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Sicher net - aber eine echt coole Karre wirds...



Treffer! 

Je mehr Teile hier eintreffen desto schlimmer wird die Warterei! Na am WE werd ich zumindest mal die neulich verschobene Testrunde nachholen...

Was sind eigentlich Patrioten- und Schweißorgienbaiks??? Ich unwissender...


----------



## eL (11. Februar 2010)

Frag den Niko
vielleicht Lait er dir ein ohr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Fährt aber noch ganz gut



Das ist doch die Hauptsache 



Radde schrieb:


> Die Rutscherei fordert Tribut... ma schaun wann ich wechseln muss...


Schlauch raus und stopf Gras oder Moos rein, dann gehts nochn Weilchen


----------



## Houschter (11. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Frag den Niko
> vielleicht Lait er dir ein ohr


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2010)

Das Schräubchen hat endlich sein Zuhause gefunden.


----------



## Houschter (12. Februar 2010)

Geile Optik! 

Weist du zufällig ob das Schräubchen auch bei der aktuellen XT-Kurbel passt?

Edit sagt: passt nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2010)

guggsch mol bei Tiso. da gibts auch Kurbelschrauben, sogar in Bund und in Farpe


----------



## Bumble (12. Februar 2010)

Passt nur an die XTR.

Für die XT gibts aber das Schräublein hier als Ersatz für das Serien-Plastik-Gelumps.


----------



## Houschter (12. Februar 2010)

Wozu gibt's den Bikemarkt... Iss gekauft!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Februar 2010)

Das hat sich eben in meinen Keller verirrt:





wenn ich ausm Fenster schau, werd ich jetzt wohl wieder "schneeräumen" müssen


----------



## Optimizer (12. Februar 2010)

Der neue Schneehöhenmesser ist heute eingetroffen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Februar 2010)

Alter und neuer Sargnagel:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Februar 2010)

Hab mich reifenmässig versucht zu bessern, heute kam Post aus Berlin während wir an der Kalmit die Scheewehen surften:





Teil eins meiner Bikeparkgarnitur 2010, jetzt will ich kein Gemecker mehr hören


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2010)

Heute kam der Rest der Bikeparkräder u Gummies:

Hinterrad





Vorderrad





und schwupps sind wir von ehemals 15.5 bei ü 17Kg


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der neue Schneehöhenmesser ist heute eingetroffen...


Diese Sargnagel wurde gestern abend wieder ordnungsgemäß mit Bohrer und Puksäge entfernt...

Jetzt darf die "alte" Maxle Rear wieder ran...


----------



## Don Stefano (17. Februar 2010)

How comes it?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (17. Februar 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ...aber eine echt coole Karre wirds...



Heut bei der Rückgabe des Testbaik's bekomm ich so beiläufig mitgeteilt, dass mein neues Radl nicht wie angekündigt in KW12 geliefert wird. 

Es ist schon da und wird gerade aufgebaut!!!

Freu mich wie än klääne Bub an Weihnachte!

@Opti: Sechskant überdreht oder Gewinde vermurkst?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Opti: Sechskant überdreht oder Gewinde vermurkst?


Zuerst Gewinde fettgefressen, danach Sechskant überdreht...


----------



## Levty (17. Februar 2010)

Ein großer "Gute-Laune-Drink" =)


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Das Schräubchen hat endlich sein Zuhause gefunden.


XTR in schwarz, GEIL!! 




Bumble schrieb:


> Für die XT gibts aber das Schräublein hier als Ersatz für das Serien-Plastik-Gelumps.


Was spricht gegen das Plastik?




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Alter und neuer Sargnagel:


Quanta costa? Wo geordert?




Optimizer schrieb:


> Zuerst Gewinde fettgefressen, danach Sechskant überdreht...


Wie hasrt denn das geschafft?  Ist das auch eine Nicolai?


----------



## Radde (17. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Ein großer "Gute-Laune-Drink" =)



Rein in die Trinkblase damit! Danach ist sie sogar gleich desinfiziert und langweilige gerade Trails werden richtig kurvenreich! 

@ Optimizer: Einfach nur bitter...


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Rein in die Trinkblase damit! Danach ist sie sogar gleich desinfiziert und langweilige gerade Trails werden richtig kurvenreich!



Gibt'n flüssigen Fahrstil bergab!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zuerst Gewinde fettgefressen, danach Sechskant überdreht...



hol dir die Nicolai-Achse, diese kannst du falls notwendig mit einem Maulschlüssel öffnen 

Gruß

Fibbs - endlich wieder online


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Februar 2010)

@Houschder:
Konggräduläischen!


----------



## Bumble (17. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was spricht gegen das Plastik?



Von der Funktion her wenig, tut mir aber in den Augen weh das Plastikgelumps.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie hasrt denn das geschafft?  Ist das auch eine Nicolai?



nein, ist... war ne Zonenschein!



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hol dir die Nicolai-Achse, diese kannst du falls notwendig mit einem Maulschlüssel öffnen



Ich glaub, ich bleib jetzt erstmal bei der Originalen.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2010)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Quanta costa? Wo geordert?


38.95â¬ BC  Link zum Shop 

Das war heute ebenfalls in der Kiste:





Minion F 26x2.7 St42a


----------



## Radde (17. Februar 2010)

Woha, 2,7" ist schon heftig, aber der kann sich ja über Lifttransport freuen.


----------



## Flugrost (17. Februar 2010)

Sehr geil für vorne!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Woha, 2,7" ist schon heftig, aber der kann sich ja über Lifttransport freuen.


 über die Stollen 63mm breit, etwa selbiges Format wie 2.5er Schwalbe. Und falls kein Lift in der Nähe ist werd ich wohl ein paar Sherpas engagieren müssen


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Von der Funktion her wenig, tut mir aber in den Augen weh das Plastikgelumps.


Nicht wenig, nichts!  Und an der Stelle stört mich das bei schwarz auf schwarz nicht. Aber Detailtuning ist was Schönes, ich weis 




Optimizer schrieb:


> nein, ist... war ne Zonenschein!


Kein Wunder 




Radde schrieb:


> Woha, 2,7" ist schon heftig, aber der kann sich ja über Lifttransport freuen.


Die 2.5er Schwalbe sind dicker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2010)

Nur würde ich noch warten, den Reifen zu fahren.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Nur würde ich noch warten, den Reifen zu fahren.


 Schweiss, langsam wirds ja wärmer, momentan sinds schon 5,8°C 
Sobald der Schnee weg ist wird mal getestet


----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Schweiss, langsam wirds ja wärmer, momentan sinds schon 5,8°C
> Sobald der Schnee weg ist wird mal getestet



Wenn dein Wetterguru kein Lüger ist dann solls am So ja schon wieder schneien! 

Hört das denn nie auf...


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2010)

Wo ist das ganze CO2 wenn man es braucht? Übrigens... man hört garnix mehr von der Klimaerwärmung... ach und welche Spenden haben eigentlich die Grünen von der Solar- und Windkraftindustrie vor den Wahlen bekommen? Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn dein Wetterguru kein Lüger ist dann solls am So ja schon wieder schneien!
> 
> Hört das denn nie auf...


 Aber nur ganz oben und nur leicht, ich denke mal dass die Pampe bis Ende nächster Woche überwiegend verschwunden ist


----------



## eL (18. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> welche Spenden haben eigentlich die Grünen von der Solar- und Windkraftindustrie vor den Wahlen bekommen? Fragen über Fragen...


na jetz lenk mal nich ab hier


----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn dein Wetterguru kein Lüger ist dann solls am So ja schon wieder schneien!
> 
> Hört das denn nie auf...


Sollte auch immer so weiter gehen.
Schnee=Geld=Urlaub im Sommer

Alles einfach Mathematisch "veranschaulichbar".


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Februar 2010)

eL schrieb:


> na jetz lenk mal nich ab hier


Ach,.. es ist einfach herrlich wie wir uns den Ball hin- und herspielen...


----------



## Houschter (18. Februar 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Sollte auch immer so weiter gehen.
> Schnee=Geld=Urlaub im Sommer
> 
> Alles einfach Mathematisch "veranschaulichbar".



Räumdienst?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Heut bei der Rückgabe des Testbaik's bekomm ich so beiläufig mitgeteilt, dass mein neues Radl nicht wie angekündigt in KW12 geliefert wird.
> 
> Es ist schon da und wird gerade aufgebaut!!!


Na, isses noch nit färdich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (19. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na, isses noch nit färdich?



Geh's nachher abholen.


----------



## Dddakk (19. Februar 2010)

..daheim aber schön trocken tupfen!  

Zeig mal Bildchen, wenn da.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Zeig mal Bildchen, wenn da.


Wehe wenn nicht!!


----------



## Levty (19. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Räumdienst?


...mit Seil!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Februar 2010)

Abschleppheimer


----------



## Flugrost (19. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Geh's nachher abholen.


Und, mittlerweile medikamentiert?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Geh's nachher abholen.


Wie lange hat dein Händler eigentlich offen?


----------



## Levty (20. Februar 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Abschleppheimer


Daneben...
Noch zwei Versuche


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wehe wenn nicht!!



Alla gut! 





Bessere Bilder folgen in der freien Wildbahn....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (20. Februar 2010)

Gratulation 

ist immer ein wichtiges und schönes Ereignis.

OZM


----------



## lomo (20. Februar 2010)

Mal kurz die Jungs in der Versuchswerkstatt beauftragt, raus kam eine Low-Budget-Lösung für Steuersätze einzupressen 








Desweiteren günstig im Eingangradforum geschossen, weil: Vorbau kann man nie genug haben


----------



## Romarius (20. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wo ist das ganze CO2 wenn man es braucht? Übrigens... man hört garnix mehr von der Klimaerwärmung...



lern du erstmal wetter und klima zu unterscheiden, sonst wird das nix mit deinem powderski


----------



## OZM (20. Februar 2010)

erledigt


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2010)

@ Schorle-Frank: Das trifft genau das, was ich vor ein paar Tagen mit kompakter meinte  Einfach eine Geometrie, die sich bergab etwas fluffiger bewegen lässt und bergauf nicht nennenswert mehr Körner kostet - ich denke, der Unterschied wird dir auf den ersten Abfahrten Freudentränen ins Gesicht treiben  Ich finds für dieses potente Rad allerdings schade, dass vorne keine 36er oder Lyrik drin steckt, hätte besser ins Konzept gepasst, finde ich...


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

Aktuell übrigens 13,4 kg! Für ein XL-Fully mit 150mm kein schlechter Wert würd ich meinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Februar 2010)

Congratulations!!! Machst mich neidisch...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Aktuell übrigens 13,4 kg! Für ein XL-Fully mit 150mm kein schlechter Wert würd ich meinen.


In Der Tat!  Mein Bock in M ist gut 2kg schwerer


----------



## Dddakk (20. Februar 2010)

@houschter

13,4.     ... so viel wiegt allein mein Rahmen!  
Awwer wunnerschee iss das Trek!


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2010)

Scheenes Bike!!!  .... und auch 2kg leichter wie mein´s 
Falls ich noch einmal fit werden sollte, bzw. überhaupt noch einmal auf´s Bike komme, werde ich mal ne Tour mitfahren, damit ich das Trek in LIVE bewundern kann!!
Da fällt mir gerade ein, die Kyle Strait-Teile hab ich auch noch nicht getestet 

Gruß

Fibbs - glaub ich bestell mir jetzt nen Vorbau


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fibbs - glaub ich bestell mir jetzt nen Vorbau



War ne "Just in Time"-Bestellung! 

Umzugsstress oder körperliche Gebrechen?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (20. Februar 2010)

> Houschter schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Alla gut!
> ...





Ein (D)Treckchen 
Lass mich mal raten wo der Händler ist, Rülzheim 

Na dann, willkommen im Club der 150mm Fraktion, schönes Bike 

Carbon oder Hydroforming 
Tipp: XTR-Kurbel, dann isses Perfekt


----------



## Houschter (20. Februar 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ein (D)Treckchen
> Lass mich mal raten wo der Händler ist, Rülzheim



 



stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Carbon oder Hydroforming :confused



Alu!


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> War ne "Just in Time"-Bestellung!
> 
> Umzugsstress oder körperliche Gebrechen?



Frustbestellung 

... hat leider nicht geklappt.
Warum kann man bei Wiggle keinen Versand nach "Germany" auswählen?????

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Houschter (21. Februar 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Warum kann man bei Wiggle keinen Versand nach "Germany" auswählen?????
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Fibbs



Unter den Versandbedingungen geht's! Warum's bei der Teilebestellung nicht geht?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Alla gut!
> 
> Bessere Bilder folgen in der freien Wildbahn....



schönes Radel, erinnert mich von der Optik ein wenig an mein Stumpy:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/294855


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LDVelo (21. Februar 2010)

@Houschter: Echt ein geiles Teil Wenn ich mit einem Wort beschreiben müsste wie die Optik auf mich wirkt dann würde ich sagen:Martialisch

Werde es ja bestimmt bald mal in Aktion sehen, wenn auch nur von weit hinten


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2010)

Habsch ma heut bestellt


----------



## Radde (22. Februar 2010)

Gude Wahl!


----------



## guru39 (22. Februar 2010)

denkisch a


----------



## Radde (22. Februar 2010)

Abbildung is aber wirklich nur "ähnlich".

Ist noch die alte, das Guggloch ist verschwunden und sie ist minimal dicker geworden!





So schaugt meine aus.


----------



## OZM (22. Februar 2010)

warum die gopro und nicht die contour?


----------



## plastikengel (22. Februar 2010)

was ist das? und was kann das?


----------



## OZM (22. Februar 2010)

hd 1080

125 g

WW ist etwas kleiner als bei der gopro
(max 135 °)

Wenn man das max WW von der Gopro unbegingt will, führt kein Weg an ihr vorbei
wenn etwas weniger gewünscht ist (mir z.B. gefallen die 170° Aufnahmen i.d.R. nicht bzw. nur beim ersten mal ganz kurz), dann könnte die Contour ne Alternative sein.

Ich bin da hin u hergerisssen.



sieht imho besser aus

http://vholdr.com/contourhd/helmetcam


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. Februar 2010)

Imho zählt bei Sportaufnahmen auch die Lichtempfindlichkeit, sprich Rauschfreiheit  vor allem wenns mit kurzer Verschlusszeit bei 60FPS und bedecktem Himmel unterm Blätterdach noch scharf werden soll. Dabei ist die Pixelgröße auf dem CCD-Sensor und dessen Typ und Lichtempfindlichkeit mit eine maßgebliche Größe, leider hab ich da von der Contour nix drüber gefunden.
Tendenziell  scheint mir aber die Hero das größere Objektiv und dadurch auch den größeren CCD-Chip zu haben. Die Clips vom Marcus überzeugen mich auch, ich wü(e)rde daher eher zur Gopro greifen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (22. Februar 2010)

jepp, Lichtempfindlichkeit ist ein sehr wichtiger Punkt

Technische Daten habe ich da zur contour auch noch nicht gefunden (die Specs von der contour sind eine Frechheit)

Das riesen Bulleye das Du bei der Gopro siehst läßt jedoch keine Rückschlüsse auf den Sensor zu. 

Eine Meinung die ich zur Lichtempfindlichkeit einmal gehört und einmal gelesen* (ab Seite 81) habe, war: BEIDE Cams sind Schönwettercameras - brauchen also recht viel Licht. Die Lichtempfindlichkeit unterscheidet sich nicht nennenswert. 

Die Probeaufnahmen, die ich dazu gefunden habe, widersprechen dem zumindest nicht.

Was ich über die contour noch rausbekommen habe:
sie hat wohl eine grössere Serienstreuung. Ich habe schon etliche Aufnahmen gesehen, bei denen ein nicht akzeptabler Bereich am Rand unscharf war. In US wird das direkt über den Hersteller sehr schnell und kulant bearbeitet, wie fluffig das in D-Land läuft weis ich nicht.

Die Befestigung finde ich bei der contour miserabel. Das scheint bei der gopro besser gelöst zu sein.

* da hat leider nicht jeder contour Kritiker mit sonderlich viel Sachverstand geglänzt


----------



## Levty (22. Februar 2010)

Hab da auch ein neues Spielzeug.
Eigentlich muss ich dem Olli die Schuld geben. Danke 





Und mit der FM2 habe ich bis jetzt auch viel Spaß gehabt. Paar Filme werden gerade entwickelt.


----------



## Romarius (22. Februar 2010)

Bildqualitätsmässig müsst ihr beim Vergleich der Helmcams am besten mit den Herstellervideos vergleichen - die sind optimal bearbeitet. mehr rausholen geht nicht. Was so auf YT,vimeo etc rumschwirrt, ist eben mehr oder weniger verhunzt (durch den Nutzer, das Bearbeitungsprogramm oder den Hoster).

Countour HD1080 und GoPro hD liegen imho sehr dicht beinander. Was in der Praxis auffällt: die Contour ist easy zu bedienen - braucht aber bei verschiedenen Bedingungen eine Voreinstellung am PC. 
Die GoPro ist etwas dämlicher einzustellen (man drückt auf on/off, kommt aber nicht zum video, sondern muss erst noch 3mal drücken bis man im Videomodus ist), man braucht aber keine Voreinstellung am PC. Und man kann zw verschiedenen Aufnahmemodi wechseln (170° und 130°, "hochkant vs 16:9" und 30/60fps- alles fix und nicht frei kombinierbar)
Die Contour sieht "cooler" aus bei Gogglemontage. Bei Helmmontage sehen beide dämlich aus, die Gogglemontage der Contour hält aber eh nicht besonders - ich hab se gleich beim zweiten mal abgerissen. Beide Helmmontagen können auch mal abfliegen, Sicherungsband wird empfohlen.
Beide muss man am PC per USB laden (4h). Generell mehr Möglichkeiten mit der GoPro (insb. auch mit Tape).

Meiner Meinung nach liegt die GoPro lminimal vorne. Wenn endlich die Handgelenks-Fernbedienung kommt, dann sowieso.
Soviel von der Praxis. Videos hab ich zwar gemacht, aber kein PC der die Videos bearbeiten könnte (*homer*) - also erst checken ob euer PC die rund 100MB je Minute Ausgangsdatei verkraftet.


----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> Die GoPro ist etwas dämlicher einzustellen (man drückt auf on/off, kommt aber nicht zum video, sondern muss erst noch 3mal drücken bis man im Videomodus ist)



Stell mal bei im Menü auf "F" dann kommst du direkt in den Videomodus!


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Hi Leute!
Also ich bin ja Besitzer einer ContourHD (720p).

Eines habe ich ganz schnell fest gestellt: Das Handbuch der Contour ist absoluter Mist. Um einigermaßen durchzublicken welcher Container, Codec, Bitrate, Kompressionsmethode etc. bei welcher Einstellung verwendet wird muss man auf Programme zurück greifen die das aus den aufgenommenen Dateien auslesen können. Ich habe dazu schon einige Testaufnahmen gemacht um da schlau draus zu werden.
Bei Bedarf gebe ich das auch gerne weiter...
Weiterhin habe ich zu beginn auch überlegt die 1080i Version zu kaufen. Nun bin ich sehr sehr froh das ich das nicht getan habe. Mein Rechner (Dell-PC, 2,8GHz Dual-Core) verschluckt sich beim Schneiden gehörig am dem Codec. Der verwendete Codec (.h264) gilt als sehr CPU-fressend. Beim Schneiden kommt es dann bei mir im Vorschaufenster zu heftigen Rucklern. Schade... So muss ich das Videomaterial erst decodieren, schneiden und anschließend wieder in .h264 codieren. Irgendwo habe ich in diesem Workflow noch einen Fehler bei dem ich Qualität einbüse. Mal schaun... das bekomme ich hoffentlich auch noch hin.

Die Kamerabefestigung mittels einer Doppel-T-Schiene ist zwar nett gemeint, aber mies umgesetzt. Die Toleranzen sind zu groß und so neigt die Kamera zu wackeln. Dies ist besonders stark bei der Goggle-Halterung der Fall, wenn das Band der Brille nicht dick genug ist um das Spiel aus der Halterung "rauszudrücken". Schwer zu erklären wie ich das meine, aber in meinem Kopf macht es Sinn...  Mit einem zusätzlichen breiten Gummiband zu sichern hilft hier schon deutlich.
Das die Kamera abreißt habe ich jedoch nicht beobachten können. Vielleicht hat Marius einfach zu viel Kraft...   *Scherzle_gmacht*

Zum Thema Laden kann ich sagen, dass man auch die neueren Handy- oder MP3-Ladegeräte mit USB Anschluss verwenden kann. So kann ich z.B. mit dem Ladegerät von meinem HTC Handy die Contour laden. Das gilt übrigens auch für das 12V Autonetzteil von HTC. So kann man auch Unterwegs die Cam nachladen, da der Akku nicht sonderlich lange hält.

Das man vom Objektivdurchmesser auf die Größe des CCD-Chips schließen kann könnt ihr nem alten Einbeinigen erzählen und der hüpft dann damit vielleicht um die Ecke... 

Das die Contour Probleme bei Hell-Dunkel-Wechseln hat ist bekannt. Es dauert dann einige 1/10 sek. bis die Kamera die Belichtung neu eingestellt hat. Hierbei kann einiges durch die Einstellungen der Cam, die aber leider nur über den PC verändert werden können, optimiert werden.
Wie das bei der GoPro aussieht... kein Plan...

Bei Fragen zur Contour einfach Fragen...
Gruß!

nico


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Hier noch ein Video von der Kanzelwand. Allerdings mit den Einstellungen für den Wald. Daher ist das Video auch etwas überbelichtet...

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OWRmHzBfheI"]YouTube- Contour Test Kanzelwand.mov[/ame]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> Videos hab ich zwar gemacht, aber kein PC der die Videos bearbeiten könnte (*homer*)



Könntest Du bitte mal ein paar raw Stücke rausschneiden* und als file hochladen (ohne gestalterischen Anspruch)? Am besten jeweils mit und ohne Bewegung (und jeweilige Auflösung zuordnen). 

* richtig bearbeiten (wie man sich das mit ner Schnittsoftware vorstellt) kann ich die Dateien auch nicht, aber zusammenschnippeln notfalls mit der beiligenden sw) geht eigendlich.


Danke

Oliver


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... welcher Container, Codec, Bitrate, Kompressionsmethode etc. bei welcher Einstellung verwendet wird muss man auf Programme zurück greifen die das aus den aufgenommenen Dateien auslesen können ....



die ändert den Codec, abhängig von der Einstellung ??? 

Ich hab nicht so die Peilung, was die Begriffe "Container, Codec und Kompressionsmethode" betrifft, aber das kommt mir komisch vor. 

Ich dachte der Container ist sozusagen das Rahmenformat, innerhalb dessen dann ein Codec genutzt wird. Das ganze würde ich dann Kompressionsmethode nennen. All das, dachte ich, wäre bei so einer Cam fix. Die Bitrate kann man bei der contour einstellen, das ist soweit klar. Aber das sich der Rest verändert ... wußt ich so nicht.


----------



## Radde (23. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hierbei kann einiges durch die Einstellungen der Cam, die aber leider nur über den PC verändert werden können, optimiert werden.
> Wie das bei der GoPro aussieht... kein Plan...



Und das Einstellen erfolgt dann sicher an jedem beliebigem (Windows)-Rechner, mit beiliegendem (Windows)-Programm???

Gut das ich zur Gopro gegriffen hab, die hat ne Belichtungsautomatik drinne. Bei Schlechtwetter werden die Bilder dann zwar irgendwie dezent K-K aber wenns Wetter stimmt arbeitet die Automatik super.

Ich hab nen 1,5GHz Pentium M mit 128Mb Grafikspeicher und schneide damit 1080p Material im Normalfall auch in H.264. Anschaun kann ichs mir dann halt erst nach dem rendern!


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2010)

@nico: abgerissen ist diese Klebe-Montage - und zwar nicht der Klebepad, sondern das Zwischenstück zwischen Kamera und dem Klett-Verschluss. Der ist ultradämlich wieder zu öffnen und bei mir eben war er fester als das Plastikteil himself - ganz davon abgesehen, dass auch der KLettverschluss selbst stark wackelt.

QUalitätsmässig ist die Contour HD mit der Countour HD 1080 nicht zu vergleichen. Die "nur HD" liegt hier etwa zwischen countour HD 1080/GoPro HD und Go Pro (ohne HD) und anderen günstigeren Cams.

Bin mal gespannt ob der Herr vom Kameraverleih mir mit meiner zerstörerischen Ader noch ne weitere Cam zum Testen gibt.

@ozm: hab nur 1.4ghz und 512mb ram - keine chance. in 1-2 wochen sollte ich aber nen potenten heimrechner haben.

das video hier gibt u.a. nen guten Eindruck. [ame="http://vimeo.com/7861715"]On-snow review of GoPro HD, ContourHD, and ContourHD 1080 on Vimeo[/ame] - wie gesagt, ich finde die gorpro minimal besser von der bildqualität.

unbedingt diesen test hier lesen.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

@Marius: Die Klebemontage finde ich auch sehr ominös. Ich habe sie noch garnicht verwendet, aber ich kann mir vorstellen, dass das dürftig funktioniert. Ich versuche eigentlich mit der Goggle-Halterung und einem breiten Packriemen vom Globi alles zu erschlagen.

Das Video sieht ja schon deluxe aus. Schade das das Bildmaterial nicht unbedint zu vergleichen ist. Das GoPro-Material ist in der Sonne gedreht und das Contour-Material im Schatten. Genial wäre mal ein Test bei dem der Probant auf jeder Seite vom Helm eine Cam trägt und man die Aufnahmen direkt vergleichen/übereinander legen könnte.
Gruß!

nico


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

@ romarius
danke für die links

bei den ersten Aufnahme der contour HD (720) habe ich den Eindruck, das die Optik kaputt ist oder beim scalieren etwas schief gelaufen ist. Trotzdem sieht man die von mir weiter unten angesprochene Randunschärfe (li). Die Aufnahmen sind auf jeden Fall nicht in Ordnung. 

hier werden 4 Aufnahmen unter gleichen Bedingungen angeboten.

Die *Randschärfe* (vor allem li) ist bei der contour deutlich schlechter. Das ist ein Mangel, den ich leider bei einigen contours schon gesehen habe ...

Ob wie von einem anderen Forumsuser im offroadforum behauptet, die Belichtung wirklich besser ist, sei mal dahingestellt.

Bei der contour MUSS man sich auf jeden Fall darauf einstellen, das es zu einer Rekla-Orgie kommen kann. Selbstimport aus US schließt sich daher für die contour absolut aus. (ich habe aber auch schon randunscharfe gopros gesehen


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Ich finde der Preis sollte auch nicht ganz außer acht gelassen werden. Die ContourHD (720p) hat sich für mich als absolut ausreichend dargestellt. Klar... hochwertige Videoproduktionen sind damit nicht möglich, aber dafür bekommt man die Cam schon für 225 Taler als Neuware...


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2010)

na die gopro kostet incl guter halterung etwa 300.- incl versand aus usa. natürlich nur, wenn man sie sich dort gekauft hat, sie aber *leiderleider* vergessen hat und sich nachschicken lassen muss.


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

dann 
muß man aber auch die "alte" gopro mit der 720er contour und die 
1080er Gopro eben mit der 1080er contour vergleichen.

"ausreichend" find ich jetzt nicht so aussagekräftig bei einem Produkt das wirklich nur "just for fun" ist. 

Vergleichen kann man imho nur Fakten. Wie man die gewichtet, hängt ja von jedem selbst ab. 

Ich finde z.B. die gopro vom Aussehen her dermaßen bescheuert*, das mir der Preis für ne funktionierede contour relativ egal wäre.
Aber falls sich die contour aber als wirklich schlechter herausstellen sollte, hab ich natürlich auch keinen Bock drauf.

Im Moment geht gerade die erste contour zurück an den Verkäufer ...


* und ich hatte schon so manches Bauwerk am Helm und versucht, es mit Würde durch den Bikepark zu tragen

wegen Selbstimport
ich rate bei der contour ganz dringend davon ab 
[es gibt Artikel, die schreien geradezu, aus US selbst importiert zu werden und es gibt halt welche, da würd ich die Finger davon lassen)
über die Serienstreuung der gopro weis ich nix


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2010)

meiner Meinung nach lohnen sich die rund 100.- Aufpreis für die echten HD-Versionen in jedem Fall.

Die alte GoPro ist doch wesentlich schlechter als die Nicht-1080 Countour.

Mein Ranking
GoPro HD
Contour HD 1080
Vio POV 1.5 (kostet doppelt so viel und schlechter in der Bildquali, aber beste Verarbeitung und gutes Handling(zum skifahren))
Countour HD
GoPro
alle anderen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2010)

Die alte GoPro Hero wide hatte auch nur ne Auflösung von 512x384 und ist damit auch nicht vergleichbar mit der Contour720 mit 1280X720.


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2010)

Meine Dslr hat auch nur 8Mio Pixel. Ist sie deshalb schlechter als eine 15Mio. Pixel-Handy/Kompaktknipse?

Nur so als Denkanstoß...


----------



## Bumble (23. Februar 2010)

Blöder Denkanstoß 

Außerdem wars nicht auf dich, sondern auf die Aussage von OZM bezogen, der von einer GoPro720 gesprochen hat, die es nicht gibt.


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> auf die Aussage von OZM bezogen, der von einer GoPro720 gesprochen hat, die es nicht gibt.




danke, habs geändert


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das man vom Objektivdurchmesser auf die Größe des CCD-Chips schließen kann könnt ihr nem alten Einbeinigen erzählen und der hüpft dann damit vielleicht um die Ecke...


Ich will jetzt nicht so weit ausholen was Abbildungsmasstab, Pixelgröße, Brennweite und Blende betrifft. Aber vergleiche doch einfach mal das Objektiv einer SLR mit großem Chip gegen das einer Billigknipse mit MiniCCD, mehr wollte ich mit meiner Aussage weiter oben gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> Und das Einstellen erfolgt dann sicher an jedem beliebigem (Windows)-Rechner, mit beiliegendem (Windows)-Programm?


-> http://vholdr.com/contourhd/easyeditsoftware


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich will jetzt nicht so weit ausholen was Abbildungsmasstab, Pixelgröße, Brennweite und Blende betrifft. Aber vergleiche doch einfach mal das Objektiv einer SLR mit großem Chip gegen das einer Billigknipse mit MiniCCD, mehr wollte ich mit meiner Aussage weiter oben gar nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.


Da ist ja auch der Preis deutlich unterschiedlich. Niemand der ein 1000 Eur Objektiv verbaut, baut dann einen 08/15 CCD-Chip ein. Daher finde ich nach wie vor das der Vergleich hinkt. Ich denke das die Lichtstärke und die Qualität des Objektivs mehr ausmachen als der Durchmesser der Linse.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Februar 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich denke das die Lichtstärke und die Qualität des Objektivs mehr ausmachen als der Durchmesser der Linse.


Und von was hängt deiner Meinung nach die Lichtstärke eines Objektives (Linse) ab? Bei mir ists der Durchmesser. Brennweite geteilt durch Objektivdurchmesser ergibt Öffnungsverhältnis=Lichtstärke


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2010)

mann, könnt ihr mal mit dem Scheiz aufhören?

Das war so schön sachlich hier!


von aussen sieht man gar nüscht

wenn gopro ein Schaufenster vor dem Chip hat hat gopro eben ein Schaufenster vor dem Chip

Es gibt keine Zahlen von Contour, also weis man nix über Pixeldichte, Lichtstärke etc.

Man kann ja auch nicht vom bike auf den Fahrer schließen oder???

Genauso könnt ich argumentieren: Gopro hebt die Lichtstärke ihres Systems extra hervor --> also wird sie schon toll sein...

Contour hebt seinen Befestigungsmechanismus hervor und was taugt er? Keinen Schuß Pulver!

Ist schon klar, was ihr beide meint und jeder hat auf seine Weise recht, aber es ist sinnlos ... (so ohne Datengrundlage)

habt Ihr Euch mal die Bsp.Vids angeschaut?
Die contour ist am Rand UNSCHARF!
Die Gopro hat in den Lichtern (also dem gesamten Himmel!) überhaupt keine Zeichnung mehr!
Die Datenrate ist bei der Gopro fast doppelt so hoch wie bei der contour!

Edit errinnert mich gerade daran, das der Berghämmerer ein besonderes Verhältnis zur Optik hat. OK, mit Deinem Erfahrungshintergrund würd ich hier evtl. auch das Messer wetzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Februar 2010)

Wenn das aussen nicht die eigentliche Linse sondern nur ne Abdeckungs ist, halte ich es für unnötig darüber noch weiter zu diskutieren. Zudem finde ich das Kameragedöns im passenden Forum besser aufgehoben.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Februar 2010)

Der Dritte aus der Kiste und nebenbei ganz schön heavy zu treten bei den momentanen Bodenverhältnissen 

Mionion R 2Ply 26x2.5 60a


----------



## mtb_nico (23. Februar 2010)

@OZM: Ball flach halten... ich hab meine Aussagen nicht auf die Contour und nicht die GoPro bezogen sondern allgemein und (!!) sachlich gehalten...

@Berghaemmerer: Bitte meine Posts auch genau lesen. Ich habe lediglich gesagt das man von der Linsenöffnung nicht auf die Größe des CCD-Chips schließen kann. Ich weiß jetzt nicht was die Lichtstärke (die ja auch noch von der Brennweite abhängig ist wie du richtig geschrieben hast) mit meiner Kernaussage zu tun hat.


----------



## Romarius (24. Februar 2010)

@ozm: bei all dem Technikgedöhns, finde ich sollte man das nicht zu stark in den Vordergrund rücken. Meiner Meinung nach hat der praktische Teil eine größere Relevanz - oder sollte er zumindest bei der Kaufentscheidung haben. 5 scharfe Pixel mehr mit ultraschnellem WB mehr bringen nämlich nicht unbedingt ein besseres Ergebnis (überspitzt formuliert).

Aber gut, wir wissen ja eh, dass Kaufentscheidung nicht wirklich rational ablaufen 

Habe gerade dazu einen Praxistest verfasst. Ist gerade beim Redigieren, verlinke ihn dann hier (ist für Skifahrer geschrieben, aber sicherlich für Biker weitgehend übertragbar).


----------



## OZM (24. Februar 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> ... 5 scharfe Pixel mehr mit ultraschnellem WB mehr bringen nämlich nicht unbedingt ein besseres Ergebnis



Seh ich auch so, aber die contour die ich gerade zurück geschickt habe, hat ca. 40 % der Bildfläche unscharf abgebildet

das ist zwar (vor allem bei Bewegung) gar nicht sooooo aufgefallen, aber irgendwie schon doof


Edit hat was übers Gopro Objektiv gefunden
http://forum.mikrokopter.de/topic-post172584.html#post172584


----------



## Flugrost (24. Februar 2010)

Weder GoPro noch Contour: Nokia, 100g, Eselstahlgehäuse, Bildqualität überragend.
Romarius neues, altes Spielzeug:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2010)

Soeben eingetroffen + Kostenlosen T-Shirt dazu 





PS: Die Tittencomics hatte ich schon 

:döner:


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2010)

Ich hab mir ne Mutter in M12 zugelegt:




Ist ne Notlösung, da mir CRC zweimal in Folge falsche Ausfallende zugeschickt hat....


----------



## guru39 (25. Februar 2010)

Da hättest du dir aber ruhig ne Edelstahlmutter kaufen können


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2010)

Für die zwei Woche Überbrückung wirds schon reichen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Februar 2010)

Clever & Smart 

@Optimizer: NICOLAI!!!!!

hab dann endlich mal meinen Vorbau erhalten 







in letzter Zeit wurde noch geändert:

- Umbau auf 2-fach Kurbel (22+36) + Bashguard

- Sattel Flite Carbonio


----------



## Lynus (25. Februar 2010)

Fibbs: Das Foxlogo jetzt noch rot - dann wär´s porno. Oder gleich die ganze Gabel schwarz lackieren mit rotem Fuchsschwanz...
Aber auch so: Schönes Bike !


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Februar 2010)

Lynus schrieb:


> Fibbs: Das Foxlogo jetzt noch rot - dann wär´s porno. Oder gleich die ganze Gabel schwarz lackieren mit rotem Fuchsschwanz...
> Aber auch so: Schönes Bike !



Gabel wird nach der Garantiezeit schwarz gepulvert


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab mir ne Mutter in M12 zugelegt:
> 
> Ist ne NotlÃ¶sung, da mir CRC zweimal in Folge falsche Ausfallende zugeschickt hat....


Na du hast aber auch ein Pech mit deinem Hinterachs-GedÃ¶ns...




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hab dann endlich mal meinen Vorbau erhalten


Eigentlich finde ich "Ã¼bertriebenen" Einsatz von farbig eloxierten Kontrastteilen zu arg... aber an deinem _Ð_ find ichs im Gesamtbild echt stimmig  Rote Einstellschrauben am Schaltwerk fehlen allerdings (immer)noch 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gabel wird nach der Garantiezeit schwarz gepulvert


Dran denken, dass das die Laufbuchsen nicht mitmachen! Kostet nochmal ordentlich extra zum eigentlichen Pulvern...


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eigentlich finde ich "übertriebenen" Einsatz von farbig eloxierten Kontrastteilen zu arg...


Ich hab sogar an meinen Schaltzüge am Schaltwerk und der HS solch roteloxierte Endkappen dran:


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich hab sogar an meinen Schaltzüge am Schaltwerk und der HS solch roteloxierte Endkappen dran:


Fusseltuning


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fusseltuning


man siehts ja kaum


macht es dann überhaupt Sinn???


----------



## Berghaemmerer (25. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> man siehts ja kaum
> 
> 
> macht es dann überhaupt Sinn???



aber wenn, dann isses richtig Porno


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> macht es dann überhaupt Sinn???


Wenn es dir gefällt auf jeden Fall!


----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> man siehts ja kaum
> 
> 
> macht es dann überhaupt Sinn???


Es geht in diesem Fall um das Wissen, das es da ist. Ob es immer bemerkt wird ist nebensächlich.

Zum bunten Nicolai: Mag ja ein Minderheitenvotum sein, aber die Versammlung der unterschiedlichen Rottöne an dem Rad gefällt mir nicht. Rot eloxal ist halt fast nie gleich Rot Eloxal. Wenn es in der Hope-Familie noch klappt (nicht immer gegeben), geht es dann mit SRAM und Nicolai schief.

Tip am Rande: Felgen "unbunt" machen.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2010)

Als alter Farbenblinder kann ich da nur sagen "rot ist rot"...
...was das ist grün - sch**** drauf!


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2010)

Weiß ist das neue schwarz!

Farbendiskussion? Kenne ich nur von drüben.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Februar 2010)

Zweimal rot bitte:


----------



## Houschter (26. Februar 2010)

Die Hülse auf dem zweiten Bild nenn ich mal konsequent!  Wer die sieht wird doch gerade überrollt.


----------



## Optimizer (26. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wer die sieht wird doch gerade überrollt.


Oder fährst mit mir die Prälatenkammer runter, dann kannst du dir die Hülse auch anschauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (26. Februar 2010)

Beim frontflip to nothing????


----------



## Houschter (26. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Oder fährst mit mir die Prälatenkammer runter, dann kannst du dir die Hülse auch anschauen...



So gern ich das Teilchen in Aktion auch erleben wollt, bitte nicht nochmal so!

Hast kein Ausgang morgen?


----------



## Optimizer (26. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hast kein Ausgang morgen?


eher nicht.... kann momentan nur 1x am Woe und bin schon am Sonntag unterwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Beim frontflip to nothing????


Ach komm, jetzt übertreib mal nicht gleich! 

Ein Nu Skool Tabletop reicht dafür völlig aus!


----------



## Houschter (26. Februar 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> eher nicht.... kann momentan nur 1x am Woe und bin schon am Sonntag unterwegs.



Schade!

Überlegs dir nochmal, am So. iss schei$$ Wetter.


----------



## Romarius (28. Februar 2010)

noch ne kurze anmerkung zum Thema Helmcam:
wenn sich wer ne Go Pro oder Zubehör kaufen möchte in absehbarer Zeit, in paar Tagen kann ich euch nen Link für 10% Rabatt schicken...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2010)

21,90â¬uronen-Adapter:





Damit ich endlich mal meinen AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter des FOX-DÃ¤mpferÂ´s richtig aufgepumpt bekomme


----------



## Houschter (28. Februar 2010)

21,90???

Dafür gibts ne komplette Suspensioneer, die hat den Adapter gleich serienmäßig!
Und wer kein Holzwurm iss, kann's auch bedienen!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Februar 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> 21,90???
> 
> Dafür gibts ne komplette Suspensioneer, die hat den Adapter gleich serienmäßig!
> Und wer kein Holzwurm iss, kann's auch bedienen!



warum sagt mir das keiner vorher???
Funktioniert trotzdem super der Adapter, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
Endlich kein hastiges runterdrehen der Pumpe mehr. 

Gruß

Fibbs - fahren müsste ich jetzt auch mal wieder.


----------



## Bumble (1. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Funktioniert trotzdem super der Adapter, hätte ich ja nicht gedacht.
> Endlich kein hastiges runterdrehen der Pumpe mehr.



Das Reset-Teil muss ich mir demnächst auch noch zulegen.


----------



## OZM (2. März 2010)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4S3C4AC908w"]YouTube- Hilarious Shake Weight Exercise for WomenÂ Video[/ame]
Da hat wer Sinn für Humor



wegen dem Airport/Dämpferadapter:
kann mir mal jemand erklären, wo da der Nutzen liegt?
Ich hab schon oft von dem Teil gehört, jedoch nie kapiert, warum man das kaufen soll


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> wegen dem Airport/Dämpferadapter:
> kann mir mal jemand erklären, wo da der Nutzen liegt?
> Ich hab schon oft von dem Teil gehört, jedoch nie kapiert, warum man das kaufen soll


Durch den Adapter kann man die Luftkammer des Dämpfers von der Pumpe trennen bevor man den Schlauch entfernt. Das Schraderventil wird also geschlossen bevor der Druck im Schlauch abfällt. Dadurch ist dann der Druck, der auf dem Manometer angezeigt wird auch tatsächlich in der Luftkammer enthalten.
Allerdings gilt, wenn man die Dämpferpumpe auf den Dämpfer aufschraubt baut sich der Druck im Schlauch auf sobald das Schraderventil des Dämpfers durch den Adapter geöffnet wird. Da das Volumen im Schlauch im Vergleich zum Volumen im Dämpfer nicht vernachlässigbar klein ist sinkt der Druck im Gesamtsystem (Luftkammer des Dämpfers + Schlauch der Pumpe) ab und man bekommt einen geringeren Druck angezeigt als tatsächlich in der Luftkammer des Dämpfers war bevor man den Schlauch angeschlossen hat.


----------



## OZM (2. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Schraderventil wird also geschlossen bevor der Druck im Schlauch abfällt.



macht meine 08/15 Dämpferpumpe auch - ganz ohne Airport





[Die Überwurfmutter der Dämpferpumpe fehlt natürlich auf der Skizze]

Dämpferpumpe vom Dämpfer lösen geht dann genau umgekehrt.




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Allerdings gilt [...] Da das Volumen im Schlauch im Vergleich zum Volumen im Dämpfer nicht vernachlässigbar klein ist sinkt der Druck im Gesamtsystem (Luftkammer des Dämpfers + Schlauch der Pumpe) ab und man bekommt einen geringeren Druck angezeigt als tatsächlich in der Luftkammer des Dämpfers war bevor man den Schlauch angeschlossen hat.




eben


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2010)

Das Problem ist aber, dass Gewinde nicht dichtet (ist die Dichtung bei dir wirklich so elastisch und gleichzeitig wieder so stabil, dass sie über den kompletten Öffnungsweg des Ventils dichtet? Handelt es sich dabei nicht nur um einen kleinen O-Ring?). Es sei denn es handelt sich um ein konisches Gewinde wie das Withworth und dann muss es auch dementsprechend angezogen sein. Naja, wie dem auch sei. Meine Pumpe hat sowas und ich halte es für eine gute Sache.



OZM schrieb:


> eben


Das hat sich lediglich auf das Anschließen bezogen. Es gibt nämlich immer wieder Helden die mosern das der Airport nicht funktioniert weil sie beim erneuten Aufschrauben einen geringeren Druck angezeigt bekommen...


----------



## OZM (2. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass Gewinde nicht dichtet. Es sei denn es handelt sich um ein konisches Gewinde ...



Die Dichtfläche besteht aus dem Übergang Gummi/*VORDER*kante Ventil und hat mit dem Gewinde nichts zu tun.

Das Gewinde hilft lediglich dabei, das Gummiteil an die Ventilvorderkante zu drücken.

Hab grad Dein Edit gesehen:


mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das Problem ist aber, dass Gewinde nicht dichtet (ist die Dichtung bei dir wirklich so elastisch und gleichzeitig wieder so stabil, dass sie über den kompletten Öffnungsweg des Ventils dichtet? Handelt es sich dabei nicht nur um einen kleinen O-Ring?)



jepp, 100% dicht und sehr elastisch
kein O-Ring, eine recht tiefe Zylinderförmige Walze; macht die ca. 3mm Hub (um die es da geht) locker mit

Allerdings achte ich darauf, den Schlauch wärend dem abschrauben nicht zu verkannten.


----------



## mtb_nico (2. März 2010)

Ich habe noch etwas hinzugefügt gehabt OZM...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> ...wegen dem Airport/Dämpferadapter:
> kann mir mal jemand erklären, wo da der Nutzen liegt?
> Ich hab schon oft von dem Teil gehört, jedoch nie kapiert, warum man das kaufen soll



Die neueren/besseren Pumpen haben alle schon so einen Adapter integriert.
Zusammen mit den neuen Dämpfern, die größere Volumen haben und nicht mehr so sensibel abzustimmen sind, ist der Nutzen gleich Null.

Trotzdem benutze ich meinen Adapter immer, da ich finde, er funktioniert auch nach >10 Jahren besser als die Integrierten.

Hat man dann noch eine sensibel einzustellende Piggyback oder Negativ-Kammer, dann geht meiner Meinung nach nix an dem Adapter vorbei.
Zumal es den Adapter in sehr vielen Formen gibt, so dass man optimal die Ventile erreicht.

Fazit: Ein Teil das man nicht braucht, aber froh bin es zu haben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Fazit: Ein Teil das man nicht braucht, aber froh bin es zu haben.



Versuch mal die Dämpferpumpe von dem Ausgleichsbehälter einen´s FOX DHX Air Dämpfer´s abzuschrauben ohne das mindestens 3 Bar verloren gehen.
Glaub da muss man sehr schnelle Finger ala´Lucky Luke haben ...
Da sich in dem Ausgleichsbehälter immer zwischen 8 und 11 Bar befinden müssen, damit keine Luft in das Öl kommt , ist so ein Adapter (für mich) zwingend erforderlich. 

Bin sehr froh dieses Teil zu haben. 

Gruß

Fibbs - ich geh jetzt ne Runde radln


----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fibbs - ich geh jetzt ne Runde radln



nein...das geht nicht...sowas kannst du doch nicht machen....

Das erste Mal seit dem Umzug???


Apropos Pumpen: Ich bräucht ne neue Standpumpe, da mein Rennkompressor das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Hat jemand ne Preis-/Leistungsempfehlung???


----------



## Houschter (3. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Apropos Pumpen: Ich bräucht ne neue Standpumpe, da mein Rennkompressor das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Hat jemand ne Preis-/Leistungsempfehlung???



SKS Airworx Control

Kostet ca. 25 und funzt tadellos.


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Apropos Pumpen: Ich bräucht ne neue Standpumpe, da mein Rennkompressor das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Hat jemand ne Preis-/Leistungsempfehlung???


Wieder nen Rennkompressor? Das ist doch die Referenz bei den Pumpen, oder?


----------



## OZM (3. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... ohne das mindestens 3 Bar verloren gehen...



wie misst Du das?

Du hast die Posts von Nico und mir nicht wirklich gelesen oder?

dass


Tobsn schrieb:


> Zumal es den Adapter in sehr vielen Formen gibt, so dass man optimal die Ventile erreicht.


ist bei entsprechender Einbausituation imho der einzige Grund für das Ding.

Eine Dämpferpumpe ist entweder in Ordnung und dann ist nach dem abschrauben der gleiche Druck im Dämpfer wie vor dem abschrauben oder der Dichtungsgummi ist hin (weil man ihn immer deutlich fester reingedreht hat, als zum öffnen des AVs notwenig).
Ob funzt oder nicht, merkt man ganz einfach beim anschrauben der Dämpferpumpe.


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ..Hat man dann noch eine sensibel einzustellende Piggyback oder Negativ-Kammer, dann geht meiner Meinung nach nix an dem Adapter vorbei.





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Versuch mal die Dämpferpumpe von dem Ausgleichsbehälter einen´s FOX DHX Air Dämpfer´s abzuschrauben ohne das mindestens 3 Bar verloren gehen...




Ausgleichsbehälter = Piggyback





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...Fibbs - ich geh jetzt ne Runde radln



Viel Spaß


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> wie misst Du das?
> 
> Du hast die Posts von Nico und mir nicht wirklich gelesen oder?



Kommt drauf an ob er mit verlieren "entweichen" oder "weniger angezeigt" meint.


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Apropos Pumpen: Ich bräucht ne neue Standpumpe, da mein Rennkompressor das zeitliche gesegnet hat. Hat jemand ne Preis-/Leistungsempfehlung???


Eindeutig wieder Rennkompressor, lass Dir aber keinen mit diesen Mulit-Köpfen andrehen.
Der klassische Kopf ist der Beste, egal welches Ventil.

Edit: Den Kopf find ich am Besten.
Mit Aufsatz für Französich ohne für Auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (3. März 2010)

zu spät, hab eben schon die SKS Airworx Control bestellt. Dank Gutschein kostet mich die Pumpe nur 1,77 + Versandkosten.


----------



## Houschter (3. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dank Gutschein kostet mich die Pumpe nur 1,77 + Versandkosten.



Iss ja fast geschenkt...


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob er mit verlieren "entweichen" oder "weniger angezeigt" meint.


Also hier muss man ganz genau unterscheiden:

*Aufschrauben:*
Hier wird ein geringerer Druck angezeigt nach Aufschrauben des Schlauchs auf das Ventil, da sich erst im Schlauch der Druck mit dem Dämpfer ausgeleichen muss.

*Abschrauben:*
Hier besteht die Gefahr, dass der Schlauch nicht mehr dichtet bevor das Schraderventil geschlossen ist. D.h. Luft kann entweichen während man den Schlauch abschraubt (das kommt wohl sehr auf die Bauform der Pumpe an. OZM hat ja geschrieben das er da keine Probleme hat). Hier schützt ein Adapter, bei dem man das Schraderventil durch einen vom eigentlichen Schlauch getrennten Bolzen öffnen kann, jedoch 100%ig.


----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

Gut wenn man einen Ingenieur an der Hand hat der einem das ausformuliert.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das erste Mal seit dem Umzug???



meine erste 35km Tour im Jahr 2010 



OZM schrieb:


> wie misst Du das?
> 
> Du hast die Posts von Nico und mir nicht wirklich gelesen oder?



Doch hab ich gelesen, die 3 Bar waren auch nur geschätzt 



Tobsn schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an ob er mit verlieren "entweichen" oder "weniger angezeigt" meint.



ich habe "entweichen" gemeint. Dies passiert wenn ich die Pumpe vom Dämpfer löse, ob da jetzt ne Dichtung kaputt ist 
Mit dem Adapter funktioniert es auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme 
... mehr wollte ich ja gar nicht


----------



## OZM (3. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Doch hab ich gelesen, die 3 Bar waren auch nur geschätzt [*]



mir ging es nicht um die *3* bar, sondern darum, wie Du überhaupt beim abschrauben einen Luftverlust feststellen kannst. Aus Nicos Beschreibung und meiner Skizze läßt sich gut ableiten, das es beim abschrauben "zischt" ohne das Luft aus dem Piggi entweicht 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit dem Adapter funktioniert es auf jeden Fall ohne Probleme


Ich wage die These, das Du vorher auch kein Problem hattest  
[ich habe aber auch schon defekte Dämpferpumpen erlebt; selten, aber die gibts]



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich habe "entweichen" gemeint. Dies passiert wenn ich die Pumpe vom Dämpfer löse



und woher weist Du, das die Luft aus dem Piggi kommt und nicht aus dem Dämpferpumpenschlauch?

* sollte Deine Dämpferpumpe wirklich defekt sein und es beim abschrauben tatsächlich zu einem Luftverlust *aus dem Piggi (!)* kommen, wäre der Luftverlust niemals 3 (oder 1 oder 5 oder sonstwas) bar. Das Piggi ist so klein, wenn da was undicht ist, macht es "pft" und es ist leer (auch wenn Lucky Luke die Pumpe abschraubt).
[ja, es ist denkbar, das das System 13bar eben so nicht dicht hält und sich bei 8 bar fängt - sollte genau das bei Dir der Fall gewesen sein, werfe ich Asche über mein Haupt und entschuldige mich für meine ketzerischen Fragen - ansonsten erhalte ich meine Behauptung aufrecht: "Airport ist i.d.R. Mumpitz und deutet meist auf eine Fehlinterpretation hin"]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (3. März 2010)

Macht doch einen einfachen Test.
1 Pumpe aufschrauben
2 Dämpfer/Gabel/Piggi auf Druck X aufpumpen
3. Pumpe abschrauben
4. Pumpe aufschrauben
5 Druck Y an Pumpe ablesen.
6 Druckverlust = X-Y ausrechnen

Das ganze einmal mit und einmal ohne Adapter. 
Bin gespannt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. März 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Macht doch einen einfachen Test.
> 1 Pumpe aufschrauben
> 2 Dämpfer/Gabel/Piggi auf Druck X aufpumpen
> 3. Pumpe abschrauben
> ...



OZM hatte Recht: ohne Adapter entweicht bei mir der gesamte Druck. (deshalb hatte ich auch Luft im Öl)
Mit Adapter hab ich nen Druckunterschied von 0,5 Bar


----------



## mtb_nico (3. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit Adapter hab ich nen Druckunterschied von 0,5 Bar


Der davon kommt das sich beim Aufschrauben der Pumpe der Druck im Schlauch und im Dämpfer ausgleichen (nur der Vollständigkeit halber ).

@OZM: Ich hatte schon ne kaputte Dämpferpumpe. Der Schlauch ist geplatzt... Frag mich bitte nicht warum. Ich habe sie aber gegen das neue Modell getauscht bekommen und die hat jetzt einen Stahlflexschlauch. Anscheinend ist das nicht das erste Mal passiert.


----------



## Romarius (4. März 2010)

Hier der Link zum versprochene Helmkamera-Test. Man beachte die 10% Rabatt beim Kauf des Testsieger...


----------



## Radde (5. März 2010)

Hui, heute ist mir ein Paket eingeflogen und ich hab mich mal ein wenig in Produktfotografie geübt:



 

Der Hintere ist ein Moppelchen, Vorne schnell und leicht...

Bei manchen Parts, war "change" wirklich bitter nötig... Ob ich die richtige Wahl getroffen hab werd ich dann wie bei Obama auch in n paar Jährchen wissen:





 
der Ersatz für die Ersatzklemme...


 

Und das da:


 
verscheuer ich wieder... nich dass ich's nochmal kaputt mach!


----------



## mtb_nico (5. März 2010)

Die Pedale sind doch DMR V8 oder V12?
Meine sind zwar noch von 2005, aber die sind echt top!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2010)

Also die V8 sind gut, hielten bei mir aber nicht länger als z.B. die von Decathlon; die lagen damals auch in der selben Preikategorie (ca. 35,-)
Die von Tioga waren damals _die_ Offenbarung - aber die 50/50 XX sind mit den 5.10 Tretern genau so gut, und halten auch schon ne Weile.
Bisher hab ich da auch noch keine Pins verloren, die sind nämlich länger, bzw. weiter ins Pedal rein geschraubt, als bei den anderen erwähnten Pedalen.
Das nächste Pedal, das ich kaufen werde wird flacher und hat die neuen, durch geschraubten Pins mit Kopf.

Viel Spaß mit den neuen Teilen - und nicht so schnell kaputt machen!


----------



## Zelle (5. März 2010)

Meine V8 werden mich anscheinend noch überleben ...


----------



## el Zimbo (5. März 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Meine V8 werden mich anscheinend noch überleben ...



Du fährst ja auch kaum und wiegst fast nix...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 21,90â¬uronen-Adapter:
> [BILD]
> 
> Damit ich endlich mal meinen AusgleichsbehÃ¤lter des FOX-DÃ¤mpferÂ´s richtig aufgepumpt bekomme


Ich habe gerade heute den hier bekommen:







Ist etwas handlicher als die andere Variante, hilft mit der 90Â° Abwinklung in meinem Fall immens und kostete auch nur 3â¬ mehr. 

Ich hatte die Probleme beim Piggy meines Evolver auch. Die 60psi/4bar, die ich da brauche, waren mit normalen Pumpen (auch mit solchen mit angeblich integrierter "Abschaltung"!) nahezu unmÃ¶glich einzustellen, da beim Abschrauben meist die HÃ¤lfte des Drucks entwichen ist. Ich habe ohne den Adapter um die 20 Versuche gebraucht, um zu testen, bei welcher Abschraubgeschwindigkeit in etwa wie viel Druck entweicht und bis das letztendlich einigermaÃen gepasst hat. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das nÃ¤chste Pedal, das ich kaufen werde wird flacher und hat die neuen, durch geschraubten Pins mit Kopf.


NC-17 Sudpin III  Fahre ich seit Ende letztes Jahr (auch mit den Klebstoff-Tretern) und bin sehr zufrieden! Trotz meiner motorischen EinschrÃ¤nkung und einer ganzen Weile auf Klickies funktioniert die Kombi bisher prima und ohne nennenswerte Verluste des Pedalkontakts  Jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal gezwungen, die Bunnyhop Technik richtig zu lernen  Nebenbei sind die Teile mit ~400g fÃ¼r Alu KÃ¶rper und Stahl Achse echt leicht und die Lager taugen auch was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> NC-17 Sudpin III  Fahre ich seit Ende letztes Jahr (auch mit den Klebstoff-Tretern) und bin sehr zufrieden! Trotz meiner motorischen Einschränkung und einer ganzen Weile auf Klickies funktioniert die Kombi bisher prima und ohne nennenswerte Verluste des Pedalkontakts  Jetzt bin ich auch endlich mal gezwungen, die Bunnyhop Technik richtig zu lernen  Nebenbei sind die Teile mit ~400g für Alu Körper und Stahl Achse echt leicht und die Lager taugen auch was.



Schöne Pedale, nur die Lackierung ist Shit.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schöne Pedale, nur die Lackierung ist Shit.


Meine schwarzen sind nicht lackiert, sondern schön matt eloxiert  Das hält bisher auch recht gut - wobei (mir) das bei Pedalen eh recht wurscht ist  Die weißen/roten/grünen müssten allerdings in der Tat lackiert und demnach nicht so haltbar sein.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (6. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schöne Pedale, nur die Lackierung ist Shit.


 Und die Pins verabschieden sich so nach u nach 
Trotzdem ein sehr stabiles Pedal, wer am 13.12.09 am Eckkopf hinter mir war weiss warum


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. März 2010)

Zufälligerweise grad noch passend zum Thema 
Ich stand vor der schwierigen Entscheidung ob ich zuerst die Pins der NC17 Sudpin III erneuern, oder alternativ passenden Ersatz für meine verschlissenen 661-Filter SPD beschaffen sollte, hab mir es wirklich nicht leicht gemacht, hier das Ergebnis


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2010)

*Wo bleiben denn die neuen Bikebilder von der-Tick???*


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> *Wo bleiben denn die neuen Bikebilder von der-Tick???*


Hab ich mich auch schon gefragt. Allerdings weiß ich ja, wies aussieht


----------



## mtb_nico (11. März 2010)

Noi:






Danke an alle die mich beraten haben!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2010)

Ich habe die Tage ein bisschen geschlachtet und danach ein wenig Dr. Frankenstein gespielt 

Geschlachtet wurden:




Lyrik U-Turn (160mm)

und




Domain 318 (180mm)

Dabei kam die Feder der Lyrik 

 raus und dafür Feder 

 und Schaft 

 aus der Domain rein. Dazu noch eine passende Topcap der 2010er Lyrik Coil (die der Domain passt nicht) und schwuppdiwupp hat man eine Lyrik Coil mit 180mm 



 



Das Ganze war so erstmal nur zum testen, wie viel Hub die Dämpfung der Lyrik bringt. Die Domain Feder kann man mMn nicht in der Lyrik verwenden, da sie etwas dicker ist und press innen an den Standrohren anliegt, nur so für zum testen gings. Mit der 180er Feder (bzw. dem Schaft, der ist der springende Punkt) schnalzt die Dämpfung bei Ausfedern an ihren Anschlag -> nicht gut! Also wird die Tage noch der Schaft angepasst, dass sie nur etwa 175mm hat, dann ist das gut so. Ich kriege morgen oder übermorgen noch eine Feder aus einer 2010er Lyrik Coil 170mm, die ist gleich lang wie die aus der 180er Domain und macht auch genau so viel Hub (~190mm), also sollte es mit der gehen. Die originale U-Turn Feder gibt aber wohl auch etwa 180mm Hub her. Um die auf 180mm zu fahren wäre mir das zu knapp, aber wenn ich wegen der Dämpfung eh auf 175mm runter muss, wäre das im Rahmen. Ich werde die Tage wohl mal einen Test mit der U-Turn Feder und 175mm machen (funktioniert mittels einer Verlängerungshülse für den Federschaft). Wenn das klappt, wäre das eine günstige und leichte Alternative für eine Gabel mit mehr Einbaulänge (was ich für mein Torque haben will) im Gegensatz zum Neukauf einer Totem und ich habe immernoch einen Verstellbereich von 175-130mm


----------



## JeTho (11. März 2010)

Bikeporno für umme und das auch noch ganz legal.
www.vittoriaftp.com/whatsnext.zip

What's next? Ist ein Film von Aaron Larocque und wird bewusst kostenlos angeboten. Ich habe mir den Film gerade angesehen und Sommerlaune bekommen 

Allerdings ist die Musik wie am Boxautostand. Wers mag?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (12. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe die Tage ein bisschen geschlachtet und danach ein wenig Dr. Frankenstein gespielt



Ne gewisse Überlappung von Tauchrohr/Standrohr muss ja gegeben sein.

Hast gecheckt ob das in deinem Fall noch ausreichend ist ?

Sind die Standrohre von 160èr Lyrik und 180èr Domain gleich lang ?


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ne gewisse Überlappung von Tauchrohr/Standrohr muss ja gegeben sein.
> 
> Hast gecheckt ob das in deinem Fall noch ausreichend ist ?


Habe ich, denn...


Bumble schrieb:


> Sind die Standrohre von 160èr Lyrik und 180èr Domain gleich lang ?


Ja  Und laut RS Ersatzteilliste bis 2009 sind die Tauchrohreinheiten von Domain und Lyrik auch gleich (wegen der Lage der Laufbuchsen), erst bei den 2010er Lyriks steht "max. travel 170mm", keine Ahnung, ob die da wirklich was geändert haben...


----------



## OZM (12. März 2010)

Wer nicht biken geht, soll wenigstens tüchtig konsumieren!

In diesem Sinne:








Gewicht ist irgendwas um die 400++
hab leider das Foto "Pedal auf Waage" auf meiner hdd gelöscht


----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2010)

Sexy!
Halten die Achsen auch Übergewicht aus?


----------



## OZM (12. März 2010)

wenn ich jemals wieder aufs bike komme, probiere ich es aus.
(falls meine Erkältung noch länger anhält, bin ich pleite - hab dann aber sehr schönen Stuff)

Edit meint gerade: bei anderen Pedalen sind die Achsen auch nicht dicker


----------



## Don Stefano (12. März 2010)

Sind die Pins durch geschraubt?

Apropos Shopping: Braucht Jemand was von BMO?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (12. März 2010)

.


----------



## guru39 (12. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> .



?


----------



## lomo (13. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> ?


!


----------



## eL (13. März 2010)

,


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. März 2010)

spam,spam,spam...


----------



## Levty (13. März 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> spam,spam,spam...


Wo?


----------



## guru39 (14. März 2010)




----------



## lukabe (14. März 2010)

So, jetzt mal genug gespamt, weiter mit n paar EinkÃ¤ufen:
Erstes Paket kam heute:

Crowbar MX in jet black fÃ¼r 44â¬ bei Hibike ergattert
+einmal klare Scheibe fÃ¼rn Kumpel





Zwei weitere Pakete, allerdings von CRC, sollten die Tage noch kommen.
Dann kommt auch endlich der passende Helm zur Brille (661 Evolution in "distressed red", gibts grade gÃ¼nstig bei CRC)


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> 661 Evolution


Der wird bald zu Hauf im Pfälzerwald rumfahren... es haben nämlich noch mehr Leute entdeckt, dass es den...


freak511 schrieb:


> grade günstig bei CRC


...gibt


----------



## lukabe (15. März 2010)

War auch echt verlockend das Angebot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2010)

Absolut! Wollte eigentlich erst den Carbon (Leichtbau, der den Nacken schont ), aber der war in meiner Größe ratzfatz weg...


----------



## pfalz (16. März 2010)

> Ich werde die Tage wohl mal einen Test mit der U-Turn Feder und 175mm machen (funktioniert mittels einer Verlängerungshülse für den Federschaft).



Poste mal Deine Erfahrungen, Spiel mit ähnlichem Gedanken, nur bis 170mm (d.h. eine 10mm Distanzhülse einbauen...)


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. März 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Poste mal Deine Erfahrungen, Spiel mit ähnlichem Gedanken, nur bis 170mm (d.h. eine 10mm Distanzhülse einbauen...)


OK, werde ich tun. Bin gerade am schauen, ob sich eine Sammelbestellung für diese Hülsen lohnt, werden wohl um die 10 inkl. Versand kosten. Interesse?


----------



## lukabe (16. März 2010)

Kam heute mit GLS aus Großbritannien:





Dachte eigentlich der braucht noch n bisschen, da ich ursrpünglich nen andren bestellt hatte und 
nach der Umbestellung auf den hier noch Aufpreis zu zahlen hatte. 
Am Donnerstag wurde der Rest der Bestellung bis auf den damals bestellten Helm verschickt, 
Donnerstag Nachmittag hab ich dann die Änderung mit CRC vereinbart. 
Die ham kostenlos und anscheinend ohne auf meine Nachzahlung zu warten den Helm nachgeschickt und 
der hat das andre Paket sogar überholt , das ist nämlich noch nicht da. Strange...
Naja, viel Geschwalle, auf jeden Fall großes Lob an CRC fürs schnelle Abwickeln


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2010)

Hab mir n bissi was von *Maloja* gegönnt, was ihr seht ist nicht alles


----------



## han (17. März 2010)

so zwei Netztrikots von Maloja habe ich..nur noch nicht getragen. 
Man(n) muss wohl da noch ein Shirt drunter tragen, damit sich die Nippel nicht durchscheuern


----------



## Kelme (17. März 2010)

han schrieb:


> so zwei Netztrikots von Maloja habe ich..nur noch nicht getragen.
> Man(n) muss wohl da noch ein Shirt drunter tragen, damit sich die Nippel nicht durchscheuern



Pflaster


----------



## el Zimbo (17. März 2010)

Ohne Unterhemd geh ich sowieso nicht biken, vor allem wegen solcher Reibungspunkte.
Pflaster aber bitte kreuzweise anordnen, dann ist das richtig cool!


----------



## Bumble (17. März 2010)

han schrieb:


> so zwei Netztrikots von Maloja habe ich..*nur noch nicht getragen. *



Kein Wunder wenn man den ganzen Winter über rumheult dass es zu kalt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (17. März 2010)

naja, es gibt in der Pfalz noch genug Wochenenden um diesen Spochrt auszuüben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab mir n bissi was von *Maloja* gegönnt, was ihr seht ist nicht alles


Du Sagg!!!  Ich hab das Wipeout in gelb schon vor über einem Monat vorbestellt und ich habs noch nicht bekommen.  Wen musstest du *ögeln, um die Teile jetzt schon zu bekommen? 




han schrieb:


> Man(n) muss wohl da noch ein Shirt drunter tragen, damit sich die Nippel nicht durchscheuern


Ich will es in erster Linie als Bikeparktrikot für übers S-Jacket, da sind die Nippel ausreichend geschützt 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Pflaster aber bitte kreuzweise anordnen, dann ist das richtig cool!


Vorsicht, Gay-Alarm! 




freak511 schrieb:


> Kam heute mit GLS aus Großbritannien:


Hey, so "live" kommt die Farbkombi ja richtig geil  Auf den Katalogbildern sah das irgendwie relativ sch*** aus, finde ich...


----------



## lukabe (17. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hey, so "live" kommt die Farbkombi ja richtig geil  Auf den Katalogbildern sah das irgendwie relativ sch*** aus, finde ich...



Ja fand den im Internet auch net so hübsch, so in live sieht er aber schon fett aus. 
Hat sich auf der ersten Ausfahrt heute wunderbar geschlagen, Belüftung und Passform sind super und in Verbindung mit der Oakley ist das Sichtfeld wesentlich besser als mit so ner normalen Brille.

Wen hab ich den heute beim runterfahren vom Weinbiet so gegen halb 6 getroffen? 
Meine das Gesicht/Bike hier im Forum schonmal gesehn zu haben.


----------



## Flugrost (17. März 2010)

Smubob schrieb:
			
		

> el Zimbo schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gay?





Anders:




RIP


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ja fand den im Internet auch net so hübsch, so in live sieht er aber schon fett aus.
> Hat sich auf der ersten Ausfahrt heute wunderbar geschlagen, Belüftung und Passform sind super und in Verbindung mit der Oakley ist das Sichtfeld wesentlich besser als mit so ner normalen Brille.


Vielleicht werd ich den ja auch mal richtig live sehen?! 
Ich hab jetzt den schwarzen genommen, bin mal gespannt, wie der dann live wirkt. Wurde heute verschickt 

Sichtfeld und Schutz für die Augen (1. Staub, 2. Pollen!) sind mit Goggle einfach konkurrenzlos  Ich fahr deshalb schon ewig nicht mehr ohne.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Gay?


Gay!


----------



## lukabe (17. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vielleicht werd ich den ja auch mal richtig live sehen?!
> Ich hab jetzt den schwarzen genommen, bin mal gespannt, wie der dann live wirkt. Wurde heute verschickt



Klar, können gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Das Wetter ist ja echt genial im Moment.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sichtfeld und Schutz für die Augen (1. Staub, 2. Pollen!) sind mit Goggle einfach konkurrenzlos  Ich fahr deshalb schon ewig nicht mehr ohne.



Allerdings. Bin echt froh umgestiegen zu sein. 
Ich hab auch die seltsame Neigung in diverse Büsche reinzufahren, mit der Goggle ist das Gesicht dann auch vor Ästen relativ sicher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wen musstest du *ögeln, um die Teile jetzt schon zu bekommen?



3x darfste raten........... 








Den Scheff vom Wurzelpuff :kotz:


----------



## pfalz (17. März 2010)

> OK, werde ich tun. Bin gerade am schauen, ob sich eine Sammelbestellung für diese Hülsen lohnt, werden wohl um die 10 inkl. Versand kosten. Interesse?



yup, halt mich auf Laufenden 



> Den Scheff vom Wurzelpuff



Arme Sau...


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. März 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Klar, können gerne mal ne Runde drehen. Das Wetter ist ja echt genial im Moment.


Siehe Haardtrand-Fred...




guru39 schrieb:


> 3x darfste raten...........
> 
> Den Scheff vom Wurzelpuff :kotz:


Du ekelst dich echt vor garnichts?! 

In welchen Größen hat Puff-Papa das Gelbe denn da...?




pfalz schrieb:


> yup, halt mich auf Laufenden


Die Sammelbestellung kommt auf jeden Fall zustande!  Die genauen Konditionen gebe ich durch, wenn ich Rückantwort vom Dreher habe. Aktuelles hier.


----------



## guru39 (17. März 2010)

War grad dort.

is in L-XXL da.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. März 2010)

Ich verstehe diesen Maloja-Hype immer noch nicht...

@Smubob:
Ich hab mich schon drauf gefreut, den Han auszulachen, wenn er mit Kreuzpflaster unterm Trikot aufkreuzt; musst du das kaputt machen?
Da Han oft mit Bumble fährt, reagiert er auf das Wort "gay" sehr empfindlich. Homophobie scheint nicht nur ein Zeichen für unterdrückte
Homoerotik zu sein, sondern auch noch ansteckend.


----------



## Bumble (18. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Da Han oft mit Bumble fährt, reagiert er auf das Wort "gay" sehr empfindlich.



....und läßt sich dann sogar noch schwülstige Netzhemdchen schenken aus denen die Nippel rausschaun.   

Mari, jetzt weiss ich warum du morgen mit mir nen Night-Ride machen willst.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (18. März 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> ....und läßt sich dann sogar noch schwülstige Netzhemdchen schenken aus denen die Nippel rausschaun.
> 
> Mari, jetzt weiss ich warum du morgen mit mir nen Night-Ride machen willst.



Ich glaube den Juni muss ich nochmals überdenken


----------



## michar (18. März 2010)

hab auch noch ne neue muetze..


----------



## lukabe (18. März 2010)

Den hatte ich mir auch angeschaut... ist der 2010er Evolution, oder?
Hübsches Teil.


----------



## michar (18. März 2010)

ja genau..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## habbadu (18. März 2010)

... ich will jetzt ja keine Diskussion über Frauennippel anfangen, aber das hab' ich heute im Puff für meine Frau gekauft


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> is in L-XXL da.


L wäre gut. Dann muss ich sehen, ob ich es einrichten kann, die Tage mal vorbeizuschauen 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich verstehe diesen Maloja-Hype immer noch nicht...


Ich auch nicht. Ich finde vieles stylemäßig total übertrieben oder einfach daneben. Man muss sich eben die Rosinen rauspicken.  Funktionell ist das Zeug aber echt top!




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab mich schon drauf gefreut, den Han auszulachen, wenn er mit *Kreuz*pflaster unterm Trikot auf*kreuz*t; musst du das kaputt machen?







Bumble schrieb:


> Mari, jetzt weiss ich warum du morgen mit mir nen Night-Ride machen willst.


Hmm... vielleicht hast du "Ride" einfach falsch interpretiert...! 


Btw: Weiß hier jemand, ob GLS auch samstags ausliefert...?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2010)

Nein, GLS/UPS/DPD liefern so weit ich weiß nur Mo-Fr - bei GLS bin ich mir 110%-ig sicher.

Hast du ne Paketnummer - vielleicht kann ich ne Übergabe am WE für dich arrangieren...


Edith erinnert mich gerade daran, dass du in Landau wohnst, da wird von KA aus zugestellt.
Also kann ich dein Paket nicht aus Mannheim mitbringen, falls es überhaupt schon da ist...


----------



## OZM (19. März 2010)

GLS
und zu wieviel % liefern die unter der Woche aus ???


----------



## el Zimbo (19. März 2010)

Das hängt vom Zustand des Fahrers ab...


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nein, GLS/UPS/DPD liefern so weit ich weiß nur Mo-Fr - bei GLS bin ich mir 110%-ig sicher.


Dachte ich mir schon (hatte es auf der Website nicht gefunden). Aaaaaber dieser aktuelle Status laut Parcelforce sieht doch ganz gut aus: 19-03-2010 06:45 | Delivery Agent - GERMANY | *Out for delivery*  Dachte nach dem Stand von gestern abend, dass das heute nix mehr wird...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (19. März 2010)

Letztes Jahr war meine schöne XTR am Weinbiet gestorben, vergangenen So am Drachenfels Schaltauge geschrottet + XTSchaltwerk verbogen, jetzt kommt mal was stabilerers dran...


----------



## lomo (20. März 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr war meine schöne XTR am Weinbiet gestorben, vergangenen So am Drachenfels Schaltauge geschrottet + XTSchaltwerk verbogen, jetzt kommt mal was stabilerers dran...



Lass es einfach weg; was nicht dran ist, kann nicht kaputt gehen.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. März 2010)

Da is was dran, allerdings ist meine Knöchelverletzung noch nicht 100%ig auskuriert und da pedalier ich halt soweit es grade noch geht, da Schieben um einiges mühsamer ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2010)

Der Herr Saumagenprüfer meinte nicht, dass du die Kurbeln demontieren sollst, sondern lediglich die Schaltung.

Was nicht dran ist kann nicht kaputt gehen, und was klappert ist noch dran...


----------



## Romarius (22. März 2010)

Schaltauge gebrochen und Schaltwerk verbogen ist jetzt ja nicht wirklich tragisch. meins biegt sich seit 2 Jahren mal hin und dann wieder zurück. Mann muss nur die Abgänge nur unterschiedlcih genug gestalten


----------



## OZM (22. März 2010)

falls wer bei CRC bestellt, bitte PN an mich - ich tät gerne was dazu bestellen.

O


----------



## Don Stefano (22. März 2010)

Ich auch!


----------



## el Zimbo (22. März 2010)

Na da seid ihr ja schon zu zweit...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. März 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> Schaltauge gebrochen und Schaltwerk verbogen ist jetzt ja nicht wirklich tragisch. meins biegt sich seit 2 Jahren mal hin und dann wieder zurück. Mann muss nur die Abgänge nur unterschiedlcih genug gestalten


 Nicht wirklich, aber ärgerlich wenn man deswegen liegenbleibt, Schaltauge hatte ich letztens dabei und das Schaltwerk ließ sich noch soweit biegen dass 3 Gänge schaltbar waren.
Zuhause hatte ich das zerkratzte u zerschundene Ding im Schraubstock wieder gängig gemacht, jetzt dients nur noch als Notnagel.
An das Saint passten auch die noch intakten Carbonlinks des XTR 
Hatte mich übrigens nicht geerdet, sondern vermutlich Speichenkontakt wg eines Astes



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Herr Saumagenprüfer meinte nicht, dass du  die Kurbeln demontieren sollst, sondern lediglich die Schaltung.
> 
> Was nicht dran ist kann nicht kaputt gehen, und was klappert ist noch  dran...


 Schon klar, wollte damit nur ausdrücken dass ich mit Schaltung besser klettern kann, ausserdem sollte man sich dann u wann mal was Neues gönnen, wo gehobelt wird fallen halt mal Späne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (22. März 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ausserdem sollte man sich dann u wann mal was Neues gönnen



Word!


----------



## Romarius (26. März 2010)

ähm Stichwort: Bremsen.

Meine Louise ist mir immer noch zu schwach, nicht Standfest genug und auch im Unterhalt (hoher Verschleiss d. Beläge, ca 10-12k hm) zu teuer.

Suche daher günstigen, haltbar, leicht zu bedienenden UND (wichtig) standfesten Ersatz mit BRemspower für 2000hm-Abfahrt (ihr wisst schon, diese eine versteckte am Haardtrand )
Code? oder doch fast das doppelte in die Gustav investieren? oder gibts auch andere Alternativen?
(drängt sich eh gerade auf, da sonst sowieso neue Scheiben notwendig wären)


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2010)

Ich hätt jetzt gesagt "Hope V2", aber du hast "günstig" geschrieben....
Angeblich soll die Hayes Stroker mit großen Scheiben nen Geheimtipp sein...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2010)

Nimm die V2.


----------



## Lynus (26. März 2010)

Ich werf mal die Elixir CR in die Runde. Hab ich seit 1,5 Jahren mit 200/200 montiert und noch nie Probleme gehabt. Die gibt´s momentan auch sehr günstig bei den üblichen Verdächtigen im Netz.


----------



## el Zimbo (26. März 2010)

Die Elixir hab ich zwar nie getestet, aber die Code ist halt ne 4-Kolben-Bremse, was das Ding standfest macht.
Ich hab die Code 5 und bin damit sehr zufrieden, hat in den Alpen bisher keine Probleme gemacht.
Die organischen Beläge sind zwar auch sehr schnell runter, aber mit Sinterbelägen taugt die Bremse immer noch.
Das Nonplusultra ist wohl nach wie vor die Gustl - Hope hat da bestimmt auch was passendes am Start.
Als günstige Alternative würde ich noch die Saint in den Fred werfen...


----------



## Don Stefano (26. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Als günstige Alternative würde ich noch die Saint in den Fred werfen...


.


----------



## eL (26. März 2010)

V2
Die m6 gibts ja nicht mehr 
oder halt die m4 

alles natürlich mit floating disc


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2010)

Die da


----------



## Bumble (26. März 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> Meine Louise ist mir immer noch zu schwach, nicht Standfest genug und auch im Unterhalt (hoher Verschleiss d. Beläge, ca 10-12k hm) zu teuer.
> 
> Suche daher günstigen, haltbar, leicht zu bedienenden UND (wichtig) standfesten Ersatz mit BRemspower für 2000hm-Abfahrt (ihr wisst schon, diese eine versteckte am Haardtrand )



Mein Tipp: Nur die BremsSättel und Scheiben auf Gustav M umrüsten, sonst alles lassen wie es ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2010)

Ergo sind die Geberkolben dieselben?


----------



## eL (26. März 2010)

eher nicht
die geber werden kleiner sein um so einen höheren druck im system zu erzeugen. ob die flüssigkeitsmenge im ausgleichsbehälter ausreichnd sein wird bleibt abzuwarten.
vieleicht kann der diensthabende foreninschnör das mal bestätigen oder er mögen für immer schweigen.


----------



## mtb_nico (26. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> vieleicht kann der diensthabende foreninschnör das mal bestätigen oder er mögen für immer schweigen.


Meinste damit mich?? 
Ohne die Maße der Geberkolben kann ich dazu nix sagen. Außer das Louise und Gustel beides Zweikolbenbremsen sind. Die Gustel ist halt ein schwimmend gelagerter Faustsattel und die Louise hat die Kolben beidseitig der Scheibe angeordnet. Hier müsste man dann auch mal mit dem Messschieber die Kolbendurchmesser messen...


----------



## Bumble (26. März 2010)

Na dann beratet ihr euch mal, ich dreh in der Zwischenzeit ne Runde mit meiner Gustl/Louise, die seit nem halben Jahr perfekt ihren Dienst verrichtet. 

Falls es aus Ingeniörs-Sicht nicht funktionieren sollte gebt ihr mir dann ja hoffentlich Bescheid, oder.


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2010)

nico schrieb:
			
		

> Hier müsste man dann auch mal mit dem Messschieber die Kolbendurchmesser messen...


Da kannst du auch einen Zollstock nehmen.

So, jetzt mal bitte Antwort von jemandem, der sich auskennt. Hierbei meine ich keine Ingenieure oder "selbsternannte".
Bummel, soweit ich mich erinnere, sind die Geberkolben der Louise (alt, nicht BAT) und der Gustel gleich groß, die Griffe also austauschbar. Stümmts?

Edith: Merci Bummel - ...


----------



## eL (26. März 2010)

werden die durchmesser von geber kolben eigentlich immer in zoll gemessen.

und was wenn man niemanden beim zoll kennt?

fragen über fragen


----------



## metalfreak (26. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> werden die durchmesser von geber kolben eigentlich immer in zoll gemessen.
> 
> und was wenn man niemanden beim zoll kennt?
> 
> fragen über fragen



 ich kann nimmer


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2010)

eL, ... Klappe?


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2010)

Ja,.. bastelst ihr nur an solchen sicherheitsunkritischen Dingen wie der Bremsanlage. Bremsen werden eh überschätzt und wer später bremst fährt länger schnell...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Bremsen werden eh überschätzt ...



Fast meine Worte. 
Wie wär's mit nem Bremsenprüfstand? Hat gerade jemand zu viel Zeit?
Wo ist das Studentenpack, ich schreibe auch ne Studienarbeit aus ...


----------



## aju (27. März 2010)

Die Kolbendurchmesser stehen im Magura Katalog (Geberkolben Gustav 10,5 mm, Louise ab 2009 11 mm). Die Untersetzung ist also minimal geringer. Dafür ist der Hebel leichter und ergonomischer. Außerdem ist der Easy Bleed Nippel genial und mit dem BAT Knopf kann man das Hebelgefühl noch feintunen.  

Das Ausgleichsbehältervolumen der Gustav- und der Louisegriffe ist ähnlich. Die Kombi funktioniert also theoretisch und praktisch problemlos

Meine Kombi kann ich besonders empfehlen: Nur vorne den Gustav Sattel, alles andere Louise...


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (27. März 2010)

Männer,, habt ihr mal daran gedacht eure Beiträge mit Warnhnweisen nach dem Beispiel von Ü-Ei bzw. Chinesen-Spielzeug zu veröffentlichen? 
Erst der Kammerad mit der "Gabelmodifikation" und jetzt die Bremsen, sowas findet schnell Anklang und wenn dann so nen Trittbrettfahrer auf seinem low-budget Ersatzteillager unterwegs ist und es ihn fürchterlich zerrissen hat, werden die Schrapnelle durch die Luft wirbeln _mich_ treffen und in den Rollstuhl bringen. Ich spreche da aus Erfahrung.

..hab gehört der Wolf sei wieder geräumt^^


----------



## eL (27. März 2010)

aju schrieb:


> Die Kolbendurchmesser stehen im Magura Katalog (Geberkolben Gustav 10,5 mm, Louise ab 2009 11 mm).


 
wieviel stock ist das in zoll ?


----------



## Levty (27. März 2010)

t.b.wildsauu schrieb:


> Männer,, habt ihr mal daran gedacht eure Beiträge mit Warnhnweisen nach dem Beispiel von Ü-Ei bzw. Chinesen-Spielzeug zu veröffentlichen?


Dann müsste man das gesamte www ja verbieten...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Dann müsste man das gesamte www ja verbieten...


Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Halbwissen mitunter sehr gefährlich werden kann. Und da zähle ich solche sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge wie Bremsen und Gabeln hinzu. Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht wenn er sich mit einer selbst gebosselten Bremse auf die Kass legt, ein paar Wirbel bricht und dann die Versicherung bei den fälligen Beträgen das Radel begutachten lässt und fest stellt, dass die Bremse nicht im Originalzustand war? Ich hätte da noch ein paar Bilder auf der Festplatte auf denen man sieht was mit Material passiert wenn es verbosselt ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Das ändert aber nichts daran, dass Halbwissen mitunter sehr gefährlich werden kann. Und da zähle ich solche sicherheitsrelevanten Dinge wie Bremsen und Gabeln hinzu. Hat sich schon mal jemand Gedanken gemacht wenn er sich mit einer selbst gebosselten Bremse auf die Kass legt, ein paar Wirbel bricht und dann die Versicherung bei den fälligen Beträgen das Radel begutachten lässt und fest stellt, dass die Bremse nicht im Originalzustand war? Ich hätte da noch ein paar Bilder auf der Festplatte auf denen man sieht was mit Material passiert wenn es verbosselt ist...



in SternTV gab es vor ein paar Jahren einmal nen Beitrag über RockShox-Gabeln. Dabei ging es zwar nicht um die Haftung sondern um Garantieansprüche.
Im Manual der Gabeln stand: Das Benutzen der Gabel auf unbefestigten Wegen schließt die Garantie aus.
Mit der Haftungsfrage wird es da nicht anders aussehen.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> in SternTV gab es vor ein paar Jahren einmal nen Beitrag über RockShox-Gabeln. Dabei ging es zwar nicht um die Haftung sondern um Garantieansprüche.
> Im Manual der Gabeln stand: Das Benutzen der Gabel auf unbefestigten Wegen schließt die Garantie aus.
> Mit der Haftungsfrage wird es da nicht anders aussehen.


Das ist ein starkes Stück!  Allerdings ist eine Gabel mit 160mm eben auch nur für 160mm ausgelegt und nicht für 170 oder 180mm. Ob sich die Produkthaftung wirklich für eine Federgabel ausschließen lässt wenn auf unbefestigten Wegen fährt kann ich nicht beurteilen. Das müsste mal ein entsprechender Jurist tuen. Für mich persönlich ist das jetzt aber nicht wichtig. Was ich mit meinem Post nur sagen wollte ist, dass wenn Ingenieure vom Fach mit einigen Jahren Berufserfahrung sagen die Gabel/Bremse/Rahmen hat den oder den Federweg/Bremsleistung/was-auch-immer, dann sollte man darauf hören. Nun höre ich schon eL wieder jammern "Die Ingenieure, können nix, wissen nix, blablabla...". Wenn dem wirklich so ist frage ich mich warum nach all den Jahren noch Ingenieure in den Entwicklungsabteilungen sitzen und jede Menge Kohle verdienen. Wie auch immer,... mich persönlich trifft es nicht wenn jemand hier an seinen Parts meint rumfeilen zu müssen, aber ich finde es sehr sehr fraglich im Forum öffentlich zu schreiben: "Das funktioniert wunderbar, da braucht man keine Bedenken zu haben,...".


----------



## pfalz (27. März 2010)

V2 isses auf jeden Fall wert, am Besten mit den A2Z oder ConTec-Belägen, dann ist auch Ruhe...

Ansonsten hätte ich eine Code 5 abzugeben...


----------



## eL (27. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nun höre ich schon eL wieder jammern "Die Ingenieure, können nix, wissen nix, blablabla...".



jetzt tust du mir unrecht!!!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (27. März 2010)

@ el. Gehörst du jetzt auch in die Liga der ich-weiß-alles-oder-doch-nicht--aber-dazu-brauche-ich-erst-einen-Plan Inschenören? Dann fange mal an deinen DR. zu machen, dann kannst du wenigsten den Leuten sagen was sie machen sollen, die Ahnung von der Materie haben.


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2010)

eL schrieb:


> jetzt tust du mir unrecht!!!


Uff... vielleicht habe ich da nen falschen Eindruck gewonnen... Sorry...


----------



## eL (27. März 2010)

wie kommt der alternde mann den darauf?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2010)

@ Nico & Wildsau: Bevor ihr andere Leute als lebensmüde Pfuscher bezeichnet solltet ihr euch mindestens genau so tiefgreifend mit der entsprechenden Thematik auseinendergesetzt haben. Denn auch hier gilt: Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach Fresse halten! 

Ist jetzt bewusst etwas überspitzt formuliert, soll aber keine Beleidigung oder persönlicher Angriff sein. Ich weiß (auch ohne Maschinenbau-Inschenör zu sein ) was ich tue - wenn euch das suspekt vorkommt, ist das eure Sache. Andere Leute als dumm und unfähig hinzustellen ist in einem Forum unheimlich einfach - und ohne Begründung nicht mehr als dahergelaberte Sülze.

Dass so etwas in einem Forum diskutiert wird ist doch nur normal. Wer ohne jegliches Hinterfragen allen möglichen Schei$$ ausm Netz nachbaut ist selbst schuld...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. März 2010)

LOL... ich habe nirgenswo Leute als dumm oder unfähig hingestellt. Bitte Posts genau lesen. Wie gesagt,.. bosselt ihr nur weiter...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist jetzt bewusst etwas überspitzt formuliert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (27. März 2010)

"Bosseln" ist eins, fachmännisch zu Werke gehen, das nächste. Wer letzteres beherrscht, (das tun viele hier) schließt Blödbruch aus.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... Blödbruch ...



Ich mach nur Materialprüfung.


----------



## t.b.wildsauu (28. März 2010)

Ehrlich gesagt, komme ich auch nicht hinter den wirklichen Sinn solcher _bastelarbeiten_, gibt es doch die vermeindlich benötigte Performance beim Händler um die Ecke.....


@ Smogbob: jetzt hast du dich wieder zu sehr angesprochen gefühlt


----------



## eL (28. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich mach nur Materialprüfung.



jeenau
unter realbedingungen


----------



## Levty (28. März 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wer ohne jegliches Hinterfragen allen möglichen Schei$$ ausm Netz nachbaut ist selbst schuld...


Genau das!


----------



## OZM (29. März 2010)

> "Bosseln" ist eins, fachmännisch zu Werke gehen, das nächste



Genau!





[nur weil das Ding mit meiner Kamera aufgenommen wurde und in meinem Album liegt, heißt das NICHT; das ich mehr als ein unschuldiger Zeuge bin - ich bitte darum, dies im Hinblick auf  eventuelle Kommentare zu berücksichtigen]

wünsche noch einen schönen Tag

OZM


----------



## eL (29. März 2010)

mist
ich wollt eigentlich nen bild von meisterhaft gebosselten bremshebeldrehpunktbolzen posten die mindest nen meter nach unten rausstanden aber ich finds nimmer. nichtmal ne selbstsichernde mudda hatta verwendet.
das tat bestimmt sau weh bei jeder kurbelumdrehung.
bosseln macht halt laune auch ohne in direkter nachfolge vom dawindschi abzustammen 



p.s. da fällt mir ein... damals hatsch noch keene kamera


----------



## lomo (29. März 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Genau!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ganz so übel sehen die Schweissnähte doch gar nicht aus


----------



## el Zimbo (30. März 2010)

Ach, die Nähte sind doch nur aufgesetzt, der Eigentümer wollte nur vertuschen, dass er die Stütze verbogen hat...
Immer wieder schön, dieses Bild von OZM's Rennrad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön, dieses Bild von OZM's Rennrad.


Aber noch optimierungsbedürftig... Ich würde z.B. noch diese farblich abgestimmten Bremsen montieren:






Gibts bei Leichtkraft in LU!

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## mtb_nico (30. März 2010)

Oh leck... die Teile sehen mal genialo aus!


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

Ist schon für meinen Daddy als Geburtstagsgeschenk eingeplant. Passt nämlich auch wunderbar (funktionell wie farblich) an sein Canyon Ultimate AL.


----------



## Don Stefano (30. März 2010)

Ich hab auch bald Geburtstag!


----------



## lomo (30. März 2010)

Wollt grad sagen ... hab noch ein "Kellerkind", das Bremsen benötigt.
Will ja kein Fixie aufbauen!


----------



## mtb_nico (30. März 2010)

Und ich erst...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. März 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und ich erst...



Es ist doch bald Ostern. Da könnte man pauschal alle rundum abspeisen!


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wollt grad sagen ... hab noch ein "Kellerkind", das Bremsen benötigt.
> Will ja kein Fixie aufbauen!


Formula K24 gefällig? 180/160? Gebraucht? Hätte ich.


----------



## lomo (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Formula K24 gefällig? 180/160? Gebraucht? Hätte ich.



Hm, passt das auch an nen Dackelschneider?


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, passt das auch an nen Dackelschneider?


Wie heißt das Forum hier? Häääh??

Ansonsten: Gröööhll!!!


----------



## Dddakk (30. März 2010)

Gebrauchtbremsen von Kelme kann ich sehr empfehlen!

Louise biss gerade kräftig bei Julia auf 1600HM Downhill bei 4-21° selbst bei 80km/h.


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gebrauchtbremsen von Kelme kann ich sehr empfehlen!


"Antriebe" von Kelme kann ich auch sehr empfehlen. Hat mich mal ohne viel Müh von Breitenstein bis nach Weidenthal gebracht, sogar ohne Pedaleinsatz!

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Insider....


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

Wenn ihr noch ein bissel dummes Zeug erzählt, gibt's eine Klingel von Kelme.
Kann aber durchaus sein, dass ich demnächst mal als Verkäufer für einige Teile einer Schlachtplatte auftrete. Im Bikemarkt dann aber.


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> dass ich demnächst mal als Verkäufer für einige Teile einer Schlachtplatte auftrete. Im Bikemarkt dann aber.


Fehlgeburt des Zwillings!?!? Ich hoffe doch nicht...


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Fehlgeburt des Zwillings!?!? Ich hoffe doch nicht...


So isses! Man muss sich auch mal beschränken können. Bis auf den CK in Mango und den Singlestar-Titan werde ich die Teile alle rauskloppen. Die RS Revelation ist schon weg. War ja eh eine 100-130 mm schwuletten-CC-Gabel . 
Neue Startegie: Zuerst den Rahmen und dann den Rest.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> War ja eh eine 100-130 mm schwuletten-CC-Gabel . Neue Startegie: Zuerst den Rahmen und dann den Rest.



Gibt es jetzt endlich mal einen Männerrahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

Och, meinen ORANGE P7 finde ich schon recht männlich. Ich hab's halt nicht so mit vollgefederten Komfortschaukeln. So ein feiner Stahlrahmen (oder sollte es doch Titan sein?) bringt meine Augen eher zum Funkeln.


----------



## lomo (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wie heißt das Forum hier? Häääh??



Gelbes Forum! Das andere ist doch das rosa Forum. 

Hey, mir fällt ein, ich hab da noch nen Marin Pine Mountain Stahlrahmen, der wartet auch noch auf einen Aufbau. Vielleicht könnte sich da die Formula gut dran machen ... ich schau mal nach und melde mich.


----------



## mtb_nico (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Titan...


----------



## Bogie (30. März 2010)




----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

Nico, wenn das Ding nicht dieses grässliche Entenhalsunterrohr hätte, wäre es schön.


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nico, wenn das Ding nicht dieses grässliche Entenhalsunterrohr hätte, wäre es schön.



Dann nimm doch das hier aus Engelland... hat auch diese schöne, nicht alltägliche Bremsaufnahme:


----------



## Bogie (30. März 2010)

Das haben sie gemacht, damit man jetzt auch eine 140mm-Gabel fahren darf. War früher grade und nur für max. 130mm-Gabeln zugelassen.
Meine Stahlvariante hat noch das gerade Rohr und ich fahre (ohne Freigabe) trotzdem eine 140er-Gabel...
Der Rahmen hat im übrigen eine geniale Geometrie!!! 
So genug Werbung für Cotic gemacht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch das hier aus Engelland... hat auch diese schöne, nicht alltägliche Bremsaufnahme:


----------



## Optimizer (30. März 2010)

Ich wollte mir nen toten Winkel kaufen... waren allerdings schon ausverkauft oder einfach zu teuer. Also hab ich mir heute nen weeeeeiiiiiten Winkel zugelegt:





Gruß
Der Optimizer - umgekehrt zum Federweg ist hier weniger = mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich wollte mir nen toten Winkel kaufen... waren allerdings schon ausverkauft oder einfach zu teuer. Also hab ich mir heute nen weeeeeiiiiiten Winkel zugelegt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



COOL - wann gibt es die nächsten Filme von dir???


----------



## Flugrost (30. März 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein ("nen") Subwoofer fürs Beik.


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann nimm doch das hier aus Engelland... hat auch diese schöne, nicht alltägliche Bremsaufnahme:


Ich sehe im Moment nicht, dass dieses Teil ein mir angemessenes Ausfallende hat.


----------



## Bogie (31. März 2010)

Dann kuck mal da: http://www.cotic.co.uk/product/simple


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2010)

Ah ja! Das schaut schon besser aus.
Erschreckend: Auf dem Link ist das eine Zeichnung und kein Foto und dann noch "Out of  Stock. Back later in the Year."


----------



## OZM (31. März 2010)

flachster DM-Vorbau, den ich bekommen konnte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> COOL - wann gibt es die nächsten Filme von dir???


von mir & mit dir brauchen noch nen Törmin und ne gescheite Lokazion.


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. März 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> von mir & mit dir brauchen noch nen Törmin und ne gescheite Lokazion.



Sonntag oder Montag diese Lokazion??

KLICK

Mein Bruder möchte da hin


----------



## Houschter (31. März 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mein Bruder möchte da hin



Bruder? Es gibt also zwei, die's nicht gibt!?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. März 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Bruder? Es gibt also zwei, die's nicht gibt!?!



Opti kennt ihn, ich kenne ihn glaub ich auch ...


----------



## lomo (5. April 2010)

Liebe Freunde des gepflegten Radsports.

Ich brauche mal etwas Beratung. Mit schöner Regelmässigkeit fällt an meinem Eingänger immer wieder ein Innenlager mit erhöhtem Spiel oder schlechtem Lauf auf. Üblicherweise nach dem 12h-Rennen in Külsheim und irgendwann nochmal im Frühjahr. Ich hab ne LX-Kurbel (HT-II) verbaut mit den dazugehörigen Lagerschalen (und logischerweise auch Lager). Ist das Shimano-Glump nicht für die Belastungen durch den Singlespeedbetrieb ausgelegt? Könnte nahe liegen, da das ja Komponenten eines Schaltungsherstellers sind ...  
Gibt es Innenlager mit ner höher zu erwartenden Lebensdauer? Was weiss das gemeine Forumsvolk dazu?

Danke für die Aufmerksamkeit.


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2010)

Jetzt habe ich das Singlespeeden mit einer HT II-Kurbel und demselbigen Innenlager noch nie probiert, da RennFresse klassisch Vierkant bestückt ist, aber ein Innenlager HT II-XT (unterscheidet sich das von LX?) hätte ich inkl. gebrauchter Kurbel noch da. Ist eine XT-Kurbel aus der vorletzten Modellserie.
Bei Interesse: Sach watt!
Vielleicht wird dir jemand zu den sündteuren CK-Innenlagern raten, aber da könnte man sich halt Jahre lang neue XT-Innenlager gönnen, bevor man den Preis raus hat und dann ist das CK wahrscheinlich auch putt.


----------



## Flugrost (5. April 2010)

Das hier werde ich mir näher anschauen. Die bauen Schrägkugellager ein. Die Vorteile dürften bekannt sein.

Mit Race Face habe ich keine sehr dollen Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## mtb_nico (5. April 2010)

Mmmh... vielleicht wirklich mal ein XT testen und wenn das anders als Kelme berichtet bei dir auch eine sehr geringe Halbwertszeit hat, dann liegts entweder an deiner Pflege (Hochdruckreiniger bis der Arzt kommt nehme ich mal nicht an...) oder eventuell an deiner Einbausituation. Vielleicht ist die Kettenspannung grundsätzlich zu hoch eingestellt? Lagerschäden kommen oft von falschen Betriebbedingungen und das würde ich hier mal als Frage in den Raum stellen wenn andere Biker, die auch viele KM pressen *zu_Kelme_guck*, keine solchen Probleme haben.

Ach... vielleicht hast du auch brutalste Beine im Vergleich zu Kelme? Der ist ja auch wie ich eher drahtig.


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2010)

Welchen Teil des Satzes "Mein Singlespeeder hat ein Vierkant-Innenlager." hast du jetzt nicht verstanden?


----------



## Tobsn (5. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> .... Mit schöner Regelmässigkeit fällt an meinem Eingänger immer wieder ein Innenlager mit erhöhtem Spiel oder schlechtem Lauf auf. ...


Kann an der Qualität der Shimano Innenlager liegen oder daran, dass die Gewinde in Deinem Rahmen schlecht fluchten.

Schöne Innenlager gibts auch vonReset.
Ansonsten gibt es das Acros auch mit ordentlichen Stahlkugeln, das sollte halten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (5. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach... vielleicht hast du auch brutalste Beine im Vergleich zu Kelme? Der ist ja auch wie ich eher drahtig.



Hm, vielleicht sollte ich die Beine mal rasieren  Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich weniger Pfunde als Kelme auf die Waage bringe.

Kettenspannung könnte eine Möglichkeit sein; leider habe ich in der Vergangenheit die Schäden nicht dokumentiert, von daher meine ich, dass es nicht immer die selbe Seite ist. 'N halbes Lager, also die Schale auf der betroffenen Seite habe ich noch da (so'n SM-BB70).


----------



## mtb_nico (5. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...oder daran, dass die Gewinde in Deinem Rahmen schlecht fluchten.


Guter Einwurf!  Vor dem nächsten Montieren eines Lagersatzes das Tretlager professionell planfräsen lassen (nein... nicht mit Schleifpapier und nem Holzklotz!).


----------



## lomo (5. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... dass die Gewinde in Deinem Rahmen schlecht fluchten.



Wie messen?

Könnt ich auch selbst beantworten: Ich geb's bei uns in den Messraum, dann krieg' ich aber doofe Fragen ("Haste ne Zeichnung mit den Toleranzen dazu?")


----------



## mtb_nico (5. April 2010)

Eventuell könntest du mit nem Messschieber die Breite des Tretlagergehäuses an mehreren Punkten am Umfang messen (mit demontiertem Tretlager). Wenn die Werte sich unterscheiden haste schon einen ersten Anhaltspunkt. Und sollten sich auf der Stirnseite des Gehäuses Lackreste befinden ist ein planfräsen eh überfällig.


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, vielleicht sollte ich die Beine mal rasieren  Aber wenn ich ehrlich bin, bin ich der Meinung, dass ich weniger Pfunde als Kelme auf die Waage bringe....


Gegenüber lomo bin ich ein fettes Ferkel. Manchmal sogar absolut gesehen.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. April 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Gegenüber lomo bin ich ein fettes Ferkel. Manchmal sogar absolut gesehen.



Dass ich nicht lache... 

Auch wenn Shimano in Masse herstellt, bin ich immer noch von der Quali überzeugt.
Hätte auch die Sache mit dem Planfräsen in den Raum geworfen.
Aber was mische ich mich hier überhaupt ein, als Schaltungs-Weichei...


----------



## Houschter (5. April 2010)

@lomo: Was für ne km-Leistung hat denn so ein Lager vom Einbau bis zum Schaden? Ungefähr...
Schau dir das Innenleben von dem Teil mal an, dann weist warum das kaputt geht. Kügelchen kaum größer als Stecknadelköpfe...
Das viele Fahren im Wiegetritt tut sein übriges, würd auf normalen Verschleiß tippen. Tauschs nach jedem Winter aus und du hast Ruhe.
Kontrolle ob plan und fluchtend schadet aber dennoch nix.


----------



## Tobsn (6. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie messen?


Die einfache Methode ohne Messtechnik.

Lager einbauen.
Achse durch das erste Lager schieben.
Achse sollte sauber in das zweite Lager laufen.

Bei mir sind die Lager auch nach ca. einem Jahr durch. Egal ob XT oder XTR.
Werden halt gewechselt, geht ja schnell und sind nicht teuer.


----------



## lomo (6. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Die einfache Methode ohne Messtechnik.
> 
> Lager einbauen. :haken:
> Achse durch das erste Lager schieben. :haken:
> ...



Ah ja, der letzte Absatz ist doch aufschlussreich. Dann sollte ich eventuell einen prophylaktischen Wechsel in der dunklen Jahreszeit vorsehen.

Ich arbeite ja selbst in einem japanisch-deutschen Joint-Venture und bin von japanischen Auslegungen/Konstruktionen gewohnt, dass diese sehr konservativ ausgelegt sind und von daher eine gewisse Dauerhaltbarkeit aufweisen. Vielleicht hat aber Shimano eine andere Philosophie und den "After-Market" als zusätzliche Einnahmequelle für sich entdeckt .... aber das nur am Rande.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (6. April 2010)

@lomo   ..in Japan gibt es sicher ganz wenige Singlespeeder  .
Aber zum SIS schicke ich dir harte Gongurens!

Frohes Messen!


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2010)

Entschuldigt wenn ich euer Technikgewichse durch zwei Fotos unterbreche. 

Da Mari ständig drüber lästert müssen die sofort hier rein meine neuen Prinzessin Lillifee Handschuhe.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. April 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Entschuldigt wenn ich euer Technikgewichse durch zwei Fotos unterbreche.
> 
> Da Mari ständig drüber lästert müssen die sofort hier rein meine neuen Prinzessin Lillifee Handschuhe.



da liebe ich doch meine Sombrio Handschuhe, ohne die blöden Klettverschlüsse.

Gruß

Fibbs - ist ja nur meine Meinung


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> da liebe ich doch meine Sombrio Handschuhe, ohne die blöden Klettverschlüsse.



Schon mal die Troy Lee GP Gloves anprobiert ? Muss ja nicht gleich die Lillifee-Edition sein, sind aber meiner Meinung nach das beste was es handschuhtechnisch gibt.


----------



## lomo (6. April 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Entschuldigt wenn ich euer Technikgewichse durch zwei Fotos unterbreche.



1.) Niemals rechtfertigen
2.) Innenlager werden eh völlig überbewertet


----------



## mtb_nico (6. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> 2.) Innenlager werden eh völlig überbewertet


Richtig!  Fixie war gestern, heute ist Laufrad!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Richtig!  Fixie war gestern, heute ist Laufrad!!



Fixie is' nix für mich. 
Das Spiel wird mit einer entsprechenden Anzahl von Lagen mit Gaffer-Tape egalisiert.


----------



## JeTho (6. April 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Schon mal die Troy Lee GP Gloves anprobiert ? Muss ja nicht gleich die Lillifee-Edition sein, sind aber meiner Meinung nach das beste was es handschuhtechnisch gibt.



Schon mal Thor Gloves anprobiert?


----------



## Bumble (6. April 2010)

JeTho schrieb:


> Schon mal Thor Gloves anprobiert?



Gibts bei CRC sehr günstig, wollt ich mir schon öfter mal mitbestellen zum testen.


----------



## JeTho (7. April 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gibts bei CRC sehr günstig, wollt ich mir schon öfter mal mitbestellen zum testen.



Na dann hast du jetzt einen Grund mal welche mitzubestellen. Für mich die Besten!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2010)

haben die Troy Lee & Thor Klettverschlüsse???


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. April 2010)

gerade gekauft!!

bei dem Preis konnte ich nicht wiederstehen


----------



## Levty (7. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Richtig!  Fixie war gestern, heute ist Laufrad!!


Sag das nicht zu laut...


----------



## JeTho (7. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> haben die Troy Lee & Thor Klettverschlüsse???



Ja.


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2010)

Thor Gloves rule!


----------



## strandi (8. April 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Gibts bei CRC sehr günstig, wollt ich mir schon öfter mal mitbestellen zum testen.



hab auch thor - empfehlenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zena (8. April 2010)

liebe Gemeinde,

es ist mal wieder soweit, das jährliche Ausmisten hat begonnen. Diese zwei Schätzchen sind zum Verkauf. Wer Interesse hat kann sich gerne bei mir per PN melden. Beide sind Größe S, die Ausstattung und evtl. Probefahrt lässt sich beim Fläschchen Bier bequatschen.

LG
Zena


----------



## han (8. April 2010)

@Zena: gibts was neues oder kein Bock mehr auf Radeln?


----------



## Houschter (8. April 2010)

Und womit fährst dann?


----------



## Flugrost (8. April 2010)

Übergangsweise mitm RR auf den Trails - hat sie schon gemacht.


----------



## eL (9. April 2010)

ja das sah aber wirklich schaize aus

zena hol dir doch son crosser aus plaste
crosser sind wirklich wirklich tres chic zur zeit!!!



p.s. sieht so aus aus würdest du einer kleiner glaubenskriese entgegensteuer  Bevor du uns hierkomplett abrutschst und alle bikes verkaufst lass uns das am sonntach doch noch mal bei ner schorle und ner runde MTB fahren bequatschen. 

Im nahmen aller darf ich wohl sagen das wir dich nicht kampflos an die rennratt fraktion verlieren werden!!!!


beste grüße eL


----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Im nahmen aller darf ich wohl sagen das wir dich nicht kampflos an die rennratt fraktion verlieren werden!!!!


----------



## zena (9. April 2010)

keine Panik Jungs ich glaube an die Macht der Stollen und das Biken bleibt meine Leidenschaft.
Es wird was neues geben...
Was besser zum Frühling passt und figürlich schmeichelt
LG
Zena


----------



## eL (9. April 2010)

zena schrieb:


> Es wird was neues geben...
> Was besser zum Frühling passt und figürlich schmeichelt
> LG
> Zena



neue frisur neues bike neue........

Zena sprich mit uns!!!!

was soll es denn werden?

nen netten franzosen vieleicht? 
oder wieder nen zebra?

beste grüße eL


----------



## Houschter (9. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> neue frisur neues bike neue........
> 
> Zena sprich mit uns!!!!
> 
> ...



So über er sich in Geduld und labe sich an den Erwartungsfreuden. 

Nenne mal lieber einen Nachholtermin für das zuletzt ausgefallene Spochtevent!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (9. April 2010)

sonntach 1000

NW

oder 

Maykummer

wie de willscht

odr och jimmeldingen... aber da weis ja keener wo dit iss


----------



## Houschter (9. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> sonntach 1000
> 
> NW
> 
> ...



Wat iss mit Samstag??? Sonntach iss schlecht!


----------



## el Zimbo (9. April 2010)

Checkt mal eure PN's...


----------



## Flugrost (9. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ja das sah aber wirklich schaize aus
> 
> zena hol dir doch son crosser aus plaste
> crosser sind wirklich wirklich tres chic zur zeit!!!
> ...


Wie leicht du zu schockieren bist, Liebes.


----------



## zena (9. April 2010)

so jetzt bin ich seeehr einsam 
mein SX ist eben verkauft wordeneinfach sooo
es wird knapp mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz bis Sonntag
schlimmstenfalls mit BigBetty auf dem RR


----------



## eL (9. April 2010)

ich kann dir nen camel mitbringen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. April 2010)

zena schrieb:


> so jetzt bin ich seeehr einsam
> mein SX ist eben verkauft wordeneinfach sooo
> es wird knapp mit dem fahrbaren Untersatz bis Sonntag
> schlimmstenfalls mit BigBetty auf dem RR


Ich hätte nochn vernachlässigtes Stumpy rumstehen, das müsste mal wieder bewegt werden


----------



## Romarius (12. April 2010)

@technerds: bremsumrüstung steht an bzw. wird durchgeführt, danke für die tipps schonmal. kann mir wer helfen, welche adapter ich brauche? neue bremse: gustav 210/160, dabei wäre für vorne pm 13 das müsste für vorne hinkommen: mz 66 sl1 bj 2007

hinten ist aktuell bei der louise 180er-scheibe adapter nr 16 montiert... heisst das, ich habe eine IS-Aufnahme? das würde bedeuten, dass halter nr 8 bei dem 160er rotor passen würde.

habe ich irgendwo einen denkfehler? 

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. April 2010)

Um dem Namen der Schlachtplatte die Ehre zu erweisen hier mal etwas *Frischfleisch*. Ich machte mir anlässlich der angeblich nippelschädigenden Maloja Netzhemdchen mal die Mühe auf dem Föhrlenberg die Mode-Tussi zu mimen und spielte etwas mit dem Selbstauslöser 





Zu sehen sind:
Maloja Wipeout Jersey 2010 (electric sun, Gr. L)
Maloja Rock Short 2009 (saffron, Gr. S)
661 Evolution Helm 2009 (legend black, Gr. M)
(Spiderman-Schuhe, Goggle, Rad, Hartz-4 Lyrik etc. sind ja nicht mehr neu...)

Das Trikot trägt sich sehr angenehm, der Stoff ist schön weich -> Nippel-Entwarnung  Und es ist natürlich schön luftig und sitzt auch mit S-Jacket noch locker, dafür ist es auch gedacht.
Die Hose ist auch klasse, die Luftschlitze sind genial fürs Bergaufstrampeln und lassen sich auch während der Fahrt gut bedienen. Einziges Manko hier: die Weitenverstelung mit Plastik-Schnalle und -Riemen.
Der Helm sitzt perfekt, ist gut belüftet und ist fast 200g leichter als mein Remedy in gleicher Größe  Das war auch einer der Haupt-Kaufgründe (neben dem CRC-Sale-Preis), denn ab und zu hat sich mein Nacken über das Helmgewicht beschwert. Schade, dass die Carbonversion schon ausverkauft war...


----------



## metalfreak (12. April 2010)

hey smubob, wir müssten auch ma wieder ne runde fahren gehn...


----------



## Houschter (12. April 2010)

Irgendwie erinnerst mich gerade an die






hier.  *duck und weg*


----------



## Quente (12. April 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ..... die Mode-Tussi ......
> 
> quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> hey smubob, wir müssten auch ma wieder ne runde fahren gehn...


Hab ich auch grad die Tage zum Michar gemeint 




Houschter schrieb:


> Irgendwie erinnerst mich gerade an die
> 
> hier.  *duck und weg*


Falsche Farbe 




Quente schrieb:


> Fehlen nur noch weiße Socken.


Die ziehe ich nur in Sandalen an


----------



## Levty (16. April 2010)

Grad auf unserem 14m (a)Sozialbau Balkon gebastelt.




Es lebe das Riggen, denn es vereinfacht einem das Leben 
Ab in die Matte und mit einem  den Sonnenuntergang genießen!


----------



## pfalz (16. April 2010)

Fehlt noch:






Steak direkt in die Hängematte...


----------



## Levty (16. April 2010)

...kommt noch. Ist im Aufbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (17. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Grad auf unserem 14m (a)Sozialbau Balkon gebastelt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Lev,... das ist Style pur


----------



## Deleted 48198 (19. April 2010)

Ist das eigentlich vom diensthabenden Inschenör abgenommen


----------



## mtb_nico (19. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich vom diensthabenden Inschenör abgenommen


Was ihr auf euren Balkonen macht interessiert mich doch nicht und WILL ich schon GARNICHT wissen...


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2010)

Bracht jemand ne hochwertige Unterziehhose?
Hab eine abzugeben.


----------



## lomo (19. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Bracht jemand ne hochwertige Unterziehhose?
> Hab eine abzugeben.



Is' die gebraucht?


----------



## Tobsn (19. April 2010)

Bis jetzt ist die neu, einmal fürs Foto aus der Box und wieder rein.

Gebrauchte Höschen usw. gibt es hier.


----------



## Romarius (19. April 2010)

suche derzeite eine gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene Magura Gustav. wenn ihr was habt mit pm/is haltern, bitte melden  ja, ich nehm sie AUCH geschenkt! 

mein bazzaar: hayes el camino, louise 06, vaude bike-unterhöschen (m), tsg-knieschoner (m), 2 vaude bikeshirts (m), magura ventidisc (neu)....


----------



## hossianajoe (19. April 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> suche derzeite eine gebrauchte, aber gut erhaltene Magura Gustav. wenn ihr was habt mit pm/is haltern, bitte melden  ja, ich nehm sie AUCH geschenkt!
> 
> mein bazzaar: hayes el camino, louise 06, vaude bike-unterhöschen (m), tsg-knieschoner (m), 2 vaude bikeshirts (m), magura ventidisc (neu)....



Ruf mal diese Handynr.in Landau an,0176-41330350,er heist Michael und hat eine sehr gut erhaltenen Gustel zu verkaufen!
Gruß Gerhard!


----------



## Levty (19. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich vom diensthabenden Inschenör abgenommen


Ja. Mir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (19. April 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Ist das eigentlich vom diensthabenden Inschenör abgenommen


Das kann auch ein Betonkopp, äääh, Bauinschenör ...


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2010)

danke gerhard.

nochmal zu meinem immer noch aktuellem Krankheitsfall... habe das Tretlager auseinandergebaut, da eben selbiges ziemlich wackelt bzw spiel hat. Hab seit ihc das Bike hab, nix dran gemacht, daher vermute ich (bzw Tick, easymtber und Smubob) ausgeleierte Lagerschalen. 

kommt das hin?
Knacken oder so tut nichts (ausser die Pedale, aber da fehlt noch der passende Schlüssel zum wechseln auf die neuen).

Danke Frau Doktor 

(ja, ich weiss, dass meine Teilepflege unter aller Sau ist!  )


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2010)

Bist du dir sicher, dass es das Tretlager und nicht die Kurbeln sind Spiel haben?


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2010)

ja, sorry. Die Kurbeln wackeln  und mittlerweile sogar hakts leicht manchmal...


----------



## Deleted 48198 (20. April 2010)

Wenn es Race Face Kurbeln sind, schmeiß sie weg. Hatte gleiches Problem. Bin damit mal hängen geblieben. Konnte sie nie wieder fest ziehen, auch mit dem angeblichen roten Fixierring von Race Face nicht. Was man so liest, ist es aber ein firmentypisches Problem.


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2010)

XT (hollowtech 2) von 06 oder 07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (20. April 2010)

So wie die Welle aussieht wird da ne neue Kurbel + Innenlager fällig!


----------



## lomo (20. April 2010)

Hm,

so wie das aussieht, läuft dir da die Brühe rein. Mein linkes Lager, dass ich gestern demontiert habe, hatte eine ähnliche Färbung wie dein ganzes Kurbelgedöns.


----------



## mtb_nico (20. April 2010)

Übrigens hast du Dreck unter den Fingernägeln...


----------



## lomo (20. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Übrigens hast du Dreck unter den Fingernägeln...



Abbuzze ...


----------



## OZM (20. April 2010)

Wenn Du entdeckst, dass Du ein totes Pferd reitest, steig ab!

Shim XT Lager sind gut und preiswert, haben aber entgegen der landläufigen Meinung NICHT das ewige Leben


----------



## Romarius (20. April 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm,
> 
> so wie das aussieht, läuft dir da die Brühe rein.


ja ist so eine Mischung aus Öl/Fett und Dreck, sonst macht mir die Kurbel eigentlich einen guten Eindruck...

@nico: danke. kam sicher noch von der Sitzung vorher. 





@ozm: nach 2 jahren ist das wohl normaler verschleiss, denke ich...


----------



## lomo (20. April 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> Shim XT Lager sind gut und preiswert, haben aber entgegen der landläufigen Meinung NICHT das ewige Leben



Word!


----------



## Levty (20. April 2010)

Hab heute was neues gekauft:


Tobsn schrieb:


>


----------



## Bumble (21. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab heute was neues gekauft:



Mmmmh, lecker, das schicke Höschen Nummer 24 aus dem Automaten.  Gute Wahl.


----------



## Levty (21. April 2010)

..."riecht" sogar noch  Nein, nicht nach Tobi!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (21. April 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Hab heute was neues gekauft:


Steht Dir gut das geile Stück.


----------



## mtb_nico (21. April 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> @nico: danke. kam sicher noch von der Sitzung vorher.


KLASSIKER!!! 


Romarius schrieb:


> @ozm: nach 2 jahren ist das wohl normaler verschleiss, denke ich...


Ja also wenn die zwei Jahre gehalten haben ist doch top. Meine halten seit 1,5 Jahren eigentlich auch tadellos.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (21. April 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Steht Dir gut das geile Stück.



Was ist den da für ein Tatoo auf dem linken Oberschenkel. Sieht aus wie ein Schweinderl


----------



## Levty (21. April 2010)

Foto vom Maddin. Weil ich den so geil finde!


----------



## Tobsn (21. April 2010)

Ich seh da einen alten Mann mit Bart.


----------



## Romarius (21. April 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> K
> Ja also wenn die zwei Jahre gehalten haben ist doch top. Meine halten seit 1,5 Jahren eigentlich auch tadellos.


ich hab den Verschleiss ja erst "vor kurzem" - also letzten August - bemerkt


----------



## Zelle (21. April 2010)

Neben all dem 2nd-Hand-Hösschen-Fetisch habe ich mal eine ganz asexuelle Anfrage: 

*Hat irgendwer noch eine Pike günstig abzugeben? Optischer Zustand ist relativ egal, technisch sollte sie aber in Ordnung sein. Vielleicht kommt auch eine Alternative zur Pike infrage, sollte es da was passendes im Angebot geben.*


----------



## Flugrost (21. April 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Neben all dem 2nd-Hand-Hösschen-Fetisch habe ich mal eine ganz asexuelle Anfrage:
> 
> *Hat irgendwer noch eine Pike günstig abzugeben? Optischer Zustand ist relativ egal, technisch sollte sie aber in Ordnung sein. Vielleicht kommt auch eine Alternative zur Pike infrage, sollte es da was passendes im Angebot geben.*



Schonmal im Pikemarkt geschaut?
Peik1
Peik2
Peik3
Peik4
Peik5

Peik5 is ein bissl schwerer...


----------



## Zelle (21. April 2010)

Natürlich ... ist aber noch nicht *das* Schnäppchen dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. April 2010)

Also verschenken wird keiner so ne geile Gabel...
...und Pike5 kommt aus Italien...


----------



## Zelle (21. April 2010)

Habe meine ja auch "geschnekt" bekommen. Sowas muss doch auch ein zweites Mal gehen! Die fünfte Pike wäre auch OK, aber das müsste dann wesentlich günstiger sein als eine Pike, sonst spricht für mich nichts für die MZ.


----------



## Romarius (22. April 2010)

alles-muss-raus-Bazzarrrr:
Vaude Bikeshirt, beige-braun, Gr. M, 2mal getragen, 15.-
Vaude Bikeshirt-Team, orange, Gr. L, 5mal getragen, 20.-
TSG Knie/Schienbeinschoner AM Kevlar Gr s/m (Strumpf), neu und ovp, 35.-
Vaude Beinlinge, Gr. M neu und ungetragen, 20.-
Vaude Armlinge, Gr. M neu und ungetragen, 15.-
Vaude Unterbuchse Gr. L neu und ungetragen, 15.-
Vaude Bike-Regenjacke (mit langem Rückenteil), Gr.M, 3-4mal getragen (gerade frisch aus dem beiligenden Beutel genommen, daher so zerknittert). 35.-

Die UVP's bzw Netzpreise der neuen Sachen kann man sich besorgen. Das Zeuch soll wech, da ichs nicht brauche, also macht Angebote. Erst hier, dann in den Bikemarkt...Preise VHB!


----------



## Romarius (22. April 2010)

hier noch


----------



## zena (24. April 2010)

Hallo Männer,

das gabs heute bei mir zum einstauben.
Atömchen und ich haben heute die Antje Kramer in der Rhön getroffen und ein Mädels-FTT mitgemacht.
Der Stumpi schlägt sich gut im Gelände, genau das was ich gesucht habe
Sehr sicher im Handling durch den flachen Lenkwinkel und von Anfang an geschmeidiges Fahrwerk.
Der 70er Lenker und die Comand-Post sind der Hammer
...übrigens, Antje ist die absolute Obergöttin beim Biken, vermittelt Fahrtechnik sehr verständlich und ist ne absolute Spam-Granate
War ein perfekter Tag


----------



## Flugrost (24. April 2010)

- ssssexy, ich bin mal gespannt, wie die Karre live is.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (24. April 2010)

Ein Giant fahr ich wenn alles gut läuft wohl bald auch... nur paar Nummern GRÖßER


----------



## Berghaemmerer (24. April 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Neben all dem 2nd-Hand-Hösschen-Fetisch habe ich mal eine ganz asexuelle Anfrage:
> 
> *Hat irgendwer noch eine Pike günstig abzugeben? Optischer Zustand ist relativ egal, technisch sollte sie aber in Ordnung sein. Vielleicht kommt auch eine Alternative zur Pike infrage, sollte es da was passendes im Angebot geben.*



Fallsde nix passendes findest hätt ich noch ne neuwertige 09er Tora rumliegen


----------



## Bogie (24. April 2010)

Sehr nice! Glückwunsch, viel Spaß und immer genug Grip.


----------



## eL (24. April 2010)

nettes giant..... gehörts dem atom? 
was wurd aus dem kona schinken?


----------



## Don Stefano (24. April 2010)

Schickes Bike!

Wenn die 301 Fahrer fast alle ne Lyric fahren können, muss die 26 in den Stumpi auch rein passen. Bin Vorgestern meinen alten Stumpi auch mal wieder ausgeritten. Ist schon ein cooles Bike.


----------



## zena (25. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nettes giant..... gehörts dem atom?
> was wurd aus dem kona schinken?



nein, das giant ist der antje ihres 
atömchen hat sich aber reinverliebt

@donstefano: was meinst du mit 26?
wohl eher eine 36er fox? ins stumpy? theoretisch wohl denkbar...


----------



## el Zimbo (25. April 2010)

Sehr schönes Bike - rot gefällt mir eh fast immer... 
Und die 32er Fox reicht bestimmt auch logger.


----------



## Houschter (25. April 2010)

Glückwunsch 10a, sehr schönes Baik!


----------



## eL (25. April 2010)

zena schrieb:


> nein, das giant ist der antje ihres
> atömchen hat sich aber reinverliebt



in die antje?
welch verschwendung


----------



## zena (25. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> in die antje?
> welch verschwendung



nö, atönchen will das giant
10a will das antje 
und weißt du was? ich krieg sie auch noch dazu, in die pfalz zu kommenmein unwiederstehliches angebot ist schon auf dem weg zu ihrwenn meine idee klappt, kannst zu mir "eure excelenz" sagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Stefano (26. April 2010)

zena schrieb:


> @donstefano: was meinst du mit 26?
> wohl eher eine 36er fox? ins stumpy? theoretisch wohl denkbar...


Ja genau, ich kann die Gabeln aber nich auseinander halten.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2010)

Hat jemand mitbekommen, wer bei der Navigationsgeräteverlosung (diese grünen Dinger) abgeräumt hat? Der Fred ist ja pünktlich nach Ablauf der Frist gelöscht worden. Spanische Sache!

Haardtfahrer

Egal, wer gewonnen hat, verdient hätte ich eins!


----------



## plastikengel (27. April 2010)

das erste mal das ich hier was poste - und auch noch was fahrradrelevantes







und 






um die alte mühle mal ein wenig aufzumotzen!
jetzt kann das fahrtraining kommen


----------



## eL (27. April 2010)

der vorbau steht dir aber total


----------



## mtb_nico (27. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> der vorbau steht dir aber total


Hehe... alte Toppsau!


----------



## plastikengel (27. April 2010)

eL schrieb:


> der vorbau steht dir aber total



war der hübscheste, den die hatten  - den musste mal in live gesehen haben! 

jetzt noch nen weißen spacer und ne weiße sattelklemme und ich hab' n zebra-bike


----------



## eL (28. April 2010)

ja genau ;-)  wann wird er probegefahren?

herr inschnör: von gut aussehen verstehen sie nix.

klingt vieleicht komisch... iss aber so.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (28. April 2010)

Auch zum ersten mal ein Bildchen poste...

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/630454]
	
[/URL]

Für meine neues Bike, kann ja net schaden.


----------



## metalfreak (28. April 2010)

so ma was in eigener sache. eigenwerbung stink, aber naja

freu mich auf kommentare und votes fürs vdw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (28. April 2010)

Super!
besonders die "Im-Schritt-Perspektive"


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. April 2010)

@stonelebs: sehr gute Wahl, sogar von Whizz Wheel´s eingespeicht!! Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen, ähm rollen.

... und wo ist der Rest vom neuen Gefährt???


----------



## Deleted 38566 (29. April 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @stonelebs: sehr gute Wahl, sogar von Whizz Wheel´s eingespeicht!! Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen, ähm rollen.
> 
> ... und wo ist der Rest vom neuen Gefährt???




der Rest wurde schon mehrfach getest und für super befunden. 
Vielleicht schaffe ich es heute, den neuen Laufradsatz einzubauen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (29. April 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Auch zum ersten mal ein Bildchen poste...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Herr beweist Geschmack 
Ich fahr die Teile seit Nov 09 und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. April 2010)

@berghammer,

danke für das Blümchen 

ein kleiner Vorgeschmack in 2 Wochen 

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/631479]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Houschter (1. Mai 2010)

Schickes Baik!

Auf den Ausblick freu ich mich auch schon, vom Rest des WE's ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2010)

100 PS weg, 10 PS her.
Der Sommer kann kommen, yeah!
Baujahr genau das gleiche wie meins =)





Stinkt und röhrt


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. Mai 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> 100 PS weg, 10 PS her.
> Der Sommer kann kommen, yeah!
> Baujahr genau das gleiche wie meins =)
> 
> ...



Sieht aber irgendwie um einiges besser aus als du. Liegt wohl am italienischen Style  
Für HD die beste Investition.


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Stinkt und röhrt



Ich auch!


----------



## Levty (1. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich auch!


Du heulst aber rum, wenn man dich tritt!


----------



## LDVelo (1. Mai 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> 100 PS weg, 10 PS her.
> Der Sommer kann kommen, yeah!
> Baujahr genau das gleiche wie meins =)
> 
> ...



Cool, sogar mit Lefty,ähm...pardon,Righty


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> ...pardon,Righty



Politisch inkorrekt


----------



## el Zimbo (2. Mai 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Politisch inkorrekt



Stimmt, bei dem Dreck der da hinten raus kommt...


----------



## Dddakk (2. Mai 2010)

Vespen dürfen das! Und was gibt schöneres als mit nem Mädel im Damensitz durchs Land zu knattern. So wie sellemohls.....  schwärm!


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Mai 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Und was gibt schöneres als mit nem Mädel im Damensitz durchs Land zu knattern. So wie sellemohls.....  schwärm!


Boah,... musst du alt sein...  Auf mein Mofa hat sich lebtags keine gesetzte...


----------



## Kelme (2. Mai 2010)

Es scheitert heute wohl an Mädels, die noch wissen, was ein Damensitz ist. Es ist zu vermuten, das heutzutage die erste Frage wäre, ob diese "Stellung" denn besonders "antörnt" (oder so).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (2. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Auf mein Mofa hat sich lebtags keine gesetzte...


Eine Vespa ist auch kein Mofa.

Wobei an Kelmes Theorie einiges dran sein könnte... 

Nichtsdestotrotz habe ich schon einige Reservierungen für die Fahrt an den See. Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter passen 

Das Teil ist echt bombig


----------



## Radde (2. Mai 2010)

Meins


----------



## Flugrost (2. Mai 2010)

Grünes Licht im Steuerrohr - wie fährt sich das?


----------



## Radde (2. Mai 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Grünes Licht im Steuerrohr - wie fährt sich das?



naja eigentlich ganz gut... fast so gut wie:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OJJPS5lZaqA"]YouTube- Rambo-Blaues Licht[/nomedia]


----------



## DerandereJan (3. Mai 2010)

Grüße aus Gießen ihr beiden !


----------



## Levty (3. Mai 2010)

Schööönes Ding!


----------



## Bogie (3. Mai 2010)

Viel Spaß damit. Aber laß das Durchlöchern von Gliedmaßen weg!


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Boah,... musst du alt sein...  Auf mein Mofa hat sich lebtags keine gesetzte...




Bin ich!  Du Erstwähler! 

Vespa ist kein Mofa, sondern Kult. Und bei mir standen die Mädels Schlange, besonders südlich der Alpen kennen die den Damensitz.

@Levty:  Viel Spaß diesen Sommer!


----------



## face-to-ground (3. Mai 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..Und bei mir standen die Mädels Schlange, besonders südlich der Alpen kennen die den Damensitz.



klar - die verstehen ja auch nix, wenn man mit denen deutsch redet. und dann sind die immer so spendabel, die deutschen geldsäcke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Mai 2010)

@ Lev: Schöne Knatterbüchse  Aber zieh auf jeden Fall noch gescheite Reifen auf! Bei den Schubkarrenrädchen tut das echt Not...




Radde schrieb:


> Meins


Nice! So wie ich dich einschätze, hast du auch genug PS, um die Schrankwand vorwärts zu wuchten  Ich würde bei meiner momentanen Un-Fitness damit auf Flachstücken wohl stehen bleiben


----------



## Dddakk (3. Mai 2010)

face-to-ground schrieb:


> klar - die verstehen ja auch nix, wenn man mit denen deutsch redet. und dann sind die immer so spendabel, die deutschen geldsäcke



..wer redet denn im Süden Deutsch?  ... und natürlich zahlt der Mann das Gelatti und den Vino... 

und jetzt auf Rad, da solls tolle Wege über die Alpen geben!


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

Für mein neues Baik


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Mit Goldkettchen - du Poser! 

...lass mal raten - es wird ein ... Trommelwirbel ... Nicolai?


----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

Booohhh ehhhh, jetzt bin ich aber total platt. Woher weisst du das


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Man hat so seine Quellen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (7. Mai 2010)

Ok.
Kleines Suchspiel, wer findet den Nippel auf dem Bild


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Mai 2010)

Hab ihn - erster!

Hab ich jetzt den Comic gewonnen?


----------



## Levty (7. Mai 2010)

Verstoß gegen Forenregeln


----------



## easymtbiker (7. Mai 2010)

BOAH Guru- Geil ey! Du hast U-Comix? Alle? Ich komm mal vorbei zum Stöbern! Klasse! Ich liebe Edika!

Aber kannste beim nächsten Bild den Technik- Quatsch von den Comix nehmen- die Teile versauen das ganze Bild!  





Radde schrieb:


> naja eigentlich ganz gut... fast so gut wie:
> 
> YouTube- Rambo-Blaues Licht


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2010)

Verdammte Axt!!  Da will man nur schnell die kaputten Sperrklinkenfedern austauschen um anschließend eine gemütliche Samstagsrunde zu fahren und was entdeckt man... eine gebrochene Hinterachse  Gemeint ist der Achskörper der Hope HR-Nabe, aber die schöne Nicolai Achse hat auch eine Macke (Laufspuren an der Bruchstelle und scheint auch minimal krumm zu sein). Ich könnt grad sowas von :kotz:


----------



## Romarius (8. Mai 2010)

hab beim Aufräumen gerade noch 2 Dinge für den Bazar gefunden:

200mm Bremsscheibe Magura (Wave) wenig benutzt. incl Schrauben
Schwalbe Satteltasche

bei Interesse einfach melden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

@ Nico: Falls der Händler oder Hope die Achse nicht haben wollen, kann ich die dir auch zur Verfügung stellen - falls ich sie ohne weiteres aus der Nabe raus kriege...

Um dieses Teil gehts:


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2010)

Ist die Achse gebrochen?


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2010)

Wenn das so weiter geht, machen wir ne MTB-Materialprüfungs-GmbH auf.
Nen Anwalt, der dann sämtliche Unkosten + der anfallenden Spesen (Sandloch, etc.)
einklagt finden wir bestimmt auch hier im Forum...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ist die Achse gebrochen?


Das oben abgebildete Teil ja, glatt durch. Die Steckachse hat das Ganze noch gehalten und lebt noch (halbwegs). Die Bruchflächen sind aber nicht mehr ganz "jungfräulich", da das Laufrad so ja noch eine Weile gelaufen ist...




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wenn das so weiter geht, machen wir ne MTB-Materialprüfungs-GmbH auf.
> Nen Anwalt, der dann sämtliche Unkosten + der anfallenden Spesen (Sandloch, etc.)
> einklagt finden wir bestimmt auch hier im Forum...


 Geschäftsführer wirst du aufgrund langjähriger, intensiver Materialtester-Erfahrung 

Im Moment würde mir allerdings ein zügiger Ersatzteilservice reichen. Eigentlich war am langen WE so viel Biken wie die Beine hergeben geplant, hatte sogar an 1-2 Tage WiBE oder Lac Blanc gedacht. Letzteres kann ich wohl vergessen, da ich nicht glaube, dass ich eine neue Achse oder ein Ersatzlaufrad + eine neue Steckachse bis Mittwoch abend organisert kriege  Und mit dem HT fahr ich auf jeden Fall nicht nach Lac. WiBe ginge generell, aber eigentlich wollte ich eher auf die DH als auf die Cross-Strecken und darauf hab ich mit dem HT keinen Bock (ja, Weichei )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2010)

Speedbullit??


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2010)

@Nico:
Haardtfahrer gehört wohl auch zum






@Smu:
Jetzt gleich bestellen, schnelle Zahlweise, dann kanns noch klappen...


----------



## mtb_nico (9. Mai 2010)

@Zimbus: Sehr gut... Anwälte kann man nie genug haben!


----------



## Houschter (9. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Haardtfahrer gehört wohl auch zum



Ne,ne, der iss Konditor!


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Speedbullit??







el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smu:
> Jetzt gleich bestellen, schnelle Zahlweise, dann kanns noch klappen...


Ja, prinzipiell schon. Ich bin nur noch etwas unentschlossen, welche Variante: Nabe reparieren oder Ersatz-Laufrad, falls Hope die Nabe zur Überprüfung haben will. Muss ich ja auch erst bis morgen früh entscheiden. Das größte Problem ist aber eh die Steckachse - ich glaube nicht, dass de Roiner die Nicolai Achse so schnell bekommen kann, bzw. falls er sie bis Mittwoche bekäme, würde ich es nicht mehr schaffen, sie noch abzuholen  Die Notlösung (originale Rear Maxle) ist nirgends auf Lager.


----------



## Romarius (10. Mai 2010)

mit dem Bollerwagen stell ich mir das eh ein bisschen blöd vor auf Downhill-Strecken. Da wird das Bier sicher stark durchgeschüttelt, das verdirbt ja den ganzen Trinkspaß!


----------



## Zelle (11. Mai 2010)

Moin!

Hat jemand noch einen 203 mm Avid VR IS auf PM Adapter über?

Grüße


----------



## pfalz (11. Mai 2010)

@smu
ne 12x135mm (glaub ich...is aus nem UFO ST) Steckachse von Nicolai hab ich noch über....halt eine ältere Version ohne Innensechskant, und a bissl benutzt....


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Mai 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> @smu
> ne 12x135mm (glaub ich...is aus nem UFO ST) Steckachse von Nicolai hab ich noch über....halt eine ältere Version ohne Innensechskant, und a bissl benutzt....


Danke fürs Angebot, aber ich brauche eine 150er. Guru hat auch eh schon dafür gesorgt, dass ich die Achse rechtzeitig bekomme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. Mai 2010)

Achso, fürs Torque, stimmt, die ham ne längere Achse....aber dann is ja alles im Lot!


----------



## fitze (12. Mai 2010)

Endlich ferddich:


----------



## metalfreak (13. Mai 2010)

kann sich sehen lassen das trek


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2010)

"Dufte" würde ich sagen...


----------



## metalfreak (13. Mai 2010)

oder auch knorke?


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Mai 2010)

@Fitze:  gefällt mir sehr gut!!

hab mir neue (gebrauchte) Pedale plus die passenden Treter dafür gekauft:





Die Mallet 1 stehen zum Verkauf (frisch vom Service)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (13. Mai 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> oder auch knorke?


bestimmt total supi.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2010)

Also ich finds voll fetzig 


@ Fitz: darf isch das haben, falls ich am Samschdaach nach WiBe fahre? Ich würde mich so großzügig zeigen, dir die Gabel schonmal einzufahren, dann kannst du direkt die volle Softischkeit genießen, wenn du es das erste Mal fährst. Bin ich nicht _nett_?


----------



## Levty (13. Mai 2010)

Nett ist die kleine Schwester von Schei**e


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Mai 2010)

Ach echt?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Mai 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Fitze:  gefällt mir sehr gut!!
> 
> hab mir neue (gebrauchte) Pedale plus die passenden Treter dafür gekauft:
> 
> ...




Und passen die Schuhe  Wenn ich nicht schon welche hätte, dann wären es auch die geworden.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Mai 2010)

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/642401]
	
[/URL]

Meine neue Gabel  mal sehen, wie die sich gegenüber der Fox behauptet.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

Hab auch noch zwei Paar PD-M545 zu veräußern... Ein Paar ist ein bisschen mitgenommen. Das andere ist aber astrein...  Gebrauchsspuren haben sie jedoch beide...
Verkaufe sie weil ich komplett auf CB umgestiegen bin.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

Dieses Jahr wird wieder gedownhillt...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Nico:
> Haardtfahrer gehört wohl auch zum
> 
> 
> ...



Juristenpack. Sehr schön! Sind und waren aber noch nicht ausgestorben und vermehren sich wie alles, was von Verdorbenem lebt, rasant! 

Das finanzielle Risiko bei diesen Schadenswerten sind aber nicht die Rechtsanwaltsvergütungen. Wird da nicht nach Stunden abgerechnet, treibt Euch die Höhe die Tränen in die Augen. Vor Lachen! Mir vor Weinen! (37,50  plus Auslagen 7,50  plus USt).

Das Problem sind die bösen Ingenieure!  Die rechnen jeden Furz ab, jedes kleine Werkzeug und und und. Die müssen sich auch für jeden kleinen Schaden stets drei Stunden einlesen. Das ist teuer! Da müßt Ihr mit 400,00 - 1.000  Risiko rechnen.

Rechtsschutzversicherung ist klar zu empfehlen, aber nicht die, die der Anwalt angeblich lieben soll. Lieber zum großen "Bündnis".

Wenn aber irgendwas im ersten halben Jahr nach Kauf kaputt geht, ist es einfacher, dann muss der Verkäufer beweisen, dass es nicht am Material lag. Kann es einfach nicht geklärt werden, ob Nutzungsfehler oder Materail, dann zieht der Händler den Kürzeren.

Übrigens, die Einschränkung "Nicht für Wettbewerbe oder Rennen" oder ähnlich, halte ich für uninteressant. Nicht abschrecken lassen.

Harrdtfahrer

Backen ist auch ´ne schöne Beschäftigung


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das Problem sind die bösen Ingenieure!  Die rechnen jeden Furz ab, jedes kleine Werkzeug und und und. Die müssen sich auch für jeden kleinen Schaden stets drei Stunden einlesen. Das ist teuer! Da müßt Ihr mit 400,00 - 1.000  Risiko rechnen.


YES!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (14. Mai 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Richtig klever machen es die klugen Ingenieure!  Die rechnen jeden Furz ab, jedes kleine Werkzeug und und und. Die müssen sich auch für jeden kleinen Schaden stets drei Stunden einlesen. Das ist teuer! Da müßt Ihr mit 400,00 - 1.000  Risiko rechnen.



GENAU!


----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird wieder gedownhillt...


Fett geile Treter


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

Mit Betonung auf fett... Die Dinger wiegen 255g pro Stück. Naja... aber beim Helius ist das ja schon irgendwie latte...


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Mai 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Und passen die Schuhe  Wenn ich nicht schon welche hätte, dann wären es auch die geworden.



Scheinen zu passen - genaues werde ich morgen testen 
Vielen Dank für die perfekte Beratung


----------



## fitze (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also ich finds voll fetzig
> 
> 
> @ Fitz: darf isch das haben, falls ich am Samschdaach nach WiBe fahre? Ich würde mich so großzügig zeigen, dir die Gabel schonmal einzufahren, dann kannst du direkt die volle Softischkeit genießen, wenn du es das erste Mal fährst. Bin ich nicht _nett_?



Das ist so "nett" das ich das nichtmal annehmen kann... 

Aber NACH meiner Einweihung natürlich gerne...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Mai 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> GENAU!



Das hab ich schon gemerkt, gell!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Meine neue Gabel  mal sehen, wie die sich gegenüber der Fox behauptet.


Du wirst angenehm überrascht sein 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr wird wieder gedownhillt...


Diät fürs Helius? 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Mit Betonung auf fett... Die Dinger wiegen 255g pro Stück. Naja... aber beim Helius ist das ja schon irgendwie latte...


Schraub die Chrom-Platten ab! Die sind eh nur Optik und wiegen ca. 10g pro Stück...!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du wirst angenehm überrascht sein



glaube ich dir, die ersten Proben im nicht eingebauten Zustand waren schon mal nicht schlecht.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Diät fürs Helius?


Die gabs schon letztes Jahr... nur bin ich irgendwie nie wirklich damit fahren gewesen?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

Die Kombi Click-Flat find ich suboptimal, entweder ein gescheites Flatpedal oder ne leichte Bärentatze 
Clickis sind doch eher was für Lycraträger


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> glaube ich dir, die ersten Proben im nicht eingebauten Zustand waren schon mal nicht schlecht.


Gerade im eingebauten Zustand (wenn es mal schnell und/oder ruppig wird) wird sie dir Freude bereiten.

btw: für potentielle Käufer wäre vielleicht interessant, WELCHE 36er Fox du verkaufen willst 




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Die gabs schon letztes Jahr... nur bin ich irgendwie nie wirklich damit fahren gewesen?!


Na das solltest du wohl bald nachholen!  Morgen Winterberg?  Nachdem Michar und Benni nun doch am Sonntag fahren, würde meine Planung für morgen platzen...




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Die Kombi Click-Flat find ich suboptimal, entweder ein gescheites Flatpedal oder ne leichte Bärentatze
> Clickis sind doch eher was für Lycraträger


Dumm Gebabbel!  Die Mallet sind echt eine hervorragende Kombi! Und mit den richtigen Schuhen (z. B. 661 Filter SPD) fährt man darauf sogar ausgeklickt einwandfrei sicher. Bin so letztes Jahr 2/3 der Strecken in Lac Blanc gefahren...!


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

@Berghaemmerer: Dann schau dich mal im WC um was da die Lycraträger so fahren... 

@Smubob: Sorry,... ist nicht drin. Fahre am Sonntag in die Schweiz und da toure ich Morgen lieber im PW.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dumm Gebabbel!  Die Mallet sind echt eine hervorragende Kombi! Und mit den richtigen Schuhen (z. B. 661 Filter SPD) fährt man darauf sogar ausgeklickt einwandfrei sicher. Bin so letztes Jahr 2/3 der Strecken in Lac Blanc gefahren...!


Selwer Babbeler , 661 Filter SPD ist das Letzte was ich mir wieder kaufen würde, nach 9 Mon ein Fall für den Müll trotz Pflege

@Nico, bei WC fällt mir spontan die Klofrau beim GBB ein


----------



## Deleted 38566 (14. Mai 2010)

@smubob,

die Fox ist noch eingebaut, ab Montag stelle ich die Fox in den Bikemarkt


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sorry,... ist nicht drin. Fahre am Sonntag in die Schweiz und da toure ich Morgen lieber im PW.


Das ist auch mein Plan B 




Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Selwer Babbeler , 661 Filter SPD ist das Letzte was ich mir wieder kaufen würde, nach 9 Mon ein Fall für den Müll trotz Pflege


Dann ist deine Pflege materialschädlicher als bei mir normale Benutzung  Ich habe die ca. 1 Jahr in Benutzung gehabt und wirklich nur benutzt, nie gepflegt. Trotzdem sind die noch in sehr gutem Zustand, die Sohle hält deutlich besser und länger als die der Shimano DX (die nach einer Weile in Fetzen hängt). Das Obermaterial ist zwar nicht so schmutzabweisend wie das der DX, aber mMn ausreichend robust.


@ stonelebs: ich meinte damit, dass in deiner Signatur das MODELL fehlt! (Van/Talas/Float)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann ist deine Pflege materialschädlicher als bei mir normale Benutzung  Ich habe die ca. 1 Jahr in Benutzung gehabt und wirklich nur benutzt, nie gepflegt. Trotzdem sind die noch in sehr gutem Zustand, die Sohle hält deutlich besser und länger als die der Shimano DX (die nach einer Weile in Fetzen hängt). Das Obermaterial ist zwar nicht so schmutzabweisend wie das der DX, aber mMn ausreichend robust.


Eigentlich waren es verletzungsbedingt nur gut 7 Monate, aber ich bin den Winter damit durchgefahren, die Sohle mit nur mäßigem Grip ist fast durch  (NC17-SudpinIII) und das schwarze Obermaterial hat sich schon teilweise abgelöst, klar fahren kann man damit noch solange es dunkel ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Eigentlich waren es verletzungsbedingt nur gut 7 Monate, aber ich bin den Winter damit durchgefahren, die Sohle mit nur mäßigem Grip ist fast durch  (NC17-SudpinIII) und das schwarze Obermaterial hat sich schon teilweise abgelöst, klar fahren kann man damit noch solange es dunkel ist


OK, mit Flatpedals ist die Belastung natürlich nochmal eine andere, bei den Mallet ist die doch zumindest gleichmäßiger und die Pins sind nicht so agressiv wie die der Sudpin. Wundert mich allerdings trotzdem. Und optimalen Grip haben die natürlich nicht! Dafür sind die viel zu hart (was bei den Klickies kein Problem ist). Da musst du zu Vibram oder Stealth Rubber Sohlen greifen  Die haben nicht nur mehr Grip, sondern halten auch länger.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

Ich hab mom die da u bin sehr zufrieden damit, in punkto Materialwahl, Verarbeitung u Funktion imho eine andere Liga:


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> @Nico, bei WC fällt mir spontan die Klofrau beim GBB ein


Und mir der hier...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Mai 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Ich hab mom die da u bin sehr zufrieden damit, in punkto Materialwahl, Verarbeitung u Funktion imho eine andere Liga


Ja, die sind schon echt genial und auch deutlich wertiger als viele Konkurrenzprodukte, daher echt ihr Geld wert. Allerdings geben die Teile schon bei gemäßigten Temperaturen eine erstklassige Fußsauna ab  Meine "Spiderman-Edition" hat ja auch noch so eine Klappe über den Schnürsenkeln - echt praktisch in Sachen Schnürsenkelverstauung und Schmutzschutz, aber da ist mir schon das Kondenswasser innen drin gestanden...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (14. Mai 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Und mir der hier...


na passt doch, der fährt Schwalbe-Reifen auch wenn die Krone dabei etwas abstrakt wirkt


----------



## Romarius (14. Mai 2010)

nico, vergiss den Regenschirm nicht... und die Tourenski  hihi. Schnee am Sa bis 700m runter.


----------



## mtb_nico (15. Mai 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> nico, vergiss den Regenschirm nicht... und die Tourenski  hihi. Schnee am Sa bis 700m runter.


Oh nein...


----------



## metalfreak (15. Mai 2010)

es gibt ma wieder einen neuen trailer


----------



## plastikengel (23. Mai 2010)

schnäppsche gmacht (jetzt hab ich auch endlich langfingerhandschuhe :







und fehlkauf - braucht wer eine weiße sattelklemme 31,8mm? tausche auch gerne gegen eine nummer größer.

ich könnt' mir echt in den a**** beißen, dabei es sah so aus als würde es passen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. Mai 2010)

Na da iss dann mal ein richtiger Fahradtechnik kurs von nöten

Schlauchflicken, bremse entlüften, beläge wechseln, wichtige paßmaße an fahrädern und ihre bedeutung usw usw.

damit das teile schoppen nicht zum alptraum wird ;-)


----------



## Quente (24. Mai 2010)

eL schrieb:


> wichtige paßmaße an fahrädern/Mädchen und ihre bedeutung usw usw.
> 
> quote]
> 
> Nein ich kann nicht zugenommen haben, ich habe schon immer 36/S


----------



## plastikengel (24. Mai 2010)

interesse an sowas wäre da. und sicherlich nicht nur von mir 

und ja die handschuhe passen (noch) in S!


----------



## Flugrost (24. Mai 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Na da iss dann mal ein richtiger Fahradtechnik kurs von nöten
> 
> Schlauchflicken, bremse entlüften, beläge wechseln, wichtige paßmaße an fahrädern und ihre bedeutung usw usw.
> 
> damit das teile schoppen nicht zum alptraum wird ;-)



mach hin, wertester - eine weitere episode aus der reihe: eL erklärt die welt


----------



## habbadu (2. Juni 2010)

neu für die Frau: ONEAL "Fury" - hat nix mit Furie zu tun


----------



## Romarius (4. Juni 2010)

kann hier wer nen widerstandsarmen "Genusstour"-Forstweg-Reifen empfehlen (nix schwere verblockte Singletrails) ? suche noch was preisgünstiges (!) in der Richtung 

ist z.b. sowas oder sowas oder sowas da passend?
danke
(achso: es sollte kein Schwalbe werden!)


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2010)

Mountain King rollt doch sehr gut und ist auch leicht

Vapor iss doch zu schmal  und wie du schon sagtes "Abmahn" reifen fährt man nicht! niemals!!


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ... "Abmahn" reifen fährt man nicht! niemals!!



Was können den die Forenklugschei$$er so empfehlen? Bin auf der Suche nach Alternativen zu besagten "Abmahn"reifen!


----------



## Bogie (4. Juni 2010)

Oh Gott, da ist sie wieder  Die alles entscheidende, einzige, wirklich wichtige...
Die Antwort lautet: 47


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (4. Juni 2010)

42!!!!!

nu bleib mal bei der wahrheit


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2010)

eL schrieb:


> 42!!!!!
> 
> nu bleib mal bei der wahrheit



Wollt grad' sagen. Nudelsalat!

Aber zurück zum Thema, von mir aus können gern 20 Leute 21 Meinungen posten, ich such dann das richtige für mich raus


----------



## eL (4. Juni 2010)

kann ich die frage nochma hörn?


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2010)

> "Abmahn" reifen fährt man nicht! niemals!!



Alternativen bitte, danke!


----------



## Romarius (5. Juni 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Oh Gott, da ist sie wieder  Die alles entscheidende, einzige, wirklich wichtige...
> Die Antwort lautet: 47



willst uns wohl versche...ern!?! wie eL schon erwähnte: 42!!!!

(kein Schwalbe hauptsächlich wegen der Produktpolitik mit dem MM. geht garnicht.)


----------



## Houschter (5. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Alternativen bitte, danke!



Michelin WildGrip'R und WildRock'R
Maxxis Ardent und Advantage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (5. Juni 2010)

so heut war ich ma in lac blanc


----------



## han (5. Juni 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> so heut war ich ma in lac blanc



ich weiß?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2010)

Reifen sind schwarz und rund hat mal einer gesagt, deshalb hab ich mir mal was schwarzes, eckiges besorgt:


----------



## Bumble (11. Juni 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


>



99 sind aber schon ganz schön hart.


----------



## Don Stefano (11. Juni 2010)

Die sind ja viel zu leicht, halten bestimmt nicht lange.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (11. Juni 2010)

Ok, dann nehm ich sie nur für Sonntags 

@ Bumble:
139 ursprünglich war noch härter


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2010)

mein erstes Teil für SIS 






Die restlichen Teile dürften diese Woche ankommen


----------



## lomo (13. Juni 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein erstes Teil für SIS
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ah, wie geil! 
Ups, darf man das schreiben?


----------



## Kelme (13. Juni 2010)

@fibbs: Das ist ja mal en Einstand. Glückwunsch


----------



## eL (13. Juni 2010)

ahh  ein fixstern

das iss ne menge potential sich mal richtig.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2010)

Meine Chinesenfunzel für's SIS ist da:


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Meine Chinesenfunzel für's SIS ist da:



Was sind die Wurmfortsätze links und rechts dran. Nebelscheinwerfer?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2010)

Das sind antriebsunterstützende Strahltriebwerke


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2010)

Wundert mich nicht, dass heutzutage keiner mehr einen Blinker erkennt...


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2010)

Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken in Sachen "Licht-Gewummer" auf der Birne für SiS, sondern bringt euren Bikes das Schwimmen bei. Ein Begehung des kritischen Streckenabschnittes hinter der "Kathrin-Kreuzung" brachte Erschreckendes ans Tageslicht. Da sind mehrere Schwimmbäder in voller Wegbreite und zwischen 8 und 15 Meter Länge angelegt. Wenn man nicht mehr an die Kraft des Sommers 2010 glaubt, wird das eine ganz schmutzige Nummer. Wer für die Anlage der Schwimmbäder verantwortlich ist, dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken in Sachen "Licht-Gewummer" auf der Birne für SiS, sondern bringt euren Bikes das Schwimmen bei. Ein Begehung des kritischen Streckenabschnittes hinter der "Kathrin-Kreuzung" brachte Erschreckendes ans Tageslicht. Da sind mehrere Schwimmbäder in voller Wegbreite und zwischen 8 und 15 Meter Länge angelegt. Wenn man nicht mehr an die Kraft des Sommers 2010 glaubt, wird das eine ganz schmutzige Nummer. Wer für die Anlage der Schwimmbäder verantwortlich ist, dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts.


Ui... Naja... ich werde es in der einen Runde die ich fahre schon irgendwie drüber schaffen. Beim Biertrinken dürfte das weniger ein Problem sein...


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ui... Naja... ich werde es in der einen Runde die ich fahre schon irgendwie drüber schaffen. Beim Biertrinken dürfte das weniger ein Problem sein...



So halte ich das auch!


----------



## Optimizer (14. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> So halte ich das auch!


Daher darfst du auch als Erster des Teams auf die Strecke gehen!


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Daher darfst du auch als Erster des Teams auf die Strecke gehen!



Cool, dann kann ich die Lampe ja zuhause lassen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Cool, dann kann ich die Lampe ja zuhause lassen!


Diese Idee ist schon eine sichere Bank für einen Mega-Anschiss vom Dicken vor allen Zuschauern und Startern über das Mikro. Alle hören mit . Im letzten Jahr hat das einer versucht und der angenommene Zeitvorteil für "kein Licht Rad" hat sich rasend schnell in einen nicht unerheblichen Nachteil verkehrt.


Kelme - lieber bleiben lassen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2010)

Ach zum Thema Lampe... Fehlende Leuchtstärke werde ich einfach durch überdurchschnittliche Fahrtechnik mehr als kompensieren...


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ach zum Thema Lampe... Fehlende Leuchtstärke werde ich einfach durch überdurchschnittliche Fahrtechnik mehr als kompensieren...



Fahrtechnik wird völlig überbewertet. Es zählt volles Risiko und das Gehirn muss sich die fehlenden (visuellen) Informationen einfach dazu denken. Das ist eine Heidenarbeit ... kann ich euch sagen


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Macht euch mal weniger Gedanken in Sachen "Licht-Gewummer" auf der Birne für SiS, sondern bringt euren Bikes das Schwimmen bei. Ein Begehung des kritischen Streckenabschnittes hinter der "Kathrin-Kreuzung" brachte Erschreckendes ans Tageslicht. Da sind mehrere Schwimmbäder in voller Wegbreite und zwischen 8 und 15 Meter Länge angelegt. Wenn man nicht mehr an die Kraft des Sommers 2010 glaubt, wird das eine ganz schmutzige Nummer. Wer für die Anlage der Schwimmbäder verantwortlich ist, dazu sage ich jetzt mal nichts.



Super, da kann ich mich dieses Jahr wieder Kopf vor in eine der Pfützen versenken, klasse.

Memo an mich: Taucherbrille und Schnorchel richten ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah, wie geil!
> Ups, darf man das schreiben?


Zitat eines Lehrers: Es gibt zwei Worte, die möchte ich in meinem Klassenzimmer nie wieder hören, das eine ist "schei$$e" und das andere ist "geil".
Antwort des Schülers: Ok, geht in Ordnung. Was für zwei Worte sind das?


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zitat eines Lehrers: Es gibt zwei Worte, die möchte ich in meinem Klassenzimmer nie wieder hören, das eine ist "schei$$e" und das andere ist "geil".
> Antwort des Schülers: Ok, geht in Ordnung. Was für zwei Worte sind das?



Hehehe, erinnert mich an meinen ehemaligen japanischen Engineering-Chef. Eine Konversation auf Dienstreise:
"Lomo-san, can I ask you something? Since two years, when I came to Germany I always here one word, which I can not find in my dictionary. Especially in our office everybody is talking about. Do you know the meaning of "Geil"? I always hear "Geil" but I don't know the meaning. Can you help me and explain it to me?"

Da selbe durfte ich auch noch für den Begriff "Schei$$egal" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik wird völlig überbewertet. Es zählt volles Risiko und das Gehirn muss sich die fehlenden (visuellen) Informationen einfach dazu denken. Das ist eine Heidenarbeit ... kann ich euch sagen


Ja stimmt... Völlig Hirnabschaltung und Maximierung des Federweges sind DER Lösungsansatz...  Gerade beim letzteren sieht man ja bei Kelme wozu das führen kann...


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Völlig Hirnabschaltung und Maximierung des Federweges sind DER Lösungsansatz...



Implizierst Du!


----------



## eL (14. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> das Gehirn muss sich die fehlenden (visuellen) Informationen einfach dazu denken. Das ist eine Heidenarbeit ... kann ich euch sagen



Interpolation nennt man das wenn ich nicht irre!! 

da kann ein quadcore schon mal ganz schön ins rauchen kommen.

apropo rauchen  mit der richtigen würzigen mischung wird das dazu interpolierte auch noch schön bunt!  Das Auge fährt ja schließlich mit.




> sichere Bank für einen Mega-Anschiss vom Dicken



Schaiz drauf! zur hölle mit dem Ori


----------



## Hamecker (14. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Fahrtechnik wird völlig überbewertet. Es zählt volles Risiko und das Gehirn muss sich die fehlenden (visuellen) Informationen einfach dazu denken. Das ist eine Heidenarbeit ... kann ich euch sagen


 
Mit genügend Schörlchen in der Blutbahn werden die fehlenden visuellen Informationen wie von Geisterhand vor die Linse gezaubert.

Nach dem wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstand (die Getränke) entsteht gerade das zweitwichtigste Utensil für das Hinnerwäldler Racing Team, das Grill-Gut Krematorium.
Ckeck this out:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Mit genügend Schörlchen in der Blutbahn werden die fehlenden visuellen Informationen wie von Geisterhand vor die Linse gezaubert.
> 
> Nach dem wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstand (die Getränke) entsteht gerade das zweitwichtigste Utensil für das Hinnerwäldler Racing Team, das Grill-Gut Krematorium.
> Ckeck this out:



ich ernenne mich mal soeben von "Fahrer" zu "Griller" um


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Mit genügend Schörlchen in der Blutbahn werden die fehlenden visuellen Informationen wie von Geisterhand vor die Linse gezaubert.
> 
> Nach dem wichtigsten Ausrüstungsgegenstand (die Getränke) entsteht gerade das zweitwichtigste Utensil für das Hinnerwäldler Racing Team, das Grill-Gut Krematorium.
> Ckeck this out:



Oh, beim FrankenGängBäng musste ich lernen, dass ein Weber-Grill das Mass aller Dinge ist ... ausser natürlich für Saarländer, die brauchen ihren Schwenker.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, beim FrankenGängBäng musste ich lernen, dass ein Weber-Grill das Mass aller Dinge ist ... ausser natürlich für Saarländer, die brauchen ihren Schwenker.



einen Weber Kugelgrill kann ich auch anbieten - Saarländer äh Schwenker hab ich keinen


----------



## Houschter (14. Juni 2010)

Da bahnt sich ja schon die nächste Fressorgie an!  Am besten laß ich das Baik gleich ganz zuhaus, dann passt mehr Futter und Flüssiges ins Auto!


----------



## Hamecker (14. Juni 2010)

Gibt es Rostige Ritter auch in einer Grillversion?


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Da bahnt sich ja schon die nÃ¤chste Fressorgie an!  Am besten laÃ ich das Baik gleich ganz zuhaus, dann passt mehr Futter und FlÃ¼ssiges ins Auto!



ich hab ne AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung an meinem Auto 

[YT="AnhÃ¤ngerkupplung"]_5gkVVywlR0&ap=%2526fmt%3D18[/YT]



> MeistÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤r ? da muss ich aber noch vorher zuï»¿ Fahrrad Meyer weil ich noch ne anhÃ¤ngerkupplung brauch ...
> Man Bist du blÃ¶Ã¼Ã¼d .. komm ikk moch dich dat ..
> ...
> N StÃ¼ck schweiÃdraht und dann tÃ¼test du das hier so rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Gibt es Rostige Ritter auch in einer Grillversion?



lässt sich bestimmt einrichten


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2010)

Grad eben wieder mal gelernt:

Nachts zu fahren ist viel geiler!
Nachts fährt man andere Linien - und das oft zu schnell!

Fett wars - wer hat Bock?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2010)

Hab ich mir gestern zugelegt:




0,85 ar feines Bauland. Die entscheidenden Standortfaktoren waren:
- 500m bis zum Wald
- direkt im Norden ein 200hm-Trailabfahrt
- direkt im Süden zwei 250hm-Trailabfahrten
- 1,5km im Westen ne PWV-Hütte mit dem weltbesten "Worschdsalad mit Gebrädelde"
- 39m Länge; perfekt um ne kleine Dirtstrecke zu bauen
- einen Moots fahrenden Architekt 

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juni 2010)

Gratulation! Habt ihr schon nen Statiker?


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> nen Statiker?


für die Dirtstrecke hinterm Haus???


----------



## Thorsten_F (17. Juni 2010)

wusste ich es doch,dass du das land nur wegen der trails kaufst


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (17. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab ich mir gestern zugelegt:
> 
> 0,85 ar feines Bauland.
> - 39m Länge



Ist dir da ein Komma verrutscht, oder mir die Einheitenumrechnung? Das wären mMn 85m²  Die Dirtstrecke würd dann etwas eng werden.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2010)

Komma verrutscht, danke, wundert mich, dass es dem Architekt eins obendrüber nicht aufgefallen ist....

Gruß
Der Optimizer - ich Klug********r hätte auch einfach 850m² schreiben können...


----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> 0,85 ar feines Bauland. Die *entscheidenden Standortfaktoren* waren:
> - 500m bis zum Wald
> - direkt im Norden ein 200hm-Trailabfahrt
> - direkt im Süden zwei 250hm-Trailabfahrten
> ...



Ah ja, ich lern' jeden Tag dazu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Thorsten_F (17. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Komma verrutscht, danke, wundert mich, dass es dem Architekt eins obendrüber nicht aufgefallen ist....
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - ich Klug********r hätte auch einfach 850m² schreiben können...



ich bin hier privat.


----------



## Thorsten_F (17. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah ja, ich lern' jeden Tag dazu.



mich wundert eh nichts mehr


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juni 2010)

Über die Grundstücksgröße habe ich gar nicht nachgedacht, nur über die Lage in Trailnähe...


----------



## Kelme (17. Juni 2010)

Pumptrack?

Ach ich glaube einfach, dass der Optimizer so richtig heimisch in der Pfalz wird. Die eigene Hütte bindet an die Region.


----------



## Optimizer (17. Juni 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> dass der Optimizer so richtig heimisch in der Pfalz wird.



Ich war doch vorher schon heimisch.... und Pfälzer sowieso...


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich war doch vorher schon heimisch.... und Pfälzer sowieso...



einmal Pfälzer, ....

P.S. in dem Ort gibt es schon ne Dörtstrecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich war doch vorher schon heimisch.... und Pfälzer sowieso...



Wie war das? "Schönheit kommt von innen oder ..."


----------



## Hamecker (17. Juni 2010)

So Kollegen des Hinnerwäldler SIS Racing Teams, der Truppen Bruzzler ist fertig und ab sofort einsatzbereit. 

Den Houschter ernennen wir hiermit zum Riesling Beauftragten. Daraus ergeben sich folgende Aufgaben: Beschaffung, Nachschub und Bereitstellung der edlen Flüssigkeit.

Look at the Truppen Bruzzler:


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Juni 2010)

bei mir geht´s auch weiter mit paar Teilen: 





Danke an Rocklandbiker 






morgen kommt vielleicht der Laufradsatz, dann wäre der Eingangdrahtesel startklar 

Gruß

Fibbs - zusammenbauen muss ich ja auch noch


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fibbs - zusammenbauen muss ich ja auch noch



Werkstattabend? Ich bring auch was zum Trinken mit!


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> So Kollegen des Hinnerwäldler SIS Racing Teams, der Truppen Bruzzler ist fertig und ab sofort einsatzbereit.
> 
> Den Houschter ernennen wir hiermit zum Riesling Beauftragten. Daraus ergeben sich folgende Aufgaben: Beschaffung, Nachschub und Bereitstellung der edlen Flüssigkeit.
> 
> Look at the Truppen Bruzzler:



Hm, wenn mein Caterer des nachts versagt (der Egoist denkt nur an die eigene Versorgung: Brodworschd unn Bier), schau ich bei euch vorbei!!


----------



## Houschter (18. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Look at the Truppen Bruzzler:



Naimodisches Zeich! Ä Blechwann voll Glut aus Rebknorze un än Rost driwwer, so wärd gegrillt! 



Oder soll ich den Riesling im 5l-Tetrapack mitbringen?


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Oder soll ich den Riesling im 5l-Tetrapack mitbringen?



Drohe uns nicht mit solchem Unfug... da kannst du auch gleich sowas mitbringen:





:kotz:


----------



## Hamecker (18. Juni 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Naimodisches Zeich! Ä Blechwann voll Glut aus Rebknorze un än Rost driwwer, so wärd gegrillt!
> 
> 
> 
> Oder soll ich den Riesling im 5l-Tetrapack mitbringen?


 


Babbl nidd, des isch änner mit Lawastää. Fär Roschdische Ridder isch der besser. Unn außerdem hämmär do Feier uff Knobbdruck, also immer Eisatzbereit. Dess isch wichdich wenn de verfressene Lomo kummt.
Wer organisiert s Bier?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juni 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Babbl nidd, des isch änner mit Lawastää. Fär Roschdische Ridder isch der besser. Unn außerdem hämmär do Feier uff Knobbdruck, also immer Eisatzbereit. Dess isch wichdich wenn de verfressene Lomo kummt.
> Wer organisiert s Bier?



Bier übernehme ich.


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2010)

Es wird am Tag des Herrn alles mögliche und unmögliche passieren, aber das Bier (und auch der Riesling) werden gar niemals nicht ausgehen. Dafür sorgt schon das erprobte Catering (und das kommt nicht aus dem Kofferraum).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hamecker (18. Juni 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es wird am Tag des Herrn alles mögliche und unmögliche passieren, aber das Bier (und auch der Riesling) werden gar niemals nicht ausgehen. Dafür sorgt schon das erprobte Catering (und das kommt nicht aus dem Kofferraum).


 
Dann klär mal die unwissende Gemeinde auf was es vom Getränke Catering am Tage des Herrn alles zu erwarten gibt.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Brodworschd unn Bier


lomo, ich bin enttäuscht von dir... ich dachte immer du stehst mit deinem Namen für das einzig wahre Pfälzer Getränk ein: Die Rieslingschorle....

Aber um Essen und Trinken zu kombinieren, könnt ich ne Wurstbowle mitbringen:


----------



## Kelme (18. Juni 2010)

Optiwürstchen. Mach' das weg! Ich kenne nur eine Kreatur, der das gefällt und die hat ein braunes Fell, wiegt 33,2 kg und bellt.


----------



## lomo (18. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> lomo, ich bin enttäuscht von dir... ich dachte immer du stehst mit deinem Namen für das einzig wahre Pfälzer Getränk ein: Die Rieslingschorle....



Ich sagte ja auch, dass mein Caterer manchmal nur an sich denkt -> Brodworschd unn Bier sind für ihn.

Ich brauch schon Riesling ... habe beim FrankenGängBäng soviel Bier getrunken, dass es für's ganze Jahr reicht!!!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Optiwürstchen. Mach' das weg! Ich kenne nur eine Kreatur, der das gefällt und die hat ein braunes Fell, wiegt 33,2 kg und bellt.



Ist die Kreatur schokoladenfarben? 

@die Pseudo-Griller:
Und, ein Gasgrill tut gar nicht gilten. Und in der Pfalz schon 3x nicht.    tsts


----------



## metalfreak (21. Juni 2010)

neuer hut und bissl schmierstoff für meine gabeln...


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Neues Spielzeug für Heidelberg


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2010)

Laufradsatz für den SSPer ist auch schon eingebaut: 









fehlt nur noch die Scheibenbremse und ein Halflink 

@Guru: das wird mal richtig GEIL


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2010)

Gardena Klappsäge eingeweiht:




@Kelme: Hast du noch nen Tipp für ne rucksacktaugliche Heckenschere??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Neues Spielzeug für Heidelberg



schicke felgen


----------



## Bumble (21. Juni 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gardena Klappsäge eingeweiht:




Cool, wie lange hasten da geraspelt ?



Optimizer schrieb:


> @Kelme: Hast du noch nen Tipp für ne rucksacktaugliche Heckenschere??




Ich kann die hier empfehlen,mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug  schön klein und super leicht weil aus diesem geilen unkaputtbaren Fiskars Kunststoff und bis 35mm Äste geeignet.


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Cool, wie lange hasten da geraspelt ?


knapp 10 Minuten... der Baum war schon ein bisschen morsch und nachdem ich an beiden Schnittstellen zu 3/4 durch war, half das Körpergewicht nach!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

14,32Kg bei 17cm Federweg vo+hi


----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2010)

Fett!

Ih, Marta am Downhiller! Bist du verrückt?


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Des Baby is net Fett  

Das ist kein Downhiller isn AM oder EN  Ja, aber sowas von


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Des Baby is net Fett


Aber der Opa oben drauf!


----------



## guru39 (21. Juni 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Aber der Opa oben drauf!





Ich hab keinen Bauch sondern nur die Beine zu weit hinten 

Und ne schwere Nase


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2010)

Weitwinkel macht schlanke Backen und dicke Gurken!
Gürü, Kompliment fürs neue Mara Fully. Schwarze Sudpins? 100g leichter? 14,22?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Gürü, Kompliment fürs neue Mara Fully. Schwarze Sudpins? 100g leichter? 14,22?



Bei 100g reicht ein halber Schiss das ich leichter werde


----------



## Flugrost (22. Juni 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Bei 100g reicht ein halber Schiss das ich leichter werde



Das Bruchrechnen lernen wir noch. Gutmütig geschätzt wäre es ca ein zehntel "Schiss".

2kg sind realistisch, ne?


----------



## guru39 (22. Juni 2010)

Ich glaube das ich ne Arschhalterung für die GoPro brauche


----------



## Berghaemmerer (22. Juni 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich kann die hier empfehlen,mein neues Lieblingsspielzeug  schön klein und super leicht weil aus diesem geilen unkaputtbaren Fiskars Kunststoff und bis 35mm Äste geeignet.



wird langsam Zeit dass du dir damit den Trail vom Gemüseheimer zur Wolfsburg mal vornimmst


----------



## Houschter (22. Juni 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> wird langsam Zeit dass du dir damit den Trail vom Gemüseheimer zur Wolfsburg mal vornimmst



Wohl eher sowas!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juni 2010)

Oder sowas:


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> wird langsam Zeit dass du dir damit den Trail vom Gemüseheimer zur Wolfsburg mal vornimmst



Da gibts böse Hornissen, da geh ich vorerst net mehr hin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (22. Juni 2010)

neulich beim Rad ide Wendeltreppe hinauftragen ist mikr aufgefallen, dass irgendwas um meinen Steuersatz rum bei starkem Lenkeinschlag laut knackt. Der Lenkeinschlag an sich läuft auch nicht wirklich rund bei entlastetem Vorderrad. Was kann das sein bzw was schafft abhilfe? evtl Steuersatz (nach 2 Jahren) neu?

märzi.


----------



## Bumble (22. Juni 2010)

Ganz einfach: Die Lager sind platt. 

Anstelle dir nen neuen Steuersatz mit billigen Lagern zu kaufen würd ich erstmal schaun ob du die eventuell durch vernünftige Lager ersetzen kannst.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

@ Romarius: Lagerkiller!!


----------



## Romarius (22. Juni 2010)

@bumble/smu: ach, da sind noch lager drin? coole sache (insb. weil lager sicher günstiger sind als ein steuersatz  ). werde dann wohl doch mal ein ensprechendes teilelager auf dem Weg aufsuchen. 



ps: @smu: ich hab immer noch meine alten Pedale dran, manchmal erschrecke ich mich richtig, bei den Geräuschen die die mitlerweile abgeben (aber sie halten... noch)


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> ps: @smu: ich hab immer noch meine alten Pedale dran, manchmal erschrecke ich mich richtig, bei den Geräuschen die die mitlerweile abgeben (aber sie halten... noch)


Klar, das eine ist auch nur ein Gleitlager, das wird schon nicht auseinanderfallen und das Hauptlager mahlt halt munter weiter vor sich hin.


----------



## Carnologe (25. Juni 2010)

Ich war heute mit einem Freund auf der Kalmit und danach noch auf dem Weinbiet. Uns fiel auf, dass extrem viel feiner Sand auf den Wegen lag. Weiss einer wer das macht und wozu das Ganze gut ist?


----------



## roischiffer (25. Juni 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...
> Uns fiel auf, dass extrem viel feiner Sand auf den Wegen lag. Weiss einer wer das macht und wozu das Ganze gut ist?



Entweder stammt's von den Regenschauern der vorletzten Woche, oder von Schweiß & Tränen der Downhiller wenn'se hochschieben 

Könnte latürnich auch sein, daß die Stöckchenleger eine neue Strategie verfolgen


----------



## Carnologe (25. Juni 2010)

roischiffer schrieb:


> Könnte latürnich auch sein, daß die Stöckchenleger eine neue Strategie verfolgen



Maybe ist der Sand ein Schalldämpfer für die Stöckchen


----------



## pfalz (25. Juni 2010)

> Aber der Opa oben drauf!



Nich fett, sondern fluffig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (25. Juni 2010)

neues "Spielzeug"







und noch was gebrauchtes, aber doch ein glaube ich ganz sinnvolles Update (v/h):


----------



## Levty (26. Juni 2010)

Wie? Du und ne Gustl? Wie war das mal: Die Avid hat also doch nicht gelangt 

Gute Wahl!


----------



## michar (27. Juni 2010)

ich versteh bis heute nicht wer so eine bremse am rad braucht! mir reicht ne einfache xt...


----------



## han (27. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich versteh bis heute nicht wer so eine bremse am rad braucht! mir reicht ne einfache xt...



bremse wird eh überbewertet


----------



## eL (27. Juni 2010)

Diese frage weis nur tim taylor zu beantworten !


----------



## Berghaemmerer (27. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich versteh bis heute nicht wer so eine bremse am rad braucht! mir reicht ne einfache xt...


stimmt, gestern in Wildbad hatte ich das Gefühl dass du die sowieso kaum benutzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (27. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich versteh bis heute nicht wer so eine bremse am rad braucht! mir reicht ne einfache xt...



Du wiegst ja auch nur 50KG, die Gustl iss ne Bremse für dicke Jungs.


----------



## Carnologe (27. Juni 2010)

Ich bin nicht dick, ich hab nur schwere Knochen


----------



## michar (28. Juni 2010)

ich find z.b die aktuelle avid elixir ist auchn ziemlicher bremshammer, was mich an den maguras einfach auch stoert sind die absolut undhandlichen bremshebel, die sowas von beschissen mit einem finger zu bremsen sind! zumindest war das auch der grund wieso ich die magura louise von jedem bike runtergeschmissen hab! die besten erfahrungen hab ich bis jetzt mit der juicy 7 gemacht, sehr geile bremshebel und ne sehr zuverlaessige bissige bremskraft! und wenn ichse mir mal wieder abreiss, kauf ich mir fuer 40 euro ne neue bei ebay!


----------



## metalfreak (28. Juni 2010)

avid FTW!!! sind einfach die bequemsten hebel und die performance stimmt auch. bei magura mag ich es auch nicht, dass man die hebel als weiter ziehn kann als wäre luft in der leitung, was nicht der fall ist.


----------



## Carnologe (28. Juni 2010)

Das kann ich nicht bestätigen!


----------



## Speedbullit (28. Juni 2010)

michar schrieb:


> ich versteh bis heute nicht wer so eine bremse am rad braucht! mir reicht ne einfache xt...




wenn du viel bremst und zbsp in pds unterwegs bist macht die bremse schon sinn. fürs weinbiet runter und für winterberg brauchst du so ein teil natürlich nicht.


----------



## michar (28. Juni 2010)

ich habse auch bis dato nicht auf laengeren abfahrten vermisst! aber auf trails in den alpen die vllt auch umsetzen usw erfordern kann ich mir schon vorstellen das so ne bremse sinn macht..ist sicher auch ne geschmackssache! ich bin auch noch kein anker gefahren, daher vermiss ich ihn vllt auch nicht...


----------



## lukabe (28. Juni 2010)

Mal wieder ein bisschen Shopping:

2x Onza Ibex DH 2,4 FRC
Mal schaun, ob die sich besser schlagen als die Fatal Bert (will jemand die zwei haben?)





1x Charge Spoon (jetzt bekommt das Rennrad seinen SLR wieder zurück )





1x Pedros Reifenheber(Geniale Dinger!)





4x Schwalbe Freeride Schlauch
1x Aerozine Griffe
1x Cyclus Kettenpeitsche





Und zu guter letzt 1xSKS Airworx 10.0


----------



## metalfreak (29. Juni 2010)

hau weg die onzas


----------



## metalfreak (29. Juni 2010)

liegt hier zwar schon länger rum, aber kam noch nich zum ablichten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (29. Juni 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> hau weg die onzas



Inwiefern?

hau weg = hau in die Tonne?
hau weg = verkauf se besser weiter?
hau weg = fahr sie hart bis sie dir von der Felge fallen?
hau weg = ???


----------



## metalfreak (30. Juni 2010)

alles nur nich nutzen


----------



## lukabe (30. Juni 2010)

wieso das?


----------



## metalfreak (30. Juni 2010)

sollen nich so gut sein


----------



## lukabe (30. Juni 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> sollen nich so gut sein



Sagt wer?
Also ich hab schon einige durchaus positive Meinungen darüber gehört und bei der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt gestern ham sie sich auch durchaus gut geschlagen.
Falls die nich taugen werdens dann halt als nächstes n paar Maxxis.


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juni 2010)

"wir machen den Weg frei ..." 







Amazonen-Handkettchensäge für knapp 22 Euro


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juni 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Du wiegst ja auch nur 50KG, die Gustl iss ne Bremse für dicke Jungs.


Der Romarius ist eigentlich auch nicht allzu "dick" 




metalfreak schrieb:


> avid FTW!!! sind einfach die bequemsten hebel [...]


Geschmacksache! Bei den Avids nerven mich diese bescheuerten V-Brake Teller-Scheiben am Sattel - ganz toll einzustellen 




Speedbullit schrieb:


> wenn du viel bremst und zbsp in pds unterwegs bist macht die bremse schon sinn.


Also selbst in PdS habe ich meine Hope M4 beim letzten Mal nicht an ihre Grenzen gekriegt... entweder ich fahre zu pussyhaft, mache zu viel Pausen oder bin einfach nur "zu" leicht - oder alles zusammen 




freak511 schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein bisschen Shopping:
> 
> 2x Onza Ibex DH 2,4 FRC
> Mal schaun, ob die sich besser schlagen als die Fatal Bert (will jemand die zwei haben?)


Berichte mal, wie die sind!
Bei absolutem Spottpreis könnte ich mir das mit den Berts überlegen  Könnte auch alternative Reifen zum Test-Tausch anbieten (Betty/Mary). Ggf. => PN




metalfreak schrieb:


> alles nur nich nutzen


Sowas bitte nur mit vernünftiger Begründung!  Suche auch noch was etwas dezenteres fürs Hardtail (momentan Bettys).


Momentan sind auch einige Shopping-Resultate auf dem Weg zu mir oder liegen schon da. Mache die Tage mal Fotos


----------



## metalfreak (30. Juni 2010)

also am pitch fahr ich mxxis advantange und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen. keine probleme mit pannen usw... alternativ gehn auch noch die maxxis ardent - breiter, aber trotzdem noch recht leicht und recht geringer rollwiderstand


----------



## Bumble (30. Juni 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Sagt wer?
> Also ich hab schon einige durchaus positive Meinungen darüber gehört und bei der ersten kleinen Ausfahrt gestern ham sie sich auch durchaus gut geschlagen.



Lass dich nicht belabern, kein Maxxis in dieser Gewichtsklasse ist besser.



metalfreak schrieb:


> also am pitch fahr ich mxxis advantange und bin sehr zufrieden mit denen.



Den find ich jetzt z.B. total Panne.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Der Romarius ist eigentlich auch nicht allzu "dick"



Dann isser halt ein schwerer Junge. 







`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also selbst in PdS habe ich meine Hope M4 beim letzten Mal nicht an ihre Grenzen gekriegt... entweder ich fahre zu pussyhaft, mache zu viel Pausen oder bin einfach nur "zu" leicht - oder alles zusammen



Letzteres


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (30. Juni 2010)

der altmetallfreak darf ja sowieso nix anderes ausser maxxis fahren


----------



## metalfreak (30. Juni 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> der altmetallfreak darf ja sowieso nix anderes ausser maxxis fahren


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juli 2010)

nach langer Bauzeit gestern endlich fertig geworden:


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2010)

Schon lange kein Bärkwärk mehr gesehen. Isses inkontinent?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. Juli 2010)

Es pisst sich grade ein weil er die Schaltung vergessen hat 
duck und wech


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Juli 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schon lange kein Bärkwärk mehr gesehen. Isses inkontinent?



ist ein Auslaufmodel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. Juli 2010)

ne nette Lore voll bauxit

leider mit feindbereifung.


----------



## pfalz (1. Juli 2010)

jaaaaa, ne Reifendiskussion *freu*


----------



## Kelme (1. Juli 2010)

@fibbs:   
So ein großes Kettenblatt sieht schon fein aus. Bitte keine Diskussion über 43 gr Mehrgewicht. Reifendiskussion reicht schon.


----------



## Flugrost (1. Juli 2010)

Das muss ja mit Xcentertretgelager ... isses Trickstoff?


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2010)

Oder es ist Magie - Magic Gear - verbunden mit einer genau passenden Kettenlänge. Fiel nicht das Stichwort Halflink irgendwo unterwegs?


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> @fibbs:
> So ein großes Kettenblatt sieht schon fein aus. Bitte keine Diskussion über 43 gr Mehrgewicht. Reifendiskussion reicht schon.


Ich wäre aber bereit eine Diskussion über die Grenzzähnezahl bei einem Kettentrieb anzustoßen...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> nach langer Bauzeit gestern endlich fertig geworden:



Jetzt weiß ich auch, an wen ich meinen Werkstatttermin abgetreten habe. 

Das Ergebnis gefällt!


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ich wäre aber bereit eine Diskussion über die Grenzzähnezahl bei einem Kettentrieb anzustoßen...


Wenn ich da mal Bedarf habe, melde ich mich. Aktuell habe ich für ein neues SSP-Projekt genau zwei Teile im Schrank: Einen CK-Steuersatz in Mango und einen Singlestar-Ti 18 Zähne. Bei der Zähnezahl wäre meine spontane Entscheidung ein 36-er Kettenblatt, oder was meint der Inscheniör dazu?


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn ich da mal Bedarf habe, melde ich mich. Aktuell habe ich für ein neues SSP-Projekt genau zwei Teile im Schrank: Einen CK-Steuersatz in Mango und einen Singlestar-Ti 18 Zähne. Bei der Zähnezahl wäre meine spontane Entscheidung ein 36-er Kettenblatt, oder was meint der Inscheniör dazu?



Mango? Lecker!

Bei 2:1 bietet sich ein 36er an


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Juli 2010)

Alles mehr als 13 Zähne geht okay... Ich empfehle allerdings immer in Summe eine ungerade Anzahl an Zähnen. Also ein 36er oder 37er Kettenblatt verwenden. Sonst ist immer der gleiche Zahn mit dem gleichen Kettenglied im Eingriff... Das nit gudd...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Alles mehr als 13 Zähne geht okay... Ich empfehle allerdings immer in Summe eine ungerade Anzahl an Zähnen. Also ein 36er oder 37er Kettenblatt verwenden. Sonst ist immer der gleiche Zahn mit dem gleichen Kettenglied im Eingriff... Das nit gudd...



Einfach ne alde Kette nehmen, die springtschon irgendwann mal über 

Oder Frankenübersetzung 2:1+1


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Juli 2010)

Hier eine kleine Anregung zum lockeren Kommunikationsaufbau bei der nächsten Tour:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CjAsJfz9dBc"]YouTube- Annoying Orange 3: TOE-MAY-TOE[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2010)

Ihr findet Sachen, die würde ich noch nicht mal suchen ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Alles mehr als 13 Zähne geht okay... Ich empfehle allerdings immer in Summe eine *ungerade* Anzahl an Zähnen. Also ein 36er oder 37er Kettenblatt verwenden. Sonst ist immer der gleiche Zahn mit dem gleichen Kettenglied im Eingriff... Das nit gudd...



... und was ist jetzt wenn man 38:*19* verbaut hat, und noch ein Halflink vorhanden ist ????
... und gibt es überaupt Kettenblätter mit ungerader Zahl für´s MTB???


----------



## mtb_nico (3. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... und was ist jetzt wenn man 38:*19* verbaut hat, und noch ein Halflink vorhanden ist ????
> ... und gibt es überaupt Kettenblätter mit ungerader Zahl für´s MTB???


Ach, eigentlich nicht so schlimm. Die meisten hier im Forum fahren eh so wenig, dass sie eh niemals ne Kette an ihr Lebensende treiben!  
*duck_und_weg*

Wenn mich jemand sucht, ich bin Ratt fahren und Argentinier nach Hause schicken...


----------



## Houschter (3. Juli 2010)

Für die anstehenden Unternehmungen im Alpenraum hab ich mal etwas aufgerüstet! 







Mal sehen ob sie meiner guten alten Ixus den Rang abläuft.


----------



## michar (4. Juli 2010)

mein neuer rennsemmel..noch nich ganz fertig...


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juli 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Für die anstehenden Unternehmungen im Alpenraum hab ich mal etwas aufgerüstet!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



diese wollte ich mir auch erst zulegen, hab mich dann aber doch für die FZ38 entschieden. 
Der Weitwinkel ist ja schon einmal nicht schlecht.

Viel Spaß mit dem Teil, und immer schön die Bilder posten 

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2010)

konnte einfach nicht widerstehen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2010)

@fibbs: Sammelbestellung?


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Mal sehen ob sie meiner guten alten Ixus den Rang abläuft.


Wird sie! Die Ixuse sind $h!t im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Lumixen 




michar schrieb:


> mein neuer rennsemmel..


Schon getestet, wie der Elka mit dem Demo-Heck zusammenarbeitet? 

Nur echt schade, dass die Teile so hässlich sind...


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wird sie! Die Ixuse sind $h!t im Vergleich zu den aktuellen Lumixen
> 
> 
> Schon getestet, wie der Elka mit dem Demo-Heck zusammenarbeitet?
> ...




welche teile findest du hässlich?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> @fibbs: Sammelbestellung?



??? Sorry steh grad auf dem Schlauch!


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2010)

Hast recht. Wir lassen das. Is ja gar kein Gäsbock. Ist ja ein Schaf und dazu noch kein schwarzes.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2010)

Jetzt hat es KLICK gemacht.
... In der Sportmarke in hauenstein gibt es noch welche, interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt hat es KLICK gemacht.
> ... In der Sportmarke in hauenstein gibt es noch welche, interesse?


Yesss! Rest per PN.


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juli 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> welche teile findest du hässlich?


Die Specialized Demo Rahmen


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2010)

kukuxumusu - kuuuuuhl!


----------



## JeTho (6. Juli 2010)

Kann mal jemand ein Foto der Sohle seiner gebrauchten Fiveten posten? Oder irgend einen Schuh mit Stealth Sohle.

Denn meine Shimano MP90 haben an den Stellen wo die Pins ansetzen ihre Vibram Sohle verloren. Der anfängliche Grip ist total weg.
Ich habe die Schuhe ca. 1 Jahr und ca 4500 km benutzt. Von oben sehen sie noch gut aus, aber die Sohle ich echt kagge.


grtz


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Juli 2010)

4500km/Jahr? Ich dachte, du fährst nicht so viel...
Dass die Sohlen den Madenschrauben nicht ewig standhalten, ist bekannt.
Meine 5.10 haben auch nach etwas mehr als einem Jahr deutliche Spuren,
die Performance ist auch leicht beeinträchtigt, aber noch OK.
Foto hab ich natürlich grad keins...


----------



## metalfreak (6. Juli 2010)

hier ma mein 5.10 Freeride nach ca. 1 Jahr


----------



## Bumble (6. Juli 2010)

Meine FiveTen sind nach jetzt ca. 4 1/2 Jahren an der Sohle durch aber immer noch fahrbar.

Foto gibts morgen.


----------



## saturno (6. Juli 2010)

michar schrieb:


> mein neuer rennsemmel..noch nich ganz fertig...



wusste gar nicht, dass speiseeis bikes jetzt sereinmässig nen mittelständer für die eisdiele haben


----------



## Bumble (6. Juli 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> wusste gar nicht, dass speiseeis bikes jetzt sereinmässig nen mittelständer für die eisdiele haben



Viel interessanter finde ich, dass Michar nen total schönen, gepflegten  Garten hat.


----------



## Don Stefano (6. Juli 2010)

Leider die Bewässerung etwas vernachlässigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (7. Juli 2010)

wäre das gras saftiger käme das saftige grün des rahmens doch nimmer raus. das ist alles geplant


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

Agent Orange für saftigeres Grün - interessanter Ansatz 

@ michar: mach bei Gelegenheit bitte mal ein Bild mit dem anderen LRS  (wenn Hope der verhexten Nabe den Dämon ausgetrieben hat)


----------



## JeTho (7. Juli 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> 4500km/Jahr? Ich dachte, du fährst nicht so viel...



Ca. 15km/einfach zur Arbeit. Ich fahre fast immer mit dem bike 
Im Wald war ich noch nicht so oft. Leider.

Die Stealth Sohle sieht echt besser aus als das hier:


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2010)

Die Sohle der 5.10 Schuhe sind echt genial, und bei deiner Art der Nutzung müssten die auch länger halten.
Allerdings würde ich mir an deiner Stelle lieber einen günstigen, leichten Trekking-/Wanderschuh kaufen,
die 5.10 sind auf dem Weg zur Arbeit unterfordert - die wollen ordentlich durch geschüttelt werden...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> die 5.10 sind auf dem Weg zur Arbeit unterfordert - die wollen ordentlich durch geschüttelt werden...


...und werden in der warmen Jahreszeit massiv Feuchtigkeit und Gestank der Füße fördern  Also WENN, höchstens die Freerider nehmen!


----------



## el Zimbo (7. Juli 2010)

Klar, die Impact sind quasi luftdicht. Aber sollen auch stabiler sein, und sind dabei günstiger.
OK, es wäre besser für alle Beteiligten, den Bikeschuhen einen eigenen Raum einzurichten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Juli 2010)

So, von mir hier mal ein back-to-topic Beitrag - erster Teil meiner aktuellen Teile-Einkäufe:





Hope Steuersatz fürs Straßen-Hardtail. Der Head-Doc, welcher dabei war, kommt auch zum Einsatz, die Kappe mit der dazugehörigen Schraube jedoch nicht. Wenn jemand daran Interesse hat -> PN!






Barplugs, um die Enden des Carbonlenkers am selben Bike gegen Griffschellen-Klemmkräfte zu schützen - ich will da endlich wieder meine Ergon Griffe dran haben! Die Teile wurden vom User unchained auf Maß angefertigt (und auch direkt sandgestrahlt als Lackiervorbereitung), absolut sahnemäßige Arbeit! 






So siehts dann am Ende aus.






Carbon KeFü-Arm fürs Torque made by kuka.berlin. Bei den Modellen mit ISCG kollidiert leider der Umwerfer-Adapter (mit dem wird ein E-Type Umwerfer ohne den Tretlager-Arm direkt am Rahmen montiert) beim Einfedern mit dem ISCG-Adapter - der Konstrukteur muss echt besoffen gewesen sein  Kann man umgehen, indem man eine BB-mount KeFü montiert (an einem Rahmen mit ISCG-Aufnahme ), nur 1 Kettenblatt fährt oder den Umwerfer-Adapter massiv bearbeitet - was ich gemacht habe. Diese Lösung finde ich allerdings deutlich sauberer  ...auch wenn meine einwandfrei funktioniert.




 



Neue Reifen, die alten sind eh fällig. Mal ausprobieren, ob die (wie vermutet) einen guten Rollwiderstand zum Touren haben und wie der Grip dabei ist. Sollen auch eine Alternative für Verhältnisse sein, die für die Muddy Mary zu trocken oder zu hart sind.






Zu guter Letzt noch die neue Gabel für mein Hardtail: eine 2008er Manitou Nixon Elite TPC+. Zustand: quasi neu, Gewicht: 2070g, Funktion: leider noch nicht richtig getestet, aber das Ansprechen lässt sich (trotz Luft) mit "pure butter" beschreiben 

Der Rest der Einkäufe wartet schon zuhause auf mich oder ist zumindest geordert...


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2010)

bin mal auf deinen Test der Wicked Will gespannt!

Viel Spaß beim Basteln


----------



## metalfreak (7. Juli 2010)

was fürs 951 und was für die glotze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Juli 2010)

den Film hab ich auch gerade geordert!!!


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2010)

ab morgen im Einsatz:


----------



## Bumble (9. Juli 2010)

Hier noch das versprochene bild der runtergerittenen 5.10 Sohle.


----------



## lomo (9. Juli 2010)

*Bonjour Portland*


----------



## donnersberger (9. Juli 2010)

damit war ich dieses Wochenende auf dem Gletscher unterwegs ...


----------



## Levty (9. Juli 2010)

Wo wir grad bei Schuhen sind:





http://www.mammut.ch/de/productDetail/303001660_v_0454_10/Cirrus+GTX+Men.html

Gleich mal testen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. Juli 2010)

nee ne, das ist ja wohl mein künftiges Bike, verstanden!!!
ps:
für den Rasen hätt ich einen passenden Vertikutierer rumstehen


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Schuhen sind:
> 
> Gleich mal testen...


Grad im Wald gerockt. Sehr weiche Sohle, angenehm zu laufen auf Waldboden Stufen und spitze Steine: guter Grip, selbst mit Bike aufm Rücken.

Halt aufm Pedal? Genial. (Tioga SF MX Pro)

Leicht und luftig die Schuhe. Jetzt nur mal abwarten, wie die sich in den Alpen bewähren


----------



## Romarius (10. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Leicht und luftig die Schuhe. Jetzt nur mal abwarten, wie die sich in den Alpen bewähren


gut zu wissen, danke 

wo gehts denn hin?


bei mir gabs auch eine dringend nötige auswechslung.




(beim alten waren nciht nur die lagerschalen ausgeleiert, sondern gleich der ganze steuersatz zerstört.  -> ab heute mach ich wieder Diät!  )

inkl sehr schnellem+günstigem Einbau hier in Mainz bei Cycleplanet.

ps: im Shop: Mann mit Frau und Kind der höheren Mittelschicht kommt mit Laufrad in den Laden: 
"habe mein Rad hier vor 1 Woche bei ihnen gekauft - jetzt kommt Luft aus dem Reifen. Das darf ja so nicht sein. Ich hab hier die Stellen markiert, wo die Luft rauskommt" - zeigt ca. 8 markierte Stellen auf dem Mantel an Grenze Mantel/Felge.
"Haben sie denn Schlauchlos?"
"Icch habe hier markiert, wo Luft aus dem Reifen kommt. Das darf ja so nicht sein bei einem neuen Rad."
"Haben sie denn Schlauchlos oder ist vielleicht einfach nur ein Loch im Schlauch durch z.b. eine Glasscherbe oder einen spitzen Stein?"
"Hier habe ich die Stellen markiert, wo die Luft rauskommt. Bauen sie mir einen neuen Reifen ein?"
"Klaro, machen wa"

...


----------



## Levty (10. Juli 2010)

Erstmal bergauf, aber nur bei gutem Wetter .


----------



## Levty (12. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Wo wir grad bei Schuhen sind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kurzer Nachtrag:

Noch besser aufm Pedal! Man gewöhnt sich schnell dran.
Kleines Minus: Durch die Leichtigkeit des Schuhs fehlt ihm der seitliche Schutz vor hochgestellten Steinen *aua. Vorne ist die Spitze verstärkt, da gehts (noch).

Solong, war mal wieder ein fetter Nachtritt


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> bei mir gabs auch eine dringend nötige auswechslung.
> [BILD]
> (beim alten waren nciht nur die lagerschalen ausgeleiert, sondern gleich der ganze steuersatz zerstört.  -> ab heute mach ich wieder Diät!  )


Und du beschwerst dich, wenn ich dich "Lagerkiller" nenne? 




Romarius schrieb:


> inkl sehr schnellem+günstigem Einbau hier in Mainz bei Cycleplanet.


Ja, die sind echt gut. Nebenbei der einzige Laden in MZ, der sich überhaupt mit MTBs beschäftigt  und unabhängig davon auch der einzige mit fähigem Personal...




Levty schrieb:


> Solong, war mal wieder ein fetter Nachtritt


Ich dachte, nachgetreten wird nur beim Fußball 


Anderes Thema... hier das *Video der Woche*:






Einfach schön Fahrrad fahren in schöner, irischer Landachaft. Wenn die Typen reden muss man sich aber feshalten, die Akzente sind "wohooo" - aber witzig!
@ Zena (falls du hier mitliest) : da fährt dein altes SX mit - sogar mit nem Mädel drauf! 

Hier noch der Trailer:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/2333560"]Break the Cycle[/ame]


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2010)

Hier noch der Nachschlag vom Teile-Einkauf:

Neuer Lenker am Torque:





Dank michar konnte ich den selben vorab schonmal am eigenen Bike einen halben Tag in Lac probefahren, da gefiel mir das sehr gut. Muss mal sehen, wie ich auf Touren damit zurechtkomme.


Neue Kassette am Surge:






RR-Kassette fÃ¼rs StraÃenradl:





Eine 11-26er Kassette mit 222g fÃ¼r 18â¬ ist echt ein Kracher! Wenn die auch noch einwandfrei hÃ¤lt, bin ich sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Levty (13. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> RR-Kassette fürs Straßenradl:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hätte am Torque mit einem kurzen Schaltwerk eine bessere Figur gemacht als am Strassen Renner


----------



## metalfreak (13. Juli 2010)

break the cycle ist echt ein toller streifen


----------



## Zelle (13. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Zena (falls du hier mitliest) : da fährt dein altes SX mit - sogar mit nem Mädel drauf!



Das ist doch auch ein Rad für Mädchen, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Hätte am Torque mit einem kurzen Schaltwerk eine bessere Figur gemacht als am Strassen Renner


Da wäre sie aber ziemlich kontraproduktiv, da ich die größten beiden Gänge doch einfach ab und zu mal brauche  Vielleicht kommt ans Straßenrad auch irgendwann ein kürzeres Schaltwerk, muss mal die nötige Kapazität ausrechnen, wenn ich das kleine KB entferne...




Zelle schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch ein Rad für Mädchen, oder?


Wie mans nimmt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (13. Juli 2010)

Hab heut meinen neuen Photonensammler endlich in die Finger gekriegt und mein Radel zwecks Inspektion mal gleich von unten gefilmt, wie man unschwer erkennen kann ist absolut noch kein Rost zu sehen


----------



## Bumble (13. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier noch der Nachschlag vom Teile-Einkauf:
> 
> Neuer Lenker am Torque:



Ich bin wohl der Einzige weit und breit der noch nen Lenker unter 700èr Breite fährt. 

Ist für mich bisher immer noch vollkommen unverständlich wie man mit so nem breiten Gehörn fahren kann 

Naja mal schaun, wenn der Syntace Carbon in 740èr Breite rauskommt werd ich den aber wohl trotzdem mal antesten. 

Irgendwas muss ja dran sein an den breiten Dingern.


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl der Einzige weit und breit der noch nen Lenker unter 700èr Breite fährt.


Nope! Aufm Hardtail hab ich auch noch einen auf 67cm gekürzten - was ich mittlerweile bereue 




Bumble schrieb:


> Ist für mich bisher immer noch vollkommen unverständlich wie man mit so nem breiten Gehörn fahren kann


Ausgangspunkt meiner Planung war erstmal nur das Cockpit etwas tiefer zu kriegen, duch die verlängerte Gabel war das dann doch etwas hoch. Da mir michar vom Kurvenhandling mit dem breiten "Gehörn" vorgeschwärmt hat und er mir wie geschrieben genau den fli bar zum testen in Lac ausgeliehen hat, kann ich sagen, dass es fürs reine Abfahren total rockt!  Wahnsinnige Kontrolle in den Kurven und auch wenns ruppig wurde kam es mir vor, als würde ich für die gleichen Fahrmanöver weniger Kraft brauchen - sehr angenehm! Ob 760 auch zum Touren in Ordnung geht, werde ich sehen, vielleicht kürze ich ihn auch noch auf 740.




Bumble schrieb:


> Naja mal schaun, wenn der Syntace Carbon in 740èr Breite rauskommt werd ich den aber wohl trotzdem mal antesten.


Genau, wenn Syntace draufstent, MUSS es ja geil sein!   Dazu hat mal jemand ein sehr schönes Posting verfasst:


Lord Helmchen schrieb:


> Bestimmt ein streng geheimes Syntaceprodukt das dann im vierten Quartal 2015 lieferbar ist. Die könnten euch saure Milch als Leistungssteigerung für 10 Euro pro Liter verkaufen und ihr würdet es saufen.


----------



## roischiffer (14. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...
> Naja mal schaun, wenn der Syntace Carbon in 740èr Breite rauskommt werd ich den aber wohl trotzdem mal antesten.
> 
> Irgendwas muss ja dran sein an den breiten Dingern.




Bei alten Säcken öffnet das den Brustkorb & erleichtert die Atmung ungemein


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2010)

> Genau, wenn Syntace draufstent, MUSS es ja geil sein!   Dazu hat mal jemand ein sehr schönes Posting verfasst:



deshalb hab ich mir das hier für den SSPler zugelegt:


----------



## Kelme (14. Juli 2010)

Hab'  ich auch (allerdings am Schalter - schäm). Steht auch schön Syntace drauf. Auf dem Lenker und dem Vorbau am Orange ebenso. Würd' ich wieder kaufen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Juli 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> damit war ich dieses Wochenende auf dem Gletscher unterwegs ...



So ähnlich sah der LOWA-Schuh meiner Liebsten auch ´mal aus. Haben wir dann nicht zum Schnell-"Schuster" gebracht, sondern ins Werk geschickt.

Die haben für´n Appl und ´nen Ei komplett neue Sohlen mit Unterbau draufgemacht. Hält super!

Frag doch bei Meindl nach, ob die das auch bieten. Wenn nein, maul doch rum, dass LOWA aber ..... 

Haardtfahrer


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> deshalb hab ich mir das hier für den SSPler zugelegt:


War original am Torque dran, hab ich verkauft -> zu schwer  Fährt jetzt auf der anderen Rheinseine am Franzosen des Russen rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> War original am Torque dran, hab ich verkauft -> zu schwer  Fährt jetzt auf der anderen Rheinseine am Franzosen des Russen rum



Gewicht wird völlig überbewertet


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gewicht wird völlig überbewertet


Schon, aber ne neue Syntace Stütze verhökern ist nebenbei ein wenig leichter als ne gebrauchte Thomson  Wenn die dann auch noch 40g leichter ist, ist umso erfreulicher


----------



## Bumble (14. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Genau, wenn Syntace draufstent, MUSS es ja geil sein!   Dazu hat mal jemand ein sehr schönes Posting verfasst:



Lord Helmi und Syntace/Liteville iss ne laaaaaaange Geschichte. 

Zumindest ist das der definitiv einzige Hersteller von dem ich mir was aus Carbon ans Rad bastel. 

Obs geil ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Lord Helmi und Syntace/Liteville iss ne laaaaaaange Geschichte.
> 
> Zumindest ist das der definitiv einzige Hersteller von dem ich mir was aus Carbon ans Rad bastel.
> 
> Obs geil ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden.


Ja, dieses "besondere" Verhältnis habe ich schon aus einigen seiner Posts rausgelesen 
Also meine Carbonteile am Straßenrad halten bisher (Race Face Next), wie sich die Custom-Frästeile (gerade noch ein Päckchen unterwegs) von KuKa schlagen, werde ich bald testen 
Und wg. Syntace: ich hab am Surge ja auch einen Superforce dran, finde die Sachen zum Teil nicht schlecht. Bei den Lenkern passen mir z. B. irgendwie die Winkel nicht. Das Schlimme an Syntace/LV sind nur die Hardcore-Fanboys hier im IBC und der etwas narzistische Blondschopf...


----------



## Bumble (15. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei den Lenkern passen mir z. B. irgendwie die Winkel nicht.



Seit ich mich dran gewöhnt hab, komm ich mit nix anderem mehr klar. 

Und bei Carbon Teilen gehört für mich schon ne Menge Vertrauen zum Hersteller dazu um sowas zu verbauen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Juli 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Seit ich mich dran gewöhnt hab, komm ich mit nix anderem mehr klar.


So wie bei mir mit Reverse  ...wobei das Liebe auf den ersten Griff war.




Bumble schrieb:


> Und bei Carbon Teilen gehört für mich schon ne Menge Vertrauen zum Hersteller dazu um sowas zu verbauen.


Für am MTB klar, am Straßenred sehe ich das nicht so eng - eigentlich. Da wir diese Diskussion gerade hier haben ist es fast schon witzig: habe den Lenker heute ungewollt einem Crashest unterzogen  Bin nach der Klausur heute abend noch eine gediegene Runde durch Mainz gefahren um das herrliche Wetter zu nutzen und den Stress etwas abzubauen. Kurz vor Ende der Runde fahre ich durch ein Wohngebiet (schmale Straßen + geparkte Autos) und an einer Kreuzung wo ich geradeaus wollte, kommt ein Jungspund, auch mit Fahrrad, von rechts mit ordentlich Stoff geschossen, schneidet die Kurve maximal und kracht voll in mich rein  Ich bin zum Glück recht flach geflogen und hab mich gut abgerollt, hab nur einen Kratzer am Ellenbogen. Der andere ist einige Meter weiter geflogen und wäre fast in eine Hauswand eingeschlagen. Als ich nach einigen lautstarken, verbalen Beleidigungen mein Rad aufhebe, sehe ich, dass es schön auf den Lenker gekracht ist -> um ~45° verdreht.  Aber wohl dank der Ergongriffe mit den massiven Alu-Klemmschellen/Hörnchen hat der Lenker nix abbekommen  Hatte die Teile erst am Montag wieder montiert, vorher waren Moosgummigriffe ohne irgendwelche Barends o. Ä. drauf - ich vermute damit wäre der Lenker Geschichte gewesen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Juli 2010)

Er hatte Vorfahrt...


----------



## Optimizer (16. Juli 2010)

Nachdem hier einige Herren nun auch zu Fuß so manchen langen Weg mit vielen Gipfel bestreiten, hab ich aufgerüstet, um gleichziehen zu können:




Damit wird voraussichtlich am Mittwoch der "Pfälzer-für-kleine-Könige-Weg" (= alle Spielplätze am Haardtrand über 600m) abgestiefelt...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Marschgepäck ungefähr 6 Kilo plus 11 Kilo lebend-Gewicht...


----------



## Houschter (16. Juli 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Er hatte Vorfahrt...



Umkehr der Schuld?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Juli 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Umkehr der Schuld?



Die Unfallschilderung enthält doch nur die Information, dass der andere von rechts kam. Jetzt gleich irgendwelche Zuweisungen zu machen ... 

Gut ist aber, dass kein erheblicher Körperschaden entstanden ist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juli 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



ÄFACH GOLDICH




Optimizer schrieb:


> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - Marschgepäck ungefähr 6 Kilo plus *11 Kilo lebend-Gewicht*...



mit gefüllter (Trink)Blase ???


----------



## Hamecker (16. Juli 2010)

Und für die bessere Hälfte gab's den hier:


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Und für die bessere Hälfte gab's den hier:



Gar nicht gewusst, dass saugen so viel Spass macht ...


----------



## Romarius (19. Juli 2010)

mal wieder ne Frage an die Spezialisten:
im größten und 2. größten Gang habe ich manchmal ein SEHR lautes Knacken bei starkem Reintreten. Das ganze ist recht rhythmisch und so 2-4 Knacker pro Sekunde. 
(Klar, die Pedale sind eh hinüber, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das Knacken von wo anders herkommt.).

Hat jemand ne Idee wo man auf die Fehlersuche starten sollte?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Er hatte Vorfahrt...


Theoretisch ja, aber der hat mich schon abgeschossen, bevor ich ihn hätte sehen und ihm die Vorfahrt gewähren können.  Er kam wirklich *direkt* ums Eck und zusätzlich hinter einem geparkten Auto hervor.




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Gut ist aber, dass kein erheblicher Körperschaden entstanden ist.


So sehe ich das auch. War zwar mächtig schei$$e von dem Jungen, aber deswegen muss ich ihn ja nicht gleich zur Bullerei schleppen oder ihn wegen der 2 Kratzer an meinen Lenkerhörnchen auf Schadensersatz verklagen  Der Kollege war selbst mehr unter Schock gestanden als ich, das war vewrmutlich schon Strafe genug  (zusammen mit der spontanen verbalen Breitseite )




Romarius schrieb:


> mal wieder ne Frage an die Spezialisten:
> im größten und 2. größten Gang habe ich manchmal ein SEHR lautes Knacken bei starkem Reintreten. Das ganze ist recht rhythmisch und so 2-4 Knacker pro Sekunde.
> (Klar, die Pedale sind eh hinüber, aber ich bin mir fast sicher, dass das Knacken von wo anders herkommt.).


Tretlager oder Hinterbau. Da die Tretlager ja neu sind wohl eher Hinterbau. Hast den mal auf Spiel geprüft.
Hatte ichs schon erwähnt? .... Lagerkiller!! 


@ Fibbs + alle anderen, die es interessiert - ein kurzer erster Bericht zu den Wicked Will:
Ich glaube, ich habe genau das gefunden, was ich gesucht habe  Der Reifen rollt extrem gut, bergauf wie bergab. Ich war auf den Abfahrten an mehreren Stellen überrascht, wie schnell ich war, obwohl ich nicht mehr getreten hatte als sonst. Bremstraktion ist gut, selbst auf den recht weichen Böden im P-Wald kaum schlechter als die Mary und deutlich besser als die Betty. Das einzige, wo man etwas aufpassen muss ist die Seitenführung in den Kurven. Wo die Mary sehr zahm und ohne viel Druck wie auf Schienen ums Eck zirkelt will der Will etwas mehr gedrückt werden, dann ist der Grip aber auch astrein - also nicht schlechter, nur anders.
Meine Meinung: für noch weichere/lose Böden und Matsch ganz klar keine Alternative zur Mary - soll er ja auch nicht. Die Betty schlägt er dafür in JEDER Hinsicht - Rollwiderstand, Bremsen, Kurven; Gewicht ist quasi identisch. Ich war von der Betty im Vergleich zur Mary eh extrem enttäuscht, da sie bei den Luftdrücken, die ich fahre nicht spürbar besser rollt als die Mary, eine bescheidene Bremstraktion hat und auch in den Kurven deutlich früher aufgibt. Also ich kann den "abgefahrenen Willy" bisher echt empfehlen. Bikepark-Test folgt...
(Alle 3 erwähnten Reifen habe ich jeweils in der Ausführung FR / 2.35 / GG vorne + TNC hinten getestet)


----------



## Romarius (23. Juli 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Romarius Beitrag anzeigen
> mal wieder ne Frage an die Spezialisten:
> im größten und 2. größten Gang habe ich manchmal ein SEHR lautes Knacken bei starkem Reintreten. Das ganze ist recht rhythmisch und so 2-4 Knacker pro Sekunde.
> ...



einfach zu unerfahren und auch ein bisschen faul in der Pflege 

habe das Problem gefunden: das Ritzelpaket hinten hat gut 1 mm Spiel. DIe Achse ist stabil, eben nur das gesamte Ritzelpaket ist locker. Jemand eine Hilfe stellung oder nen Ansatzpunkt? (das kleinste Ritzel zeigt auch schon stärkere Abnutzungserscheinungen mi leichter Haizähnen)

Die nächste 5-Tagestour muss es noch überstehen - das Ritzel wird da eh kaum gebraucht, es werden eher die Schuhsohlen belastet 


Merci


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (23. Juli 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> einfach zu unerfahren und auch ein bisschen faul in der Pflege
> 
> habe das Problem gefunden: das Ritzelpaket hinten hat gut 1 mm Spiel. DIe Achse ist stabil, eben nur das gesamte Ritzelpaket ist locker. Jemand eine Hilfe stellung oder nen Ansatzpunkt? (das kleinste Ritzel zeigt auch schon stärkere Abnutzungserscheinungen mi leichter Haizähnen)
> 
> ...



Hatte ich auch mal, bei mir hat damals einfach festziehen mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel geholfen.

Heute gekauft: Einmal theoretische Führerscheinprüfung. Mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden 
Bin aber zu faul jetzt n Bild von dem Wisch zu posten.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Juli 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Hatte ich auch mal, bei mir hat damals einfach festziehen mit dem entsprechenden Schlüssel geholfen.


Genau, einfach wieder festziehen. Ich würds aber BALD machen, sonst kannst u. U. direkt auch dein Freilaufgehäuse in die Tonne treten...




freak511 schrieb:


> Heute gekauft: Einmal theoretische Führerscheinprüfung. Mit 0 Fehlerpunkten bestanden
> Bin aber zu faul jetzt n Bild von dem Wisch zu posten.


Glückwunsch!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juli 2010)

@freak511:
Meld dich wieder, wenn du den Lappen hast - theoretisch kann jeder alles... 
trotzdem Glückwunsch...


----------



## lukabe (23. Juli 2010)

Ist mir durchaus bewusst 
Ich meld mich dann am Donnerstag nach bestandener Prüfung wieder 
Trotzdem danke...


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Juli 2010)

Aber mit Bild!


----------



## lukabe (23. Juli 2010)

Alles klar 
Dann gibts halt ein Bild von dem "Führerschein mit 17"-Wisch


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juli 2010)

bissel was für die Couch:


----------



## metalfreak (10. August 2010)

Startplatz iXS RDC Steinach
Startplatz 24h DH Race
4std Karte Leogang
Halbtageskarte Schladming
Tageskarte Semmering


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2010)

Zwar keine neuen Bike-Parts am Start aber irgendwas muss ich mal wieder posten. 

Hier mein neuer Helm:






Zwar kein Fullface aber dafür mit integriertem Mückenschutz-Visier und Stereo-Kopfhörern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (10. August 2010)

Bumble der König der Nutzholzgewinnung


Ich find das völlig übertrieden jeden zweig der übern weg liegt mit ner stihl weg zu sägen

Aber der sound iss geil ;-)


----------



## lomo (10. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> ...
> Aber der sound iss geil ;-)



DER Sound is geil ;-)


----------



## Bumble (10. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Ich find das völlig übertrieden jeden zweig der übern weg liegt mit ner stihl weg zu sägen



Wenn der Zweig nen Durchmesser von 40cm hat iss son Helm schon nützlich. 

Und neee, ne Stihl kann ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Flugrost (10. August 2010)

Schnittschutzhose und Schuhe net vergessen. Führerscheinpflicht besteht auch - sonst zahlt im Schadensfall niemand.

pS.: Makita hat recht hüpsche Akkukettensägen extra für Beiker im Sortiment.


----------



## eL (10. August 2010)

jipps irjendwas watt Makita nich mit akkuantrieb anbietet?


----------



## Flugrost (10. August 2010)

Leider ja, Furnierpressen, Baukräne und Tiefseebohrinseln zB - das kommt sicher alles nächstes Jahr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## face-to-ground (12. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leider ja, Furnierpressen, Baukräne und Tiefseebohrinseln zB - das kommt sicher alles nächstes Jahr.



denk aber dran, daß der platz für den akku-baukran verdichtet werden muß:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9cm9m6WIro"]YouTube- Das BandmaÃ ist voll! - Chef rastet aus[/nomedia]


----------



## eL (12. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Leider ja, Furnierpressen, Baukräne und Tiefseebohrinseln zB - das kommt sicher alles nächstes Jahr.




dann musst das funier halt an_spaxen! Makita macht hervorragende akkuschrau_Bär


----------



## lomo (12. August 2010)




----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2010)

Picknick mit Gummischuhfetisch ... oookaaay ...


----------



## lomo (12. August 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Picknick mit Gummischuhfetisch ... oookaaay ...



Wieso? Was sind deine Vorlieben?


----------



## Flugrost (12. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wieso? Was sind deine Vorlieben?



Is doch klar, Ausdruckstanz und Nordic Walking. Mit den Stöckchen kann man prima grillen.


----------



## Houschter (12. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


>



Iss das für den Opfertisch im Heidelberger Keller??? Dann geh ich mal Kranzkuchen kaufen.


----------



## MoneSi (12. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Iss das für den Opfertisch im Heidelberger Keller??? Dann geh ich mal Kranzkuchen kaufen.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Iss das für den Opfertisch im Heidelberger Keller??? Dann geh ich mal *Kranzkuchen *kaufen.



Na, jetzt drückt er sich mal deutlicher aus. Beim letzten Mal hat er auch gesagt, er bringt zum Frühstück einen Kranz mit. Ich freu mich schon auf ein paar frische Kölsch und dann bringt er _Kuchen_!


----------



## Houschter (13. August 2010)

Wie man(n) von Kranzkuchen auf Kölsch kommt musst du mir bei Gelegenheit mal erklären!  Da war wohl eher der Wunsch Vater des Gedanken. Abgesehen davon: Kölsch , wir sind in der Pfalz!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Kölsch , wir sind in der Pfalz!


...und da werden einem offiziell die Menschenrechte aberkannt, wenn man sich in der Öffentlichkeit beim Spülwasser ...äh "Kölsch" trinken erwischen lässt


----------



## lomo (13. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Na, jetzt drückt er sich mal deutlicher aus. Beim letzten Mal hat er auch gesagt, er bringt zum Frühstück einen Kranz mit. Ich freu mich schon auf ein paar frische Kölsch und dann bringt er _Kuchen_!



Verwechselst Du das nicht mit Kranz "trinken"? Ich glaub' da war doch mit den Kümmerling-(Underberg-?)-Schnapsfläschchen, von denen man so viel trinken musste, bis man einen Kreis ("Kranz") zusammenbekam ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du das nicht mit Kranz "trinken"? Ich glaub' da war doch mit den Kümmerling-(Underberg-?)-Schnapsfläschchen, von denen man so viel trinken musste, bis man einen Kreis ("Kranz") zusammenbekam ...



Oooh, Unwissende wollen die Welt erklären!

Kranz: 







Passen bis zu 18 Stangen rein.






Lecker 






Und jetzt sag mir mal einer wie man bei der Ankündigung eines gestandenen Mannes: "Ich bring zum Frühstück einen Kranz mit, an Kuchen denken kann?"


----------



## lomo (13. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Oooh, Unwissende wollen die Welt erklären!
> 
> Kranz:



 Ich meine sowas.

Aber ok, Du hast recht, ist ja auch nicht mein Metier!


----------



## Houschter (13. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Und jetzt sag mir mal einer wie man bei der Ankündigung eines gestandenen Mannes: "Ich bring zum Frühstück einen Kranz mit, an Kuchen denken kann?"



Ich dachte immer in deinem Gewerbe kommt es auf die exakte Formulierung an! 



			
				Mir schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kaaf bei unserm Bäcker gfillde Kranz, der iss weltklasse!



Bislang hab ich noch keinen Bäcker mit Zapfhahn gefunden. Und selbst wenn, Kölsch käme da sicher nicht aus der Leitung.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer in deinem Gewerbe kommt es auf die exakte Formulierung an!
> 
> Stimmt, aber zunächst ist der Wortlaut zu untersuchen, wenn dieser nicht eindeutig ist (meine ich schon ). Kranz kann dann vieles bedueten, also versuche ich aus den Umständen heraus auszulegen. Tja, und da war nur der Umstand, dass sich eine überwiegende Männerrunde trifft, um bei Brötchen, Wurst und Käse zu frühstücken.
> 
> ...


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2010)

eL schrieb:


> Makita macht hervorragende akkuschrau_Bär


Wenn jemand an Neuware für nen Abbel unn e Ei rannkummt hab ich Interesse!!


----------



## donnersberger (13. August 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Wenn jemand an Neuware für nen Abbel unn e Ei rannkummt hab ich Interesse!!



määnsche vunn Äbbel de eipodd oder de eipadd oder die onnere kläää Dinggerscher?


----------



## mtb_nico (13. August 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> määnsche vunn Äbbel de eipodd oder de eipadd oder die onnere kläää Dinggerscher?


Näää... ich mein de Bohrschrauwwer von Makita...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (13. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Verwechselst Du das nicht mit Kranz "trinken"? Ich glaub' da war doch mit den Kümmerling-(Underberg-?)-Schnapsfläschchen, von denen man so viel trinken musste, bis man einen Kreis ("Kranz") zusammenbekam ...



Wird doch auch auf Auto-Tuning-Treffen gemacht und dann mit den leeren Flaschen das Logo der jeweiligen Marke geformt. 

Ein Foto dazu hab ich leider nicht finden können, dafür aber diese beiden hier:


----------



## eL (13. August 2010)

auch makita hat auf echtes geld als zahlungsmittel umbestellt! die nehm keene "I"er von äppel mehr


----------



## lukabe (15. August 2010)

Freitag angekommen:

Royal SP-247










Geniale Shorts muss ich sagen.


----------



## metalfreak (17. August 2010)

ne ration schläuche
elixir beläge von clarks
schaltzüge
661 core saver
661 veggie ellbow pads


----------



## lukabe (17. August 2010)

Heute bestanden


----------



## Levty (18. August 2010)

Glückwunsch, du Pfeife! Fehlt noch A um richtig Spaß zu haben!

Leider kein Bild da, aber ne Wohnung in Heidelberger Altstadt mit ner Dachterasse darf ich jetzt mein eigen nennen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (18. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Glückwunsch, du Pfeife! Fehlt noch A um richtig Spaß zu haben!
> 
> Leider kein Bild da, aber ne Wohnung in Heidelberger Altstadt mit ner Dachterasse darf ich jetzt mein eigen nennen .



Wie darf ich das mit der Pfeife verstehn?


----------



## eL (18. August 2010)

im zweifelsfall immer so wie et da steht

sonst hätte er sich die aussage ja auch sparen können ;-)


----------



## han (18. August 2010)

sodele, hab mir mal den Regenkönig und den Kaiser von Conti gegönnt.

Damit ich dem Herren Bumble seinen abgefahrenen zurückgeben kann


----------



## Levty (19. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Leider kein Bild da, aber ne Wohnung in Heidelberger Altstadt mit ner Dachterasse darf ich jetzt mein eigen nennen .


Schnappschuss von grad eben. Hab das Stativ noch nicht hier...


----------



## roischiffer (19. August 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Schnappschuss von grad eben. Hab das Stativ noch nicht hier...



Sieht aus wie Klingteichstraße aus dem Fenster der ehemaligen Altstadtwache


----------



## eL (19. August 2010)

ich tipp auf kalliningrad oder nowosibirsk

sieht man doch! die haben noch analoges fernsehen


----------



## Levty (19. August 2010)

Designerwäscheständer.


----------



## el Zimbo (19. August 2010)

Iss bestimmt voll die üble Gegend. Vor allem jetzt, wo auch noch der Lev da wohnt...


----------



## guru39 (19. August 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Iss bestimmt voll die üble Gegend. Vor allem jetzt, wo auch noch der Lev da wohnt...




Früher war die Gegend von den Leuten her voll assi, jetzt wohnen "die" aber alle in der Pfalz


----------



## pfalz (19. August 2010)

in der Praxis überzeugt, dann gekauft...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (19. August 2010)

Hey Roiner, gips eigentlich "Kopfprämie" von Lezyne?


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. August 2010)

@ Lukas: Glückwunsch! 


@ Rainer: Dein Pfalz-Visum ist für die nächsten 20 Jahre gesperrt! 


Von meinen neuen Errungenschaften gips keine Foddos... 661 Raji Handschuhe in schwarz, Sombrio JT Classic Jersey in grün, neue Sunline Twisted Waffle Griffe in grau, Demon Scraper, Bakoda All Temp Wax.


----------



## lukabe (20. August 2010)

Es musste mal ein neues Handy her:

Samsung S8000 Jet


----------



## Levty (21. August 2010)

Von meiner Mitbewohnerin zum Geburtstag


----------



## guru39 (21. August 2010)

allet gude Lev


----------



## Levty (22. August 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> allet gude Lev


Merci, wie der Franzose sagt!


----------



## Flugrost (22. August 2010)

Von mir aber auch! Aber sowas von!
Alles Gute zum Ährentach.

edith: schöner Türrahmen


----------



## lomo (25. August 2010)

tüdeldü


----------



## Kelme (25. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> tüdeldü


A Draum! Ich hab's live gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> A Draum! Ich hab's live gesehen.



Mann. hab ich gerade Bock ...


----------



## guru39 (25. August 2010)

kelme schrieb:


> a draum! Ich hab's live gesehen.



thx.....


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> tüdeldü



Ich hab Bock auf mehr Bilder


----------



## Houschter (26. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> A Draum! Ich hab's live gesehen.



Isch ach!  Wenn auch im Halbdunkel.


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. August 2010)

was´n des fürn schei$$


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. August 2010)

Er hat sich halt für´n Wochenendausflug einen neuen Continentalschlauch gekauft und bei der Gelegenheit das Rad dazu ausgetauscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (26. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Er hat sich halt für´n Wochenendausflug einen neuen Continentalschlauch gekauft und bei der Gelegenheit das Rad dazu ausgetauscht.



Wo war dein Schlauch eigentlich gestern? Fünf Mann haben bis zuletzt auf dein Eintreffen gewartet...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. August 2010)

Eine nicht enden wollende Leidensgeschichte:

Darfst dreimal raten, was nicht funktioniert: Genau, der Antrieb!

Schaltung neu, Ritzelpaket neu, Kette neu, Umwerfer geprüft

Erste Ausfahrt, alles läuft wie geschmiert, Feinmechanik vom Feinsten, Rad läuft trotz neuem Fetten Albert am Vorderrad quasi von selbst, rauf über Sulzwiesenweg und Kübelweg zum Sonnenweg, alle Gänge durchgeschaltet, Klasse! Es schnurrt nur so!

Dann Kurve zur Wolfsburg, erste Steigung ohne Asphalt: Schepper, Krach, Radau vom vorderen Kettenblatt, wenn ich vorne auf dem Kleinen fahre. Mitte geht, Groß geht.

Paar Versuche gemacht, zur Wolfsburg noch rauf, hinten runter, am nächsten Berg wieder, häßliche Geräusche bis zum Kettenklemmeransatz, wenn ich aufs kleine Kettenblatt gehe und - seltsamerweise - die größten drei Ritzel nutzen will, das vierte geht so,  fünf geräuschlos.

Ich verzweifle! 

Der Meister kommt heute noch vorbei, ich tippe ja eigentlich auf den Umwerfer, aber der soll in Ordnung sein. 

Ich hoffe, er kriegt das abschließend hin, sonst muss ich Lomos Nicolai nehmen. Er kann ja sein Hormonrad nehmen, an das ist er ja schon gewöhnt. Sonst müßten sich ja in den Bergen zwei an neue Räder gewöhnen, das wäre ja ungünstig. 

Ich werde berichten.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (26. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Eine nicht enden wollende Leidensgeschichte:
> 
> Darfst dreimal raten, was nicht funktioniert: Genau, der Antrieb!
> 
> ...



Kenne ich,

hatte ich auch schon mehrfach, Du musst das kleine Kettenblatt vorne 22er gegen ein neues Tauschen. Durch zu langes Fahren mit einer verschlissenen Kette, ruiniert man sich auch gerade das kleine Kettenblatt.


----------



## lomo (26. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, er kriegt das abschließend hin, sonst muss ich Lomos Nicolai nehmen. Er kann ja sein Hormonrad nehmen, an das ist er ja schon gewöhnt. Sonst müßten sich ja in den Bergen zwei an neue Räder gewöhnen, das wäre ja ungünstig.
> 
> Ich werde berichten.



Hormonrad? Oder doch Hämorrhoidrad (im Stehen fahren)?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. August 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Hormonrad? Oder doch Hämorrhoidrad (im Stehen fahren)?



Gut, war ein wenig allgemeinsprachlich. Genauer handelt es sich um ein falschgeschriebenes Opioidpeptidrad.

Mein Antriebsproblem nähert sich einer Lösung: Das kleine Kettenblatt fliegt raus, wahrscheinlich krieg ich ein neues, sonst fahr ich eben das modische 2-Kettenblatt-Modell. 

Kann mir aber gar nicht erklären, warum das Kleine verschlissen sein soll? Fahr ich doch nie?!


----------



## Houschter (26. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mein Antriebsproblem nähert sich einer Lösung: Das kleine Kettenblatt fliegt raus, wahrscheinlich krieg ich ein neues, sonst fahr ich eben das modische 2-Kettenblatt-Modell.



Ich hab noch eins hier liegen falls es Lieferprobleme geben sollte!


----------



## Dddakk (26. August 2010)

..ihr wechselt Räder/Teile kurz vor nem Alpencross?
tsts.......Setzen, fünf!    .. und nochmals "Zahns-Bibeln" lesen......


----------



## lomo (26. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ihr wechselt Räder/Teile kurz vor nem Alpencross?
> tsts.......Setzen, fünf!    .. und nochmals "Zahns-Bibeln" lesen......



Besser als während dem Alpen-Cross anzufangen Teile auszutauschen ...


----------



## Houschter (26. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..ihr wechselt Räder/Teile kurz vor nem Alpencross?
> tsts.......Setzen, fünf!    .. und nochmals "Zahns-Bibeln" lesen......



Ich wechsel Teile dann wenn's Zeit ist sie zu wechseln. 

Und wer ist eigentlich Zahn?


----------



## Optimizer (26. August 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Und wer ist eigentlich Zahn?



Hat hoffentlich nichts mit Dr. Vriesi zu tun oder????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. August 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hat hoffentlich nichts mit Dr. Vriesi zu tun oder????



Hmmm, Lewwerworschddos'


----------



## Dddakk (27. August 2010)

..dann würde ich auch das "N" tauschen. Das stimmt irschendwie nicht.  
(Oder ist das fürs Eggstrehm-Spiegelposing?)


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2010)

@Dddakk: Ich kauf' dich jetzt als Wetterfrosch. Heute und morgen bis 07:00 Uhr das Bulletin bitte als Mail. Ab dann bitte per SMS an die bekannte Nummer. Ein Morgenbericht und eine freundlichen Prognose am Abend würden uns genügen .


----------



## Dddakk (27. August 2010)

O.K.
Ich versuche es mal schön zu umschreiben, um euch Mut zu machen.
Erster Tipp: Verschiebt die Tour um 2 Tage nach hinten.

....schnellwesch...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Wetterbericht ist ganz einfach: 

Schnell bis zum Grenzkamm und rüber, dahinter ist Sonne, davor Sch...


----------



## Romarius (27. August 2010)

hier mal ne Frage: wie bzw wo genau messe ich denn ne Nabe aus und weiß was für eine ich habe. Gleiches Spiel für die Achse. (Aktuell Singletrack Felge.)
Nabe ist ja defekt und Ritzelpaket auch langsam verschlissen. Daher dachte ich an ein neues Laufrad komplett (scheint mir ne günstige alternative und ich hätte dann gleich noch Ersatzteile...)

Merci.


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2010)

Da diese Etappe eh schon am dritten Tag ansteht, ist ja alles gut. Zwei Tage im Siff werden wir schon aushalten. Muss ja kein Dauer-Schnürlregen sein.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Bis jetzt sind Schauer angesagt. Ich orientiere mich zunächst an Innsbruck und Hintertux, dafür gibt es Daten.

Danach St- Leonhard im Passeiertal. Ab da ist gut!

Die Vorhersagen schwanken aber täglich extrem. Gestern war noch für Hintertux für Dienstag (genau, unser Tag) starker Schneeregen bei 0-2 °C angesagt,  heute 9° C bei Schauern.

Ich schlage vor, wir fahren mal hin und schauen nach, wi es wirklich ist.


----------



## Dddakk (27. August 2010)

@haardtfahrer

wie? keine 7-Tage-Vorhersage von dir?   

Hier in HD schüttet es, im Büro in Mannheim laufen die Pumpen im Keller. Schlimmer kann es im Süden auch nicht sein.
Eisjöchl z.Zt. 6° und Nebel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @haardtfahrer
> 
> wie? keine 7-Tage-Vorhersage von dir?
> 
> ...



Soll sich ab Sonntag in Schauern erschöpfen. In Südtürohl soll´s am Samstag aweng regnen.

Schaun mer mal. In den Bergen ist es eh anders. Regen und tiefhängende Wolken sind aber leider nicht so aufbauend für mich!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Hier ein kleines Schmankerl: 






Sonnencreme nicht vergessen!


----------



## Hamecker (27. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Eine nicht enden wollende Leidensgeschichte:
> 
> Darfst dreimal raten, was nicht funktioniert: Genau, der Antrieb!
> 
> ...


 
Ist bei einer Kettenschaltung am Antriebsstrang (Kette, Ritzel oder Kettenblätter) irgendein Teil verschlissen, hat bei mir die Erfahrung gezeigt dass man im Grunde am besten gleich alle drei Komponenten und nicht nur das verschlissene Teil wechselt. Wechselt man nur das verschlissene Teil aus machst du oft nur damit eine neue Baustelle auf und ärgerst dich mit dem Mist ordentlich rum.
Ergo: Am besten gleich alles wechseln oder Rohloff.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Mist ist weg, mittleres und großes Kettenblatt sind noch akzeptabel, fliegen aber nach dem Alpenüberquerungsdings auch raus.

Rohloff-light mit sieben bis neun Gängen (eigentlich auch nur fünf, den Rest kann ich mit Beinmuskulatur ausgleichen), 1100 g oder weniger - da wäre ich dabei und würde das mechnische Rollen im Ohr in Kauf nehmen. Warum bringen die so was nicht?


----------



## lomo (27. August 2010)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mist ist weg, mittleres und großes Kettenblatt sind noch akzeptabel, fliegen aber nach dem Alpenüberquerungsdings auch raus.
> 
> Rohloff-light mit sieben bis neun Gängen (eigentlich auch nur fünf, den Rest kann ich mit Beinmuskulatur ausgleichen), 1100 g oder weniger - da wäre ich dabei und würde das mechnische Rollen im Ohr in Kauf nehmen. Warum bringen die so was nicht?



Wieso? Es gibt doch auch die Slimline-Rohloff ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. August 2010)

Müßte ich mal ausprobieren, aber mich läßt ja keiner probefahren. 

Aber fünf Gänge wären schon gut:

Steil - bergauf - Trail - Tempo - Dackelschneider depremieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (27. August 2010)

Damit der Thread wieder auf die richtige Bahn kommt.

Porno-Mini-Pumpe



Der Witz: Das Ding tut und hat schon einen 2,25-er NN prall gemacht.


Tretwerk



Es musste ohne über den Knöchel sein, weil meine Fehlstellung rechts das nicht gebacken kriegt (Böse Druckstellen).


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2010)

Meine wehrten Herren, ihr braucht dringend einen Kaffeekränzchen-Thread! 

EDIT: danke @ Kelme! 




Romarius schrieb:


> hier mal ne Frage: wie bzw wo genau messe ich denn ne Nabe aus und weiß was für eine ich habe. Gleiches Spiel für die Achse. (Aktuell Singletrack Felge.)
> Nabe ist ja defekt und Ritzelpaket auch langsam verschlissen. Daher dachte ich an ein neues Laufrad komplett (scheint mir ne günstige alternative und ich hätte dann gleich noch Ersatzteile...)


Du dürftest normal einen Hinterbau für 135mm Naben mit Schnellspann-Achse haben. Die 135mm misst du zwischen den beiden Ausfallenden. Deine Nabe hat eine Schnellspannachse, wenn sie so putzig klein wie eine Spaghetti ist  Tip von mir: Kauf dir ein Hinterrad für 10mm Steckachse, dieses System ist voll kompatibel mit den Standard-Ausfallenden für Schnellspanner und bringt nochmal etwas mehr Stabilität in den Hinterbau (gerade beim Fully macht das Sinn). Dazu brauchst du dann nur noch eine 10mm Schnellspann-Steckachse, die gibts z. B. von NC-17 (leicht, sind manchen Leuten schon beim Spannen gebrochen, meine hält), DT-Swiss (wie alles von dem Laden: leicht und teuer) oder 08/15 aus Taiwan mit beliebiger Labelung (Alutech, Nope, Fireeye etc.; schwer aber billig).


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. August 2010)

Bitte löschen!


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Damit der Thread wieder auf die richtige Bahn kommt.
> 
> Porno-Mini-Pumpe
> 
> ...



Herzfrequenz danach ging gen 300/Min?


----------



## Kelme (27. August 2010)

Es erinnert wohl an die Betätigung jugendlicher Buben des Abends unter der Bettdecke. Das Mini-Pümpchen schafft das ohne Kraftaufwand und die 300 ist das Minimum, bis da halbwegs Luft im Pneu ist.


----------



## Romarius (27. August 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du dürftest normal einen Hinterbau für 135mm Naben mit Schnellspann-Achse haben. Die 135mm misst du zwischen den beiden Ausfallenden. Deine Nabe hat eine Schnellspannachse, wenn sie so putzig klein wie eine Spaghetti ist


ist leider nicht so putzig. Muss die mit dem 15er Schlüssel aufmachen derzeit. im Prinzip sowas hier: http://www.hood.de/img/full/2129/21294580.jpg



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> oder 08/15 aus Taiwan mit beliebiger Labelung (Alutech, Nope, Fireeye etc.; schwer aber billig).


dann diese Option  wenn ich Gewicht sparen wollte, hätte ich da selbst das weitaus größere Potential und als mein Bike. Zudem spart man damit weiteres Geld, das man für noch schönere Dinge ausgeben kann 


die Tage mal nen Käffchen in der Uni?


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> ist leider nicht so putzig. Muss die mit dem 15er Schlüssel aufmachen derzeit. im Prinzip sowas hier: http://www.hood.de/img/full/2129/21294580.jpg


OK, dann hast du schon eine Steckachse. Bau die mal aus und messe, wie dick die ist. Dabei kannst du auch gleich die Hinterbaubreite bestimmen.




Romarius schrieb:


> die Tage mal nen Käffchen in der Uni?


Nö, bin zuhause (LD)  Ich überlege aber noch mit nächstem Mittwoch Eurobike! Hast du denn Karten?


----------



## Radde (27. August 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es erinnert wohl an die Betätigung jugendlicher Buben des Abends unter der Bettdecke. Das Mini-Pümpchen schafft das ohne Kraftaufwand und die 300 ist das Minimum, bis da halbwegs Luft im Pneu ist.




Errinnert mich an einen Film von Walter Moers!


----------



## Romarius (27. August 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> OK, dann hast du schon eine Steckachse. Bau die mal aus und messe, wie dick die ist. Dabei kannst du auch gleich die Hinterbaubreite bestimmen.


merci! dat hilft.
blöde frage vmtl. aber muss ich dann wieder so eine Steckachse nehmen? Hätte eigentlich gerne etwas, wozu ich nicht gerade ständig einen 15er Schüssel mitschleppen muss 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nö, bin zuhause (LD)  Ich überlege aber noch mit nächstem Mittwoch Eurobike! Hast du denn Karten?


öhm müsste mich noch drum kümmern. muss mal schauen, ob ich wen mitnehmen kann. glaube letztes mal wäre das gegangen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. September 2010)

Big Things werfen ihren Schatten schon mal vorraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (1. September 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> blöde frage vmtl. aber muss ich dann wieder so eine Steckachse nehmen? Hätte eigentlich gerne etwas, wozu ich nicht gerade ständig einen 15er Schüssel mitschleppen muss


Ja, wahrscheinlich schon. Mess erstmal aus, was es für eine Achse ist, dann kann man weitersehen...


----------



## benn9411 (1. September 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Big Things werfen ihren Schatten schon mal vorraus



toller helm, hab ich auch nur leider etwas schlecht belüftet


----------



## metalfreak (2. September 2010)

comedy für die glotze (auf empfehlung vom user radde) und metal für die ohren


----------



## Optimizer (2. September 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> c



DURCHKÄMMT DIE WÜSTE!!!!


----------



## metalfreak (2. September 2010)

radde hatte recht. ich hatte ne bildungslücke ohne diesen film


----------



## donnersberger (2. September 2010)

Lord Helmchen läßt grüßen ...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw3FJrkUClo"]YouTube- Spaceballs Best Of[/nomedia]


----------



## Levty (2. September 2010)

Bäääm!


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2010)

Kuhl! Synchronhupsen.


----------



## Levty (3. September 2010)

Doublebackflip, alta!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. September 2010)

Levty schrieb:


> Doublebackflip


mit Bike!


----------



## saturno (3. September 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich wechsel Teile dann wenn's Zeit ist sie zu wechseln.
> 
> Und wer ist eigentlich Zahn?



na wer wohl:

http://www.seracjoe.de/


----------



## lukabe (11. September 2010)

Neuste Errungenschaft:

Syntace Vector in 760mm Breite/10mm Rise


----------



## Levty (12. September 2010)

Durch den WuMa sind die Pälzer gerade wohl "sinnvoll verhindert" und kommen so nicht zum spammen. Herrlich


----------



## mtb_nico (12. September 2010)

saturno schrieb:


> na wer wohl:
> 
> http://www.seracjoe.de/


Sehr geile Touren!  Vorallem die Island-Tour muss super sein!


----------



## Dddakk (14. September 2010)

Ja, Island ist sicher geil! Ich kenns aber bisher nur mit KFZ und Moto. Aber glaube mir, solltest du nur auf die Idee kommen die Pisten/Wege zu verlassen, werden Sie dich kriegen. Die Strafen sind gigantisch, und ihre Technik auch. Also niggs Freeride und so! 

Die Winderosion ist dort ein großes Problem, darum sind die sehr streng.

Aber ich muss da auch mal hin.......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2010)

Also wenn Island dann nur mit der Mopete.
Entweder hier oder da.


----------



## Dddakk (14. September 2010)

..nee, alles zu schwer. Du brauchst nen ganz leichten Crosser für die Furten und die völlig losen Untergünde.
z.B.: http://www.bmw-motorrad.de/de/de/in...endurobikes/f650gs/f650gs_main.html&notrack=1 
und wichtig: Anglerhosen!  

Aber was noch viel wichtiger in Island ist: Immer Badehose am Mann!
Weil, das hier: http://live.mila.is/lonid/
gibts in klein an jeder Ecke.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2010)

Öhm das ist doch das Mopet was ich gepostet habe.


----------



## Zelle (14. September 2010)

Nico, sehe gerade Deine Signatur ... das ist doch *VERBOTEN!*


----------



## Dddakk (14. September 2010)

@nico
Stimmt. denen ihr Link ist falsch. Ich meinte die G 450 X. So 125 Kilo, voll.


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2010)

Zelle schrieb:


> Nico, sehe gerade Deine Signatur ... das ist doch *VERBOTEN!*


What?

@Dddak: Ahsou...  Ja muss ich mir noch mal anschauen... ist aber auch noch Zeit. Wenn ich den Führerschein Klasse A (jaaaa, den habe ich nicht) mache, dann erst im Frühjahr. Ich bin halt ein Schönwetterfahrer.


----------



## Dddakk (14. September 2010)

@Nico   ich habe meinen am 6 Januar bei -11° C in Ulm gemacht.  brrrrr
Hatte den Vorteil, dass ich keine Manöver fahren musste, da nur die Hauptstraßen schneefrei waren


----------



## mtb_nico (14. September 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> @Nico   ich habe meinen am 6 Januar bei -11° C in Ulm gemacht.  brrrrr
> Hatte den Vorteil, dass ich keine Manöver fahren musste, da nur die Hauptstraßen schneefrei waren


 Man könnte fast sagen: Selbst schuld...


----------



## lukabe (14. September 2010)

Was für die kalte Jahreszeit:





trägt sich echt sehr angenehm...


----------



## el Zimbo (15. September 2010)

Na super!
Ich gewinn das Teil in himmelblau und muss Spott über mich ergehen lassen,
und jetzt erst gibt es das Ding in meiner Farbe...  ()

...im Winter ist das Teil echt top!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2010)

Neu... in 180er Länge. Bin gespannt wie sehr der Unterschied spürbar ist.


----------



## Houschter (15. September 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich gewinn das Teil in himmelblau und muss Spott über mich ergehen lassen ()



Sachen gibts!  Wer macht denn sowas? Himmelblau ist doch die Trendfarbe, da hab ich am Lago einen in nem kompletten Strampelanzug nebst Strohhut gesehen. Dodal In (Hübsch) die Farb.  

@Nico: berichte mal, ist bei meinen langen Haxen sicher auch ne Option! Gibts das wie abgebildet zu kaufen?


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> @Nico: berichte mal, ist bei meinen langen Haxen sicher auch ne Option! Gibts das wie abgebildet zu kaufen?


Bei Napalmdeath hier im Forum gibts die als Neuware. 85 Taler incl. Versand. Ich fahre ja eh ne andere Übersetzung und nur 2-fach, da rentiert sich ne neue Kurbel mit allen Kettenblättern und Innenlager nicht.

Laut einem Buch was ich hier habe ist ungefähr ab einer Innenbeinlänge von 90cm eine 180er Kurbel zu empfehlen.


----------



## eL (15. September 2010)

los nico jetz berechne uns doch mal das extradrehmoment was deine dünnen haxen da auf die kette zaubern.


mal unter uns

die eingangfahrer stehn ja voll auf die langen hebel. Blöd wirds nur wenn du eh schon mit tiefen tretlager über den track lurchst, von wegen aufsetzen mit pedalen und so

Bogie erzähl doch mal ;-)


----------



## mtb_nico (15. September 2010)

Round about 3% mehr gegenüber einer 175er Kurbel.


----------



## eL (15. September 2010)

3% könn über sieg oder niederlage entscheiden


----------



## metalfreak (16. September 2010)

Mein Huhn legte mir heute ein EIphone


----------



## Radde (16. September 2010)

probier mal das: 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qg1ckCkm8YI"]YouTube        - Will It Blend? - iPhone[/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (16. September 2010)

Radde schrieb:


> probier mal das:
> 
> YouTube        - Will It Blend? - iPhone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. September 2010)

Hat's jetzt eigentlich funktioniert, oder nur gefunkt? 

Schäää Woche-end!


----------



## OZM (17. September 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Round about 3% mehr gegenüber einer 175er Kurbel.



Auf die ganzen 360° gesehen?
Oder hast Du den perfekten runden Tritt    *


* ich stell mir grad nen Graph vor, auf dem "Nutzen"/"Kosten" (Drehmoment/Aufsetzen) (y-Achse) in Abhängigkeit von der Kurbelposition (in °) (x-Achse) unter Annahme einer durchschnittlichen Tretqualität (also nix runder Tritt) dargestellt werden. 
Was erhalten wir:
richtig, eine Sinuskurve
Was macht die Sinuskurve, wenn wir die Kurbelarme verlängern?
ich vermute mal: die Amplitude steigt  

Spaß bei Seite
Was für ne Tretlagerhöhe fährtst Du?
Und vor allem: Gehts gut damit?

@ all
hat wer Empfehlungen für ne DH-Bereifung 
sonst nehm ich Minion DH front 2,5 2ply 42(f)/60(r)A

Ist wer den Onza Ibex (?) in DH Ausführung schon gefahren (der soll einen gutmütigen Grenzbereich haben; i.S.v. gutmütiger als Minion)

Greez OZM


----------



## metalfreak (17. September 2010)

Nimm Maxxis Minion R 60a (hinten) und High Roller 42a (vorne)


----------



## lukabe (17. September 2010)

Onza is gut, fahr ich seit einigen Wochen und die reifen gehn echt gut.


----------



## Zelle (17. September 2010)

Hätte ja nicht gedacht, dass ausgerechnet OZM hier noch mal eine Reifendiskussion anstoßt


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. September 2010)

Ich fahr Minion oder Highroller in 2.7 42a vorn und
Minion R 2.5 60a hinten, wobei der schon mal gerne seitlich wegdriftet 

ging letztens in Lac Blanc bei leicht feuchten Bedingungen noch sehr gut, hab aber auch schon Einige mit Swampthings vorn gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (17. September 2010)

@OZM:
Ist der Kaiser kürzlich verstorben, ohne einen Nachfolger zu hinterlassen?


----------



## Romarius (17. September 2010)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Neu... in 180er Länge. Bin gespannt wie sehr der Unterschied spürbar ist.


weisst du das nicht schon aus der praxis, wie ein unterschied von 5mm sich anfühlt?


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Neuste Errungenschaft:
> 
> Syntace Vector in 760mm Breite/10mm Rise


Schick! Das flachere Cockpit macht sich sicher gut am VSX. Passen dir die Winkel beim Syntace? Die sind ja total anders als beim Truvativ...




mtb_nico schrieb:


> Neu... in 180er Länge. Bin gespannt wie sehr der Unterschied spürbar ist.


Da musste ich wie der eL auch zuerst an die Pedale denken... ich glaube bei mir würden die mehr davon "spüren" als ich 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Mein Huhn legte mir heute ein EIphone


Mann, war der flach 

Dazu sag ich nur: "Hey Apple!"  => [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E4GhMYxE2Lc"]YouTube        - Annoying Orange gets Autotuned[/nomedia]


----------



## OZM (17. September 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @OZM:
> Ist der Kaiser kürzlich verstorben, ohne einen Nachfolger zu hinterlassen?



nicht direkt, hatte ja zwei stück geordert. Der eine ist fertig und hat sein Gnadenbrot am Tourenbike und der frische ist an der dicken Mühle.

Zufrieden war ich mit Hochwürden soweit auch, aber immer wenn ich auf den Reifen schau, denk ich "man was sind das wenig Mittelstollen und wie spät kommen die Seitenstollen".

Betrachte ich den verbrauchten Reifen, sieht aber alles harmonisch abgenutzt aus; auch sie Seitenstollen - ist also eher ne kopfsache. Und betrifft eher die Planung fürs nächste Jahr.


O.


----------



## lomo (17. September 2010)

Lesestoff


----------



## mtb_nico (18. September 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> weisst du das nicht schon aus der praxis, wie ein unterschied von 5mm sich anfühlt?


Keine Ahnung, ich hatte noch nie Probleme mit der Länge. 

Ich habe ja noch ein Fritzz von 2008 und das hat erst 2009 ein tieferes Tretlager bekommen. Daher mache ich mir da kaum sorgen was die Bodenfreiheit anbelangt. Man sollte eh vorausschauend Fahren und dann läuft das. 

@OZM: Der Zugewinn an Drehmoment bei gleicher aufgebrachter Kraft beträgt natürlich nur im Extremfall 3%. Wenn man hier anfängt etwas mathematisch korrekt darzulegen macht man sich ja eh sehr schnell unbeliebt. Von daher habe ich es, sagen wir mal, in "Pro7 Galileo-Manier" aufbereitet.  Ich verspreche mir da weniger einen physikalisch messbaren Zugewinn als mehr ein angenehmeres Treten aufgrund meiner langen Haxen. Leider bin ich noch nicht zum Fahren gekommen und werde es auch die kommenden Wochen nicht. Ich melde mich dann noch mal sobald ich mir einen Eindruck machen konnte.

Aus der Reifendiskussion halte ich mich raus.


----------



## pfalz (20. September 2010)

Kleine Andenken...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. September 2010)

Wo sind denn die Bilder?


----------



## pfalz (21. September 2010)

Das willst Du nicht wissen....


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2010)

Gelöscht? Kamera defekt? Vergessen zu fotografieren?
Oder darf man in Whistler nur die Fotos von den Park-eigenen Fotografen kaufen, wie das in so Funparks üblich ist???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (23. September 2010)

> Gelöscht?


Genau..aber ich wars nicht...muss ich halt nochmal hin


----------



## el Zimbo (23. September 2010)

Habt ihr den Schuldigen erhängt, geköpft oder direkt vor Ort in Stücke gerissen?
Oder "darf" er euch alle nächstes Jahr nach Whistler einladen?


----------



## Carnologe (23. September 2010)

Gib mir die Speicherkarte und ich kümmer mich drum! ;-)


----------



## guru39 (23. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gib mir die Speicherkarte und ich kümmer mich drum! ;-)



So wie ich ich verstanden habä, is alles weg


----------



## Carnologe (23. September 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Gib mir die Speicherkarte und ich kümmer mich drum! ;-)



Rede ich Kisuaheli?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2010)

Wenn's überschrieben sein sollte... 
Aber das Angebot würde ich an eurer Stelle annehmen.


----------



## eL (24. September 2010)

mit alles weg meint er bestimmt die speicherkarte und eventuell auch die bildermaschine die mit weg iss.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2010)

Stimmt, die Karte und der Apparat wurden bestimmt gleich mit "gelöscht"...


----------



## Tobsn (24. September 2010)

Das mit den Bildern ist echt *******.

Von meinem jugendlichen Roadtrip an der Ostküste, hat ausgerechnet der Film von den zwei Tagen Spring Break gefehlt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (24. September 2010)

Es ist leider alles weg, da die Karte dann wieder beschrieben wurde (sein Urlaub ging ja noch weiter...)...ich denke, dann kann auch der Carno nix mehr machen, oder doch *hoff*

Wenn einer von Euch Bilder sehen will:


----------



## Carnologe (24. September 2010)

Ich kann's zumindest versuchen. Die Karte solltest Du jetzt erstmal nicht benutzen. Alles Weitere per PN.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2010)

Ich kann auch Bilder sehen, wenn die Augen geschlossen sind.
Soll ich mir da Gedanken machen?
Nicht mehr, als um eure verschollenen Urlaubsbilder.

Schönes Wochenende - auch wenn das Wetter nicht so doll aussieht.


----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Schönes Wochenende - auch wenn das Wetter nicht so doll aussieht.



iss schon für morgen "eine Halle mit schönen Bäumen und flowigen Trails drin" gemietet?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. September 2010)

Ich hab für morgen meine Couch gemietet, denn vom Wetter abgesehen hält mich noch eine, zum Glück abklingende, Erkältung vom Biken ab.
Der Rest AWP scheint auch erst mal das Sonntagswetter abwarten zu wollen...


----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich hab für morgen meine Couch gemietet, denn vom Wetter abgesehen hält mich noch eine, zum Glück abklingende, Erkältung vom Biken ab.
> Der Rest AWP scheint auch erst mal das Sonntagswetter abwarten zu wollen...



ist bei mir ähnlich, ich werde Samstag bei dem Regen auch nicht biken, am Sonntag vorr. eine kleine Nachmittagstour fahren und das WE darauf wieder mehr biken..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (24. September 2010)

und damit wir hier nicht ganz off toppigg rumspammen - ich hab mir auch 'was gekauft :


----------



## lomo (24. September 2010)

Ähm, der hier ist nicht neu, aber da habe ich ne Frage an das Forum.
Weiss jemand die Gabeleinbauhöhe für den hier abgebildeten Marin Pine Mountain Rahmen (Stahl)? Seriennr. wäre F064AAD009


----------



## lomo (24. September 2010)

donnersberger schrieb:


> und damit wir hier nicht ganz off toppigg rumspammen - ich hab mir auch 'was gekauft :



Oh, da kenne ich eine dankbare Abnehmerin!


----------



## MoneSi (24. September 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, da kenne ich eine dankbare Abnehmerin!



Ich auch! Immer her damit!!!


----------



## Kelme (25. September 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> Ähm, der hier ist nicht neu, aber da habe ich ne Frage an das Forum.
> Weiss jemand die Gabeleinbauhöhe für den hier abgebildeten Marin Pine Mountain Rahmen (Stahl)? Seriennr. wäre F064AAD009


Da MARIN drauf steht, sollte Tobsn das wissen.


Kelme - ich bin dann mal auf dem Weg ins Kloster.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da MARIN drauf steht, sollte Tobsn das wissen.
> 
> 
> Kelme - ich bin dann mal auf dem Weg ins Kloster.



ich auf dem Weg ins Bett.

@Kelme: viel Spaß

Gruß

Fibbs - Gute N8


----------



## lomo (25. September 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da MARIN drauf steht, sollte Tobsn das wissen.
> Kelme - ich bin dann mal auf dem Weg ins Kloster.



Jouh, Meister Tobsn: Hast Du da irgendwelche Infos?

@Kelme: Viel Spass bei der Einkehr.


----------



## Houschter (25. September 2010)

Poste die Frage doch einfach im Marin Forum, da bekommst bestimmt die Infos.


----------



## Tobsn (25. September 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Ähm, der hier ist nicht neu, aber da habe ich ne Frage an das Forum.
> Weiss jemand die Gabeleinbauhöhe für den hier abgebildeten Marin Pine Mountain Rahmen (Stahl)? Seriennr. wäre F064AAD009



Sieht aus wie ein 2004 bei dem die Decals vertauscht wurden (links-rechts) - Canyon-Style. 
Aber egal, durfte ein Columbus Zona Rahmen sein und da wurden 80-100 mm Gabel verbaut.
Einbauhöhe der Mars war glaub ich 444 mm.
Aber frag doch mit der Nummer mal bei Marin nach.


----------



## lukabe (26. September 2010)

Mal was zum bisschen hoch und wieder runter fahren gekauft:





Es lebe der Bikemarkt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. September 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein 2004 bei dem die Decals vertauscht wurden (links-rechts) - Canyon-Style.
> Aber egal, durfte ein Columbus Zona Rahmen sein und da wurden 80-100 mm Gabel verbaut.
> Einbauhöhe der Mars war glaub ich 444 mm.
> Aber frag doch mit der Nummer mal bei Marin nach.



Merci vielmals für die Info!


----------



## lomo (27. September 2010)

Noch was gebrauchtes:





Hope von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Romarius (28. September 2010)

neulich mal ne Elixir getestet: mein Gott, wie schlecht können Discbremsen eigentlich sein? nach spätestens 800hm am Stück ist keine Chance, selbst mit 2 Fingern mehr, die Räder zum blockieren zu bringen.

hat wer zufällig eine 150*12mm HR Nabe bzw Laufrad zu viel? suche ich aktuell.


----------



## Tobsn (28. September 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> neulich mal ne Elixir getestet: mein Gott, wie schlecht können Discbremsen eigentlich sein? nach spätestens 800hm am Stück ist keine Chance, selbst mit 2 Fingern mehr, die Räder zum blockieren zu bringen....


Adipositas oder Angstbremser?

Meine Elixir kommt mit meinen 80 kg auch mit den kleinen Scheiben 180/160 klar.


----------



## Lynus (28. September 2010)

Hab die Elixir CR mit 200/200 und bin auch vollkommen zufrieden damit. 

Vielleicht brems ich nicht soviel wie Romarius ?


----------



## lukabe (28. September 2010)

Hab auch die Elixir CR 203/203 und hab immer genug Bremspower.


----------



## Romarius (28. September 2010)

nun. eventuell mags an er Höhenluft liegen, aber bei 1500HM+ durchgehend S2-S3 Trail steht man numal die ganzen Zeit voll auf der Bremse. Und da versagt sie nach etwa 600-800 Höhenmeter, je nach Vorwärme, klar.

@tobsn: Angstbremser, kann sein - das kann ich schlecht beurteilen. Adipöse Neigung eventuell; soll auch wer anders beurteilen. Nur hatte der begleitende Schweizer 60kg Bergfloh (also 20kg weniger als ich) die gleichen Probleme. Das hat mich echt gewundert.

keine Ahnung welche Beläge dirn waren. waren jeweils die 200er Scheiben. Wobei die ja nur wenig Unterschied machen. Auf jeden Fall war da die Louise fast noch besser. Gut dass es nur ein Leihbike war


----------



## Bogie (28. September 2010)

Für solche Fälle kann ich die Saint empfehlen. Geile Bremse und dazu noch günstig. Allerdings natürlich kein Leichtgewicht - aber das bin ich ja auch nicht....


----------



## eL (28. September 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch was gebrauchtes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




gute wahl herr lomo
die mini würde ich momentan sogar der M4 vorziehen da es hier die swissstop beläge gibt welche wirklich hervorragend funktionieren.

war das rot absicht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. September 2010)

eL schrieb:


> war das rot absicht?



Nö, Zufall!


----------



## Romarius (28. September 2010)

Bogie schrieb:


> Für solche Fälle kann ich die Saint empfehlen. Geile Bremse und dazu noch günstig. Allerdings natürlich kein Leichtgewicht - aber das bin ich ja auch nicht....



ne gebrauchte Gustav geht auch. Wobei ich die Saint gerne mal testen würde.

dazu fehlt aber eben die Nabe/Laufrad.


----------



## guru39 (28. September 2010)

Romarius schrieb:


> ne gebrauchte Gustav geht auch



Isch hab noch ä päärle, auch einzäl


----------



## Romarius (29. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Isch hab noch ä päärle, auch einzäl



hab auch ein päärle. das bleibt aber erstmal da angeschraubt wo es derzeit ist.  vielleicht nehm ichs mal kurz zum streicheln ab.


----------



## el Zimbo (29. September 2010)




----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Mein neuer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mein neuer





ach du kagge


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2010)

Was man so hört soll das schicke Teil ja der Hammer sein.

Preislich wohl auch, oder ?


----------



## guru39 (30. September 2010)

Uvp 999


----------



## Bumble (30. September 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Uvp 999



Für was steht nochmal uvp ?

*U*n*v*erschämter *P*reis ???


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Oktober 2010)

@Bumble:
Jaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch, er ist noch nicht tot...


----------



## Bumble (1. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Bumble:
> Jaaaaaaaaaa, er lebt noch, er ist noch nicht tot...



Wer ? 

Ich ? 

So bissl leb ich noch, ja.


----------



## lukabe (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich würd ja jetzt gerne Bilder meines neuen Remotehebels für die i950 posten, allerdings hats den heute bei der ersten Ausfahrt nach einem unfreiwilligen Frontflip-to-Bodenprobe in seine Einzelteile zerlegt.
Dann halt in ner Woche, wenn ich nen neuen hab...


----------



## Hardtail94 (4. Oktober 2010)

Prahlen un nix vorweisen können,so hammers gern...


----------



## lukabe (4. Oktober 2010)

Tjaja 
Die Stütze hab ich ja oben schon gepostet,der Hebel wird folgen...
Ich kann auch n Bild von dem kaputten posten


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Oktober 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ich kann auch n Bild von dem kaputten posten


Das wär dann eher was für irgendeinen Teile-Mosh-Thread  Wobei... "Schlacht"platte ja irgendwie auch schon in diese Richtung geht 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Prahlen un nix vorweisen können,so hammers gern...


So, ich habe immerhin ein paar Fotos vorzuweisen.  Zum Teil auch schon von älteren Schlachtungen...

Mein Hartail-Pummelchen wird gerade etwas abgespeckt, weil es doch eher für gediegenere Touren genutzt wird und dafür einige Teile einfach etwas überdimensioniert waren.

Zuerst aber nur etwas, das mehr der Optik und noch etwas, das mehr der Funktion dient:





Carbon-Hebel für meine Mono M4, die originalen aus Alu wiegen 40g und sehen lange nicht so schnieke aus 




 



Carbon-Arm für den Stinger mit Anti-Chainsuck-Ring (funktioniert perfekt!) - made by kuka.berlin




 



Neuer LRS dank Tauschaktion mit michar  mit den gleichen Naben aber dank leichteren Felgen und Speichen über 300g weniger als dem alten mit den EX729 Felgen: Hope Pro II QR20/QR10, Sun Ringlé S.O.S, Sapim Race, rote Alu-Nippel - 896g bzw. 1014g (inkl. Maxxis Felgenband) ...ergibt mit Fetten Alberts statt Dicken Bertas knapp 630g Ersparnis an den Laufrädern 






Weg mit den Klickies -> NS Bikes Aerial Pro, grau eloxiert - 386g


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (5. Oktober 2010)

Ach, das sind dann wohl meine fatalen Berts 
Bist du zufrieden damit?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Oktober 2010)

Exactly!  War heute das erste Mal damit unterwegs. Finde die Reifen zum Touren optimal  Man darf sie natürlich nicht mit 850-950g Freeride Reifen vergleichen, vor allem nicht mit einem Gooey Gluey, was ich bei den anderen Schwalbe Reifen immer vorne fahre. Da kommt man schon leichter mal ins Rutschen, gerade bei so Verhältnissen wie heute mit nassen Wurzeln und Laub. Aber alles in allem gefallen die mir echt gut. Der Hinterreifen greift sich auch bei hartem Antritt im Stehen gut in den Boden, die Bremsperformance geht in Ordnung und auch der Kurvengrip ist nicht übel.
Was mich allerdings ziemlich genervt hat: der Hinterreifen schrabbt bei Belastung oder in Kurven irgendwo am Hinterbau oder am Umwerfer  Die Big Betty auf den viel breiteren Felgen tat das nie...! Liegt wohl daran, dass sich der Reifen mit der etwas dünneren Karkasse und wegen der schmäleren Felge stärker seitlich wegdrückt. Muss mir mal noch ansehen, wo es da genau hakt. Könnte auch am Kabelbinder der Kettenstrebenumwicklung sein, dann wärs einfach zu beheben.

Die Pedale sind übrigens auch klasse!  Man merkt echt, dass man auf der etwas größeren Fläche (im Verlgeich zu den Sudpin III) etwas stabiler steht - vor allem, wenn man mal irgendwo kurz den Fuß vom Pedal hatte und ihn nicht 100%ig gerade wieder drauf kriegt. Die Pins sind allerdings nicht ganz so bissig wie die NC-17, daher kann man leichter mal etwas verrutschen (wobei ich da gerade beim Hardtail eh überdurchschnittlich empfindlich bin), aber man kann auch leichter die Fußstellung mal korrigieren. Ich denke, mit etwas weicheren Sohlen wie z. B. denen der Freerider passt es noch etwas besser, die harten Sohlen der Impact harmonieren mit den Sudpin doch schon ziemlich optimal.


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Oktober 2010)

(die Bilder sind eigentlich ein "Zitat")


mit der Bildperspektive sind meine LR noch leichter ...


----------



## Carnologe (6. Oktober 2010)

Jungs, hat einer von euch Lust morgen zu fahren? Ich hab frei...


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Jungs, hat einer von euch Lust morgen zu fahren? Ich hab frei...


 
schweig, Du Glücklicher... Ich muß noch am Samstag arbeiten (anstatt im Wasgau mitzufahren )

aber: es wird die Zeit kommen, da meine Freizeit und das Wetter zusammenpassen


----------



## Carnologe (6. Oktober 2010)

Dafür arbeite ich diesen Sonntag 

Also, wer will morgen? Ich hab nur 1KB, hochfahren geht also nur bedingt, runter aber umso besser


----------



## lukabe (6. Oktober 2010)

Ich kann morgen leider nicht, bin dafür aber am Freitag morgen mit nem Kumpel unterwegs.
Wir wollten Richtung Kalmit fahren, sind da irgendwelche Trails besonders empfehlenswert?
Ich kenn nur den Richtung Maikammer, an dessen Ende man auf nem Parkplatz rauskommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Wir wollten Richtung Kalmit fahren, sind da irgendwelche Trails besonders empfehlenswert?
> Ich kenn nur den Richtung Maikammer, an dessen Ende man auf nem Parkplatz rauskommt.


Mein junger Padawan... noch viel zu lernen du hast  Meld dich einfach morgen mal bei mir


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Oktober 2010)

Zitat: 





Carnologe schrieb:


> Dafür arbeite ich diesen Sonntag
> 
> Ich hab nur 1KB]
> 
> fährst Du E-Rad ? das 1 KB kann ja eigentlich nur von der Batteriesteuerung sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (7. Oktober 2010)

Du mich auch 

Niemand der heut fahren will? Alleine suckt...


----------



## metalfreak (7. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Carnologe (14. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt alleine aufs Weinbiet, mit Camcorder und Superman Schlüpfer 
Wer also einen leichtbekleideten Mann im Wald sichtet, bitte nicht die Pozilei rufen


----------



## OZM (14. Oktober 2010)

nimm lieber ein bike, mit nem camcorder wirst Du nicht weit kommen - egal was Du anhast


----------



## Carnologe (14. Oktober 2010)

Bike ist selbstverständlich auch dabei


----------



## Tobsn (14. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


>



Die Kamera hatte RayC bei unserem PyrenäenX dabei.
Macht ganz ordentliche Bilder.
Nur wenn man bei Serienbildern zoomt, werden die meisten unscharf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (15. Oktober 2010)




----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

Und da soll nochmal einer sagen, wir nehmen die Natur nicht wahr und haben kein Auge dafür.


----------



## Quente (15. Oktober 2010)

schäääääääää, noch enn Schoppe Neue und gut iss.


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2010)

Neuer Wein in Rot ist was für Leute, die süße Rieslingschorle bestellen.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Oktober 2010)

Du bist halt ein echter Traditionalist.
Mir schmeckt neuer roter besser als die weiße Plörre, aber ich würde niiiiiiiiiemals süße Schorle bestellen.


----------



## Kelme (15. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Du bist halt ein echter Traditionalist.
> Mir schmeckt neuer roter besser als die weiße Plörre, aber ich würde niiiiiiiiiemals süße Schorle bestellen.


Pärsching vielleicht?


----------



## Tobsn (15. Oktober 2010)

Ihr Pfälzer seid doch abartig. 
Wann fangt ihr an Wein zu trinken, den man nicht erst trinkbar panschen muss.


----------



## lomo (15. Oktober 2010)

Jaja.

"Kenner trinken Württemberger!"

"Schdimmd! Isch kenn aach kenner der'n Württemberger dringgd!"


----------



## metalfreak (15. Oktober 2010)

ihr buwe, kummen es gebt schorle!!!

Rieslingschorle trocken sauer an die Macht 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Br-sZ8-_NrA"]YouTube        - Danjo San and the Mr. Miagi Experience - Rieslingschorle[/nomedia]


----------



## Quente (15. Oktober 2010)

Was iss Schorle? Entweder Woi oder Wasser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (15. Oktober 2010)

damit die soundanlage net verstaubt


----------



## benn9411 (15. Oktober 2010)

soad ist göttlich
serj tankian


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> PÃ¤rsching vielleicht?


BÃÃÃHH!! Wer sowas trinkt, frisst auch Hunde und kleine Kinder... :kotz:




Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr PfÃ¤lzer seid doch abartig.
> Wann fangt ihr an Wein zu trinken, den man nicht erst trinkbar panschen muss.


Sagt wer?  Kippt ja nicht jeder hier so komische Kombinationen zusammen.


@ lomo: 



Noch etwas zum (eigentlichen) Thema:

Neuer Lenker am Surge - weil ich nach dem Umstieg auf 76cm am Fully mit dem 67cm Lenkerchen am Hardtail nicht mehr wirklich zurecht kam  War ein Schnapper bei CRC fÃ¼r 33â¬ und wiegt ungekÃ¼rzt gerade mal 280g inkl. der originalen Endkappen. 






@ Bumble: falls du bisher noch keinen breiteren Lenker getestet hast, kann ich dir mal wieder ein unmoralisches Angebot machen: MÃ¶chtest mal ausprobieren, wie mein langes Teil so in der Hand liegt?  Das mit dem an-den-KnÃ¶pfchen-rumkurbeln ist ja nie zustande gekommen


----------



## lukabe (16. Oktober 2010)

So sieht das Teil also eingebaut aus 
Hab meinen neuen Remotehebel für die Kindshock auch endlich bekommen, kann aber leider erst in ner Woche ein Bild posten weil ich grad im warmen Südfrankreich sitze und leckeren Rotwein schlürfe


----------



## LDVelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Hightech 24er :






 Die Features:

  -kein Carbon
  -kein Aluminium
  -keine Schaltung
  -keine Federung
  -keine absenkbare Sattelstütze
-keine Felgenbremse hinten


ABER DAFÜR VOLL STVO GERECHT!!!


----------



## Carnologe (17. Oktober 2010)

Wie uncool


----------



## Optimizer (17. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BÄÄÄHH!! Wer sowas trinkt, frisst auch Hunde [...]



Paaaah, nur wir Rodalber sind die wahren Hundefresser....


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Bild von meinem neuen Hightech 24er :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das schreit ja förmlich nach einer Teilnahme am *Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup!!!*


----------



## LDVelo (17. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Das schreit ja förmlich nach einer Teilnahme am *Kalmit-Klapprad-Cup!!!*



Damit hast du auch den Hauptgrund dieser Anschaffung herausgefunden 
Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr schon teilnehmen, hab aber kein günstiges Radl gefunden. Dieses hier hab ich dann gestern abend für 30 im Sperrmüll/Quoka gesehen und dann spontan gekauft Ich denke der Preis ist in Ordnung, immerhin ist das noch solide Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Jaja.
> 
> "Kenner trinken Württemberger!"
> 
> "Schdimmd! Isch kenn aach kenner der'n Württemberger dringgd!"





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> [email protected] lomo: ...



Ihr wisst schon, dass ich mit Württemberg nix am Hut hab? 
Und daher das Argument etwas dümmlich daher kommt. 

Aber weiter machen.


----------



## Pfalzgott (17. Oktober 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Damit hast du auch den Hauptgrund dieser Anschaffung herausgefunden
> Wollte eigentlich dieses Jahr schon teilnehmen, hab aber kein günstiges Radl gefunden. Dieses hier hab ich dann gestern abend für 30 im Sperrmüll/Quoka gesehen und dann spontan gekauft Ich denke der Preis ist in Ordnung, immerhin ist das noch solide Arbeit



Ich dachte schon Du hättest es meiner Oma geklaut!!!!!
Die hatte auch mal so eins!


----------



## LDVelo (17. Oktober 2010)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon Du hättest es meiner Oma geklaut!!!!!
> Die hatte auch mal so eins!



Wer weiss wo der Verkäufer das Ding her hat... Irgendwie hatte ich gleich ein mulmiges Gefühl als ich den roten Lieferwagen im Hof gesehen habe...


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass ich mit Württemberg nix am Hut hab?



Woher sollen wir (oder ich ) das wissen?


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Und daher das Argument etwas dümmlich daher kommt.





> Da hab ich schon bessere Kommentare gelesen.


----------



## Pfalzgott (17. Oktober 2010)

LDVelo schrieb:


> Wer weiss wo der Verkäufer das Ding her hat... Irgendwie hatte ich gleich ein mulmiges Gefühl als ich den roten Lieferwagen im Hof gesehen habe...



 Zum Glück hat de Houschter sein Bike ja wieder!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Ihr wisst schon, dass ich mit Württemberg nix am Hut hab?
> Und daher das Argument etwas dümmlich daher kommt.
> 
> Aber weiter machen.



der rest der welt hat ja schon ein problem damit aus dem haufen schwabe nen badenzer heraus zu erkenne, ganz zu schweige von de  kurpfälzer.

und wenn ich mich entsinne trägst das brandzeichen von OOOOHHHHBA Schwaben 
damit biste bei "Kenner trinken Württemberger" voll mit im boot.

macht ja nix denn so schlecht iss die lurke gar nicht.


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> macht ja nix denn so schlecht iss die lurke gar nicht.



is schon so weit?


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> is schon so weit?



Weltuntergang?


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2010)

nee, assimiliert by Schabenland. ... er war mal Preuße...


----------



## eL (18. Oktober 2010)

ey hast ma im preußenland wein jesoffen? 

das tut wirklich richtig weh

ob ich hier nu Weißherbst oder Lemberger trink hängt stark davon ab auf wessen grund und boden meine füß stehen.

getreu dem motto

Wessen wein ich sauf dessen schweinische lieder ich sing"  

ein fähnlein im wind ganz nach darwin

wichtig iss doch das es ordentlich knallt.

beste grüße


----------



## Flugrost (18. Oktober 2010)

...dann muss ich mir ja keine Sorgen mehr machen...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2010)

Hab mir ein neues Stativ für die Digiknipse zugelegt:


----------



## lomo (19. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab mir ein neues Stativ für die Digiknipse zugelegt:



Sehr fein, es ist ja bekannt, dass Holz eine bessere Dämpfung bietet, deswegen gibt es auch schöne Stative aus Eschenholz






oder






Aber deine Version müsste man mal beim "reddot design award" in der Kategorie "pälzer design" vorschlagen


----------



## pfalz (19. Oktober 2010)

> Ihr wisst schon, dass ich mit Württemberg nix am Hut hab?



des werden die hier nie verstehen....


----------



## mtb_nico (19. Oktober 2010)

Sich zu so nem kleinen Stativ runterzubücken kann aber nicht gut für deinen Rücken sein!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Oktober 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Paaaah, nur wir Rodalber sind die wahren Hundefresser....


Insider? Regionaler "Kosenamen" für Rodalben-Citizens? Oder hats was mit einer progressiven Verteidigungsmaßnahme gegen die vielen Hunde-Gassi-Gänger aufm Felsenradweg zu tun? 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab mir ein neues Stativ für die Digiknipse zugelegt:


Geil, sogar geschätzte 3cm in der Höhe verstellbar durch Lageänderung der Tasche


----------



## Bumble (19. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Bumble: falls du bisher noch keinen breiteren Lenker getestet hast, kann ich dir mal wieder ein unmoralisches Angebot machen: Möchtest mal ausprobieren, wie mein langes Teil so in der Hand liegt?



Danke für das nette Angebot dein langes Teil mal anzufassen. 

Hab mir den hier in 740mm bestellt:









`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das mit dem an-den-Knöpfchen-rumkurbeln ist ja nie zustande gekommen



Kommenden Montag hätte ich ganztägig Zeit.


----------



## Carnologe (19. Oktober 2010)

Wenn ihr euch gegenseitig an euren Gemächtern anpackt, wird einer am längeren Hebel sitzen, aber der Andere definitiv den Kürzeren ziehen


----------



## Flugrost (19. Oktober 2010)

Könnten aber Beide trotz allem viel Spass haben...


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Insider? Regionaler "Kosenamen" für Rodalben-Citizens? Oder hats was mit einer progressiven Verteidigungsmaßnahme gegen die vielen Hunde-Gassi-Gänger aufm Felsenradweg zu tun?
> 
> 
> Geil, sogar geschätzte 3cm in der Höhe verstellbar durch Lageänderung der Tasche



Die Rodalber haben im Krieg tatsächlich Hunde gegessen, also liegst du mit dem regionalen Kosename richtig.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir den hier in 740mm bestellt


Stilgerecht fürs Leichtdorf-Ratt  Carbon-Phallus darf bei mir nur ans Straßenrad, die anderen fliegen doch ab und zu mal in die Botanik, da hätt ich einfach bissl Schiss - besonders bei so einem nichtgeradepreiswerten Teil. Den am HT werd ich evtl. auch noch auf sowas um 740 kürzen.




Bumble schrieb:


> Kommenden Montag hätte ich ganztägig Zeit.


Genau an diesem Tag beginnt das neue Semester... 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Rodalber haben im Krieg tatsächlich Hunde gegessen, also liegst du mit dem regionalen Kosename richtig.


Was da zu Tage kommt... Little China mitten im Pälzerwald


----------



## OZM (20. Oktober 2010)

hab gestern bekommen, was ich wollte


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Oktober 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> hab gestern bekommen, was ich wollte



kannst du mal ein Bild im eingebauten Zustand machen, würde mir auch gefallen. Gibt es den Lenker auch mit 9° ??

Edith: hab ihn gefunden - 8° und *800mm*


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2010)

Puh... 12° und dann auch noch flat  Schon ausprobiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Oktober 2010)

Da ich beim Stativkauf ein paar Euros sparen konnte, hab ich mir was neues geleistet, was hoffentlich Hand und Fuss hat....




Und für den Wadenbeißer gabs nen Button an seinen Wanderrucksack:




Grüsili
D'r Optmz'r


----------



## Carnologe (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahr jetzt mal spontan aufs Weinbiet


----------



## michar (22. Oktober 2010)

mach ich später..jetzt isses noch zu kalt


----------



## Carnologe (22. Oktober 2010)

Cool! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ich werde am Steinleger-Trail zu finden sein...


----------



## Carnologe (22. Oktober 2010)

Wär ich mal lieber Zuhause geblieben...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Wär ich mal lieber Zuhause geblieben...



schönes T-Shirt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michar (22. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Cool! Vielleicht sieht man sich ja. Ich werde am Steinleger-Trail zu finden sein...



den bin ich schon ewig nich mehr gefahren..der zustand im unteren teil ist einfach erbaermlich!


----------



## Carnologe (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin ihn nicht bis ganz runter gefahren, aber die Stelle im Video sollte mal ein wenig freigeräumt werden. Wo warst Du heute unterwegs?


----------



## michar (22. Oktober 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich bin ihn nicht bis ganz runter gefahren, aber die Stelle im Video sollte mal ein wenig freigeräumt werden. Wo warst Du heute unterwegs?



ich war nich unterwegs..nach verbindungsproblemen mit der sbahn hab ichs gelassen! das stueck im video ist das kleinere uebel...die letzten meter vor der straße mit dem ganzen geröll..das nervt mehr! war aber auch schon laenger nicht mehr da...


----------



## metalfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

zwangkauf gewollt hab ich das nich bei den preisen


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Hast du die Teile echt hin gekriegt?  Die sind doch eigentlich brutal stabil...!
Das was man da auf dem Bild sieht, hat mehr gekostet, als mein Hardtail Rahmen (inkl. Schaltauge!)


----------



## metalfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

und leider sind die falschen geliefert worden 

btw hier ma old vs. new:


----------



## OZM (25. Oktober 2010)

sieht vom Material her so aus, als ob man sie mindestens 5 mal wieder gerade biegen könnte.


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde bei Alu eher sagen, je dicker desto brech...


----------



## metalfreak (25. Oktober 2010)

auf der innenseite schauts an manchen stellen nach microrissen aus


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Oktober 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> sieht vom Material her so aus, als ob man sie mindestens 5 mal wieder gerade biegen könnte.


Habe ich bei 8mm dicken Aluschaltaugen beim Helius auch schon gemacht. Solange da das Alu nicht "hell" wurde oder die Eloxalschicht gerissen ist kann man das versuchen... 

(Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr)

Edit: Habe eben den Post gelesen... dann lieber doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> sieht vom Material her so aus, als ob man sie mindestens 5 mal wieder gerade biegen kÃ¶nnte.


Jo, wÃ¼rd ich auch sagen. FÃ¼r das was die Teile kosten, kÃ¶nnte man das sogar notfalls beim hiesigen Metallverarbeitungsvbetrieb machen lassen, wenn man sich nicht dran traut 

btw: bei der MaterialstÃ¤rke muss man aber schon einen Drop auf dem Schaltwerk landen, um das Teil SO zuzurichten...? 


â¬DIT: gerade erst das mit den feinen "Rissen" gelesen... hÃ¤ngt ja nur das Schaltwerk dran, also ist es doch vÃ¶llig wurscht, ob das Teil wieder genau so stabil ist wie vorher, denn: was soll schon passieren?? Dass Alu beim Biegen (jeglicher Art davon) sehr leicht Risse bekommt ist ja bekannt, da es halt sehr sprÃ¶de ist. Muss aber nicht heissen, dass es dann bei der kleinsten Krafteinwirkung dort bricht - vor allem nicht bei den daumendicken Teilen  Man kann es ja auch vor dem ZurÃ¼ckbiegen etwas erwÃ¤rmen, das sollte es um einiges leichter machen


----------



## OZM (25. Oktober 2010)

unabhängig davon, welche Schädigungen sich optisch ankündigen, merkt man doch beim richten, das da Kräfte notwendig sind, welche die Stabilität normaler 0815 Schaltaugen um das Vielfache übersteigen. Ergo man immer noch sehr satt im grünen Bereich ist. 

Aber wie Nico schon sagte: alles ohne Gewähr und jeder wie er will.

Zum Thema Microrisse und richtige Risse mach ich gerne mal ein paar Bilder von meinen ALU-Felgen. Die sehen wirklich gruselig aus, aber das LR steht stabil* und der Mantel bleibt drauf, also was will man mehr.


* wenn ein LR anfängt, immer wieder ohne erkennbare Fremdeinwirkung zu 8ern, DANN stirbt die Felge, alles andere ist Patina.


----------



## Bumble (25. Oktober 2010)

Da die Wildschweine mir die ganzen feinen Bastel-Kastanien weggefuttert haben, musste ich mich mal wieder mit meinem Winter-Bike-Projekt befassen. 





Hab mir mal fest vorgenommen, dass der Pfälzer winter dieses Jahr nicht mit popligen 26x2.5 sondern mit deftigen 26x3.7 gerockt wird.


----------



## OZM (25. Oktober 2010)

wie geil

ich kann mich ja nur selten für biks begeistern

eben ists Dir gelungen

hast Du den passenden Rahmen schon?


----------



## Bumble (25. Oktober 2010)

Den Rahmen hab ich schon länger:





Leider sind die felgen schei§§e teuer. 

Bis zum ersten Schnee müsste die Kiste aber fertig sein, natürlich mit ner Gustl an Board.


----------



## pfalz (25. Oktober 2010)

> Dass Alu beim Biegen (jeglicher Art davon) sehr leicht Risse bekommt ist ja bekannt, da es halt sehr spröde ist.



Immer eine Frage der Legierung...


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Hab mir mal fest vorgenommen, dass der Pfälzer winter dieses Jahr nicht mit popligen 26x2.5 sondern mit deftigen 26x3.7 gerockt wird.


Hmm, auf der Felge wird wohl ein 3,0er Gazzaloddi untergehen...!  Immer tiefer, breiter, schneller - wo soll das noch hinführen? 




pfalz schrieb:


> Immer eine Frage der Legierung...


Das "jeglicher Art" bezog sich auf das Biegen (absichtlich/unabsichtlich/schnell/langsam...), nicht aufs Alu  Ist aber schon klar, was du meinst.


----------



## pfalz (25. Oktober 2010)

Achso


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Oktober 2010)

@Bumble:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (25. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, ....
> 
> 
> Das "jeglicher Art" bezog sich auf das Biegen (absichtlich/unabsichtlich/schnell/langsam...), nicht aufs Alu  Ist aber schon klar, was du meinst.



Ingenjöhör unter sich


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Oktober 2010)

guru39 schrieb:


> Ingenjöhör unter sich


Falsch geroode


----------



## Berghaemmerer (26. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich würde bei Alu eher sagen, je dicker desto brech...


Kommt auf die Legierungsbestandteile an...
Edit:
Oups ,ist ja schon ein alter Stiefel


----------



## OZM (26. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Immer tiefer, breiter, schneller - wo soll das noch hinführen?



och, da ist schon noch Platz für weitere Entwicklung


----------



## guru39 (26. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Falsch geroode



isch wees, du bisch/werschd/warschd/ Le(e)hrer


----------



## metalfreak (26. Oktober 2010)

es muss ja nich immer ein mtb film sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAKAY (26. Oktober 2010)

Boxguide raus, 77designz rein


----------



## Bumble (26. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hmm, auf der Felge wird wohl ein 3,0er Gazzaloddi untergehen...!



Könnte man sicher aufziehen, wäre aber nicht im sinne des Erfinders. 

Wir reden hier von Hardcore-Low-Pressure-Riding 

Surly gibt an dass die Reifen Felgen Kombi je nach Untergrund zwischen 0,35 und 1 Bar gefahren werden kann, klar dass ich die Kiste haben musste.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> och, da ist schon noch Platz für weitere Entwicklung


Ja, solche Mutationen sieht man immer mal wieder hier im Forum









Bumble schrieb:


> Surly gibt an dass die Reifen Felgen Kombi je nach Untergrund zwischen 0,35 und 1 Bar gefahren werden kann, klar dass ich die Kiste haben musste.


Die wahre Berufung für MÄNNERREIFEN


----------



## Flugrost (26. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die wahre Berufung für MÄNNERREIFEN



... und nach "Low Pressure Riding" kommt ganz klar "Vakuumriding"!
Das sind keine Männerbremsen mehr, DIE spielen eher in der Sumoklasse...

Bumble, das Surly is sexy, gips eigentlich `ne 160er Gabel für 3,7er Reifchen?


----------



## donnersberger (27. Oktober 2010)

OZM schrieb:


> och, da ist schon noch Platz für weitere Entwicklung



die Fahrradlampe gefällt mir, gibt es für die auch ne Helm-Halterung?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2010)

Der Typ mit dem Mercedes-Scheinwerfer, den wir letztes Jahr an Nikolaus getroffen haben,
meinte es wäre etwas zu schwer für den Helm - der war kleiner als die Lampe auf dem Bild...


----------



## metalfreak (27. Oktober 2010)

ach das trainiert die nackenmuskulatur


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Oktober 2010)

Headbanger?


----------



## Bumble (27. Oktober 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Bumble, das Surly is sexy, gips eigentlich `ne 160er Gabel für 3,7er Reifchen?



Ne Upside Down geht, 160mm hat die aber sicher nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Headbanger?


Mit dem Ding aufm Kopp eher Headhanger...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2010)

@Bumble:
Aber nicht dass du auf die Idee kommst an deinem Surly auch so schwule CC-Reifen hinten auf zu ziehen! 
(vom Sattel ganz zu schweigen...)

Jetzt mach mal hinne - ich will da auch mal drauf fahren...


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2010)

Für mich eines der schönsten Pugsleys:




P1000068 von m.a.h.a.t.m.a auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für mich eines der schönsten Pugsleys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt's auch ein Bild vom Besitzer?


----------



## Kelme (28. Oktober 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Gibt's auch ein Bild vom Besitzer?



Klar doch.




Make my day von m.a.h.a.t.m.a auf Flickr

Ich habe mal das "Rohfoto" genommen.


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Klar doch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yessss!


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2010)

Das ist halt noch ein echter Männerberuf, da passt dann auch das Fahrrad gut dazu...  

(allerdings finde ich altdeutsche Schriftarten und eiserne Kreuze doch etwas "befremdlich")


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2010)

wer soll das sein? 

Thor?


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> wer soll das sein?
> 
> Thor?



Nee, der Platzwart.


----------



## eL (28. Oktober 2010)

jetz fängt der wieder an 

ja nee is klar

ehre sei den Ori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedbullit (29. Oktober 2010)

abartig häßlich. was soll eigentlich sinn und zweck dieses ungetüms sein?



Kelme schrieb:


> Für mich eines der schönsten Pugsleys:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## metalfreak (29. Oktober 2010)

Was neues fürs Knie: POC Joint VPD Knee Pads


----------



## Hamecker (29. Oktober 2010)

Der Platzwart

Da hat noch Ordnung geherrscht auf dem Platz. Es stand alles in Reih und Glied. Nur die brennende Dixie Toilette hatte er nicht im Griff. 


Kelme schrieb:


>


----------



## eL (29. Oktober 2010)

Hamecker schrieb:


> Nur die brennende Dixie Toilette hatte er nicht im Griff.



Polyethylen verbrennt rüchstandsfreier als nen scheit holz! von daher völlig unbedenklich.

es sei denn da war noch einer beim gschäft.


----------



## lomo (30. Oktober 2010)

eL schrieb:


> es sei denn da war noch einer beim gschäft.



So ne Schei$$e aber auch ...


----------



## Bumble (30. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Was neues fürs Knie: POC Joint VPD Knee Pads



Ein Vergleich zu den 661 Kyle Strait bzw. 661 Evo wäre klasse, bin mir wegen der kurzen Haltbarkeit nämlich nicht mehr so sicher ob 661 nochmal kohle von mir bekommt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (30. Oktober 2010)

Also ich hatte davor die 661 Kyle Strait. Die waren vom Halt und Haltbarkeit nicht so gut. Vorallem das Netz bekam schnell Löcher und sie leierten schnell aus, was zu Folge hatte, dass die Schoner allein vom Fahren rutschten. Die POC hatte ich jetzt nur einma an um zu schauen ob die Größe passt. In M liegen sie enger an als die Kyle Strait, aber sind immer noch angenehm. Auf der Innenseite ist am oberen Ende eine "Silikonschicht", welche das Verrutschen verhindern soll. Rein optisch machen die POC einen besseren Eindruck als die Kyle Strait. Wenn ich die Teile ein paar ma gefahren bin meld ich mich nochma


----------



## metalfreak (30. Oktober 2010)

So komm gerade aus dem Wald. Hab die POC Knee Pads getestet. Natürlich gabs heut gleich auch nen heftigen Sturz Die Teile haben ihren Dienst getan und sind kein mm verrutscht.


----------



## Bumble (30. Oktober 2010)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Die Teile haben ihren Dienst getan und sind kein mm verrutscht.



Verutschen tun meine 661 auch nicht, das Problem dass sie recht schnell kaputt gehn hatte ich aber an allen drei 661 bisher. 

Die nächsten Schoner werden wohl von POC sein.


----------



## metalfreak (30. Oktober 2010)

Joa ma abwarten wie lange meine POC heben^^


----------



## Deleted 38566 (30. Oktober 2010)

Also meine verrutschen auch nicht, aber von der Qualität bin ich nicht so überzeugt. An den Klettverschlüssen sind schon so einige Stellen, die bei dem Preis nicht sein dürften.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (30. Oktober 2010)

Die Dinger stecken aber keine Kollisionen mit Ästen oder Steinkanten weg wie es die Hartschalen tun, musste kürzlich ein Moosbrunnen-Mitfahrer schmerzlich feststellen.
Aber wer schön sein will soll ruhig leiden


----------



## metalfreak (3. November 2010)

he Big 4 CD/DVD Boxset
South Park Season 1
Was zum anziehn


----------



## Radde (3. November 2010)

schlimm was du dir immer unnötiges Zeugs kaufst!  aber egal... kurbelt die Wirtschaft an...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. November 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Verutschen tun meine 661 auch nicht, das Problem dass sie recht schnell kaputt gehn hatte ich aber an allen drei 661 bisher.


Ist ja logisch... durch ihre Bauart sind die Kyle Strait bei Stürzen auf bestimmten (rauhen) Untergründen mehr oder weniger "Einweg". Meine haben bisher zum Glück noch keine herben Einschläge wegstecken müssen - sind aber eh primär zum Boarden gedacht  Auch die Macken durch die Klettverschlüsse sind noch nicht so schlimm, dass es erwähnenswert wäre. Wenn du die 661 so schnell lieferst, solltest du wohl mal über etwas stabileres nachdenken!  Ich hab meine Race Face jetzt seit bestimmt fast 5 Jahren und die sind immernoch super brauchbar trotz unzähliger Stürze...




metalfreak schrieb:


> Was zum anziehn


Klamotten werden volcommen überbewertet.


----------



## Bumble (4. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist ja logisch... durch ihre Bauart sind die Kyle Strait bei Stürzen auf bestimmten (rauhen) Untergründen mehr oder weniger "Einweg".



Nix Stürze, der Verschleiß kommt rein vom An-und Ausziehen der Teile. 

Race Face Schoner sind mir viel zu massig und unbeweglich, keinen Bock mit Ritterrüstung zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Nix Stürze, der Verschleiß kommt rein vom An-und Ausziehen der Teile.
> 
> Race Face Schoner sind mir viel zu massig und unbeweglich, keinen Bock mit Ritterrüstung zu fahren.


Du hast so borstiges Beinhaar, dass es die Teile rein vom An-/Ausziehen zerreisst? Krass...
Massig ist relativ. Die Race Face Teile sind genau so beweglich und deutlich besser belüftet. Ausserdem kann man sie ohne Schuhe ausziehen an- bzw. abzuschnallen, großer Vorteil. Massig ist nur das, was beim Uphill am Rucksack hängt und die Optik...


----------



## metalfreak (4. November 2010)




----------



## Romarius (4. November 2010)

gutes teil. 
aber SEHR speziell. man beachte insb. die farbverzeichnungen. (nicht in polen bestellt? dort ists meist günstiger). viel Spass damit


----------



## Speedbullit (4. November 2010)

Die langersehnte Antwort von Vans auf FiveTen ist eingetroffen. Bin mal gespannt ob die Sohle mit der von FiveTen vergleichbar ist.


----------



## Romarius (4. November 2010)

hier mal ne Frage an die Materialfetischisten:
ich brauch derzeit nen neuen HR Laufradsatz, Problem ist die eher unübliche Einbaubreite 150*12mm. Wo bekomm ich sowas denn zu nem guten Preis/Leistungsverhältnis? (gut bedeutet für mich wenig Ausgaben und lange Haltbarkeit bei Enduro/Freeride. bunte Markennamen interessieren nicht, aber gut muss es sein)
Wie siehts mit diesen Veltec-Nabe/SingleTrack Kombis aus?

Lenker: ähnliches Spiel: wieder Problem 25,4er Klemmung und hätte gerne 70-74er Breite. Jemand ne Idee?

Bikemarkt hier ist eher unergiebig, ebay auch. Gibt wenn dann nur Sets und ich kann die Qualität eh net auseinander halten. die Materialflut überfordert mich da.


----------



## metalfreak (4. November 2010)

150x12 unüblich?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2010)

Speedbullit schrieb:


> Die langersehnte Antwort von Vans auf FiveTen ist eingetroffen. Bin mal gespannt ob die Sohle mit der von FiveTen vergleichbar ist.


ErzÃ¤hl! Beworben als super-klebrig? Ist aber kein ausgeschriebener Bike-Schuh bei der Sohle, oder?




Romarius schrieb:


> hier mal ne Frage an die Materialfetischisten:
> ich brauch derzeit nen neuen HR Laufradsatz, Problem ist die eher unÃ¼bliche Einbaubreite 150*12mm. Wo bekomm ich sowas denn zu nem guten Preis/LeistungsverhÃ¤ltnis? (gut bedeutet fÃ¼r mich wenig Ausgaben und lange Haltbarkeit bei Enduro/Freeride. bunte Markennamen interessieren nicht, aber gut muss es sein)
> Wie siehts mit diesen Veltec-Nabe/SingleTrack Kombis aus?
> 
> Lenker: Ã¤hnliches Spiel: wieder Problem 25,4er Klemmung und hÃ¤tte gerne 70-74er Breite. Jemand ne Idee?


Wie Benni schon schreibt, 150x12 ist Standard - zumindest bei vielen FR und DH Rahmen. Ist daher auch gar kein Problem, da was zu bekommen. Veltec/Single Track ist ok. Auch eine gÃ¼nstige Sorglos-Kombi wÃ¤re die Actionsports Hausmarke: Fun Works XWay Naben auf Track Mack Felgen (Ã¤hnlich wie Single Track, ein Tick breiter, gleiches Gewicht) DÃ¼rfte vermutlich billiger sein als die andere Kombi und hÃ¤lt, was will man mehr? Super leicht sind speziell die Naben halt nicht, aber was nennenswert leichteres kostet dann gleich mal grob das Doppelte...
Zum Lenker: Ich hab kÃ¼rzlich fÃ¼rs Hardtail auch einen Lenker mit 1" Klemmung gekauft (Azonic World Force, 762mm, 1" Rise, 280g ), den gabs gÃ¼nstig im Ausverkauf bei CRC fÃ¼r um 30â¬, ist mittlerweile aber nur noch in weiÃ :kotz: fÃ¼r ~37â¬ lieferbar. Aber der 2011er scheint mir identisch zu sein und kostet auch nur 42â¬. Der ist auch locker auf irgendwas um 70 kÃ¼rzbar, wenn nÃ¶tig - siehe Foto.


----------



## Romarius (5. November 2010)

^^ subba, danke Smu 
Irgendwie hatten die Shops die ich abgegrast habe die 150mm immer irgendwo versteckt, wo ich sie nicht gefunden habe. Fast alles 135mm.

hab jetzt bei Poison Bikes noch ne CMP Nabe/Singletrack um den gleiche
n Preis gefunden. Gibts da Erfahrungs-/Vergleichswerte?

Lenkermässig bin ich dann wohl auch versorgt, OZM hatte da noch was altes rumliegen


----------



## michar (7. November 2010)

cmp ,veltec,nope, fun works..das sind alles gleiche naben! gelabelte taiwan teile..ich kann aber nur sehr gutes ueber die erzaehlen...haltbar sindse aufjedenfall! meine bikepark vernichtungs laufradsaetze haben die drauf...
Das einzig negative neben dem fehlenden fan boy image ist das gewicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (7. November 2010)

Zimbo... genauer gesagt sinds eigentlich Tatzenkreuze...
-> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tatzenkreuz


----------



## pfalz (7. November 2010)




----------



## Lynus (7. November 2010)

@Pfalz: wann wird das Ding eingeweiht ?  ;-)


----------



## Romarius (7. November 2010)

michar schrieb:


> Das einzig negative neben dem fehlenden fan boy image ist das gewicht...


danke für die Infos. Klingt genau wie für mich gemacht. Zu viel Gewicht hab ich nämlich selbst und auch kein Fanboy-Image.


----------



## lukabe (7. November 2010)

Vom Geburtstagsgeld gekauft:
24" von Acer




Nicht gekauft, aber geschenkt bekommen: 
(Sorry fürs Katalogbild, aber ich kann nicht mit der neuen Kamera die neue Kamera fotografieren...)






Und auch noch als Geschenk bekommen: Nen Tandem-Fallschirm-Sprung


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


>


Das erinnert mich dran, dass ich noch einen unbenutzten Schwenkgrill im Keller stehen habe... falls jemand sowas gebrauchen kann -> melden!




freak511 schrieb:


> Nicht gekauft, aber geschenkt bekommen:
> (Sorry fürs Katalogbild, aber ich kann nicht mit der neuen Kamera die neue Kamera fotografieren...)


Demnächst mal ne Tour mit Photosession?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leo_s (8. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich dran, dass ich noch einen unbenutzten Schwenkgrill im Keller stehen habe...


Da wirste hier nicht viel Glück haben. Schreibs mal ins Saarländer Forum, die töten für Schwenker.


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2010)

leo_s schrieb:


> Da wirste hier nicht viel Glück haben. Schreibs mal ins Saarländer Forum, die töten für Schwenker.


Ja, da könntest du recht haben. Haben die da hinten auch schon den Euro oder zahlen die nur in Ring Fleeschworscht?


----------



## lukabe (9. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Demnächst mal ne Tour mit Photosession?



Gerne  
Bzw. gerne auch mit Filmsession, die macht nämlich auch ganz schöne Filme in FullHD


----------



## el Zimbo (9. November 2010)

@Smubob:
Also unter drei Literflaschen Maggi würd ich das Ding nicht verhökern!


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fleeschworscht?



Eher Lyoner mit Maggi...


----------



## pfalz (9. November 2010)

Damit wären ja wir endlich wieder hier, passend zur Vorweihnachtszeit


----------



## metalfreak (9. November 2010)

jaja die saarlänner^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


> Damit wären ja wir endlich wieder hier, passend zur Vorweihnachtszeit




GOIL"!!!!!! muss ich glatt meiner EX zu Weihnachtn schenken 

ja ich weiß,ich bin ein überläufer,aber ich bin wieder da ,aus dem Land der Saar


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Gerne
> Bzw. gerne auch mit Filmsession, die macht nämlich auch ganz schöne Filme in FullHD


Oh, ganz neue Perspektiven!  HD Videos kann auch mein neues Telefon - aber ich vermute, die Qualität dürfte eine andere sein 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Also unter drei Literflaschen Maggi würd ich das Ding nicht verhökern!


Hätte für mich als Glutamat-Verweigerer leider keinen Gegenwert  Da könnt ich das Ding auch einfach in die Saar schmeissen!




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Eher Lyoner


Flääschworscht, Lioner - alles de selwe Kees! 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> ja ich weiß,ich bin ein überläufer,aber ich bin wieder da ,aus dem Land des Saares


DER Saar! Der schlechte Einfluss hat anscheinend zu lange wirken können... mein Beileid


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2010)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## leo_s (9. November 2010)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß,ich bin ein überläufer,aber ich bin wieder *da* ,aus dem Land der *Saar*


Das ist Künstlerische Freiheit. Solange es sich reimt sei es gestattet.


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2010)

neues für die filmsammlung...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2010)

In Originalton kucken! Ist teilweise etwas anstrengend, isses aber echt wert


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2010)

ist bei den meisten filmen besser


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2010)

Bei gewissen Ami-Kaugummi-Schnauzen kann ichs mir manchmal nicht antun...  Aber gerade die ist da bei Brad Pitt einfach ZU geil.


----------



## lukabe (10. November 2010)

Auch nicht gekauft, aber noch von den andren Jungs zum Geburtstag bekommen:


----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


> Auch nicht gekauft, aber noch von den andren Jungs zum Geburtstag bekommen:



Echt? Die Kurbel finde ich auch klasse ...


----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2010)

Welche Kurbel meinst Du?


----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Welche Kurbel meinst Du?



Hörma, was hält'n das Mädel in der Hand?
Ach so, bis dahin bist Du noch nicht gekommen ... 

P.S.: Die Schuhe sehen schei$$e aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (11. November 2010)

Im hohen Alter sollte man Brille.
Ich sehe deutlich mehr als eine Kurbel, daher die Frage.

Schuhe? Sehe ich auch keine, Latschen evtl...


----------



## lomo (11. November 2010)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Im hohen Alter sollte man Brille.
> Ich sehe deutlich mehr als eine Kurbel, daher die Frage.
> 
> Schuhe? Sehe ich auch keine, Latschen evtl...



Ok, der Kalender is nix für mich, der Fokus liegt nicht auf den pornösen Teilen.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (11. November 2010)

@ Flugtier. Welch ein Glück das wir schon so alt sind und diverse Banalitäten einfach übersehen.


----------



## Bumble (12. November 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> @ Flugtier. Welch ein Glück das *wir* schon so alt sind und diverse Banalitäten einfach übersehen.




Den Satz versteh ich nicht. 

Warum WIR ? Der einzige der hier richtig alt ist bist doch DU. 

Zurück zu den pornösen Teilen:


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. November 2010)

Sieht aus wie ein Schubkarrenrad


----------



## Deleted 48198 (12. November 2010)

Bumble du hast ja Mädchenschläuche an einem richtigen Männerrad. Schäm dich. Und das mit "nur du bist alt" nehm ich jetzt einfach mal persönlich. Wir sehen uns im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (13. November 2010)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ein Schubkarrenrad




Erinnert mich eher an die wilden Kerle

http://www.fahrradstation.com/image/523.jpg


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. November 2010)

@Bumble: die Bremsscheibe sieht irgendwie unterdimensioniert aus 

war auch bissel einkaufen:


----------



## Bumble (14. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Bumble: die Bremsscheibe sieht irgendwie unterdimensioniert aus



Die Scheibe ist bewusst so klein gewählt, es kommt aber ne Gustl dran das passt dann schon. 

Geiler Strampler 

Den hier find ich als Cash Verehrer ja auch sehr geil:


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2010)

recht lustig geschrieben


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2010)

Leute, kennt ihr vielleicht einen "frei" begehbaren Steinbruch in der Pfalz bzw. BaWü (nähe Mannheim wäre gut)? In DÜW gibt es auf dem Weg zum Bismarckturm einen Steinbruch der ziemlich gut für das geeignet wäre, was ich vorhabe. Leider glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass er gesperrt ist.


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2010)

Was verstehst Du unter frei zugänglich?
Ein Besucher Willkommen Schild wirst kaum finden.

Im Steinbruch überm Annaberg waren wir jahrelang immer Biken/Grillen.
Ist Privat, musst halt fragen.

Wie wär es mit dem Schriesheimer Steinbruch, da darf man ja auch klettern.
Im Odenwald gibt es hunderte Steinbrüche.
Google Earth ist dein Freund.


----------



## Deleted 48198 (17. November 2010)

Du musst schon etwas genauer werden was du dir vorstellst. Schriesheim hat auch einen Steinbruch. Kannst du recht gut klettern, biken ?????


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2010)

Hier mal ein Foto von dem was ich mir vorstelle... 
Es geht nicht um klettern oder biken, sondern rein um die Location.
Selbstverständlich frage ich auch vorher bei den "Besitzern" nach, bevor ich einfach so auf deren Grundstück trete 






Google sucht schon die ganze Zeit nach etwas passendem, hat aber bisher noch nichts Brauchbares ausgespuckt.


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2010)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Du musst schon etwas genauer werden was du dir vorstellst. Schriesheim hat auch einen Steinbruch. Kannst du recht gut klettern, biken ?????


Früher konnte man da mit dem Bike reinfahren.
War davon sogar mal ein Bild in der Bike "Die 10 schönsten Spots in D".
Naja, seit dem glaub ich den Bilder in der Bike auch nicht mehr. 

@Fleischer: Dein Bild? Bei mir steht ERROR.


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2010)

Carnologe hat in meiner Hinsicht nix mit Fleisch zu tun 

EDIT:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2010)

Um schicke Bilder zu machen empfehl ich dir den Steinbruch bei Dossenheim.
Da gehen über den Weg alte Schienen, die allein sehen je nach Licht sehr beeindruckend aus.

Und dann natürlich der Steinbruch bei Kreidach/Mackenheim.
Da gibt es auch ein Viadukt von dem man schön in den Steinbruch sieht.

Gruss


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2010)

Ich müsste auftragsbedingt in den Steinbruch. Ist der Dossenheimer gut zugänglich? Der gefällt mir...


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2010)

Die arbeiten da zum Teil noch.
War da mal drin, war nicht groß abgesperrt, hat sich auch keiner für mich interessiert.

Es finden da auch regelmäßig Trial Wettkämpfe statt.

http://www.msc-fotogallerie.de/html/dossenheim.html
http://www.bds-dossenheim.de/aktuelles/2010/fahrrad-trial/index.html


----------



## pfalz (17. November 2010)

Schreisheimer Steinbruch könntest Du solche Bilder machen, aber zugäglich...man muss halt zu Fuß hinlatschen.

Weinheim gibts auch einen, aber da wird definitiv noch gearbeitet


----------



## donnersberger (17. November 2010)

zur Info....

Einschränkungen in Schriesheim
http://www.pfaelzer-kletterer.de/content/_inhalt/news/new09.htm#nov2010_1


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2010)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ...
> Es finden da auch regelmäßig Trail Wettkämpfe statt.
> ...


Trial nix Trail.


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2010)

Kelme schrieb:


> Trial nix Trail.


Danke.
Beim Tippen noch daran gedacht und dann doch .....


----------



## eL (17. November 2010)

auftragsbedingt?
hä?
bist du im Steinigungs Gewerbe?


----------



## Carnologe (17. November 2010)

Fotoshooting-Auftrags-Gedöns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roischiffer (17. November 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ...
> In DÜW gibt es auf dem Weg zum Bismarckturm einen Steinbruch der ziemlich gut für das geeignet wäre, was ich vorhabe. Leider glaube ich mich zu erinnern, dass er gesperrt ist.



http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kriemhildenstuhl

Bin dort vor einigen Jahren mal anlässlich einer Woschdmarkt Alibi-Wanderung durchgekommen & damals war alles frei zugänglich.


----------



## eL (18. November 2010)

was? fotoshoting von ner steinigung?


sachen gibs


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Handschmeichler im Winterformat




Winterbikehandschuh von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Da muss es eindeutig kalt sein, sonst schwitzt der Finger.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. November 2010)

Endura find ich Klasse!!!
Bei CRC gekauft?


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Endura find ich Klasse!!!
> Bei CRC gekauft?


Nö, beim Online-Shop vor Ort (also echt aus Weidenthal ). Der hat zwar UVPs in seiner Preisliste, aber auf Nachfrage hast du schwupps einen "anderen" Preis.


----------



## Carnologe (18. November 2010)

Jungs, danke für eure Mithilfe in Bezug auf die Steinbrüche 
Eine letzte Frage: War schon jemand von euch im Dossenheimer Steinbruch und weiss wie man am Besten dort hin gelangt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (19. November 2010)

Dossenheim vom Markplatz aus die âHauptstraÃeâ Richtung WeiÃer Stein.
Am Golden Hirsch links und gleich wieder rechts den Steinbruchweg.
Ist kurz richtig Steil. 
Der Weg fÃ¼hrt dann in den Wald und dort kannst Du dein Auto abstellen 
Bist dann unten an den HauptgebÃ¤uden und musst dich zu FuÃ durchschlagen.

Besser ist es die SchauenburgstraÃe Richtung Schauenburg nehmen.
Da biegt ne helle SchotterstraÃe rechts ab, die fÃ¼hrt auch in den Steinbruch.
Kommt man etwas oberhalb der HauptgebÃ¤ude raus, kann den Weg aber noch hÃ¶her in den Steinbruch fahren.
Das geht aber nur mit dem Radel oder zu FuÃ, meine da ist irgendwo ne Schranke.
Bin mir aber nicht sicher.
Ich bin da einmal von der Schauenburg kommend rein und hoch geradelt, war nix los, hat keiner was gesagt.

Mal an einem Sonntag versuchen


----------



## lomo (19. November 2010)

Ein Blick von oben in den Schriesheimer Steinbruch ...




Äbbelwoitour_4 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (19. November 2010)

..es gibt noch mehrere kleine, stillgelegte Steinbrüche in den Tälchen. Oft versteckt, aber zum Teil direkt mit KFZ anfahrbar.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. November 2010)

Nicht Bergstraße, hat aber den schönsten Sandstein:

Neustadt Haardt


----------



## lukabe (19. November 2010)

Auch mal was fürs fotografieren/filmen gekauft und dass die Kamera heile bleibt:


----------



## Carnologe (21. November 2010)

Ich habe heut mit 'nem Kumpel Grün/Weiss Richtung Kalmit hochgeschoben und unterhalb der Unterführung war der Trail durch einen umgeknickten Baum blockiert. Zum Glück hatte er das passende Tool dabei, so konnten wir den Weg wieder freiräumen 






+






=


----------



## Houschter (21. November 2010)

Mal was neues für den bevorstehenden Winter 





Stellt sich nur die Frage ob kurze oder lange Pins?


----------



## leo_s (21. November 2010)

Ich würd die langen nehmen, stanzen sauberere Löcher im Bein und man hat mehr Grip.


----------



## Eike. (21. November 2010)

Ganz klar die Langen. Mit den kurzen kann man ja fast barfuß fahren, mit Grip hat das nichts zu tun. Und schraub die langen am besten gleich mit Schraubensicherung rein sonst verliert man die sehr schnell.


----------



## Flugrost (21. November 2010)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (22. November 2010)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich habe heut mit 'nem Kumpel Grün/Weiss Richtung Kalmit hochgeschoben und unterhalb der Unterführung war der Trail durch einen umgeknickten Baum blockiert. Zum Glück hatte er das passende Tool dabei, so konnten wir den Weg wieder freiräumen
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Da sag ich mal danke fürs "säubern" noch einer,der sich um die strecke(n) kümmert


----------



## OZM (24. November 2010)




----------



## Flugrost (24. November 2010)

Bin mal gespannt, wie dir das Pedal gefällt. Ich habs mir auf der Messe genauer angeschaut.


----------



## OZM (24. November 2010)

Was den Gripp angeht, bin ich eigendlich nicht sehr anspruchsvoll. Flach wäre geil, aber das Canfield ist leider der grösste Dreck (quitscht egal wieviel Fett ich reinpacke, Mutter (die das Padal auf der Achse hält) verhurt, Dreck kann in das Gleitlager rein, aber nicht mehr raus ...). Da hat es das Syntace recht leicht, mich zufrieden zu stellen - schaun mer mal.


----------



## Flugrost (25. November 2010)

Die Achse ist kurz, die Aufstandskräfte wie immer recht hoch - ich bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Don Stefano (25. November 2010)

In welches Bike kommt die N'dee?


----------



## OZM (25. November 2010)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> In welches Bike kommt die N'dee?



601*

da liegen aber noch ein paar zeitliche, finanzielle und funktionale Hürden dazwischen.

*geplant ist eine 160mm CoilVersion (Forke also auch noch auf 160mm umbauen)


----------



## metalfreak (29. November 2010)

Da ich länger ohne Internet war (hier nochmal ein Dank dafür an die t-com ) ma alles auf einen Schlag

Shirts





Objektiv





CD / DVD





Alkohol





Helmlampe


----------



## michar (29. November 2010)

das blaue tshirt ist ja zum totlachen..haha!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2010)

hab mir unter anderem auch etwas Beleuchtung zugelegt:








und unser ganzer Stolz (am Freitag abend mit 49cm und 3130g das Licht der Welt erblickt):


----------



## Lynus (29. November 2010)

@ Papa Fibbs: Herzlichen Glückwunsch zur Geburt deiner Tochter


----------



## GrinZ (29. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


 

Wo genau am Bike kommt das ran? Und ist es das 2010er Modell?!


Gratuliere unbekannter Weise! Hübsch geworden


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2010)

Glückwunsch Fibbs 

Hast Du gut gemacht


----------



## Kelme (29. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch der Fibbs-Familie.
An solchen Bildern merke ich immer, dass ich alt bin


----------



## Dddakk (29. November 2010)

Und wie wird es genannt? Nicola? Mercurius? Oder gibts z.Zt. nur nen Arbeitstitel? 

Glückwunsch! Willkommen im Club!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. November 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> und unser ganzer Stolz (am Freitag abend mit 49cm und 3130g das Licht der Welt erblickt):



Ohja, herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## Flugrost (29. November 2010)

Sarkasmus, wie ich ihn liebe - ein Neugeborenes in der "Schlachtplatte" ...

Glückwunsch euch!


----------



## MoneSi (30. November 2010)

Glückwünsche auch von mir!!


----------



## Houschter (30. November 2010)

Glückwunsch! Beste Grüße an die Familie.




Dddakk schrieb:


> Und wie wird es genannt?



Fibbs10!  

Die Kleine heist Hannah


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch auch von mir, Fibbs! 
Jetzt wirst du kaum noch biken gehen können...


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt wirst du kaum noch biken gehen können...



Ist allerdings kein zeitliches Problem, sondern nur dasselbe logistische Problem, dass ich auch habe:
Zeige mir bitte jemand einen Kinderanhänger mit einer Klemmung die zu Maxle Rear - Achsen kompatibel ist...


----------



## Kelme (30. November 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist allerdings kein zeitliches Problem, sondern nur dasselbe logistische Problem, dass ich auch habe:
> Zeige mir bitte jemand einen Kinderanhänger mit einer Klemmung die zu Maxle Rear - Achsen kompatibel ist...


Das ist doch eine klassische Inscheniörsaufgabe. Macht was draus!


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2010)

Ich kann nur elektrisch....genauer gesagt nur Bitgepobel. Damit ist das Problem der Klemmung leider nicht lösbar.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - hätt ich doch was g'scheites gelernt...


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2010)

Na dann schreib doch ein Programm - mit dem Eifon geht doch alles!


----------



## Kelme (30. November 2010)

Genau. 
Mach 'ne "App" draus. 
Die "Trailer an Maxle-App". 
Verkauft sich wahrscheinlich wie geschnitten Brot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2010)

Auf so niedriges Niveau begebe ich mich nicht. Wenn ich schon was programmiere, dann irgendwas nützliches für die Industrie.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - schwupps, und auf einmal geht im Iran ein Atomkraftwerk aus... *Industrieinsider*


----------



## Radler-01 (30. November 2010)

@fibbs. herzlichen Glückwunsch !!! so sind sie am goldigsten - aber die werden groß (ich hab das zweimal...).

So und jetzt der Tip zum Transport (Leute, hab ich allen ernstes mal im Allgäu gesehen): Nimm Dein Kind und binde es Dir auf den Rücken mit so´ner Art Rucksack...  ohne Worte - oder?

Trotzdem: genieß das Vatersein - es mach schon Spaß Und wer weiß. vielleicht wird´s ja mal ne Bike-DH-Queen mit gutem Trainer


----------



## el Zimbo (30. November 2010)

@Optimizer:
Da kommt mal einer mit ner bahnbrechenden Geschäftsidee, und der Mann der's umsetzen kann ist sich zu fein für solch niedrige Arbeiten... 

@ralder-01:
Warum fehlen dir die Worte - hast du die Idee auch gehabt, aber die Mutti war dagegen?
Ich selbst habe keine Kinder (das wär ja noch schöner), aber viele bikende Väter suchen nach Lösungen...


----------



## Radler-01 (30. November 2010)

el Zimbo. nee -die Idee hätte ich nicht gehabt und auch nicht umgesetzt wenn ich den Tip bekommen hätte...

Lösungsvorschlag: den Spagat vieler Väter versuchen (zwischen Familie-Beruf-Hobby) und auf "bessere Zeiten" warten  oder eine verständnisvolle Frau .
Aber wenn´s Fibbs geht wie mir, dann kommt er vllt auch mal an den Punkt an dem er entscheiden könnte - und sich dann doch für den kleinen Schei§er entscheidet  (und sich darauf freut, das nächste Mal anders entscheiden zu können )


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2010)

Also, das wird ja ein super Dräd! 
 Kids und biken, da kann ich mitreden.
Ich würde die Hannah (toller Name) erst mal beim SiS 2015 anmelden. So rein brofilagdisch. Und da muss man für trainieren, das überzeugt die Mami.
Dann gibts natürlich auch kein Puky, sondern ein Specialized (o.ä.) in 16 Zoll.

Hänger. Die normalen Kupplungen von Croozer und Co passen doch auf fast jede Achse/Schneellspanner. Zur Not eben Achse/Schneellspanner tauschen.


----------



## Optimizer (30. November 2010)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Lösungsvorschlag: den Spagat vieler Väter versuchen (zwischen Familie-Beruf-Hobby) und auf "bessere Zeiten" warten  oder eine verständnisvolle Frau .
> Aber wenn´s Fibbs geht wie mir, dann kommt er vllt auch mal an den Punkt an dem er entscheiden könnte - und sich dann doch für den kleinen Schei§er entscheidet  (und sich darauf freut, das nächste Mal anders entscheiden zu können )



Ich bin dem Fibbs ja jetzt ca. 14 Monate voraus und hab da schon ein bissel Erfahrung gesammelt. Um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen:
- Biken funzt noch immer, allerdings weniger als vorher
- Ist man mit dem Bike unterwegs, ärgert man sich doch ein wenig, die Zeit nicht mit dem/der Kleinen verbracht zu haben....



Dddakk schrieb:


> Dann gibts natürlich auch kein Puky, sondern ein Specialized (o.ä.) in 16 Zoll.



Mein Kleiner wird das hier als erstes unter den Windelar$ch bekommen:








Dddakk schrieb:


> Die normalen Kupplungen von Croozer und Co passen doch auf fast jede Achse/Schneellspanner. Zur Not eben Achse/Schneellspanner tauschen.


hmmhmm....und dann noch schnell das Ausfallende am Rad tauschen und was mach ich mit der Hinterradnabe? So ein 9mm Schnellspanner sieht in dem 12mm-Loch der Nabe irgendwie einsam aus...


----------



## Dddakk (30. November 2010)

uh, verstehe. Das ist also niggs Standard. 
Vielleicht mit ner Klemmschelle / Schlauchschelle die Kupplung an die Strebe? Die Hänger haben ja auch zusätzlich so ne kleine Fangleine.
Aber vorher mit nem Kasten Bier beim Downhill testen.

Gabs eigentlich schon mal ne MTB-mit-Hänger-Ausfahrt?


----------



## eL (30. November 2010)

wiesman singletrailer

wobei der hänger jetz bei "tout terrain" verscherbelt wird

100% singletrack tauglich


----------



## Radler-01 (1. Dezember 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich bin dem Fibbs ja jetzt ca. 14 Monate voraus und hab da schon ein bissel Erfahrung gesammelt. Um es kurz auf den Punkt zu bringen:
> - Biken funzt noch immer, allerdings weniger als vorher
> - Ist man mit dem Bike unterwegs, ärgert man sich doch ein wenig, die Zeit nicht mit dem/der Kleinen verbracht zu haben....
> 
> ...


 
>> ich müsste meine Hänger (den ich bald nicht mehr brauche) mal begutachten, wie das mit den unterschiedlichen Achs-d aussieht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (1. Dezember 2010)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... vorher mit nem Kasten Bier beim Downhill testen ...
> Gabs eigentlich schon mal ne MTB-mit-Hänger-Ausfahrt?




OK - nach einem Kasten Bier fühl ich mich nicht mehr wohl beim Downhill, egal ob mit Hänger oder ohne. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
Davon abgesehen kenne ich kein Biken mit Hänger, bisher kannte ich nur "Biken mit Ständer"...


----------



## lomo (1. Dezember 2010)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK - nach einem Kasten Bier fühl ich mich nicht mehr wohl beim Downhill, egal ob mit Hänger oder ohne. Aber muss ja jeder selber wissen.
> Davon abgesehen kenne ich kein Biken mit Hänger, bisher kannte ich nur "Biken mit Ständer"...



Wo bleibt'n hier 's Niveau???


----------



## metalfreak (1. Dezember 2010)

spontankauf von gestern


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo bleibt'n hier 's Niveau???



Hier.



@Mörtelfreak:
Jetzt sinn die junge Leit ah noch zu faul mit de Finger uff die Taschde zu tippe... 



.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Dezember 2010)

Niveau:
http://www.spiegel.de/schulspiegel/leben/0,1518,731769,00.html

Super, die Jugend!


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2010)

Was für dunkle Tage, was für kalte Tage, was für Sauwettertage





Was für die Frau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Dezember 2010)

schicke Bremsscheibe


----------



## Eike. (1. Dezember 2010)

Nee das issen Sammelteller.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Glückwunsch! Beste Grüße an die Familie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für die vielen Glückwünsche 
Fibbs10 find ich echt Klasse 

Gruß

*79* - endlich mit der Familie zu Hause


----------



## Optimizer (2. Dezember 2010)

pfalz schrieb:


>



Ich Depp, ich dabbischer, hab Preorder bei Pinkbike gemacht und hab die DVD immer noch nich....


----------



## pfalz (2. Dezember 2010)

Stornieren und bei BMO bestellen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Dezember 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich Depp, ich dabbischer, hab Preorder bei Pinkbike gemacht und hab die DVD immer noch nich....



Ich äch


----------



## Flugrost (2. Dezember 2010)

Sammeltellerrand?


----------



## pfalz (2. Dezember 2010)

Bleibt die Brühe nicht in der Untertasse, wenn der Kaffee verschüttet wird...


----------



## michar (2. Dezember 2010)

die jacke hab ich auch..bin echt schwer zufrieden...


----------



## pfalz (2. Dezember 2010)

Bin mal gespannt...so neu aus der Verpackung fast zu schade zum Einsauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Dezember 2010)

Hey leute,

ich möchte mir die 661 Kyle Strait bestellten. Bei der Größe bin ich mir nicht so ganz sicher. Schwanke zwischen M und L. Auf der HP von 661 finde ich zwar eine Größentabelle aber die hilft mir nicht wirklich weiter. Kann mir jemand Erfahrungswerte geben????


----------



## metalfreak (3. Dezember 2010)

naja es hängt ganz von deinen waden ab


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Dezember 2010)

Darauf bezieht sich ja auch das Maß in der Größentabelle. Die Frage ist nur in welcher höhe der obere und untere Durchmesser gemessen wird


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Dezember 2010)

Komm bei mir vorbei und probiere sie an


----------



## Houschter (3. Dezember 2010)

Ich hab se in L; dann solltest du eher mit M klar kommen!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Komm bei mir vorbei und probiere sie an



Sonntagmittag zuhause????


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2010)

Ab 15 - 16:30 Uhr


----------



## Deleted 38566 (4. Dezember 2010)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Darauf bezieht sich ja auch das Maß in der Größentabelle. Die Frage ist nur in welcher höhe der obere und untere Durchmesser gemessen wird



Ich hab die in L bestellt und in XL dann getauscht! 
Falls zweifeln bestehen, kannst vorbeikommen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Dezember 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ich hab die in L bestellt und in XL dann getauscht!
> Falls zweifeln bestehen, kannst vorbeikommen.



eigentlich war ich der Meinung ich hab die in Größe M;
da mich jetzt stonelebs verunsichert hat, wollte ich noch einmal nach der Größe schauen -> wo aber steht diese auf den Teilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (5. Dezember 2010)

@Fibbs79,

bei mir sind jeweils kleine Etiketten mit der Aufschrift: "Adult XL " angebracht.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (7. Dezember 2010)

Bin der Winterreifenpflicht mal nachgekommen:


----------



## metalfreak (7. Dezember 2010)

anständige wahl, wobei der wetscream vll ein wenig too much ist. auf jeden fall würd ich den cutten


----------



## pfalz (7. Dezember 2010)

geht schon...sind am Samstag mit Intense Spike aufs Weinbiet. Berghoch ne Qual, auf Asphalt eine unglaubliche Qual, Bergab genialer Grip...

Werden die Wetscream nicht spröde mit 42a Härte bei Schnee? Oder sind das 60er?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Dezember 2010)

Sind beides 60er und beide eigentlich nur fürn Schneeeinsatz gedacht.
Hab gestern den Wetscream in Kombination mit einem Minion R  bei 10cm Pappschnee getestet, hat auf Anhieb gepasst 


der Wetscream vermittelt ein wirklich sicheres Fahrgefühl und vorerst wird da nix dran rumgeschnippelt


----------



## OZM (8. Dezember 2010)

sieht nach Spaß aus

da ich ja Reifenmäßig etwas zum Geiz neige, sind meine Winterreifen im Moment noch mehr in meinem Kopf als an meinem Bike - hüstel.


@Roland
haste das HR durch den Grenzbereich ausbrechen lassen, oder die HR-Bremse zu gemacht?
(kann ich auf dem Vid nicht sicher erkennen, sieht aber eher nach Grenzbereich aus)

Edit meint, das es der Grenzbereich ist - nix HR-Bremse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (8. Dezember 2010)

Hi Olli,

ja das hat gestern wirklich Laune gemacht, leider hatte ich nur 30min Zeit.
Den Wetscream würde ich jetzt nicht zum Touren nehmen, der Rollwiderstand ist doch heftig, aber für ne Tiefschneeabfahrt wärs die Quälerei schon wert.
Bei gemäßigten Bedingungen ist der Swampthing sicher die bessere Wahl (bin ich jetzt noch nicht gefahren)
Hinten bei Tiefschnee Minion R, bei weniger Larsen TT, so dass man halt noch den Berg hochkommt, das wär jetzt meine Überlegung.

Apropo driften: Edith hat recht, die Bremse hätte man gehört, ich mache das mit Gewichtsverlagerung, Fuß raus, dann kommt das Hinterrad schon.
K.A ob das die richtige Technik ist, aber ich komme damit einigermaßen klar.


----------



## Speedbullit (8. Dezember 2010)

da der dreck bzw. schnee durch das rotierende hinterrad, was in der zeitlupe schön zu sehen ist, nach hinten geschleudert wird, würde ich sagen 1a drift und kein pseudo hinterradbremsezuknalldrift


----------



## Optimizer (8. Dezember 2010)

Endlich den neuen Sunline V1 OS in 745er Breite eingebaut:



Die Farbe passt irgendwie nicht so zum Rahmen, aber der Lenker kommt eh ab Januar ans neue HT.

Für jenes ist schonmal die neue Federung eingetroffen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Dezember 2010)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Fibbs79,
> 
> bei mir sind jeweils kleine Etiketten mit der Aufschrift: "Adult XL " angebracht.



Dank meiner Frau hab ich endlich den "riesigen" Grössenschriftzug entdeckt: MD

@Opti: der Lenker ist doch viel zu schmal


----------



## metalfreak (9. Dezember 2010)

Tropic Thunder war doch nich so der Brüller, aber der Rest ist genial!


----------



## donnersberger (9. Dezember 2010)

für den nächsten "après bike Abend" gekauft...


----------



## lukabe (10. Dezember 2010)

Einmal das hier:





um aus nem XT mit verbogenen Käfig das hier zu machen:


----------



## Houschter (11. Dezember 2010)

Nachdem die tägliche Fahrt zur Arbeit in den letzen Tagen eher einem Glücksspiel gleich kam teste ich jetzt mal Winterpellen mit Biss 





Eisglatte Radwege sind dann hoffentlich weniger herausfordernd!


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2010)

Houschter schrieb:


> Eisglatte Radwege sind dann hoffentlich weniger herausfordernd!



Eisfreie Asphaltstrecken dafür umso mehr. 

Pack sicherheitshalber Gehörschutzstöpsel ein.


----------



## Berghaemmerer (12. Dezember 2010)

Bumble schrieb:


> Eisfreie Asphaltstrecken dafür umso mehr.
> 
> Pack sicherheitshalber Gehörschutzstöpsel ein.



ausser bei blankem Eis gehts mit diesem CC-Profil bei allen anderen Schneebedingungen  deutlich schlechter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Dezember 2010)

freak511 schrieb:


>



Was is'n des?


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2010)

Teufelszeug. Garantiert.


----------



## lukabe (12. Dezember 2010)

Isn uneheliches Kind eines XT mit krummem langen.. Käfig und einem SLX mit kleinem schwarzen Käfig 
Gekreuzt gibt das dann ein XT Short Cage mit schwarzem Käfig


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2010)

@lomo: Siehste. Genau was ich gesagt habe.


----------



## lukabe (13. Dezember 2010)

Fährt sich auch teuflisch gut 
Falls jemand ein SLX Schaltwerk ohne Käfig oder nen leicht verbogenen XT Käfig (lässt sich wieder richten) braucht, bitte melden, steht zum verkauf 

Würde das ganze natürlich auch als Set anbieten: Einmaliges SLX Schaltwerk mit silbernem Alukäfig


----------



## metalfreak (14. Dezember 2010)

Nach dem Trailer von Gamer hatte ich mir mehr erhofft, aber fand den Film eher schlecht. Predators kann man sich anschaun und Life Cycles hab ich noch nicht gesehn.


----------



## michar (14. Dezember 2010)

du ziehst dir erst den schrott rein und dann zuletzt nichtmal lifecycles?! oh backe..


----------



## metalfreak (14. Dezember 2010)

michar schrieb:


> du ziehst dir erst den schrott rein und dann zuletzt nichtmal lifecycles?! oh backe..



Die andern 2 liegen schon länger da. Life cycles kam erst heut Mittag


----------



## donnersberger (17. Dezember 2010)

Neu in meiner Sammlung:







hab ich auch gleich gestern geschaut - hat mir gut gefallen, berichtet sehr ehrlich von den Hochs und Tiefs bei so einer 8-Tagestour. Konnte mich öfters in die Situation hineinversetzen, hätte auch beinahe ein Gel gebraucht 

Ist besonders interessant für Leute, die sich für MTB-Transalps, MTB-Transalp-Rennen und insbesondere die Jeantex Bike Transalp interessieren. Aber natürlich auch für welche, die Maik, Simone, Stefan und Karl kennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2010)

Stimmt!

.. änd si Osgar gohs tuuuuuuhh....


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Dezember 2010)

Filme werden völlig überbewertet


----------



## metalfreak (23. Dezember 2010)

endlich haste deinen neuen hobel. wird zeit, dass lac blanc wieder aufmacht


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Dezember 2010)

Für Nachtfahrten etwas helles 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803533]
	
[/URL]

und für kalte Touren dies noch 
[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/803532]
	
[/URL]

Frohe Weihnachten...

sorry Leuts, mich hat es nur gewundert, dass es beim hochladen sooo lange gedauert hat, lol, jetzt mit korrektur!


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Dezember 2010)

Saugeil,

schfand dem Format (davor)  nur etwas mickrick, du hast überhaupt keinen Grund dich vor so kleinen Pics zu verbergen


----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2010)

Is richtig, ein wenig größer wäre schon ganz cool.
Die Wilma is was feines!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. Dezember 2010)

@berghaemmerer,

Wieviel Federweg hat denn das Demo?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (23. Dezember 2010)

Vermutlich genug


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2010)

Was hammer denn da?




Was kommt da zum Vorschein? von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ah, das neue Fahrstil Magazin, zum Feste nur das Beste!




Fahrstil von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (23. Dezember 2010)

Oh, ein neues Magazin für Sportangler mit Themen, die die Psychologie der Opfer behandeln - toll. Muss ich haben.


----------



## Optimizer (24. Dezember 2010)

Ich muss wohl brav gewesen sein... eben bringt mir der Postbote das hier:





Gruß
Der Optimizer - jetzt fehlt nur noch der neue Rahmen....


----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2010)

Wärmendes und trocken haltendes Beinkleid war angesagt.





Lange Hummvee-Hosen von Endura und die Regenhosen in dreiviertel vom gleichen Hersteller.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gute Wahl!!!

wieder vom Bikehändler um die Ecke???

Hosen verwende ich fast nur noch von Endura zum Biken.
Preislich haben die allerdings ganz schön angezogen, zumindest bei CRC.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl!!!
> 
> wieder vom Bikehändler um die Ecke???
> 
> ...


@Fibbs:
Ich hab noch nen Gutschein von Gocycle und müsste da ein bisschen was bestellen... die haben da Klamotten aus ner Kooperation von Endura und so ner englischen Bremsenklitsche...
Gocycle sind bisher die einzigen im deutschen Web, die das FR-Jersey führen. Interesse?


----------



## Kelme (27. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl!!!
> 
> wieder vom Bikehändler um die Ecke???
> ...


Genau. Den habe ich mal gefragt, wie das Thema "Preisfindung" bei ihm geht. Lustige Geschichte .
CRC hat wirklich angezogen. Das hat sich nach der Messe in Friedrichshafen aber schon angekündigt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2010)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Fibbs:
> Ich hab noch nen Gutschein von Gocycle und müsste da ein bisschen was bestellen... die haben da Klamotten aus ner Kooperation von Endura und so ner englischen Bremsenklitsche...
> Gocycle sind bisher die einzigen im deutschen Web, die das FR-Jersey führen. Interesse?



... schick mir bitte mal nen Link


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2010)

jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden:



Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn wir den Michi mit einem Trikot "Freeride L, langarm" in dem Design da oben ködern, wäre da bestimmt was machbar.



oder:








hmmmmm - nicht ganz einfach


----------



## Optimizer (27. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> jetzt muss ich mich entscheiden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Genau das Jersey meinte ich.
Ich muss halt über 100 bei Gocycle kommen. Z.Zt. bin ich erst bei 1,80 für die Entlüfftungsnippelkappen für die Tech V2....


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Dezember 2010)

... dann bestell mir mal so ein Teil


----------



## Optimizer (28. Dezember 2010)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... dann bestell mir mal so ein Teil


M oder L?


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Dezember 2010)

XXL nach dem ganzen Weihnachtsessen


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

Pisa?



 Buch von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## leo_s (29. Dezember 2010)

Pisa!



IMG_3036 von don-leo auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

leo_s schrieb:


> Pisa!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3036 von don-leo auf Flickr



Die Kosten der Besteuerung?
Steuern sind (sofern sie zu hoch sind) immer schei$$e


----------



## leo_s (29. Dezember 2010)

Vorallem ist ******** teuer wenn man sie besteuern muss. 
Und Zeitungen manchmal zu dick wenn man sie nicht als Winterdecke Verwendung findet. Aber schön dass wir hier die zwei Erzfeinde meines Geldbeutels vereinen können: Bildungsinhalte in Buchform und Radsport.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (29. Dezember 2010)

alder was liest du krasses buch.

"Das Kapital" schon ausgelesen ?


----------



## leo_s (29. Dezember 2010)

Ne viel zu krass, kennsu kommunistisches Manifest? Batscht voll rein!


----------



## eL (29. Dezember 2010)

nee kenn nur die internationale


----------



## lomo (29. Dezember 2010)

eL schrieb:


> nee kenn nur die internationale


Singe mer ääner? Alla gud!


----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2010)

Noch was fürs Inbred




Lenkstange von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## XXXDriver (30. Dezember 2010)

Was zur verkürzung der Winterzeit, und  mehr Sicherheit auf den Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Dezember 2010)

Wow, Fugenbreitgrau!


----------



## XXXDriver (30. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß der ist schön 


gruß XXXDriver


----------



## Optimizer (30. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Noch was fürs Inbred



Du fährst ein Brant Richards designtes Rad? Du wirst mir immer sympathischer, mein lieber lomo!


----------



## eL (30. Dezember 2010)

lomo schrieb:


> Singe mer ääner? Alla gud!



nächsten freitag inner hütte?

das wär doch ma was


----------



## strandi (2. Januar 2011)

leo_s schrieb:


> Pisa!
> 
> 
> 
> IMG_3036 von don-leo auf Flickr



Wohlfahrtstheorie...ein Leckerbissen


----------



## metalfreak (4. Januar 2011)

wird richtig fett!


----------



## MoneSi (4. Januar 2011)

Kunststück...bei so viel "Butter"....


----------



## lomo (4. Januar 2011)

Karlsruhe? Wo ist Karlsruhe?


----------



## Dddakk (4. Januar 2011)

...massafagga massafagga yeah yeah yeah! Voll OldSchool


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich jetzt aber auch.... Scirocco???



immer dieser Opti 

hab mir dieses Rad gekauft:




Banshee Scirocco von fibbs79 auf Flickr

umgebaut wird:

- Sattel
- Kurbel
- Laufradsatz
- Reifen
- Lenker ??
- Pedale

Gruß

Fibbs - wer braucht die alten (neue) Teile ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (6. Januar 2011)

Gute Wahl!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Januar 2011)

@Fibbs,

hm, ist ne Geschmackssache klar, ich denke mit dem Geplanten Umbau, wird es sicherlich schöner.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Fibbs,
> 
> hm, ist ne Geschmackssache klar, ich denke mit dem Geplanten Umbau, wird es sicherlich schöner.



im jetzigen Zustand gefällt es mir auch nicht.
Es sollte ja auch eigentlich nur ein "billig" Fahrrad werden, mit dem ich auch zur Arbeit fahren kann.
Ich denke aber nach dem Umbau, sieht es etwas besser aus 

Bestellt sind:

Laufradsatz: Hope Pro 2 mit ZTR Flow Felgen (Lieferzeit: 3 Wochen) 
Kurbel: Race Face Atlas
Reifen: Fat Albert (hab ich noch)
Sattel: Flite SLR
Pedale: CrankBrothers Mallet 1

Lenker suche ich noch, irgend etwas breites mit wenig (oder gar keinem)  Rise

Gruß

Fibbs - Kritik erwünscht


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Januar 2011)

Meine Teilekiste ist randvoll, welchen Lenker solls denn sein.

Syntace Vector Carbon 640mm, Sattelstützen von Tune, Thomson, Syntace 

Kurbel XT aus 2009 etc liegt auch noch rum. 

Muss mal ne Teileliste ertstellen und dann ab in den Markt.

PS. Das rote unten steht auch zum Verkauf


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

hast du nen Lenker der min. 700mm breit ist?


----------



## Bogie (6. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich könnte Dir z.B. einen Easton Monkeylite DH Carbon anbieten. Breite: 710, gebraucht!
Der hat aber 2 oder 3 cm Rise.
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...T-Carbon-Lenker-711mm-8-schwarz-Mod-2009.html
Oder einen Truvativ Holzfeller Worldcup (Alu), 15mm Rise, gebraucht
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...Riserbar-Lenker-31-8x700mm-rise-7x5-grau.html

Bei Interesse einfach melden.

Gruß Bogie


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> hast du nen Lenker der min. 700mm breit ist?


Hab noch nen schwarzen Truvativ Holzfeller 700mm, 30mm Rise (glaub ich).


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

15mm Rise wäre meine Grenze, der Truvativ von Bogie würde mir gefallen, aber leider ist dieser grau


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2011)

ich mess nochmal nach, vielleicht hat er nur 15mm. Wäre aber ein schwarzer, ist das genehm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich mess nochmal nach, vielleicht hat er nur 15mm. Wäre aber ein schwarzer, ist das genehm?



bei 15mm = gekauft


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2011)

Ich konnt mich nicht zurück halten ....




917 Buch von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (14. Januar 2011)

BÄÄÄM!


----------



## pfalz (14. Januar 2011)

oha....net schlecht!


----------



## lomo (14. Januar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> BÄÄÄM!



Was für ne Scherbe dazu?


----------



## metalfreak (14. Januar 2011)

Die die ich bereits habe






8mm fisheye
28mm 1.8 USM
50mm 1.8
18-55mm IS (aber es ist zu bescheiden und staubt ein)
17-85mm IS USM
70-300mm IS USM


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (18. Januar 2011)

@metalfreak: interessante Kombi. Ich hätte dir jetzt geraten erstmal in bessere Objektive zu investieren, wobei untenrum ja schon ganz gut ist.
und solltest du dich gegen die kamera entscheiden, ich würde sie dir, ganz selbstlos wie ich bin, natürlich kostenlos abnehmen  
ne, aber mal im ernst, wieso hast du 3 obejktive mit IS? für Sportfotographie ist das doch rausgeschmissen Geld.


btt: *suche* derzeit *eine passende Gabel* für mein weiterhin fahrbares Zweirad. Hatte bisland die Mz sl2 Ata und fand die ganz töfte. Ist aber wegen Tauchrohrkratzer undicht und ich bezweifle dass es neue Tauchrohre bei Mz gibt. Ausserdem ist die Zugstufe defekt. Was gibt es denn da für Alternativen? 180 wären ganz nett, und versenkbar sollte sie sein. Als Aufnahme hab ich so ein "dünnes" Rohr (keine Ahnung welcher Durchmesser). Was ist denn da so aktuell derzeit?


----------



## mtb_nico (18. Januar 2011)

1 1/8"...


----------



## Romarius (18. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> 1 1/8"...


genau das sag ich doch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> btt: *suche* derzeit *eine passende Gabel* für mein weiterhin fahrbares Zweirad. Hatte bisland die Mz sl2 Ata und fand die ganz töfte. Ist aber wegen Tauchrohrkratzer undicht und ich bezweifle dass es neue Tauchrohre bei Mz gibt. Ausserdem ist die Zugstufe defekt. Was gibt es denn da für Alternativen? 180 wären ganz nett, und versenkbar sollte sie sein. Als Aufnahme hab ich so ein "dünnes" Rohr (keine Ahnung welcher Durchmesser). Was ist denn da so aktuell derzeit?


180 mit Absenkung ist relativ rar bzw. in allen Fällen mit deutlichen Nachteilen behaftet... da gibts nur Totem 2-Step (2-Step stinkt! und wiegt so viel wie ne Stahlfeder), 36 Talas ($$$$$), 66 ATA (wird vermutlich nicht mit der Performance der alten vergleichbar sein, nach dem, was man so hört) oder die Durolux (frag mal den Bumble nach dem Teil ). Eine mögliche Alternative werde ich bald mein Eigen nennen: Lyrik U-Turn auf 180 umgebaut - ist aber keine Plug & Play Lösung...

*EDIT:* Der Umbau auf 180 U-Turn ist bei einer Domain leichter! (Gilt evtl. auch für die Lyriks ab 2010 - checke ich demnächst) Die Gabel ist halt einerseits günstiger und hat andererseits keine wirklich sinnvolle Druckstufe bzw. die Einstellungen daran.
Weitere Alternative: ne gebrauchte Zocchi der älteren Baujahre suchen...


----------



## metalfreak (18. Januar 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> wieso hast du 3 obejktive mit IS? für Sportfotographie ist das doch rausgeschmissen Geld.



Häh? Das 18-55mm IS ist Murks und mit dem Paar 17-85mm IS USM und 70-300mm IS USM deck ich doch eine Gesamtbrennweite von 17-300mm ab. Und IS ist bei der Sportfotografie sinnvoll!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2011)

Wer erklärt dem Kompaktknipsen-User mal, was IS und USM bedeutet...?


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2011)

Suntour Durolux?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (18. Januar 2011)

IS = Image Stabilizer
USM = UltraSchallMotor (für den Autofokus)


----------



## Lynus (18. Januar 2011)

@ Flughobel: Ich glaub hier würde man sich über deinen Link auch freuen:

*Schnäppchenjägerthread*


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2011)

OK, is drüben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (18. Januar 2011)

@flugrost: gibts zu der schon Rückmeldungen? spiele ungern Betatester bei Dingen die ich nicht bewerten kann 
@smu: was gäbe es denn stabiles in der 160er kategorie? wäre zwar etwas wenig fürn bikepark, aber sooft mach ich das nun auch nicht, dass das nicht verschmerzbar wäre.

ps: muss diesmal nicht das günstigste sein, nicht dass ich Geld hätte, aber ich muss die gabel nicht bezahlen 



metalfreak schrieb:


> Und IS ist bei der Sportfotografie sinnvoll!


na dann erkläre mir doch mal, wie der Stabilisator denn bei Sportfotografie (Schach und Standfussball ausgenommen) sinnvoll einsetzbar wäre, da wüsstest du dann mehr als ich.
ja, die kits sind halt kitscherben. gehen abundan, aber irgendwann ärgert man sich nurnoch drüber. schon so viele postertaugliche bilder damit versaut (gut ich hab auch das ohne is, das ist noch schlechter)...pfui.

@smu: usm ist die Bezeichnung von Canon für enen besonders schnellen "Motor" im Objektiv. d.h. es stellt schneller scharf auf Objekte. Wird insb. wichtig, wenn man sich schnell bewegende Objekte fotografiert und "einfach draufhält" (manchmal muss man das sogar, z.b. bei Hundefotographie oder Sportlern, die nicht das machen, was man ihnen sagt ). wenn die models aber machen was man plant, ist es unnütz. leider sind manche sportler eher wie Hunde 
IS ist der Interne Stabilisator. kann z.b. bei mäßgen Lichtverhältnissen gegen Verwackeln schützen, bzw man gewinnt bei stehenden Objekten etwa 1-2 Blendenstufen und bekommt dann mehr Spielraum um z.b. ohne Blitz auszukommen.


----------



## Flugrost (19. Januar 2011)

gäbe es keine Rückmeldung, hätte ich sie nicht empfohlen


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2011)

@ Marius: also wenn die Durolux seit 2009 nicht um den Faktor 25 verbessert wurde, ist das keine realistische Option...!
Ja wenn du die Gabel nicht zahlen musst, kannst du auch ne Fox nehmen  dann wäre die 180er Talas (Luft, absenkbar auf 140) ja wieder im Rennen. Stabiles in der 160er Klasse: Domain oder Lyrik U-Turn (Stahlfeder, absenkbar auf 115), letztere ist leichter, hat die bessere Dämpfung und ist natürlich teurer. Absenkung ist halt immer so ein Problem... ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass unterm Strich kein System dem U-Turn das Wasser reichen kann - ausser man muss ganz unbedingt während dem Fahren super schnell hoch und runter traveln können  Man hat halt einfach eine Stahlfeder und nicht die üblichen Nachteile einer Luftgabel, wobei deine SL2 ATA ja ein eher positives Beispiel für eine solche ist/war...

Danke auch für die kleine Begriffserklärung!


----------



## Romarius (19. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Marius: also wenn die Durolux seit 2009 nicht um den Faktor 25 verbessert wurde, ist das keine realistische Option...!


hm. ich meine mich daran erinnert zu haben, die bei einem der AWPler mal gesehen zu haben. Derjenige war aber ziemlich unbegeistert davon 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja wenn du die Gabel nicht zahlen musst, kannst du auch ne Fox nehmen  dann wäre die 180er Talas (Luft, absenkbar auf 140) ja wieder im Rennen. Stabiles in der 160er Klasse: Domain oder Lyrik U-Turn (Stahlfeder, absenkbar auf 115), letztere ist leichter, hat die bessere Dämpfung und ist natürlich teurer. Absenkung ist halt immer so ein Problem... ich bin immer noch der Meinung, dass unterm Strich kein System dem U-Turn das Wasser reichen kann - ausser man muss ganz unbedingt während dem Fahren super schnell hoch und runter traveln können  Man hat halt einfach eine Stahlfeder und nicht die üblichen Nachteile einer Luftgabel, wobei deine SL2 ATA ja ein eher positives Beispiel für eine solche ist/war...


stahlfeder fände ich prinzipiell auch besser da haltbarer. wobei hier eben doff, ist von wegen gewichtsschwankung (persönlich als auch gepäckmässig. Rucksackgewicht pendelt zw 0 und 13 kg eben), oder wirkt sich das nicht so dramatisch aus, wie beim dämpfer? 
denke ich brauche die feine abstimmung zum runterdrehen nciht. entweder "unten", dann darfs auch fest sein, oder "oben" zur abfahrt eben.
wichtig wäre noch, dass sie die gleiche bremsenaufnahme hat wie die sl2 66. keine lust nochmal 100.- an magura zu überweisen.

ps: ich warte noch auf die Erklärung warum ein IS für Sportfotografie so wichtig sein soll


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Januar 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> hm. ich meine mich daran erinnert zu haben, die bei einem der AWPler mal gesehen zu haben. Derjenige war aber ziemlich unbegeistert davon


Eben. Deshalb "*keine *realistische Option" 




Romarius schrieb:


> stahlfeder fände ich prinzipiell auch besser da haltbarer. wobei hier eben doff, ist von wegen gewichtsschwankung (persönlich als auch gepäckmässig. Rucksackgewicht pendelt zw 0 und 13 kg eben), oder wirkt sich das nicht so dramatisch aus, wie beim dämpfer?
> denke ich brauche die feine abstimmung zum runterdrehen nciht. entweder "unten", dann darfs auch fest sein, oder "oben" zur abfahrt eben.
> wichtig wäre noch, dass sie die gleiche bremsenaufnahme hat wie die sl2 66. keine lust nochmal 100.- an magura zu überweisen.


Also ich habe das bisher nie negativ erlebt. Auf Touren bin ich vom Gepäck her etwas schwerer unterwegs, aber ohne Rucksack fahr ich normal nur im Park und da wird das geringfügig geringere Gewicht durch aggressivere Fahrweise ausgeglichen 
Die stufenlose Verstellung bräuchte ich eigentlich auch nicht, obwohl ich sie manchmal auch schon genutzt habe und angenehm fand. Es gibt aber halt einfach kein anderes absenkbares System mit Stahlfeder...! ETA ist tot und das ist auch gut so, das war mMn eine Krankheit. Und U-Turn geht - entgegen einiger völlig ahnungsloser Lästerer - auch super leicht zu drehen, sofern man die Spindel gut gefettet hat.
Bremsenaufnahme der SL2 ATA war 6" Postmount, oder? Also ohne Adapter für 160er Scheiben und Schrauben *in* die Tauchrohre, nicht quer dazu durch Löcher durch? Dann wäre die Aufnahme gleich wie bei Lyrik/Domain. Totem hat 8" PM - nix unter 203er Scheiben und die (bei normalen Bremsen ) ohne Adapter. Was die 180er Fox/MZ haben, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## pfalz (19. Januar 2011)

> ps: ich warte noch auf die Erklärung warum ein IS für Sportfotografie so wichtig sein soll



Bei kurzen Belichtungszeiten brauchst Du den IS eigentlich nicht, wenns etwas länger wird (z.B bei Mitziehern) hilft mir der IS schon; am Besten klappt das dann, wenn Du nur vertikal stibilsieren lässt  korrigieren lässt und horizontal nicht. Weiterhin finde ich es bei grösseren Brennweiten im Wald (dunklen) halt nicht ganz einfach, ausreichend kurze Belichtungszeit mit gescheiter Belichtung hinzubekommen (Faustformel minimale Belichtungszeit = 1/Brennweite), hier hilft Dir auch der IS, oder halt Lichtstärke. Da wirds beim Zoom schnell teuer.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2011)

Ein buntes Potpourri hat sich eingefunden:






Da wären:
- Die schöne Zusammenarbeit von Hope und Endura (ein zweites Trikot ist für den Typ aus Hääääschde)
- SRAM X.9 Schaltwerk short cage
- PG 971 Kette für's Trailstar, da die alte Kette in den Nordvogesen (wo sonst!?!) gerissen ist..
- PG 991 Hollow Pin Kette für den Bagger
- XTR Schaltzüge und -hüllen für den Bagger






Dann hätte wir noch dieses lustige Gesicht aus diversen Kleinteilen, wie:
- Nase = Syntace Little Joe für die neue Sattelstütze
- Augen = Hope Entlüftungsnippel-Gummikappe für die Tech V2 - Bremse
- Mund = feines roteloxiertes Frästeil von der Maschinenbau GmbH mit dem großen *N*

Das Frästeil nochmal en Detail:





Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2011)

... das ging aber schnell mit dem *Ð*-Teil
hat halt doch den besten Service 

Wohin darf ich das Geld fÃ¼rÂ´s wunderschÃ¶ne Trikot transferieren??

ich muss morgen auch mal meine zuletzt getÃ¤tigten EinkÃ¤ufe ablichten.

GruÃ

de HÃ¤Ã¤Ã¤Ã¤schdner


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das Frästeil nochmal *en Detail*:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wohl zu oft in Frronkrrraisch unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2011)

so ein Ersatzkettenschloss wäre übrigens auch keine schlechte Investition für Dich gewesen (falls die Babynahrung mal wieder zuschlägt)


----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Wohl zu oft in Frronkrrraisch unterwegs


Je ne comprend pas...

@Fibbs: Austausch am Sonntag?
Kannst mir aber noch ne andere Info geben. Die Schrauben der *Ð*-RahmenzugfÃ¼hrungen... ist das M5er-Gewinde?
ErsatzkettenschlÃ¶sser sind auch drei gekommen. Die hab ich aber nicht mehr mit aufs Foto gepackt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @Fibbs: Austausch am Sonntag?



ab 15 Uhr bin ich @HÃ¤schde




Optimizer schrieb:


> Kannst mir aber noch ne andere Info geben. Die Schrauben der *Ð*-RahmenzugfÃ¼hrungen... ist das M5er-Gewinde?



keine Ahnung -> kÃ¶nnen wir uns am Sonntag anschauen 



Optimizer schrieb:


> ErsatzkettenschlÃ¶sser sind auch drei gekommen. Die hab ich aber nicht mehr mit aufs Foto gepackt.



wusste ich es doch


----------



## Houschter (20. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> - PG 971 Kette für's Trailstar, da die alte Kette in den Nordvogesen (wo sonst!?!) gerissen ist..



War das auch ne Sram-Kette? Hatte gestern am Weinbiet auch ne gerissene PC971, finde das Teil im Vgl. zur HG73 sehr verschleißintensiv! Geschätzt gerade mal die halbe Laufleistung geht gar nicht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2011)

@Opti: Sonntag: Häschdner Hütte??


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> War das auch ne Sram-Kette? Hatte gestern am Weinbiet auch ne gerissene PC971, finde das Teil im Vgl. zur HG73 sehr verschleißintensiv! Geschätzt gerade mal die halbe Laufleistung geht gar nicht.



Kettengrundsatzdiskussion ????

ich bin für die SLT99 von Rohloff 
Von der Laufleistung her:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Januar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> War das auch ne Sram-Kette? Hatte gestern am Weinbiet auch ne gerissene PC971, finde das Teil im Vgl. zur HG73 sehr verschleißintensiv! Geschätzt gerade mal die halbe Laufleistung geht gar nicht.



War jetzt die zweite Shimano-Kette, die innerhalb eines halben Jahres gerissen ist.


----------



## Flugrost (20. Januar 2011)

Seit über 15 Jahren fahre ich Shimano Ketten und hatte seit der Zeit genau sieben Kettenabrisse. Fünf davon 2010! 50/50 mit Sram Schloss. So gesehen taugen die Japanketten schonwas - bis auf "vor Kurzem"...

Edith: Die Schlösser von Sram sind nie gerissen, wohl aber schwer ausgeleiert.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein buntes Potpourri hat sich eingefunden


Shimanos Edel-Linie hat Schaltzuge mit expliziter SiS-Feigabe?? Coooooool....... 




Optimizer schrieb:


> PG 971 Kette für's Trailstar, da die alte Kette in den Nordvogesen (wo sonst!?!) gerissen ist..





Houschter schrieb:


> Hatte gestern am Weinbiet auch ne gerissene PC971





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kettengrundsatzdiskussion ????


Au ja!!  Ich fahre seit zig Jahren auf allen Bikes (mit Ausnahme der Uni-Möhre) immer die gleiche Kette HG93, hat immer treue Dienste geleistet und ich noch nie gerissen. Kann aber auch damit zu tun haben, dass bei mir jährliche Laufleistung oder Waden-PS zu gering sind 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Schlösser von Sram sind nie gerissen, wohl aber schwer ausgeleiert.


Hatte ich auch schon, aber meistens halten die bei mir wenigstens so lange, dass man sie mit der Kette zusammen auswexeln kann.


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2011)

Auf den Schaltern nie Probleme mit SRAM Ketten gehabt!
Am SSPler merke ich aber (subjektiv) eine schnelle Längung.

Vielleicht sollte man alle Infos mal zusammentragen und das ganze versuchen, objektiv aufzuarbeiten.

Ähm, Kettenprüfstand aufbauen? Dauerlaufversuche?


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ähm, Kettenprüfstand aufbauen? Dauerlaufversuche?


Sie haben gerufen??


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Sie haben gerufen??



Bedingung 1:
Das Automatisierungssystem MUSS unter Linux/Unix laufen 

Bedingung 2:
Folgende Belastungskollektive müssen abgebildet werden können
- SSPler bergauf
- Schalter-Fit****er
- gemeiner Wochenendradler
Die DH-Fraktion muss nicht berücksichtigt werden, die schieben die Räder hoch ...


----------



## Romarius (21. Januar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bremsenaufnahme der SL2 ATA war 6" Postmount, oder? Also ohne Adapter für 160er Scheiben und Schrauben *in* die Tauchrohre, nicht quer dazu durch Löcher durch? Dann wäre die Aufnahme gleich wie bei Lyrik/Domain. Totem hat 8" PM - nix unter 203er Scheiben und die (bei normalen Bremsen ) ohne Adapter. Was die 180er Fox/MZ haben, weiß ich nicht.



ja müsste Postmount sein, also mitten in die Tauchrohre rein in Fahrtrichtung.
Cosmicsports hat mir eine 2009er 66 RC3 angeboten. hat natürlich keine Absenkung. toll.
die 55er mit absenkung, kann die was?
oder hat die 2010/2011 keine absenkung?

@pfalz: nun, ein IS hilft bei stehenden objekten. ob er beim mitzieher hilft, kann sein, aber eben auch nicht wirklich, da kann man ihn aber gleich eh weglassen, weil man ja eh mitzieht und keine allzu schnelle verschlusszeit braucht  bei sich bewegenden objekten kann er rein mechanisch gesehen ja nichts bewirken. daher meine anspielung. IS bei Sportfotografie ist rausgeschmissen Geld. Die 50.- würde ich lieber in Bier investieren. Wenn man lichtstärke will und wenig Kohle hat, dann hilft z.b. ein 50mm 1.8. das kostet 90.- gebraucht und reicht mir bei iso 100 locker um in schlecht belichteten hallen zu fotografieren. oder mit hochgedrehtem iso auch mal ein musical.


----------



## Tobsn (21. Januar 2011)

Das IS hilft doch wenn man kein ruhiges Händchen hat, bzw. hilft selbst bei kurzen Verschlusszeiten ein hinreichend ruhiges Händchen zu haben.
Ob sich das Objekt bewegt oder nicht ist da doch zweitrangig.
Ein Bild kann verwackelt sein, weil das Objekt zu schnell oder das Händchen nicht ruhig genug war. 
Klar bei stehenden Objekten kann es nur der Fotograph bzw. sein Händchen sein das verwackelt, da hilft IS.
Aber auch beim Mitziehen kann der Photograph verwackeln, da hilft auch IS.

Bei Wiki steht folgendes: 


> Image Stabilizer (IS) von Canon:
> Es wird in Foto- und Video-Objektiven sowie Ferngläsern eingebaut. Es gibt je nach Objektiv bis zu vier unterschiedliche Betriebsmodi: a) Korrektur in horizontaler und vertikaler Richtung, b) Korrektur nur in horizontaler Richtung, c) Korrektur nur in vertikaler Richtung, d) ausgeschaltet. Die Modi b und c sind besonders für Fotos schnell bewegter Objekte (Mitziehen) geeignet.



Aber groß mitreden kann ich eh nicht, fehlt mir die Praxis.
Ich habe gar keine Camera.


----------



## OZM (21. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... ich bin für die SLT99 von Rohloff


bist Du nekrophil?


----------



## hossianajoe (21. Januar 2011)

Wo ist die Leiche an der er sich erfreut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bedingung 1:
> Das Automatisierungssystem MUSS unter Linux/Unix laufen
> 
> Bedingung 2:
> ...



Das meiste läuft bei uns sogar noch unter NT 4.0... 

Zu Bedingung 2. Da müssen wir dich und deine SSP-Verrückten erst mal für ein Jahr verkabeln und nach genügend Messfahrten können wir dann ein Wirklichkeitsgetreues Belastungskollektiv erstellen...  Alles eine Frage des Preises...


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...
> Zu Bedingung 2. Da müssen wir dich und deine SSP-Verrückten erst mal für ein Jahr verkabeln und nach genügend Messfahrten können wir dann ein Wirklichkeitsgetreues Belastungskollektiv erstellen...  *Alles eine Frage des Preises*...



Kein Problem. Ich nehm 130  die Stunde ... netto. 
Für den SSPler muss ich mal noch den Maschinenstundensatz ermitteln ...


----------



## Kelme (22. Januar 2011)

Maschinenstunden auf einem SSP sind per se unbezahlbar. 
Wääs mer doch!


----------



## Houschter (22. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Kein Problem. Ich nehm 130  die Stunde ... netto.



132  

Bevor mit dynamischen Feldversuchen und kundenrelevanten Fahrprofilen begonnen wird sehe ich zuerst einmal die Notwendigkeit einiger statischer Versuche bzgl. Festigkeit und Funktionalität des besagten Hülltriebes.


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2011)

Oh, ganz wichtig. Habe noch die Verbrauchs- und Betriebsstoffe vergessen.
Also 'n Rieslingschorle wird mit 3  (brutto) angesetzt.
Wann legen'mer los?


----------



## eL (22. Januar 2011)

seid wann sind das maschinen? eher ne vorrichtung oder so


----------



## Optimizer (22. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bedingung 1:
> Das Automatisierungssystem MUSS unter Linux/Unix laufen



Als Automatisierungsingenieur muss ich da ja direkt meinen Senf dazu abgeben...
Sofern das Automatisierungssystem unter Linux/Unix/Windoof auf einem PC läuft (also in ner Soft-SPS), ist das schon mal generell die schlechtere Ausführung... Wichtig wäre einfach ne Hardware SPS, die sich nach DIN EN 61131 programmieren lässt (das hat überhaupt nix mit Linux oder Windoof zu tun). Die Visualisierung oder auch Messauswertung kann dann auf nem PC unter was-weiss-ich-OS laufen, da die Hardware SPS zumeist über offene Schnittstellen (zum Bleistift OPC o.ä. ansprechbar ist) ansprechbar ist.

@Nico: Lass mich raten, ihr habt bestimmt noch ne olle Version LabView auf der NT-Kiste laufen!?!


----------



## metalfreak (23. Januar 2011)

iTunes Guthaben und ein Dirt Mag Abo fÃ¼rs iPad. Das Abo ist fast 60â¬ billiger als die Printausgabe. Print 68â¬ und iPad nur 9,99â¬


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Als Automatisierungsingenieur muss ich da ja direkt meinen Senf dazu abgeben...
> ... Wichtig wäre einfach ne Hardware SPS ...



Wieso?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2011)

Auf einem Automatisierungsgerät (sprich der SPS) läuft ein zyklisches Programm. Dieses sollte i.d.R. relativ schnell und auch immer gleich schnell abgearbeitet werden. Das letztere nennt sich Echtzeitfähigkeit (sprich: ein bestimmter Befehl dauert immer x ns, dadurch ergibt sich für das Programm, dass ein Programmzyklus immer gleich lang dauert). Eine Hardware-SPS ist spezialisiert für solche Programme. Eine Soft-SPS muss sich die CPU-Ressourcen mit anderer Software wie z.B. Betriebssystem, Hardwaretreibern etc. teilen. Ein Windows-PC ist beispielsweise (durchs Betriebssystem bedingt) nicht echtzeitfähig. Dort kann das Programm mal schneller, mal langsamer abgearbeitet werden und unter Umständen gar nicht mehr (wenn sich irgendeine andere Software abschiesst), so dass es zu kritischen Maschinenzuständen kommen kann. Die meisten Linux-Derivate sind m.W. ebenfalls nicht echtzeitfähig...
Übrigens sprechen wir bei einer Hardware-SPS von einer Zykluszeit (Zeit in der das zyklische Programm einmal abgearbeitet wird) kleiner-gleich 10msec, je nach Umfang des Programms und der Auslegung der Hardware-SPS. Bei einer Soft-SPS meistens zwischen 100-500msec.

Gruß
Der Automatizer


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Januar 2011)

@Automizer: Also ich habe da nicht so viel Plan wie du, da ich eher der Anwender der Maschine bin und auch eine grundsätzliche Ablehnung gegen die zyklischen Prüfmaschinen habe, aber das geht jetzt ein bisschen weit. 
Auf jeden Fall haben wir noch Hardwaresteuerungen an der Maschine hängen. So richtig 70er Jahre Style in den Maßen 1x1x2,50 Meter.  Das kann man noch mit Schaltschrank bezeichnen.
Die Messwerterfassung erfolgt getrennt zu der Steuerung und unter LabView.


----------



## OZM (24. Januar 2011)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Wo ist die Leiche an der er sich erfreut?



die SLT 99 gibts nicht mehr

(was ich sehr schade finde)


@ die Labor/Technik/sonstwas Nerds da oben
hat wer Zugang zu einer Meßeinrichtung, auf der man Dämpfer ausmessen kann?
Sollten eigendlich keine schwierigen Werte sein: hub 50-80 mm, Schaftgeschwindigkeiten bis 5m/sec, an Kräften erwarte ich unter 4000 N. 
Ich tät gerne das hier verifizieren





mein derzeitiger playground


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2011)

Juchu!
Kollegen, lasst uns einen Forumsprüfstand bauen!


----------



## MoneSi (24. Januar 2011)

Äh, macht ihr jetzt eueren Beruf zum Hobby?


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2011)

Wieso nicht?
Hatte ja früher mal damit zu tun:






Eher für (quasi-)statische Sachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (24. Januar 2011)

Ja,... Maschinen haben wir reichlich... nur leider nix mit 5m/Sek und dem passenden Hub.


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2011)

Dann konstruiere halt ein Übersetzungsmodul.


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2011)

Hammwa nen Konstruktör hier im Unterforum?


----------



## mtb_nico (24. Januar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dann konstruiere halt ein Übersetzungsmodul.


Aha... und dat schnitz ich dann in der Mittagspause aus Elfenbein oder wat?


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2011)

Sitzt du im Elfenbeinturm?


----------



## Flugrost (24. Januar 2011)

Eine Elfe, eine Elfe...


----------



## lukabe (25. Januar 2011)

Royal Victory 2011 - lösen meine Fox Digit ab, die nach zwei Jahren doch schon etwas ramponiert sind


----------



## metalfreak (25. Januar 2011)

ne DVD und Lesestoff


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ne DVD und Lesestoff



Die nächste Bike-Bravo???


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Die nächste Bike-Bravo???


Hoffentlich kann man in der Zeitschrift endlich mal lesen wie ein Schaltwerk eingestellt wird...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Hoffentlich kann man in der Zeitschrift endlich mal lesen wie ein Schaltwerk eingestellt wird...



Da kenne ich ein paar Kandidaten, die das bitter nötig hätten ...


----------



## eL (25. Januar 2011)

mail mir die komplette baugruppe zu, ich hab noch kapazitäten auf unserem CNC langholzhobel frei.

montieren musste dann wieder selber


----------



## Radde (25. Januar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Da kenne ich ein paar Kandidaten, die das bitter nötig hätten ...



Ich nicht! Ich kann mein Schaltwerk vorschriftsgemäß einbauen und einstellen, da ist absolut kein Spiel mehr:


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2011)

Ok, der Kandidat hat bestanden!


----------



## Radler-01 (27. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> Ich nicht! Ich kann mein Schaltwerk vorschriftsgemäß einbauen und einstellen, da ist absolut kein Spiel mehr:


  ... halt nich immer nur die kleinen Gänge fahren ... dann ist mehr Platz.
Aber jetzt weiß ich auch , warum SRAM-Ketten nicht so lange halten sollen wie Shimanoketten ...


----------



## mtb_nico (27. Januar 2011)

So schließt sich der Kreis...


----------



## lomo (27. Januar 2011)

Auszeit von *lomo* auf Flickr

G'schenk!


----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2011)

RQ von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Januar 2011)

sehr gute Wahl - bekomme auch gerade 2 geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radde (29. Januar 2011)

was zum schalten und was aus Japan.


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> was zum schalten und was aus Japan.



Auch aus Japan, und quasi zu 51% mein Arbeitgeber ...


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> was zum schalten und was aus Japan.


 

kann man mit der Taschensäge schalten ? ich dachte die ist nur klappbar...


----------



## Radde (29. Januar 2011)

2011er RS Sektor löst nun die 05er Pike ab, ich bin schonmal auf den Praxistest gespannt, wenn auch ohne Schaltung:





Mit der Säge schalten wird schwierig, mit dem neuem Schaltwerk ohne Helicoil auch.


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2011)

das Alutech ist der Hammer!!!!
Viel Spaß mit der neuen Forke


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2011)

meine letzten Einkäufe:

für´s Nicolai:



Hope Innenlager von fibbs79 auf Flickr




rote Maxle Achse von fibbs79 auf Flickr




neuer Antrieb von fibbs79 auf Flickr

für´s Banshee:



Conti Rubber Queen 2.4 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Race Face Atlas AM von fibbs79 auf Flickr




NC-17 Empire S-Pro II von fibbs79 auf Flickr

etwas zum Anziehen:



Vaude Neopren Überschuhe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Hope Trikot von fibbs79 auf Flickr




FOX Pulli von fibbs79 auf Flickr

etwas Unterhaltung:



Life Cycles von fibbs79 auf Flickr

damit der Film auch richtig läuft:



PS3 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

was zum Futtern während dem Film:



Aldi Nudeln von fibbs79 auf Flickr

gekauft , aber wieder zu verkaufen:



Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Maxxis Holy Roller 2.4 von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Magura Wave Scheiben von fibbs79 auf Flickr




MRP 2-fach Kettenführung von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Race Face Atlas FR von fibbs79 auf Flickr

@Opti: wann ist Überschuhübergabe??

Gruss Fibbs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. Januar 2011)

war wohl ein Großeinkauf....


----------



## Lynus (29. Januar 2011)

@Fibbs: Atlas AM + Atlas FR Kurbeln ??? 
Tauschst du die je nach Tour aus ? 

Darf ich fragen, was du jeweils dafür gezahlt hast ?
>> Antwort gerne auch per PN.
Hintergrund: Hab mir grad selbst eine Atlas AM gekauft...


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2011)

FR war gebraucht: 150â¬
Atlas AM bei CRC fÃ¼r 180â¬

Die FR hat aufgrund der zu breiten Achse nicht gepasst, und steht daher wieder zum Verkauf.


----------



## Lynus (29. Januar 2011)

Auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass du dich jetzt ärgerst: 

Bei Amazon gab´s Ende letzten Jahres die AM für unter 120 Euro - und ich hatte es hier gepostet:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7814274&postcount=610
Ist aber inzwischen wieder bei 159 Euro...


----------



## unocz (29. Januar 2011)




----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> ... wenn auch ohne Schaltung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmh, ganz nach meinem Geschmack!


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meine letzten Einkäufe:
> 
> für´s Nicolai:
> 
> ...



Kann man da eigentlich die Lager wechseln, ohne die Lagerschalen aus dem Rahmen ausbauen zu müssen?


----------



## Bogie (30. Januar 2011)

Bei denen hier (http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_innenlager/5117_hollowlite_web4_big.jpg) geht das. Nur der Preis ...


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Bei denen hier (http://www.reset-racing.de/reset/images_innenlager/5117_hollowlite_web4_big.jpg) geht das. Nur der Preis ...



Danke für die Info, ist mir bekannt.
Geschi$$en auf den Preis ....


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2011)

bei reset geht immer alles  


ich brauch nämlich auch noch so eins


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2011)

Ok, ich weiss, das ist die "Pfälzer Schlachtplatte" aber gestern war ich auf der Ostalb unterwegs und bin da auf eine äusserst merkwürdige Trinkflasche gestossen ...




Spätzle-Shaker 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Wieso machen die Mehl, Eier, Wasser und Salz in ihre Trinkflaschen?
Und wie bitte soll man da draus trinken??? 




Spätzle-Shaker 3 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Da ist doch ein zielgerichtetes Befüllen des Mundes gar nicht gegeben! Und ich hielt die Schwaben immer für etwas cleverer.

Erst bei genauerem hinsehen erschloss sich für mich, dass diese Trinkflasche offensichtlich ihrer eigentlichen Bestimmung entzogen wurde und jetzt als Küchenutensil ihr Dasein fristen muss.





Spätzle-Shaker 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Die spinnen, die Schwaben!


----------



## Optimizer (30. Januar 2011)

Radde schrieb:


> 2011er RS Sektor löst nun die 05er Pike ab, ich bin schonmal auf den Praxistest gespannt, wenn auch ohne Schaltung:



*Très bien mon ami!
Dieselbe Gabel fristet zur Zeit ihr Dasein im Keller, da der passende Rahmen leider noch aussteht. Kannst ja mal deine Erfahrungswerte schildern.
*


----------



## Radde (30. Januar 2011)

die erste Abfahrt war zufriedenstellend, hat mich an meine Pike errinnert als sie noch funktioniert hat, dafür ist sie aber leichter.


----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2011)

> Und ich hielt die Schwaben immer für etwas cleverer.



Schwobe schaffe, Badner denge...


----------



## Lynus (30. Januar 2011)

@Pfalz: Wenn die Badner dengge dääten, dann dääten se dengge mit zwää "g" schreiwe ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2011)

Weil Badner langsamer denge, schreibense denge a so. Immerhin denge se.


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Opti: wann ist Überschuhübergabe??


Die Woche läuft bei mir so gut wie nix... wie siehts am nächsten Wochenende aus? Könnten wir mit ner Ausfahrt verbinden!?!

Übrigens: schönes Trikot


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2011)

Samstag: bis 13Uhr
Sonntag: ab 14:45Uhr


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meine letzten Einkäufe:
> ...
> rote Maxle Achse


Vorsicht, die Rear Maxle Lite funktioniert *NICHT* in Verbindung mit der Hope Nabe!! Die Aussparungen der Achse nehmen dem Achskörper Auflagefläche weg und er bricht... (-> Forumssuche!)




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> NC-17 Empire S-Pro II


Interessant! Bitte, wenn möglich, um Gewicht und Einschätzung der Qualität in Sachen Bedienbarkeit/Sattel-Montage.




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> was zum Futtern während dem Film:
> [Aldi Nudeln]


Dazu passend: Ich hab mir am Wochenende einen





gekauft 
Meine Bike-Zubehör-Käufe lade ich später mal hoch...




Flugrost schrieb:


> Immerhin denge se.


Isch des schun wissenschaftlich noochgewiese?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Samstag: bis 13Uhr
> Sonntag: ab 14:45Uhr



Das sind ja unmögliche Zeiten..... hoffentlich hast du bald E-Zeit!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorsicht, die Rear Maxle Lite funktioniert *NICHT* in Verbindung mit der Hope Nabe!! Die Aussparungen der Achse nehmen dem Achskörper Auflagefläche weg und er bricht... (-> Forumssuche!)



Da gibts von RS bereits ein Update ab Ende September 2010. Hier ein Bild der alten Rear Lite neben der "Neuen":










`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Interessant! Bitte, wenn möglich, um Gewicht und Einschätzung der Qualität in Sachen Bedienbarkeit/Sattel-Montage.



Die Empire S-Pro II hab ich auch verbaut (in 26,8mm). Einstellmöglichkeit ist exzellent. Macht man eigentlich aber nur einmal und gut iss. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Stütze recht zufrieden. Gewicht müsst ich mal auswiegen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2011)

... kann mich den Worten von Opti bzgl. der Stütze nur anschließen: Einfach genial das Teil!!! Gewicht dürfte nach meinem Gefühl (hab sie nicht gewogen) etwas schwerer sein.

@Opti: welche der beiden Achse ist die Neue?


----------



## Optimizer (31. Januar 2011)

Ich denke, es ist die untere. Also jene ohne die Verjüngung der Achse. Smubob möchte mich berichtigen, wenn ich falsch liege.

Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## mtb_nico (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist die untere. Also jene ohne die Verjüngung der Achse. Smubob möchte mich berichtigen, wenn ich falsch liege.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer


Öhm, meine von 2008 ist nicht verjüngt. Ich denke die haben da einfach mehr Material weggenommen wegen Gewichtsersparnis.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da gibts von RS bereits ein Update ab Ende September 2010.





Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich denke, es ist die untere. Also jene ohne die Verjüngung der Achse. Smubob möchte mich berichtigen, wenn ich falsch liege.


Ja, das vermute ich auch. Das Update war mir nicht bekannt. Ich bin nur bei der Forumsrecherche nach dem Bruch meines Achskörpers (nicht mit Maxle sondern mit der Nicolai Achse) auf dieses Sache gestoßen. Wenn das mit dem Update so stimmt, hat Fibbs dem Foto nach allerdings die Alte...


Fibbs79 schrieb:


>







mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm, meine von 2008 ist nicht verjüngt. Ich denke die haben da einfach mehr Material weggenommen wegen Gewichtsersparnis.


Ajo, deine ist auch eine Rear Maxle und die, bei der es die Probleme gibt, ist die Rear Maxle *Lite* - die gabs 2008 noch nicht, erst Mj. 2010.  Das mit der Materialwegnahme zum Gewichtsparen ist natürlich richtig. Die haben auch noch die Einstellung der Klemmkraft irgendwie "integriert" (den überstehenden Bürzel wegrationalisiert).




Optimizer schrieb:


> Die Empire S-Pro II hab ich auch verbaut (in 26,8mm). Einstellmöglichkeit ist exzellent. Macht man eigentlich aber nur einmal und gut iss. Ansonsten bin ich mit der Stütze recht zufrieden. Gewicht müsst ich mal auswiegen...





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... kann mich den Worten von Opti bzgl. der Stütze nur anschließen: Einfach genial das Teil!!! Gewicht dürfte nach meinem Gefühl (hab sie nicht gewogen) etwas schwerer sein.


Ok, dann hoffe ich mal, dass einer von euch das Teil noch wiegt, würde mich mal interessieren (wobei mich 27,7 bzw. 31,6 betreffen würde). Hatte mich dann, als ich damit geliebäugelt hatte, aber doch für die "normale" Empire S-Pro entschieden, zumal die eh fürs Hardtail war. Am Fully könnte ich mir allerdings vorstellen, die Verstellfunktion auch zu nutzen, da ich auf Touren einen anderen Sattelwinkel fahre, als ich es eigentlich im Park tun würde - wo ich jetzt halt einfach den tourentauglichen Winkel eingestellt lasse. Eigentlich Pippifax, aber dennoch nicht uninteressant


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Januar 2011)

Und welches Problem tritt mit der Achse genau auf?
Wenn es nicht funktionieren sollte kommt halt wieder die Achse von Ðicolai ans Bike

Edith: die Ðicolai-Achse ist doch gar nicht verjÃ¼ngt, oder??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Januar 2011)

Nicht funktionieren ist gut... der AchskÃ¶rper kann dir brechen, weil an einer Stelle, wo dort ein Lager sitzt, die Achse ausgespart ist und der dort wirkenden Kraft nichts entgegenbringt. Ich hab noch einen als Reserve zuhause, wenn du willst, kannst du dir das zusammen mit der Achse mal anschauen. Oder ich mache am WE ein Foto mit MetermaÃ.
Die Ð-Achse hat durchgÃ¤ngig den gleichen Durchmesser, ja. Der Bruch bei mir hatte wohl andere GrÃ¼nde.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------

Da ich ja furchtbar geizig bin und gerade Klamotten fast ausschlieÃlich im Ausverkauf bestelle, musste ich mal wieder zuschlagen: (leider alles relativ ranzige Handybilder)




FÃ¼nf Zehn Linien KÃ¶nig - geniale Teile, Alternative in vielerlei Hinsicht (-30%)




TLD T-Shirt - die Farbe  (-31%)




TLD Skyline - bester Trikot-Stoff von dem Welt  (-70%)




TLD Ace - Handschuhe braucht man immer... (-63%)

+ ne Hand voll Kleinzeug. Ein Bisschen was kommt noch die Tage (Blurays, mehr Klamotten, neues Fahrwerk)


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

Da ich mich zu den Männern zähle die zuerst schrauben, und danach die Bedienungsanleitung lesen (weil es mal wieder nicht klappt, oder man(n) sich vergewissert alles richtig gemacht zu haben) zähle ich mich ab heute zu den *Stahlhammerkünstlern:* 




NC-17 Sattelstützenbeipackzettel von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Meine neuste Anschaffung:  (der Sommer kann kommen) 




SIS 2011 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (1. Februar 2011)

Ja und - haste den Sattel bei der Montage kaputt gekriegt,
oder bist du doch sowas ähnliches wie ein Feinmotoriker?


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2011)

Sattel ist noch ganz, hat sogar die erste kleine Ausfahrt überstanden


----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2011)

Ich wollte schon seit langem was von Topeak, glaube aber, das das Äquivalent von Lezyne ein Tick "*" ist...


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ... glaube aber, das das Äquivalent von Lezyne ein Tick *"*"* ist...



Sprich dich aus ...


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> glaube aber, das das Äquivalent von Lezyne ein Tick "*" ist...


Mit der Lezyne hab ich aber schon auch negative Erfahrung gehabt... kann aber auch sein, dass es am Ventil gelegen hat. Beim Aufdrehen der Luftpumpenschlauchs aufs Sclaverand-Ventil, zieht sich das Ding so schön ins Gewinde, dass du beim Abziehen das Ventil mit vom Schlauch runter ziehst... der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter haben mich schon fluchen sehen...


----------



## MoneSi (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mit der Kammer bzw. dem Hang danach... der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter wissen, was ich meine...





Optimizer schrieb:


> . der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter haben mich schon fluchen sehen...



 Hm, die 2 kennen Dich von Deiner besten Seite, was?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2011)

@ Zimbo: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





!

Die Schuhe sind übrigens traumhaft bequem auch zum so rumlatschen und die Möglichkeiten mit dem City-Bock erweitern sich auch  Die Teile hatten übrigens auch schon eine Film-Rolle -> siehe neues in[focus] Video 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... Bedienungsanleitung ...


Was ist das denn für ein Käse? Ich dachte, die Neigungsverstellung funktioniert unabhänig von der Klemmung!? Wenn dem nicht so ist, ist ja eine Klemmung wie bei der Thomson fast einfacher in der Handhabe, wenn man mal nur die Neigung verstellen will...! Gut zu wissen, Idee gestorben, Geld gespart 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich wollte schon seit langem was von Topeak...


Habe schon seit einer Weile eine Joe Blow auf dem Einkaufszettel stehen. Irgendwann sollte man mal aufhören, sich mit lumpigen Pumpen aufzuhalten. Hat die abgebildete auch so ein on/off Ventil? Würde nie wieder was ohne kaufen (bzw. hab ich ja meinen Airport - genau so gut)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (1. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mit der Lezyne hab ich aber schon auch negative Erfahrung gehabt... kann aber auch sein, dass es am Ventil gelegen hat. Beim Aufdrehen der Luftpumpenschlauchs aufs Sclaverand-Ventil, zieht sich das Ding so schön ins Gewinde, dass du beim Abziehen das Ventil mit vom Schlauch runter ziehst... der Pfalzwaldgeist und der Houschter haben mich schon fluchen sehen...



Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass das passiert ist. Es kann dann passieren, wenn man den Pumpenkopf nach "fest" nochmal nachzieht um ganz fest zu haben. 
Man sollte da mit ein wenig Gefühl/Gespür drangehen.

Thema Lezyne. Dank Roiner aka Wurzelpuff bin ich Besitzer dieser hier:




Ein durchaus leistungsfähiges Teil bei gerademal 160g. Alles aus Alu, präzise geschnittene Gewinde und vernünftig dimensionierte O-Ringe. 

Sollte sich an den Lezynchen was losdrehen, bitte Schraubenkleber mittelfest (Loctite oä.) verwenden. 
Ich bin mal auf den Nutzwert der Topeak als Dämpferpumpe gespannt - ich verspreche mir da einiges. 
Lezyne fertigt Imho nachhaltiger und ein Quentchen wertiger...
Let`s have a look...

Ödith: @Smu: On/Off is bei, nur noch net ausprobiert - da muss man auf jeden Fall ein wenig "rumschrauben", ich hoffe das nervt net so wie beim U-Turn.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2011)

Öhm, wieso denn 2 Dämpferpumpen? Eine für stationär und eine dauerhaft im Rucksack? 



Flugrost schrieb:


> da muss man auf jeden Fall ein wenig "rumschrauben", ich hoffe das nervt net so wie beim U-Turn.


 Ich bin froh, dass es das Geschraubsel gibt... der Druck aufm Piggy des Evolver ist ohne sowas nur mit 30-50% Toleranz einstellbar.


----------



## Flugrost (2. Februar 2011)

Haaaallo! Die Lez ist die Trailpumpe bis ca 10 Bar, die TP ist eine Gabel/Dämpferdöner bis ca 20 bar/(Olli- knapp290 psi)

Von Lez gips aber auch diesbezüglich interessantes...


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Käse? Ich dachte, die Neigungsverstellung funktioniert unabhänig von der Klemmung!? Wenn dem nicht so ist, ist ja eine Klemmung wie bei der Thomson fast einfacher in der Handhabe, wenn man mal nur die Neigung verstellen will...! Gut zu wissen, Idee gestorben, Geld gespart



Die Klemmung des Sattel´s ist unabhängig von der Verstellung der Neigung!!!
Trotzdem müssen 2 kleine Inbusschrauben zum Verstellen der Neigung gelöst werden.

So ne Neigungsverstellung via Knopfdruck wäre ja auch mal was


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> So ne Neigungsverstellung via Knopfdruck wäre ja auch mal was



Fehlt gerade noch, dass jeder seine Neigung auf Knopfdruck verstellen kann.


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Fehlt gerade noch, dass jeder seine Neigung auf Knopfdruck verstellen kann.




das möchte ich mir nicht vorstellen


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2011)

hier muss auch der Neigungswinkel stimmen:


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2011)

Lezyne-Pumpe: seeehr gut, habbisch mir auch besorgt, kann ich nur weiterempfehlen für unterwegs.

Joe Bloe: würd ich mir nich wieder kaufen...keine Ahnung, welchen Druck das Manomenter anzeigt, aber ganz bestimmt nicht den im Reifen (bei Scalver...Sacalerv...französischen Ventilen)


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2011)

> Joe Bloe: würd ich mir nich wieder kaufen...keine Ahnung, welchen Druck  das Manomenter anzeigt, aber ganz bestimmt nicht den im Reifen (bei  Scalver...Sacalerv...französischen Ventilen)


Das Teil habe ich auch schon seit Jahres. Ist zwar toll verarbeitet wie ich finde, aber das Manometer ist wirklich nen beschi$$enes Schätzeisen. Bei mir zeigt das auch in Abhängigkeit vom Druck ungefähr 0,5 bar zu viel an. Deswegen messe ich immer mit so nem elektrischen Manometer nach.
Ich habe mich deswegen auch mal mit dem Hersteller in Verbindung gesetzt und gefragt ob sich das Manometer kalibrieren/justieren lässt. Die Antwort war recht schnell da: NEIN. Auf meine Rückfrage warum man dann ein Manometer verbaut das bei 2 bar Anzeigedruck einen Fehler von 25% aufweist kam dann komischerweise keine Antwort mehr?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Haaaallo! Die Lez ist die Trailpumpe bis ca 10 Bar, die TP ist eine Gabel/Dämpferdöner bis ca 20 bar/(Olli- knapp290 psi)


Ups!  Das Teil sieht so filligran aus, dass ich es (trotz fehlendem Manometer ) glatt für einen Dämpferdöner gehalten hab. In dem Fall hätts mich nämlich echt gewundert, weil da ist doch normal der Döner zum mitnehmen der gleiche wie der zum gleich essen, äh... zuhause pumpen.




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die Klemmung des Sattel´s ist unabhängig von der Verstellung der Neigung!!!
> Trotzdem müssen 2 kleine Inbusschrauben zum Verstellen der Neigung gelöst werden.


Achso... na dann ist der Vorteil im Nutzen trotzdem gleich Null. Bei den Stützen mit Doppelklemmung vo/hi geht das ja mit abwechselnd fest/locker drehen recht gut. Die getrennte Verstellung würde mMn nur Sinn machen, wenn sie werkzeuglos wäre.




pfalz schrieb:


> Joe Bloe: würd ich mir nich wieder kaufen...keine Ahnung, welchen Druck das Manomenter anzeigt, aber ganz bestimmt nicht den im Reifen (bei Scalver...Sacalerv...französischen Ventilen)





mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... aber das Manometer ist wirklich nen beschi$$enes Schätzeisen. Bei mir zeigt das auch in Abhängigkeit vom Druck ungefähr 0,5 bar zu viel an. Deswegen messe ich immer mit so nem elektrischen Manometer nach.


Jesses!  Das ist doch sowas von Wayne... ich prüfe den Druck immer mit meinem stets perfekt geeichten biomechanischen Manometer nach:






Der misst zwar keinen Absolutdruck, aber dafür sehr genau die Differenz zwischen Soll- und Ist-Druck. Bin ich seit Jahren sehr zufrieden damit 
Bei der Pumoe kommts mir nur drauf an, dassd er Kopf gut aufs Ventil auszusetzen und zu fixieren ist und dass sie gut pumpt.

BTW: zuhause kam grad wieder ne Teillieferung an... wenn jemand eine Bluray von Life Cycles oder Follow Me haben will - ich hab jetzt, dank ziemlich bescheuertem Kuddelmuddel mit Pikbike (der vorletzte Mistladen, vor Unitybikes), jeweils eine zu viel.


----------



## Tobsn (2. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Flugrost schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...



Das Teil ist so filigran und hat sogar ein Manometer


----------



## metalfreak (2. Februar 2011)

Gleitlager, Dichtungen fürn Dämpfer und Gabel und was zum glotzen.


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2011)




----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Das Teil ist so filigran und hat sogar ein Manometer


Ei der Daus!


> Mit in den Pumpenschlauch integriertem *Stiftmanometer* zur *exakten *Bestimmung des Luftdruckes im Reifen


Ich denke, es ist nachvollziehbar, wenn ich daran meine Zweifel habe?


----------



## mtb_nico (2. Februar 2011)

Operation Kingdom ist deluxe...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (2. Februar 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Ei der Daus!
> Ich denke, es ist nachvollziehbar, wenn ich daran meine Zweifel habe?


Ei ich findâs nicht schlecht.
Wenn ich mit der Handpumpe auf dem Trail 1,6 mache, sind es daheim am Rennkompressor 2,0 und das passt mir am Hinterrad. 
Schon zigmal erprobt.
Genau ist das nicht, aber es ist wenigstens konsequent und damit kann ich umgehen.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2011)

... und weiter geht´s:




Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow von fibbs79 auf Flickr

fehlt nur noch die Bremse, dann ist mein Radl fertisch


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... und weiter geht´s:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

nice


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hope Pro II / ZTR Flow


Der Forums-LRS  Welche Speichen? Race/Revo?

Achja: nice! 


@ Tobsn: ok, wenns zumindest verlässliche Anhaltspunkte bietet, ist das ja völlig ausreichend.


----------



## metalfreak (4. Februar 2011)

endlich mal ein Vollröhren Amp


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Vollröhre aus Deutschland ...






(steht als Dauerleihgabe beim Brüderlein ...)


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

Reußenzehn - wie alt?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. Februar 2011)

Do these go to eleven?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hatte mal so einen:






...leider hab ich heut nur noch eine 80W-Combo von Peavey - Preis/Leistung ist da absolut top,
aber es ist halt keine Röhre...

Bei der Gelegenheit:
*Schlagzeuger und Bassist gesucht für härteren Post-Rock!*
(nein, das hat nix mit der Post zu tun)


----------



## metalfreak (4. Februar 2011)

Hab auch noch nen Marshall AVT20, aber der geht mir aufn Sack. Daher der Peavey 6505. Immer noch einer der besten Metal-Amps!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2011)

Damit sollte mein Klamotten-Hunger für 2011 gestillt sein:





TLD GP Voltage Red (Augenkrebs-Edition ) / Platzangst Flash Proline


Und hier endlich die Zutaten für den finalen 180mm U-Turn Umbau meiner Lyrik:







 

 

 

 

 

 



Rock Shox Lyrik Coil DH mit tapered Schaft (2382g ) - die Tauchrohreinheit wird mit der meiner jetztigen Lyrik getauscht, diese hier mit einer U-Turn Feder + 20mm Hülse versehen und die alte mit dem neuen Casting kommt ins Nerve ES eines Kumpels.


----------



## metalfreak (4. Februar 2011)

TLD Jersey schön mit dem gewissen Touch an retro!


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2011)

Eher eine Hommage an RTL  Richtig retro wärs in *neon* oder *violett*/*schwarz*/*türiks*


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Eher eine Hommage an RTL  Richtig retro wärs in *neon* oder *violett*/*schwarz*/*türiks*



Is Augenkrebs wieder "in"?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Is Augenkrebs wieder "in"?


Ich kümmere mich nicht um "in", nur um "gefällt mir"


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

Dir is aber schon klar, dass ich Deine "Retro- Vision" und nicht das TLD zitiert hab?


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Reußenzehn - wie alt?



Boah, müsste ich mal nachsehen, habe ich vor vielen Jahren bei nem Preisausschreiben des Musikmagazins SOLO gewonnen ... Hm, 10? 15 Jahre? Weiss es nicht ...


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

Nie selbst gespielt?


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Nie selbst gespielt?



Als Schlagzeuger? Ich kann doch keine Noten lesen ... 
Ich hab an den Verstärkern immer rumgefrickelt, da den Gitarristen das (elektro-)technische Sachverständnis fehlte ( und heute sind se promoviert ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

Ich hab meinen Musikerwerdegang mit ohne Notenlesen können beenden können - trotzdem mutmaße ich, dass dieses Top mit meinem mm stingray mit 4x12 + 1x18 recht lecker klingen dürfte...

F - lieber biken als musiken?


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich hab meinen Musikerwerdegang mit ohne Notenlesen können beenden können - trotzdem mutmaße ich, dass dieses Top mit meinem mm stingray mit 4x12 + 1x18 recht lecker klingen dürfte...
> 
> F - lieber biken als musiken?



Mmmh, weiss halt net wieder F-Gang ist ... Stingray ist ja die Tieftönerabteilung


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Ah, schau an, der Adax spielt ja auch einen


----------



## unocz (4. Februar 2011)

so endlich fertig


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> so endlich fertig



Sind da Röhren drin?


----------



## Flugrost (4. Februar 2011)

In dem Sofa sicher net.

Lomo, mein Leben lang war ich Basser... Im Geiste werde ichs auch immer bleiben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

alt aber bezahlt


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> alt aber bezahlt



Küüüühl, die gab's doch mal in Pink mit grüner Kopfplatte, oder so.


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Küüüühl, die gab's doch mal in Pink mit grüner Kopfplatte, oder so.



ich hab heut noch Augenkrebs von dem Ding!


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Farbdiskussion?


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

Ja Farbdiskussion 

Die 7 Saiter war fürn Ärsch


----------



## Carnologe (4. Februar 2011)

Da zieh ich mit


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

Die hat ja nicht mal einen Jammerhaken


----------



## Carnologe (4. Februar 2011)

So 'n Spielkram brauch ich nicht


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

Ich auch nicht, nicht Meer 

Wir dürfen jetzt in HD am Ks buddeln


----------



## lomo (4. Februar 2011)

Mag's ja lieber so ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

.


----------



## Carnologe (4. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen jetzt in HD am Ks buddeln



Mit den Klampfen?


----------



## guru39 (4. Februar 2011)

wenn Du willst


----------



## metalfreak (5. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Da zieh ich mit



Ne Ltd?


----------



## Joshua60 (5. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Da zieh ich mit


da fehlen die Extralove Parts


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Dir is aber schon klar, dass ich Deine "Retro- Vision" und nicht das TLD zitiert hab?


Ajo!  Ich würde meinen schwarz-türkis-violett-grauen Nike Trilobal-Trainingsanzug mit übergroßem "Just do it"-Stick in XL (2 Nummern zu groß) auch heute noch anziehen - wenn ich ihn noch hätte 




guru39 schrieb:


> Wir dürfen jetzt in HD am Ks buddeln


Nice! 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Ne Ltd?


tld?


----------



## metalfreak (5. Februar 2011)

@smubob: nene gitarren von TLD gibt es (zum glück) noch nicht. LTD is die günstigere version einer ESP. ähnlich wie bei gibson - epiphone und fender - squier  *klugscheiß mode off*


----------



## Carnologe (5. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Ne Ltd?



Jupp


----------



## Carnologe (6. Februar 2011)

Heut war's geil! Haben unten an der Kalmit ein Trüppchen aus Karlsruhe getroffen und durften am shuttlen teilhaben 


*DANKE*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (7. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und hier endlich die Zutaten für den finalen 180mm U-Turn Umbau meiner Lyrik:



Mist, da fällt mir ein, dass ja hier noch ne 10mm Hülse von dir liegt. 

Irgendwie noch nicht zum Einbau gekommen, muss aber eh mal nen Ölwechsel machen, dann kommt das Hülschen auch gleich mit rein.


----------



## benn9411 (8. Februar 2011)

Ach, ihr wart das mit dem Shuttle, hab euch 2mal gesehen, war auf nem weisen pitch auf dem weg nach oben.


----------



## Carnologe (8. Februar 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> Ach, ihr wart das mit dem Shuttle, hab euch 2mal gesehen, war auf nem weisen pitch auf dem weg nach oben.





An dem Tag waren noch andere Leute dort die geshuttled haben, allerdings mit einem Anhänger


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2011)

Display 

öner:


----------



## Carnologe (8. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Display
> 
> öner:



?


----------



## guru39 (8. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> ?



Döner


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (8. Februar 2011)

Ich kann Dir absolut nicht folgen!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Februar 2011)

Aber ich. Lass mich erstmal was zusammenwachsen lassen...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Februar 2011)

???

...wo ist denn der Standard-Döner-Smiley geblieben?


----------



## benn9411 (10. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> An dem Tag waren noch andere Leute dort die geshuttled haben, allerdings mit einem Anhänger



alles mitbekommen, aber wer von euch ist mit dem 24" gefahren ? ist das nichtn bisschen wenig


----------



## metalfreak (11. Februar 2011)

Action für die Glotze.


----------



## Carnologe (11. Februar 2011)

benn9411 schrieb:


> alles mitbekommen, aber wer von euch ist mit dem 24" gefahren ? ist das nichtn bisschen wenig



Die hatten ein jüngeres Kerlchen dabei, ca. 10-11 Jahre alt. Das Bike sah lustig aus


----------



## Bumble (11. Februar 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Action für die Glotze.



Eins steht mal fest: Dein Musikgeschmack ist glücklicherweise etwas besser als dein Filmgeschmack.


----------



## Carnologe (11. Februar 2011)

Er ist noch jung und formbar


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Februar 2011)

seit Freitag nun auch in der Gravity-Fraktion


----------



## metalfreak (12. Februar 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Er ist noch jung und formbar



 bei der ein oder anderen dvd im angebot kann ich nicht nein sagen  wobei crank geil ist. den anderen kenn ich nich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> seit Freitag nun auch in der Gravity-Fraktion


Schick schick!  Wird dir massig Spaß machen der Hobel - aber NICHT mit DEN Pedalen...! 

Da ist Canyon-typisch aber noch die eine oder andere Korrektur nötig... z. B. ne vernünftige Kettenstrebenumwicklung inkl. ca. 1/2 der Druckstrebe und ich würde dir sehr empfehlen, den Zug des Schaltwerks auf der anderen Seite des Steuerrohrs vorbei zu legen! Du wirst dafür zwar vermutlich eine längere Zughülse brauchen, aber das ist es wert. Der Umwerfer-Zug liegt ja mittlerweile schon "richtig", der war bei mir auch noch auf der anderen Seite verlegt. Am Shifter für das Schaltwerk war bei mir (trotz breiterem Lenker als original) der Druck so groß, dass die Endkappe der Zughülse gebrochen ist...


----------



## defabjan (14. Februar 2011)

hallo hallo,
vorgestellt habe ich mich schon im "vorstell thread"^^

jetz zu meinem bike und mir:

Bike:Canyon torque trailflow 2010(chainguide selbst drangebastelt)
und kmc kette ersetzt durch:
Shimano Yumeya Kette 9-fach 116 Glieder Hollow-Pin silber/gold CN-YM81
ach ja hab mir noch flats von superstarcomponents drangebaut!

Ausrüstung:fullface tld d2 2009 u. normaler helm weiß...
Goggle ist von oakley die ich auch zum boarden nutze (mit wechselglas clear)
Triko ist von tld 2010 blau rot gelb u. moto short 2009/2010
knie und ellebogen von 661 evo
handschuhe auch von 661..
schuhe hab ich alte dc in weiß ;-) 

ich hab vor mir nochn evoc rücksack mit protektor zu kaufen eine suit fürn park...

so zu mir:
21 aus Limburgerhof, angestellt beim staat hobbys sind musik( bin dj, musikrichtung techno techhouse und wenig minimal)
dann pflege ich mein auto noch gerne  und im winter stelle ich mich gern auf snowboard...

wieso ich radl fahre: für meine fitness und weil ich als kleiner bub immer aufm rad sein wollte und das am besten mitten im wald bzw in der natur!

Dazu SUCHE ICH noch jmd der mir ne einführungsrunde in kalmit und weinbiet gibt, gerne auch haardt also BITTE BITTE BITTE melden!!!

fotos Folgen   VLG Fabian


----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2011)

Kalmit und Weinbiet sind überlaufen ...


----------



## defabjan (14. Februar 2011)

okay also haardt, hab gelsen freitag mittag könnte man noch ins weinbiet und die kalmit zudem fahre ich auch bei schelchtem wetter, oder meinst du das bezogen auf dort befindliche radfahrer?
danke


----------



## Eike. (14. Februar 2011)

Auf einen mehr oder weniger kommts da auch nicht mehr an.


----------



## defabjan (14. Februar 2011)

ja also wie gesagt ich wäre gewollt freitag mittags ab 13 uhr mal ne runde zu fahren... hat wer lust und zeit!?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2011)

Nur so als Tip: Dieser Thread hier ist als Touren-Kontaktbörse eher keine gute Wahl... gibt doch genug andere hier im Regionalforum.


----------



## defabjan (14. Februar 2011)

hast wohl recht sorry, dachte halt ich stell mich mal nett vor und finde hier direkt jmd der lust hat!

bis bald...


----------



## Scheissenduro (14. Februar 2011)

defabjan schrieb:


> okay also haardt, hab gelsen freitag mittag könnte man noch ins weinbiet und die kalmit zudem fahre ich auch bei schelchtem wetter, oder meinst du das bezogen auf dort befindliche radfahrer?
> danke


 
überlaufen nicht über_ge_laufen

*duck-und-weg*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Februar 2011)

Hier geht es doch dem Namen nach ums Essen und keine Sau kümmert sich drum! 

Bei der Gelegenheit: 

Weiß einer, ob´s hier in der Gegend irgendwo diese leckeren Clenbuterolsteaks gibt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Nicht funktionieren ist gut... der AchskÃ¶rper kann dir brechen, weil an einer Stelle, wo dort ein Lager sitzt, die Achse ausgespart ist und der dort wirkenden Kraft nichts entgegenbringt. Ich hab noch einen als Reserve zuhause, wenn du willst, kannst du dir das zusammen mit der Achse mal anschauen. Oder ich mache am WE ein Foto mit MetermaÃ.
> Die Ð-Achse hat durchgÃ¤ngig den gleichen Durchmesser, ja. Der Bruch bei mir hatte wohl andere GrÃ¼nde.



so, wenn jetzt der AchskÃ¶rper bricht, dann 




Maxle ohne Lite von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Wieso eigentlich wieder Mäxel? Du hattest doch auch die Nicolai Achse...?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso eigentlich wieder Mäxel? Du hattest doch auch die Nicolai Achse...?



mit dem Inbus bekomm ich die nicht richtig fest, bzw. wieder geöffnet, und nen Maulschlüssel will ich nicht immer mitschleppen ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Ja, das mit dem Inbus ist seeehr mäßig. Bin deshalb schonmal mit Platten im Wald gestanden und hab sie nicht aufgekriegt  Das mit dem Gabelschlüssel ist mir die Sache aber allemal wert (hab die Maxle ja wegen dem Hebel verbannt) und Werkzeug hab ich ja eh immer dabei, da kommts darauf nicht an. Werde mir wohl demnächst mal einen Ringschlüssel aus Carbon fräsen lassen


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich nehm dann auch einen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Ernsthaft...?


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Smu, Du hast die Maxle aus Gewichtsgründen des Hebels wegen verbannt, schleppst aber einen fünfmal schwereren Gabelschlüssel zum öffnen mit dir rum... ernsthaft?


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich denke er meint den "drehenden" Hebel.
Dieser bleibt einfach nicht an der geklemmten Position, und rotiert fleißig im Kreise


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Smu, Du hast die Maxle aus Gewichtsgründen des Hebels wegen verbannt, schleppst aber einen fünfmal schwereren Gabelschlüssel zum öffnen mit dir rum... ernsthaft?


Nein. Ich habe sie NUR des Hebels wegen verbannt, dass die Nicolai leichter ist, ist ledigleich ein kleiner positiver Nebeneffekt. Der Gabelschlüssel im Rucksack stört mich überhaupt nicht, der wird einfach nur mit der Achse zusammengebracht, wenn es nötig ist und hängt nicht dauerhaft dran rum und nervt alle paar Meter weil er ewig weit absteht. Wir hattens ja schonmal drüber... MICH hat er genervt.


@ Fibbs: Meine Ernsthaft-Frage war ernst gemeint  Ich werde mir beim Forums-Carbon-Guru (kuka.berlin) so ein Teil machen lassen. Er hat mir schon einen Entwurf gebastelt, der muss nochmal bisschen geändert werden, damit er mir gefällt. Wird dann aus 4,5mm dickem Carbon sein und ~20 kosten.


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Axo!


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Smu, Du hast die Maxle aus Gewichtsgründen des Hebels wegen verbannt, schleppst aber einen fünfmal schwereren Gabelschlüssel zum öffnen mit dir rum... ernsthaft?



Die kann man auch mit einem 6er Innensexkantschlüssel öffnen und schließen, dieser findet sich ja an jedem Multitool.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

@Guru: wenn aber fest dann fest! Passiert ja immer auf Tour und dann steht man da!
@smubob: ok, dann meine ich das auch mal Ernst


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die kann man auch mit einem 6er Innensexkantschlüssel öffnen und schließen, dieser findet sich ja an jedem Multitool.


Ajo, wisse mer doch. Hast du das schonmal probiert, die Achse mit einem MINI-Tool zu öffnen?  Ist ja nur Alu...! Zum Glück war ich an dem Tag nicht alleine unterwegs und konnte die Hälfte der Kalmit-Abfahrt bergab shuttlen 


@ Fibbs: ich poste mal ein Bild des finalen Entwurfs, bevors losgeht


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2011)

Okidoki


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Wg "zu fest": Fett vergessen und/oder Drehmoment zu hoch?

Edith: ihr lasst euch Ringschlüssel aus Carbon machen? Wenn die net genau passen, habt ihr Spass mit genau einer Schraubung. Das Material ist ImhO zu spröde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2011)

ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit das es zu fest war.


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

Ähem, wir sprechen hier net über Bondage oder andere "Festigkeiten"...


----------



## guru39 (16. Februar 2011)

Axo


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wg "zu fest": Fett vergessen und/oder Drehmoment zu hoch?


2 x nein. Mini-Tool, Alu-Innensechskant... keine schöne Kombi.




Flugrost schrieb:


> Edith: ihr lasst euch Ringschlüssel aus Carbon machen? Wenn die net genau passen, habt ihr Spass mit genau einer Schraubung. Das Material ist ImhO zu spröde.


Erstens wird der genau passend gefräst und zweitens müsste es zumindest von der reinen Physik her locker passen...


----------



## Flugrost (16. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Erstens wird der genau passend gefräst und zweitens müsste es zumindest von der reinen Physik her locker passen...



Ich denke auch, das ca 3NM drin sind... nix für ungut. Skepsis impliziert Interesse - ich bin gespannt und wünsche Erfolg!


----------



## OZM (17. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...müsste es zumindest von der reinen Physik her locker passen...



hmmm, okeeeeeey

hätte ich jetzt auch so meine Zweifel

dachte immer CFK ist nix für Druckbelastung

aber wenns funzt, ist das natürlich the_next_level_of_porn_Werkzeug

Edit meint jedoch, das das ja wahrscheinlich ein Ring- und kein Gabelschlüssel wird und von daher eh gut ausschaut


P.S. macht das Kuka Berlin?

ich bin da eher grob unterwegs

man beachte die wunderschön geschwungenen frei-Hand-Ausschleifungen


----------



## eL (17. Februar 2011)

ach herrlich diese feine facettierung der freiform austragung rechts und links der schlüsselweite.
wenn ich sowas seh bekomm isch immer feucht auggn.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2011)

kann ich mir das eingravieren lassen:  the_next_level_of_porn_Werkzeug

Einfach Klasse


----------



## Berghaemmerer (17. Februar 2011)

Hab mir endlich mal einen ordentlichen Ständer ans Bike geschraubt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Februar 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> aber wenns funzt, ist das natÃ¼rlich the_next_level_of_porn_Werkzeug
> 
> Edit meint jedoch, das das ja wahrscheinlich ein Ring- und kein GabelschlÃ¼ssel wird und von daher eh gut ausschaut
> 
> P.S. macht das Kuka Berlin?


Germany's next Carbon Pâ¬ni$ 

Und dann noch 2 mal: ja!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hab mir endlich mal einen ordentlichen Ständer ans Bike geschraubt




Sind die Räder so teuer, dass du dir keine Möbel leisten kannst????


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2011)

Für meinen Schatzzzzzz


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sind die Räder so teuer, dass du dir keine Möbel leisten kannst????


Das war mal ne vermietete Wohnung, jetzt stehen da aber nur noch Fahrräder drin rum, die übrigens im Vergleich zu den Mopeds sehr viel billiger sind


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Februar 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... die übrigens im Vergleich zu den Mopeds sehr viel billiger sind


 

Das glaub ich -  bist Du professioneller SuperMoto-Fahrer oder Hobbyfahrer (wobei das Husa-Moto sehr nach professinellem Hobby aussieht)


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2011)

Professionell nicht, aber hobbymäßig gepaart mit der Neigung zu pornösen Zweirädern triffts schon eher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Für meinen Schatzzzzzz



Hauptsache was zu schrauben, wenn du nicht zum fahren kommst...
Was macht die Erkältung? Bist du wieder fit?

@fibbs: Thanks for se money! Es Päggel mit deinem Vorbau ist vorhin gekommen... O-Ton Optiweib: "Was hasche donn do schunn widda beschdelld? Isch hab doch gesahd, es gebbd niggs mehr far's Fahrrad...."

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Eintrag ins Notizbuch: Für heute Abend schönen Platz unterm Tisch suchen.....


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hauptsache was zu schrauben, wenn du nicht zum fahren kommst...
> Was macht die Erkältung? Bist du wieder fit?



ja , und Einbauwerkzeug liegt auch bereit. 
Adilette und Hammer.
Der kommt ins M2





Es geht wieder. am di bin ich vor ort.


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hauptsache was zu schrauben, wenn du nicht zum fahren kommst...
> Was macht die Erkältung? Bist du wieder fit?
> 
> @fibbs: Thanks for se money! Es Päggel mit deinem Vorbau ist vorhin gekommen... O-Ton Optiweib: "Was hasche donn do schunn widda beschdelld? Isch hab doch gesahd, es gebbd niggs mehr far's Fahrrad...."
> ...



näxde Bestellung kommt dann zu mir, dann schimpft nur meine Angetraute


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hauptsache was zu schrauben, wenn du nicht zum fahren kommst...



Also wer Zeit zum Schrauben hat, der sollte lieber fahren gehen.
Schrauben tu ich immer nur, wenn was kaputt ist.
In seltenen Fällen auch mal, um was neues aus zu probieren...
Und sonst - raus in den Dreck mit dem Bike und blos nicht putzen!


----------



## hoschi23 (18. Februar 2011)

...jenau, putzen wird überbewertet


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also wer Zeit zum Schrauben hat, der sollte lieber fahren gehen.
> Und sonst - raus in den Dreck mit dem Bike und blos nicht putzen!



Ich würde liebend gerne in den Dreck fahren, nur eine leichte Lungenentzündung ist da etwas hinderlich.....

Ein King-Einbau lindert den Schmerz.


----------



## OZM (18. Februar 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Hab mir endlich mal einen ordentlichen Ständer ans Bike geschraubt





Optimizer schrieb:


> Sind die Räder so teuer, dass du dir keine Möbel leisten kannst????



Also für ein Bike-Zimmer find ich es exrtem geil.


by the way
hab ich irgendwas verpasst?

der eine läßt sich CFK Werkszeug fräsen

der andere hat ein Bike-Zimmer mit Teppichboden und Heizung



Ich steh grad in der Kälte rum und reanimiere eine 4 Jahre alte Kurbelgarnitur 




Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Einbauwerkzeug liegt auch bereit.
> Adilette und Hammer


Du haust nen King Steuersatz mit nem Hammer in den Rahmen?

das hat auch was

[entweder Dir ist der Steuersatz völlig egal oder Du kokettierst oder Du bist bei technischen Sachverhalten extrem ahnungslos]


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> Du haust nen King Steuersatz mit nem Hammer in den Rahmen?
> das hat auch was
> 
> [entweder Dir ist der Steuersatz völlig egal oder Du kokettierst oder Du bist bei technischen Sachverhalten extrem ahnungslos]





nein , der ss ist mir nicht egal,nein ich kokettiere mich nicht, nein technischer Verstand ist vorhanden, nur kein Einpresswerkzeug.
Habe meine kings immer so ein gebaut, auch den hier





Anleitung


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> Also für ein Bike-Zimmer find ich es exrtem geil.
> 
> 
> by the way
> ...


 Joa hätteste was gscheites gelernt... 
Ich muss leider ein Stück zurückrudern 
das Bikezimmer gehört eigentlich meiner Schwester, ich darf da nur rein wenn ich meine Radeln alle saupär geputzt hab und den Teppichboden nich versaue. Deren schwuchtelige Asphalt-Dackelschneider hab ich natürlich vorher entfernt.

Leider siehts in meinem Kühlschrank wg der nicht mehr zu bewältigenden Ratenzahlungen der Blinkblinkzweiräder ähnlich leer aus, ich wiege nur noch 96Kilo, bin also fast beinahe knapp vorm Hungertod und daher gezwungen mein geliebtes CC-Geraffel (siehe Sig) zu veräussern
soviel zu meiner finanziellen Situation 

Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung dass man sich ohne Probleme mit günstigen Baumarktutensilien (Gewindestange, U-Scheiben, Muttern) ein hämmerbefreites Steuerlager-Montagetool zusammenstellen kann


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2011)

Schachtelparade:




Einmal von vorne bitte:




Bitte einmal um 90% umdrehen:




Vorbauturm:





Gruß
Der Optimizer - der Millenium wird am Bagger recht fein aussehen, der Hope am Banshee aber auch, gelle Fibbs?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> ...
> Anleitung


----------



## Berghaemmerer (18. Februar 2011)

@ opti:
Die Ansicht von vorn schräg oben fehlt noch


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

ist da wieder so ein Hope Aufkleber dabei?? Glaub für ne Wand zu tapezieren reicht mein Bestand so langsam aus 

P.S. Hochkant fehlt auch noch 

@Thorsten_F:


----------



## OZM (18. Februar 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> nein , der ss ist mir nicht egal ...
> Habe meine kings immer so ein gebaut, auch den hier
> Anleitung



Das mag in grosser Not ein Versuch Wert sein, als geplante Aktion ist das indiskutabel!
Scheinbar hattest Du bisher Glück mit den Passungen
Ich hatte Kombinationen, da hätte sich die Adilette in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.


Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> ... Ansonsten bin ich der Meinung dass man sich ohne Probleme mit günstigen Baumarktutensilien (Gewindestange, U-Scheiben, Muttern) ein hämmerbefreites Steuerlager-Montagetool zusammenstellen kann


so siehts aus

@ Thorsten
falls Du am Sonntach zu den FR-HT Treff kommst, bring ich ein Einpresswerkzeug mit; 
kannst Du gerne ein Weile leihen.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist da wieder so ein Hope Aufkleber dabei?? Glaub für ne Wand zu tapezieren reicht mein Bestand so langsam aus
> 
> P.S. Hochkant fehlt auch noch


Nö, waren keine dabei. Aber ich hab noch welche in den Kartons der V2 rumliegen... Beim Sattelschnellspanner war glaubich auch noch einer dabei. Soll ich die dir mitbringen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2011)

Tapetenwechsel ist zur Zeit noch nicht notwendig


----------



## Thorsten_F (18. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


>


 ,der singlespeeder weiss bescheid.



Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Optimizer - der Millenium wird am Bagger recht fein aussehen,



Der Bagger kommt doch am Dienstag??!!



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Thorsten_F:






OZM schrieb:


> Das mag in grosser Not ein Versuch Wert sein, als geplante Aktion ist das indiskutabel!
> Scheinbar hattest Du bisher Glück mit den Passungen
> Ich hatte Kombinationen, da hätte sich die Adilette in Wohlgefallen aufgelöst.


Also ich habe meine ss immer so reingekriegt. Etwas 
Gefühl und etwas Schmiere..... Ich lade Dich aber gerne mal ein.
ideal ist ja nicht, hat aber was.


> @ Thorsten
> falls Du am Sonntach zu den FR-HT Treff kommst, bring ich ein Einpresswerkzeug mit;
> kannst Du gerne ein Weile leihen.



nein ,  bin krank, aber auf das Angebot komme ich gerne mal zurück.

Sind 80mm Freeridetauglich?


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Der Bagger kommt doch am Dienstag??!!



Ich meinte diesen Bagger hier (im Ernst!):








Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Sind 80mm Freeridetauglich?


Sind sie nicht, aber deine Sprachkultur gleicht die fehlenden 40mm aus!


----------



## Thorsten_F (19. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich meinte diesen Bagger hier (im Ernst!):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



kapiere ich gerade nicht. Liegt wohl an den Medikamenten....
Erklärs mir mal am Di......

DAS ist mal ein Bagger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (19. Februar 2011)

ouh ja


----------



## pfalz (19. Februar 2011)

postmann war da...


----------



## Optimizer (19. Februar 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> kapiere ich gerade nicht. Liegt wohl an den Medikamenten....


Das auf dem Bild da oben ist ein 1978er von Krupp gebauter "BAGGER 288". Und nun baut die kleine englische One-Man-Show Ragleybikes ebenfalls einen Bagger 288. Das soll in ca. 5 Wochen meiner werden und wird dann so ähnlich aussehen:


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Vorbauturm:


 

neue Spacer ???   FETT


----------



## Tobsn (20. Februar 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das auf dem Bild da oben ist ein 1978er von Krupp gebauter "BAGGER 288". Und nun baut die kleine englische One-Man-Show Ragleybikes ebenfalls einen Bagger 288. Das soll in ca. 5 Wochen meiner werden und wird dann so ähnlich aussehen:



Schick. 

Einer meiner Trainingspartner fährt ein BluePig, ist wirklich mehr als zufrieden mit dem Rahmen.


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2011)

Passed zum Schnee ist der Rest nu auch da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (21. Februar 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Passed zum Schnee ist der Rest nu auch da...



Hat das nen deftigen Rocker oder sieht das nur so aus?


----------



## pfalz (21. Februar 2011)

Sieht eigentlich nur so aus...Rocker nur in der Boardmitte, unter den Füssen Camber. Der Schatten täucht etwas.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Februar 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> by the way
> hab ich irgendwas verpasst?
> 
> der eine läßt sich CFK Werkszeug fräsen
> ...


Du hast den falschen Job 

btw: das Werkzeug wird etwa so aussehen:









Optimizer schrieb:


> der Millenium wird am Bagger recht fein aussehen


Schönes Ding! Mach bitte für mich technisch interessieten jungen Mann mal ein Foto vom Klemmmechanismus (also ins Loch nei ) Das wäre aktuell die Lenkerhalterung meiner Wahl, wenn irgendwo ein Neukauf anstünde. Wir haben ja oft einen recht ähnlichen Geschmack 




pfalz schrieb:


> postmann war da...


Glückwunsch zu den Schuhen!  Beim biken wie auch zum so rumlatschen extrem angenehm. Besonders wenn man mit einem angeschlagenen Knöchel gerade etwas Stabilisation vertragen kann.

A propos...

@ Zimbo: Hattest du nicht mal diese "Ankle-Biter" oder wie die heißen? Haben die ihren Zweck erfüllt?


----------



## lomo (21. Februar 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> btw: das Werkzeug wird etwa so aussehen:



Porno!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2011)

Die ersten Sachen für die Frühlingskur sind da:





Fehlt noch das große Blatt aus Frankreich. Die streiken bestimmt wieder.

Beiter Lenker ist breit:




Da fehlt noch ein hüpscher passender Vorbau mit ~60mm. Nicht zu klobig und nicht zu kantig. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Den zugehörigen Havoc von Easton? Syntace Superforce? Thomson Elite X4? Was anderes?


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ein hüpscher passender Vorbau mit ~60mm. Nicht zu klobig und nicht zu kantig. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Den zugehörigen Havoc von Easton? Syntace Superforce? Thomson Elite X4? Was anderes?


Den Havoc kennischnet. Superforce wäre was, Thomson ist in 50mm kantig und in der kürzesten nicht-kantigen Version 70mm lang. Die Truvativ Stylo sind schick, leicht und günstig.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da fehlt noch ein hüpscher passender Vorbau mit ~60mm. Nicht zu klobig und nicht zu kantig. Hat jemand Vorschläge? Den zugehörigen Havoc von Easton? Syntace Superforce? Thomson Elite X4? Was anderes?



Thomson irgendetwas mit 50mm kann ich dir günstig anbieten 




Felsenblick Erfweiler von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Thomson irgendetwas mit 50mm kann ich dir günstig anbieten



Hm.... ich wechsel ja von nem 690er Lenker mit 80mm Vorbau auf einen 750er Lenker mit kürzerem Vorbau. Da ich bisher nicht das Gefühl hatte, zu gestreckt zu sitzen, hab ich mir gedacht, 2cm kürzer reicht bestimmt. Ob der cm weniger zu 50mm nen großen Unterschied macht?

Weniger kantig solls werden, weil das Spicy vorne so aussieht:



Eher wenige Kanten.  Deswegen dachte ich auch an den Superforce. Aber man könnte den Thomson ja mal dran halten.

Der Havoc sieht übrigens so ähnlich aus (65mm-Version):





Bei den Truvativ Stylos gibts eine Variante mit 60mm, da stand was mit Einsatzgebiet CC dabei?


----------



## Levty (22. Februar 2011)

Hätte Interesse am Thomson Vorbau.
Gewicht?


----------



## lukabe (22. Februar 2011)

Statt dem Stylo vielleicht den AKA, der is ja für AM gedacht.
Mein Bruder fährt den (glaub in 60mm), der ist eigentlich ganz hübsch am Bike, sieht live besser aus als im Internet.
Edith: Sieht dann ungefähr so aus: http://www.cyclesymphony.com/product_reviews/truvativ_holzfeller_aka/truvativ_aka_2.jpg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse am Thomson Vorbau.
> Gewicht?



Werde ihn morgen mal demontieren, wiegen und anschließend zum Verkauf anbieten


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Werde ihn morgen mal demontieren, wiegen und anschließend zum Verkauf anbieten



Hand drauf!

Nee, quatsch, war nur Spaß, konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hand drauf!
> 
> Nee, quatsch, war nur Spaß, konnte ich mir gerade nicht verkneifen



ist dir die Worschd oder die (Knödel)?Suppe nicht gut bekommen ???


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist dir die Worschd oder die (Knödel)?Suppe nicht gut bekommen ???



Kraut wäre noch ne Option


----------



## Bogie (22. Februar 2011)

Der Lenker ist schon mal richtig geil! 
Der passende Vorbau von Easton wäre meiner Meinung nach auch der Haven. Den gibt es auch in 55mm.
Bild siehe hier: http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/04/sea-otter-eastons-new-wheels-bars-stems/

Entweder magnesium mit schwarzer Kopfplatte oder anders rum.

Gruß Bogie


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Der Havoc sieht übrigens so ähnlich aus
> [...]
> Bei den Truvativ Stylos gibts eine Variante mit 60mm, da stand was mit Einsatzgebiet CC dabei?


Na der Havoc ist ja auch nicht gerade un-kantig...! 
Den Stylo hat mein Mädel am Alles-HT - bisher völlig unauffällig. Kaufargumente waren Preis uns Gewicht. Aber das AKA ist ja auch nicht teuer.




Levty schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse am Thomson Vorbau.
> Gewicht?


meiner hat 177g mit den originalen Stahl-Schrauben.


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2011)

Mal ne blöde Frage. Ich habe ja schon ein bisschen hier im Forum rumgesucht, aber da ist wieder so viel Input das man die eigentlichen Antworten kaum noch rauslesen kann.
Bei den neuen 10-fach Shimanogedöns sind die Kurbeln ja in 24-32-42 und die Kasetten standardmäßig in 11-36 abgestuft. Wenn man nun 2-fach fahren will braucht man am 24er Kettenblatt ja nichts ändern. Kann man aber nach wie vor das mittlere Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt aus der "alten" 9-fach Serie tauschen, oder hakt das irgendwo?
Die Schaltwerke sind ja nicht mehr kompatibel so dass man da auf jeden Fall auch nen neues 10-fach Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig braucht?
Gruß!

nico


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Februar 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist schon mal richtig geil!
> Der passende Vorbau von Easton wäre meiner Meinung nach auch der Haven. Den gibt es auch in 55mm.
> Bild siehe hier: http://www.singletrackworld.com/2010/04/sea-otter-eastons-new-wheels-bars-stems/
> 
> ...


Ja, den hab ich mir auch schon ein paar Mal angeschaut, und sieht mit 55mm auch nicht so starrhalsig aus. 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na der Havoc ist ja auch nicht gerade un-kantig...!
> Den Stylo hat mein Mädel am Alles-HT - bisher völlig unauffällig. Kaufargumente waren Preis uns Gewicht. Aber das AKA ist ja auch nicht teuer.


Der Havoc gefällt mir auch nicht wirklich. Ist halt aus derselben Serie wie der Lenker, und deshalb nicht gänzlich unpassend.


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2011)

ist die 10fach kette schmaler als die 9fach? dann würd ich kein kettenblatt aus der 9fach serie nehmen.

war bei der 8 auf 9fach umstellung genau so ein problem

wer braucht 10fach?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2011)

Die Kette iss schmaler und laufrichtungsgebunden!


----------



## mtb_nico (22. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die Kette iss schmaler...


Absolut sicher? Ich habe auch schon gelesen, dass nur die Laschen schmaler sind, aber nicht die Zähne. D.h. ein normales 9-fach Kettenblatt würde dann nach wie vor funktionieren. Ich weiß nur nicht ob sich durch die gebundene Laufrichtung auch was gravierend an den Steighilfen der Kettenblätter geändert hat.
Sobald ich das Rad hier stehen habe werde ich mal die original 10-fach Kettenblätter mit der Mikrometerschraube nachmessen und dann auf jeden Fall auch berichten.

_Nachtrag:_ Ich spreche natürlich von der neuen 10-fach MTB Kette und nicht der schon etwas älteren 10-fach RR Kette. Die ist nämlich tatsächlich auch mit schmäleren Rollen versehen.


----------



## Houschter (22. Februar 2011)

Hab gerade mal bei Paul Lange nachgesehen. Offenbar ist die Kette nicht schmaler, beide tragen den Beinamen "Superschmal". Demnach nicht absolut sicher.


----------



## Eike. (22. Februar 2011)

Es gilt ja auch als Leichtbautipp 10-fach Ketten auf 9-fach Schaltungen zu fahren, das geht also.


----------



## lomo (22. Februar 2011)

Ich krieg grad Hunger!




mit Kraut von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Februar 2011)

Gibt es im Dahner SBK -> Sammelbestellung ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (23. Februar 2011)

In SBKs hab ich Hausverbot seit 28 Jahren. 
Gibts die auch woanders? Weiter östlich?


----------



## metalfreak (23. Februar 2011)

was zum anziehen


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibt es im Dahner SBK -> Sammelbestellung ??



Gut zu wissen. Danke


----------



## OZM (23. Februar 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die Kette iss schmaler und laufrichtungsgebunden!



sind sie nicht schon immer laufrichtungsgebunden (zumindest aus Sicht der Vernietung)?





Seit ich das berücksichtige, habe ich keine Probs mehr mit Ketten.
Oder gibt es jetzt auch noch "innen" vs. "außen"?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Februar 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> Oder gibt es jetzt auch noch "innen" vs. "außen"?


Kurz gefasst: Ja, gibt es. Zu sehen hier in der rechten Spalte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Februar 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Hätte Interesse am Thomson Vorbau.
> Gewicht?



Echte 178g
Ist der Thomson Elite X4 Vorbau.
Hat geringfügige Kratzer.




Thomson Elite X4 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

mehr Bilder: Flickr

Die hellen "Flecken" sind natürlich von meiner blöden Handycam


----------



## Tobsn (23. Februar 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... Kann man aber nach wie vor das mittlere Kettenblatt gegen ein 36er Kettenblatt aus der "alten" 9-fach Serie tauschen, oder hakt das irgendwo?...


Funktioniert.
Kollege fährt ne SLX Kurbel mit 10-fach XT schon seit ein paar Monaten, kein Problem.



mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...Die Schaltwerke sind ja nicht mehr kompatibel so dass man da auf jeden Fall auch nen neues 10-fach Schaltwerk mit kurzem Käfig braucht?...


Ja, altes Schaltwerk funktioniert mit den neuen Shiftern nicht mehr, da sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis geändert hat.
Dieser Punkt finde ich persönlich den größten Nachteil der neuen 10-fach Shimano gegenüber 9-fach. 
Bin mal gespannt wie das mit den heutzutage üblichen durchgehend verlegten Hüllen funktioniert.
Ob langes oder kurzes Käfig hängt letztlich davon ab was für ne Übersetzungsbandbreite du montierst und damit welche Kapazität es verkraften muss.


----------



## Tobsn (23. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> ....
> Weniger kantig solls werden, weil das Spicy vorne so aussieht:...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Februar 2011)

Ah, Danke, auf den war ich noch nicht gekommen.


----------



## Tobsn (24. Februar 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ah, Danke, auf den war ich noch nicht gekommen.



Ist jetzt nicht einer der bling bling Vorbauten, aber verrichtet seinen Dienst.
Hab den als 75mm am Hardtail und bin zufrieden.
Der Thomson am Fully sieht schon schicker aus, kann aber auch nicht mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eike. (24. Februar 2011)

Oder den Pro FRS, leicht (130g), günstig und meiner Meinung nach recht schick.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Februar 2011)

Der Pro FRS könnte auch gut passen. Vielleicht sogar in weiß, wenn er sich etwas dicker macht als der jetzige Bontrager. Das Silber passt zu den Bremsen. Den werd ich mir mal zusätzlich zum Superforce zuschicken lassen.


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Februar 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ist dir die Worschd oder die (Knödel)?Suppe nicht gut bekommen ???



Das war doch eine Brezelsuppe


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Das war doch eine Brezelsuppe



Brezelknödelsuppe, bitte.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Brezelknödelsuppe, bitte.



ohne Kraut


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2011)

1 x Kraut am Tag reicht zur genüge


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> 1 x Kraut am Tag reicht zur genüge



morgens oder abends ??


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Brezelknödelsuppe, bitte.



Aha, wusste ich doch, dass mir doch ein Wort entgangen ist. 


Brezelknödelsuppe


----------



## Tobsn (25. Februar 2011)

Dass bei Klinkenfreiläufen häufiger die Klinken brechen, hab ich schon öfters erfahren.
Jetzt musste die erste  Zahnscheibe dran glauben.








 
Jeweils 3 Zähne pro Scheibe sind gebrochen.


Die Zahnscheiben sind schon bestellt, diesmal aber mit 36 Zähnen. 
So wir die Nabe gleich noch ordentlich upgegradet.
Das schöne bei DTSwiss ist ja, dass das in 5 Minuten ohne Werkzeug erledigt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (25. Februar 2011)

T-Shirts und das neue Album von Emmure


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Februar 2011)

...und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.

Neue Biketeile?


----------



## mtb_nico (25. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...und in China ist ein Sack Reis umgefallen.
> 
> Neue Biketeile?


Ach Zimbo, sei doch nicht so... metalfreak postet hier doch mit Abstand die meisten Biketeile... Da kann er ruhig auch den Kasten Milch aus dem Aldi noch posten...  *duck_und_weg*


----------



## metalfreak (25. Februar 2011)

bikeparts folgen in kürze...


----------



## lukabe (25. Februar 2011)

@Tobsn: berichte dann mal bitte inwiefern sich der Sound der Nabe(was is das eigentlich für eine? 240s?) ändert, würd mich sehr interessieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Neue Biketeile?


Biketeile? Willst du, kriegst du! 






Teil 2 des Projektes "Fahrwerk 2011" für's Torque 

...ich bin dann mal kurz nebenan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (25. Februar 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> @Tobsn: berichte dann mal bitte inwiefern sich der Sound der Nabe(was is das eigentlich für eine? 240s?) ändert, würd mich sehr interessieren.



Da bin ich selber gespannt wie Flitzebogen.
Der bisherig sonore Sound hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen.
Hoffentlich geht es nicht Richtung weinerliches Surren wie bei ner CK, das kann ich gar nicht ab.
Wenn doch, dann hilft nur ne fette Packung Fett als Schalldämpfer.

Achja, ist ne 340er, aber die Zahnscheiben sind die gleichen.


----------



## Frank_Philip (25. Februar 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Brezelknödelsuppe, bitte.



Saupreus..... Des houast Breznkneadelsuppn


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Saupreus..... Des houast Breznkneadelsuppn


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2011)

Frank_Philip schrieb:


> Saupreus..... Des houast Breznkneadelsuppn





sauguad


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2011)

Die Porno-Schlüssel sind da! 






Passt übrigens sowas von perfekt auf die Achse, dass es schon fast lächerlich ist. Man muss ihn mit ein klein wenig Druck drauf schieben und er hat nicht mal ansatzweise spürbares Spiel  Und er ist beim ersten Funktionstest auch nicht zerbröselt 





Grazie mille @ kuka.berlin

PS: er wiegt 24g


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2011)

Ah, sehr schön ... in den Ecken ausgeklinkt


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Februar 2011)

ist bei dem Material auch relativ sinnvoll, Entlastungsbohrungen in den Ecken zu bohren.
Positiver Nebeneffekt ist dann vielleicht sogar noch,dass er leichter auf die Mutter zu schieben ist, da er nicht so schnell verkanten kann.

An den Meister 
echt shcick das Teil


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Februar 2011)

Früher waren Werkzeuge aus Plastik nur für Kinder - heute gibt Papa eine Tankfüllung in Euros dafür aus... 
Aber echt schick das Teil, auch wenn ich für sowas niemals (mehr) Geld ausgeben würde. 

@FrankPhilipp:
Dein Bayrisch lässt ein wenig zu wünschen übrig! 
(und das ist auch gut so)


----------



## Levty (27. Februar 2011)

872g für ein Federbein. Ohne Buchsen. Ich glaub, ich spinn'.


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Früher waren Werkzeuge aus Plastik nur für Kinder - heute gibt Papa eine Tankfüllung in Euros dafür aus...
> Aber echt schick das Teil, auch wenn ich für sowas niemals (mehr) Geld ausgeben würde.
> 
> (und das ist auch gut so)



Bei den Benzinpreisen, könnte ich mir nen ganzen Schlüsselsatz aus Carbon kaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berghaemmerer (1. März 2011)

Eigentlich (noch) zu schön um dauernd getreten zu werden


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Früher waren Werkzeuge aus Plastik nur für Kinder - heute gibt Papa eine Tankfüllung in Euros dafür aus...


Für n Roller vielleicht 




Levty schrieb:


> 872g für ein Federbein. Ohne Buchsen. Ich glaub, ich spinn'.


Wenn er die Sachen, wo die Luftpumpe leichte Schwächen hat, besser kann, schleppe ich die gut 350g Mehrgewicht gerne mit mir rum.


----------



## Romarius (2. März 2011)

Hinterrad, Nabe, Kassette, Kette, Bremsbeläge....meine obligatorische Frühjahrsbestellung.

Fehlt noch ein Lenker. und eine neue Gabel. die muss leider noch 1-2 wochen warten.
OZM: ich nehme an, du hast deine lenker nicht mehr und/oder willst sie nicht verschicken?


----------



## Bumble (2. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Da bin ich selber gespannt wie Flitzebogen.
> Der bisherig sonore Sound hat mir eigentlich ganz gut gefallen.
> Hoffentlich geht es nicht Richtung weinerliches Surren wie bei ner CK, das kann ich gar nicht ab.
> Wenn doch, dann hilft nur ne fette Packung Fett als Schalldämpfer.
> ...



In meine 440èr kommen jetzt auch die 36èr Zahnscheiben, berichte mal wie der Einbau bei dir geklappt hat und auf was man achten sollte.


----------



## Tobsn (2. März 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> In meine 440Ã¨r kommen jetzt auch die 36Ã¨r Zahnscheiben, berichte mal wie der Einbau bei dir geklappt hat und auf was man achten sollte.



Die Zahnscheiben sind laut DHL Tracking heute bei mir angekommen.
Leider sind die Federn erst fÃ¼r den 04.03 terminiert, sprich erst nÃ¤chste Woche bei mir.
WÃ¼rde dir empfehlen unbedingt auch die Federn zu tauschen.

Aus-/Umbau ist wirklich ne Sache von 5 Minuten (je nach Putzen natÃ¼rlich lÃ¤nger).

Ich leg die Felge mit Mantel auf eine Stufe und fixiere sie mit den FÃ¼Ãen oder lass sie von einem Zweiten fixieren
Dann zieht man ruckartig und krÃ¤ftig an der Kassette. Am besten mit Handschuhen, Verletzungsgefahr.
Und schon hat man den Freilauf vom NabenkÃ¶rper getrennt.
Die Zahnscheiben inkl. Federn fallen dann von allein raus.
Die Neuen Scheiben und Federn einfach einbauen und zusammenstecken.
Fertig.

Unbedingt schauen, dass kein Wasser reinkommt, sonst kann dir der Freilauf im Winter einfrieren.
Die Verzahnung zwischen Zahnscheiben und Freilauf-/NabenkÃ¶rper gut fetten, das muss laufen, damit die Federn nicht Ã¼berlastet werden.
Auf die ZÃ¤hne, sprich zwischen die zwei Zahnscheiben kannst Du je nach gewÃ¼nschter LautstÃ¤rke leichtes Ãl (laut) oder Fett (leise) geben. 
Ich benutze das original DT Fett, geht aber jedes andere Fett/Ãl, das nicht die Dichtungen angreift.
Auch die Dichtung zwischen Freilauf- und NabenkÃ¶rper vor dem Zusammenbau sÃ¤ubern und fetten.

Das warâs fÃ¼r die 240 und 340, die 440 sollte aber auch so gehn.


----------



## scylla (2. März 2011)

Warum unbedingt die Federn tauschen?
Leiern die irgendwann aus? und woran merkt man, dass die fällig sind?


----------



## Tobsn (2. März 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> Warum unbedingt die Federn tauschen?
> Leiern die irgendwann aus? und woran merkt man, dass die fällig sind?


Weil die Federn dafür sorgen, dass die Zahnscheiben schnell und sauber ineinander greifen.
Dazu eben auch zwischen Zahnscheibe und Naben-/Freilaufkörper fetten, da diese Bewegung durch die Feder geleistet werden muss.
Und ja die Federn verlieren halt auch Spannung, sind ja ständig unter Druck auch im Keller.
Kosten ja auch nur 2.95 (find ich von DTSwiss echt einen fairen Preis).

So, bin Biken.


----------



## scylla (2. März 2011)

Hast ja Recht... dann werd' ich mir die mal hinlegen wenn ich den Freilauf eh aufmache (ist schon verdächtig laut, der will wohl gerne mal mit Fett bepinselt werden )

... ich jetzt auch


----------



## eL (2. März 2011)

uffbasse und nicht die federn mit fett zukleistern sonst federn die federn nicht mehr.

dann läuft der freilauf frei und zwar in beide richtungen ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (4. März 2011)

Abziehen hat super geklappt, hab das Laufrad mit der Nabe auf ein Stück Styrodur gelegt, die Felge mit den Knien gestützt und mit Handschuhen an der Kassette gezogen.

Ging recht gut runter. 

Federn nehm ich nochmal die alten, wenns nicht geht sind die hinterher ja schnell noch ausgetauscht.

Sind das eigentlich bei 240,340 und 440 die gleichen Federn ? Hab dazu keine Infos finden können.


----------



## Tobsn (7. März 2011)

Bumble schrieb:


> ...Sind das eigentlich bei 240,340 und 440 die gleichen Federn ? Hab dazu keine Infos finden können.



Die 240 und 440 nutzen so viel ich gesehen hab die gleichen Zahnscheiben und Federn.
Federn: HXDXXX00N1087S
Gibt es auf der DT-Swiss Seite gute Manuals mit Sprengbildern.

Auch für die 340 verwende ich die Zahnscheiben und Federn der 240, da für die 340 keine Zahnscheiben und Federn mehr gebaut werden.
Hab per Mail bei Dt-Swiss nachgefragt, die antworten sehr schnell und kompetent.
Passen auf jeden Fall und sind wesentlich leichter. 33g zu 15g.
Kann zum Ausgleich 18g Fett reinschmieren.


----------



## lukabe (8. März 2011)

Hab auch mal wieder ne neue technische Spielerei gebraucht:
Endgeiles Teil muss ich sagen...





HTC HD2 mit 16GB microSD


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

HTC ---> find ich auch geil
Symbol links oben ---> find ich nich geil...

Außerdem hast du da schon ein paar Kratzer im Display... man kann die Termine nicht lesen....


----------



## lukabe (8. März 2011)

Das Symbol links oben läuft erstaunlich stabil und lässt sich ja dank ewig vieler mods ganz nett einrichten...
Aber bald kommt eh sowas mit dem kleinen grünen Männchen als Zweit-OS auf die Speicherkarte  Mal schaun wie das dann so läuft.


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2011)

Für Anroid gibt es jetzt ein richtig cooles App.
http://tinkerpete.wordpress.com/2010/01/27/das-neue-gpssend/
http://tinkerpete.wordpress.com/2011/03/07/gpssend-motorola-defy-bikertech-halterung/

Schickt automatisch Hilfe Mails/SMS, wenn man sich eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr bewegt.
Für alle die auch mal allein unterwegs sind wirklich top. 
Und für alle die unter erhöhter Erdanziehung leiden ein muss. 
Auch wenn man es verliert, findet man es wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

Das App hört sich interessant an. Werde es direkt heut abend mal ausprobieren. Was mir daran nicht gefällt, aber da kann das App nix für, ist dann der hohe Akkuverbrauch, da das GPS am HTC frisst und frisst und frisst. Wäre dann doof, wenn vor dem Unfall der Akku leer ist...


----------



## Tobsn (8. März 2011)

Dann halt einen Zusatzakku der an den Mini-USB angeschlossen wird und schon hält es mehrere Tage.
Aber ja die Laufzeiten sind ein Witz.

Problem bei dir ist eher, dass die Frau sieht, wenn Du bei ner Schorle sitzt.
Da kommst lang nicht mehr unterm Tisch vor.


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Problem bei dir ist eher, dass die Frau sieht, wenn Du bei ner Schorle sitzt.
> Da kommst lang nicht mehr unterm Tisch vor.



Hat sich das schon rumgesprochen...


----------



## Don Stefano (9. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Schickt automatisch Hilfe Mails/SMS, wenn man sich eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr bewegt.


Aber nur, wenn du auch Netz hast.


----------



## Tobsn (9. März 2011)

Schon.
Aber ne SMS geht meist schon raus, auch wenn die Verbindung telefonieren unmöglich macht.
Selbst in den Pyrenäen konnte man per SMS kommunizieren, obwohl das Handy keinen Empfang hatte. Dauerte halt mal 30 sec bis die raus ging.


----------



## OZM (9. März 2011)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Aber nur, wenn du auch Netz hast.



na und?
Dann eben in netzfreier Umgebung über den Mini-USB per moderner Brieftaube 

Und sagt nicht, das geht nicht!
1. kann man die aktuellen microkopter auf ein Ziel programmieren, das sie selbstständig anfliegen
2. sind die kleinsten ihrer Art oder hier schon recht handlich zu nennen

ok, an der Teamkleidung muß noch gearbeitet werden


----------



## eL (9. März 2011)

ich glaub da will sich deine moderne brieftaube nicht verlinken lassen

kannst da nochma beigehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. März 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Für Anroid gibt es jetzt ein richtig cooles App.
> [...]
> Schickt automatisch Hilfe Mails/SMS, wenn man sich eine gewisse Zeit nicht mehr bewegt.
> Für alle die auch mal allein unterwegs sind wirklich top.


Ach was, die Gefahr beim alleine Fahren wird überschätzt. Irgend einen Freak trifft man doch immer unterwegs  Und der hat dann vielleicht sogar ein HTC zum Hilfe holen dabei. 

Im Ernst: interessante Idee. Bei uns im Wald dürfte das vom Netz her funktionieren, irgendwo im richtigen Gebirge könnt's eng werden...


----------



## lukabe (9. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ach was, die Gefahr beim alleine Fahren wird überschätzt. Irgend einen Freak trifft man doch immer unterwegs  Und der hat dann vielleicht sogar ein HTC zum Hilfe holen dabei.



Als ob du Hilfe gebraucht hättest, du bist fitter als ich im Moment


----------



## Flugrost (9. März 2011)

Ach, es ist schon recht hilfreich `ne Gruppe dabei zu haben, wenn man sich mal rasch zB. das Schlüsselbeinchen gebrochen hat, gell Smu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (10. März 2011)

Ich beharre immer noch darauf, dass ich das nächste Mal dich mit deinem Golf heimfahren darf.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Als ob du Hilfe gebraucht hättest, du bist fitter als ich im Moment


Gut möglich.  Ich rätsle auch immer noch, ob es an ungeahnten Fitness-Resourcen oder dem neuen Dämpfer lag, dass die Abfahrt aufm grünen Punkt einfach nur BÄÄÄMM war  




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ach, es ist schon recht hilfreich `ne Gruppe dabei zu haben, wenn man sich mal rasch zB. das Schlüsselbeinchen gebrochen hat, gell Smu?


In der Tat. Dafür werde ich auch ewig dankbar sein.  Zumal ich der ganzen Truppe direkt zu Anfang "de Krumbl nei gemacht" hab 

Aber das gestern war ja auch nur ne blöde Anspielung auf das zufällige Treffen im Wald mit dem HTC Besitzer 




Levty schrieb:


> Ich beharre immer noch darauf, dass ich das nächste Mal dich mit deinem Golf heimfahren darf.


Dem würde ich sogar zustimmen, wenn du den kompletten Aufwand (Arbeit + Kosten) für die Wiederinbetriebnahme inkl. Anmeldung übernimmst


----------



## OZM (10. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> ich glaub da will sich deine moderne brieftaube nicht verlinken lassen
> 
> kannst da nochma beigehen



oops 
war einfach ein Bild von diesen USB rocked-launchern

z.B. 
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Fremdhersteller-USB-Raketenwerfer-Rocket-Launcher/dp/B000NOUCF6"]USB Raketenwerfer Rocket Launcher: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör[/ame]


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. März 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ach, es ist schon recht hilfreich `ne Gruppe dabei zu haben, wenn man sich mal rasch zB. das Schlüsselbeinchen gebrochen hat, gell Smu?




Ich bin mit kaputter Schulter ma die Kalmitstraße runtergeradelt,da allein...
-.-
man lernt daraus 

unten am Parkplatz wartete dann Taxi-Schwester und chauffierte mich ins KH


----------



## Tobsn (10. März 2011)

Kollege hat sich mal mit Oberschenkelhalsbruch vom Weißen Stein bis Schriesheim geschleppt.
Der geht nicht mehr ohne Handy in den Wald.

Am eindrücklichsten find ich immer noch die Geschichte aus dem letzten Jahr.
http://www.hna.de/nachrichten/landk...sster-mountainbiker-gefunden-lebt-819226.html


----------



## Tobsn (10. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> @Tobsn: berichte dann mal bitte inwiefern sich der Sound der Nabe(was is das eigentlich für eine? 240s?) ändert, würd mich sehr interessieren.



Im Keller hört en sich die 36T schon mal gut an. 
Klangtest im Einsatz folgt.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2011)

@Smu:
Vielleicht lag's auch an der Abfahrt an sich? Die iss doch immer BÄÄÄMM, oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vielleicht lag's auch an der Abfahrt an sich? Die iss doch immer BÄÄÄMM, oder?


Schon, aber irgendwie hat sie dieses Mal noch mehr gebääämmt  Der Vivid macht seinem Namen alle Ehre...


----------



## lukabe (10. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gut möglich.  Ich rätsle auch immer noch, ob es an ungeahnten Fitness-Resourcen oder dem neuen Dämpfer lag, dass die Abfahrt aufm grünen Punkt einfach nur BÄÄÄMM war



Meine Abfahrt war aber auch echt genial. Muss am langen Entzug und dem guten Wetter gelegen haben dass es so lief 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dem würde ich sogar zustimmen, wenn du den kompletten Aufwand (Arbeit + Kosten) für die Wiederinbetriebnahme inkl. Anmeldung übernimmst



Was macht diesen Golf denn so besonders?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (10. März 2011)

Der Krankentransport des Fahrzeughalters durchgeführt von Lev.
Das Timing mit den Schlüsselbeinen damals war aber echt genial, Smu!


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Meine Abfahrt war aber auch echt genial. Muss am langen Entzug und dem guten Wetter gelegen haben dass es so lief


Langer Entzug sagt er!  Bring deine Kursarbeiten gut hinter dich, dann arbeiten wir mal wieder gemeinsam an der Suchtbewältigung 



freak511 schrieb:


> Was macht diesen Golf denn so besonders?


180 Pferdchen bei <1t, Fahrwerk etc. alles auf sportliches Fahren ausgelegt, kein ABS/ASR/ESP/LMAA  Alles, was nicht gerade 250PS oder mehr hat, kann man damit schön ärgern 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Der Krankentransport des Fahrzeughalters durchgeführt von Lev.
> Das Timing mit den Schlüsselbeinen damals war aber echt genial, Smu!


Also im Peugeot ist er sehr brav gefahren 
Ja, war echt dämlich. Vor allem den einen Stein mit der Schulter zu treffen, wo doch so viel Platz für weichere Landungen war.  Aber ich hab draus gelernt - nie wieder Klickies auf einem MTB!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Ach, das war ein Pöhschoh...

Dann gratuliere ich zu 180 PS und Sportfahrwerk!!! 
(Sollen wir mal die Kurventaugklichkeit testen?)


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> (Sollen wir mal die Kurventaugklichkeit testen?)


Ist vorhanden  Allerdings ist der Vergleich zum Serienfahrwerk eines 4 Generationen neueren Golfs ernüchternd...!


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Mist! Ich dachte schon... 
Aber meine 75 PS reichen auch, um in Kurven hinter BMW's und Co. zu kleben, oder sie dort abzuhängen.
Allerdings versuche ich mir das gerade ab zu gewöhnen... 

So, jetzt packt mal den Duden aus, und sagt mir, wo ich richtig und wo ich falsch getrennt hab.


----------



## lukabe (11. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Langer Entzug sagt er!  Bring deine Kursarbeiten gut hinter dich, dann arbeiten wir mal wieder gemeinsam an der Suchtbewältigung



Du hast nicht zufällig morgen schon Zeit?  
Hab zwar noch Muskelkater von Dienstag, aber morgen sind 17° und Sonne gemeldet...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> 180 Pferdchen bei <1t



Das klingt gut 
Ich hab nur 89PS bei... tja... 1,6t oder sowas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (11. März 2011)

So viel Text und noch kein Bild auf der Seite...





Vorbau ist übrigens der Crank Brothers Iodine 2 mit 65mm geworden. Bildchen gibt's, wenn die Bremsleitung zum Hinterrad gekürzt ist.


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> So viel Text und noch kein Bild auf der Seite...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hm, ACROS, sehr fein! Hab ich im SSP und im Schalter auch drin.
Ist das Bild auf der Terrasse entstanden?


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. März 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aber meine 75 PS reichen auch, um in Kurven hinter BMW's und Co. zu kleben, oder sie dort abzuhängen.


Klar, ich Kurven zählt Leistung recht wenig. Ich meinte auch eher fluchtartiges Beschleunigen um "die Großen" zu ärgern und Spaß zu haben 




freak511 schrieb:


> Du hast nicht zufällig morgen schon Zeit?
> Hab zwar noch Muskelkater von Dienstag, aber morgen sind 17° und Sonne gemeldet...


Leider nein, ich war die letzten Tage etwas zu faul  muss mal was für meine Hausarbeiten machen, die Deadlines rücken näher...




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> So viel Text und noch kein Bild auf der Seite...


Stimmt, das geht natürlich nicht!





Ich habe nach einer Alternative zu einem belegten Brot oder den üblichen Verdächtigen in Sachen Müsli- oder sonstigen Riegeln als Unterwegs-Verpflegung beim Biken gesucht. Sind nicht zu trocken und echt lecker!


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, ich Kurven zählt Leistung recht wenig. Ich meinte auch eher fluchtartiges Beschleunigen um "die Großen" zu ärgern und Spaß zu haben



Naja, mit enstprechender Leistung hat man aber eine bessere Kontrolle in der Kurve mittels der Fahrpedalstellung  ...


----------



## el Zimbo (11. März 2011)

Bist du das etwa?


----------



## lomo (11. März 2011)

Nö ... würde mich aber reizen!
Langt schon, wenn ich hauptberuflich solche Eskapaden ab und zu mache ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hm, ACROS, sehr fein! Hab ich im SSP und im Schalter auch drin.
> Ist das Bild auf der Terrasse entstanden?


Ja, und dann auch noch 30 günstiger. Der wollte nicht mehr aus dem Warenkorb raus, egal wie oft ich geschaut hab.
Das Bild ist ungefähr einen Meter neben und über der Terrasse entstanden.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Naja, mit enstprechender Leistung hat man aber eine bessere Kontrolle in der Kurve mittels der Fahrpedalstellung


Naja, bei einem leergerÃ¤umten C-Kadett braucht man nicht sehr viel Leistung um den Bobbes quer zu stellen.  Und mein Golf ist ja ein Fronttriebler, da funktioniert das prinzipbedingt nicht...! Der UNTERsteuert in den Kurven eher (dezentes Schieben Ã¼ber die VorderrÃ¤der).


Und damit wir wieder ein Bisschen bei den Bildern bleiben, meine gerade erworbene lange Unterbuxe aus feinster Merinowolle (beschde Funktionsfaser wo gibt!). Ist aber eher zum Boarden als zum Biken gedacht. War Dank Ausverkauf im Northern Lights in LD mit ~41â¬ ein echter Schnapper 





Biketeile gibts wieder, wenn die richtigen Griffe da sind (wurden falsch geliefert - braun statt schwarz)


----------



## mtb_nico (12. März 2011)

Da ist das Ding...


----------



## biker-didi (12. März 2011)

scharfes Teil, sehr geil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2011)

Naja, geht so... 

Wie rockt sie denn, die Kiste?


----------



## Flugrost (12. März 2011)

Sehr geil - bis auf Pedale(Farbe) und Gepees


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2011)

Mal gespannt, wann er mit dem Bike an"Gepees"t kommt... 

Gute Nacht.


----------



## strandi (13. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Da ist das Ding...





die laufräder können was


----------



## Kelme (13. März 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> die laufräder können was


Funktional magst du recht haben. Die Optik erinnert an eine grell geschminkte Nutte am Straßenrand.


----------



## strandi (13. März 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Funktional magst du recht haben. Die Optik erinnert an eine grell geschminkte Nutte am Straßenrand.



...und die kann auch was 

ne im ernst...ich finde die optik der laufräder auch fein. warum immer so bescheiden und farblos. der stuhl kann auch ruhig mal mit ner fetzigen optik durch den wald knattern


----------



## eL (13. März 2011)

schon mal ne weile neben jemanden her gefahren der solche bunten laufräder montiert hat?

da wird dir schwindelig von.

also zum wohle der menschheit!!!! ab mit den uffklebern


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2011)

Wenns dich stört, fahr schneller...


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. März 2011)

Mir wären die Felgen auch zu arg, ich finde eher den weißen Vorbau unpassend. Aber die Farbkombi insgesamt ist gut.

@ Nico: Warum die aus-alt-mach-neu Aktion? Und warum kein Stinger oder was Vergleichbares?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. März 2011)

dose Mattschwarz und fertich


----------



## Flugrost (13. März 2011)

eL schrieb:


> dose Mattschwarz und fertich



die 80er sind vorüber


----------



## el Zimbo (13. März 2011)

Vorbau umlackieren, die Felgen... naja... lass sie halt drauf;
aber du musst unbedingt die fehlenden Speichen ersetzen,
bevor das noch schief geht (bzw. läuft)!


----------



## eL (13. März 2011)

relunch un fertich

habe auch gehört das gewisse bekleidungsstile der 80er wieder aufblühen.

alles iss möglich


----------



## Levty (14. März 2011)

Geil
http://www.pinkbike.com/video/185728/


----------



## unocz (14. März 2011)

es ist halt immer noch cube, die dürfen das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

Ach ist das schön, wie mein Radel polarisiert...  Aber ich finde Strandi hat alles gesagt was man dazu sagen muss! 

@eL: Du solltest mal ein Epilepsie-Test machen lassen. Vielleicht liegt daran, dass dir schwindlig wird?

Nach der gestrigen Runde kann ich nur sagen, dass es in meinen Augen ziemlich gewaltig ist, wie die paar Grad und mm an geänderter Rahmengeometrie das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen. Es läuft gerade aus deutlich ruhiger, jedoch tue ich mir bei Spitzkehren noch gewaltig schwer. Am angenehmsten finde ich aber die deutlich verbesserten Klettereigenschaften gegenüber meinem 2008er Modell. Beide Räder haben einfach ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Das 2008er ist super quirlig und das 2011 schreit nach Geschwindigkeit. 

Was mir allerdings mega schlecht aufstößt ist die supermiese Lackqualität. Ein kleiner Steinschlag lässt den Lack abplatzen. Da ist eloxal doch deutlich resistenter...


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Was mir allerdings mega schlecht aufstößt ist die supermiese Lackqualität....





unocz schrieb:


> es ist halt immer noch cube, die dürfen das


.


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2011)

bei Banshee wird gleich der Lackstift mitgeliefert


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> bei Banshee wird gleich der Lackstift mitgeliefert



Ja, aber finde mal einen Lackstift in DER Farbe...


----------



## eL (14. März 2011)

sag mal kannst dir nach 3 jahren schon neues radel leisten??? 

lackquali iss bei den franzosen auch nich billiger. elox hat ne ganz miese Ökobilanz und Pulvern iss nicht nur mehrgewicht sondern auch nur einfarbig ohne höheren aufwand machbar.

du siehst irgendwas iss immer.

vererbst du das 08er jetzt dem flieggitter? der könnt eins brauchen ;-)


----------



## Houschter (14. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Nach der gestrigen Runde kann ich nur sagen, dass es in meinen Augen ziemlich gewaltig ist, wie die paar Grad und mm an geänderter Rahmengeometrie das Fahrverhalten beeinflussen. Es läuft gerade aus deutlich ruhiger, jedoch tue ich mir bei Spitzkehren noch gewaltig schwer. Am angenehmsten finde ich aber die deutlich verbesserten Klettereigenschaften gegenüber meinem 2008er Modell. Beide Räder haben einfach ihre Vor- und Nachteile. Das 2008er ist super quirlig und das 2011 schreit nach Geschwindigkeit.
> 
> Was mir allerdings mega schlecht aufstößt ist die supermiese Lackqualität. Ein kleiner Steinschlag lässt den Lack abplatzen. Da ist eloxal doch deutlich resistenter...



Glückwunsch zum neuen Baik! Ging dann ja doch schneller als erwartet.  
An die Lackprobleme musst dich gewöhnen, ist bei meinem Trek auch nicht besser. Wenn man Eloxal gewohnt ist bekommt man da ab und an die Krise! 
Hat sich eigentlich bzgl. der Hinterbaulager konstruktiv etwas getan?


----------



## mtb_nico (14. März 2011)

Jau,.. also das mit der Ökobilanz finde ich nen fragliches Argument... Aber ich denke da kann man beliebig lang diskutieren...

@Houschter: Ja, irgendwie gings dann auf einmal recht flott. Erst gabs keine 20" Rahmen mehr und 4 Tage später war es da...?! Naja... Hauptsache ich habs nun... 

An den Lagern wurde einiges geändert. Ich hatte es zwar noch nicht komplett auseinander, aber was ich sehen kann ist der Horst-Link, dessen Lager bei den alten Rahmen immer sehr gerne sehr schnell kaputt gegangen sind im Durchmesser vergrößert worden. Die Hauptlagerung der Schwinge im Tretlagerbereich ist "nach außen verlegt" worden und hat auch größere Dimensionen.


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ...*nen* fragliches Argument...



*AAAAAAAAH!!!*


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2011)

Danke Zimbo!


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

Immer wieder gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (14. März 2011)

1 Wort:
_*
CHAOTEN!!!

*_


----------



## el Zimbo (14. März 2011)

Wo?


----------



## Flugrost (14. März 2011)

Zimbo schrieb:
			
		

> Wo?


Da! Der Roiner läuft Amok!


----------



## guru39 (15. März 2011)

awa net weg´m Klima sondern weg´m moi´m Schroina


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2011)

Bike putzen mal anders:




Banshee Putztag von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Lynus (17. März 2011)

> Bike putzen mal anders:


Deine Reinigungsmittel waren aber ganz schön aggressiv - da ist ja kaum was übrig geblieben vom Bike


----------



## eL (17. März 2011)

netter rauhbutz


----------



## Deleted 38566 (17. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bike putzen mal anders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt es neue Biketeile


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. März 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Gibt es neue Biketeile



sieht nur aus wie neu - wenn ich irgendwann mal fertig bin mit putzen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (21. März 2011)

nun ist endlich schluss mit der mit kabelbindern geflickten e13!!!


----------



## lomo (21. März 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bike putzen mal anders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wau!
Da bekommt der Begriff "weggeputzt" eine ganz andere Bedeutung!!!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. März 2011)

So die Pedale für ein neues Bike hätte ich nun :


----------



## pfalz (29. März 2011)

Schon vor ein paar Tagen...'Zufallsschnapper'





und heute die ersten Teile





Falls jemand noch eine lila elox Sattelklemme in 34,9 zu Hause 'rumliegen hat, bitte melden...


----------



## eL (29. März 2011)

bekommt es lila felgen?


----------



## pfalz (29. März 2011)

nö, nur lila Naben...dezente Akzente...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (29. März 2011)

ey desch reimt sich

Lila iss ja nich so meins aber grün iss zur zeit voll angesagt.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. März 2011)

Grün und lila - manchmal hat es Vorteile, farbenblind zu sein...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. März 2011)

mein neues Zweirad: 



Weber Zweirad 57cm von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Gruß

Fibbs - ist besser für mein Knie


----------



## pfalz (30. März 2011)

hmmmmm ....da fällt mir ein, ich sollte auch mal wieder Webern gehen


----------



## el Zimbo (31. März 2011)

Ich dachte, in eurer Gegend haben sich die Schwenker schon durchgesetzt...


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. März 2011)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FYMUTwkA-0k&feature=related"]YouTube        - Der SaarlÃ¤nder![/nomedia]


----------



## lomo (1. April 2011)

bitter notwendig von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## eL (1. April 2011)

alta bekomm ich auch so eins?

hab ich hier fast 7 jahre gesucht un nich jefunden


----------



## Flugrost (1. April 2011)

wie die Zeit vergeht...


----------



## Carnologe (1. April 2011)

eL schrieb:


> alta bekomm ich auch so eins?
> 
> hab ich hier fast 7 jahre gesucht un nich jefunden



Lebenslust oder das Buch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. April 2011)

eL schrieb:


> 7 jahre ...


... schlechter Sex?


----------



## eL (4. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... schlechter Sex?


für einen kleinen moment (ca 1 piko sekunde) habe ich überlegt dein angebot anzunehmen, muss jedoch nach reiflichem überlegen ablehnen.


nach 7 mageren jahren sollten jetzt die 7 fetten jahren kommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bike putzen mal anders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ferdisch:



Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## eL (4. April 2011)

240er schleifpapier und RICHTICH  mühe


----------



## metalfreak (5. April 2011)

Teampaket 2011

Der Lenker ist schon lang mit 800mm  Mal gespannt wie der so is...


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2011)

hatte auch nen 800er Syntace Lenker (jetzt noch 760mm) Das Fahrgefühl ändert sich enorm zum Positiven!!! Sehr gute Wahl


----------



## Radler-01 (5. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ferdisch:
> 
> 
> 
> Banshee RAW von fibbs79 auf Flickr


 
... der war doch neu  ... gab´s den nich so - hätte viel Arbeit gespart ... 

Wie geht´s denn weiter ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Wie geht´s denn weiter ?



Neu - jedoch gebraucht gekauft! 
Den Rahmen gibt es so nicht mehr zu kaufen. 
Die alten Teile werden wieder verwendet -> sind ja fast Neu 

Bei den Decals bin ich noch nicht schlüssig.
Die alten Banshee Decals gibt es nicht mehr -> Herstellen gleich teuer
Die neuen Banshee Decals gefallen mir nicht ganz so gut.
Alternative: "No Nicolai"




Burgenblick (Römerfelsen) von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Lynus (5. April 2011)

@Fibbs: Wie wär´s mit 'nem alten (VW) Scirocco Schriftzug vom Schrottplatz ?
Die Rohre sind im (vorderen/oberen) Teil kantig genug, damit das funktionieren könnte ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (5. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Alternative: "No Nicolai"


 
 ich stell mir das gerade vor: "...fährst du mit deinem 'Nicolai' ? - nee, ich nehm´ das 'no nicolai' ..."   
wir werden es ja sehen - oder ?


----------



## Eike. (5. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bei den Decals bin ich noch nicht schlüssig.
> Die alten Banshee Decals gibt es nicht mehr -> Herstellen gleich teuer



Da brauchst doch nur eine ähnliche Schriftart (Gothic oder sowas), dann kannst du die Aufkleber günstig bei uffkleba.de & Co machen lassen.


----------



## Carnologe (8. April 2011)

Passend zu Saisonbeginn...
Clavicula Mehrfragmentfraktur links...


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2011)

aua -> Gute Besserung!!!

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## Kelme (8. April 2011)

Für sowas gab es "früher" einen schönen Invaliden-Thread. Da gehört das hin, auch wenn du da ein feines Ersatzteil eingebaut bekommen hast.

Gute Besserung.


----------



## lomo (8. April 2011)

Mmmh, Edelmetall!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

Zu "meiner Zeit" musste sowas noch ohne Metall nachwachsen...
Schnelle Heilung und immer die richtige Schlafposition, wünsch ich dir!


----------



## Carnologe (8. April 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Zu "meiner Zeit" musste sowas noch ohne Metall nachwachsen...
> Schnelle Heilung und immer die richtige Schlafposition, wünsch ich dir!



Mein Schlüsselbein ist in 7 Teile gebrochen, das musste also geschraubt werden  Das mit der Schlafposition wird spassig...


----------



## Eike. (8. April 2011)

Bei allem anderen würde man da gar nicht mehr reparieren, sondern gleich austauschen  Wie lang hat man denn an so einem Puzzle Freude?


----------



## Carnologe (8. April 2011)

2 Stunden OP


----------



## el Zimbo (8. April 2011)

So lange hatte der Chirurg seinen Spaß - du noch viel länger...

Mein Schlüsselbein war zwar auch in drei Teile gebrochen (vor fast 10 Jahren),
hing aber irgendwie noch komplett zusammen - ich habe den Rucksackverband aus tiefstem Herzen gehasst!


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. April 2011)

7 Teile 
Bei mir warns 3:
1Bruch glatt durch,der andere gesplittert



> ich habe den Rucksackverband aus tiefstem Herzen gehasst!



ebenfalls... -.-


----------



## habbadu (8. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Passend zu Saisonbeginn...
> Clavicula Mehrfragmentfraktur links...



...was Du abe wieder angestellt?! Mama Mia...

Gute Besserung Rocco!


----------



## Carnologe (8. April 2011)

Beim anrühren des Pizzateigs hats "Knack!" gemacht 

Quatsch...Ich hab' mich bei einem Drop überschlagen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. April 2011)

Ich hatte einen Schlüsselbeinbruch im Alter von ~12 Jahren. Geschah am ersten Tag der Sommerferien durch nen BMX Unfall! 
Das waren meine schlimmsten Sommerferien


----------



## pfalz (8. April 2011)

Was für die Haxn:





Was für den Ranzn:





@Carno:

Alles schön zammgespaxt...weiterhin Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (8. April 2011)

Merci bien!


----------



## mtb_nico (8. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Mmmh, Edelmetall!


Eher Titan und das ist alles andere als edel... gerade sein "Unedelheit" ist aber seine Stärke...  *duck_und_weg* 

Gute Besserung auch von mir!


----------



## lomo (8. April 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Eher Titan und das ist alles andere als edel... gerade sein "Unedelheit" ist aber seine Stärke...  *duck_und_weg*
> 
> Gute Besserung auch von mir!



Oh, Hilfe. Ein Werkstoffler


----------



## metalfreak (9. April 2011)

Neue Treter und Beläge


----------



## unocz (9. April 2011)

neue flachenhalter + schnellspanner


----------



## mtb_nico (9. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, Hilfe. Ein Werkstoffler


----------



## lomo (9. April 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> neue flachenhalter + schnellspanner



Was macht die Kurbel? Wieder ok?


----------



## unocz (9. April 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Was macht die Kurbel? Wieder ok?




du wirst lachen, es war nicht die kurbel, sondern der hintere schnellspanner  
die werkstatt hatte es nach 2 tagen ratlosigkeit herausgefunden


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. April 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ferdisch


Schön! Habe ich auch schon hinter mir. Selbst entlackt oder machen lassen? Wie wird das Finish aussehen? (oder ist das schon drauf?)



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Alternative: "No Nicolai"


Abgelehnt!




Carnologe schrieb:


> Passend zu Saisonbeginn...
> Clavicula Mehrfragmentfraktur links...


Wilkommen im Club!  7 Teile ist aber echt krass! 3 Teile ist ja normal, weil das Schlüsselbein meistens durch Druck auf die Schulter bricht und an der Bruchstelle dann ein Keil "rausgesprengt" wird. Hast du deins mit dem FF-Kinnbügel zerschlagen? Oder wars einfach nur ein sehr deftiger Einschlag?

Wünsche gute Genesung. Und frei nach Sascha: ich hoffe, du hast gute Scherzmittel 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Der Lenker ist schon lang mit 800mm  Mal gespannt wie der so is...


Sieht für meinen Geschmack "zu gerade" aus. Ohne ausreichend Back- und Upsweep finde ich das unangenehm zu lenken und es geht auch gut auf die Handgelenke.



metalfreak schrieb:


> Neue Treter und Beläge


Hattest du die gesinterten Clarks schon? Wollte eigentlich die organischen mal testen, stehe nicht so auf die Sinterteile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (11. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wilkommen im Club!  7 Teile ist aber echt krass! 3 Teile ist ja normal, weil das Schlüsselbein meistens durch Druck auf die Schulter bricht und an der Bruchstelle dann ein Keil "rausgesprengt" wird. Hast du deins mit dem FF-Kinnbügel zerschlagen? Oder wars einfach nur ein sehr deftiger Einschlag?
> 
> Wünsche gute Genesung. Und frei nach Sascha: ich hoffe, du hast gute Scherzmittel



Der Impact war einfach nur sehr hart  Ich hab Novalgin Tropfen und Tramadol hier. Letzteres ist sehr nice


----------



## metalfreak (11. April 2011)

@smubob: der lenker hat jeweils 1° mehr backsweep und upsweep als der atlas fr. rise sind auch 20mm

hatte bisher die organischen clarks und war zufrieden. brauchte neue und organische waren nicht lieferbar, also gabs sintered


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich hab Novalgin Tropfen und Tramadol hier. Letzteres ist sehr nice


Na dann mal noch viel Spaß! Kriegst wohl die Tage invalide Gesellschaft in LU...




metalfreak schrieb:


> @smubob: der lenker hat jeweils 1° mehr backsweep und upsweep als der atlas fr. rise sind auch 20mm
> 
> hatte bisher die organischen clarks und war zufrieden. brauchte neue und organische waren nicht lieferbar, also gabs sintered


Ok, der Rise klingt gut. Aber der Atlas ist mir auch schon zu sehr "Besenstil" 

Gut, dann wirds bei mir auch bei den organischen bleiben


----------



## metalfreak (13. April 2011)

Sehr löblich von bpo die Buchsen noch vor dem Rennen kommen zu lassen  Jetzt steht dem ersten Rennen eigentlich nichts mehr im Wege!


----------



## pfalz (14. April 2011)

bin mal gespannt, obs was taugt...von Superstar Components:


----------



## Flugrost (14. April 2011)

Jetzt wirds Frühling!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (14. April 2011)

Aus der Region...


----------



## pfalz (14. April 2011)

@Flugrost
:schorle:

@Carno


----------



## mtb_nico (14. April 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Aus der Region...


Super!


----------



## Don Stefano (15. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds Frühling!


Der Mai ist gekommen, die Buchsen schlagen aus?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jetzt wirds Frühling!


Und wo ist der Rahmen dazu?


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2011)

@carnologe  

ohne dich zu kennen: Ist das Tramadol bewusstseinserweiternd?


----------



## Carnologe (15. April 2011)

_"Die analgetische Potenz beträgt das 0,1-fache von Morphin. Tramadol ist neben Meptazinol das einzige injizierbare Opioid-Analgetikum, das in Deutschland nicht unter das Betäubungsmittelgesetz fällt."_

Auf jeden Fall besser als Red Bull


----------



## Dddakk (15. April 2011)

Also ein von der Kasse bezahltes Flugticket!  

Gute Genesung!


----------



## Flugrost (15. April 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und wo ist der Rahmen dazu?



Da.


----------



## lomo (15. April 2011)

Montageständer aus Holz? Kühl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2011)

Mit Metallwerkzeug tut er sich doch immer weh... :duckundweg:


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Da.


Schön, gefällt!  Also bei dir selbe Entwicklung wie bei Nico, nur mit anderen Gründen 
btw: hast du jetzt auch ne Nicolai Achse oder hat der neue Fritzz Rahmen X-12?




lomo schrieb:


> Montageständer aus Holz? Kühl


Was erwartest du vom Schroiner?


----------



## Flugrost (15. April 2011)

is x12


":duckundweg:" - genau die richtige Reaktion. Hast Deine Reflexe wieder...


----------



## el Zimbo (15. April 2011)

Naja - bevor's ins Auge geht...


----------



## zena (16. April 2011)

fehlt nur noch ein Pril-Blümchen
bin mal gespannt wie es life ins Auge geht 
jetzt gibts keine Ausrede mehr hinter mir zu fahren


----------



## metalfreak (20. April 2011)

Glidecam HD-1000 incl. Tasche (nicht im Bild)


----------



## Carnologe (20. April 2011)

Zum normalen Kurs?


----------



## metalfreak (20. April 2011)

Tasche und Glidecam neu und ovp für knapp 50% vom normalem Kurs


----------



## Carnologe (20. April 2011)

Wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (20. April 2011)

A.F. Marcotec ist der offizielle Vertrieb


----------



## Carnologe (20. April 2011)

Schnuffi, das weiss ich auch


----------



## metalfreak (20. April 2011)

Ja und die hatten das gute Stück in die Bucht geworfen


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Glidecam HD-1000 incl. Tasche (nicht im Bild)



Ne Tube Glidecreme (nicht im Bild) war da nicht bei?


----------



## Carnologe (20. April 2011)

Glidec*a*m, nicht Glidec*u*m


----------



## lomo (20. April 2011)

Ach so, wollt gerade sagen, weil diese Aussage hat mich auch schon stutzig gemacht:



metalfreak schrieb:


> Ja und die hatten *das gute Stück *in die Bucht geworfen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (27. April 2011)

Sorry, wenn es das schon mal gab, aber ich kannte es noch nicht


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2011)

Paar uff'd Gosch?


----------



## eL (27. April 2011)

also ich find den sehr autentisch


----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)

Muss irgendwo an einer Brücke nach Baden stehen....




*besonders-tief-duck-und-gaaaaaaaaaaaanz-schnell-weg*


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Muss irgendwo an einer Brücke nach Baden stehen....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



jetzt *bassemolaweruff*


----------



## pfalz (27. April 2011)




----------



## Carnologe (27. April 2011)

So gesehen könnte das Schild auch darauf hinweisen, dass ihr gerade das Anwesen von "Pfalz", also Jan, verlasst und mit Zivilisation was ganz anderes gemeint ist


----------



## habbadu (27. April 2011)

...genau dieses Schild habe immer vor meinem geistigen Auge, wenn ich *Richtung Osten* über die Brigg fahr'


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Muss irgendwo an einer Brücke nach Baden stehen....


Da steht "Zivilisation", nicht "Zivile Strafanstalt" 


@ Carnologe:


----------



## metalfreak (1. Mai 2011)

erlesene Musik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn es das schon mal gab, aber ich kannte es noch nicht



Kenn isch! Isch faahr jo jeden Daach zum schaffe niwwer, zu de Badenser, Entwicklungshilfe laischden!!!


----------



## pfalz (1. Mai 2011)

Du leistest in der Zivilisation Entwicklungshilfe?


----------



## lomo (1. Mai 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Du leistest in der Zivilisation Entwicklungshilfe?



Wenn man "Baden" mit "Zivilisation" gleichsetzt, dann ja!


----------



## strandi (2. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder die Schlachtplatte zur Kaufberatung umfunktionieren 
Mein XC Bike braucht neue Schlappen. War mit den alten (Tioga Factory XC) sehr zufrieden aufgrund der hohen Pannensicherheit. Allerdings sind die bei Chainreactions grad nicht lieferbar und woanders konnte ich sie nicht finden 
Was könnt ihr mir sonst empfehlen? Laufwiderstand sollte nicht zu hoch sein, zu schwer sollten sie auch net sein und pannensicher sollten sie auch sein 
Einsatzbereich: Schwedische Schotterpisten und ein paar Trails


----------



## Flugrost (2. Mai 2011)

Ich hab dir doch damals den 2000hm Bergbausatz per Post geschickt - für den empfehle ich Minion DH 2.7.

Oder liegt der Berg etwa noch im Keller?


----------



## Deleted 48198 (3. Mai 2011)

Dürfte für dich mehr als ausreichend sein bei dem Höhenprofil dort oben. Wann sieht man dich mal wieder in der Pfalz zum richtigen radfahren?
http://www.hibike.de/shop/product/p...n-TL-Ready-Faltreifen-TrailStar-Compound.html


----------



## metalfreak (3. Mai 2011)

Ich werf mal 2 Kollegen von Maxxis in den Raum:

- Advantage
- Larssen


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2011)

Moin!
Der Fatal Bert scheint mir etwas zu massiv zu sein...2.25 als schmalste Variante...
Der Larsen TT sieht fein aus. Allerdings ist der Factory XC auch wieder lieferbar 
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=1068
Habe den jetzt knapp 5 Jahre drauf und bislang 1 Platten vorne und 1 Platten hinten 
Jetzt sind sie aber durch...
Bin höchst wahrscheinlich in der 34. KW in der Pfalz. Dann aber mit Fully und fetten Reifen


----------



## strandi (4. Mai 2011)

Jetzt hab ich doch die Larsen TT bestellt  ActionSports hatte ein gutes Angebot für die Versandkosten nach DK...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (5. Mai 2011)

was für'n Po, was für über'n Po, was für die Füße und was für die Griffel:





net uffem Foddo:
Lila Carbocage Kettenblattschrauben und Shaman Bashguard


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Mai 2011)

Nahkampf-Unnerbuxe 



pfalz schrieb:


> ...was für die Füße


in etwas nördlicheren Regionen hätte das noch eine andere Bedeutung, als das was du wohl damit gemeint hast


----------



## Carnologe (6. Mai 2011)

Ich hab mir die Nacht um die Ohren geschlagen. Viel Spass damit!


----------



## metalfreak (9. Mai 2011)

Philips 40" LED mit 3D Funktion
3D Upgrade Kit
Blu-Ray Player
Shaun Of The Dead
Saw 7 3D


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Mai 2011)

Schicke Flaschensammlung vorm Bett


----------



## pfalz (10. Mai 2011)

Baby, Du hast tolle Beine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Mal wieder ein paar Blu-Rays. The American und Scott Pilgrim hätte ich mir sparen können. Planet Terror und Death Proof sind ja mal der Hammer!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Mai 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein paar Blu-Rays. The American und Scott Pilgrim hätte ich mir sparen können.


den Kaufhaus-Cop vermutlich auch... oder stehst du auf so platten "Humor"? 

Hab meinen neuen Kram am WE gar nicht abgelichtet... u. a. Race Face Stützkäufe


----------



## metalfreak (16. Mai 2011)

Nuja, bissl trockner, vorhersehbarer Humor darf auch mal sein. Muss man nich denken und er is auch recht lustig


----------



## guru39 (17. Mai 2011)

Nur SpazZ


----------



## eL (17. Mai 2011)

ahhhh ische liebe 6ax fräspörn

you made my evening


----------



## Tobsn (18. Mai 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:
			
		

> ...



@Carnologe
Irgendwie kommt mir das bekannt vor.


----------



## SKlein1974 (20. Mai 2011)

HI Leute ..

suche auf diesem Wege Biker aus Kaiserslautern zwecks gemeinsamen Ausfahrten bin 37 Jahre alt und fahr seit zwei Jahren MTB aber allein fahren wird irgendwann langweilig bei Interesse pls PN an mich 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## BenniG. (21. Mai 2011)

Dank Guru hab endlich auch mal was, mit dem ich mich hier rein traue 






Als Dämpfer wird noch ein DHX Air 5.0 reinkommen, sobald er lieferbar ist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Mai 2011)

schöner Rahmen - gibt das ne Aufbaudoku??


----------



## guru39 (22. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .....  -gibt das ne Aufbaudoku??



bitte keine Doku´s mehr, ich find die Dinger schrecklich! Aufbauen, fahren, glücklich werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (22. Mai 2011)

ich hätte grad Lust auf ne Abwrackdoku von meiner Japan-Rostlaube 


Aber ich muss noch ein paar  Tage mit dem Teil auskommen. Und jetzt regnet es auch noch , der Masochist in mir hatte sich schon auf das Workout nach Suzuka gefreut, 18km flach mal Rost quadrat mal Geo hochdrei = gefühlte 100km


----------



## BenniG. (22. Mai 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> schöner Rahmen - gibt das ne Aufbaudoku??


Die Aufbaudoku sieht bis jetzt so aus:
- Guru hat den Steuersatz eingepresst
- Guru hat den Leih-Dämpfer eingebaut.

Der Rahmen steht noch im Wohnzimmer. Wir fahren Mo-Mi eine Tour durch den Pfälzerwald und da wäre es mir mit neuem Rahmen ohne Burn-In Phase zu heiß. Dann ist doch mal das Innenlager locker und du stehst da mit nem kleinen Multitool


----------



## lomo (22. Mai 2011)

*Grööööööööhl!*









> Liebe Singlespeeder!
> 
> Ist es nicht unglaublich, in allen Radmagazinen nur noch "PEDELCS UEBER ALLES!" Es ist frustrierend. Die noch vor kurzem allseits hofierte Singlespeed-Elite droht - was das Medieninteresse, aber auch die Aufmerksamkeit beim gemeinen Passanten angeht - den Anschluß zu verlieren.
> 
> ...



P.S.: Ist von 2008, habe ich aber jetzt erst entdeckt


----------



## rmfausi (22. Mai 2011)

Heute ist anscheinend Basteltag. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (22. Mai 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ich hätte grad Lust auf ne Abwrackdoku von meiner Japan-Rostlaube
> 
> 
> Aber ich muss noch ein paar  Tage mit dem Teil auskommen. Und jetzt regnet es auch noch , der Masochist in mir hatte sich schon auf das Workout nach Suzuka gefreut, 18km flach mal Rost quadrat mal Geo hochdrei = gefühlte 100km



hey J60 was ein stylisches Bike, alles Gute in Japan


----------



## Hardtail94 (23. Mai 2011)

Radde könnte mit der Kiste einiges anstellen


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

Hab "mir" auch mal wat gegönnt, GöPrö Düspläy


----------



## eL (24. Mai 2011)

dat iss ja allet schief und krumm
wer war denn dein innenschreiner
sitzt der scho ein?

















;-)


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Mai 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Radde könnte mit der Kiste einiges anstellen



Protektoren und GoPro hab ich leider zuhause gelassen, schade, schade


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Mai 2011)

Vorsicht Werbung!!!


----------



## Joshua60 (24. Mai 2011)

:d


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Vorsicht Werbung!!!



Wo


----------



## Hardtail94 (24. Mai 2011)

üs dü hür nüsch verböden?


----------



## donnersberger (24. Mai 2011)

hier wird auch ab-und-zu für Rockenrollbrötchen Werbung gemacht *schmunzel*


----------



## guru39 (24. Mai 2011)

un für de Wald a.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Hab "mir" auch mal wat gegönnt, GöPrö Düspläy



Küüüühl!


----------



## Dddakk (24. Mai 2011)

...und für kommerzielle Veranstaltungen auch.


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2011)

Mein Nachbar hat seine Marzocchi SL Freeride Baujahr 2004 gestern ein wenig zu hart ran genommen. Ergebnis und Siegerehrung: Am linken Holm kam ihm oben ÖL/Kuft entgegen.

Gibt es in den unendlichen Weiten des (kur)pfälzer Bikeuniversums jemanden, der sich mit der Forke auskennt und die heile machen kann?


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

Wenn ich jetzt "Isch" schreibe dann heist es ja gleich wieder das ich Werbung mache.......... schoiß der Hund drauf 

Isch.


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> - Guru hat den Leih-Dämpfer eingebaut.



Den brauchst Du jetzt nicht mehr, der Fox ist da........uppss, schon wieder Werbung..... oder, ne


----------



## BenniG. (25. Mai 2011)

Ach Guru, bei dir werden 2 Wochen zu einem Tag, 1. Juniwoche wird 25.05.


Vielleicht haste ja da auch bald recht:


guru39 schrieb:


> meistens bekomme ich die Rahmen sogar bevor ich sie bestellt habe


----------



## Kelme (25. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt "Isch" schreibe dann heist es ja gleich wieder das ich Werbung mache.......... schoiß der Hund drauf
> 
> Isch.


So wollte ich das haben. Das Teil wird ein Wuzelpuffpatient.


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2011)

Püffe  haben keine Patienten, sondern Freier!


----------



## lomo (25. Mai 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt "Isch" schreibe dann heist es ja gleich wieder das ich Werbung mache.......... schoiß der Hund drauf
> 
> Isch.



Isch hädd jeddsd gsaachd
Du


----------



## metalfreak (26. Mai 2011)

Wieder keine Bikeparts... 
22 Bullets hab ich schon in der Sneak Preview gesehen und für sehr gut befunden. Mal schaun was der Depp und die Angelina so fabrizierten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (26. Mai 2011)

The Tourist hab' ich im Kino gesehen und fand den garnicht mal soo schlecht. Allerdings finde ich, dass Angelina die Rolle nicht stand


----------



## guru39 (26. Mai 2011)

auf Arte läuft grad was besserererr´s


----------



## metalfreak (30. Mai 2011)

Mal ne Hlabschale und ne Brille u.a. für die Enduro-Challenge und ein paar neue On-Ears


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2011)

Nun ist mein Fritzz auch endlich komplett:




Ungeschlitzte Distanzhülse für Reverb.




Modifizierte RP23-Dämpferkammer -> Federkennlinie progressiver.




Kompletto... Bevor einer fragt: Die Achse ist asymetrisch, da mit angepassten Buchsen der Schweißverzug im Hinterbau korrigiert wird.


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> ... da mit angepassten Buchsen der *Schweißverzug* im Hinterbau korrigiert wird.



Pffft. Gibt's den serienmäßig dazu?


----------



## mtb_nico (30. Mai 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Pffft. Gibt's den serienmäßig dazu?


Ja, ist halt kein Liteville...


----------



## lomo (30. Mai 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Ja, ist halt kein Liteville...



Bei denen ist das ein aufpreispflichtiges "must have"?


----------



## Carnologe (2. Juni 2011)

Ein Freund von mir hat mir seinen ICQ Log von heute geschickt 

_
20:22:26 Basti: ey wart mal kurz
20:22:29 Basti: heut im wald ne
20:22:38 Basti: 2 typen in meinem alter kommen mim nicolai und nochwas hoch
20:22:49 Basti: dann werden die von nem typ angequatscht..ob er mal fahren dürfe
20:22:53 Basti: der eine sagt ja
20:22:59 Basti: der typ steigt auf und fährt weg
20:23:07 Basti: nach 10 minuten fragen sich die 2 wo der typ bleibt
20:23:14 Basti: und nach 20 minuten kam er endlich mal wieder
20:23:30 Basti: der is einfach de weinbiet halb runter gedüst mit dem rad, der wär fast abgehauen 
_


----------



## Bastiaan (3. Juni 2011)

kommt mir bekannt vor das gespräch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (12. Juni 2011)

wer hat denn hier noch assos unterm hintern und kann mir was zu dem polster sagen? ist das mittlerweile so? hab' nur eine etwas ältere, da ist das besser verarbeitet (ist aber auch noch das alte? polster wohl)





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe seit ca. 4 Wochen auch die und bin noch zufrieden. Das Polster ist auch ok, habe eine 450km Tour am Stück mit dem RR ohne Nachwehen überstanden. 

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> habe eine 450km Tour am Stück mit dem RR ohne Nachwehen überstanden.
> 
> Gruss rmfausi


----------



## plastikengel (12. Juni 2011)

mir geht es vielmehr um die art wie das polster eingenäht ist. das sieht ein wenig billig aus... die frage ist, ob das generell so ist oder ob das ein montagsmodell ist.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2011)

ist generell so .....


----------



## eL (12. Juni 2011)

aber das iss doch nen schönes zicke zacke muster ;-)




p.s. engelchen die hose steht dir vorzüglich ;-)

Beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (12. Juni 2011)

@fibbs79
Das war die Tour .

@Plastikengel
Mach Dir mal keine Sorgen, das Polster sieht bei mir genauso aus. Ich bin zwar erst auch ein wenig erschrocken wie amateurhaft das genäht wurde, hält aber und ist gut. Bei den teureren Assos Hosen sieht die Naht da besser aus?

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Juni 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @fibbs79
> Das war die Tour .
> 
> 
> Gruss rmfausi



RESPEKT


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2011)

Steuerrohremblem ist eingetroffen...






Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Steuerrohr....und der Rest des Rahmens....


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2011)

sammelst du?


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juni 2011)

eL schrieb:


> sammelst du?


Ja, potentielle Liefertermine....


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlt nur noch das Steuerrohr....und der Rest des Rahmens....


Na die stellen dich aber echt auf die Probe


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2011)

canyon?


----------



## rmfausi (20. Juni 2011)

IMHO british steel.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juni 2011)

Genau, ist für das neue Canyon Enduro-Hardtail namens "Ragley"


----------



## eL (20. Juni 2011)

ja nee is klar

wer witze erklär fliegt raus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (21. Juni 2011)

plastikengel schrieb:


>





plastikengel schrieb:


> ... die frage ist, ob das generell so ist oder ob das ein montagsmodell ist.



Ich hatte an einem recht teuren Adidasmodell ein kleines StÃ¼ck der Naht in diesem Zustand und die Haut in diesem Bereich hat nach einer langen und intensiven Einheit geblutet (die Schmerzen kamen interessanter Weise erst spÃ¤ter).

FÃ¼r ein 7,95 â¬ Aldi Modell ist so ein Nahtverlauf ok, aber wenn eine Hose wirklich Geld gekostet hat, wÃ¼rde ich so etwas nicht mehr akzeptieren.

my 0,02â¬


----------



## Speedbullit (21. Juni 2011)

@ ozm, vielleicht lag es auch an deiner zarten haut


----------



## rmfausi (21. Juni 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> Ich hatte an einem recht teuren Adidasmodell ein kleines Stück der Naht in diesem Zustand und die Haut in diesem Bereich hat nach einer langen und intensiven Einheit geblutet (die Schmerzen kamen interessanter Weise erst später).



Man kann sich auch viel einreden. Meine Meinung.

Gruss rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2011)

Auf ne _Pälzer Schlachdpladd_ gehört das so alles mögliche Zeugs drauf, oder?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Juni 2011)

Das wichtigste fehlt halt noch......


----------



## Houschter (21. Juni 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Das wichtigste fehlt halt noch......



Stimmt: de Lenker!?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Juni 2011)

weißer Sattel + Griffe: MUTIG


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen wie lange sie so bleiben....


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2011)

Lästermäuler...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

Es geht nix über ein stimmiges Farbkonzept.
Aber bitte keine weiße Radhosen ...


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Es geht nix über ein stimmiges Farbkonzept.
> Aber bitte keine weiße Radhosen ...


Danke. Auf die Idee mit den weißen Radhosen bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Außerdem hätt ich von dir noch nen Ruf nach nem AB-Fred erwartet....


----------



## lomo (21. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Danke. Auf die Idee mit den weißen Radhosen bin ich noch nicht gekommen. Außerdem hätt ich von dir noch nen Ruf nach nem AB-Fred erwartet....



Hilf mir mal bitte weiter ... AB-Fred?

Edith meint: Ah, jetzt ist der Groschen gefallen. Mit AB habe ich dauernd was anderes assoziiert, aber ich denke doch, daß es noch einen AB-Fred geben wird. Liefertermin für den Rahmen?


----------



## eL (22. Juni 2011)

die MotoV2 iss ne gute wahl!

keine revelation?


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Liefertermin für den Rahmen?


Heute oder Freitag geht er raus!




eL schrieb:


> die MotoV2 iss ne gute wahl!
> keine revelation?



Ist ne TechV2...wie hast du das auf dem Bild erkannt!?!
Keine Revelation, sondern ne Sektor. Ich schwöre eben auf ne Stahlfedergabel!


----------



## lomo (22. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Heute oder Freitag geht er raus!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (22. Juni 2011)

scharfer blick auf die von dir erworbenen bremsbeläge

tech hebel sind geschmacks sache aber auf jeden fall besser als die MOTO hebel. die passten irgendwie weder zu sram noch zu shimano schalthebeln.

sag mal wieviele trecker hast du dann schon zusammen?


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2011)

eL schrieb:


> sag mal wieviele trecker hast du dann schon zusammen?



Zeitgleich immer nur eins. Wird jetzt aber der dritte in Stahl!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Juni 2011)

> Heute oder Freitag geht er raus!



Na da bin ich gespannt... 

Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen, bei mir dauert es noch ne weile...


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Na da bin ich gespannt...


Hab eben die Versandbestätigung erhalten!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (22. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hab eben die Versandbestätigung erhalten!


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juni 2011)

Schlafen ist jetzt out


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auf ne _Pälzer Schlachdpladd_ gehört das so alles mögliche Zeugs drauf, oder?


Alles erlesene Zutaten  ...bis auf das Tretlager 

Jaja... Lästermaul, ich weiß 
Das IXS Päckl ist ein Neopren Kettenstreben-Kondom? Da würde ich was besser dämpfendes verwenden, aber bei HS + short cage reicht es vermutlich?




Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist ne TechV2...


Lecker! Da würe ich mich bei Gelegenheit mal zum Test-Fummeln anmelden  Hast du zufällig schon andere Hopes gehabt zwecks Vergleich?




Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich schwöre eben auf ne Stahlfedergabel!


Guter Mann


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Alles erlesene Zutaten  ...bis auf das Tretlager



Da hab ich leider keine andere Wahl.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das IXS Päckl ist ein Neopren Kettenstreben-Kondom? Da würde ich was besser dämpfendes verwenden, aber bei HS + short cage reicht es vermutlich?



Nö, ist nur ein Frame Patch Kit, also der Babbselkrusch... kommt von Lezyne noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz dran.



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig schon andere Hopes gehabt zwecks Vergleich?



Nein, noch nicht bisher...


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da hab ich leider keine andere Wahl.


Ik wees, deshalb -> Lästermaul 




Optimizer schrieb:


> kommt von Lezyne noch nen Kettenstrebenschutz dran.


Schonmal RR-Lenkerband (Kork) probiert? Ich nehm seit Jahren nix anderes mehr 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Nein, noch nicht bisher...


Ok, schade. Die The One am Torque nervt mich immer mehr. Momentan geht sie grad wieder (nach SEHR intensiver Behandlung), aber ich glaube, das hält nicht lange. Überlege daher, wieder zu Hope zurückzukehren, aber die alte Mono M4 habe ich wegen zu hoher Handkräfte (1 Tag Bikepark = kaum noch den Lenker halten können) rausgeworfen und ob die bei der, wohl auch am Sattel verbesserten, neuen M4 geringer sind, ist fraglich. Bei der V2 habe ich Bedenken, dass mir die zu digital ist, deshalb würde ich die gerne mal testen...  Auf die Tech Hebel bin ich jedenfalls schon seit der Einführung auf der Eurobike scharf 

So würde dann meine absolute Wunschvorstellung aussehen:





Tech V2 Special Edition (normal schwarz/grün) mit nachträglich orange eloxierten Kolbendeckeln/Rädchen  Aber der Plan wäre leider DRECKS teuer


----------



## Optimizer (22. Juni 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der V2 habe ich Bedenken, dass mir die zu digital ist, deshalb würde ich die gerne mal testen...  Auf die Tech Hebel bin ich jedenfalls schon seit der Einführung auf der Eurobike scharf



Also sagen wir mal so: Sie ist auf jeden Fall digitaler als alles was ich vorher gefahren hab (Louise FR, Hayes Nine, Hayes Stroker Trail, Shimano SLX), aber gerade durch die Einstellmöglichkeit des Druckpunkts hab ich nen Punkt, wo sie sich gut dosieren lässt. Hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme mit den Bremsen.... seit gestern: An der VR-Bremse wandert ständig der Druckpunkt hin und her. Mal kommt er früher, mal später.... spricht für Luft im System, oder???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Also sagen wir mal so: Sie ist auf jeden Fall digitaler als alles was ich vorher gefahren hab (Louise FR, Hayes Nine, Hayes Stroker Trail, Shimano SLX), aber gerade durch die Einstellmöglichkeit des Druckpunkts hab ich nen Punkt, wo sie sich gut dosieren lässt. Hatte bisher auch noch keine Probleme mit den Bremsen.... seit gestern: An der VR-Bremse wandert ständig der Druckpunkt hin und her. Mal kommt er früher, mal später.... spricht für Luft im System, oder???


Ja gut, bei den Verleichen wundert das nicht  Wobei alle Hayes die ich bisher in der Hand hatte grauenhaft schlecht doierbar waren.
Ich mag eigentlich keine ZU bissigen Bremsen, aber mittlerweile bin ich da auch gar nicht mehr so empfindlich wie früher...
Wandernden Druckpunkt hatte ich bei meiner Hope nie - bis irgendwann die Kolbendichtungen hin waren und sich die Kolben nicht mehr symmetrisch bewegt haben (was meine The One notorisch auch macht ). Schau mal, ob das bei dir der Fall ist, wenn nicht -> Luft. Ich habe bei meinen Hope Luft im System allerdings eher als permanent weichen Druckpunkt erlebt, nicht als dynamisches Phänomen...


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juni 2011)

bin auch kurz davor, eine Hayes Nine durch eine Saint zu ersetzen..


----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2011)

> Hast du zufällig schon andere Hopes gehabt zwecks Vergleich?



ja 

hatte auch die Tech M4, allerdings jetzt gegen eine Tech V2 ersetzt (hat auch den Vorteil, nur noch eine Art Ersatzbeläge horten zu müssen). Die V2 ist doch etwas bissiger, aber keinesfalles digital. Da finde ich eine Saint oder Elixier wesentlich digitaler (schon bei Kumpels getestet)...Allerdings finde ich, dass die Hope schon eine Diva ist beim Entlüften...


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. Juni 2011)

... kann mich pfalz nur anschließen, die V2 ist keinesfalls digital,und im Vergleich zur "The One" schoneinmal gar nicht. Fahre an beiden Rädern die V2 und bin begeistert!
Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind auch super
Den wandernden Druckpunkt hatte ich auch, war wie smubob erwähnte an den Kolbendichtungen gelegen, scheint so ne kleine Krankheit der Bremse zu sein.
Sieht man an der asymetrischen Bewegung der Kolben -> Dichtungen austauschen und gut is (dann ist sie auch gleich neu entlüftet) 

Fazit: einmal Hope -> nie wieder etwas anderes


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> bin auch kurz davor, eine Hayes Nine durch eine Saint zu ersetzen..


Na gut, da kannst du fast jede Bremse nehmen und wirst anschließend begeistert sein 


Schön, ich hätte wegen der Hope einfach direkt hier fragen sollen... jedenfalls schonmal gut zu hören, dass die V2 nicht übermäßig bissig ist  



pfalz schrieb:


> hatte auch die Tech M4, allerdings jetzt gegen eine Tech V2 ersetzt (hat auch den Vorteil, nur noch eine Art Ersatzbeläge horten zu müssen). Die V2 ist doch etwas bissiger, aber keinesfalles digital. Da finde ich eine Saint oder Elixier wesentlich digitaler (schon bei Kumpels getestet)...Allerdings finde ich, dass die Hope schon eine Diva ist beim Entlüften...


Ok, das ist schonmal ein Vergleich, der mich weiter bringt. Jede Bremse (also jedes Einzelstück, nicht jedes Modell) hat zwar u. U. ihr individuellen "Charakterzüge", aber trotzdem mal noch 2 Fragen zum direkten Vergleich der beiden: Wie sieht es denn mit den Handkräften und der absoluten Bremskraft aus? Die V2 sollte ja nicht nur bissiger sein, sondern auch absolut mehr Power haben, richtig? Sind die Handkräfte auch unterschiedlich?
Die Elixir meiner Freundin und die eines Kumpels sind eigentlich beide super zu dosieren, da gibts wohl echt große individuelle Toleranzen...
In Sachen entlüften fand ich meine alte Mono M4 eigentlich immer super easy. Ohne Entlüftungsgerät, nur mit Schlauch und Spritzen, kein riesen Aufwand und jedes Mal auf Anhieb top luftfrei  Ist das bei den Tech Hebeln etwa diffiziler...? 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... kann mich pfalz nur anschließen, die V2 ist keinesfalls digital,und im Vergleich zur "The One" schoneinmal gar nicht. Fahre an beiden Rädern die V2 und bin begeistert!
> Die Einstellmöglichkeiten sind auch super
> Den wandernden Druckpunkt hatte ich auch, war wie smubob erwähnte an den Kolbendichtungen gelegen, scheint so ne kleine Krankheit der Bremse zu sein.


Hmm, also MEINE The One finde ich eigentlich super dosierbar, wenn die funktioniert, liebe ich sie echt... aber wie gesagt unterscheiden sich einzelne Bremsen ja oft sehr. 
Stichwort Einstellungen: Die Einstellung der Hebelweite ist klasse, das konnte ich auf der -bike schon testen. Wie sieht es denn mit der Druckpunktverstellung aus - funktioniert die? Hat sie einen sinnvollen Stellbereich? Bei meiner The One habe ich die immer auf Anschlag "hart", weil sonst trotz penibelst perfekter Entlüftung und genug DOT der Hebelweg furchtbar lang ist 
Rein interessehalber: wie lang hat deine V2 gebraucht, bis sie die Dichtungen hin hatte? Bei mir waren es ca. 3 Jahre. Wenn das echt ne Hope Krankheit ist, würde ich mir beim nächsten Mal direkt das Werkzeug zum Kolbendeckel ausdrehen mit kaufen und den Scheizz einfach immer selbst machen. Da wäre halt eine Öl-Bremse besser...


----------



## pfalz (22. Juni 2011)

> Wie sieht es denn mit den Handkräften und der absoluten Bremskraft aus? Die V2 sollte ja nicht nur bissiger sein, sondern auch absolut mehr Power haben, richtig? Sind die Handkräfte auch unterschiedlich?



Die V2 hat definitv mehr Power, und das merkt man auch. Ich hatte zwar die M4 am Hardtail und die V2 am Fully, aber dennoch fand ich die V2 effektiver mit grösserer Bremsleistung. Handkräfte bei der V2 etwas geringer, hatte hier weniger auch weniger Ermüdungserscheinungen. Im Vergleich zur V2 war ich von meiner M4 fast etwas enttäuscht (und ich bin mit 95kg Fahrgewicht jetzt auch kein Luftballon...gewichtstechnisch ).

Aber wie Du schon gesagt hast, auch untereinander schwanken die Bremsen.

Wenn man sich im Wald mal trifft, darfste auch mal probefummeln 

Wegen entlüften: ich mach es auf die bei Hope (auf der homepage)  im Video beschriebene Weise. Das klappt ganz gut, ist halt etwas pfrimeliger als einfach mit zwei Spritzen Öl von unten nach oben durchzudrücken. Bisher hab ich auch immer überall die Luft rausbekommen, hat halt schonmal 30 min. gedauert...


----------



## Levty (22. Juni 2011)

So ihr Technik-Freaks 

Suche Alternativen zu meinen Tioga SF MX Pro. 
Primär gehts um gleichbleibenden Grip bei weniger Gewicht.

Wer hat da was zu empfehlen? Und was auf keinen Fall kaufen?
Bin seit ca. 10 Monaten nicht mehr auf aktuellem Stand...

Danke vorab, 

Lev.


----------



## guru39 (23. Juni 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> So ihr Technik-Freaks
> 
> Suche Alternativen zu meinen Tioga SF MX Pro.
> Primär gehts um gleichbleibenden Grip bei weniger Gewicht.
> ...


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2011)

Schlachtplatte oder Schlachtfeld!?!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (28. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte oder Schlachtfeld!?!?
> ...


Die Grundlage für einen gemütlichen Basteltag im kühlen Keller oder sonstwo. Hauptsache man lässt von 32°C nicht irre machen und frönt gepflegt der Bastelleidenschaft.

Also, Herr Optimizer, Glückwunsch, dass es mit dem Rahmen doch noch in dieser Saison geklappt hat. Ich dachte schon es wäre ein Canyon . Mein Vorschlag: Zügig weiterarbeiten und nur ab und zu ein Bild, das aber nicht zwischendurch veröffentlicht wird. Am Ende des Tages ein fertiges Rad und aus die Maus!


Kelme - hau rein!


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juni 2011)

Sogar die Wasserwaage für die richtige Satteleinstellung liegt schon bereit 

Viel Spaß beim Schrauben.

Gruß

Fibbs


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2011)

Ist das links der Montageständer?

Viel Spass beim Aufbau!
Bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt ...


----------



## OZM (28. Juni 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Suche Alternativen zu meinen Tioga SF MX Pro.
> Primär gehts um gleichbleibenden Grip bei weniger Gewicht















Ich habe gerade die Möglichkeit, diese Acros Pedale testen zu dürfen und muss sagen, das ich von der wirklich grossen Aufstandsfläche positiv überrascht bin.
Ich war (ähnlich wie bei der > 700mm Lenker Entwicklung) der Meinung das das keine Rolle spielt.
Tioga bin ich auch gefahren (war mir aber zu dick und die Pins sind im original Zustand nicht fest genug verankert); Acros dürfte eine ähnliche Aufstandsfläche haben. Sonst bin ich die letzten Jahre Shimano DX u Syntace gefahren; da ist das Acros schon einen nette Erfahrung.

Auf der hp sind sie mit 99,95 EUR Gewicht: 466 g gelistet.


----------



## amerryl (28. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte oder Schlachtfeld!?!?


 er ist also doch noch angekommen 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbau und der 1. Testfahrt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte oder Schlachtfeld!?!?


Männerspielplatz  Frei nach dem Hernn Fibbs: Ich glaub, es BAGGERt  Ich wünsche viel Spaß bei Aufbau. Ein paar Liter kühle Weißherbstschorle (wahlweise Weizenradler) und ab gehts!




OZM schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade die Möglichkeit, diese Acros Pedale testen zu dürfen und muss sagen, das ich von der wirklich grossen Aufstandsfläche positiv überrascht bin.


Könntest du vielleicht mal einen Zollstock an die Pedale halten und die relevanten Maße (vor allem die beiden Breiten, in der Mitte über der Achse und außen) messen? Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach etwas richtig breitem, da mein "Klumpfuß" bei manchem Unfug doch immer wieder mal nach außen abrutscht  Den halben Zentimeter Unterschied zwischen Sudpin III und Aerial Pro merke ich schon DEUTLICH, aber da muss noch mehr gehen! Habe momentan die DMR Vault (laut Review echte 115x115mm Trittfläche) im Auge, die ja angeblich mächtig breit sein sollen. Die von Acros angegebenen Maße (120x110mm) dürften mMn glatt gelogen sein. Außerdem sind sie recht schwer (466g), könnten noch etwas flacher sein (20mm), mehr oder zumindest besser angeordnete Pins haben (meine Referenz: NS Aerial Pro) und sind dafür zu teuer (100). Dennoch würden mich die echten Maße mal interessieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte oder Schlachtfeld!?!?



schöner Bagger 
Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!

Darf man vorsichtig nachfragen, wo du bestellt hattest und wie lang du warten musstest? Ich warte momentan auf das Alu-Pendant  und kann's gar nicht ab-warten (der Händler rückt nicht mal mit nem ungefähren Liefertermin raus). Bin da wohl ein bissel von meinen LVs verwöhnt... auf die musste ich nie warten 


PS: und was hat's für ein Sattelstützenmaß? (gehe mal davon aus, dass das beim Troof gleich ist). Hab einmal 30.9 und einmal 31.6 mm gefunden und bin verwirrt!


----------



## eL (28. Juni 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich dachte schon es wäre ein Canyon .
> 
> Kelme - hau rein!



Dacht ich auch

Opti der rahmen sieht komisch aus! echt der hat nen verdammt breiten hinterbau. iss das nen pugsley nachbau?

na mal sehn wenns zusammengemontiert iss

beste grüße


----------



## Thorsten_F (28. Juni 2011)

Soll ich den Steuersatz einbauen?


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Soll ich den Steuersatz einbauen?


Nein Danke! Mir mein Haus bauen genügt vollkommen....


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juni 2011)

scylla schrieb:


> schöner Bagger
> Viel Spaß beim Aufbauen!
> 
> Darf man vorsichtig nachfragen, wo du bestellt hattest und wie lang du warten musstest? Ich warte momentan auf das Alu-Pendant  und kann's gar nicht ab-warten (der Händler rückt nicht mal mit nem ungefähren Liefertermin raus). Bin da wohl ein bissel von meinen LVs verwöhnt... auf die musste ich nie warten



Habs bei Chainreaction bestellt. Aktueller Liefertermin fürs Troof ist Anfang August. Welche Farbe? Rot oder Curry???



scylla schrieb:


> PS: und was hat's für ein Sattelstützenmaß? (gehe mal davon aus, dass das beim Troof gleich ist). Hab einmal 30.9 und einmal 31.6 mm gefunden und bin verwirrt!


Ist beim Bagger dasselbe wie beim Troof und zwar 30,9mm. Aber Achtung: Das Außenmaß ist irgendwas krummes, nämlich 32,2mm (zumindest bei den Stahlrahmen). Im Paket war dann ein Spacer dabei, so daß 34,9mm Klemmen passen.


----------



## scylla (28. Juni 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Habs bei Chainreaction bestellt. Aktueller Liefertermin fürs Troof ist Anfang August. Welche Farbe? Rot oder Curry???




noch mindestens einen monat? 

curry! (einen roten Rahmen hat ja jeder )




> Ist beim Bagger dasselbe wie beim Troof und zwar 30,9mm. Aber Achtung: Das Außenmaß ist irgendwas krummes, nämlich 32,2mm (zumindest bei den Stahlrahmen). Im Paket war dann ein Spacer dabei, so daß 34,9mm Klemmen passen.




danke!


----------



## donnersberger (28. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ist das links der Montageständer?


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2011)

Soggisch von *lomo* auf Flickr

Wenn es das noch in der Farbkombi hellblau mit orangenen Streifen gäbe ...


----------



## lomo (28. Juni 2011)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> Soll ich den Steuersatz einbauen?



Jaja, schon klar.


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Soggisch von *lomo* auf Flickr
> 
> Wenn es das noch in der Farbkombi hellblau mit orangenen Streifen gäbe ...


Liegt das an dem Kameraobjektiv oder sind das ganz fiese Plattfüße?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Liegt das an dem Kameraobjektiv oder sind das ganz fiese Plattfüße?



Käsfuß nicht zu vergessen


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juni 2011)

zum Glück kann mein Firefox-Browser noch keine Gerüche


----------



## mtb_nico (29. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> zum Glück kann mein Firefox-Browser noch keine Gerüche


Was?? Echt nicht? Da brauchste nur das passende Add-On...


----------



## lomo (29. Juni 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> zum Glück kann mein Firefox-Browser noch keine Gerüche



Keine Angst, meine Kamera auch nicht


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Juni 2011)

meine neuste Anschaffung:




Bikekosmetik von fibbs79 auf Flickr

danke an Kelme für den Tipp 
Die Wixe werde ich die Tage mal testen ....

Gruß

Fibbs - Rad glänzt wieder


----------



## Thorsten_F (29. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Jaja, schon klar.


YES!


----------



## Dddakk (29. Juni 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Soggisch von *lomo* auf Flickr
> 
> Wenn es das noch in der Farbkombi hellblau mit orangenen Streifen gäbe ...



..kann man doch bei China-Chain-Chinection ordern:


----------



## donnersberger (7. Juli 2011)

für die Diskussionen im Wald:





 

Fehlt nur noch ne gscheide Befestigung für de Rucksack


----------



## Hardtail94 (7. Juli 2011)

OT:

gabs/gibts das Angebot tatsächlich oder is das nur geshopt?sieht so echt aus aumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (7. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> für die Diskussionen im Wald:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gibt's den auch mit Netzwerkanschluss für die Diskussionen im Forum?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (7. Juli 2011)

@lomo,

ich hol schnell mal Popcorn...


----------



## lomo (7. Juli 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @lomo,
> 
> ich hol schnell mal Popcorn...



Das war doch nur eine Frage ... aber vielleicht braucht man dazu auch das entsprechende Ad-On für den Browser.


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2011)

So, Post aus Dachau bekommen ...




29er von *lomo* auf Flickr

Hihihi


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juli 2011)

Gefällt mir


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Juli 2011)

(in zwei Jahren fährst du bestimmt nen 29er Singlespeeder...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2011)

Wahrscheinlich ...
... mit nem 26er ist man ja nicht mehr siegfähig!


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2011)

Servus ihr Biker aus der Pfalz und Umgebung.
Kann ich bei euch Tipps aus der Region erhalten was Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten angeht?
Wenn ja dann Nähe St.Martin, Maikammer , Edenkoben .
Danke für eine Nachricht


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Kann ich bei euch Tipps aus der Region erhalten was Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten angeht?
> Wenn ja dann Nähe St.Martin, Maikammer , Edenkoben .



Das klappt bestimmt, aber sicher besser, wenn Du noch ein paar Parameter einstreust, wie Dauer, Personenzahl, Anforderungen an die Unterkunft, evtl. Hunde dabei, Preislimit, Weingutnähe oder so was ...


----------



## [email protected] (15. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Das klappt bestimmt, aber sicher besser, wenn Du noch ein paar Parameter einstreust, wie Dauer, Personenzahl, Anforderungen an die Unterkunft, evtl. Hunde dabei, Preislimit, Weingutnähe oder so was ...



Also wir kommen mit 5 Leuten, suchen bisschen was Anspruchsvolles vom Gelände (keine Downhiller), Unterkunft kann Zünftig sein, netter Gasthof. Muss kein tolles Hotel sein mit Wellness. Es sollen 3 Übernachtungen sein 35-40  die Nacht mit Frühstück ist OK. Und Weingutnähe ist doch überall gegeben , oder???


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juli 2011)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Servus ihr Biker aus der Pfalz und Umgebung.
> Kann ich bei euch Tipps aus der Region erhalten was ÃbernachtungsmÃ¶glichkeiten angeht?
> Wenn ja dann NÃ¤he St.Martin, Maikammer , Edenkoben .
> Danke fÃ¼r eine Nachricht



Das Krankenhaus Hetzelstift in Neustadt ist sehr zu empfehlen. Nur 10â¬ pro Tag mit Vollpension  Ich weiss das, ich lag erst vor Kurzem 3 Tage drin


----------



## pfalz (16. Juli 2011)

Metzelstift...?


----------



## Carnologe (16. Juli 2011)

Metztelstift traf bei mir überhaupt nicht zu. Bin sehr zufrieden und froh, nicht in die BG Unfallklinik gegangen zu sein


----------



## [email protected] (16. Juli 2011)

10â¬ ist absolut Ok, wenn man bedenkt das es Vollpension ist und evtl auch nettes Zimmerpersonal hat. Danke fÃ¼r den Tipp


----------



## BenniG. (16. Juli 2011)

Der Thread driftet ja grade eh ein bisschen ab von Parts-Bildern, daher mal ne kurze Frage an alle aus HD/MA:
Wo bekomm ich hier in der nähe so Gewindenieten oder Nietmuttern -oder wie die Viecher heißen- her? Brauch das für einen Flaschenhalter: Sowas hier
 @Guru: Keine Sorge, das Nicolai wird nicht angebohrt. Geht um mein Crossrad


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2011)

Wieso abdriften?
BTW: Nieten gibt es hier genug


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (17. Juli 2011)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Der Thread driftet ja grade eh ein bisschen ab von Parts-Bildern, daher mal ne kurze Frage an alle aus HD/MA:
> Wo bekomm ich hier in der nähe so Gewindenieten oder Nietmuttern -oder wie die Viecher heißen- her? Brauch das für einen Flaschenhalter: Sowas hier
> @Guru: Keine Sorge, das Nicolai wird nicht angebohrt. Geht um mein Crossrad



Servus, Ich würds mal bei Wessels&Müller probieren. Da gibts ne Filiale in MA.
Kenne die Gewindenieten noch aus meiner Schrauberzeit. Könnteste aber auch in ner größeren KFZ-Werkstatt bekommen.

Gruß


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Anti-Abdrifting! 

Neue Pedale und neues Dekor für den Dämpfer









Die Pedale sind extrem empfehlenswert. Trittfläche 105x105mm, Grip endlos...


----------



## Carnologe (18. Juli 2011)

Geilö! Magste Dein Torque? Ich bin momentan bikelos und warte auf die neuen Modelle


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2011)

für den Durchblick...









Im Urlaub gekauft und gleich mal eingeweiht...


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2011)

iss det ne lesebrille? 
welche stärke?


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2011)

nope, bin kurzsichtig...blind wie ein Fisch...

willst dat wirklich wissen, wie blind?


----------



## pfalz (18. Juli 2011)

Rechts:
Sphär. -5,75
Cyl. +2,25
Achse: 106°

Links:
Sphär. -6,00
Cyl. +2,25
Achse: 90°


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Geilö! Magste Dein Torque? Ich bin momentan bikelos und warte auf die neuen Modelle


Absolut! Ist genau die richtige Wahl, wenn man eins für alles will. Könnte natürlich im Park etwas satter liegen und mehr Reserven haben (aber ich habe auch schon reine Park-Karren unterm Bobbes gehabt, die weniger softe Fahrwerke hatten) und auf manchen Touren könnte es natürlich etwas leichter und spritziger sein, aber in der Summe ist es für MICH so wie es jetzt da steht (Stahlfeder Dämpfer, 180-135 U-Turn, 16kg) das perfekte Bike  Tritt sich relativ angenehm bergauf (Wippen gar kein Thema) und ist bergab schön linear und schluckfähig.
Mit Luftfederung kann man nochmal ein gutes halbes kg sparen, ebenso mit anderen Laufrädern und Reifen, aber ich tausche eben keine Teile für Tour oder Park - wobei ich mir wohl doch für gewisse Anlässe mal einen Satz Reifen mit DH Karkasse zulegen werde... der Snakebite im DH Schlauch vorletztes WE in Flims war doch sehr heftig und war schuld, dass ich heftigst geduscht wurde 

btw: die neuen Modelle (meins ist ja aus 2009 und somit noch das alte vor der Modellpflege) sind einen Tick leichter, haben 1cm mehr Federweg (ob mans merkt?) und, das ist mMn das Wichtigste, einen flacheren Lenkwinkel. Ich habe genau deshalb eine 180er Gabel drin (Serie 160), anders wäre es mir zu steil. Der neue Rahmen hat mit gleicher Gabel-Einbaulänge nochmal ~0,8° weniger.


----------



## eL (18. Juli 2011)

boar ey alda


ach verdammt nochmal da hab ich doch deine überschrift der schoner für die unterschrift der brille gehalten!
da musst du zukünftig aber mehr leerzeilen mit einbauen. der satz "hab ich eben mal im urlaub gekauft passte so gar nicht zu ner brille. auf meine neue durft ich fast 4 wochen warten. dafür sehe ich die tracks (und alles andere natürlich auch ) wieder Rattenscharf ;-)

beste grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (19. Juli 2011)

Schecter Damien Elite 7 MBK
Gibson Explorer '76 EB


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Schecter Damien Elite 7 MBK
> Gibson Explorer '76 EB



Oh, Bratgitarre!
Was für'n Verstärker?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Juli 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Rechts:
> Sphär. -5,75
> Cyl. +2,25
> Achse: 106°
> ...








Neuen Avatar gefällig?


----------



## metalfreak (19. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh, Bratgitarre!
> Was für'n Verstärker?



Der 7-Saiter musste endlich her  Natürlich gleich auf dropped A gestimmt  und die Gibson war ein unschlagbares Angebot. Aktuell spiel ich auf nem Peavey 6505+ bretthart und Preis/Leistung 1A


----------



## MoneSi (19. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Neuen Avatar gefällig?


----------



## pfalz (19. Juli 2011)

Pfffff....lachen ihr nur.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## plastikengel (19. Juli 2011)

Verkaufe wegen Neuanschaffungen: 
Deuter Futura 26 SL orenage/grau '06, leichte Gebrauchsspuren; 
Deuter Glide 35+ '06 rot/grau, selten benutzt - wie neu;
Preis jeweils 60  VHB

Auch noch abzugeben for free: IBC Trikot, langarm (eher was für kühlere Tage) in wunderschönen Forumsfarben, Gr. M


----------



## lomo (19. Juli 2011)

Hat nur entfernt was mit Räder zu tun...




Audio-Schlachtplatte von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Juli 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Pfffff....lachen ihr nur.....



Ich kann dich beruhigen, bei mir is es noch etwas mehr!!


----------



## knut1105 (20. Juli 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Schecter Damien Elite 7 MBK
> Gibson Explorer '76 EB



schaut irgendwie aus wie 2 tote mafiosi im sarg...


----------



## metalfreak (20. Juli 2011)

2 Tropenhölzer triffts eher^^


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Tropenhölzer


Umweltmörder!!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Umweltmörder!!!


Da macht man einmal nicht die heimischen Wälder kaputt, und trotzdem ists nicht recht?


----------



## metalfreak (20. Juli 2011)

Nuja Mahagoni ist im Metalbereich mMn das Beste


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. Juli 2011)

Wenn im Metalbereich Mahagoni das Beste ist, werden dann Geigen jetzt aus Titan gebaut?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da macht man einmal nicht die heimischen Wälder kaputt, und trotzdem ists nicht recht?


Irgendeiner meckert immer...




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn im Metalbereich Mahagoni das Beste ist, werden dann Geigen jetzt aus Titan gebaut?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (20. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Umweltmörder!!!



Spiel mal `ne Gitarre aus Fichte/Tanne.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Spiel mal `ne Gitarre aus Fichte/Tanne.


Bei mir dürfte das klangliche Ergebnis etwa das Gleiche sein


----------



## Berghaemmerer (20. Juli 2011)

Gibts da nicht auch noch Metal ähem Eisenholz 

Smubob,
hoffentlich gilt das nicht für Fichten/Tannenlaufräder


----------



## Flugrost (21. Juli 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Gibts da nicht auch noch Metal ähem Eisenholz


Nimm Bongossi (das wirfst ins Wasser und es geht unter), ein Drahtseil als Gurt und der Axman wird nur noch "Emo - Metal" spielen, ohne sich je wieder ritzen zu müssen...


----------



## pfalz (21. Juli 2011)

true metal

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=reBPyJeyPac&feature=player_detailpage"]âªCNC The Machine Cutting Premium Guitar DAISHIN SEIKIâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Carnologe (21. Juli 2011)

Dazu fÃ¤llt mir das ein...

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnIvhlKT7SY"]âª5Axis Machining cnc [www.disn.co.jp] 5Achs DMG/HyperMILLâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## metalfreak (21. Juli 2011)

Mim 7-Saiter erzeug ich solche KlÃ¤nge:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8zbT1xS1brk"]âªChelsea Grin - "Recreant" (official music video)â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QwAc9b4Wuxk"]âªWBTBWB #3 Oh Mama mach Kartoffelsalat | Translation + Lyrics | HQâ¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eOuMJjXdCk"]âªWHITECHAPEL - THIS IS EXILE....MUSIC VIDEO!â¬â      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## guru39 (22. Juli 2011)

BTT .... bitte


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2011)

kommen die vom Mond? Schönes Gudd-Nachdd-Liedsche hammse auf jeden Fall gespielt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (22. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kommen die vom Mond? Schönes Gudd-Nachdd-Liedsche hammse auf jeden Fall gespielt



Apropos Mond...
-> http://www.tagesschau.de/schlusslicht/moontrees100.html


----------



## donnersberger (22. Juli 2011)

ja Zeusch vom Mond iss grad voll modern ... Idar-ObersteinMondgestein in Sonderausstellung zu sehen


----------



## lomo (22. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> kommen die vom Mond? Schönes Gudd-Nachdd-Liedsche hammse auf jeden Fall gespielt



Apropos Mond ...


----------



## knut1105 (23. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Apropos Mond ...



stark ohrenkrebs verdächtig - nur für erfahrene zahnarztfrauen zu empfehlen, um die hände darin zu baden, aber nicht mit perwoll waschen, sonst gibts wohl daraus die kleinste praline der welt und claudia bertani beisst auf einen piemont-kirschenstein


----------



## metalfreak (25. Juli 2011)

geniale Splatter-Parodie


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2011)

Sechs Töpfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lynus (26. Juli 2011)

@ lomo: Womit transportierst du die 6 Töpfe ? 

(Der Motorraum kommt mir relativ kurz vor, ein 1er scheint´s aber nicht zu sein, ebensowenig ein 3er oder Z4)


----------



## Pfalzgott (26. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Sechs Töpfe



Sieht mir nach nem DIESEL aus!!!!


----------



## lomo (26. Juli 2011)

lynus schrieb:


> @ lomo: Womit transportierst du die 6 töpfe ?
> 
> (der motorraum kommt mir relativ kurz vor, ein 1er scheint´s aber nicht zu sein, ebensowenig ein 3er oder z4)



e61


----------



## Flugrost (26. Juli 2011)

Ah, Ok - das ist der neue Bus von BMW...


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2011)

wegen der vielen Töpfe tippe ich auf 'nen Catering-Bus


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> wegen der vielen Töpfe tippe ich auf 'nen Catering-Bus



 vielleicht hängen damit die Bilder aus meinem Flickr-Album zusammen ...




Käseknödel von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2011)

verdammt sieht das schon wieder laeckaaaa aus ....


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> verdammt sieht das schon wieder laeckaaaa aus ....



Leute, ihr müsst mehr radfahren gehn!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Leute, ihr müsst mehr radfahren gehn!



später Lomo, später


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2011)

..aber das ist doch ein Kleinwagen, verglichen mit dem Laderaummonster.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..aber das ist doch ein Kleinwagen, verglichen mit dem Laderaummonster.



Verglichen mit deinem Laderaummonster??? 
Mal schauen, vielleicht bekomm ich günstig so'n Ding ... dann hätte ich schon mal nen Beifahrersitz zu verkaufen 

Jetzt erst mal nen ...




 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Juli 2011)

Haste dir'n Auto gekauft?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> e61



War ich unversichtig mit´m Schlüssel?


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Haste dir'n Auto gekauft?



Davon habe ich noch nicht so viele, im Vergleich zu Fahrrädern ...


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> War ich unversichtig mit´m Schlüssel?



Ich hab nen Generalschlüssel


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Juli 2011)

Der Anblick kam mir auch gleich bekannt vor, wenngleich ich diesen bestimmt nur 10 mal beim Waschwassernachfüllen hatte. Muss da nie dran.


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2011)

jetzt wird's zwar wieder wärmer, aber für die Knie an den kalten Tagen ...


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2011)

und dann noch das hier:


----------



## lomo (29. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> jetzt wird's zwar wieder wärmer, aber für die Knie an den kalten Tagen ...



Wie sind'n die?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (29. Juli 2011)

taugen die was - bin mit meinen sixsixone 'kyle strait knee' nicht so zufrieden - noch kein einziges mal mit den dingern gestürzt - dafür aber die knie-innenseite schon aufgescheuert (vom fahrradrahmen - lächerlich), so dass ich mit klebeband flicken musste... und das nach einer woche klwalsertal...


----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2011)

habse bisher nur ne 1/2 Stunde zu Hause getragen (ohne Stürze )
Idee ist, die Teile in den Rucksack zu packen, wenn ich mal ohne die großen Knie+Schienbein-Protektoren unterwegs bin und dann die Teile für derbere Abfahrten zu haben. Mein erster Eindruck:

+ schützen nicht nur die Kniescheibe, sondern auch das drumherum mit ein paar Polstern
+ scheinen gut verarbeitet zu sein
- relativ wuchtig, hatte mir die etwas kleiner vorgestellt
- ohne die Schuhe auszuziehen kriegt man die Teile nicht an (das wußte ich schon vorher)

Kann ja mal demnächst meine Produktkritik etwas erweitern, werde die Teile morgen  mal in den Rucksack stecken und vielleicht auch anziehen...


----------



## Carnologe (29. Juli 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (29. Juli 2011)

hehe


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. Juli 2011)

doch so rethorisch gewandt


----------



## lomo (30. Juli 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


>



Kenn isch gar net annerschd. Gell!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> jetzt wird's zwar wieder wärmer, aber für die Knie an den kalten Tagen ...


Dafür taugen sie bestens, halten bei beliebiger Außentemperatur kätzchenwarm 




lomo schrieb:


> Wie sind'n die?


Ich finde die Teile als Alternative zwischen Race Face Knie/Schienbein und "gar nix" sehr tauglich. Ich hatte sie eigentlich in erster Linie zum Snowboarden gekauft, ziehe sie aber mittlerweile auch für leichteres Gelände gerne mal an, wenn ich nicht ganz ohne fahren möchte. Bin schon bei sommerlichen Temperaturen damit einen ganzen Tag Flowtrail hoch und runter gefahren, ohne sie auszuziehen, war erträglich. Es stellt sich darunter recht schnell ein saftiger, aber nicht allzu unangenehmer Dauerzustand ein, da man die Nässe nicht so sehr spürt (unter den großen Schützern stört mich die Schwitzerei irgendwie mehr). Man kann sie auch einfach fürs Hochstrampeln auf machen und umgedreht zu den Knöcheln runter schieben, da stören sie eigentlich kaum. Aber auch so pedaliert es sich sehr gut mit den Teilen. Einziges Manko: wenn man bei einem Sturz ein Stück bäuchlings über den Boden rutscht, schiebt es die recht leicht runter, auch wenn sie fest genug sitzen. Die Qualitätsmängel, die Knut beschreibt, kann ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen. Zwar hat sich bei mir (in den bis jetzt 1,5 Jahren) auch schon die eine oder andere Naht gelöst und die Klettverschlüsse haben schon etwas am Material gerupft, aber alles nix Dramatisches.


----------



## knut1105 (30. Juli 2011)

^ vielleicht sitz auch nur so verkrampft aufm rad und hab'se mir deshalb am schaltzug aufgescheuert - mangelndes fahrerisches können kann und will ich bei mir nicht ausschliessen!


----------



## Joshua60 (30. Juli 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> jetzt wird's zwar wieder wärmer, aber für die Knie an den kalten Tagen ...



oben frieren geht ja mal gar net !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Juli 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> ^ vielleicht sitz auch nur so verkrampft aufm rad und hab'se mir deshalb am schaltzug aufgescheuert - mangelndes fahrerisches können kann und will ich bei mir nicht ausschliessen!


 na das würde ich dir jetzt nicht unterstellen wollen! 
Bei mir ist es bei den "großen" Schützern umgekehrt: mit den zerscheuer ich mir immer das Oberrohr...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> mit den zerscheuer ich mir immer das Oberrohr...



AUA 

meine Schoner haben eine Lüftung eingebaut 





dazu hat es noch nicht einmal nen Sturz oder ähnliches benötigt


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juli 2011)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> oben frieren geht ja mal gar net !!!



dann kann's ja jetzt so richtig losgehen 

hier ist übrigens das Brückenbild vom Dienstag:


----------



## Levty (30. Juli 2011)

Für Wolfgang:




Die Farbe kannste knicken, aber der Rahmen


----------



## Hardtail94 (31. Juli 2011)

Die Farbe is doch das einzig geile dadran 

*duckundweg*


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Juli 2011)

schöner Rahmen - bis auf das Ausfallende (nonsteckachsencompatible)


----------



## Bogie (31. Juli 2011)

LEV...
Das ist ein Cotic-Rahmen. Das BeFe. Absolut geniales Bike.
Ich fahre die gleiche Geometrie spazieren, heißt bei mir allerdings Soul und ist dann der etwas leichtere Rahmen und ohne ISCG.
@Fibbs: Schei$$ auf die Steckachse hinten..

Und ich steh auf die Farbe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## knut1105 (31. Juli 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> na das würde ich dir jetzt nicht unterstellen wollen!



hast mich noch nicht rumeiern und fallen sehen ;-)


----------



## Levty (31. Juli 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> LEV...
> Das ist ein Cotic-Rahmen. Das BeFe. Absolut geniales Bike.
> Ich fahre die gleiche Geometrie spazieren, heißt bei mir allerdings Soul und ist dann der etwas leichtere Rahmen und ohne ISCG.
> @Fibbs: Schei$$ auf die Steckachse hinten..
> ...


Eine Steckachse hinten ist zu viel. Und ISCG brauche ich für meine KeFü 

Kommt Zeit, kommt Geld, kommt BFe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> AUA


Am letzten Rahmen hab ich noch das Oberrohr mit Folie abgeklebt, beim Raw-Torque fällts eh kaum auf 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> meine Schoner haben eine Lüftung eingebaut
> [...]
> dazu hat es noch nicht einmal nen Sturz oder ähnliches benötigt


Gerade bei den super teuren Teilen echt ärgerlich! 

btw: ich quäle mich gerade mit der Entscheidung normale Tech V2 oder die Special Edition 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> schöner Rahmen - bis auf das Ausfallende (nonsteckachsencompatible)


1. 10mm Schnellspannsteckachse geht immer!
2. wie Lev schon meinte: Steckachse hintem am Hardtail ist relativ überflüssig.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gerade bei den super teuren Teilen echt ärgerlich!



ich bekomme vom Hersteller Neue zugesendet, obwohl keine Rechung mehr vorhanden war -> 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> btw: ich quäle mich gerade mit der Entscheidung normale Tech V2 oder die Special Edition



Special Edition


----------



## pfalz (3. August 2011)

> Special Edition









Schau mal hier, gar nicht mal soviel teurer als die Standard (halt nur mit floating-Scheiben...vented dann +80Eus)


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2011)

Floating = völlig ausreichend & weniger quietschanfällig


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich bekomme vom Hersteller Neue zugesendet, obwohl keine Rechung mehr vorhanden war ->


Oh, das nenn ich mal Service! 

Bei meinen neuen Race Face (wieder Rally FR) ist am Knie auch der Stoff schon leicht aus der Paspel ausgerissen... vielleicht sollte ich das auch mal reklamieren  Die neuen sind übrigens leider lange nicht mehr so gut wie die alten  Die sind trotz gleicher Größe (L) fast eine Handbreite kürzer  Das war an den alten grad so gut, weil sie auf den Schuhen aufstanden und nicht nach unten rutschten. Genau das machen die neuen jetzt nämlich, vermutlich auch weil der Kniebereich jetzt nicht mehr so flexibel ist. Dazu kommt auch noch, dass irgendeine Naht am oberen, äußeren Rand des Polsters scheuert - nach den 3 Tagen Flims & Laax war an einer Stelle die Haut durch  Optik und Anfassqualität sind top, eher besser als vorher, der Stoff und die Nähnte machen einen deutlich haltbareren Eindruck. Und farblich passen sie wunderbar zu meinem Braun-Wahn 




(Rucksack hab ich jetzt auch einen braunen -> der schwarze steht zum Verkauf 
braunen Helm hab ich auch, ist aber nur noch Reserve, weil 300g schwerer *Nacken-Aua*)

Schade, dass die funktionellen Vorzüge etwas geschrumpft sind. Ich finde sie allerdings trotzdem noch gut, so ist es nicht, vor allem die Arm-Schützer sind auch besser als die alten ("Strumpf" nur noch im der Ellenbeuge -> bessere Belüftung; besserer Sitz, bessere Polsterung). Aber wenn man nach jahrelanger Zufriedenheit das Nachfolgemodell kauft, hinterlässt das einen faden Beigeschmack. Ich dachte mir, das könnte hier evtl. auch jemanden interessieren...


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Special Edition





pfalz schrieb:


>


Ihr Schweine!!  Jetzt hatte ich mich eigentlich schon so gut wie fÃ¼r die normale entschieden  Bike-Box wÃ¤re auch meine bevorzugte Bezugsquelle, habe auch schon wegen ein paar Sachen dort angefragt. Die SE ist dort halt 60â¬ teurer und fÃ¼r mich ist echt der reine Vorteil die Farbe. Die team-grÃ¼nen Teile wÃ¼rde ich verkaufen (da ist sicher jemand scharf drauf) und durch orangene ersetzen - das wÃ¼rde ich aber bei beiden machen, nur bei der normalen wÃ¼rde ich einfach die vorhandenen eloxieren lassen, kommt also finanziell unterm Strich wohl fast aufs gleiche raus, mit GlÃ¼ck bei der SE etwas besser. Bei der SE sind dann weitestgehend alle Schrauben aus Titan, die kÃ¶nnte ich fast komplett verkaufen, denn an den Bremsscheiben will ich kein Ti, fÃ¼r den Rest hab ich selbst noch welche aus Ti oder Al. Ob ich damit einigermaÃen den Mehrpreis reinholen kann ist halt fraglich. Die SE sind bei Bike-Box ehr gerade ausverkauf und kommen erst in ca. 2 Wochen wieder rein.

Vented Discs kommen bei mir Ã¼brigens eh nicht in Frage, erstens weil ich auch schon von notorischem Schleifen bei denen gehÃ¶rt habe, zweitens weil die Dinger asozial teuer sind und drittens weil ich weder schwergewichtig bin (naggich u70) noch so hart fahre, dass ich das brauchen wÃ¼rde  Habe auch schon Ã¼berlegt, hinten nur 183er Scheiben zu nehmen, sollte bei dem Fleisch was die Teile haben locker reichen, kostet bei der SE aber komischerweise Aufpreis 

Hier zur Erinnerung nochmal meine Farb-Vorstellungen, hab jetzt auch mal ein Bild der normalen eingefÃ¤rbt:



 .


----------



## pfalz (3. August 2011)

> team-grünen Teile würde ich verkaufen (da ist sicher jemand scharf drauf)



Du könntest Dir ja auch die Special Edition kaufen und die grünen teile gegen meine schwarzen tauschen....höhöhö 

Fahre zur Zeit 203 vented vorne und 183er floating hinten (war eigentlich nicht geplant, bin aber an eine gebrauchte mit 2x 183er Scheiben drangekommen, so habe ich zwei bikes mit 203 vorne und 180 hinten draus gemacht). Naggisch 92kg, für die Pfalz hat es bisher locker gereicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Wegen den Teilen schau mer mal 




pfalz schrieb:


> Fahre zur Zeit 203 vented vorne und 183er floating hinten (war eigentlich nicht geplant, bin aber an eine gebrauchte mit 2x 183er Scheiben drangekommen, so habe ich zwei bikes mit 203 vorne und 180 hinten draus gemacht). Naggisch 92kg, für die Pfalz hat es bisher locker gereicht...


Für die Pfalz hat mir die Mono M4 auch immer gereicht. Aber nach 1 Tag Bikepark ist mir gefühlt die Hand abgefault... konnte teilweise den Lenker kaum noch gescheit halten. Ist bei mir (Patient) halt immer bissl ne spezielle Sache wegen meinem "Schaden"  Ist alles immer nur rechts ein Problem


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2011)

Bin gerade auf der Suche nach einer Ersatzfeder für eine Fox 36 Van 160mm in Grün. Falls jemand sowas rumliegen hat, bitte bei mir melden. Danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> ... Fox 36 Van ...


Fürs Remydemy?


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fürs Remydemy?



Exakt!  

Ich wollt schon lange mal ne Stahlfedergabel ausprobieren und nun steht dieses gute Stück im Keller und wartet auf den ersten Einsatz:





Ist aktuell eine gelbe Feder drin und ich mags lieber bissel sanfter...weist ja, das Alter!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2011)

Hab mir auch gerade die 36er VAN zugelegt. Der Wahnsinn wie das Teil gegenüber der Talas anspricht  

Hab die Feder für 70-80kg eingebaut, hab jetzt noch eine Feder für 80-90kg -> Farbe ?????

Für welche Gewichtsklasse ist die grüne Feder?


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2011)

Blau = 70- 82 kg
Grün = 82-95 kg
Gelb = 95 - 1xx kg

Dann müsstest du die blaue Feder montiert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (3. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Ich wollt schon lange mal ne Stahlfedergabel ausprobieren und nun steht dieses gute Stück im Keller und wartet auf den ersten Einsatz


Nice!  Meinen 3-fachen Glückwunsch dazu. Erstens wegen der Stahlfeder, zweitens wegen der größeren Steifigkeit von Casting und Achse, drittens weil 1cm mehr (und besserer ) Federweg und ~0,5° flacherer Lenkwinkel dem Remedy sehr gut tun werden. Du wirst es lieben - alle 3 Sachen einzeln 




Houschter schrieb:


> Ist aktuell eine gelbe Feder drin und ich mags lieber bissel sanfter...weist ja, das Alter!


Ja, das ist schon gut so, lieber etwas softer. Ne Stahlfedergabel ist ja schön linear, die gibt den Federweg "ehrlicher" frei als ne Luftgabel. Und wenn man die mal an den Anschlag semmelt, machts normal auch nix. Habe bei mir auch ne extra-soft Feder drin - wobei das wegen dem Umbau auf 180 auch wieder relativ ist...




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab mir auch gerade die 36er VAN zugelegt. Der Wahnsinn wie das Teil gegenüber der Talas anspricht


Wundert dich das? Eine schlechter ansprechende Gabel als eine Talas (und evtl. eine alte Wotan) dürfte es vermutlich kaum geben  Wobei man auch da mit wenig Aufwand regelrechte Wunder bewirken kann...


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. August 2011)

Wenn ich es morgen schaffe die Gabel noch einzubauen und zu testen bring ich dir die grüne Feder mit ....


----------



## Houschter (3. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn ich es morgen schaffe die Gabel noch einzubauen und zu testen bring ich dir die grüne Feder mit ....



Wenn du es nicht schaffst dann pack alles ins Auto und wir basteln in Weidenthal alles zusammen! 

Bring die Feder mal mit, dann kann ich beim SiS bissel ausprobieren. Ich bring ne 32er Nuss und ne Ratsche mit, dann wird getestet...

Hab die Gabel gerade montiert und bin mal auf die ersten Eindrücke im Gelände gespannt. Die Probefahrt vor der Haustür war schon sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. August 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> in Weidenthal alles zusammen!



noch immer nicht eingebaut 

Ich pack schon mal den Klappstuhl ein: 



> ...Bentzung eines geliehenen Klappstuhles bei Nichtbenutzung?
> Falls sich jemand für SIS bei SIS von einem SIS Besucher mit zuvielen Klappstühlen einen solchen ausleiht, würde ich diesen gerne immer dann benutzen, wenn der Ausleiher den geliehenen Klappstuhl bei SIS gerade nicht für ein SIS-KLAPPSTUHLSITZEN benutzt!
> 
> Danke!


 by Olli


----------



## lomo (4. August 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> noch immer nicht eingebaut
> 
> Ich pack schon mal den Klappstuhl ein:



Kannst mehrere einpacken, da ist noch viel Platz 




Donnerstag von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## knut1105 (4. August 2011)

^ wie lang noch....

aha - noch schönstes wetter an der wettkampfstätte. schau'n mer mal wie's am samstag wird.... aber kneifen gültet eh nicht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. August 2011)

schei$$e war´s 


vorher:



LOMO von fibbs79 auf Flickr

nachher:



SiS2011 von Keili auf Flickr

Perfekte Arbeitskleidung:



SIS 2011 von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (7. August 2011)

@fibbs: Steh ich da bei euch am Pavillon? Hatte ich für sowas Zeit? 

Edit: Ah, Mist, gerade erkannt. Is ja von Keili, an dessen Streckenposten ...


----------



## Kelme (8. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit: Ah, Mist, gerade erkannt. Is ja von Keili, an dessen Streckenposten ...


So wir gefahren seid, ist es immer noch ein Wunder dich dort stehend zu sehen. Elender Fit****er!


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> So wir gefahren seid, ist es immer noch ein Wunder dich dort stehend zu sehen. Elender Fit****er!



Ich war um 05:58 Uhr im Ziel und hätte noch ne Runde fahren können. Allerdings habe ich dann dem Poperzi zwei Bier entlockt (die er mir die Runden vorher immer als Riesling angepriesen hat) und wollte dann nicht mehr weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. August 2011)

Vernünftig. Sehr vernünftig.
Ich geh' jetzt man mit den Hunden Strecke angucken und dann ein großes Paket auspacken, das wieder den Bezug zur Schlachtplatte herstellt.


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Vernünftig. Sehr vernünftig.
> Ich geh' jetzt man mit den Hunden Strecke angucken und dann ein großes Paket auspacken, das wieder den Bezug zur Schlachtplatte herstellt.



Paket von Schlachti?


----------



## knut1105 (8. August 2011)

schlachtplattenbilanz der weidenthaler-nacht:   
- nach einer runde sattelstütze matschbedingt ausser betrieb.  
- nach einer runde bremsbreläge runtergeschrubbt  - pälzer sand-matsch schafft alles.  
- nach 'ner halben runde single-speed vorne an den kettenblättern     

 Da iss noch massig luft für innovation bei den herstellern von schaltwerken, scheibenbremsen und höhenverstellbaren sattelstützen.... eigentlich alles konstruktionsbedingte mängel - bzw. schönwetter-designs.       

 - bester spruch aus der saarländischen nachbarschaft (sinngemäss):   "aahhhh - eee 6000 euro nicolai unnn kee rad dreht sich mee rum"


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Naja, mein Schalterrahmen hat mächtig was einstecken müssen ... mal schauen, ob ein Tausch notwendig ist ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. August 2011)

Du hast Dein Rad eben einfach nicht lieb genug. Schau doch mal oben, da hat einer echter Radfreund sein Carbon - Scott LT 20 allen Ernstes komplett inkl. Tauchrohre mit alten Schläuchen eingewickelt, damit es keine Kratzer bekommt (gefunden im Bikemarkt). Das ist wahre Liebe!  

Und das Bekloppteste was ich seit langem gesehen hab. Obwohl ... nach SIS ... naja, ist zumindest weit vorne!

Obwohl es mich wundert, dass er keine Lammfellschonbezüge drüber gemacht hat!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. August 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich geh' jetzt man mit den Hunden Strecke angucken



Die Hunde haben ja nen Quattro-Antrieb und können dich im Notfall wieder aus dem Schlamm ziehen


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> schlachtplattenbilanz der weidenthaler-nacht:
> - nach einer runde sattelstütze matschbedingt ausser betrieb.
> - nach einer runde bremsbreläge runtergeschrubbt  - pälzer sand-matsch schafft alles.
> - nach 'ner halben runde single-speed vorne an den kettenblättern


Da hätte ich eigentlich mit sofortigen, eingehenden (eingängigen!) Verbesserungs-Vorschlägen aus dem Lager der Technikverweigerer gerechnet


----------



## Levty (8. August 2011)

Tages- TOP: 




Tages- FLOP:  (supported by E-Klasse)


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Tages- FLOP:  (supported by E-Klasse)


 Wie passiert?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (8. August 2011)

autsch!


----------



## Tobsn (8. August 2011)

... wenigstens hat die Kurbel überlebt.


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Tages- FLOP:  (supported by E-Klasse)
> ...



Autschn!


----------



## Levty (8. August 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> ... wenigstens hat die Kurbel überlebt.


1. Rechtes Vorderrad
2. Rechter Kotflügel
- Trennung vom Bike - 
3a) Landung auf Motorhaube
3b) Bike stehengeblieben vor dem Auto
4. Abrollen vors Auto

Ich glaube, das war Filmreif...


----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> 1. Rechtes Vorderrad
> 2. Rechter Kotflügel
> - Trennung vom Bike -
> 3a) Landung auf Motorhaube
> ...



Schon in youtube eingestellt?


----------



## Tobsn (8. August 2011)

Darum immer ne scharfe GoPro am Vorbau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (8. August 2011)

Und noch ne Helmkamera für die zwote Einstellung


----------



## Levty (8. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Und noch ne Helmkamera für die zwote Einstellung


Dafür brauche ich erstmal einen Helm...

@Tobi: Der Kurbel gehts Super


----------



## pfalz (8. August 2011)

@Lev
Hoffentlich alles in Ordnung....


----------



## Levty (8. August 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> @Lev
> Hoffentlich alles in Ordnung....


Man, Traumgabel. 

Soweit so gut. Suche einen neuen Rahmen, LRS und Gabel/Vorbau Set 
54cm Sitzrohr bitte.


----------



## Flugrost (8. August 2011)

Lev, alles incl. Knie heilgeblieben - abgesehen von irgendwelchen Dachschäden?

Wäre der da interessant?


----------



## Levty (8. August 2011)

Knie geht's erstaunlicher Weise immer besser! 
Rahmen extremst gut, brauche aber Oberrohr 58/Sitzrohr 60. Schöne Seite, danke!


----------



## Flugrost (9. August 2011)

War mir eigentlich klar, dass ein 54er Sitzrohr zu knapp ist und das im Post dreimal obendran ein Schreibfehler war. Vielleicht hätte ich was für dich im Keller stehen... PN


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

@ Lev: was wenigstens der Benz-Fahrer schuld, sprich $$$?


@ pfalz: die guten alten Italienerinnen  RC2?
btw: sag mal bitte bescheid, ob du das Grünzeug haben willst...


----------



## pfalz (9. August 2011)

@Smu

joah, RC2... Grünzeug würd ich nehmen, dachte, ich hätte Dir zurückgeschrieben *schäm*


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> joah, RC2... Grünzeug würd ich nehmen, dachte, ich hätte Dir zurückgeschrieben *schäm*


* sehr gut!
* und nochmal: sehr gut  Dann kann ich mir das mit dem Bikemarkt sparen  Melde mich, wenn das Zeug da ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## katermurr (9. August 2011)

nich schlecht was hier für Geschäfte ablaufen in aller Öffentlichkeit


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. August 2011)

Was ist denn schon dabei, öffentlich Dope... äh Hope zu verticken?


----------



## pfalz (10. August 2011)

> Melde mich, wenn das Zeug da ist...



So mok wi dat


----------



## Levty (11. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


>



Und der Nachfolger: Kotter!




Frisch geflext


----------



## lomo (11. August 2011)

Aaaaa, Astra!


----------



## pfalz (12. August 2011)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, Rothaus


----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2011)

Aaaaaaah - Gaffer-Tape!!!


----------



## Levty (12. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Aaaaaaah - Gaffer-Tape!!!


*Gaffa


----------



## katermurr (12. August 2011)

Aaaa sind das immer noch dieselben Socken wie damals aufm Trail (war glaub ich 2007 oder 8)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. August 2011)

Gaffer-Tape?


----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2011)

Der gafft durch's gaffer tape...

Bis heute hab ich das Zeuch auch "Gaffa" geschrieben, und ebenso gedacht, gaffer, duck tape und Panzerband wäre alles das gleiche.
Dem ist aber mitnichten so.
Wird Zeit für Feierabend...


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

[Klugschei$$modus]

Mh, eigentlich "gaffer tape", da es angeblich von "gaffer" = Chefbeleuchter kommen soll ... soweit die unbestätigte Historie.

[/Klugschei$$modus]


----------



## el Zimbo (12. August 2011)

Das stand da auch dabei, Gaffer=Oberbeleuchter.


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Wird Zeit für Feierabend...



;-) :schorle:


----------



## knut1105 (12. August 2011)

... entwickelt sich so langsam vom schlachter-fred zum lern-fred


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (12. August 2011)

> Chefbeleuchter





> :schorle:



Alle Lampen an....Könnt man eigentlich noch in den Hammer...


----------



## Levty (12. August 2011)

Bin den Boden-Zirkus satt. Ein Geschenk, von mir an mich selbst, pünktlich zur Rückreise:


----------



## Levty (12. August 2011)

Neues Leben eingehaucht 




(...für ein Mädel, deshalb Freilauf + Plattform)


----------



## lomo (12. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> (...für ein Mädel, deshalb Freilauf + Plattform)



Ah, also keine von den Fixie-Hipsteretten.


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Neues Leben eingehaucht
> ...
> 
> (...für ein Mädel, deshalb Freilauf + Plattform)


Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die Sattelhöhe für Levty eingestellt ist und das Mädel mindestens 15 cm längere Beine hat. Dann sieht das Mädel wahrscheinlich gut aus und das Bike auf jeden Fall besser.
Die Kurbel möge ein Notbehelf sein (es sei denn es ist eine Stadtschlampe).


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2011)

Lev, der Nachlauf der Gabel is far too much. Normal sind bei den alten Rahmen max. 3,5cm - hier siehts wie acht cm aus.Was is DA los?


----------



## Flugrost (13. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ah, also keine von den Fixie-Hipsteretten.





			
				Kelme schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass die Sattelhöhe für Levty eingestellt ist und das Mädel mindestens 15 cm längere Beine hat. Dann sieht das Mädel wahrscheinlich gut aus und das Bike auf jeden Fall besser.
> Die Kurbel möge ein Notbehelf sein (es sei denn es ist eine Stadtschlampe).


Ihr seid echte Nerds...


----------



## lomo (13. August 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ihr seid echte Nerds...


----------



## Levty (13. August 2011)

Form follows function. Der größte schmarrn an dem Bike sind die Pedale.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. August 2011)

Die Kurbel ist das einzige Teil an dem Bike, mit dem ich was anfangen könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. August 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Neues Leben eingehaucht
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linkshänderin, kurzbeinig, dicke Beine (44/11?), langer Torso, farbenblind? Die muss echt nett sein, damit das hinhaut!


----------



## eL (15. August 2011)

das hätt ich charmanter garnicht sagen können ;-)


----------



## Dddakk (15. August 2011)

..mir gefällt das so, besonders der Kapselheber an der Gabel.


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..mir gefällt das so, besonders der Kapselheber an der Gabel.



Gips des fer die Pälzer aach mit Korkezieher?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Gips des fer die Pälzer aach mit Korkezieher?


Damit kommste aber nicht durch'n TÜV!


----------



## lomo (15. August 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Damit kommste aber nicht durch'n TÜV!



Bin eh bei der DÄHGRAH!


----------



## Carnologe (16. August 2011)

En rischdige Pälzer lässt de TÜV von 'nem Türk mache


----------



## mtb_nico (17. August 2011)

Nicht neu aber wieder fast wie neu... 




b-klasse_1 von pfaelzerbiker auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. August 2011)

Geiles Rentnertaxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (17. August 2011)

ist der Hangar im Hintergrund auch Dir?


----------



## lukabe (17. August 2011)

Kleine Shoppingtour:




Geniales Teil - Hat sich schon im strömenden Regen beim Bergauffahren bewährt.




Gut und günstig




Auch geniale Teile, erster richtiger Test am Fels steht aber noch aus...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. August 2011)

Ne gescheite biketaugliche Regenjacke bräuchte ich auch endlich mal. Sieht gut aus!
Red Chilli? Ist das ne Tochterfirma von Conti?  BTW: keine 5.10? Pfff!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ist der Hangar im Hintergrund auch Dir?


Da steht mein Jet drinne. Den zeig ich hier aber nicht weil ihr dann alle neidisch seid...


----------



## eL (18. August 2011)

uff so ne lumpische F4  sin mer nich neidüsch nicö

watt war denn mit deine B_klasse los? hast nen dropp nich jestanden?


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2011)

eL schrieb:


> uff so ne lumpische F4  sin mer nich neidüsch nicö
> 
> watt war denn mit deine B_klasse los? hast nen dropp nich jestanden?


Als letzte Jets waren in Sembach glaube ich F-16... 

Nix Drop nix gestanden. Irgendein Horst ist bei der Jungpfalzhüttengeschichte mit dem Schlüssel an meiner Heckklappe lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2011)

Ah, Lackschaden repariert. Schätze, das ging auf Versicherung?


----------



## mtb_nico (18. August 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ah, Lackschaden repariert. Schätze, das ging auf Versicherung?


Ne,.. hat nicht die Selbstbeteiligung erreicht... Dafür siehts auch nicht aus wie wenn die Heckklappe komplett lackiert worden wäre...  Naja, wenn noch mal was dran kommen sollte wird richtig gemacht.


----------



## Dddakk (18. August 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Als letzte Jets waren in Sembach glaube ich F-16...



Hatten die nicht die A-10 Fairchilds?


----------



## el Zimbo (18. August 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Naja, wenn noch mal was dran kommen sollte wird richtig gemacht.



Genau, dann kriegt das Schlüsselkind erstmal ein paar "Anhals"...


----------



## lukabe (18. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ne gescheite biketaugliche Regenjacke bräuchte ich auch endlich mal. Sieht gut aus!
> Red Chilli? Ist das ne Tochterfirma von Conti?  BTW: keine 5.10? Pfff!



Hab sie nur bedingt zum biken an, dafür ist sie mir fast zu schade , vor allem werd ich mir bei dem Preis nicht mal eben so ne neue kaufen 
Auf Red Chili schwör ich schon seit ein paar Jahren, und wie man so schön sagt: Never change a running System 
Die Schuhe haben praktisch die gleiche Form und Gummimischung wie die Vorgänger, aber die waren auch eigentlich perfekt.


----------



## eL (18. August 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Als letzte Jets waren in Sembach glaube ich F-16...
> 
> Nix Drop nix gestanden. Irgendein Horst ist bei der Jungpfalzhüttengeschichte mit dem Schlüssel an meiner Heckklappe lang.




Na so ein depp

wozu glaubt er gibt es funkfernbedienungen? kontaktloses öffnen schont den lack!!!


----------



## Bumble (19. August 2011)

...


----------



## MoneSi (19. August 2011)

Na, für diesen wertvollen Beitrag hat sich das frühe Aufstehen aber allemal gelohnt!


----------



## el Zimbo (19. August 2011)

Mich würd auch mal interessieren, was da vorher stand, leider war ich um die Zeit schon im Bett...

Übrigens: Viel Spaß und gutes Wetter am "weißen Berg", euch allen!


----------



## lomo (19. August 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Na, für diesen wertvollen Beitrag hat sich das frühe Aufstehen aber allemal gelohnt!



Wieso?
10:57 Uhr!!! Soweit kann das nicht her sein ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. August 2011)

Die neue Bremse ist da 





Für die Weight-Weenies: Wiege-Fotos der Einzelteile im Album!

Leider fehlen momentan noch die Scheiben, weil irrtümlicherweise einteilige Stahl-Scheiben statt Floating Discs geliefert wurden  Die werden aber dank der flexiblen Hope-Mannen unkompliziert auf der Eurobike umgetauscht  Fahren könnte ich sie eh noch nicht, da die grünen Teile (@ pfalz: ) sowie die Stahlflexleitungen schon verkauft sind und das mit der Bedingung "Neuzustand". Die silbernen Teile gehen, zusammen mit einer abgebeizten und polierten Canyon Sattelklemme, am Montag erstmal weg zum Eloxierer


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. August 2011)




----------



## metalfreak (27. August 2011)

Wieder nix mit Bikeparts 

G-Technology G-Drive 2TB für ein wenig mehr Ordnung am mac!




G-Drive von B.Klose auf Flickr


----------



## lukabe (30. August 2011)

Bisschen Shopping:


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2011)

Die Knieschützer sind top!  Aber ich dachte, ich hätte dich davor gewarnt, dass die neuen Trickstuff Beläge nach einigen (vertrauenswürdigen) Berichten schei$$e sein sollen...!?


----------



## lomo (30. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Knieschützer sind top!  ...



Merk ich mir!




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> .... Aber ich dachte, ich hätte dich davor gewarnt, dass die neuen Trickstuff Beläge nach einigen (vertrauenswürdigen) Berichten schei$$e sein sollen...!?



Erfahrungswerte?


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte?


Die alten waren klasse, egal ob S oder RSR. Die neuen hat ein Bekannter von mir gehabt und die waren wohl in kürzester Zeit pulverisiert und haben auch nicht mehr so gut gebremst wie die alten. Einige hier im Forum konnten das bestätigen...


----------



## lukabe (30. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Knieschützer sind top!  Aber ich dachte, ich hätte dich davor gewarnt, dass die neuen Trickstuff Beläge nach einigen (vertrauenswürdigen) Berichten schei$$e sein sollen...!?



Das hatte ich nicht mehr im Kopf... 
Hatte die alten S mal, die waren echt top, falls die hier jetzt nix sind... naja, Pech gehabt.


----------



## metalfreak (30. August 2011)

Clarks bei CRC sind top! Günstig und verzögern einwandfrei bei mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (30. August 2011)

Du hast doch beim letzten Mal die gesinterten gekauft, oder? Sind die auch i. O.? Die hatte ich überlegt, mal in der Hope zu testen.


----------



## Levty (30. August 2011)

Ich krieg' die Krise und suche:

*Rennradgabel, mit 1" Schraubschaft*, min. 210mm lang und min 30mm Gewinde.
Das Gewinde sollte bei einem längeren Schaft bei 180mm anfangen, den Rest bekomme ich mit der Flex hin


----------



## metalfreak (30. August 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du hast doch beim letzten Mal die gesinterten gekauft, oder? Sind die auch i. O.? Die hatte ich überlegt, mal in der Hope zu testen.



Grad am überlegen, aber ja die sollten einwandfrei gewesen sein. Hatte bis jetzt keine Probleme mit meiner Elixir. Weiß aber grad nimmer ob ich die grad drin hab oder wann ich die drin hatte  sry...


----------



## lomo (30. August 2011)

Die Post war da! Yippieh!




Die Post war da von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. August 2011)

sau gut der Gluteus Maximus


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. September 2011)

ich fang mal die Diskussion an bevor ich es gekauft habe 

wenn ich mit einem 3-Fach Umwerfer 2-Fach fahre, und nicht alle 9 Gänge auf dem 36 Blatt fahren kann, da entweder die Kette beim größten bzw. kleinsten Ritzel am Umwerfer schleift, funktioniert das ganze mit einem 2-Fach Umwerfer??

Gruß

Fibbs - was ne blöde Frage(stellung)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. September 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich fang mal die Diskussion an bevor ich es gekauft habe
> ...



Hand drauf!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. September 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> wenn ich mit einem 3-Fach Umwerfer 2-Fach fahre, und nicht alle 9 Gänge auf dem 36 Blatt fahren kann, da entweder die Kette beim größten bzw. kleinsten Ritzel am Umwerfer schleift, funktioniert das ganze mit einem 2-Fach Umwerfer??


Gute Frage... von der Theorie her ist es so, dass die 2-fach Umwerfer ein breiteres und niedrigeres Leitblech haben (wenn man von der Seite drauf kuckt). Angeblich sollen diese auch weniger schleifen - ob es aber in deinem persönlichen Fall hilft -> 
BTW: die größten 1-2 Ritzel kann ich bei vorne 36 eh nicht fahren, weil die Kette dann ZU schräg läuft, braucht man aber eh nicht, da ist auch bei 22/36 vorne noch genug Überschneidung vorhanden.


----------



## Bogie (2. September 2011)

Ich kanns dir nicht fest versprechen, aber ich habe jetzt das erste Mal einen 2-fach-Umwerfer dran (10-fach). Und siehe da, es schleift nix. Wobei der Schräglauf so groß ist, daß man das nicht wirklich lange fahren will.
Im übrigen will ich nix über 10-fach hören! Ärgere mich schon...


----------



## lomo (2. September 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> ...Im übrigen will ich nix über 10-fach hören! Ärgere mich schon...



Echt? Erzähl ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (2. September 2011)

Mein 2-fach SLX-Umwerfer schleift beim großen Kettenblatt in keinem Gang, beim kleinen soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch nicht. Groß-groß ist bei mir ebenfalls nicht wirklich fahrbar aufgrund des Schräglaufs.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. September 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Merk ich mir!
> 
> 661 hat auf der EUROBIKE gerade neue Knieschützer vorgestellt. Sehr kompakt und leicht zu verstauen. Zielgruppe: Tour und Trail.
> 
> Vllt. reichen die Dir ja, ansonsten kannst auch gerne mal meine probieren, wenn Sie Dir nicht zu weit sind.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. September 2011)

Bogie schrieb:


> Und siehe da, es schleift nix. Wobei der Schräglauf so groß ist, daß man das nicht wirklich lange fahren will.





ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Mein 2-fach SLX-Umwerfer schleift beim großen Kettenblatt in keinem Gang, beim kleinen soweit ich mich erinnern kann auch nicht.






`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Angeblich sollen diese auch weniger schleifen - ob es aber in deinem persönlichen Fall hilft ->




Hört sich doch gut an -> Bestellung ist draußen


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. September 2011)

Eigentlich war ich ja immer mit den Endura Hosen unterwegs, und auch sehr zufrieden. Leider hat Endura keine ZippOff Hose im Program, zumindest hab ich keine gefunden.

Fündig wurde ich dann bei Maloja 




Maloja Ramaz von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Maloja Ramaz von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Eigentlich ist die Hose für den Arbeitsweg gedacht, wenn ich mich mal wieder nicht entscheiden kann ob es draußen kalt oder warm ist 

Da die Hose doch nicht ganz so günstig ausfällt (105 reduziert) wird sie auch mal bei abwärtsorientierten Touren zum Einsatz kommen.

Da die Hose aus sogenanntem robustem Poly Diamon Material gearbeitet ist, "knistert" diese etwas.  Vielleicht legt sich das ja bei öfterer Benutzung?! 

Auch fällt die Hose sehr groß aus -> mir passt Größe S


----------



## Levty (3. September 2011)

Fertig!


----------



## Flugrost (3. September 2011)

Mach die Gabel grün! 26/28 - so siehts aus - is klasse!(oder bin ich auf den Weitwinkel reingefallen?)
 für eine schicke Stadtschlampe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. September 2011)

28"/28". Sieht nur so aus. 

Da wird keine Arbeit mehr reingesteckt. Es fährt doch  (Vielleicht ein kürzerer Vorbau...)

42/15 btw.


----------



## Flugrost (4. September 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> 42/15 btw.



Angeber!


----------



## lomo (4. September 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Fertig!



Hüüüüübsch!


----------



## el Zimbo (5. September 2011)

Ich find's ja auch irgendwie kultig, aber hübsch sieht bei mir anders aus...
Bonuspunkte gibt's für die optische Täuschung - hab auch erst an verschiedene Laufräder geglaubt.


----------



## Levty (6. September 2011)

Nur weils dir zu groß ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2011)

So, die Bremse ist jetzt komplett  d. h. die Scheiben sind da, die Leitungen sind gegen die Kunststoff-Variante getauscht (-102g) und die grünen Teile wurden gegen die orangenen getauscht. Ne Sattelklemme habe ich übrigens auch gleich passend mit eloxieren lassen. Die Bremse ist jetzt unterm Strich gerade mal 120g schwerer als die The One vorher, damit kann ich GUT leben. Fahren konnte ich sie noch nicht richtig, aber Hebelfeeling und Druckpunkt sind schonmal seeeehr geil  Aber genug der Worte, hier die Bilder:


----------



## gotboost (10. September 2011)

Wo hast das eloxieren lassen, bzw was kostet das?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. September 2011)

Beim User Mad-Line, Preis war angemessen 


btw: welche Größe haben die Wicked Will, die du verkaufst?


----------



## gotboost (11. September 2011)

2.5 er dualPly.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Schade, wären es 2,35er hätte ich sie genommen


----------



## Levty (11. September 2011)

Da steht ja immer noch Canyon drauf.


----------



## lukabe (11. September 2011)

Einmal kostenlos ein paar neue Teile für die Lyrik, die noch bisschen chillt bis der Rest vom Rad fertig ist:
-neue Öldichtungen
-neue Führungsbuchsen
-neue Staubabstreifer
-einen Federwegsausnutzungsanzeigering





Und einmal nicht kostenlos:


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Da steht ja immer noch Canyon drauf.


...und das ist auch gut so!


@ Lukas: die Lyrik soll sich ruhig nochmal ausruhen, bevor sie demnächst einen ordentlichen Einlauf kriegt  Ich meld mich noch, hab's nicht vergessen...  Bin gerade noch unterwegs (schei$$ Zugausfälle ) und morgen steht ein SEHR spontaner Kurztrip nach Winterberg an


----------



## Hardtail94 (11. September 2011)

> Bin gerade noch unterwegs



Fand ich gut, so konnt ich dein Bike mal im realen bestaunen, sieht echt genial aus *_*


----------



## lukabe (11. September 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Lukas: die Lyrik soll sich ruhig nochmal ausruhen, bevor sie demnächst einen ordentlichen Einlauf kriegt  Ich meld mich noch, hab's nicht vergessen...  Bin gerade noch unterwegs (schei$$ Zugausfälle ) und morgen steht ein SEHR spontaner Kurztrip nach Winterberg an



 Dann wird sie mal ihre kompletten Innereien los, die nagelneuen Spenderorgane müssten die Woche kommen 
Bin dir sehr dankbar dass ich dich als kompetenten Chirurgen hab 
Viel Spaß in Winterberg, ich werd morgen mal das Weinbiet unsicher machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. September 2011)

Damit das Kettenspringen mal ein Ende hat:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (13. September 2011)

Hat jemand nen Vorbau in 80/90mm Länge und/oder nen Lenker mit >650mm Breite übrig, jeweils in silber poliert?


----------



## Lynus (13. September 2011)

@ Fritz: Hab hier einen 90er RaceFace Atlas AM, einen RaceFace Deus Lenker - beides schwarz. Bei Interesse meld dich einfach.


----------



## lukabe (16. September 2011)

Neue Innereien für die Lyrik:

Mission Control DH +  Zugstufe und (fast) alles, was man für den Umbau auf 170mm U-Turn benötigt 
Gott freu ich mich drauf das Teil Umzubauen


----------



## lukabe (17. September 2011)

Und Paket Nr. 2 kam heute morgen:
Deuter Attack 20, auf der Eurobike gesehen und gleich bestellt. Bin nach der heutigen Tour echt begeistert davon, ist sehr durchdacht aufgebaut, liegt nah am Körper, stört aber nicht, und ist vor allem wesentlich kompakter als mein TransAlpin 30.


----------



## el Zimbo (18. September 2011)

Hättense das Teil ein Jahr früher auf den Markt gebracht, wäre ich der Marke treu geblieben. 
Aber - Pech gehabt, Deuter...


----------



## lukabe (18. September 2011)

Wohin bist du gewechselt? Evoc?


----------



## el Zimbo (19. September 2011)

Nö, hab den Dakine Apex (glaubisch), der ist halt ohne Protektor,
aber sonst fast identisch in den Features - und mit Trinksystem unterm Strich viel günstiger...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. September 2011)

Ich fahre ja seit 1,5 Jahren mit dem 11er-Attack und fühle mich ohne ganz komisch auf dem Rad. Im Sommer reicht der Laderaum locker, da können auch die 661-Knieschoner innen rein. Mehr Platz für Wechselkleidung im Winter könnte aber nicht schaden.

Was wiegt denn das gute Stück tatsächlich (ohne Trinksystem)?

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/


----------



## lukabe (19. September 2011)

1600gr laut Deuter...muss mal zu hause nachwiegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> hab den Dakine Apex


Den hab ich auch schon seit Jahren, ist ein gutes Teil, vor allem die Lösungen bei Schützer-/Helm-Befestigung und die Einteilung der Innenfächer finde ich perfekt. Da hat mir noch kein anderer Hersteller vergleichbar gut gefallen. Ist aber recht wuchtig und schwer, man schwitzt im Sommer wie ein Bulle drunter. hab mir deshalb vor kurzem im Ausverkauf günstig ein Vorjahresmodell vom Drafter geholt. Da passt nur eine 2L Blase rein und im Prinzip ist das vordere Fach des Apex (das mit den vielen Unterfächern) in etwas größer beim Drafter das Hauptfach. Fullface-Lappen und Beinschützer-Straps sind gleich, aber die Schultergurte sind viel dünner und der ganze Rucksack ist deutlich leichter, macht es gerade im Sommer spürbar angenehmer  Und im Prinzip kriegt man da auch das komplette Gepäck rein, da man ja auch noch den Helm schön als erweiterten Stauraum nutzen kann


----------



## Levty (19. September 2011)

Bullen schwitzen nicht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. September 2011)

Tun sie doch!


----------



## Levty (19. September 2011)

Geht an Dich


----------



## metalfreak (22. September 2011)

Ma wieder Non-Bike-Stuff.

Neuer Ständer für die Klampfen und en Satz Black Beauties Saiten. Ma schaun wie lang die schwarz bleiben.


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. September 2011)

Hab mir mal was schickes gegönnt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Pedale werd ich mal genauer unter die Lupe nehmen, was Grip anbelangt.
Jedoch ist's schon eine enorme Steigerung zu denen, die ich davor hatte,  da kam ich mir im Regen vor, als würd ich auf Eisplatten stehen.


----------



## Flugrost (27. September 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Ma wieder Non-Bike-Stuff.
> 
> Neuer Ständer für die Klampfen und en Satz Black Beauties Saiten. Ma schaun wie lang die schwarz bleiben.


Klingen die auch oder sind die nur schwarz?
Die sind lackiert? Eloxierte Alusaiten sind mir fremd...


----------



## lomo (27. September 2011)

Zurück zu den Wurzeln ...




Anna log von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (28. September 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Klingen die auch oder sind die nur schwarz?
> Die sind lackiert? Eloxierte Alusaiten sind mir fremd...



Sind beschichtete Saiten, wie z.B. auch die Elixir nur eben farbig. Schützt vor Korrosion und halten länger als unbeschichtete Saiten. Sowohl die Elixir als auch die DR klingen live gut. Für Recording würde ich trotzdem zu anderen wechseln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


>


Der Vorbau ist einfach erste Sahne  Wäre definitiv meine Wahl, wenn ich derzeit einen kaufen müsste  Ich fand nur die fehlende Nm-Angabe für die Schaft-Klemmung etwas "naja"... bei so einer Nicht-Standard-Klemmung hätte ich schon gerne einen Richtwert gehabt (habe den vor einer Weile für einen Kumpel bestellt und montiert).


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. September 2011)

Ich mach das alles mit der Definition "Handfest" fest 
Naja, jeder der ein logisches DEnkvermögen hat, kann so ungefähr abschätzen, was das Ding verträgt, und wie fest man ihn ziehen sollte. Ich klemm meine Vorbauten imemr so, dass sie bei normaler Fahrt fest sind, bei einem Sturz jedoch mitdrehen. die kleinen Klemmschrauben für den Lenker etwas fester, weil da nichts mitdrehen muss.
Hat bis jetzt immer alles gehalten. 

Bei mir trudeln nach und nach, über die Winterzeit weitere blaue Teile. Bin grad auf dem Schwarz/BLau/Weiß-Trip


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. September 2011)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Ich mach das alles mit der Definition "Handfest" fest


Ja, so mache ich es auch immer und so hab ichs da auch gemacht. Wegen der nicht ganz konventionellen Klemmung hätte ich einfach gern gewusst, ob "business as usual" oder spezielle Werte...


----------



## Romarius (30. September 2011)

gerade bei den letzten Schritten der "Bike-Revitalisierung" - neues Laufrad, neuer Antrieb komplett, frische Bremsbeläge, neue Pedale, und neue Gabel (fast bzw jetzt auch noch neuer Steuersatz):
vorhin beim Händler gewesen, der mit die neue Gabel gefügig hätte machen sollen (kürzen, Kralle einsetzen), da stellt sich raus, dass das einzige Teil, das ich zuvor von einem anderen Qualitätshändler (in Mainz) hab einbauen lassen - der Steuersatz - geflickschustert und von sehr niederer Qualität ist. Der Steuersatz hat vielleicht 5 Biketage drauf, und schon im Eimer. Die neue Gabel hält er auch überhaupt nichtmal ansatzweise ohne großes Wackeln.
Spitze, danke für den herausragenden Service. Deppen. 

Ich mag selbstlizensierte Sportfachverkäufer "kaufen sie nur bei uns, weil nur wir Qualität liefern können" einfach nicht, grrrrrrr. Wofür gibt man eigentlich sein Geld aus, wenn die Herrschaften nur Mist bauen? 
Beim Skifahren auch immer das Gleiche: kaum montiert ein Händler eine Bindung auf nen Ski, ist der Ärger vorprogrammiert. Und für die 2 Minuten Arbeit verlangen sie dann auch noch 35 Euro.

@smu: magst nicht mal vorbeikommen und mir so ne Domainverlängerungshülse mitbringen? Zahle bar in Sahnetrails!


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Oktober 2011)

Romarius schrieb:


> ... Qualitätshändler (in Mainz) ...


Da würd mich ja mal interessieren, wer das war 




Romarius schrieb:


> @smu: magst nicht mal vorbeikommen und mir so ne Domainverlängerungshülse mitbringen? Zahle bar in Sahnetrails!


Das werd ich wohl leider nicht mehr schaffen bis Semesterbeginn


----------



## eL (2. Oktober 2011)

sach ma wie lang willstn noch rumstudieren? sind die 4 jahre nich jängst voll?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

Brauche nochmal ne Kaufberatung 
Mein XC Hobel braucht mal ne neue Bremsanlage...
Sollte schon in der Lage sein mein nicht unbeträchtliches Gewicht (> 80kg) auf im steilen Gelände sicher abbremsen zu können - was die momentanen Bremsen nicht können. Achja, und arg teuer sollte es auch net sein 
Vorschläge:
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...VJUI3-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVJUI3-10001-0001
http://www.bikebox-eitorf.de/epages...-AVEX3-10001/SubProducts/KBR-AVEX3-10001-0001

Andere Vorschläge?


----------



## Lynus (3. Oktober 2011)

@strandi: Ich hatte die Juicy 3 mit 180/180 an meinem Enduro und hab sie sehr bald gegen die Elixir CR getauscht (allerdings mit 200/200). Kann die Juicy 3 daher nicht empfehlen.


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

Lynus schrieb:


> @strandi: Ich hatte die Juicy 3 mit 180/180 an meinem Enduro und hab sie sehr bald gegen die Elixir CR getauscht (allerdings mit 200/200). Kann die Juicy 3 daher nicht empfehlen.



Ok, danke 
200/200 wäre an nem XC Hobel sicher übertrieben, aber tendiere auch zu der Elixir. Für 135 Tacken sollte das ganz ok sein...


----------



## eL (3. Oktober 2011)

tja strandi ich kann dir nur ne Hope empfehlen.

momentan ist wohl die V2 state of the art wenn es was neues sein soll

persönlich tät ich mir ne Mini bj 2003 aus england holen.

205 /185 ist Nicht übertrieben! ausschlaggebend ist doch eher dein kanmpfgewicht und nicht ob es an ein cc oder am bike montiert wird.


----------



## strandi (3. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> tja strandi ich kann dir nur ne Hope empfehlen.
> 
> momentan ist wohl die V2 state of the art wenn es was neues sein soll
> 
> ...



bin ich krösus


----------



## eL (3. Oktober 2011)

alda iss schon wieder bankenkrise bei euch in dänemark???


----------



## südpfälzer (4. Oktober 2011)

@strandi: Ich habe bei 90 kg die Juicy 3 mit 185/185er Scheiben am Tourenbike, und die bremst mich eigentlich immer zuverlässig wieder ein. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich aber mal probehalber die Elixier 5 von meinem Sohn montiert. Die Bremsleistung war gefühlt nicht besser, aber der Bremshebel ist durch die Rauigkeit der Oberfläche nicht so rutschig und mit verschwitzten Fingern besser zu bedienen, außerdem ist die Griffweite einstellbar.
Ich würde zur Elixier tendieren.


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> alda iss schon wieder bankenkrise bei euch in dänemark???



schon wieder? 
immer noch :kotz:


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> @strandi: Ich habe bei 90 kg die Juicy 3 mit 185/185er Scheiben am Tourenbike, und die bremst mich eigentlich immer zuverlässig wieder ein. Vor ein paar Wochen hatte ich aber mal probehalber die Elixier 5 von meinem Sohn montiert. Die Bremsleistung war gefühlt nicht besser, aber der Bremshebel ist durch die Rauigkeit der Oberfläche nicht so rutschig und mit verschwitzten Fingern besser zu bedienen, außerdem ist die Griffweite einstellbar.
> Ich würde zur Elixier tendieren.



Das ist doch mal ein qualifiziertes Urteil 
Werde mir die Elixier bestellen...


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Genau - die Elixir-Bremse ans Rad, Elixir-Saiten auf die Klampfe, dann macht das auch richtig Spaß! 
Ich habe zwar die alte Code 5 an beiden Bikes, aber die fahre ich nur bei langen steilen Abfahrten aus,
die es in der Pfalz leider nicht gibt...
Bisher hab ich noch keine Probleme mit meinen Avid-Bremsen gehabt: Installation, Entlüften, etc. alles kein Problem.
Preis-Leistung kannste dir je nach Modell aussuchen, und ist eigentlich immer gut.
Die Juicy kommt allerdings schnell an ihre Grenzen, weshalb dann auch die Code 5 zum Einsatz kam,
die Elixir hab ich damals dann gleich und ungetestet auch durch die Code 5 ersetzt, hab aber überwiegend Gutes davon gehört.

Mein persönliches Fazit:
Je mehr Rädchen und Knöpfchen generell an so ner Bremse sind, desto teurer und oft auch anfälliger ist sie...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (4. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mein persönliches Fazit:
> Je mehr Rädchen und Knöpfchen generell an so ner Bremse sind, desto teurer und oft auch anfälliger ist sie...


Das gilt nicht nur für bremsen, sondern auch für ganze Bikes!


----------



## Kelme (4. Oktober 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Das gilt nicht nur für bremsen, sondern auch für ganze Bikes!


Wo kann ich unterschreiben ?


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Es ging um Bremsen... 

(Ich hasse E-Type-Umwerfer und fahre deshalb immer noch Hardtail...)


----------



## pfalz (4. Oktober 2011)

5Euro in die Katalogbildkasse


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> schon wieder?
> immer noch :kotz:


ach echt?
Maschinenbau boomt wie blöd
die Firmen sagen die "Fakuma" messe in Friedrichshafen ab da die bücher auf der "EMO" in Hannover bereits gefüllt wurden.
14% auftragseingang iss doch mal nen wort
jetz verzock halt nich alles geld damit was für die kredite über bleibt ;-)


----------



## Romarius (4. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da würd mich ja mal interessieren, wer das war
> Das werd ich wohl leider nicht mehr schaffen bis Semesterbeginn


cycleplanet. mal schaun ob ich die Rechnung noch finde. Sowas kann ich mal garnicht, vor allem wenn man noch teilweise danebensteht.

Schade, gestern war fein und morgen wirds wohl wieder (heute war nur bikefrei, weil ich ne konditionelle Niete bin ).

(man beachte die nicht vorhandenen Wadeln


----------



## strandi (4. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> ach echt?
> Maschinenbau boomt wie blöd



noch 



eL schrieb:


> jetz verzock halt nich alles geld damit was für die kredite über bleibt ;-)


diesmal bin ich unschuldig! ehrenwort  die griechen waren's


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2011)

alder hast du schon wieder deine griffel da im spiel?!

die versetzen dich noch nach griechenland


----------



## el Zimbo (4. Oktober 2011)

Dort gibt es Berge, ist sehr warm, und neben seinem überbezahlten Bankjob kann er noch
bis zu drei Renten von bereits Verstorbenen kassieren.
Griechenland ist doch ein schönes Land - so müssen wir das im Alter auch machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (5. Oktober 2011)

Sag mal, müßte es nicht "rock `n brötchen" heißen?

__nur so...


----------



## Levty (5. Oktober 2011)

@ Herr Flügrost: Spießer.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Oktober 2011)

@Lev:
Bitte erläutere deine Aussage, oder erwähne wenigstens, dass du ausschließlich den Herrn Flugrost meinst...


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> sach ma wie lang willstn noch rumstudieren? sind die 4 jahre nich jängst voll?


Sind erst 3, Regelstudienzeit ist 5...




Romarius schrieb:


> cycleplanet


Oha! Die haben an meiner Uni-Möhre bisher mehrfach kostenlose oder Kaffeekassen-Beitrags-Arbeiten gemacht, die absolut in Ordnung waren. Meine MTBs würde ich denen allerdings auch nicht in die Hände geben


----------



## eL (7. Oktober 2011)

ey alder häng ich inner zeitschleife fest oder was?

ich schwöre ich bin mit dir die jetzten 5 jahre kein ratt mehr gefahren! oder warens doch nur 3 ?

jetz mach ma bisschen hinne sonst schick ich dir deine bewerbungsunterlagen mit dem hinweis "wessi" wieder zurück

oder so ähnlich ;-)


----------



## lomo (7. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sind erst 3, Regelstudienzeit ist 5...



Semester??
Oder doch Jahre?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Oktober 2011)

Für trübe Tage von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Günstigkauf (reduziert weil 2011-Modell und nicht schon 2012) mit Gläsern für die trüben Tage. Getönte für die Sonne und Klarglas für den Nightride gibt es neben dem Hardcase, dem Beutelchen und dem Putztuch auch noch dazu. für 39,90  ein klarer Kauf.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Oktober 2011)

I spy with my little eye noch wesentlich größere Einkäufe... oder sind die nicht für dich?

Passender wäre aber dieses Modell gewesen: 





Ergänzung: Hab auch noch was zum Thema Schlachtplatte:





Höchste Zeit für neue Buchsen.


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

Lunasix von *lomo* auf Flickr

Danke!!!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Oktober 2011)

Kann man damit telefonieren?


----------



## MoneSi (9. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ergänzung: Hab auch noch was zum Thema Schlachtplatte:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Äääh, lass mich raten, Du bist jetzt bei der Feuerwehr und brauchst neue Hosen, weil die alten durchgewetzt sind vom vielen an der Stange runterrutschen...???


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Oktober 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Äääh, lass mich raten, Du bist jetzt bei der Feuerwehr und brauchst neue Hosen, weil die alten durchgewetzt sind vom vielen an der Stange runterrutschen...???


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kann man damit telefonieren?



Ja, ersetzt mein Schnurtelefon. Allerdings suche ich noch Ersatz für die nicht mehr im Handel erhältlichen Quecksilberoxidbatterien. Also, wer seine guten Stücke noch nicht mit dem Hausmüll enstorgt hat, bitte an mich weiterleiten. Danke. Sehr lieb.


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


>



Ob die Hosen an der Stange durchwetzt?


----------



## MoneSi (9. Oktober 2011)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


>



Das wäre die nächste Frage gewesen...aber ich war zu schüchtern!


----------



## eL (9. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Kann man damit telefonieren?



mit nem kompass telefonieren?
das geht doch gaaarnicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (9. Oktober 2011)

Mein Handy kann Kaffee kochen. Und...?


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...aber ich war zu schüchtern!



Hast PN!


----------



## lomo (9. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> mit nem kompass telefonieren?
> das geht doch gaaarnicht



Wieso?
Wenn man ein Telefon als Kompass benutzen kann, dann sollte es doch umgekehrt auch gehen. Oder?


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mein Handy kann Kaffee kochen. Und...?



Pad oder Kapsel?


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2011)

Stange = Schnell-Bein-Enthaarungs-Vorrichtung


----------



## pfalz (10. Oktober 2011)

> Stange = Schnell-Bein-Enthaarungs-Vorrichtung



Alta, in was fuer Clubs gehst Du denn, wenn die da mit Haare anne Beine reinkommen


----------



## MoneSi (10. Oktober 2011)

pfalz schrieb:


> Alta, in was fuer Clubs gehst Du denn, wenn die da mit Haare anne Beine reinkommen


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2011)

nee, ich handele mit den Stangen!  

Wer will?

http://poleshop.de/


----------



## lomo (10. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> nee, ich handele mit den Stangen!
> 
> Wer will?
> 
> http://poleshop.de/



Boah, hab gerade was anderes gelesen ... 
http://polenshop.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (10. Oktober 2011)

Der Strandinator überlegt grad seine Bonuskronen in ein neues Hardtail zu investieren 
Folgende habe ich bislang gefunden:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a46254/zr-race-7-0.html?mfid=52
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a46303/zr-race-8-0.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a36539/reaction-team.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k95/a36531/reaction-race.html

Richtig gut gefallen täte mir auch folgendes, aber leider ist es ausverkauft. Müsste also bis 2012 warten (was kein Problem wäre)
http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2056

habt ihr noch andere/bessere Vorschläge?
Preisidee: 1.000 EUR - 1.500 EUR
Einsatzzweck: Kilometerschrubben in der nordischen Wildnis
Sollte gerne leicht und haltbar sein, aber eben kein Freerider. 100mm Gabel ist absolut super.


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Der Strandinator überlegt grad seine Bonuskronen



abgeben in den griechen rettungs fond!!!

also soviel anstand muss sein!


----------



## strandi (10. Oktober 2011)

eL schrieb:


> abgeben in den griechen rettungs fond!!!
> 
> also soviel anstand muss sein!



Würde auch ein Bike in einer griechischen Schmiede bestellen


----------



## Dddakk (10. Oktober 2011)

@strandi

Heh! Du sollst nich den Dräd kapern! Hier gehts um Stangen. ...obwohl, so ein Bike ist ja auch niggs Anderes....   

(Das Radon 7.0 scheint doch ganz ordentlich zu sein.)

Boni. Also Bänker! Da bin ich gerade nicht gut drauf zu sprechen.     Dann eher die Kronen spenden: An mich.


----------



## strandi (10. Oktober 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> (Das Radon 7.0 scheint doch ganz ordentlich zu sein.)



Jau, die Ausstattung fand ich auch ganz gut für den Preis. Wenn ich aber für 300 EUR wesentlich mehr bekommen täte, würde ich das auch machen.


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Oktober 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=59003
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/M...?ModelID=59004

Ich würde mich für eines dieser beiden entscheiden - hab aber alles was ich brauche...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (10. Oktober 2011)

hm, die beiden Linx tun net 

EDIT: annerer Brauser unn schunn gehds


----------



## strandi (10. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59003
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=59004
> 
> Ich würde mich für eines dieser beiden entscheiden - hab aber alles was ich brauche...



Die beiden sind mir zu "freeridig". Will lieber einen XC Racer für die nordischen Weiten


----------



## Tobsn (10. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> ... für die nordischen Weiten


Für die nordischen Weiten. 
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a48174/tna-1-3-29-slx-xt-rock-shox-reba.html


----------



## strandi (10. Oktober 2011)

Tobsn schrieb:


> Für die nordischen Weiten.
> http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k1275/a48174/tna-1-3-29-slx-xt-rock-shox-reba.html



Die Laufräder sind goil, aber 29er kommt mir nicht in die Tüte


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Oktober 2011)

Bei XC kommste da aber nicht mehr drum herum - sei doch bitte vernünftig... 

(es handelte sich übrigens um das Sunn Tzar in zwei verschiedenen Varianten,
reine Enduro-Stahl-Hardtails zu echt guten Preisen...)


----------



## eL (10. Oktober 2011)

Was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem stahl????

entweder der rahmen iss im tretlager bereich weich die irische Kerry gold 

oder aber der zaun is bleischwer

Wie wäre es dann mal mit dem 456 in carbon von OnOne
Kohle ist der stoff der zukunft!!

naja wenn strandi so weiter macht ;-) vieleicht gibts dann ja bald keine kohle mehr.


----------



## Houschter (10. Oktober 2011)

Heut beim Zoll abgeholt: 

[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/995687]
	
[/URL]

Pünktlich zum Saisonstart...


----------



## Fell (10. Oktober 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Heut beim Zoll abgeholt:
> 
> http://[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.d...os/8/5/7/9/5/_/medium/Lampe.JPG?0[/img][/url]
> 
> ...


Bei dem Licht fangen die Vögel nachts mit dem Nisten an


----------



## Houschter (10. Oktober 2011)

Fell schrieb:


> Bei dem Licht fangen die Vögel nachts mit dem Nisten an



Die sind doch all im Süden oder auf'm Hähnchengrill!


----------



## donnersberger (10. Oktober 2011)

und angelockte Flugzeuge landen versehentlich auf hell beleuchteten Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (11. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> und angelockte Flugzeuge landen versehentlich auf hell beleuchteten Trails



Ich werde diese Steilvorlage jetzt nicht verwerten (höre aber quasi schon den Text in meinem Kopf)


Kelme - ... Menschen wie du und ich.


----------



## pfalz (11. Oktober 2011)

> Ich werde diese Steilvorlage jetzt nicht verwerten



doooooooooch, bitte bitte bitte bitte

Varta Volkssturm


----------



## donnersberger (11. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich werde diese Steilvorlage jetzt nicht verwerten (höre aber quasi schon den Text in meinem Kopf)
> 
> 
> Kelme - ... Menschen wie du und ich.



daran hab ich beim Design meiner Spamzeilen gar nicht gedacht, aber stimmt... leben wir nicht alle ein wenig in Stenkelfeld ?!


----------



## Optimizer (11. Oktober 2011)

Türschild für die neue Burg:


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Oktober 2011)

Warum ein rotes *X*?


----------



## Flugrost (11. Oktober 2011)

Er heißt jetzt Optimixer.

...das kommt vom Beton mischen...


----------



## pfalz (12. Oktober 2011)

QUOTE]Er heißt jetzt Optimixer.[/QUOTE]


----------



## strandi (12. Oktober 2011)

Weiss eigentlich jemand welcher (Online-)Händler GT Bikes hat? 
So ein schnittiges Zaskar täte mir auch gefallen


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Weiss eigentlich jemand welcher (Online-)Händler GT Bikes hat?
> So ein schnittiges Zaskar täte mir auch gefallen


 
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/index.php?cat=c617_Hardtail.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-bicycles-bikes.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (12. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/index.php?cat=c617_Hardtail.html
> 
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-bicycles-bikes.html



Danke 
Hatte nur englische Versender bei meiner Google Suche gefunden. Plöde Geo-IP 
http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-zaskar-carbon-pro-2010.html
Schickes Teil! 
Wollte aber eigentlich weniger ausgeben und auch nen Alurahmen und kein Carbon 
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p7888_GT-Zaskar-Elite-XC-Bikes-2012.html
Hier scheint mir die Ausstattung nicht so der Brüller zu sein. Der Rahmen ist aber einfach


----------



## Sarrois (12. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Danke
> Hatte nur englische Versender bei meiner Google Suche gefunden. Plöde Geo-IP
> http://www.jehlebikes.de/gt-zaskar-carbon-pro-2010.html
> Schickes Teil!
> ...


Ruf einfach mal bei Bunnyhop an
deren Preise sind nedd in Stein gemeißelt!
Und frag mal ob die noch was vom letzten Jahr übrig haben
Die haben mir auf den reduzierten Preis auch noch mal 200 Rabatt gegeben


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2011)

Jetzt fehlen nur noch "Kleinteile"




Rahmenwerk von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (12. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Kelme

Aha, ist der Aufbau zur Wintersaisoneröffnung fertig?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2011)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hallo Kelme
> 
> Aha, ist der Aufbau zur Wintersaisoneröffnung fertig?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Sach' mal - sieht das nach _fertig _aus? Das wird noch böser Stress, bis die erste Kurbelumdrehung gemacht ist.

Zweite Lesart deines Satzes: Ja, wir bemühen uns, dass die Kiste bis dahin rollt.


----------



## strandi (12. Oktober 2011)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ruf einfach mal bei Bunnyhop an
> deren Preise sind nedd in Stein gemeißelt!
> Und frag mal ob die noch was vom letzten Jahr übrig haben
> Die haben mir auf den reduzierten Preis auch noch mal 200 Rabatt gegeben



Danke für den Tip!
Die haben einige nette Bikes im Angebot 
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p4574_Scott-Scale-35-Bikes-2010-AUSLAUFMODELL.html
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_...nnondale-FLASH-CARBON-4-Z-rot-Bikes-2011.html
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p6395_GT-Zaskar-Carbon-Expert-Bikess-2009.html
http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p6085_Ghost-HTX-Lector-5800-gelb-Bikes-2011.html

Halt doch einiges an Carbon dabei...aber wenn man da an den Preisen was machen kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2011)

Strandi, das ist alles seelenloses Gelump. Bau' dir doch mal ein richtig feines Rad zusammen.


----------



## strandi (12. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Strandi, das ist alles seelenloses Gelump. Bau' dir doch mal ein richtig feines Rad zusammen.



Hast ja eigentlich Recht.
Aber:
1. bin ich technisch nicht sonderlich begabt
2. bin ich der Meinung, dass Custom teurer wird


----------



## Kelme (12. Oktober 2011)

Custom ist nicht billig, aber preiswert (im besten Wortsinn).


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch "Kleinteile"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Yesssssss!*


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Hast ja eigentlich Recht.
> Aber:
> 1. bin ich technisch nicht sonderlich begabt
> 2. bin ich der Meinung, dass Custom teurer wird



Du bist Bänker, sitzt also an der Quelle


----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist Bänker, sitzt also an der Quelle



Enttarnt!


----------



## Flugrost (12. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch "Kleinteile"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wozu die Ösen oberhalb der Ausfallenden?


----------



## guru39 (12. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Wozu die Ösen oberhalb der Ausfallenden?



Für verschiedene Bremsscheibenundbremssattelgrößen Holzwurm


----------



## Flugrost (12. Oktober 2011)

Wat ham wa jelacht!


...Schutzblechbefestigung?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Oktober 2011)

Gebäckträger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (12. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Jetzt fehlen nur noch "Kleinteile"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hätte noch etwas Beilage ...




Adapter von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (13. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip!
> Die haben einige nette Bikes im Angebot
> http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_info.php?info=p4574_Scott-Scale-35-Bikes-2010-AUSLAUFMODELL.html
> http://www.bunnyhop.de/xtc/product_...nnondale-FLASH-CARBON-4-Z-rot-Bikes-2011.html
> ...


 
Fragen kostet nix, mein Genuis war auch auf 1899 reduziert und ich habs für 1699 bekommen


----------



## strandi (13. Oktober 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Du bist Bänker, sitzt also an der Quelle



Gürü, mach mir doch mal ein Angebot für ne XC Feile! 
Schöner Alurahmen, Fox32, Mavic Crossride und SRAM X7 Gedöns.
Bremsen und Rest überlasse ich Dir


----------



## strandi (13. Oktober 2011)

Die neuen Canyon Modelle gefallen mir auch sehr gut 
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2542
http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2540


----------



## Sarrois (13. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Die neuen Canyon Modelle gefallen mir auch sehr gut
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2542
> http://www.canyon.com/_en/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2540


 
Wenn Versender dann eher Radon,
Du willst das Bike doch vor 2014 schon fahren oder


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich hatte mein Torque innerhalb von zwei Wochen. 
Man muss nur die richtige Größe als Express-Bike kaufen; S-Rahmen gehen eher weniger häufig raus.
Daher hat mein Bike (damals, 2009) schon auf mich gewartet...
Aber mein selbst aufgebautes Hardtail hab ich immer noch etwas mehr lieb. 

@Flugrost:
Heureka! Die Ösen sind für die semi-integrierte Wegfahrsperre! 

@Kelme:
Hast du schon den Sauber C9? In silber?


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> @Kelme:
> Hast du schon den Sauber C9? In silber?



Aber sischer doch 




Sauber Mercedes C9 by slot.it von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

Gruß von Michael Schuhmacher...


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Gruß von Michael Schuhmacher...


Der ist aber den 62-er nicht gefahren .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Er heißt jetzt Optimixer.
> 
> ...das kommt vom Beton mischen...


Aus Faxebook posten ist scheixxe....
daher nochmal mein Türschild für die neue Burg:
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/996915]
	

[/URL]


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2011)

Ähm, und wo sind nun die Fliesen verbaut? Also, die die im Tunnel bei Annweiler hätten dran kommen sollen?
Ach so , jetzt erinner ich mich wieder. Das waren nicht die Fleisen, das war der gleiche Fliesenleger


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

Des iss jo nedd mol verbutzt... 

@Kelme:
Irgendwo hab ich mal gelesen, das Schumi bei seinem ersten Rennen im C9 in Le Mans (oder doch Nordschleife?)
per Funk immer wieder dazu aufgefordert wurde, langsamer zu machen. Er sagte, er fahre einfach nur seine Linie.
Am Ende des Rennens hatte er weniger Reifen und Sprit verbraucht als die Anderen, trotz Bestzeiten...
Google kann aber leider diesen Text nicht mehr finden.


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2011)

Kurz und knapp: Der C9 gewann Le Mans 1989 in der Besetzung Mass/Reuter/Dickens.
Michael Schumacher bekam 1990 einen Vertrag und fuhr das Nachfolgemodell C11. Karl Wendlinger war damals einer seiner Spezis.


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

Der iss aber vorher schon den C9 als Copilot gefahren, das ist nachvollziehbar. Den Text hatte ich glaubisch aus Gran Turismo 4...
Frentzen war auch einer seiner Teamkollegen im C11, und damals gleich schnell.

Heute Abend hol ich das Lenkrad vom Regal und fahr im C9 über die Nordschleife.


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Des iss jo nedd mol verbutzt...


Macht man so den ersten Winter.....sagt mein Architekt. Außerdem bin ich nicht Krösus....

Btw: @Kelme: Gibts schon nen Termin fürs alljährliche Bikeradvent? Ich will wieder eine Lichtlein-Tour (hoffentlich weniger Schneewander wie letztes Jahr) schmeißen und will da terminlich nicht kollidieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2011)

Au ja, zieht mal nen Termin fest!


----------



## Carnologe (13. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Heute Abend hol ich das Lenkrad vom Regal und fahr im C9 über die Nordschleife.



rFactor oder iRacing?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Oktober 2011)

@Optimizer: Verputzen und der ganze Ausbau-Kram ist halt nicht meine Baustelle;
wenn der Rohbau mal steht, seh ich die Baustellen meist nicht mehr.

@Carnologe: Gran Tursimo 4 auf der Playstation 2...


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2011)

ich könnte jetzt ne Dahnerhüttesaumagenwurst ohne Kraut verputzen


----------



## Sarrois (13. Oktober 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ich könnte jetzt ne Dahnerhüttesaumagenwurst ohne Kraut verputzen


 
Ich montier meinen neuen Lenker und geh später in die Besenwirtschaft bei uns in der Straße und saufe zwei Viertele Semsakrebsla und fress ne komplette Schlachtplatte

Falls Du's wissen möchtest, Lomo kann Dir sagen was der Wein kostet


----------



## Kelme (13. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Btw: @Kelme: Gibts schon nen Termin fürs alljährliche Bikeradvent? Ich will wieder eine Lichtlein-Tour (hoffentlich weniger Schneewander wie letztes Jahr) schmeißen und will da terminlich nicht kollidieren.



*17. Dezember 2011*


----------



## Carnologe (13. Oktober 2011)

Apropos verputzen...Ich war gerade in Worms (Propeller)

Es sind 2 Schnitzel...


----------



## Hardtail94 (13. Oktober 2011)

Ja, im Propeller zu essen, muss man auch mal gemacht haben. 
Da gibts doch so ein Angebot, dass man ,w enn man ain RieÃenschnitzel mit BeilagenverdrÃ¼ckt, man 50â¬ bekommt, oder bin ich im falschen Laden?


----------



## Carnologe (13. Oktober 2011)

Genau dort! 1800Gramm Schnitzel essen, nichts dafür bezahlen und noch 50 vom Chef oben drauf bekommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Oktober 2011)

bissel wenig  Soße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (13. Oktober 2011)

Muss man da Sitzplätze vorbestellen?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Carnologe (13. Oktober 2011)

Unter der Woche ist dort nicht viel los, aber am Wochenende würde ich reservieren


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2011)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Apropos verputzen...Ich war gerade in Worms (Propeller)
> 
> Es sind 2 Schnitzel...



Oh!
M1Si! Da ist der Grieche 'n Dreck dagegen


----------



## donnersberger (13. Oktober 2011)

und als Nachtisch Pudding *mit* Haut?


----------



## lomo (13. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ...*mit* Haut?



Goosebumps?


----------



## metalfreak (15. Oktober 2011)

Was audiovisuelles für die Augen und was für den Kopf (wobei das vom Sponsor is^^)

Neuer Rahmen is bestellt, kommt aber wohl erst Anfang 2012 zu mir


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Oktober 2011)

Rango rockt!!!


----------



## Kelme (16. Oktober 2011)

Das himmelblaue Projekt muss ja weiter gehen. Die Saisoneröffnung naht.




Laufrad von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Erstaunlich, welche Effekte man erzielen kann, wenn man die Laufräder entsprechend platziert und die Bremsscheiben sich in der Größe unterscheiden (180/160).


Kelme - nein, kein 29-Hinterrad


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Oktober 2011)

die guten alten Albert´s 

Hab auch gerade mal ne Runderneuerung an meinem Hobel vorgenommen für die neue Saison: 

- Stahlfreilauf - das Aluteil hat lauter Kerben von den kleinen Ritzeln abbekommen  
- komplett neuer Antrieb (Kassette, Ritzel und eine hohlgenietete Kette (bin mal gespannt ob die was taugt)
- Innenlager - die Race Face Innenlager halten irgendwie nie lange bei mir 

Bilder folgen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (17. Oktober 2011)

War heute mal beim lokalen Dealer vorbei schauen.
Folgendes Bike wurden mir angeboten:
http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en/bi...ory/sport-pro/model/black-forest-extreme.html
Steht dort für rund 1.740 EUR. Ist runtergesetzt von 2.000 EUR 
Man war nicht wirklich interessiert weiter zu handeln. Endgültiger Preis: 1.680 EUR 
Das zweite war dieses:
http://www.heino-cykler.dk/Forside/...+2011+-+Black+Forrest+3.0+-+Mountainbike.html
Soll 1.475 EUR kosten. Ursprungspreis: 1.610 EUR
Dort gab man mir 130 EUR Rabatt. Also 1.340 EUR.
An dem Extreme wäre ich sehr interessiert, finde aber den Preis nach wie vor echt "extreme". Konnte aber keinen Händler im Netz finden. Würde ehrlich gesagt lieber lokal kaufen, meine aber das der Preis way off ist. Hat jemand gute Preisquellen für das Bike?


----------



## lomo (17. Oktober 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> - Innenlager - die Race Face Innenlager halten irgendwie nie lange bei mir



http://www.reset-racing.de/


----------



## unocz (17. Oktober 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> War heute mal beim lokalen Dealer vorbei schauen.
> Folgendes Bike wurden mir angeboten:
> http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en/bi...ory/sport-pro/model/black-forest-extreme.html
> Steht dort für rund 1.740 EUR. Ist runtergesetzt von 2.000 EUR
> ...




wenn focus dann raven !


----------



## strandi (17. Oktober 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> wenn focus dann raven !



hab's net so mit carbon...


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> http://www.reset-racing.de/



den Steuersatz von Reset Racing hab ich nicht klein bekommen ..... 
.... Innenlager sollte ich mal probieren


----------



## lomo (18. Oktober 2011)

Powerpack von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2011)

Schlachtplatte dürfte in etwa der richtige Fred für meine Frage sein...
Ich brauch nen vernünftigen, aber nicht zu teuren Klappspaten.
Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Teleskop- oder Klapprechen???


----------



## lomo (19. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte dürfte in etwa der richtige Fred für meine Frage sein...
> Ich brauch nen vernünftigen, aber nicht zu teuren Klappspaten.
> Gibts eigentlich sowas wie nen Teleskop- oder Klapprechen???



Bremsspuren verwischen?


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Bremsspuren verwischen?



Ich fahre eigentlich immer rechtfertigungsfrei....

Einsatzzweck ist Wiederherstellen bzw. Neuanlage


----------



## OZM (19. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Teleskop- oder Klapprechen???



http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=103688

hab ich seit meinen Paddeljahren 

find ihn gut


----------



## strandi (19. Oktober 2011)

Alles hat ein Ende...auch die Bikesuche vom Strandi 
Habe vorhin dieses Bike erworben 
http://www.focus-bikes.com/us/en/bi...ory/sport-pro/model/black-forest-extreme.html
Farblich etwas anders als auch dem Bild. Gabel z.B. in Schwarz.
Der local dealer kam mir vom Preis her noch etwas entgegen und die Grip Shift ist ganz klarer Favorit bei mir  Morgen kann ich es abholen 
Danke für die Beratung  
@Sarrois Die Kollegen von Bunny Hop sind echt schwer empfehlenswert. Super drauf und mit denen kann man reden  Haben nur wegen der Nähe zum local dealer am Ende "verloren".


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. Oktober 2011)

OZM schrieb:


> http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=103688
> 
> hab ich seit meinen Paddeljahren
> 
> find ihn gut



Beim Paddeln ist es aber doch lästig, dann immer von links nach rechts zu wechseln. Außerdem haut man sich mit dem massiven Ding immer so dicke Macken rein.

 Beim Kajak ist er aber bestimmt gut zu gebrauchen! Schwimmt aber nicht!


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2011)

Das mit dem Spaten hat sich schonmal erledigt. Danke @ K 
Jetzt nur noch nen Rechen, den ich klein machen kann....


Edith: Cool, was beim Bildergooglen unter dem Stichwort "Klapprechen" so alles rauskommt... da wären z.B. Kelme's neue Laufräder, das gesunde Schnitzel und u.a. das hier:


----------



## strandi (20. Oktober 2011)




----------



## donnersberger (20. Oktober 2011)

hi strandi, viel Spass mit dem neuen Schätzchen


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> hi strandi, viel Spass mit dem neuen Schätzchen



Danke Dönersberger 

Zum Thema "Schlachtplatte" kann ich noch ein Bild von meinem Decathlon reinwerfen. Entstand Ende September in Schweden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (21. Oktober 2011)

Ich erkenne deutliche Vorbereitungen, das Rad im Sinne des Fahrens mit einem Gang zu betreiben. Sehr löblich .


----------



## strandi (21. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich erkenne deutliche Vorbereitungen, das Rad im Sinne des Fahrens mit einem Gang zu betreiben. Sehr löblich .



Korrekt! Habe die Kette entsprechend gekürzt und bin mit einem Gang ganz geschmeidig die 12km zurück zum Auto gerollt. Bin aber wieder schwach geworden und habe mir ein neues Schaltwerk angebaut


----------



## mtb_nico (21. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich erkenne deutliche Vorbereitungen, das Rad im Sinne des Fahrens mit einem Gang zu betreiben. Sehr löblich .


Hehe... 

@Strandi: Glückwunsch zum Neuen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

A propos Zeitschleife, da war ja noch was...



eL schrieb:


> ey alder häng ich inner zeitschleife fest oder was?
> 
> ich schwöre ich bin mit dir die jetzten 5 jahre kein ratt mehr gefahren! oder warens doch nur 3 ?


Hab grad mal nachgeschaut, ist gerade erst 2,5 Jahre her  (@ lomo: also doch nur 5 Semester ) War ne schöne Runde damals mitm Schorle-Frank, sollten wir echt mal wiederholen!




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> - Stahlfreilauf - das Aluteil hat lauter Kerben von den kleinen Ritzeln abbekommen
> [...]
> - Innenlager - die Race Face Innenlager halten irgendwie nie lange bei mir


Also mein Alu Freilauf hat auch gewisse Kerben, aber nicht so, dass man die Kassette nicht mehr wechseln könnte oder dass das Ganze zerstörungsgefährdet wäre. Immer schön fetten bei der Montage und einfach weiterfahren! 
Die Race Face Innenlager sind in der Tat nicht die besten (aber noch besser als Truvativ) - einfach ein Shimano kaufen und glücklich werden! 


Muss meine neuen Errungenschaften auch mal ablichten...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> Muss meine neuen Errungenschaften auch mal ablichten...


Gesagt - getan! 






661 Evo Inspiral 2011 -> Der alte hat schon ein paar mal "auf die MÃ¼tze" bekommen und knarzt mitlerweile, wenn man ihn seitlich drÃ¼ckt 
TLD Ace Glove black 2011 -> 15â¬ SchnÃ¤ppchen bei HiBike aufm Heimweg von Winterberg  Habe schon das Vorjahresmodel und die sind klasse! Handschuhe sind eh VerschleiÃartikel...
Smith Stance Goggle (GlÃ¤ser: Ignitor Mirror + gelb) -> Auslaufmodell-SchnÃ¤ppchen bei Engelhorn, wollte schon lange eine Goggle mit genau diesen GlÃ¤sern (Ignitor Mirror, gelb-oranenes Glas mit leichter blÃ¤ulicher Verspiegelung), das sind die absolut perfekten Allwetter-GlÃ¤ser fÃ¼r ALLES auÃer gleiÃend helle Sonne  Gestern in der DÃ¤mmerung in einem dunklen WaldstÃ¼ck getestet. 
3 Minute Gaps Blu-Ray -> Wollte ich schon ewig kaufen, jetzt endlich gesehen (gleich 2 mal an aufeinanderfolgenden Tagen ) - absolute Kaufempfehlung! Einer der besten Bikefilme Ã¼berhaupt 

Nicht auf dem Bild: die Erweiterung meines Merino-FunktionswÃ¤sche-Arsenals um 1 Unterhemd (150g), 2 Paar Socken (dick + dÃ¼nn), 1 Unterbuxe (150g), 1 dÃ¼nnes Beanie (260g) und eine Kaputzenweste (260g Midlayer, gestern beim Biken getestet: ) - bis auf die dÃ¼nnen Socken alles von Icebreaker


----------



## lomo (21. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... einfach ein Shimano kaufen und glücklich werden!  ...



Echt?
Musste die Shimano-Innenlager mit ner schönen Frequenz von 6 Monaten rausschmeissen. Dafür sinse billich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt?
> Musste die Shimano-Innenlager mit ner schönen Frequenz von 6 Monaten rausschmeissen.


Genau das hab ich die Tage schon anderswo im Forum gelesen, wundert mich echt! Ich und fast meine komplette Clique sind auf Hone Kurbeln (seit deren aktuellen Modelljahr, 2008?) unterwegs und da sind bisher lediglich 2 gestorben - eins wegen Sturz mit massivem Einschlag auf Kurbel/Pedal und eins wegen zu spät bemerktem Montagefehler i. V. m. einer RaceFace Kurbel. Alle anderen laufen einfach nur, haben kein Spiel, gar nix! Im Torque hab ich jetzt seit ca. 1/2 Jahr ein XTR drin, mal sehen, wie das hält...


----------



## Flugrost (21. Oktober 2011)

Is doch klar, Smu - ihr drückt doch auch net so heftig wie Lomo. Da halten die Lager schon deutlich länger...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. Oktober 2011)

Noch ein Vorteil eines Mehrgangrades...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Is doch klar, Smu - ihr drückt doch auch net so heftig wie Lomo. Da halten die Lager schon deutlich länger...


eingängige Erklärung...


----------



## eL (21. Oktober 2011)

der lomo braucht nen bronze gleitlager für seine haupt antriebswelle!

Wo sind eijentlich die Maschinenbau injenöre wenn man se ma braucht?

Oder müssen so wichtige sachen wieder von den Holz und Plaste heinis geklärt werden

schleifpapier heißluftfön und nen stück "mühe" liegen schon bereit


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

Leckt mich! 

Ich schreib die Shimpanso-Dinger halt als Verschleißteil ab!
Und ja, ich kann drücken ... nicht nur auf dem Klo! 

Nee, im Ernst. Die Shimpanso-Dinger sterben normalerweise, nachdem sie ein bisschen mehr Wasser also sonst gesehen haben. Also üblicherweise nach einem Rennen in Külsheim, entweder nach dem 12h-Rennen oder alternativ nach dem Weisswurstrennen.

Wieso Brongse-Gleitlager? Damit mache ich höchstens den dritten Platz ... ich will Gold-Gleitlager ....
Quatsch, Keramik-Wälzlager, das wär's!
Wer von den Inschenören hat Wochendienst? Hand hoch!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Oktober 2011)

Immerhin Keramik: http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k4...-ii-keramik-innenlagerschalen-bsa-silber.html


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Models.aspx?ModelID=25571


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

Auch Keramik


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (22. Oktober 2011)

Die Hoffnung stirbst zuletzt?


----------



## Kelme (22. Oktober 2011)

Nix da Keramik.




P1040637 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




Salsaklemme von kelme_sis auf Flickr




P1040636 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2011)

Weiß ist das neue Braun..... über kurz oder lang.....
Aber scheint echt ein schöner Aufbau zu werden.


----------



## lukabe (22. Oktober 2011)

Damit ich wenigstens nicht komplett unterbelichtet bin wenn ich ausm Wald komm:


----------



## el Zimbo (22. Oktober 2011)

@Klemmle: Ich habe die Befürchtung dass das ein hübsches Fahrrad wird,
hoffe du fährst das dann auch selbst... 

@(k)Lomo: Nicht unterkriegen lassen - dass du auch Schalträder fahren kannst wissen wir.


----------



## michar (22. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Nee, im Ernst. Die Shimpanso-Dinger sterben normalerweise, nachdem sie ein bisschen mehr Wasser also sonst gesehen haben. Also üblicherweise nach einem Rennen in Külsheim, entweder nach dem 12h-Rennen oder alternativ nach dem Weisswurstrennen.





eine tolle erfindung..nennt man lagerfett! erhoeht die haltbarkeit ins unendliche..ich fahr immer noch mein erstes lager von vor 2 jahren am bike..auch wenn sogut wie nur bergab! wenn ich gemerkt hab dasses nicht mehr sauber laeuft...sauber gemacht..fett ins lager..fertig! mit abstand die haltbarsten lager aufm markt fürs geld...truvativ und co sollten sich daran ein beispiel nehmen..


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

michar schrieb:


> eine tolle erfindung..nennt man lagerfett! ...



is ja präventiv schon bei der Montage mehr reingekommen ... wegen dem hydrophoben Verhalten



michar schrieb:


> lagerfett! erhoeht die haltbarkeit ins unendliche ...



Echt? Habe gleich ne Tube weggeputzt. Wieviel muss man davon nehmen? 



michar schrieb:


> ..ich fahr immer noch mein erstes lager von vor 2 jahren am bike..auch wenn sogut wie nur bergab!



Bergab sieht das Innenlager bei mir nicht DIE Belastung. In den Pedalen stehen sollte jedes Popel-Lager abkönnen.

Danke für die Tip(p)s!


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @(k)Lomo:


----------



## lomo (22. Oktober 2011)

Habe nen Pizzakarton von Kent bekommen ...




Pizzakartoninhalt von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (23. Oktober 2011)

34-er Surly Kettenblatt ist bestellt. 104-er LK. 4-er.
Alles andere auch. Wir brauchen in der kommenden Woche einen Termin inkl. Herrenhandtäschchen für die Montage. Irgendwie fällt mir nur Donnestag oder Freitag ein. Das wird eng.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Oktober 2011)

Bei mir wird nur der Donnerstag gehen. Freitag steht schon 'n Termin im Kalender ...


----------



## lukabe (24. Oktober 2011)

Ohne Bild: Anmeldung zum Gäsbock Marathon 2012... Hab schon viel gehört, musste jetzt mal selbst ausprobieren


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

Gratuliere zu dieser Entscheidung - wir haben auch lange gebraucht...


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ohne Bild: Anmeldung zum Gäsbock Marathon 2012... Hab schon viel gehört, musste jetzt mal selbst ausprobieren



..natürlich Langstrecke!


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2011)

Genau - mehr Forstweg für alle!


----------



## Dddakk (25. Oktober 2011)

Gibts da Forstwege? 
 Ich fahr ja den Mara nie mit, nönö, viel zu anstrengend.


----------



## Flugrost (25. Oktober 2011)

Letztes Jahr wurde sogar der Weg zur Spaltung asphaltiert - ganz krass!


----------



## roischiffer (26. Oktober 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr wurde sogar der Weg zur Spaltung asphaltiert - ganz krass!



& Zufahrt zur Bremsschikane 1 am Esthaler Ortsrand wie gewohnt 

nur die Iptestaler Schikanenschlucht war etwas verwirrend  - anstatt rechts/links führte die Schikane fast kerzengerade von Unten nach Oben


----------



## Dddakk (26. Oktober 2011)

..der Streckenplaner wird sicher auch 2012 wieder flowige Passagen einbauen. Asphalt ist aber eher Mangelware. 

(sind wir hier nicht im falschen Sräd?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

freak511 schrieb:


> Ohne Bild: Anmeldung zum Gäsbock Marathon 2012... Hab schon viel gehört, musste jetzt mal selbst ausprobieren


Klingt verlockend... hast Bock, bergauf ab und zu auf mich zu warten, dann komm ich mit 


@ Topic: meine (hoffentlich) Plattfuß-Versicherung für die nächste Park-Saison:


----------



## Levty (26. Oktober 2011)

Einst sagte ein weiser Typ zu mir: Schwalbe Reifen eignen sich super zum Tragen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Oktober 2011)

Dummes Gebabbel!


----------



## Optimizer (27. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Topic: meine (hoffentlich) Plattfuß-Versicherung für die nächste Park-Saison:



ParkSaison? Die Kombi ist meine aktuelle Tourenkombi....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>








Stell die Ergebnisse doch hier ein.

http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Oktober 2011)

Winter(tour)reifen suche ich auch noch.

Die Queen hält nicht mehr lange durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ParkSaison? Die Kombi ist meine aktuelle Tourenkombi....


Hast du mal auf das Gewicht geschaut...?  Das sind beides die DH Versionen! Und ich vermute mal, du fährst zum touren vorne keinen Vertstar? Das Teil ist echt babbich 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Stell die Ergebnisse doch hier ein.
> 
> http://gewichte.mtb-news.de/


Klick mal auf die Fotos! 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Winter(tour)reifen suche ich auch noch.


Was sind deine Anforderungen? Wenn du den ganzen Winter über fährst, wäre vielleicht ein 2.3er Baron BCC eine Idee, da der (Berichten anderer User zufolge) nicht so verhärtet wie viele andere. Habe allerdings zum Vergleich noch keine Erfahrung mit den neuen Schwalbe Gummis... Gooey Gluey wurde im Winter halt steinhart  Ich bin aber selten mit dem Fully im richtig kalten unterwegs gewesen (dort ist eigentlich bisher immer Muddy Mary GG/TNC ab ~Herbst montiert), am Hardtail fahre ich teilweise mit meinen alten Minion 2.5 1-ply in rundum 60a, der ist im Schnee natürlich kein Gripwunder, reicht mir aber fürs meiste aus und er verhärtet auch nicht zu arg.


----------



## lomo (27. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... noch keine Erfahrung mit den neuen ... Gummis... im Winter halt steinhart   ...



Echt? 
Oh, falsches Forum.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. Oktober 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klick mal auf die Fotos!



Hatte in der Benutzerliste nach Smubob geschaut, nicht aber unter `smubob´. Stehst daher ganz vorne nicht unter sssss


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Echt?
> Oh, falsches Forum.


Dazu fällt mir spontan das ein:








Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Hatte in der Benutzerliste nach Smubob geschaut, nicht aber unter `smubob´. Stehst daher ganz vorne nicht unter sssss


Ja, hier im IBC hats leider nicht geklappt mit dem Standard "Smubob". Ist im Nachhinein etwas doof mit den "`´", aber nun ists zu spät...


----------



## metalfreak (28. Oktober 2011)

Ein eiFohn


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Ein eiFohn


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2011)

Ei, witzisch!


----------



## lomo (28. Oktober 2011)

i-kummgehmerfortt!


----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2011)

Müsst ihr immer die Ei-von-Jünger foppen? 
Die sind halt dem Fetisch erlegen, das bringt die Wirtschaft voran.    

Kaufempfehlung:
http://www.cardiofitness.de/438c2310/Reebok-i-Bike-SE.htm

oder


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2011)

iKlo:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (28. Oktober 2011)

iPhone 4 Ass oder wie hieß das Ding nochmal?


----------



## metalfreak (28. Oktober 2011)

Bitte nicht den iKocher vergessen!


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2011)

Da hättste wenigstens den Apfelkrotzen über's KRUPS-Logo pappen können.


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2011)

Mahlzeit 







hier die iPhone App


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Mahlzeit



Ooooh, wie komplentativ!

Gibt es da auch eine extended version, vielleicht von irgendeinem der irgendeinen anderen viehtschert?


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2011)

@Döner-Burger:
Das Video hat was beruhigendes (zumindest ohne Ton), und ich hab jetzt Hunger, du Ar$ch!


----------



## Levty (28. Oktober 2011)

Hab jetzt auch Hunger...


----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2011)

iAuch


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2011)

iOmlett? Mahlzeit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (28. Oktober 2011)

meine Schlachtplatte eben war ok, bin jetzt nicht mehr hungrig..


----------



## el Zimbo (28. Oktober 2011)

Lecker iSteak mit iPilzen und iKartoffelecken...


----------



## Dddakk (28. Oktober 2011)

HühnähDönäh...

iBäh!

und:
http://www.arcor.de/content/aktuell/videos/?tid=86363180


----------



## donnersberger (29. Oktober 2011)

iGitt, Asphaltdöner..


----------



## Kelme (29. Oktober 2011)

Lecker in x ins mit Grünzeug




EinGang[by]Kelme_1.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (29. Oktober 2011)

..man darf doch hier keine Pornobildchen einstellen Kelme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. Oktober 2011)

Es gab ein Laufrad (schon ein bissel länger her), aber heute die erste "echte" Tour mit dem Randzonendad:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Oktober 2011)

Geht's damit dann auch in den Kindergarten?


----------



## donnersberger (30. Oktober 2011)

nach Downhill und Kindergarten gesucht...  [ame="http://vimeo.com/20363075"]http://vimeo.com/20363075[/ame]

ist zwar kein MTBerbub, aber auch nicht schlecht..


----------



## rmfausi (30. Oktober 2011)

Krass

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Levty (31. Oktober 2011)

Nicht nur ich breche mir was, sondern anderen auch. Deswegen wird am Samstag geschweißt:


----------



## metalfreak (31. Oktober 2011)

jetzt is es das ultimative Fanboy-Schmartfohn


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

Brumm, brumm ...




962C LH von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2011)

Sehr, sehr schön und absolut eine Bereicherung des Startfeldes.
Mit Sicherheit auch nicht einfach zu bekommen.

Der andere 962C LH wird von Haardtfarhrer pilotiert.



Porsche 956C New Man by slot.it von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Sehr, sehr schön ...



Rosa, es musste rosa sein!


----------



## donnersberger (31. Oktober 2011)

sind das alles singlespeeder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Rosa, es musste rosa sein!


Eh klar und "die Sau" gibt's ja als Modell vom vorgegebenen Hersteller nicht.
Randfrage: Orangener Motor?


----------



## Kelme (31. Oktober 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> sind das alles singlespeeder?


Ja. Absolut. Feste Übersetzung und wie im echten Leben: "Shifting by Frequency".


----------



## lomo (31. Oktober 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eh klar und "die Sau" gibt's ja als Modell vom vorgegebenen Hersteller nicht.
> Randfrage: Orangener Motor?



Keine Ahnung .... muss ich heute nacht mal nachschauen ....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. November 2011)

Nach dem meine Kopflampe kleine Ausfallerscheinungen gezeigt hatte, kam heute der Nachfolger mit der Post


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2011)

von wo und how matsch?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. November 2011)

http://magicshinelights.de/

Hatte diesesmal keine Lust mich mit dem Zoll rumzuärgern und lange darauf warten zu müssen. Am Sonntagabend bestellt und gestern abend geliefert


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2011)

Nightride: wann ???


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nightride: wann ???



hmmm Samstag oder Sonntagabend???


----------



## lomo (3. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Eh klar und "die Sau" gibt's ja als Modell vom vorgegebenen Hersteller nicht.
> Randfrage: Orangener Motor?



Ja, orangener Motor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (3. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja, orangener Motor.


Das passt. Ich zähle aktuell 11 Starter. Ein feines Feld und wahrscheinlich kein Auto doppelt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. November 2011)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> hmmm Samstag oder Sonntagabend???



Samstag geht nicht -> Bademanteltour!!!

Sonntag je nach Zustand


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> -> Bademanteltour!!!



Ach....daher die ständige Erkältung?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Samstag geht nicht -> Bademanteltour!!!
> 
> Sonntag je nach Zustand


 
Wäre mit dabei


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. November 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Wäre mit dabei



Sonntag wann und wo?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (3. November 2011)

Ähem,
ich dachte, ihr seit Euch schon in diesem Bezugspunkt einig. 

Mach einfach mal ne Ansage...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (4. November 2011)

De Fibbs muss ja erst wieder zu sich kommen 

Ich dachte so um *18:00* in Rinnthal am Bahnhof. Dann hoch zum Wackelstein, über die Prälatenkammer nach Wilgartswiesen und dann hoch zur Jungpfalz


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. November 2011)

Hallo,

muss leider wegen Terminkollision absagen Euch viel Spaß.


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2011)

Bin leider auch raus ....


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2011)

Meine Kiste für das neue Winterradl füllt sich langsam...






[/url][/IMG]

Diese Woche kommt der Rahmen, freu mich schon auf den Aufbau!


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Meine Kiste für das neue Winterradl füllt sich langsam...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Der Rahmen passt dann aber nicht mehr in die Kiste?!?!


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2011)

Hab mir bereits ne größere Ersatzkiste besorgt...schlau gell!

Btw: entgegen aktueller Trends wird es ein Multispeeder!


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2011)

XTR und Fox für den Winter 

Wann beginnt der Aufbau???


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hab mir bereits ne größere Ersatzkiste besorgt...schlau gell!
> 
> Btw: entgegen aktueller Trends wird es ein Multispeeder!





Äh, wollt gerade sagen, daß sind ja mehr Ritzel als ich zählen kann ...


----------



## Houschter (6. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> XTR und Fox für den Winter
> 
> Wann beginnt der Aufbau???



Warte noch auf den Steuersatz, dann geht's los!

XTR: die Kurbel gabs neulich bei Rose für 180 Tacken, da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen!

Schon fit nach der Bademanteltour...

@Lomo: schon eine Idee für MittwochsLambiersatzprogramm?


----------



## lomo (6. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Warte noch auf den Steuersatz, dann geht's los!
> 
> XTR: die Kurbel gabs neulich bei Rose für 180 Tacken, da konnt ich nicht wiederstehen!
> 
> ...



Ähm, hätte gedacht, daß wir in der vorjährigen Tradition weitermachen ... bin aber offen für neue/andere Ideen. Werde mal in den entsprechenden Thread was reinschreiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (6. November 2011)

Fit würde ich das nicht gerade nennen .....


Aber Hunger hätte ich schon wieder


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. November 2011)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> muss leider wegen Terminkollision absagen Euch viel Spaß.





Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Bin leider auch raus ....



schade, dann eben ein ander mal


----------



## zena (7. November 2011)

hier ist mein neues altes HT wieder fit für den Wald. Scheint ja schick zu sein auch was ungefedertes, retro-historisches zu haben. Jetzt könnt ihr grübeln ob es ein Zehzeh-Enduro-Leichtlauf-Tourer ist oder einfach nur "Resteverwertung"


----------



## zena (7. November 2011)

...ich bin extra nach La Palma geflogen um dieses einzigartige Background fürs Foto zu finden


----------



## Kelme (7. November 2011)

Blau ist ja eh gerade angesagt und das Rad sieht fein aus.
Kannst du mal ein Bild genau von der Seite machen? So sieht das Bike immer sehr nach Chopper aus. Ich gehe aber mal davon aus, dass die "Downhill-/Spielperformance" nicht schlecht sein dürfte.


Kelme - Glückwunsch


----------



## zena (7. November 2011)

ja hast Recht, ich hab keine Ahnung was es für einen Lenkwinkel hat? Der Rahmen  wurde für max. 100mm Gabeln konzipiert, jetzt ist eine 130mm Psylo drin und es ist flachmal schauen wie es sich fährt.


----------



## eL (7. November 2011)

jetz musste wegen wegen dem einen bild wieder zurück nach la palma.

das leben iss sooo grausam ;-)

ansonsten schön blau

wobei blau ja eher ein zustand ist

beste grüße eL


----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


> Meine Kiste für das neue Winterradl füllt sich langsam...


Sieht aus, als bräuchtest du das Projekt dringend, um irgendwie deinen Überschuss an Kapital loszuwerden.  ...auch wenns ne Schnäppchen-XTR ist 




Houschter schrieb:


> Btw: entgegen aktueller Trends wird es ein Multispeeder!


Mehr ist mehr!


----------



## eL (7. November 2011)

naja geld ist in fahradteile besser angelegt als in schrottzertifikaten der amis 

von daher ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (7. November 2011)

Wem sagst du das?  Ich werde im Moment mit meinen Geldanlagen relativ nachlässig. Wobei - Funktionsklamotten sich auch Investitionen in die Zukunft


----------



## DAKAY (11. November 2011)

was zum sitze 




und was zum ahalte


----------



## strandi (13. November 2011)

Mein geliebtes Decathlon ist auch wieder fit gemacht 




Und bremst jetzt auch besser 







Aber beim basteln lag da plötzlich dieses Teil auf dem Boden. Woher kommt das? Wofür braucht man das?


----------



## unocz (13. November 2011)

sieht aus wie der sicherungssplint für die bremsbeläge


----------



## strandi (13. November 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht aus wie der sicherungssplint für die bremsbeläge



hm ne der isses net. das dingen hat oben eine öffnung für imbus schlüssel und unten ein schraubgewinde


----------



## guru39 (14. November 2011)

mein neues Spielzeuch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> hm ne der isses net. das dingen hat oben eine öffnung für imbus schlüssel und unten ein schraubgewinde


Jung,... nen Maßstab am Bild wäre gut. Andernfalls kann das Gewinde auch M28 sein und dann würde ich sagen, dass es ein integraler Bestandteil vom Jupiter-Riesenrad ist das als aufem Worschtmarkt steht...


----------



## strandi (14. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jung,... nen Maßstab am Bild wäre gut. Andernfalls kann das Gewinde auch M28 sein und dann würde ich sagen, dass es ein integraler Bestandteil vom Jupiter-Riesenrad ist das als aufem Worschtmarkt steht...



hehe da haste recht. würde schätzen das ding is ca. 2-3 cm lang...also riesenrad fällt aus


----------



## Levty (14. November 2011)

Könnt n Bolzen für die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Dein Hardtail hat Gelenke? 
Umwerfer?


----------



## strandi (14. November 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Könnt n Bolzen für die Dämpferbuchsen sein. Dein Hardtail hat Gelenke?
> Umwerfer?



Dämpferbuchse täte mich überraschen  Das Teil ist in etwa so dick wie eine Spaghetti...also eher dünn  Kann das irgendeine Funktion am Hinterrad haben? Lag nämlich in der Nähe vom Hinterrad


----------



## lukabe (14. November 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> hm ne der isses net. das dingen hat oben eine öffnung für imbus schlüssel und unten ein schraubgewinde



Inbus vorne und Schraubgewinde hinten würde genau auf die Elixir-Sicherungssplinte zutreffen... falls du das Teil nicht brauchst gibs mir, ich hab meinen Sicherungsbolzen bei der Elixir nämlich verloren


----------



## elch01 (14. November 2011)

Check mal die Sattelbefestigung ....


----------



## eL (14. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Jung,... nen Maßstab am Bild wäre gut. Andernfalls kann das Gewinde auch M28 sein und dann würde ich sagen, dass es ein integraler Bestandteil vom Jupiter-Riesenrad ist das als aufem Worschtmarkt steht...




nenene so grobbe gewindegänge hat auch M28 nicht

Niggo die fehlt einfach noch das geschulte auge


----------



## strandi (14. November 2011)

Hm ok...checke nochmal Bremse und Sattel. Sehe das Bike aber erst wieder in 4 Wochen


----------



## mtb_nico (14. November 2011)

Auf dem Bild des Bremssattels sieht man, dass der Kopf der Sicherungsschraube doch ein bisschen dicker ist als bei der abgebildeten einzelnen Schraube. Vielleicht die Sicherungsschraube des alten Bremssattels?

P.S.: Ist es nicht normal das beim Schrauben am Ende eine Schraube übrig bleibt??


----------



## strandi (14. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Vielleicht die Sicherungsschraube des alten Bremssattels?



Das könnte sehr gut sein...denn finde die Schraube sieht schon etwas "mitgenommen" aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. November 2011)

Hier sin doch diverse Nachtkabbe unnerwägs... ich hab keine Lust, mich stundenlang in die Lampenthematik einzulesen, daher die Bitte nach einer Empfehlung für eine möglichst günstige, aber brauchbare LED-Funzel. Muss nicht für Highspeed auf schmalen und/oder technischen Trails taugen, eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt für Wald, mehr für Trainingsfahrten auf Straße, Rad- und Feldweg. Meine alte Mirage (Evo + Evo X) reicht dafür dicke, aber der tonnenschwere Bleiakku nervt, vor allem, wenn ich nicht mit dem Straßenrad unterwegs bin (das ist das einzige mit Flaschenhalter). Sind diese Magicshine Teile immer noch State of the Art? Liefert der deutsche Shop zuverlässig und zügig? Wenn es etwas billigeres gibt, das auch in Ordnung geht, wäre auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. November 2011)

Also, ich hab mich von meiner Mirage-Evo-Kombi verabschiedet, da das NiPack eine "bescheidene" Lebensdauer hat, die EvoX-Ersatzbirne und alle weiteren E-Teile zu teuer sind.
Jetzt hab ich am Alltagradl B&M "IQ cyo" mit 60 Lux > sehr sehr fein ... (allerdings mit Dynamo, daher wahrscheinlich nicht in Deiner Auswahl). FÃ¼rÂ´s Waldradl wirdÂ´s wahrscheinlich die SIGMA "lightster" mit 20-25 Lux und 25 â¬. Ich denke, das P-L-VerhÃ¤ltnis passt. Evtl. kann ich Dir nÃ¤chste Woche dazu was sagen.
WennÂ´s nicht zu teuer wÃ¤re hÃ¤tte ich eine B&M Akuulampe mit Lenkerklemmung genommen (Mod-Typ weiÃ ich jetzt nicht genau aber das beginnt dann bei 90 â¬ +...)


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. November 2011)

Magicshine und co kann man nicht wirklich für den Gebruch im Straßenverkehr empfehlen, dafür können sie zu leicht den Gegenverkehr blenden, bzw. man muss sie weit runter drehen. Für langweiliges Terrain reicht mir meine B&M Ixon IQ. Die nutzt normale Akkus der Größe AA, die im Lampengehäuse mit untergebracht sind. Es gibt die Lampe auch mit externem LiIonen-Akku, dann heißt sie Ixon IQ Speed. Die Helligkeit reicht mir z.B. gut, um durch den Ordenswald von Speyer nach Neustadt zu kommen.  

Bonus: Als mir die Lampe mal runter gefallen und die Verschlusslasche vom Akkufach dabei abgebrochen ist, gabs von B&M umgehend und kostenlos Ersatz.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. November 2011)

Für die Straße hatte ich mal eine Lampe von Toppeak, die war im Set etwas günstiger als die vergleichbare Sigma,
und ich war von der Helligkeit überrascht.
Das China-Flutlicht geht nur im gedimmten Modus und mit gesenkten Haupt im Straßenverkehr;
empfehlen würde ich das aber nicht...


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hier sin doch diverse Nachtkabbe unnerwägs... ich hab keine Lust, mich stundenlang in die Lampenthematik einzulesen, daher die Bitte nach einer Empfehlung für eine möglichst günstige, aber brauchbare LED-Funzel. Muss nicht für Highspeed auf schmalen und/oder technischen Trails taugen, eigentlich gar nicht unbedingt für Wald, mehr für Trainingsfahrten auf Straße, Rad- und Feldweg. Meine alte Mirage (Evo + Evo X) reicht dafür dicke, aber der tonnenschwere Bleiakku nervt, vor allem, wenn ich nicht mit dem Straßenrad unterwegs bin (das ist das einzige mit Flaschenhalter). Sind diese Magicshine Teile immer noch State of the Art? Liefert der deutsche Shop zuverlässig und zügig? Wenn es etwas billigeres gibt, das auch in Ordnung geht, wäre auch nicht schlecht.



 Werbemodus an   Hab da was rumfahren  Werbemodus aus


----------



## Teufelstisch (15. November 2011)

Ich hatte auch ne Mirage EVO und nun ne Sigma Karma. Macht auch gut hell und der Akku ist wesentlich kleiner, kann man auch mit Klettband gut am Rad festmachen.


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Für´s Waldradl wird´s wahrscheinlich die SIGMA "lightster" mit 20-25 Lux und 25 . Ich denke, das P-L-Verhältnis passt. Evtl. kann ich Dir nächste Woche dazu was sagen.



Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Ich hab die Lightster am Stadtrad, dafür taugt sie, aber auf unbeleuchteten Wegen steht man damit schon ziemlich im dunkeln. Unter der IxonIQ würde ich im Wald nicht anfangen, die taugt dann auch mal für einfache Trailabfahrten.


----------



## donnersberger (16. November 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> mein neues Spielzeuch



und wie iss dess Spielzeuch so?


----------



## Radler-01 (16. November 2011)

Eike. schrieb:


> Das würde ich mir nochmal überlegen. Ich hab die Lightster am Stadtrad, dafür taugt sie, aber auf unbeleuchteten Wegen steht man damit schon ziemlich im dunkeln. Unter der IxonIQ würde ich im Wald nicht anfangen, die taugt dann auch mal für einfache Trailabfahrten.


 
ich dachte eigentlich an ..."oh - ist es doch schon so spät/dunkel geworden"... und wollte keine engagierten Nightrides fahren.
Langt´s dafür ? Weil mir die 90 + eigentlich fürs gelegentliche Erhellen zuviel sind (das die B+M besser sind steht außer Frage, da barucht man im Dunkeln >>  )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> und wie iss dess Spielzeuch so?


würd mich auch interessieren. bringt die 2er soviel mehr als die "alte" GOPRO HD?


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> würd mich auch interessieren. bringt die 2er soviel mehr als die "alte" GOPRO HD?



Würd mich auch mal interessieren .. nur so am Rande ..


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich dachte eigentlich an ..."oh - ist es doch schon so spät/dunkel geworden"... und wollte keine engagierten Nightrides fahren.
> Langt´s dafür ? Weil mir die 90 + eigentlich fürs gelegentliche Erhellen zuviel sind (das die B+M besser sind steht außer Frage, da barucht man im Dunkeln >>  )



Auf befestigten Wegen wirds sicher reichen um zu erkennen wo der Weg lang geht und um nicht übersehen zu werden.


----------



## donnersberger (16. November 2011)

na, wenn das so viele Leute interessiert, wird es Zeit, dass de Guru nen Gurutainment-Gopro-gegen-Gopro2-Battle-Film zeicht, ich geh dann mit dem Hut rum und sammle die Bestellungen ein


----------



## lomo (16. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> na, wenn das so viele Leute interessiert, wird es Zeit, dass de Guru nen Gurutainment-Gopro-gegen-Gopro2-Battle-Film zeicht, ich geh dann mit dem Hut rum und sammle die Bestellungen ein



Ich kann auch nen Hammer zur Verfügung stellen


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2011)

Erst mal danke fÃ¼r die rege Beteiligung an der Licht-Diskussion 



radler-01 schrieb:


> Also, ich hab mich von meiner Mirage-Evo-Kombi verabschiedet, da das NiPack eine "bescheidene" Lebensdauer hat, die EvoX-Ersatzbirne und alle weiteren E-Teile zu teuer sind.
> [...]
> FÃ¼rÂ´s Waldradl wirdÂ´s wahrscheinlich die SIGMA "lightster" mit 20-25 Lux und 25 â¬. Ich denke, das P-L-VerhÃ¤ltnis passt. Evtl. kann ich Dir nÃ¤chste Woche dazu was sagen.


Also bisher funktioniert meine Mirage noch einwandfrei, auch der Akku ist trotz jahrelanger Nicht-Benutzung noch top. Nur die "Halterung" ist am GelÃ¤nderad ohne Flaschenhalter einfach sub-optimal 







Hat gestern Abend aber sogar kleine SprÃ¼nge und Treppenabfahrten einwandfrei mitgemacht  Werde mir wohl mal einen stabilen, mit Schellen schraubbaren Flaschenhalter oder eine Rahmen-Tasche dafÃ¼r suchen. Aber mittel- bis langfristig muss da etwas effizienteres her. Wenn eine Lampe mit integrierten Akkus sogar reichen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re dafÃ¼r eigentlich top! Bei der Lightster, oder auch der etwas stÃ¤rkeren und nicht viel teureren Pava, hÃ¤tte ich echt Bedenken, dass mir die zu schwach ist. Der Vergleich zur Mirage, die eigentlich gerade so ausreichend ist, wÃ¤re in allen FÃ¤llen fÃ¼r mich interessant...




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Magicshine und co kann man nicht wirklich fÃ¼r den Gebruch im StraÃenverkehr empfehlen, dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnen sie zu leicht den Gegenverkehr blenden, bzw. man muss sie weit runter drehen. FÃ¼r langweiliges Terrain reicht mir meine B&M Ixon IQ. Die nutzt normale Akkus der GrÃ¶Ãe AA, die im LampengehÃ¤use mit untergebracht sind.


Da war meine Beschreibung wohl etwas missverstÃ¤ndlich... StraÃe/Feldwege bezog sich mehr auf den befahrenen Untergrund als den konkreten Ort. Auf Ã¶ffentlichen StraÃen wÃ¤re ich kaum unterwegs und dafÃ¼r kÃ¶nnte ich die Lampe ja dimmen bzw. einfach auf meine kleine Backup-Funzel (siehe Bild oben) wechseln, fÃ¼r innerorts reicht die. Nur eben fÃ¼r unbeleuchtete Strecken nicht die Bohne.
Habe mich mal etwas umgeschaut, die B&M Ixon IQ sieht zwar ganz interessant aus und dÃ¼rfte eigentlich hell genug sein, aber im Set mit Akkus und LadegerÃ¤t kostet die inkl. Versand auch schon ~70â¬, da wÃ¤re der Schritt zum China-Flutlicht nicht mehr allzu groÃ...




el Zimbo schrieb:


> FÃ¼r die StraÃe hatte ich mal eine Lampe von Toppeak, die war im Set etwas gÃ¼nstiger als die vergleichbare Sigma,
> und ich war von der Helligkeit Ã¼berrascht.
> Das China-Flutlicht geht nur im gedimmten Modus und mit gesenkten Haupt im StraÃenverkehr;
> empfehlen wÃ¼rde ich das aber nicht...


Hmm, Topeak stellt anscheinend keine Lampen mehr her (auÃer Mini-Funzeln in Alienkopf- und UFO-Form )
Ich habe mir die kleinste der China-Strahler angeschaut, die hat einen Dimm-Modus mit 30%. Sieht man damit auch noch genug, z. B. fÃ¼r innerorts o. Ã.? Hab ja leider gar keine Ahnung von den Dingern. Da ich sie vermutlich eh am Lenker befestigen wÃ¼rde, wÃ¤re erstens das Umschalten kein Problem und zweitens die "gemÃ¤Ãigte" Ausrichtung eh standard.




guru39 schrieb:


> Werbemodus an   Hab da was rumfahren  Werbemodus aus


GÃ¼rÃ¼, du weiÃt doch, dass du hier ungestraft Ã¶ffentlich Werbung machen darfst  HeidelbÃ¤rsch ist nur leider immer bissl schlecht zu erreichen fÃ¼r mich  Und extra mit dem Auto rÃ¼ber gurken lohnt sich nicht, wenn ich nicht eh in der NÃ¤he bin...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch ne Mirage EVO und nun ne Sigma Karma. Macht auch gut hell und der Akku ist wesentlich kleiner, kann man auch mit Klettband gut am Rad festmachen.


Die ist mir bei meiner Suche auch untergekommen, die kostet allerdings auch schon fast das Gleiche wie die China-BÃ¶ller und hÃ¤ngt in Sachen Helligkeit wohl deutlich hinterher. Der 140g leichte Akku ist natÃ¼rlich ein Vorteil, aber ich denke, dass auch die 230g des Magicshine Akkus am Rahmen nicht spÃ¼rbar sind, zumal die Befestigungstasche sehr vertrauenserweckend aussieht.




Eike. schrieb:


> Das wÃ¼rde ich mir nochmal Ã¼berlegen. Ich hab die Lightster am Stadtrad, dafÃ¼r taugt sie, aber auf unbeleuchteten Wegen steht man damit schon ziemlich im dunkeln. Unter der IxonIQ wÃ¼rde ich im Wald nicht anfangen, die taugt dann auch mal fÃ¼r einfache Trailabfahrten.


Danke fÃ¼r die EinschÃ¤tzung! Genau sowas finde ich sehr gut, mal zu lesen. Ist dir die Mirage bekannt? Wie sieht da der Vergleich zur Ixon aus?




radler-01 schrieb:


> ...da barucht man im Dunkeln >>


Bei der Runde gestern war einer mit irgendeiner Lupine Licht-Panzerfaust dabei... wenn der hinter mir gefahren ist, hatte ich immer Angst Feuer zu fangen  Ich glaube, wenn man da direkt reinschaut schrumpelt die Netzhaut zusammen wie ne Rosine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (16. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich kann auch nen Hammer zur Verfügung stellen



oja, aber mit Buchstabentausch, also nen vollgetankten Hummer


----------



## yulour (16. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich habe mir die kleinste der China-Strahler angeschaut, die hat einen Dimm-Modus mit 30%. Sieht man damit auch noch genug, z. B. für innerorts o. Ä.?



Welche ist denn die Kleinste 
Ich hab' die MJ-808E, aktuelles Modell falls es da Unterschiede geben sollte. Innerorts mache ich das Ding nicht an - da reicht mir zum sehen die Straßenbeleuchtung, zum gesehen werden hab' ich so kleine Gummischlaufen mit AA-Akku und Led von Knog. Außerorts, auf dem Weg von und zur Arbeit auf un-/befestigten Feldwegen im komplett Finstern, läuft die China Photonenkanone auf 30% - alles gut sichtbar. Die 100% brauche ich nur bergab im Wald.


----------



## Radler-01 (16. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der Runde gestern war einer mit irgendeiner Lupine Licht-Panzerfaust dabei... wenn der hinter mir gefahren ist, hatte ich immer Angst Feuer zu fangen  Ich glaube, wenn man da direkt reinschaut schrumpelt die Netzhaut zusammen wie ne Rosine


 
Den würde ich immer mitnehmen, dann brauchst Du keine Lampe


----------



## Eike. (16. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke für die Einschätzung! Genau sowas finde ich sehr gut, mal zu lesen. Ist dir die Mirage bekannt? Wie sieht da der Vergleich zur Ixon aus?



Die Einschätzung muss ich etwas revidieren. Ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg extra mal eine andere Strecke gefahren, die teilweise unbeleuchtet ist und war überrascht. Die Sima Lightster ist doch gar nicht so übel. Für Singletrails natürlich nicht ausreichend aber befestigte Wege sind gar kein Problem. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.

Die Mirage hab ich noch in der Nipack Version mit dem EvoX Zusatzscheinwerfer, aber schon lange nicht mehr benutzt. Die IxonIQ dürfte eher noch etwas heller sein, und der Akku hält länger.


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

yulour schrieb:


> Welche ist denn die Kleinste
> Ich hab' die MJ-808E, aktuelles Modell falls es da Unterschiede geben sollte. Innerorts mache ich das Ding nicht an - da reicht mir zum sehen die Straßenbeleuchtung, zum gesehen werden hab' ich so kleine Gummischlaufen mit AA-Akku und Led von Knog. Außerorts, auf dem Weg von und zur Arbeit auf un-/befestigten Feldwegen im komplett Finstern, läuft die China Photonenkanone auf 30% - alles gut sichtbar. Die 100% brauche ich nur bergab im Wald.


Mit der Kleinsten meinte ich genau die 808E.
Sehr gut, das ist genau das, was ich wissen wollte  Also würde die Chinalampe sogar generell auf 30% reichen und die 100% wären eine Zusatzoption, falls ich doch mal richtig im Wald fahre - was ich eigentlich nicht vor habe, aber gut zu wissen, dass man könnte  Danke für die Info!




radler-01 schrieb:


> Den würde ich immer mitnehmen, dann brauchst Du keine Lampe


Stimmt, das wäre billiger als selbst kaufen. Warum bin ich da nicht selbst drauf gekommen? Problem gelöst - Heureka 




Eike. schrieb:


> Die Einschätzung muss ich etwas revidieren. Ich bin heute auf dem Heimweg extra mal eine andere Strecke gefahren, die teilweise unbeleuchtet ist und war überrascht. Die Sima Lightster ist doch gar nicht so übel. Für Singletrails natürlich nicht ausreichend aber befestigte Wege sind gar kein Problem. Für den Preis kann man nicht meckern.
> 
> Die Mirage hab ich noch in der Nipack Version mit dem EvoX Zusatzscheinwerfer, aber schon lange nicht mehr benutzt. Die IxonIQ dürfte eher noch etwas heller sein, und der Akku hält länger.


Hey, danke für die Testfahrt  Also an den Herstellerangaben orientiert (Lightster 20 Lux vs. Ixon 40 Lux) würde ich sagen, dass mir die Lightster dann eher zu schwach sein dürfte. Für einfaches Rumrollen reicht die 5W Mirage (angeblich auch 20 Lux) ja, aber sobald es auf Straße etwas schneller wird oder man auf dem Boden mal ein Bisschen mehr sehen muss (Wurzeln o. Ä.) muss ich schon die 10W (angeblich 60 Lux) noch dabei haben, sonst ist mir das zu funzelig. Daher denke ich, dass auch die Ixon für meinen Anspruch schon grenzwertig ist...
Ich tendiere ja stark dazu, einfach die MJ 808 E zu kaufen, damit wäre ich für alles gerüstet, aber die ist (genau so wie der Standard-Akku) gerade nicht lieferbar


----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> oja, aber mit Buchstabentausch, also nen vollgetankten Hummer



Buuääääääh! Low-Tech für Amis! Bääääääh!


----------



## Tobsn (17. November 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> ... Also an den Herstellerangaben orientiert (Lightster 20 Lux vs. Ixon 40 Lux) wÃ¼rde ich sagen, dass mir die Lightster dann eher zu schwach sein dÃ¼rfte. FÃ¼r einfaches Rumrollen reicht die 5W Mirage (angeblich auch 20 Lux) ja, aber sobald es auf StraÃe etwas schneller wird oder man auf dem Boden mal ein Bisschen mehr sehen muss (Wurzeln o. Ã.) muss ich schon die 10W (angeblich 60 Lux) noch dabei haben, sonst ist mir das zu funzelig. Daher denke ich, dass auch die Ixon fÃ¼r meinen Anspruch schon grenzwertig ist...


Selten so gelacht.   

Meine alljÃ¤hrliche Wiederholung:
Lux-Angaben kannst zur Bewertung/Vergleich von Lampen in der Pfeife rauchen.
Sonst mÃ¼sstest du dir einen Laser kaufen, der hat viel Lux, aber â¦ genau taugt zum Radeln null.

Die Ixon mit weniger Lux kann mehr Licht machen als die 10W Sigma. 

Ne gute Lampe zeichnet sich fÃ¼r mich sogar dadurch aus, dass sie viel Licht bei wenig Lux macht.
Es sei denn Du willst ein reines Fernlicht, dann darf sie auch viel Lux haben.


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

Günstig:





Nicht günstig:


----------



## Houschter (17. November 2011)

Deluxe!


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2011)

Vorher - nachher (oder umgekehrt). War ein eigener, saublöder Fehler.




Vorher - nachher.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Jetzt schaut's so aus.




Blau.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

Wie ist denn das passiert? Aufgesetzt? 
Evtl. gibts Kugelgelenksketten?    


DIE XTR-Scheiben gabs beim brügelmän für 28 . Aber nur in 180 Centerlock.
Die Brembos für Audi für 50 das Paar.  Und das obwohl sie viel schwerer sind!


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Wie ist denn das passiert? Aufgesetzt?
> Evtl. gibts Kugelgelenksketten?
> ...


Kurz und knapp: Eine SSP-Kette darf nicht zu straff gespannt sein. Das ist gar nicht gut und "Sieben Wege" ist kein schöner Platz für einen Totalausfall (aber man kommt doch ganz gut zum Saupferch ).


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. November 2011)

Nur damit ich einen Ansatz für den technischen Vorgang bekomme:

Du bist da frühlich durchs Sieben-Wege-Flachland geradelt, als plötzlich Deine Wahnsinnsoberschenkel - oder waren es die Waden? - bei einem kurzen Tretten, einem Stampfen oder Reißen das Kettenblatt zerschmurgelt haben?

Terminatormäßig!!!

Hermann, mir graut vor Dir!


----------



## Radler-01 (17. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kurz und knapp: Eine SSP-Kette darf nicht zu straff gespannt sein. Das ist gar nicht gut und "Sieben Wege" ist kein schöner Platz für einen Totalausfall (aber man kommt doch ganz gut zum Saupferch ).


 
also mit soviel Dampf in den Waden ... (Mist - Haardt fahrer war schneller und hast´s ähnlich formuliert )
bleibt nur noch:  





Dddakk schrieb:


> Die Brembos für Audi für 50 das Paar. Und das obwohl sie viel schwerer sind!


 
und ich hab gerade überlegt, in welche Mostergabel die Dinger reinpassen


----------



## Kelme (17. November 2011)

Jetzt wo du das beschreibst, glaube ich fast selbst, dass es so war. Der Defekt kündigte sich allerdings beim Anstieg von der Gebrannten Buche zur Pottaschhütte an. Meine Annahme: Die feldmäßige Instandsetzung wird schon halten. Tat sie nicht und das Finale war dann wie von dir beschrieben. Den Antritt durch den tiefen Sand in Richtung Drachenfels direkt hinter der Kreuzung Sieben Wege wollte das Teil nicht mehr mitmachen.


----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

..deine Wade knickt Kettenblätter!
...röchel...

evtl. kann MipMip welche für dich aus Titan fräsen...

...das Opferblatt nicht wegwerfen, da kann man noch nen Pokal draus dengeln..


----------



## strandi (17. November 2011)

Um nochmal auf die Lampenberatung zurück zu kommen 
Was würdet ihr dem Strandinator für dunkle Waldwege in der dänischen Tiefebene empfehlen?  Is ja bald Weihnachten 
Gerne mit integriertem Akku damit in den Flaschenhalter auch wirklich ne Flasche kann


----------



## han (17. November 2011)

wer hat den von euch noch einen Gustav M Adapter No 25, den er nicht mehr benötigt?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (17. November 2011)

strandi schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Lampenberatung zurück zu kommen
> Was würdet ihr dem Strandinator für dunkle Waldwege in der dänischen Tiefebene empfehlen?  Is ja bald Weihnachten
> Gerne mit integriertem Akku damit in den Flaschenhalter auch wirklich ne Flasche kann



http://magicshinelights.de/

Ich habe die MJ-808 (Chinaböllerklassiker) und die MJ-816 (Micky-Maus-Variante). Die 808 kommt auf den Helm, die 816 an den Lenker, wobei die Gummiringbefestigung auf dem Trail, also Kaliber Gelbes Kreuz oder Wolkenbruch, nicht hinreichend fest ist.

Beleuchtung ist prima. Sehr hell und in Kombination alles im Licht.

Die 808 ist aber überholt, ich würde hier zur neuen MJ-872 greifen. Der helle Wahnsinn! Ist in der Beleuchtung so hell wie die 816 in Vollfunktion, also alle drei Leuchten an, aber viel gleichmäßiger. Ein Lichtteppich.

Wenn ich jetzt kaufen sollte:

3 x die 872: eine auf den Helm, zwei mit einem Akku an den Lenker. Den Akku kannst Du mit dem Täschchen (geht recht schnell kaputt und/oder einem Klettband am Vorbau festmachen, wenn der nicht stummelartig ist, sonst am Oberrohr.

Ist dann noch billiger als eine Wilma. Die ist klasse, aber im Vergleich dann in Leuchtausbeute und Geld klar unterlegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (17. November 2011)

3x! Die armen Tiere!


----------



## strandi (17. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> http://magicshinelights.de/
> 
> Ich habe die MJ-808 (Chinaböllerklassiker) und die MJ-816 (Micky-Maus-Variante). Die 808 kommt auf den Helm, die 816 an den Lenker, wobei die Gummiringbefestigung auf dem Trail, also Kaliber Gelbes Kreuz oder Wolkenbruch, nicht hinreichend fest ist.
> 
> ...



Super, danke!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Günstig:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Köstlich! 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Selten so gelacht.
> 
> Meine alljährliche Wiederholung:
> Lux-Angaben kannst zur Bewertung/Vergleich von Lampen in der Pfeife rauchen.


Was kann ich dafür, dass die Hersteller keine vergleichbaren Angaben veröffentlichen?  Wenn ich mich erst durch die 800 Lampen Threads im Forum lesen will, bevor ich mich für was entscheide, ist vorher die dunkle Jahreszeit rum und die 3. verbesserte Neuauflage der Lampen draußen.
Fazit: weniger (Klugschei$$en) ist oft mehr (Hilfe) 




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt kaufen sollte:
> 
> 3 x die 872: eine auf den Helm, zwei mit einem Akku an den Lenker.


 Damit wirst du dann zum fahrenden Solarium 
Mal im Ernst: Das ist dann aber selbst auf Trails schon mehr Luxus als Notwendigkeit...?




Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> wobei die Gummiringbefestigung auf dem Trail, also Kaliber Gelbes Kreuz oder Wolkenbruch, nicht hinreichend fest ist.


Tips hierzu? Untergrund mit einen Stück sauberen Schlauch umwickeln? Kabelbinder erscheinen mir für sowas wenig sinnvoll...


----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2011)




----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)

Äh? Über was musst du jetzt lachen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2011)

Tobsn & Lomo lacht ....

*Fazit*: ich mach dann mal mit ....


----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)

Lachen kann so befreiend sein ... weitermachen


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. November 2011)




----------



## Houschter (17. November 2011)




----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)

Houschter schrieb:


>



Ball flachhalten, sonst bestelle ich nächste Woche zwei von den Flammkuchen "Nummer zwo"!


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


Mitläufer! 




Houschter schrieb:


>


Du willst Grund zum heulen??


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. November 2011)

PS:


----------



## lomo (17. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>



Autschn!


----------



## mtb_nico (18. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> 3 x die 872: eine auf den Helm, zwei mit einem Akku an den Lenker.


Öhh,.. ist dann noch was vom *NIGHT*ride übrig?  *duck_und_weg*


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. November 2011)

mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhh,.. ist dann noch was vom *NIGHT*ride übrig?  *duck_und_weg*



Denk dies mal konsequent zu Ende! Wo stehst Du dann: im Dunkeln!

Nein, das mit den drei Lampen wäre auch nur meine momentane Idealkonstellation. Wäre aber wahrscheinlich nicht heller als die Big Betty. Da kommt ja auch allenthalben Begeisterung statt Skepsis auf. Drei Lampen wären dagegen nur auffällig.

Zwei reichen ganz sicher auch. (_Das mit dem Schlauch zur Verdickung und Reibungserhöhung werde ich gern ausprobieren!)._ Das Flutlicht würde ich dann auch nur auf den Abfahrten anmachen. Zurzeit leuchten auf normalen Wegen und Pfaden bei mir auch nur die Ohren, als die der Micky-Maus vor mir. 

Bei der Gelegenheit: mit nur einer Lampe würde ich nicht in den nächtlichen Wald fahren. Mußte schon einmal zu Fuß mit ausgehendem Licht bei Neumond unterwegs sein. Das Erlebnis muss ich nicht wiederholen!

Ansonsten ist es mit dem Licht auf dem Trail wie mit dem Geld: 

Ich hab noch keinen gehört, der sich über zuviel beschwert hat!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobsn (18. November 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> ...Was kann ich dafÃ¼r, dass die Hersteller keine vergleichbaren Angaben verÃ¶ffentlichen?  Wenn ich mich erst durch die 800 Lampen Threads im Forum lesen will, bevor ich mich fÃ¼r was entscheide, ist vorher die dunkle Jahreszeit rum und die 3. verbesserte Neuauflage der Lampen drauÃen.
> Fazit: weniger (Klugschei$$en) ist oft mehr (Hilfe) ...



Sei nicht so SpaÃ befreit.
Mir ist schon klar, dass wenn man diese unsinnigen Lux Angaben der Hersteller liest dazu verleitet ist diese zu vergleichen.
Und Du hast das mit einer Hingabe bis hin zur Schlussfolgerung getan, das war einfach zu kÃ¶stlich. 
FÃ¼r mich hat sich das etwa so gelesen.
â Hab ein gelbes Auto, das ist mir zu langsam. Im TV hab ich gesehen, dass rote und schwarze Autos sehr schnell sind. Ob da das Silberne mithalten kann?â

Und warum Hilfe, hattest doch schon alle Info's und dich fÃ¼r die MJ808E entschieden.




`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> ..Tips hierzu? Untergrund mit einen StÃ¼ck sauberen Schlauch umwickeln? Kabelbinder erscheinen mir fÃ¼r sowas wenig sinnvoll...


Die MJ808 kannst ganz einfach auf ne Hope Halterung schrauben, dann wackelt garantiert nix mehr.
Aber probier doch erst einmal.
Kenne genug MJ808 am Lenker und bei denen wackelt nix.
Haardtfahrer hat ne MJ816, die dÃ¼rfte schwerer sein, keine Ahnung ob das vergleichbar mit der MJ808 ist.
Bei mir hÃ¤lt die Gummihalterung der MJ872, auch ganz ohne Wackel, auch bei SprÃ¼ngen und Abfahrten alla Wolkenbruch.
Hab zwar noch die bessere Halterung (Hope) parat liegen, aber bisher sehe ich keine Notwendigkeit zum Umbau.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ...
> Ansonsten ist es mit dem Licht auf dem Trail wie mit dem Geld:
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen gehört, der sich über zuviel beschwert hat!



Ähh - hier - ich! Also beim Licht, nicht beim Geld.
Es soll doch Nightride bleiben und nicht "Fahren der Strecke wie immer nur zu anderer Uhrzeit". Nach meiner Meinung muss es da nicht unbedingt perfekt sein.

Richtig und wichtig: Zwei Frontlampen mit getrennter Stromversorgung. Ich habe den Chinaböller (keine Ahnung welches Modell, aber Ohren hat das keine) auf dem Helm und eine einfache SIGMA Karma am Lenker. Innerorts leuchtet nur die SIGMA-Leuchte gedimmt und im Wald ist die Lampe eine gute Sicherheitsreserve, wenn der Hauptscheinwerfer aus irgendeinem Grund mal nicht mehr will. Mir passiert im Zieldownhill der SiS-Strecke.


----------



## Radler-01 (18. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es mit dem Licht auf dem Trail wie mit dem Geld:
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen gehört, der sich über zuviel beschwert hat!


 
Und wenn´s zu hell ist, kann man ja dann die getönten Brillengläser nehmen  


(oder vorher die klaren reinmachen - dann braucht´s nicht so viel Licht)


----------



## el Zimbo (18. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ansonsten ist es mit dem Licht auf dem Trail wie mit dem Geld:
> 
> Ich hab noch keinen gehört, der sich über zuviel beschwert hat!



Kein Wunder, dass du das sagst - als du letztens auf uns zu gekommen bist,
dachten wir, da setzte gerade ein Ufo zur Landung an...


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> (_Das mit dem Schlauch zur Verdickung und Reibungserhöhung werde ich gern ausprobieren!)._







Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bei der Gelegenheit: mit nur einer Lampe würde ich nicht in den nächtlichen Wald fahren.


Redundanz ist etwas, worüber ich mir noch keine ernsthaften Gedanken gemacht habe... da ich eh nie regelmäßig nachts im Wald fahren werde reicht normal die kleine LED-Kerze vom Stadt-Rad als Backup-Lampe. Für vereinzelte Ausnahmen würde ich das Risiko mal eingehen, zumal ich das eh NIE alleine machen würde.




Tobsn schrieb:


> Sei nicht so Spaß befreit.


ICH doch nicht, ich hab mir mächtig eins gegrinst beim Schreiben 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Mir ist schon klar, dass wenn man diese unsinnigen Lux Angaben der Hersteller liest dazu verleitet ist diese zu vergleichen.
> Und Du hast das mit einer Hingabe bis hin zur Schlussfolgerung getan, das war einfach zu köstlich.


Ja, kann mir vorstellen, dass das etwas doof und hilflos gewirkt hat. Wenn man von all den Lampen noch keine live gesehen hat, ist man das auch irgendwie. Aber dass du mich für SO doof hältst, könnt ich ja schon fast als Beleidigung auffassen  Es weiß doch jedes Kind, dass Autos mit Längsstreifen die schnellsten sind, unabhängig von der Farbe 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Tobsn schrieb:


> Und warum Hilfe, hattest doch schon alle Info's und dich für die MJ808E entschieden.


Stimmt! War aber zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht 100%ig entschieden. Mittlerweile ist sie geordert 




Tobsn schrieb:


> Die MJ808 kannst ganz einfach auf ne Hope Halterung schrauben, dann wackelt garantiert nix mehr.
> Aber probier doch erst einmal.
> Kenne genug MJ808 am Lenker und bei denen wackelt nix.
> Haardtfahrer hat ne MJ816, die dürfte schwerer sein, keine Ahnung ob das vergleichbar mit der MJ808 ist.


Merci für den Tip  Ich denke mal, dass die Lampe im Lauf der nächsten Woche bei mir ankommt, dann werde ich sie gleich mal test-hüpfen und damit ein paar Treppen runter scheppern - davon gibts hier in Mainz eh so viel wie ich noch nie in einer anderen Stadt so gehäuft gesehen habe  Aber für den Haupt-Einsatzzweck -> Konditionsrunden im flachen Rhein-Main-Dreieck, wird das sicher so gehen. Der Lenker am Hardtail ist auch schön rauh, ich denke, Probleme gibts eher bei welchen mit glatter Oberfäche.


----------



## Dddakk (18. November 2011)

Sigmagic-Hopine-Eggstrem-Stereoridi-Fundsl:


----------



## metalfreak (18. November 2011)

Mal wieder was für den haidefinischen Genuss


----------



## DAKAY (18. November 2011)

@smu:
wo hast du bestellt, bei magicshinelights.de?


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. November 2011)

DAKAY schrieb:


> @smu:
> wo hast du bestellt, bei magicshinelights.de?


Japp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (19. November 2011)

Strandinator war eben auch mal wieder die dänische Wirtschaft ankurbeln


----------



## eL (19. November 2011)

et wird winter ;-)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (19. November 2011)

Wintersocken für die Reifen?


----------



## strandi (19. November 2011)

eL schrieb:


> et wird winter ;-)



ja leider


----------



## lukabe (20. November 2011)

Rechts gabs zum Geburtstag um links abzulösen:

Straitline AMP, mit 332g fast 110g leichter als die NC-17 vorher...


----------



## Optimizer (21. November 2011)

Eigentlich wollt ich gemäß dem Threadthema "Schlachtplatte" ein Foto der Nachgeburt posten, aber das lass ich mal lieber.
Dafür lieber das hier:




Die neue Pälzerin heißt Paulina, ist 55cm und 3800gr schwer. Alles dran, was dran sein soll und gesund auch.

Gruß
Der stolze Daddymizer V2.0


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (21. November 2011)

mama,- papa,- brudermizer.


----------



## Houschter (21. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute an die ganze Opti-Familie!


----------



## rmfausi (21. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch und alles Gute Dir und Deiner Familie.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (21. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## lomo (21. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich gemäß dem Threadthema "Schlachtplatte" ein Foto der Nachgeburt posten, aber das lass ich mal lieber.
> ...








Optimizer schrieb:


> ... und gesund auch.







Optimizer schrieb:


> ...
> Der stolze Daddymizer V2.0



Darauf einen :schorle:


----------



## Thorsten_F (21. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Darauf einen :schorle:




Quatsch, Calvados!
Na denn aml alles Gute euch Vieren.

Bis die TAge.


----------



## unocz (21. November 2011)

herzlichen glückwunsch auch von mir


----------



## strandi (21. November 2011)

Moin Opti-Papa!
Gratuliere zum Nachwuchs 2.0 
Du trägst zum Erhalt unserer Renten bei 
Grüsschen


----------



## Dddakk (21. November 2011)

Sehr schön! Glückwunsch!


----------



## Deleted 38566 (21. November 2011)

Hallo Opti,

alles gute Euch vieren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (21. November 2011)

Bin ich ja froh dass ich nur Pedale und kein Kind bekommen hab 
Euch vieren alles Gute!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. November 2011)

Alles Gute auch von mir!! (uns)
Hoffentlich habt ihr ruhige Nächte


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. November 2011)

Von mir auch die besten Glückwünsche!


----------



## südpfälzer (22. November 2011)

Herzichen Glückwunsch auch von mir.


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. November 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eigentlich wollt ich gemäß dem Threadthema "Schlachtplatte" ein Foto der Nachgeburt posten, aber das lass ich mal lieber.


Entwickelt man einen derartigen Humor, wenn man einem solchen Ereignis beiwohnen durfte/musste 


Pälzerin - Paulina ... passt perfekt!  Alles Gute an alle Beteiligten!


----------



## Kelme (22. November 2011)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch (jetzt auch in Gelb).


----------



## el Zimbo (22. November 2011)

Na denn gratuliere ich auch mal herzlichst!


----------



## roischiffer (22. November 2011)

Herzliche Gratulation, Opti


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. November 2011)

Auch von mir alles Gute und die besten Wünsche für ein paar ruhige Nächte an die Opti-Familie!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (22. November 2011)

jeah, opti++ hat wieder ohne exception funktioniert, alles Gute


----------



## Flugrost (22. November 2011)

Hiermit auch in gelb! Glückwunsch und allet Jute.


----------



## lomo (22. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> ... wieder ohne exception funktioniert, ...



Offensichtlich kein Layer 8-Problem


----------



## donnersberger (22. November 2011)

stimmt, und in diesem Zusammenhang noch nie gelesen


----------



## metalfreak (25. November 2011)

Lesestoff, viele Bilder und ne nette DVD


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. November 2011)

De Gwin guggt beim Fahre jo genau so bleed wie sunsch ach...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. November 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Lesestoff, viele Bilder ...



Ich auch ...




Privateer #6 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ein Dankeschön an Dddakk für die Besorgung!


----------



## metalfreak (25. November 2011)

Für die kalten Tage...


----------



## donnersberger (25. November 2011)

... war mal wieder in Äppelheim bummeln 

muss noch ans Rad..



flickr-241719.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr

Läd grad..



flickr-241727.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr


----------



## Joshua60 (25. November 2011)




----------



## Optimizer (25. November 2011)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Läd grad..
> 
> 
> 
> flickr-241727.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr



Nachdem die Neu-Preise für die Gopro Hero HD 1 unter 200 purzeln, frag ich mich immer noch, ob die 2er sowas von besser ist....!?!


----------



## donnersberger (26. November 2011)

jo, ob einem die neuen Features den "Aufpreis" wert sind, muss dann doch jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, aber ich wollte eine, die leichter zu bedienen ist, mit weniger Licht klarkommt und mehr kann, den Akkuwärmer find ich cool für die Wintertrips. Das Wifi-Gedöhns werde ich vielleicht auch irgendwann mal ausprobieren..
Hier hab ich ein [ame="http://vimeo.com/31513326"]Vergleichsvideo[/ame] gefunden.


----------



## Carnologe (26. November 2011)

Mal was aus Österreich


----------



## lomo (26. November 2011)

Wer "C" sagt ...




962C LH von *lomo* auf Flickr

... muss auch "B" sagen:




Gruppe B von *lomo* auf Flickr

Hach ja, die gute, alte Gruppe B-Zeit ...


----------



## Kelme (26. November 2011)

Da würde ich doch mal sagen: Ein schwieriger Patient (wenn er denn fahren soll). Die Anleitungen, diese optisch feinen Autos von Revell performant auf einer Bahn zu betreiben, sind mehrseitig.


----------



## lomo (26. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da würde ich doch mal sagen: Ein schwieriger Patient (wenn er denn fahren soll). Die Anleitungen, diese optisch feinen Autos von Revell performant auf einer Bahn zu betreiben, sind mehrseitig.



Macht nix. Für schnelle Zeiten gibt es andere Flitzer.
Der hier ist einfach eine Art Jugendtraum ... das waren Zeiten, Mouton vs. Röhrl. Die Autos waren so herrlich einfach ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> ... das waren Zeiten, Mouton vs. Röhrl. Die Autos waren so herrlich einfach ...


... und die fuhren alle an meiner Haustür vorbei. Das Ende der Sonderprüfung Waldleiningen - Weidenthal lag 300 Meter von daheim weg. Die Prüfung war 17,3 km lang und hatte 168 Kurven. Lautstärkenknaller dürfte der Lancia Stratos gewesen sein. "Best of Show" war der Unfall von Walter Smolej. Der fuhr in den früheren Schuppen gegenüber dem Schwarzsohler Haus vorne rein und hinten wieder raus. Der Schuppen machte hinter ihm klapp-klapp und war flach. Heute ist die Rückwand aus Sandstein ...


----------



## lomo (26. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Lautstärkenknaller dürfte der Lancia Stratos gewesen sein. ...



Schmacht ....


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. November 2011)

Mal wieder von motorisierten 4-RÃ¤dern zu kurbelbetriebenen 2-RÃ¤dern - oder Teilen dafÃ¼r => mein ganz persÃ¶nlicher Castor-Transport:





Nukeproof Shockwave Titanium Spring in 300 x 2.75 fÃ¼r den Vivid im Torque. Gewicht: 262g. An dem Gewicht finde ich zweierlei interessant: 1. ist es aufs Gramm genau identisch mit der offiziellen Angabe von Nukeproof  2. ist aufs Gramm genau 200g leichter als die originale Stahlfeder mit gleicher HÃ¤rte.  Nebenbei, die Feder war ein CRC SchnÃ¤ppchen durch Angebot + Sonderrabatt -> 132â¬ statt 250! So billig spart man selten 200g 


Keine Bilder gibt es von den beiden Bremsscheiben fÃ¼r den zur nÃ¤chsten Saison kommenden Zeit-LRS, dem Lagersatz fÃ¼r die Hope HR-Nabe, dem Waffeleisen fÃ¼r belgische Waffeln  und der EOS 550D (Gemeinschaftskauf mit der besseren HÃ¤lfte) 

Der ChinabÃ¶ller gammelt gerade in irgendeinem LagergebÃ¤ude der Post rum, weil der wehrte Herr HÃ¶fner den Hintern nicht rechtzeitg hoch gekriegt hat, um ihn zu verschicken, obwohl ich schon vor 1 Woche bestellt und bezahlt hatte


----------



## Teufelstisch (28. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...und der EOS 550D (Gemeinschaftskauf mit der besseren Hälfte)


 
Von den Biketeilen hab ich keine Ahnung - aber die 550D ist jedenfalls ne gute Wahl!


----------



## eL (28. November 2011)

na da kann der herr höfner nur soviel dazu das er einfach den völlig falschen paketdienst beauftragt!!!  ganz miese sache das! denn bei den preisen für das licht wäre ne anständige DHL lieferung locker drinn.

bei mir hat es 2 wochen gedauert incl der umleitung in einen der abholshop´s 

sag mal smu sind ringel federn wieder inn? sind die denn sooo viel besser?


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich auch ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gerne!

Privateer, Fahrstil und Rouleur kann man hier direkt im Büro der Agentur Echtweiß kaufen.
Heidelberg-Handschuhsheim, Handschuhsheimer Landstr. 71.
http://www.echtweiss.de/
oder
Online: http://www.fahrstil-magazin.de/Shop/Rouleur-Privateer/

..und die machen feine Sachen...


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2011)

Her mer uff! 
Im fahrstil stehen nur so abgedrehte Berichte drin und kein einziger Vergleichstest von 29-ern, Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen. Zum Lesen vom privateer braucht's ein Dictionary nebendran. Das ist ja ein Englisch, dass man noch nicht mal auf der Schule beigebracht kriegt und dann schreibt dieser Tym auch noch "Fitfokkers". Ja geht's noch?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (28. November 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Her mer uff!
> Im fahrstil stehen nur so abgedrehte Berichte drin und kein einziger Vergleichstest von 29-ern, Federgabeln und Scheibenbremsen. Zum Lesen vom privateer braucht's ein Dictionary nebendran. Das ist ja ein Englisch, dass man noch nicht mal auf der Schule beigebracht kriegt und dann schreibt dieser Tym auch noch "Fitfokkers". Ja geht's noch?



Genau, und hätte ich sowas schon gelesen, dann hätte ich nicht unbeleckt wie ein Novize als Besenfahrer der Fitfokkerstour aus der Wäsche geschaut, als sich der gesamte Pausentisch einträchtig über Middelbörnkurbeln (zwei rechte für ein Tandem) und die Erhältlichkeit derselben, wenn man die Legierung mit dem Fertigungsmeister selbst bespricht, unterhielt.


----------



## Dddakk (28. November 2011)

..hat der Engländer vielleicht was verwechselt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. November 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Genau, und hätte ich sowas schon gelesen, dann hätte ich nicht unbeleckt wie ein Novize als Besenfahrer der Fitfokkerstour aus der Wäsche geschaut, als sich der gesamte Pausentisch einträchtig über Middelbörnkurbeln (zwei rechte für ein Tandem) und die Erhältlichkeit derselben, wenn man die Legierung mit dem Fertigungsmeister selbst bespricht, unterhielt.



Was ein Satz!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Von den Biketeilen hab ich keine Ahnung - aber die 550D ist jedenfalls ne gute Wahl!


Dass du das sagst, wundert mich nicht  Wir konnten sie ja bei der Session am Weinbiet und an einem weiteren Wochenende schon testen und waren begeistert. Da sie grad im lokalen Laden zum Internetpreis zu bekommen war, mussten wir einfach zuschlagen, zumal wir im Prinzip schon jahrelang mit dem Gadanken spielten. Nächste Investition: brauchbarer Blitz. 




eL schrieb:


> na da kann der herr höfner nur soviel dazu das er einfach den völlig falschen paketdienst beauftragt!!!  ganz miese sache das! denn bei den preisen für das licht wäre ne anständige DHL lieferung locker drinn.
> 
> bei mir hat es 2 wochen gedauert incl der umleitung in einen der abholshop´s


Ja, heute kam die Lampe (zuhause) an - und darf bis zum Wochenende rumgammeln, bis ich auch wieder dort bin.  Morgen Abend ist Nightride angesagt, also nochmal die olle Halogenfunzel aufladen  Mit DHL wäre das sicher schneller gegangen als mit dem Götterboten...! Generell finde ich deutlich über 1 Woche Lieferdauer bei einem Artikel, der auf Lager ist und sofort bezahlt wurde nicht mehr zeitgemäßg. Mal ne freundliche Mecker-Mail schreiben...




eL schrieb:


> sag mal smu sind ringel federn wieder inn? sind die denn sooo viel besser?


Ob die gerade in sind ist mir so hoch wie breit.  Der Evolver vorher war eigentlich echt schon gut, aber der Unterschied zum Stahl-Vivid war schon nochmal immens! Falls es dich wirklich interessiert, ich hatte nach dem Umstieg im Torque-Thread einen recht ausführlichen Bericht geschrieben. Und mit der Leicht-Ringel-Feder sind es gerade mal noch 170-180g Unterschied zum Luftdämpfer - ein SEHR kleiner Preis für die deutlich bessere Performanz


----------



## eL (29. November 2011)

na dann werd ich mal dieses torquefred suchen gehen ;-)

dieses luftgedämpfe am heck des tauchbootes finde ich absolut suboptimal. Die frage ist ob der "dämpfer" einfach nur mal ne wartung braucht oder ob es eh sinnvoller wäre sich von diesem fox geraffel zu verabschieden. 

Bin mit dem manitou swinger viel zufriedener gewesen.


----------



## guru39 (29. November 2011)

neuer Schlafanzug


----------



## Teufelstisch (29. November 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dass du das sagst, wundert mich nicht  (...)


 
Welche Version, die mit Standard 18-55mm-Objektiv? Und ja, es ist wenn man mal damit angefangen hat sehr gefährlich, denn man findet (ähnlich wie beim Bike auch) immer etwas neues, in was man investieren könnte.  Ein ordentlicher Blitz steht auch auf meiner Liste. Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2011)

eL schrieb:


> na dann werd ich mal dieses torquefred suchen gehen ;-)
> 
> dieses luftgedämpfe am heck des tauchbootes finde ich absolut suboptimal. Die frage ist ob der "dämpfer" einfach nur mal ne wartung braucht oder ob es eh sinnvoller wäre sich von diesem fox geraffel zu verabschieden.
> 
> Bin mit dem manitou swinger viel zufriedener gewesen.


Ist ca. vom März diesen Jahres, falls du es noch nicht gefunden hast...
Hmm, der RP(2)3 ist mMn eigentlich das einzige Teil von Fox, das im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz wirklich was taugt...! Dass das an einem Service-Bedarf liegt, glaube ich weniger, wobei das bei dem Teil ja sehr einfach und günstig selbst zu machen ist. Kann halt auch eine Sache des Setups sein, wobei man da ja nicht viel Luft hat - außer eben der Luft  (und der Zugstufe). Was hat dein Uboot für ne Einbaulänge? Ich habe den originalen Evolver vom Torque noch zuhause liegen, den könnte ich dir ggf. mal zu Testzwecken ausleihen, wenn er passt. Das ist schon nochmal ne ganz andere Hausnummer und man kann das Teil dank der sehr guten Druckstufen- und Progressions-Einstellungen perfekt an den Hinterbau bzw. die persönlichen Vorlieben anpassen. Vielleicht muss es im Tourenrad ja nicht gleich Stahl sein...




Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Welche Version, die mit Standard 18-55mm-Objektiv? Und ja, es ist wenn man mal damit angefangen hat sehr gefährlich, denn man findet (ähnlich wie beim Bike auch) immer etwas neues, in was man investieren könnte.  Ein ordentlicher Blitz steht auch auf meiner Liste. Wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß damit!


Richtig, mit dem Standard 18-55 IS, das hätte ich als Allround-Objektiv auch eh haben wollen.
Aber das mit den vielen neuen und verlockenden Investitionsmöglichkeiten stimmt echt...  Neben dem Blitz natürlich noch ein Stativ und irgendwann mal ein Tele- oder ein lichtstarkes Weitwinkel-Objektiv - und schon ist man weit im 4-stelligen.
Den Spaß werden wir haben, danke. Hinter wie auch vor der Kamera...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (4. Dezember 2011)

Neue Laufräder für's Hardtail:





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (4. Dezember 2011)

911 kann per Definition schon mal nicht so schlecht sein


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Dezember 2011)

`SmubobÂ´ schrieb:


> NÃ¤chste Investition: brauchbarer Blitz.


Ãhnliche Kategorie, allerdings eher fÃ¼r Dauerlicht gedacht - macht aber auch gut hell 








rmfausi schrieb:


> Neue LaufrÃ¤der fÃ¼r's Hardtail


Sieht nach dem Actionsports Laufrad-Special mit 4Way Naben fÃ¼r 270â¬ aus? Hatte ich auch im Sinn, aber da haben mir die Speichen nicht gepasst und die Berichte Ã¼ber die Felgen waren mir zu zweifelhaft...  Kannst ja mal berichten, wie sie sich schlagen, bzw. wie lange sie halten 




Kelme schrieb:


> 911 kann per Definition schon mal nicht so schlecht sein


MÃ¶chte man meinen  Ist aber wohl eher ein Trugschluss, nach dem, was man so darÃ¼ber liest...


----------



## rmfausi (4. Dezember 2011)

Hi Smubob,
wenn ich meinen Hardtailrahmen vielleicht noch vor Weihnachten bekomme, kann ich dann auch über die Felgen/Laufräder von AS berichten.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## metalfreak (5. Dezember 2011)

Neuer Hut und ne Ladung Disney


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2011)

Nachtrag zu den 911-ern.




Porsche GT3 RS by NSR_9.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Na gut ist ein 997-er, aber er gehört in die Familie.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2011)

Wie viele sind's denn mittlerweile insgesamt (nicht nur die 911er)???


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wie viele sind's denn mittlerweile insgesamt (nicht nur die 911er)???


Räusper <nach der Ehefrau umguck> So knapp über 40.


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> Räusper <nach der Ehefrau umguck> So knapp über 40.



Deine Frau, oder die Autos? 

Falls ich ihr (bewusst) begegne, werde ich es auch nicht verraten. 
Weiter machen!


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2011)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Neuer Hut


Ganz schön elitär  aber dennoch durchaus schick!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (6. Dezember 2011)

TEXT-I--L




flickr-4106.jpg von _blendi auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (6. Dezember 2011)

cüül!  

und "Döner" ist phat eggstrem Oldscuhl! 

*


 Link zum "Jugendwort" des Langenscheidt Verlages* 

 (1) fjeden (auf jeden Fall), googeln (suchen - nicht nur im  Internet!), jackpot (genial, toll), Karussellfleisch (Döner),  Körperklaus (Tollpatsch, Grobmotoriker), like/I like (super, toll),  rulen (gut laufen, erfolgreich sein)


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2011)

küüüühl. Gibt's so was auch italienisch geschnitten?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Körperklaus (Tollpatsch, Grobmotoriker)


das kenn ich als "Bewegungsgünter" 




lomo schrieb:


> küüüühl. Gibt's so was auch italienisch geschnitten?


Schneiden Italiener ihre Döner anders?


----------



## Kontragonist (6. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> küüüühl. Gibt's so was auch italienisch geschnitten?



fjeden  lass ma google rulen  An Herstellern für erotisch eng geschnittene Trikots hats da sogar eine nicht üble Auswahl. Einen zu finden, der brauchbare Jerseys häkelt war nicht so einfach. Die für HD-Freeride kommen übrigens von Esjod  große Auswahl an frei gestaltbarer Sportbekleidung und netter Kontakt.

[Werbung schluss]


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Schneiden Italiener ihre Döner anders?



Slim fit!


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Slim fit!


Dafür braucht man vermutlich der Gerät


----------



## lomo (7. Dezember 2011)

Heute im Briefkasten ...




fahrstil no. 6 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Lesestoff ... 




Ups von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## DEMOnstrant (7. Dezember 2011)

Bwoah, die HD-Freeride Jerseys sind ja mal geil, i like. Wenn man das traegt, finden die Leute einen sicher voll jackpot weil man dann so aussieht als wuerd man fjeden voll rulen und die Leute nich erst googlen muessen, um zu wissen, dass man kein koerperklaus ist. Ne mal im Ernst, mir gefaellts echt gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (8. Dezember 2011)

Was zum aufsetzen:







und was zum draufsetzen:


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2011)

Hahaha, das "Magazin" spricht mich ja nicht an, landläufig auch "Bike Bravo" genannt, aber es musste wegen der Rubrik "Staffelstab" sein. 




Bike Bravo von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (8. Dezember 2011)

Hab mir nen neuen Rahmen gekauft, die Anbauteile habe ich von meinem "alten" übernommen.





So wie es da da steht wiegt es 16,48Kg, ein Tourentraum


----------



## Flugrost (8. Dezember 2011)

Lomo, schickes Eiche - Stäbchen Parkett unter der Bravo. das meintest Du Doch mit "Staffelstab", ne?

Roiner ionisiert, ich freu mich dich mit dem Tourenrennratt mal wieder in der Pfalz begrüßen zu dürfen. Is da schon ein E-Motor mit drin?


----------



## lomo (8. Dezember 2011)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Lomo, schickes Eiche - Stäbchen Parkett unter der Bravo. das meintest Du Doch mit "Staffelstab", ne?
> 
> Roiner ionisiert, ich freu mich dich mit dem Tourenrennratt mal wieder in der Pfalz begrüßen zu dürfen. Is da schon ein E-Motor mit drin?



Hahaha, nöö, kein Eiche-Staffelstäbchen-Parkett, es geht um einen Artikel unter der Rubrik "Staffelstab"

@guru: lecker Rädchen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2011)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha, das "Magazin" spricht mich ja nicht an, landläufig auch "Bike Bravo" genannt, aber es musste wegen der Rubrik "Staffelstab" sein.


Geht es in der Rubrik darum, wie man am besten den "Staffelstab" eines Bikers, der von hinten kommt entgegen nimmt? 


@ Guru: so schwer trotz massig Leichtbauzeug? Schäm dich!  Aber es tut sehr schön aussehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 48198 (9. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Guru: so schwer trotz massig Leichtbauzeug? Schäm dich!



Das liegt am Sattel.  Der sieht aus als ob er richtig aua macht, wenn man falsch landet.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Dezember 2011)

Der lomo meint bestimmt den Dicken auf der Wiese bei den Nonnen......


----------



## Houschter (9. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Der lomo meint bestimmt den Dicken auf der Wiese bei den Nonnen......



Sei nich so hart, er hat schon 21kg abgenommen...


----------



## guru39 (9. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ Guru: so schwer trotz massig Leichtbauzeug?



Meinst du das ernst? Ich finde das Gewicht eigentlich sehr gut für ein Rad mit diesem Federweg


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2011)

Da meine Sigma wohl jetzt ein mieses Karma hat, musste Ersatz her.




Licht.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das geht über den Deutschland-Vertrieb extrem flott. Das Teil kommt an den Lenker und ergänzt bei Nigthrides das gleiche Modell auf dem Helm. Reicht für mich. Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof wird schamhaft der Leuchtkegel nach unten geschwenkt .


Edit(h) meint: Ich habe den Hintergrund gleich noch Mal genutzt.
Aus zwei Hobbywelten.




Mazda 787b by slot.it von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Auf dem Weg zum Bahnhof wird schamhaft der Leuchtkegel nach unten geschwenkt .



Man kann die Lampe übrigens auch dimmen... 




Kelme schrieb:


>




Jetzt also nicht mehr "_knapp_ über 40"?


----------



## Kelme (9. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man kann die Lampe übrigens auch dimmen...
> 
> ...


Schatzi, das ist mir auch klar, aber selbst 30%-Leistung ist da noch grell und illegal .


----------



## metalfreak (9. Dezember 2011)

Nur Regen, Regen, Regen. Da bleibt fast nichts anderes über als sich vor die Flimmerbox zu gammeln.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Meinst du das ernst? Ich finde das Gewicht eigentlich sehr gut für ein Rad mit diesem Federweg


Was denkst du, dürfte wohl dieser Smilie bedeutet haben -> 




Nä echt jetzt, sehr feiner Hobel! Die extrem schlichten Farben mit den DeeMax kommen sau gut! Die Bunt-Elox-Vergewaltigung am AFR war nicht so mein Fall.
Und wegen Gewicht: bei dem Rahmengewicht, mit Doppelbrücke, 2-fach und auch noch einem 2-ply Reifen gehts ja kaum besser!  Mit einer 180er Lyrik mit gleichem Federmedium (ist ne Solo Air die Boxxer, richtig?) könntest du halt ein halbes kg sparen...! Aber das willst du vermutlich nicht? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Da meine Sigma wohl jetzt ein mieses Karma hat, musste Ersatz her.



Det Lämpsche kommt mir bekannt vor  Hab meine jetzt ca. 5,5h überwiegend auf 30% im Einsatz gehabt und die LED sagt immer noch "blau", wenn das wirklich dem angeblichen Zustand (also mind. 50%) des wohlgemerkt kleinen Akkus (!) entspricht, bin ich maßlos begeistert - vom Licht sowieso 




Kelme schrieb:


> Das geht über den Deutschland-Vertrieb extrem flott.


magicshinelights.de? Na das sah bei mir anders aus 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Man kann die Lampe übrigens auch dimmen...


Also ich hab gestern mal mein Rad mit gedimmter Lampe in Fahrposition angelehnt - hab das Teil für die Flachlandrunden hier der Einfachheit halber am Lenker und nicht allzu hoch eingestellt - und bin in die Position von eventuellem Gegenverkehr gelaufen... 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Nur Regen, Regen, Regen. Da bleibt fast nichts anderes über als sich vor die Flimmerbox zu gammeln.


Echt jetzt? Hier im nördlichen Außenposten kam die Tage nur selten was runter. Aber der Wind ist pervers 
BTW: der erste der Filme soll gut sein, hab ich mir sagen lassen, muss ich mir bei Gelegenheit mal anschauen


----------



## Berghaemmerer (10. Dezember 2011)

Meine Alternative zu Deemax:
Alex supraD (ohne Decals), Hope pro 2 evo, Sapim Superspokes, 1860g und 3x stabiler als der original verbaute DT-Swiss *zensiert*





Zudem lag das hier heut im Briefkasten um die spamfreien Momente besser festhalten zu können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (10. Dezember 2011)

Für die morgige Adventsschlachtplatte kann ich Käsekuchen und Linzertorte vermelden. Aber das Highlight werden die Käse-Schinken-Blätterteigteilchen sein!


----------



## Dämon__ (10. Dezember 2011)

> Für die morgige Adventsschlachtplatte kann ich Käsekuchen und Linzertorte vermelden. Aber das Highlight werden die Käse-Schinken-Blätterteigteilchen sein!



und ich muss schaffen  so eine Schei...
viel Spass


----------



## lomo (11. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Für die morgige Adventsschlachtplatte kann ich Käsekuchen und Linzertorte vermelden. Aber das Highlight werden die Käse-Schinken-Blätterteigteilchen sein!



Mmmmmh, klingt verlockend lecker, nach dem heutigen Saumagenburger ...


----------



## Luzy123 (11. Dezember 2011)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Für die morgige Adventsschlachtplatte... Aber das Highlight werden die Käse-Schinken-Blätterteigteilchen sein!



Stimmt, das waren sie. Die Truppe, die Tour und die Verpflegung waren wie immer optimal. 
Hat wieder riesen Spass gemacht.





Der Eiskalte Haufen.


----------



## unocz (11. Dezember 2011)

danke nochmal für alles opti  

war ein super tag !!!


----------



## lomo (11. Dezember 2011)

Auch wenn der Käsekuchen abwesend war gibt es ein fettes  für die Trails und die Einkehr bei der Familie Optimizer. Das Wetter war dann noch eine tolle Dreingabe.


----------



## Ducus (12. Dezember 2011)

YES ! Schä war´s........un lecka dazu 



un das letzte Stück nimmt !?



@Opti-Clan, vielen Dank und gebt acht auf Columbo....

Scheene Weihnachtszeit und lasst Euch de Käskuche schmecke


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2011)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Meine Alternative zu Deemax:
> Alex supraD (ohne Decals), Hope pro 2 evo, Sapim Superspokes, 1860g und 3x stabiler als der original verbaute DT-Swiss


Gute Wahl!  Sowas ähnliches werde ich mir fürs Tork als Touren-LRS aufbauen: Supra 30 / vermutlich (aus finanziellen Gründen) leider keine Hope  sondern Novatec 4in1, sind aber nur ~30g schwerer / Sapim Laser + D-Light. Sollte auf knapp 1800g kommen und alles mitmachen, was man ihnen im Pfälzerwald so vorsetzt 


Da ich hier ja vor einer Weile eine kleine Lampendiskussion angestoßen hatte: vor kurzem ist die Halterung meiner Billig-LED-Funzel am Stadtrad verreckt. Daher habe ich mir für das jetzt auch was zum sehen (also nicht nur gesehen werden) geholt, und zwar die Sigma Lightster, die auch hier jemand angesprochen hatte. Kostet 20 (+ Akkus und ggf. Ladegerät, man kann die Akkus in der Lampe laden, Ladeelektronik ist integriert) und macht durchaus brauchbares Licht. Für City etc. über-ausreichend, für nächtliche Rad-/Feldwegrunden auch ok, sobald auch einfache Waldwege dabei sind, dürfte es grenzwertig werden - zumindest, wenn man mittlerweile eine andere Klasse an Beleuchtung gewohnt ist  Aber definitiv eine gute und günstige Alternative und vor allem schön handlich, weil man keinen externen Akku braucht. Die Lenkerhalterung funktioniert Sigma-typisch astrein.


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2011)

Blablabla...

Damit es auf der Straße auch Spaß macht:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Dezember 2011)

Legger, Levty, sehr legger!


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2011)

Falsches Forum, Lev, falsches Forum! 

Da müssen Stollenreifen und ein 800er Lenker dran, dann kömmerdrüberreden...


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2011)

Zimbo, du Ausgrenzer 

@Lev: Feines Rad. Für mich sehr stimmig


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2011)

Lev ist hier doch der Spaaaaalteeeer!!! 

Ukrainische Volksfront, oder Volksfront der Ukraine?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Blablabla...
> 
> Damit es auf der Straße auch Spaß macht:



Boaar, ein 29er-Singlespeeder mit Radikalschmalflachbereifung und Aerofelge! 

Nicht uncool, gut beleuchtet und nur mit Vorderradbremse. Ich bin feige, ich will hinten auch eine.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Dezember 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Boaar, ein 29er-Singlespeeder mit Radikalschmalflachbereifung und Aerofelge!
> 
> Nicht uncool, gut beleuchtet und nur mit Vorderradbremse. Ich bin feige, ich will hinten auch eine.


Brems ruhig weiter die Trails kaputt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2011)

Mehr Feingefühl bitte!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Genau, das gerade mir, der ja geradezu jede Krume Pfälzerwaldboden in sein Herz geschlossen hat.


----------



## Levty (14. Dezember 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> nur mit Vorderradbremse. Ich bin feige, ich will hinten auch eine.


Ist eine Fuß-/Beinbremse 

Und Zimbo ist ein Spießer. Fertig.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. Dezember 2011)




----------



## el Zimbo (14. Dezember 2011)

@Haardtfahrer:
Mit Feingefühl meinte ich _auch_ deinen Bremsfinger...

@Lev:
Wer fährt denn hier Rennrad? :duckundweg:


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Damit es auf der Straße auch Spaß macht:


Damit hätte ich mit Sicherheit keinen Spaß. Wenn ich so eine Möhre fahren müsste, um kein Spießer zu sein, bin ich gerne Spießer 


*sichzuzimboandenspießertischsetz*


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Erstaunlich, was da jetzt wieder aus einem kleinen Einwurf gemacht wird.   Ich habe doch bloß gesagt, dass ich ein so einem Straßenrenner für mich lieber auch hinten eine Bremse hätte. Nur mit Vorderbremse wäre mir das zu heikel. Bin lang genug Rennrad gefahren.

Daraus wird jetzt: Haardtfahrer, der mit dem harten Bremsfinger den Waldweg zerstört! 

Da kontere ich doch mit dem pfälzischen Fragewort mit 12 Buchstaben: "Äääääääääääh"? 

Ich mach mache nie Bremsspuren! 

Ich bin sogar so ein Spießer, dass ich sogar fremde wegmache, damit Wanderer sich nicht blöd aufregen. Würde zwar der nächste Regen auch machen, aber besser ist besser!

Trotzdem ein cooles Fahrrad! Laß es Dir bloß nicht in Heidelberg klauen!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Dezember 2011)

Apropos Bremsfinger:

http://www.brakeforceone.de/

Herr Lesewitz (ist eigentlich ein Pseudonym?) meint, dass Ding sei so brachial, dass er über die Sinnhaftigkeit solcher Bremskraft erst noch einmal nachdenken müsse.


----------



## Kelme (14. Dezember 2011)

Ne, das ist der "Klarname". Henri vornedran.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Dezember 2011)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Erstaunlich, was da jetzt wieder aus einem kleinen Einwurf gemacht wird.


logger bleiwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Dezember 2011)

Herr Haardtfahrer, wenn ich zu einem nicht ernst gemeinten Kommentar dazu schreibe, dass er nicht ernst gemeint ist, gilt das dann für den kompletten Beitrag?

Solange das nicht geklärt ist, schreibe ich weiterhin ohne Erläuterungen. Die Reaktionen sind so auch gleich viel schöner.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2011)

Genau, das hier ist die wunderbare Welt der Schwerkraft, in der sich die Ritter der Kokosnuss austoben,
wenn sie nicht auf ihren zweirädrigen Rössern fahren. Den Sinn des Lebens findet man eher auf dem Trail
als im Internet, und daher sollte man nicht so enden, wie das Leben des Brian.
Also: "Alway look on the bright side of life"...


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> logger bleiwe



:schorle:


----------



## donnersberger (15. Dezember 2011)

ich stoß dann mal mit grünem Tee mit an


----------



## MoneSi (15. Dezember 2011)

Und ich mit ner heissen Schokolade...


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Dezember 2011)

@ MoneSi: aus dem Görtz-BackShop i 660 ? 
(Beim rausgehen dachte ich vorhin: kommt mir doch bekannt vor und im Auto war ich mir zu 95% sicher... falls es so sein sollte: nochmal hallo, leider zu spät - und das nächste Mal trink´ ich dann einen Kaffee mit ...)


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2011)

Was?! Jetzt gibt es schon iGörtz??? 

Wusst ich's doch - Apple und Görtz übernehmen die Weltherrschaft. 

 (leider nur mit ALDI-Wasser medium...)


----------



## han (15. Dezember 2011)

wer arbeitet noch in J660? 
seit wir eine Cafe-Lounge haben, bin nur noch selten beim Görtz unten


----------



## Radler-01 (15. Dezember 2011)

han schrieb:


> in J660 ... eine Cafe-Lounge


 
die MeetingPoint-Küche im 4. OG mit Mitteltheke ? Die haben wir gefertigt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## han (15. Dezember 2011)

und die im ersten und zweiten nicht? da bin ich immer...


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Was?! Jetzt gibt es schon iGörtz???
> 
> Wusst ich's doch - Apple und Görtz übernehmen die Weltherrschaft.
> 
> (leider nur mit ALDI-Wasser medium...)



Wie noch kein Görtz-App?

:schorle:


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe bei mir außer iGörtz auch K+U installiert, wegen des kohlehydratreduzierten iWeißbrotes.
So komm ich über iWeihnachten, ohne so dick wie der Weihnachtsmann zu werden.
Hat sich eigentlich schonmal jemand gefragt, wieso ausgerechnet Coca Cola Werbung mit nem dicken Mann macht?


----------



## Quente (15. Dezember 2011)

...meine waage übt schon wieder dreisprung, der erste teil war schon rekordverdächtig...hoffentlich hab ich übertreten.

hallo zimbo lass mir mal deinen plan den inneren schweinehund zu besiegen per pm zukommen


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2011)

Quente schrieb:


> ...hoffentlich hab ich übertreten.


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Und ich mit ner heissen Schokolade...



Aha, Lieblingsgetränk?



radler-01 schrieb:


> @ MoneSi: aus dem Görtz-BackShop i 660 ?
> (Beim rausgehen dachte ich vorhin: kommt mir doch bekannt vor und im Auto war ich mir zu 95% sicher... ...



Ah ja! Man, ... neee, Frau wird erkannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MoneSi (15. Dezember 2011)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @ MoneSi: aus dem Görtz-BackShop i 660 ?
> (Beim rausgehen dachte ich vorhin: kommt mir doch bekannt vor und im Auto war ich mir zu 95% sicher... falls es so sein sollte: nochmal hallo, leider zu spät - und das nächste Mal trink´ ich dann einen Kaffee mit ...)



Hahaha, das ist ja witzig! Ja, das war ich, erwischt! ;-) Mir ging's ähnlich wie Dir, vielleicht hast Du's bemerkt...hallo zurück also, leider auch etwas spät ;-)


----------



## MoneSi (15. Dezember 2011)

han schrieb:


> wer arbeitet noch in J660?
> seit wir eine Cafe-Lounge haben, bin nur noch selten beim Görtz unten



...räusper...wie ist diese Frage zu verstehen? ;-) Egal, ich arbeite jedenfalls in J 550 und so ne Cafe-Lounge
haben wir nicht und der Kaffee vom Görtz ist einfach besser, als der aus dem Automat.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Dezember 2011)

Die heiße Schoki wohl auch... 

Vielleicht sollte ich auch mal den Kaffee vom Görtz (nicht in der BASF) testen.
Dann fahr ich vorm Biken nicht immer so grummelig hinter den Rentnern rum...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...wenn sie nicht auf ihren zweirädrigen Rössern fahren.


Was sie aber nur selten tun, denn wie jeder weiß: only the silly walks 




lomo schrieb:


> :schorle:


:schnitzelweck:




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Hat sich eigentlich schonmal jemand gefragt, wieso ausgerechnet Coca Cola Werbung mit nem dicken Mann macht?


Ich hab das mal korrigiert 




Quente schrieb:


> hoffentlich hab ich übertreten.


ichschmeissmichweg


----------



## lomo (15. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> :schnitzelweck:



Ich krieg grad Hunger!


----------



## pfalz (16. Dezember 2011)

Titan und was für die Knie...


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2011)

MoneSi schrieb:


> ...in J 550 ... Cafe-Lounge haben wir nicht ....


 
Doch..., 3. OG Bauteil B - am Flurende rechts, in der Nähe vom Zim B 3196 ... nur etwas kleiner und gemütlicher, und vllt. nicht für alle Abteilungen zugänglich.

Haben wir auch gemacht


----------



## knut1105 (16. Dezember 2011)

hey ihr aniliner - net nur rum-loungen und rum-görtzlen - auch was schaffe!!

gez. ein shareholder


ps: bei der steilvorlage musste das einfach raus


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Dezember 2011)

Könnt ihr bitte aufhören von Bauteilen und Geschoßen zu reden? 
Davon will ich doch fliehen, wenn ich tagsüber hier rein lese...


----------



## Radler-01 (16. Dezember 2011)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Könnt ihr bitte aufhören von Bauteilen und Geschoßen zu reden? *>>> O.K*.
> 
> Davon will ich doch fliehen, wenn ich tagsüber hier rein lese...
> *>>> flieh doch zum Görtz oder Grimminger (teilw. mit www-zugang )oder ... zu einer der Café Lounges*


 

(... ich hör schon auf - trotzdem frohes Arbeiten ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Dezember 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> hey ihr aniliner - net nur rum-lounge*r*n ...- auch was schaffe!!
> 
> gez. ein shareholder
> ...


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2011)

Mal kurz was von Bedeutung:

Suche nach Fahrradbeleuchtung für die Stadt. Sollte logischer Weise möglichst klein sein, schnell anzubringen und auch zu entfernen.

Was sehr gut wär, wenn man diese Lichter an der Gabel (unten) und an der Kettenstrebe montieren könnte. 

Kennt da jemand was?


----------



## Kontragonist (16. Dezember 2011)

Soll das richtig erleuchten oder brauchst du nur Positionslichter, damit man dich nicht übern Haufen fährt? Ich hab die Frog von Knog  nicht unbedingt für düstere Waldwege, aber in der Stadt, wo eh Laternen stehen nicht schlecht um nicht übersehen zu werden. Und die sind in Sekunden um ein Rohr getüddelt und wieder abgemacht.


----------



## Levty (16. Dezember 2011)

Vielleicht hätte ich dazuschreiben sollen, dass es KEINE Knogs sein sollten. 
Sollte ein wenig heller sein - und an die Kettenstrebe/Gabel kann man die auch nicht montieren.


----------



## kleinerHai (16. Dezember 2011)

Blackburn Flea vielleicht...
Sind mal heller als die Knogs.


----------



## metalfreak (17. Dezember 2011)

Mal das Terrain der analogen Fotografie erforschen^^

Canon AE-1 Programm
50mm 1.8
28mm 2.8


----------



## Dddakk (17. Dezember 2011)

@levty
Ebay-Item  320804366441

Awer owwacht wegen der Lieferzeit. Sollen aus dem "Knog-Werk" kommen, aber heller und günstiger. Habe gestern bestellt.     mmh


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Ich hab die Frog von Knog â nicht unbedingt fÃ¼r dÃ¼stere Waldwege, aber in der Stadt, wo eh Laternen stehen nicht schlecht um nicht Ã¼bersehen zu werden.


Nein. Diese mickrigen Knog-Dinger tragen rein gar nichts dazu bei, gesehen zu werden. Das sind reine "Mode-Accessoires" 




metalfreak schrieb:


> Canon AE-1 Programm


Geil, genau den gleichen Schinken hab ich auch noch!  (aber laaaaange nicht mehr benutzt...)


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nein. Diese mickrigen Knog-Dinger tragen rein gar nichts dazu bei, gesehen zu werden. Das sind reine "Mode-Accessoires"



OK, dann hast du andere Erfahrungen gemacht als ich  ich hab sie seit knapp zwei Jahren auf dem Heimweg vom Trail und morgens/Abends am Dirtjumper, mit dem ich zu meiner Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Job pendel  und ich lebe noch 

PS: AE1


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BenniG. (19. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> OK, dann hast du andere Erfahrungen gemacht als ich â¦ ich hab sie seit knapp zwei Jahren auf dem Heimweg vom Trail und morgens/Abends am Dirtjumper, mit dem ich zu meiner Mitfahrgelegenheit zum Job pendel â und ich lebe noch
> 
> PS: AE1


Das hast du den aufmerksamen Autofahrern zu verdanken, aber nicht den Schrottlichtern 
Ich fahr viel mit dem Crossrad im dunklen, und die Dinger sind absolut nicht zu sehen, wenn man nicht genau aus der richtigen Richtung schaut. Vor allem, wenn die Lichter nicht waagrecht sind, sieht man nahezu nix aus mehr als 10Metern Entfernung. Jeder Reflektor ist mir da lieber, da ich mit gescheitem Licht ausgestattet bin 
Vorne Phillips Bike Light, hinten einmal Trelock LS320, am Rucksack Blackburn Mars 3.0.
Beim Trelock ist die Halterung leider Mist, habe eine von einem Bumm RÃ¼cklicht umgebaut. Das Blackburn ist aber super. Das Phillips kann ich auch empfehlen. LÃ¤sst sich per USB laden und ist auf der niedrigen Stufe etwa so hell wie ein Ixon IQ auf voll.


----------



## Kontragonist (19. Dezember 2011)

Nagutnagut, ich nehm alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil 

Schätze ich hatte bislang zu geringe Ansprüche an meine Illumination


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Kontragonist schrieb:


>  und ich lebe noch


reines Glück  Ich hab schon ein paar mal Leute auf dunklen Wegen fast übersehen weil sie "kein Licht" am Rad hatten... ach ne, da war ja ein kleiner Leuchtpopel, den man aus 5m Entfernung _vielleicht_ sieht.  Also wenn du die Dinger echt als einzigen "Selbstschutz" dran hast, solltest du wenigstens noch etwas stark reflektierendes an dir haben. Die Tatsache, dass der Rennleitung die kleinen Dinger auch nicht gefallen werden mal ganz außen vor. 

Ich hatte bisher am Stadtrad die Smart LED Lampen (günstiges Komplettset für ~15), hinten das nierenförmige mit 3 LEDs, das kann man ggf. einfach an eine passende Schlaufe am Rucksack hängen, bei mir passts auch einwandfrei an den fest installierten Korb - sowas findet sich natürlich weder an einem Dirtjumper noch an Levs Hipster-Hobel  Für eine Montage an der Kettenstrebe dürfte die Halterung zu dick sein, die passt eher an die Sattelstütze. Die vordere Lampe reicht für beleuchtete Wege, für mehr aber auch nicht. Die Halterung hat einen Schnellverschluss, der super funktioniert, aber auch da bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob der Verstellbereich bis "dünne Stahlgabel" runter geht, obwohl man die Weite 2-fach verstellen kann (Klicks wie ein grob gerasterter Kabelbinder + Gewinde auf der Schnellspannhebelachse). Hier bin ich jetzt auf die Sigma Lightster umgestiegen, die ist gefühlte 1000 Mal heller, die Akkus halten lange und hat die Sigma-typisch gute Schnellverschluss-Halterung, kann ich nur empfehlen -> 19,95 @ Amazon (ohne Akkus).


----------



## metalfreak (20. Dezember 2011)

ready for analog


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2011)

Lomo macht Filme?


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2011)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Lomo macht Filme?



Noch'n bissel Kaffee dazu nehmen, den Film drin panschen (mit Vitamin C und evtl. Kaliumbromid) und schon kommen schöne Bilder raus ...






Copyright by Martina Woll


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2011)

Ach, was ich noch zeigen wollte ...




lomo von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Dezember 2011)

neue Winterreifen:




MAXXIS Schwammsings von fibbs79 auf Flickr




MAXXIS Schwammsings von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## unocz (23. Dezember 2011)

winterreifen, nicht schlecht. ich empfehle einfach mal einen schmaleren lenker

isn insider


----------



## michar (23. Dezember 2011)

swamthing is echt ne beschissene wahl...fuer jede jahreszeit! und hoffentlich nicht 42a im winter...weil minus grade kann das gummi gar nicht ab...


----------



## guru39 (23. Dezember 2011)

michar schrieb:


> swamthing is echt ne beschissene wahl...fuer jede jahreszeit! und hoffentlich nicht 42a im winter...weil minus grade kann das gummi gar nicht ab...



Danke für deine Meinung 

Woraus beziehst du deinen Tipp?

Hab den 40a grad auch drauf, bin ihn aber bisher noch nicht gefahren,
vielleicht kann ich ihn ja noch Umtauschen 

SWN!


----------



## Kelme (24. Dezember 2011)

Im Winter ist mir das zu kalt draußen.Da brauche ich was, das warm ums Herz macht. Da nehme ich mal einen Jägermeister.




Porsche 997 by NSR von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (24. Dezember 2011)




----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Dezember 2011)

Nun, Guru, das weiche gummi friert und zerbroeselt, reisst oder bricht. Die Erfahrung machen wohl einige Leute. Ich kann das -zumindest bei meinen Contis- nicht bestaetigen. Vom Swampthing haette ich gern mal nen kurzen Erfahrungsbericht, bin das Teil noch nie gefahrn.


----------



## rmfausi (24. Dezember 2011)

Wie ist der Schwammdingens in der 60a Gummimischung, der soll doch nicht so frieren? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (24. Dezember 2011)

Geil, Reifendiskussion!
Da bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich der Schwarz-Schoten-Baron schlägt, den ich mir die Tage für den Wintereinsatz geordert habe...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - der die besinnlichen Tage nutzen will, sich endlich mal die Dual-Coil-Einheit einzubauen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Dezember 2011)

Wie gesagt, ich spreche NICHT aus eigener Erfahrung, nur von dem, was sich die Leute so erzaehlen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass das kein Problem sein sollte.
@Optimizer: Ich fahr nur Conti und hatte noch keine Probleme. Klar, wenn man das Bike ueber Nacht draussen laesst werden die Reifen haerter, aber was gebrochen oder so ist mir noch nicht. Baron is geil 
Ach ja, hier isses wirklich kalt.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2011)

Ich hab die 60er Mischung, werde nachher mal ans Montieren gehen.
Vielleicht ist noch ne kleine Testrunde drin, entsprechendes Matschwetter ist ja vorhanden


----------



## michar (24. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Danke für deine Meinung
> 
> Woraus beziehst du deinen Tipp?
> 
> ...





also das ist vorab gesagt kein maxxis problem! schwalbe ist in den weichen mischungen genauso! einmal minusgrade oder schnee reichen da oft schon aus um das gummi dauerhaft zu schaedigen! das gummi bricht ab..wird hart und unflexibel und der gesamte reifen verliert einiges an performance! unter 0 grad wuerd ich wirklich aufpassen..
der swampthing selbst ist meiner meinung nach halt keine gute wahl...er schlaegt sich als allrounder zwar nicht schlecht..aber auch nicht wirklich gut! da haben andere hersteller bessere reifen fuer den einsatzzweck! ich kann im winter den muddy marry empfehlen...den kann man eignetlich bei jeden verhaeltnissen gut fahren...aber auch hier..lieber die etwas haertere gummi mischung nehmen..die hat dann wenns kalt ist wirklich auch mehr grip wie die weiche und geht nicht kaputt! bei maxxis waere das dann 60a...ein highroller ist eigentlich auchn guter winterreifen wenns nicht grade zu matschig wird! mit den conti hab ich auch gute erfahrungen wenns kalt wird...grad der rain king schlaegt sich im winter sehr gut und die mischung haelt der kaelte auch erstaunlich gut stand...


ich persoehnlich fahre zur zeit nen conti rain king/baron am vorderrad (für hinten ist der eh verschwendung)..und hinten nen normalen muddy marry 2.35...


----------



## metalfreak (24. Dezember 2011)

Santa brachte mir nen Monitor! Endlich mehr Platz zum arbeiten


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Dezember 2011)

.... war gerade auf ner kleinen 15km Testrunde unterwegs. 
Von der Traktion her ist der Reifen echt super! Auch was der Kurvenhalt auf feuchtem Untergrund angeht schlägt sich der Reifen sehr gut.
Vom Dämpfungsverhalten ist der Reifen im Vergleich zur Rubber Queen bei gleichem Luftdruck (~1,7 Bar) deutlich schlechter. Hier muss ich nochmal etwas Luft ablassen und testen 
Vielleicht rutscht er dann auch nicht mehr ganz so schlimm auf nassen Wurzeln Steinen herum ?!?!
Auch ist der 2,5er Swampthing etwas schmäler im Vergleich zur 2,4er Queen.


----------



## eL (24. Dezember 2011)

der passt vom design da irgendwie überhaupt nicht hin 


trotzdem viel spass damit


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Dezember 2011)

Dann versorg uns mal mit schoenen Videos


----------



## guru39 (25. Dezember 2011)

michar schrieb:


> ich persoehnlich fahre zur zeit nen conti rain king/baron am vorderrad (für hinten ist der eh verschwendung)..und hinten nen normalen muddy marry 2.35...



Die Rain King´s kann ich nur bedingt fuer den Allround Einstz empfehlen


----------



## DEMOnstrant (25. Dezember 2011)

guru39 schrieb:


> Die Rain King´s kann ich nur bedingt fuer den Allround Einstz empfehlen


Ach woo, das ging immer gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (25. Dezember 2011)

Ich steh nicht auf "fixed brakeless" ...




Record-10f von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (25. Dezember 2011)

Schicke Zängchen!


----------



## Levty (25. Dezember 2011)

Braucht wer ein Fahrrad?


----------



## lomo (26. Dezember 2011)

Levty schrieb:


> Braucht wer ein Fahrrad?



Wieso?


----------



## Levty (26. Dezember 2011)

Rationalität.


Rahmen: Banshee Scirocco, Größe 43 (Innenlagermitte - Sattelrohr Oberkante)
Gabel: 		Marchocchi Z1, 130mm
Steuersatz: 	Race Face Diabolous / Chris King Steelset
Lenker: 	Truvativ Hussefelt
Vorbau: 	Truvativ Holzfeller
Griffe: 		Reverse Lock-On
Bremsen: 	Shimano XT BR M755  4 Kolben (Vo/Hi: 203mm/160mm) Neue Leitung  		vorne verbaut mit 90° Abgang
Kurbel:	Shimano SLX 22/36/Bashring
Kettenführ.:	e.13 DRS
Schaltwerk:	x.9 9-Fach
Umwerfer:	Sram X-Gen
Trigger:	x.9
Laufräder:	Naben: Hope Pro 2 / Felgen: Mavic EX 721 / Speichen: DT Swiss Comp
Reifen:	Vo: Maxxis Highroller 2,5 60a / Hi: Maxxis Minion F 2,5 60a
		Dual Ply verteht sich 
Sattelstütze: 	RooX S4
Sattel:		Selle Italia C2


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Dezember 2011)

Hab ich doch schon 

.... die Sattelstütze würde ich nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. Dezember 2011)

Damit wird es komplett.




Flite gelb von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (26. Dezember 2011)

Anti-Ballett-Schläppchen-Gespenst:


----------



## unocz (28. Dezember 2011)

neuer vorbau für neue bike


----------



## südpfälzer (29. Dezember 2011)

@ unocz: Du baust Dein neues Bike schon um, bevor Du´s bekommen hast?


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2011)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> @ unocz: Du baust Dein neues Bike schon um, bevor Du´s bekommen hast?


Wenn ich mir das Ersatzteil so anschaue, ist es der vorauseilende Versuch die Front bei einem 20-Neiner nach unten zu bringen. Vorbau auf negativ gestellt.


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2011)

richtig ich kauf mir schon teile bevor ich mein rad überhaupt habe 
und ja der vorbau wird -6° sein, grund wie schon erwähnt, um mehr druck aufm vorderrad zu haben. ein bike muss halt grundsätzlich optimiert werden .......


----------



## Kelme (29. Dezember 2011)

unocz schrieb:


> ...
> ein bike muss halt grundsätzlich optimiert werden .......


z. Bsp. Laufräder in der richtigen Größe einbauen .


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2011)

kelme schrieb:


> z. Bsp. Laufräder in der richtigen größe einbauen :d.




:x


----------



## Dddakk (29. Dezember 2011)

29er ist so was von 2008. 

20er oder 27,5er ist trändi!


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Dezember 2011)

Kelme schrieb:


> z. Bsp. Laufräder in der richtigen Größe einbauen .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2011)




----------



## rmfausi (30. Dezember 2011)

Mein erster Maxxis Swampthing 2.35 60a.


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Dezember 2011)

Glückwunsch!! Gute Wahl


----------



## südpfälzer (31. Dezember 2011)

neuer Tacho:

Ich hoffe, damit gibts im neuen Jahr bessere Vorhersagen der Höhenmeter.


----------



## metalfreak (2. Januar 2012)

Unterhaltung für regnerische Abende


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Januar 2012)

Gefällt mir!


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2012)

Neue Pneus, neue Flats und ein bisschen Nagellackentferner und Nachtcreme......


----------



## lomo (7. Januar 2012)

neuer Fußboden?


----------



## Optimizer (7. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> neuer Fußboden?


nö, noch derselbe wie vor fünf Wochen, als du da warst..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hannes_Stbg (7. Januar 2012)

Aus einem Rahmen-Schnäppchen wurde mein neues Winterprojekt


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2012)

Eindeutig zu wenig Spielzeug bis jetzt auf dieser Seite.




Audi-Twins von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (8. Januar 2012)

Kelme - Vorsicht, deine Frau liest vielleicht mit!
Oder hat sie zum Ausgleich ein eigenes Schuhzimmer?


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kelme - Vorsicht, deine Frau liest vielleicht mit!
> Oder hat sie zum Ausgleich ein eigenes Schuhzimmer?


Für ihre letzten Gummistiefel (Aiglé) hätte ich 3 NSR oder 4 slot.its kaufen können. Also von daher ... .


----------



## Carnologe (8. Januar 2012)

109 für sowas hier???

http://www.aigle-gummistiefel.de/Aigle-Venise/Aigle-Parcours-Vario-Gummistiefel-Braun.html


----------



## Kelme (8. Januar 2012)

Ne, es waren die Parcour.
Die einzigen Gummistiefel mit denen meine Frau in ihrem Job als Hundetrainerin mehrstündige Arbeit draußen inkl. Spaziergang/Wanderung schmerzfrei absolvieren kann. Nicht billig aber preiswert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2012)

Hat man mit den Stiefeln auch nen Allrad-Antrieb


----------



## Optimizer (9. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hat man mit den Stiefeln auch nen Allrad-Antrieb


Und vorallem: Wie schnell setzt sich das Profil mit Schlamm zu? Kurvengrip? Wie schlagen sich die Stiefel im Vergleich zum Baron?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (9. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Und vorallem: Wie schnell setzt sich das Profil mit Schlamm zu? Kurvengrip? Wie schlagen sich die Stiefel im Vergleich zum Baron?


Alles stinkt gegen den Baron. ALLES.  Ach ja, gibts die Stiefel auch mit weniger Rollwiderstand?


----------



## BenniG. (9. Januar 2012)

Neuer Schaltzug Marke Kabelbinder  Hab zwar drei Stück in Summe gebraucht aber hat für weitere 800Hm gereicht.
Edit: Wo ist mein Bild abgeblieben?!


----------



## metalfreak (9. Januar 2012)

Stativ, Videoneiger und Entertaintment^^


----------



## pfalz (11. Januar 2012)

Vorbereitung auf das Frühjahr...


----------



## unocz (11. Januar 2012)

neue griffe fürs neue bike


----------



## Ducus (11. Januar 2012)

Endlich mol ne vernünftige Marke


----------



## metalfreak (12. Januar 2012)

Sehr löblich von apple!! Der 1. Generation nano mit 4GB wurde eingetauscht gegen einen nano 6. Generation mit 8GB


----------



## unocz (14. Januar 2012)

neuer lenker fürs neue bike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Januar 2012)

HA!
Wer suchet, der findet!

Genau diese Lampen habe ich gesucht, als ich nach "Achsmontage" gefragt habe, und nur Knoggs an den Kopf geworfen bekommen habe:

Reelight


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (15. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Neue Pneus, neue Flats und ein bisschen Nagellackentferner und Nachtcreme......



wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Baron??? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich ihn in 2.35 am vorderrad montiere und hinten eine Queen in 2.4 montiere


----------



## unocz (15. Januar 2012)

neue blätter fürs neue bike


----------



## Kelme (15. Januar 2012)

Hast du dir zum Geburtstag schenken lassen? Ach ja: *Glückwunsch *


----------



## unocz (15. Januar 2012)

ja und danke


----------



## Optimizer (15. Januar 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> wie zufrieden bist du denn mit dem Baron??? Bin gerade am überlegen ob ich ihn in 2.35 am vorderrad montiere und hinten eine Queen in 2.4 montiere


Sehr zufrieden, der Grip ist geil. Die Größe ist allerdings 2,3" und nicht 2,35. Sieht auf den ersten Blick auch schmal aus...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (15. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sehr zufrieden, der Grip ist geil. Die Größe ist allerdings 2,3" und nicht 2,35. Sieht auf den ersten Blick auch schmal aus...



hört sich ja nicht mal nicht schlecht an. wie zufrieden warst du mit dem Wicked Will???


----------



## Optimizer (15. Januar 2012)

Solange es trocken war, sehr gut. Bei Nässe und feuchtem Laub isser nich so dolle.


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Januar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Solange es trocken war, sehr gut. Bei Nässe und feuchtem Laub isser nich so dolle.


welch Wunder bei einem ausgeschriebenen Trockenreifen  So lange es noch typischer PW-Boden ist (nicht lehmig-schmierig) ist er bei leichter Nässe am Heck noch ok. Ist mMn auch eher ein Sommerreifen.
BTW: welcher Reifen hat Grip auf nassem Laub? 

Der kleine Baron würde mich echt auch mal reizen, aber ich fürchte, das geringe Volumen wird mir so gar nicht gefallen  Ein 2.5er mit nicht-DH Karkasse wäre was. Vielleicht mal am Hardtail, wenn da was Neues ansteht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (16. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: welcher Reifen hat Grip auf nassem Laub?


Lach nicht so, zieh dir n Swamphing auf die Felge.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Lach nicht so, zieh dir n Swamphing auf die Felge.








Schwammdings 2.5 60a von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## DEMOnstrant (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> welch Wunder bei einem ausgeschriebenen Trockenreifen  So lange es noch typischer PW-Boden ist (nicht lehmig-schmierig) ist er bei leichter Nässe am Heck noch ok. Ist mMn auch eher ein Sommerreifen.
> BTW: welcher Reifen hat Grip auf nassem Laub?
> 
> Der kleine Baron würde mich echt auch mal reizen, aber ich fürchte, das geringe Volumen wird mir so gar nicht gefallen  Ein 2.5er mit nicht-DH Karkasse wäre was. Vielleicht mal am Hardtail, wenn da was Neues ansteht...


Knall dir den Dicken rein, du wirst nicht enttaeuscht sein, einfach ein richtig guter Reifen, mmn. sogar der beste Allrounder!


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schwammdings 2.5 60a von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Hups, meinte den Wetscream. Musste grad in die Werkstatt gehen, um zu schauen, was für einen Reifen ich tatsächlich drauf habe


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Lach nicht so, zieh dir n Swamphing auf die Felge.





Levty schrieb:


> Hups, meinte den Wetscream. Musste grad in die Werkstatt gehen, um zu schauen, was für einen Reifen ich tatsächlich drauf habe


 Also einen Wetscream werde ich SICHER nicht irgendeinen Berg hoch fahren  Und auch ein Swampthing sollte auf nassem Laub auch nicht mehr bringen als eine Matschemarie.




DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Knall dir den Dicken rein, du wirst nicht enttaeuscht sein, einfach ein richtig guter Reifen, mmn. sogar der beste Allrounder!


Ich steige in der kommenden Park-Saison auf einen Wechsel-LRS um, da hatte ich den für den Park-LRS auf der Liste stehen. Wollte dann allerdings wenn auch komplett Conti fahren, aber fürs Heck gibts da ja nix vernünftiges (das auch lieferbar wäre). Habe dann doch wieder zur bewährten Mary gegriffen, diesmal in Vertstar und eben DH Karkasse, in Kombi mit Wicked Will Trailstar hinten - mal kucken, was die Kombi kann. Hat sich in der FR Version in GG/TC jedenfall schon bewährt. Zum Touren ist mir der dicke Baron zu schwer, aber falls mir die DH Mary unerwarteterweise nicht gefällt oder schnell runter ist, werd ich danach wohl doch mal den Baron nehmen. Bis dahin gibts vielleicht auch den Rammstein oder was ähnliches brauchbares von Conti fürs Heck.


----------



## Levty (17. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also einen Wetscream werde ich SICHER nicht irgendeinen Berg hoch fahren  Und auch ein Swampthing sollte auf nassem Laub auch nicht mehr bringen als eine Matschemarie.


Muddy Marry gegen Wetscream habe ich verglichen. 
Beim ersteren war das eher so ein auf gut Glück und das Glück war der Anlieger im Auslauf .

Den Swampthing werde ich vielleicht mal im Sommer ausprobieren.

Bei der letzten BBS - Tour: 


			
				Flo schrieb:
			
		

> Schwalbe Reifen einen sich hervorragend zum Tragen.


'nough said.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Muddy Marry gegen Wetscream habe ich verglichen.


Völlig überflüssig - der Vergleich hinkt, 2 völlig verschiedene Reifen. Ist doch außerdem eh völlig bumms, weil ich keinen Spezialreifen für nasses Laub haben will  Bei der Abendrunde heute war einer mit Ice Spikern unterwegs, das wär doch auch ne Alternative 




Levty schrieb:


> Bei der letzten BBS - Tour:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reifenmarken-"Rassismus" ist was für Fanboys und Leute, dies nicht besser wissen. Noch viel zu lernen du hast, mein sehr junger Padawan...!


----------



## Flugrost (18. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Padawan...!



???


----------



## DEMOnstrant (18. Januar 2012)

http://starwars.wikia.com/wiki/Padawan


----------



## Levty (18. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Reifenmarken-"Rassismus" ist was für Fanboys und Leute, dies nicht besser wissen. Noch viel zu lernen du hast, mein sehr junger Padawan...!


Ach, mit den Fanboys und Leuten, dies nicht besser wissen, bin ich gerne als Padawan unterwegs .


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach, mit den Fanboys und Leuten, dies nicht besser wissen, bin ich gerne als Padawan unterwegs .


Witzig, dass die Hälfte der Leute auf den Bildern Schwalbe Reifen drauf hat 

Persönliche Vorlieben sind eine Sache, ich habe aber einfach was gegen so schwarz-weiß Sichtweisen. Das ist mMn (so lange es nicht wirklich stichhaltig begründet ist) was für geistig Minderbemittelte - und dass du kein solcher bist, weiß ich ja


----------



## metalfreak (18. Januar 2012)

Die 7D legt so langsam an Gewicht zu


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

lecker Besteck


----------



## Quente (19. Januar 2012)

...isch die ferr dibbelabbes zu esse..?


----------



## Sarrois (19. Januar 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...isch die ferr dibbelabbes zu esse..?


 
Jepp,
für extra große Portionen

Määlknäpp unn Gefillde gehn awwa aaach


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (20. Januar 2012)

Wann hört dieser Weiß-Trend denn endlich mal auf?! 

Schicke Laufräder!


----------



## lomo (20. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wann hört dieser *Weiß*-Trend denn endlich mal auf?!



Ich weiß es nicht ...


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wann hört dieser Weiß-Trend denn endlich mal auf?!
> 
> Schicke Laufräder!


 
Gelle

Die ersetzen meine schwarzen Flow
ich hab Angst um meine Schorle


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Januar 2012)

was war so schlecht an den Flow?


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> was war so schlecht an den Flow?


 
Gar nix, aber die sind 200gr. schwerer,
bis ich mit denen beim GB12 zur VP komme
haben Lomo und El Zimbo alles weggesoffen


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wann hört dieser Weiß-Trend denn endlich mal auf?!


Die Hoffnung hab ich längst aufgegeben... 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> was war so schlecht an den Flow?


Wenn man eine Flow durch eine Alpine ersetzt, was erstere vermutlich hoffnungslos überdimensioniert.

Edit: um Sekunden zu langsam...


----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> was war so schlecht an den Flow?


 
Die haben keine 15er Steckachse vorne
Werd ich mir aber besorgen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung hab ich längst aufgegeben...
> 
> Wenn man eine Flow durch eine Alpine ersetzt, was erstere vermutlich hoffnungslos überdimensioniert.


 
A) Schwarz hat es nedd gegegen 
B) da haste recht


----------



## Dddakk (20. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Gar nix, aber die sind 200gr. schwerer,
> bis ich mit denen beim GB12 zur VP komme
> haben Lomo und El Zimbo alles weggesoffen



200 Gramm wiegt doch schon ein schwäbisches Vierdele. 
In der Pfalz gibts nur Halwe gehäuft, und die wiegen 600 Gramm.  
Musst also noch mehr am Bike abspecken.


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> 200 Gramm wiegt doch schon ein schwäbisches Vierdele.



Mit Glas!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (20. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mit Glas!


 
Grööööööööööööööööööhl

Unn koscht so viel wie in de Falz e Schobbe
Unn zu allem üwwafluss kannscht die Brühe nedd saufe


----------



## DAKAY (20. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Wann hört dieser Weiß-Trend denn endlich mal auf?!
> 
> Schicke Laufräder!



weiss is doch schon lange out, wurde doch durch eloxelfarbwahnsinn abgelösst.
awer sowas von out des is schon fast widder in


----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2012)

nochmal neue blätter + neue edle schrauben + große schläuche. 
alles fürs neue rad


----------



## Houschter (21. Januar 2012)

Hast du nur ein Rahmenset gekauft oder taugen die ganzen Anbauteile nix?


----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hast du nur ein Rahmenset gekauft oder taugen die ganzen Anbauteile nix?




mir taugt ein teil der anbauteile nicht aber eher kleinigkeiten, wie lenker,vorbau,kettenblätter/übersetzung und  sattel/stütze.
der rest schaltung+bremsen+laufräder+gabel ist in ordnung.


----------



## Houschter (21. Januar 2012)

Und wann gibts das fertige Radl zu sehen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2012)

kalenderwoche 7


----------



## metalfreak (21. Januar 2012)

Den Japanern von Canon wieder ma was an Geld gegeben.


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> mir taugt ein teil der anbauteile nicht aber eher kleinigkeiten, wie lenker,vorbau,kettenblätter/übersetzung und  sattel/stütze.
> der rest schaltung+bremsen+laufräder+gabel ist in ordnung.



die Laufräder würde ich auch austauschen


----------



## Houschter (21. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> die Laufräder würde ich auch austauschen



Dann passen aber die Schläuche nimmer!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Januar 2012)

Houschter du bist ein Fuchs 

Edith: passen 28 Zoll Schläuche auf nen Twenty Niner ???


----------



## DEMOnstrant (21. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Houschter du bist ein Fuchs
> 
> Edith: passen 28 Zoll Schläuche auf nen Twenty Niner ???


Wenn ich mich nicht irre, sind 29er eigentlich 28er und die Reifen machen das Rad dann zum 29er. Sollte also passen. Kann ich aber nicht garantieren, probiers doch einfach mal aus.


----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2012)

naja der läuft unter 28" ist aber für 29 Zoll Bikes mit Sclaverandventil für Reifenbreiten von 1,5'' bis 2,35"
also schon nen unterschied zu den herkömmlichen 28" schläuchen  für Reifen von 1,125 '' bis 1,75"


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

..wenn man nen 26er-Schlauch da reindehnt spart man Gewicht.


----------



## unocz (21. Januar 2012)

theoretisch ja.


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wenn man nen 26er-Schlauch da reindehnt spart man Gewicht.



Autsch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (21. Januar 2012)

...29er fahren doch helium???


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

..bei raschem Luftverlust haben sie dann Micky-Maus-Quietschen?


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..bei raschem Luftverlust haben sie dann Micky-Maus-Quietschen?



Helium ist nur in Spuren in Luft enthalten ... quietsch!


----------



## Dddakk (21. Januar 2012)

50:50?


----------



## lomo (21. Januar 2012)

Telefonjoker!


----------



## Quente (22. Januar 2012)

ich kann mir gut vorstellen wie die abgehen, wenn die bremsen glühen und ein schleichender blattfuss sich einstellt...


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..wenn man nen 26er-Schlauch da reindehnt spart man Gewicht.



Und ohne noch mehr


----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Und ohne noch mehr




mit milch ists immer gut


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Edith: passen 28 Zoll Schläuche auf nen Twenty Niner ???


Passen 26" Schläuche auf einen 27er? 


Ich reiche hier mal noch mein Weihnachtsgeschenk von mir an mich nach - Utensilien für Laufradbau/-Reparatur:

Centrimaster Pointer Zentrierständer






Centrimaster Tensiometer






P&K Lie Nippeldreher für die zarten Alu Nippelchen






Und die ersten Teile für den neuen leichten Touren-LRS fürs Torque:

Sapim Polyax Alunippel in schickem orange 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









(für die Weightweenies: 64St. in 2/12mm: 20g)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Centrimaster Tensiometer



wieviel hast Du dafür wo bezahlt?

Will meinen:
gibts das günstiger als hier?
http://www.centrimaster.de/de/shop/zentrierstaender/tensiometer.html


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2012)

OZM schrieb:


> wieviel hast Du dafür wo bezahlt?
> 
> Will meinen:
> gibts das günstiger als hier?
> http://www.centrimaster.de/de/shop/zentrierstaender/tensiometer.html


http://www.ebay.de/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=270896055538
Da kommt zumindest nicht noch der Versand dazu. Hat bei mir eh gut gepasst, weil sie den Pointer Zentrierständer noch nicht auf der Seite gelistet haben und nur in der Aktion über eBay verkauft haben.


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...- Utensilien für Laufradbau/-Reparatur:
> ...



Nimmste Aufträge an?


----------



## strandi (23. Januar 2012)

Moin!
Nachdem die Kombi Sommerschuhe+Neoprenüberschuhe+Thermosocken nun doch zu kalt ist, schaue ich mich grad nach Winterschuhen um.
Womit fahrt ihr denn so? (Nur SPD-Schuhe interessant)
Hatte folgende im Auge:
http://www.heino-cykler.dk/Beklaedn...-cm-h/Specialized+-+Defroster+MTB+støvle.html
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a24977/sh-mt91-mtb-touring-schuhe-dunkelbraun.html?mfid=43
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k680/a54239/sh-mw81-gore-tex-mtb-winterschuhe.html?mfid=43
Fährt jemand zufällig mit einem dieser Schuhe? 
Grüsschen


----------



## BenniG. (23. Januar 2012)

Ich fahr die ältere Version der MW81 (von den Bildern her bisschen Optik-Änderung obenrum und eine andere Sohle). Unter 0° hat man nach ner Stunde kalte Füße. Ich fahre mit einem dünnen paar Socken + Ski-Socken vom Aldi. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Lammfell/Alufolie Sohle drin. 
Für Frühling/Herbst super, aber im Winter zu kalt ohne Überschuhe.


----------



## strandi (23. Januar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Ich fahr die ältere Version der MW81 (von den Bildern her bisschen Optik-Änderung obenrum und eine andere Sohle). Unter 0° hat man nach ner Stunde kalte Füße. Ich fahre mit einem dünnen paar Socken + Ski-Socken vom Aldi. Zusätzlich habe ich noch eine Lammfell/Alufolie Sohle drin.
> Für Frühling/Herbst super, aber im Winter zu kalt ohne Überschuhe.



Ok, danke für die Info


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Januar 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nachdem die Kombi Sommerschuhe+Neoprenüberschuhe+Thermosocken nun doch zu kalt ist, schaue ich mich grad nach Winterschuhen um.



Echt? Ist doch gerade auch nicht viel kälter als im Juni! Hab mal das Wetter in Dänemark für die nächsten 16 Tage aufgerufen: Kauf Dir doch lieber eine Badehose für diesen Winter. Geht doch deutlich über 5° C.

Ich werde mir dieses Jahr aber auch endlich ein paar Winterschuhe kaufen. Im März, wenn die Lager noch voll sind und geräumt werden müssen. Bis dahin fahre ich bei dem Wetter prima mit Überschuhen. 

Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt! Aber nicht jetzt!


----------



## unocz (23. Januar 2012)

x2 fürs neue bike


----------



## strandi (23. Januar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Echt? Ist doch gerade auch nicht viel kälter als im Juni! Hab mal das Wetter in Dänemark für die nächsten 16 Tage aufgerufen: Kauf Dir doch lieber eine Badehose für diesen Winter. Geht doch deutlich über 5° C.
> 
> Ich werde mir dieses Jahr aber auch endlich ein paar Winterschuhe kaufen. Im März, wenn die Lager noch voll sind und geräumt werden müssen. Bis dahin fahre ich bei dem Wetter prima mit Überschuhen.
> 
> Der nächste Winter kommt bestimmt! Aber nicht jetzt!



Ich weiss ja nicht wo Du geguckt hast, aber für Kopenhagen ist für's WE Schneefall und Temperaturen rund um den Gefrierpunkt angekündigt. In meinem "Bikeparadies" Schweden sind die Temparaturen deutlich unter 0...brrrr


----------



## Quente (23. Januar 2012)

...wegen fehlender as fahre ich den sh-mt90 sommer und winter, frühling und herbst. meine füsse sind noch keinen besseren schuh gefahren (was sind überschuhe?)


----------



## strandi (23. Januar 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...wegen fehlender as fahre ich den sh-mt90 sommer und winter, frühling und herbst. meine füsse sind noch keinen besseren schuh gefahren (was sind überschuhe?)



Ok, super 
Wobei mir das schon Sorgen macht das Du mit anscheinend winterfesten Schuhen im Sommer fährst  

Hab bislang nur Specialized Schuhe und bin sehr zufrieden, hatte aber woanders gelesen das der Specialized Schuh im "richtigen" Winter auch nicht warm genug ist


----------



## Ducus (23. Januar 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Moin!
> Nachdem die Kombi Sommerschuhe+Neoprenüberschuhe+Thermosocken nun doch zu kalt ist, schaue ich mich grad nach Winterschuhen um.
> Womit fahrt ihr denn so? (Nur SPD-Schuhe interessant)
> Hatte folgende im Auge:
> ...



Fahre ach den Vorgänger vom MW81......bei Minustemperaturen um minus 5 bis minus 10°C mit dickeren Strümpfen gut 2 Std. bis es richtig kalt wird an de Zehe. Bin awer nicht unbedingt ne Frostbeule. Der MW 81 sollte mein nächster Schuh werden, die aktuellen sind langsam aber sicher fertig.


----------



## Dddakk (23. Januar 2012)

den Vorgänger vom Shim MT-91 fahre ich seit 2 Jahren und bin mit der Wärme zufrieden.
Ein Nachteil: Etwas zu niedrig, oben kann Schnee/Wasser rein.
Vorteil. Super Profil, gut für Schiebe-Tragepasagen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Nimmste Aufträge an?


 Ich bin froh, wenn ich im Lauf der nächsten 2 Monate irgendwann dazu komme, meinen eigenen LRS aufzubauen  Außerdem hab ich das bisher noch nicht sooo oft gemacht, dass ich schon schnell genug wäre, dass sich das überhaupt lohnt bzw. für dich bezahlbar wäre... 




strandi schrieb:


> Nachdem die Kombi Sommerschuhe+Neoprenüberschuhe+Thermosocken nun doch zu kalt ist, schaue ich mich grad nach Winterschuhen um.
> Womit fahrt ihr denn so? (Nur SPD-Schuhe interessant)


Naja, SPD ist ja schon mal generell der erste Fehler  Sowas taugt einfach nix für den Winter. Mehrmals versucht, eindeutig als Unsinn erkannt.
Unabhängig davon: Ich fahre immer die selben Schuhe sommers wie winters. Wenn es kalt ist, ziehe ich etwas dickere Merino Wandersocken an und wenn es richtig klirrend kalt ist da noch ein Paar Nylon (Damen-)Socken drunter, klingt komisch, ist aber 1000 mal besser als irgendwelche "Thermosocken" oder Neoprengamaschen...


----------



## DEMOnstrant (24. Januar 2012)

Clickies im Winter sind der groesste Mist. Ende der Diskussion. Zumindest fuer hier, wo auch ordentlich Schnee liegt, bringt das rein gar nix. Lieber fuer den Winter flats fahren, bringt Skilltechnisch auch nochmal was, wenn man all die Bunnyhops etc. nochmal auffrischt. Gut, fuer CC kann man vielleicht noch clipless fahren, da hab ich noch kaum Erfahrungen gemacht. Zu Schuhen: 2 paar Socken und wenns richtig kalt wird Panzertape drumrum bappen.


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

..man kann oft bei den Schuhen auch einfach im Winter die Cleats gegen die Gummiplatten tauschen, z.B. bei den oben beschriebenen Shimano.  

Oder Wendepedale benutzen.  

Oder Croqs, und die Öffnungen mit Silikon und Tesa-Film verschließen. 

Gibts da eigentliche keine Testberichte in Bike-Bravos dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

Croqs machen sich auf Plattformpedalen echt gut - super Grip! 
Leider machen sie das nicht besonders lange mit...

Gibt's eigentlich auch Winter-Croqs?


----------



## Dddakk (24. Januar 2012)

es gibt extra Fleece-Söckchen für die Grogs.

Aber Grogs sind so was von 2001.....nicht mehr Trändi...


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2012)

Muss daheim mal schauen. Mein Kurzer erzählte letztens was von seinen "Crogs mit Fleece". Die sind aber schwarz und in seinem "Chaos im Halbdunkel" nie so genau zu erkennen.


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> es gibt extra Fleece-Söckchen für die Grogs.
> 
> Aber Grogs sind so was von 2001.....nicht mehr Trändi...



Wasser kann, Zucker darf, Rum muss!!!  

@Kelme: Heavy Metal?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss daheim mal schauen. Mein Kurzer erzählte letztens was von seinen "Crogs mit Fleece". Die sind aber schwarz und in seinem "Chaos im Halbdunkel" nie so genau zu erkennen.



Gibt es auch in einer Farbe für echte Männer:







[ame="http://www.amazon.de/crocs-Baya-Lined-11692-Unisex/dp/B004O0TDX2/ref=pd_cp_a_3/275-8421456-7177719"]http://www.amazon.de/crocs-Baya-Lined-11692-Unisex/dp/B004O0TDX2/ref=pd_cp_a_3/275-8421456-7177719[/ame]


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Clickies im Winter sind der groesste Mist....



Weil ich kann


----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Quickies im Winter sind der groesste Mist. Ende der Diskussion.


 
Stimmt iss mir auch zu kalt dafür draussen


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> @Kelme: Heavy Metal?



Bassist - aarrrgghhhhh


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

...wegen der Frauenquote? 

Sei froh, dass er kein Schlagzeug spielt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2012)

Das macht sein Cousin.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..man kann oft bei den Schuhen auch einfach im Winter die Cleats gegen die Gummiplatten tauschen, z.B. bei den oben beschriebenen Shimano.


Durchaus gute Alternative, wenn man die selben Schuhe auch im Winter fahren will.




Dddakk schrieb:


> Oder Wendepedale benutzen.


Problem dabei: es gibt keine gescheiten! Die *alten* CB Mallet (die mit Bezeichnung 1/2/3) sind in dem Gebiet das Einzige, was etwas taugt. Und die haben den Vorteil, dass sie immer auf beiden Seiten beides haben.




Dddakk schrieb:


> Oder Croqs, und die Öffnungen mit Silikon und Tesa-Film verschließen.


WTF?!? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Dann lieber gleich Gummistiefel mit Skisocken...




Kelme schrieb:


> Mein Kurzer erzählte letztens was von seinen "Crogs mit Fleece".


Ja, gibt's. Hat meine Schwiegermutter in spe als Hausschuhe... 




lomo schrieb:


> Weil ich kann


Wenn man so argumentiert, darf man aber nicht die Mimimi auspacken, wenn die Füßchen kalt werden


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Wenn man so argumentiert, darf man aber nicht die Mimimi auspacken, wenn die Füßchen kalt werden



Die bitte was?


----------



## el Zimbo (24. Januar 2012)

@Kelme:
Das kann doch dir egal sein, so lange nicht bei euch im Haus der Proberaum ist... 

@Smubob:
Jetzt unterbrich doch nicht dauernd den Spam-Fluss!


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Die bitte was?


Des do:






[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gUeeIjyI7QQ"]Mimimi      - YouTube[/nomedia]





el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smubob:
> Jetzt unterbrich doch nicht dauernd den Spam-Fluss!


Was kann ich dafür wenn irgendwelche Leute Ausfluss haben?


----------



## Levty (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Weil ich kann


Das ist eine sehr gute Einstellung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2012)




----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Einstellung.



Sagt mein Psychiater auch


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



Wo issen der Rest vom Rad?


----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo issen der Rest vom Rad?


Beim Pokern verloren


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Beim Pokern verloren



Deine Klamotten durfste aber anbehalten. Oder?


----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Deine Klamotten durfste aber anbehalten. Oder?



Ich schon, aaaaaber


----------



## lomo (24. Januar 2012)




----------



## Sarrois (24. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>


Ok morgen 
Bin heut morgen erst aus Paris gekommen und die Nacht war lang
ääähhhh kurz.


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2012)




----------



## Levty (25. Januar 2012)

Ich will die Werkbank.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)




----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. Januar 2012)

Verzeih meine Unwuerdigkeit, aber was genau ist das?


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Än Rahme fer ään *L*abbeduddel!


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Sieht aus wie ne Leidwill-Thermoskanne.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Verzeih meine Unwuerdigkeit, aber was genau ist das?


 


Ein Französich-Wörterbuch genau in der Bildmitte
oder was meinst du?


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. Januar 2012)

Meine Herrn, bin isch Heit dabbisch. Naja, is ja auch schon spaet. Vielleicht sinds auch meine Augen.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie ne Leidwill-Thermoskanne.


 
Das Teil wirst Du beim GB12 auch sehen

Wenn ich total gabbudd von der großen Runde komme
und Du schon frisch geduscht und ausgeruht mit Schorle in der Hand im Ziel stehst


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Januar 2012)

Und das rechts daneben ist bestimmt der Finanzierungsplan... 

OK - ich oute mich jetzt: Ich werde mit Weizenbier dort stehen, oder lecker Kaffee.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Und das rechts daneben ist bestimmt der Finanzierungsplan...
> 
> OK - ich oute mich jetzt: Ich werde mit Weizenbier dort stehen, oder lecker Kaffee.


 


Woher weißt Du das

Als meine Freundin gefragt hat was der Rahmen gekostet hat,
hab ich 250 Oiro gesagt

Aber mir auf der VP vorher die Schorle wegsaufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (26. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Aber mir auf der VP vorher die Schorle wegsaufen


Außer lomo kriegt an den VPs keiner Schorle . Ihr müsst trinken was angeboten wird. Zimbo wird es dann leichter haben als die Rieslingschlotzer.

Upps - falscher Fred (aber vielleicht merkt's die Polizei nicht)


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ...Upps - falscher Fred (aber vielleicht merkt's die Polizei nicht)



Schlingel!


----------



## rmfausi (26. Januar 2012)

Hi Sarrois,
welscher Labbeduddel is des donn 101/301/601/901 ??
Mein Tipp droinulleens? 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hi Sarrois,
> welscher Labbeduddel is des donn 101/301/601/901 ??
> Mein Tipp droinulleens?
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Jep Troy-Null-ääns

601 oder 901 wäre bei mir komplett unterfordert


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Noch'n Leidwill-Jünger


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Än Rahme fer ään *L*abbeduddel!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>


 
Kann nedd mitlache
Wasn e Labbeduddel


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kann nedd mitlache
> Wasn e Labbeduddel


GIDF 

http://www.rindvieh.com/Dialekte/Deutschland/Labbeduddel
http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme197/article5061829.html


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> GIDF
> 
> http://www.rindvieh.com/Dialekte/Deutschland/Labbeduddel
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme197/article5061829.html


 
Looooooooooooooooooooooooooomo

Le 12 mai 2012, je vais te casser les dents


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Looooooooooooooooooooooooooomo
> 
> Le 12 mai 2012, je vais te casser les dents



Bien sur!


----------



## lomo (26. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> GIDF
> 
> http://www.rindvieh.com/Dialekte/Deutschland/Labbeduddel
> http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme197/article5061829.html



Danke für die Links!
Köstlich amüsiert: Brigandedeutsch!


----------



## Levty (26. Januar 2012)

Ich will immer noch die Werkbank. Der Rahmen würde im Gegensatz dazu kaputt gehen.


----------



## DEMOnstrant (26. Januar 2012)

Ach, das ist ein Liteville Rahmen :O . Ich bin echt duemmer als gedacht...wusste doch, dass ich das Markenzeichen von irgendwoher kenne.


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ein Liteville Rahmen :O . Ich bin echt duemmer als gedacht...wusste doch, dass ich das Markenzeichen von irgendwoher kenne.



Was hastn Du gedacht Lidl??


----------



## Sarrois (26. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich will immer noch die Werkbank. Der Rahmen würde im Gegensatz dazu kaputt gehen.


Da geb ich Dir aber keine 10 Jahre Garantie drauf!
Das iss noch vom schwäbischen Vorbesitzer und ungabbuddbar


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Danke für die Links!
> Köstlich amüsiert: Brigandedeutsch!


Ja, endlich isses offiziell, alles Lumbepack 




DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Ach, das ist ein Liteville Rahmen :O . Ich bin echt duemmer als gedacht...wusste doch, dass ich das Markenzeichen von irgendwoher kenne.


Ach, wenn man Leidwill nicht kennt, hat man nicht viel verpasst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was hastn Du gedacht Lidl??


Ja, keine Ahnung, war halt schon spaet. Vergib mir tausendfach.


----------



## Sarrois (27. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Ja, keine Ahnung, war halt schon spaet. Vergib mir tausendfach.


 
Passt scho

Smubob hat recht, bei Leidwill hast nedd viel verpasst

Außer ein paar Rahmenbrüchen und Ärger mit der Reklamation beim Umtausch


----------



## DEMOnstrant (27. Januar 2012)

Nene, ich kenn das schon. Aber irgendwie bitter, dass ichs nicht erkannt hab.  Egal, dann hab ich mich halt im internet blamiert, zum Glueck sin wa hier anonym


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Januar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Egal, dann hab ich mich halt im internet blamiert, zum Glueck sin wa hier anonym


Das schützt dich nicht vor der quälenden Schmach, wenn alle mit ihren virtuellen Fingern auf dich zeigen und dich verspotten  


...und schon kriegt die Schlachtplatte eine ganz andere Bedeutung


----------



## DEMOnstrant (28. Januar 2012)

Schlimmer wirds, wenn ich zurueck komme und diejenigen, die ich kenne mich gnadenlos auslachen.  
Ich wusste, dass es was mit dem Namen auf sich hat. 







Die ganz rechten fuer 40 Dollar abgeschossen!


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2012)

Weil ich den letzten Grip auf der nassen Wurzel bergab nicht brauche, sondern einen Reifen wollte, der sich auf dem Singlespeeder gut beschleunigt und die kleine Wattmenge auf den Boden bringt, ist es nur ein Paar Nobby Nics geworden. 




NN von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Paar "Performance" in 2,25 für 40,- . Da sag' ich jetzt mal nichts.
Heute Nachmittag ist Testfahrt .


----------



## rmfausi (28. Januar 2012)

Hi Kelme,
fürs SSP Rad eine gute Wahl, der NN ziehrt auch mein SSP Hinterrrad. Der Grip geht auch noch in Ordnung beim 2.4er. Am Fully habe ich einen 2.25er, na ja, a bissel rutschig wenns feucht ist. Die Performance Version ist besitmmt auch nicht schlecht, hat jedenfalls immer den gleichen (Nicht)Gripp. Viel Spass heute beim Testen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## strandi (28. Januar 2012)

Der Strandi hat sich jetzt heute nach der Lektüre diverser Testberichte neue Wintertreter zugelegt


----------



## Levty (28. Januar 2012)

kelme schrieb:


> nn von kelme_sis auf flickr


süß =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weil ich den letzten Grip auf der nassen Wurzel bergab nicht brauche, sondern einen Reifen wollte, der sich auf dem Singlespeeder gut beschleunigt und die kleine Wattmenge auf den Boden bringt, ist es nur ein Paar Nobby Nics geworden.
> 
> Das Paar "Performance" in 2,25 für 40,- . Da sag' ich jetzt mal nichts.
> Heute Nachmittag ist Testfahrt .



Ohh männo Kelme
Die hab ich nach 100km runtergeschmissen und letztens für 25 vertickt 
Die hätt ich Dir auch geben können


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2012)

Geschlachtet ...




geschlachtet von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (29. Januar 2012)

kabelbinder und tape rum, dann läufts wieder


----------



## BenniG. (29. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geschlachtet ...



Ich hab ne 240s in weiß zuhause rumliegen. Die zugehörigen Felgen  (EX1750) waren mir zu weich, ständig Seitenschläge und verbogene  Flanken. Wenn du die Nabe haben willst, meld dich. Kappen für 12mm und Thru  Bolt vorhanden. Neuer unbenutzter Zahnring auch vorhanden. Lediglich das Lager rechts könnte vielleicht mal getauscht werden..


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> kabelbinder und tape rum, dann läufts wieder



Ist auch weiter gelaufen ... nur hatte das Ding ab und an ungewollt den Freilauf in die falsche Richtung freigegeben


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (29. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geschlachtet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Zuviel Drehmoment?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Zuviel Drehmoment?



 

Neee, is ja von nem Schalter ...


----------



## Kelme (29. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Neee, is ja von nem Schalter ...


Wenn das von einem SSP wäre, müsste bei dem Ritzel da mindestens ein 64-er Kettenblatt montiert sein .

Edit(h) meint: ... und es wäre eine Scheiss-Kettenlinie.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Gebrüder Ardent


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2012)

@Lomo:
Das ist mir mit der alten FR-Nabe auch passiert,
scheint auch kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lomo:
> Das ist mir mit der alten FR-Nabe auch passiert,
> scheint auch kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein...


 
Ihr habt kein Gefühl, dass iss das Problem


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

sarrois schrieb:


> ihr habt kein gefühl, dass iss das problem:d






> *wenn ich das schon höre: »das muss man im hintern spüren...« so ein schmarrn, wenn du was im hintern spürst, ist's nämlich vorbei, denn dann bist du schon längst runter von der straße.*



:d


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Lomo:
> Das ist mir mit der alten FR-Nabe auch passiert,
> scheint auch kein Einzelfall gewesen zu sein...



Materialtester?
Edit(h) meint: Vielleicht sollte ich abnehmen ...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Materialtester?
> Edit(h) meint: Vielleicht sollte ich abnehmen ...


 
Abnehmen
Wo? An den Ohren oder was?

Du solltest eher das Drehmoment begrenzen


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Abnehmen
> Wo? An den Ohren oder was?
> 
> Du solltest eher das Drehmoment begrenzen



Oder von nem Stahl-Runterhügel-Hardtail auf ein Alu-Runterhügel-Hardtail umstellen ...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Oder von nem Stahl-Runterhügel-Hardtail auf ein Alu-Runterhügel-Hardtail umstellen ...


 
Fu.... wassn das
Mir brennen die Augen

Zum Glück bin ich so langsam, dass Du immer vor mir fährst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Wart mal ab, bis ich mein rosa Lycra-Outfit beisammen habe.


----------



## Kelme (30. Januar 2012)

Spätestens wenn lomo sein rosa Lycra-Outfit zusammen hat, solltest du schauen, dass du vor ihm fährst. Ich hätte keine Ahnung, wie ich das schaffen sollte.

@lomo: Du musst nicht extra was kaputt machen, um eine Begründung für den Kauf dieses rosa Runterbärbelrahmens zu haben. Ich habe eh den Verdacht, dass dich nur die mangelende Lieferfähigkeit von Alu-Tech davon abhält.


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2012)

Das wär doch mal was für die 10a...


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn lomo sein rosa Lycra-Outfit zusammen hat, solltest du schauen, dass du vor ihm fährst. Ich hätte keine Ahnung, wie ich das schaffen sollte.
> 
> @lomo: Du musst nicht extra was kaputt machen, um eine Begründung für den Kauf dieses rosa Runterbärbelrahmens zu haben. Ich habe eh den Verdacht, dass dich nur die mangelende Lieferfähigkeit von Alu-Tech davon abhält.



Schau'n mer mal.
Auch interessant:


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2012)

Bogie kann dir über die Fahreigenschaften berichten...


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Ich dachte, der hat ein Soul ...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Spätestens wenn lomo sein rosa Lycra-Outfit zusammen hat


 
Das würde in der Tat zu "Um Himmels Willen" passen


----------



## el Zimbo (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, der hat ein Soul ...



Ja, das hat er auch.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Zum Thema übersteuern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das würde in der Tat zu "Um Himmels Willen" passen



Hä?




Trikot von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Zum Thema übersteuern



Hab'sch auch was ...




Gruppe B von *lomo* auf Flickr

Aber zum Thema M49/4 vom Schnitzer suche ich noch Infos...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hä?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Kelme, ich erscheine beim GB12 mit nem Vorderlader


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema M49/4 vom Schnitzer suche ich noch Infos...


 
Welche Info`s


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Welche Info`s



Vom Moder an und für sich:
 3,2 Ltr.-Biturbo, Trockens., 950 PS, Schnitzer-Entw., CSL    1977


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das Paar "Performance" in 2,25 für 40,- . Da sag' ich jetzt mal nichts.
> Heute Nachmittag ist Testfahrt .


Bei der Performance Mischung gilt: Nässe = Glatteis... also UFFBASSE!! 




lomo schrieb:


> Geschlachtet ...


Nach dem, was man so hört und liest ja keine Seltenheit bei den Teilen...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Kelme, ich erscheine beim GB12 mit nem Vorderlader


Passend zu Lomos Hinterlader-Style? 

-------------------------

Ist zwar nicht von mir, aber ich fand die Optik einfach so genial, das musste ich ablichten und posten: Neue Mütze und Goggle für die Frau





Die Goggle ist eigentlich eher zum Boarden gedacht, aber die Farbkombi ist einfach der Hammer 


Für mich gabs (neben einer reduzierten Platzangst Jacke) noch ein Kleinteil zum "optischen Feintuning" am Torque: oranger Alu-Spacer von Reset Racing






Hier eingebettet in den farblichen Kontext des Bikes:






Und hier das komplette Bike im aktuellen Zustand:





Außer dem Spacer neu bzw. endlich mal verbaut: die Ti-Feder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Iss das en secksnullääns-Nachbau


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Oder von nem Stahl-Runterhügel-Hardtail auf ein Alu-Runterhügel-Hardtail umstellen ...



... und ich hab mir gerade was mit Stahl zugelegt


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... und ich hab mir gerade was mit Stahl zugelegt


 
Also wenn Du das Ding jetzt auch geil findest, zieh ich ab jetzt im Pälzer Wald zwei Bikehosen übereinander

Obwohl zusammen mit Deinen Socken


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... und ich hab mir gerade was mit Stahl zugelegt



Zeigen!


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ist zwar nicht von mir, aber ich fand die Optik einfach so genial, das musste ich ablichten und posten: Neue Mütze und Goggle für die Frau
> 
> 
> ...



Schick


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss das en secksnullääns-Nachbau


Da bettelt aber jemand sehr nachdrücklich um Ohrfeigen 


@ lomo: finde ich auch. Bin fast bissl neidisch...


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da bettelt aber jemand sehr nachdrücklich um Ohrfeigen


 
sooo schdargg hadd disch dei babba nedd gemachd


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Für mehr Sicherheit nach 10 Rieslingschorlen


----------



## hossianajoe (30. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei der Performance Mischung gilt: Nässe = Glatteis... also UFFBASSE!!
> 
> 
> Nach dem, was man so hört und liest ja keine Seltenheit bei den Teilen...
> ...



Gibt´s für die Brille auch das passende Röckchen !?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Zeigen!



Falsches Forum 

Bilder folgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Falsches Forum
> 
> Bilder folgen



Achso. Gibt's drüben was zu sehen?


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

hossianajoe schrieb:


> Gibt´s für die Brille auch das passende Röckchen !?


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Achso. Gibt's drüben was zu sehen?



Drüben gibbed imma was zu sehn


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Drüben gibbed imma was zu sehn



Dein Avatar z.B.
Gibt's den auch großformatig?


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Achso. Gibt's drüben was zu sehen?



... wenn ich endlich mal Bilder davon mache


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Dein Avatar z.B.
> Gibt's den auch großformatig?



Eigentlich schon, 
aber dann bin ich nen Kopf kürzer


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Eigentlich schon,
> aber dann bin ich nen Kopf kürzer



Wie jetzt? 
Versteh ich gar net ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie jetzt?
> Versteh ich gar net ...



Warn Witz....

Frag mal den Google nach:

Garfield has nice Eyes

Ein Poster kannste davon aber nedd machen 600x400 oder so findes Du da


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (30. Januar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> > *wenn ich das schon höre: »das muss man im hintern spüren...« so ein  schmarrn, wenn du was im hintern spürst, ist's nämlich vorbei, denn dann  bist du schon längst runter von der straße.*
> 
> 
> :d



Und sowas steht einen halben Tag unwidersprochen in einem Mountain-Bike-Forum.


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon




Kääh Ahnung, die wollt isch schon fürs Labbeduddelbike kaafe


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Und sowas steht einen halben Tag unwidersprochen in einem Mountain-Bike-Forum.



In Deinem Alter hab ich auch noch an solche Sachen gedacht
Aber jetzt bin ich ruhiger geworden


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon



Auf das Teil warte ich fürs R auch. Habs im letzten Jahr in Latsch getestet und für brauchbar befunden. Wenn auch etwas teuer...
Kannst kaufen! Ich nehm auch eine.


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon



V01 habe ich seit SiS im Case liegen ... aber nie ausprobiert


----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2012)

> Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon



die geh ich jetzt mal ans bike schrauben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

Ich hab dann ämol beschdelld


----------



## Houschter (30. Januar 2012)

Isch grad ewe ach, awwer bei BC.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (30. Januar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ämol was anneres: taugt die Kettenführung etwas? Bionicon


 
Also ich habe noch das alte Model  dran. Bin absolut zufrieden. Zwar etwas teuer aber es funktioniert


----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2012)

so, Fazit: einfach Montage, aber das Plastikteilchen gleich mal abgerissen ...die Druckstreben des Helius sind halt soch ein bissl massiver  ...Bionicon angeschrieben, mal schauen.
Ansonsten: Funktion tiptop!

Vorher:




Nachher:




montiert, aber noch nicht festgezogen:




Grrrrr


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. Januar 2012)

Hmm meine Kettenstrebe sieht da nicht viel besser aus


----------



## pfalz (30. Januar 2012)

man muss es nur schön ausrichten, und net olwer dran rumrobbe (meine Spezialität....)


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Seit langem mal wieder ne Tseh-Deh gekauft ...




Watt auf die Ohren von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (30. Januar 2012)

Ha, die Schlagschnitzel - keine schlechte Wahl...


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ha, die Schlagschnitzel - keine schlechte Wahl...


----------



## Levty (30. Januar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Und hier das komplette Bike im aktuellen Zustand:


Die Zugführung: Hier die Anleitung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Die Zugführung: Hier die Anleitung.


 


Hat der Secksnullääns-Nachbau das nix gescheites


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2012)

Ähem! Das Torque war vor dem 601 am Markt... 
Aber den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen zu führen hat bestimmt praktische Vorteile.


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ähem! Das Torque war vor dem 601 am Markt...
> Aber den Schaltzug durch den Rahmen zu führen hat bestimmt praktische Vorteile.


 
Isch wääs das doch

Ich hab ja auch schon mal an so was gedacht:

http://www.canyon.com/mountainbikes/bike.html?b=2574

Aber
a) weiß ich nedd wie ich da den Berg hoch kommen soll ohne Lift
b) wäre ich bei meiner Fahrweise damit das Schaf im Wolfspelz


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2012)

Strive ist die Antwort auf deine Frage, wenn du Canyon fragst.
Aber dein Troy Null Oiss ist doch ein feines Bike, wenn du's dir leisten kannst...


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Strive ist die Antwort auf deine Frage, wenn du Canyon fragst.
> Aber dein Troy Null Ois ist doch ein feines Bike, wenn du's dir leisten kannst...


 
Geld spielt keine Rolex

Das Troy Null Ois, wird das Genius ersetzen, nutzbare 130/140mm sind besser wie besch........eidene 150mm

Iss zum Trailfahren gedacht, und falls ich mal sooooo gut werde das ich mehr als 130mm brauche nehm ich ein 601 oder kauf mir ein Canyon dazu..........also nie


----------



## el Zimbo (31. Januar 2012)

Oder du baust es auf 160mm um...


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Oder du baust es auf 160mm um...


 
geht nedd
bei 130mm iss Schluß, ist ja kein neuer Rahmen.....
Wo soll ich die Kohle hernehmen, bin ja kein Grieche


----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2012)

Du kannst doch das treinulleinz auf vorne 160/170 mm und hinten auf 160mm mit Tausch der Wippe umbauen. Bin ich da verkehrt? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Du kannst doch das treinulleinz auf vorne 160/170 mm und hinten auf 160mm mit Tausch der Wippe umbauen. Bin ich da verkehrt?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Jepp
aber erst ab MK8 oder 9
Wenn ich bedenke das Kelme und Steffen nur Hardtail fahren
dann müssen für mich 130/140 reichen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2012)

Für'n Gäsbock Marathon reicht auch ein Hardtail, richtig. Da bist du mit dem Lidl-Rad auf der sicheren Seite.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (31. Januar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Für'n Gäsbock Marathon reicht auch ein Hardtail, richtig. Da bist du mit dem Lidl-Rad auf der sicheren Seite.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi




Denn was nützen 160mm, wenn ich oben ankomme und Zimbo hat alles weggesoffen

Btw, wassn mit Smubob?
Der lässt sich bestimmt erst wieder hier blicken, wenn er die Züger sauber verlegt hat


----------



## rmfausi (31. Januar 2012)

Ich hab noch was.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Levty (31. Januar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> wenn er die Züger sauber verlegt hat


Mit Recht.


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2012)

Seid nett zueinander, gell!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> sooo schdargg hadd disch dei babba nedd gemachd


Macht nix, für Notfälle hab ich einen Meinungsverstärker.










hossianajoe schrieb:


> Gibt´s für die Brille auch das passende Röckchen !?


Mit Röckchen snowboarden? Als Frau...? Ähm, nö 




lomo schrieb:


> Seit langem mal wieder ne Tseh-Deh gekauft ...


Erzähl mal, ob die was kann!

...das dürfen die Bionicon C Guide Tester übrigens auch gerne mal tun!




Levty schrieb:


> Die Zugführung: Hier die Anleitung.


Die Züge liegen exakt genau so wie sie sollen! Wer was anderes behauptet, hat keine Ahnung 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Hat der Secksnullääns-Nachbau das nix gescheites


Wer aus der Quarantäne-Zone kommt, sollte hier besser nicht so frech sein 
Canyon hat da aber in der Tat die Züge original etwas blöd verlegt (Schaltwerkszug rechts an dem Anschlag hinter dem Steuerrohr fixiert, genau gegenüber von dem für die hintere Bremsleitung, der im Bild zu sehen ist), das hatte zur Folge, dass die Endkappe der Außehülle nach einiger Zeit gebrochen war - zu viel Druck und dadurch zu hohe Biegebelastung. Daraufhin habe ich es so geändert, wie es der gesunden Logik nach sein sollte, siehe Foto. Beim Zug fürs Schaltwerk gibts dann eben nur den Weg oberhalb der Dämpferaufnahme vorbei. Ist nicht super schön, taugt jetzt aber auch, wenn das Rad mal in die Botanik fliegt und nicht nur für Kaffeefahrten wie das vorher. Form follows function...




rmfausi schrieb:


> Du kannst doch das treinulleinz auf vorne 160/170 mm und hinten auf 160mm mit Tausch der Wippe umbauen.


Warum einen schlechten Hinterbau absichtlich noch schlechter machen? 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Btw, wassn mit Smubob?
> Der lässt sich bestimmt erst wieder hier blicken, wenn er die Züger sauber verlegt hat


Es gibt Leute, die außer im Forum rumgammeln auch noch was anderes zu tun haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Macht nix, für Notfälle hab ich einen Meinungsverstärker.


 
Hier noch die Bedienungsanleitung





Brauch man den hier eigentlich auch, um den zusammenzubauen??










`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Die Züge liegen exakt genau so wie sie sollen! Wer was anderes behauptet, hat keine Ahnung


Ich werd dann mal vorsichtshalber nur Bilder vom Zusammenbau einstellen, bei denen noch keine Züge und Leitungen montiert sind
Sonst wird das nix mit dem Recall



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Canyon hat da aber in der Tat die Züge original etwas blöd verlegt


 
Ach das ist ein Canyon
Das sind doch die die jeden Test in der Bikebravo wegen den zwei Flaschenhaltern gewinnen
Die sind gar nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es gibt Leute, die außer im Forum rumgammeln auch noch was anderes zu tun haben


 
Hab doch nix außer das Forum, Facebook, Twitter........

Ich hätte auch was zu tun wenn ich den Rahmen wieder hätte


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Es gibt Leute, die außer im Forum rumgammeln auch noch was anderes zu tun haben



Mist. Erwischt!


----------



## bike-runner (1. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Geschlachtet ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ein hügi klassiker


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Zeigen!






Nr.15 / 300 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Pedale werden noch getauscht


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Nr.15 / 300 von fibbs79 auf Flickr
> 
> Pedale werden noch getauscht



goil!


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2012)

Sehr kredibel!


----------



## Optimizer (1. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr kredibel!


nachdem Gazprom seit gestern den Gashahn langsam zudreht sowieso....


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Brauch man den hier eigentlich auch, um den zusammenzubauen??


Die Anleitung brauch ich nicht mehr, nach ein Bisschen Übung hat man das intus.
Werkzeug braucht man beim _Kloppe_ nur, wenn man die Meinungsverstärkerverstärker anbringen will:









Sarrois schrieb:


> Ach das ist ein Canyon
> Das sind doch die die jeden Test in der Bikebravo wegen den zwei Flaschenhaltern gewinnen
> Die sind gar nicht auf dem Bild zu sehen


Steht doch groß druff! Schäli Bremm! 
Stichwort Tests: Eben die. Die Bikebravos sind mittlerweile genauso versaut wie ADAC und Konsorten, wo Autos nach Ablagefächern und Cupholdern beurteilt werden  Beim Strive haben die extra das Oberrohr so unansehnlich verbogen, damit eine 3/4L Flasche reinpasst, ich dachte ich muss :kotz: als ich das gelesen habe. Das sind genau die Rückwirkungen solcher Tests: Schei$$e bauen, von der man weiß, dass die Tester es toll finden  Dass dabei ein relativ bescheidener Hinterbau rausgekommen ist, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt.
Ein Flaschenhalter ist für mich übrigens ein KO-Kriterium - ist einer dran, kauf ichs nicht 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Hab doch nix außer das Forum, Facebook, Twitter........
> 
> Ich hätte auch was zu tun wenn ich den Rahmen wieder hätte


Gut, dann will ich mal nicht so sein und bin ab jetzt ganz *nett* zu dir 




lomo schrieb:


> Mist. Erwischt!


Bin jo selbscht als nit besser 


@ Fibbs: optisch sehr schick!  Ansonsten geht es für mich persönlich zu weit über den Tellerrand, aber das macht ja nichts  Auch ein Straßenhobel muss für mich Riser-Lenker und Schaltung haben.
Die Flipflop-Nabe verrät, du willst mit dem Teil auch fixen...?


----------



## lomo (1. Februar 2012)

Is aber auch ein stimmiger Hintergrund.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Steht doch groß druff! Schäli Bremm!


Oww8
Isch hann aach e Meinungsverstärker









`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Stichwort Tests: Eben die. Die Bikebravos sind mittlerweile genauso versaut wie ADAC und Konsorten, wo Autos nach Ablagefächern und Cupholdern beurteilt werden  Beim Strive haben die extra das Oberrohr so unansehnlich verbogen, damit eine 3/4L Flasche reinpasst, ich dachte ich muss :kotz: als ich das gelesen habe. Das sind genau die Rückwirkungen solcher Tests: Schei$$e bauen, von der man weiß, dass die Tester es toll finden  Dass dabei ein relativ bescheidener Hinterbau rausgekommen ist, ist ja mittlerweile bekannt.


Stimmt, in den "Prospekten" steht eh nur noch geistiger Dünschi$$



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Flaschenhalter ist für mich übrigens ein KO-Kriterium - ist einer dran, kauf ichs nicht


 
Der Flaschenhalter iss bei den meisten Bikes eh mittlerweile auf der Sattelstütze montiert




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bin jo selbscht als nit besser


Darauf hab ich gewartet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2012)

Zur Zeit Fahr ich im Fixie-Modus. Ist etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig, vor allem wenn man gerade mal nicht daran denkt 

Das Bike verwende ich eigentlich nur für den Weg zur Arbeit.
Somit kann ich morgens 5 Minuten länger schlafen  
und mein Banshee RAW Rahmen bekommt kein Salz ab 

Da dies mein erster Umgang mit nem Dackelschneider ist, hat sich bereits nach 3 Ausfahrten mein FR-Hardtail angefühlt wie ein 200mm Fully.


----------



## Kelme (1. Februar 2012)

Ich wollte mal einen Klassiker


Ford - die tun was!




Ford P68 by NSR von kelme_sis auf Flickr

@Fibbs: Den Effekt kenn ich. Starrbike und dann mit dem P7 und PIKE ins Gelände. Datt is wie wenn'se fliechs.


----------



## Dddakk (1. Februar 2012)

Ui! Das sind ja Kurven wie bei Gina Lolobrigida!  
 Sicher das es kein Italiener ist?


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Der Flaschenhalter iss bei den meisten Bikes eh mittlerweile auf der Sattelstütze montiert


Klingt nach Triathlon


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klingt nach Triathlon


 
Du Huatmachr,
als Flaschenhalter meine ich den Sattel,
und somit als Flasche den Fahrer


----------



## rmfausi (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Warum einen schlechten Hinterbau absichtlich noch schlechter machen?



Da kann ich doch erst ab frühestens September mitreden.  Das ist aber ein anderer Thread, weisst du? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Du Huatmachr,
> als Flaschenhalter meine ich den Sattel,
> und somit als Flasche den Fahrer


Jesses, das war jetzt selbst für mich Wortspiel-Humorist etwas weit hergeholt. Aber der hat was 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Da kann ich doch erst ab frühestens September mitreden.  Das ist aber ein anderer Thread, weisst du?


Ich mach doch nur Schbass!  Selbes wie "601 Nachbau", nur andere Schussrichtung


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jesses, das war jetzt selbst für mich Wortspiel-Humorist etwas weit hergeholt. Aber der hat was


Stimmt mit entsprechendem Schorlelevel beim GB12
kann man die Details noch ausarbeiten.
Zum 601-Nachbau kann ich ich auch noch was beitragen.
Letzten Sommer hab ich noch, als mein Bruder mit seinem neuen 301 erschienen ist, gesagt
"Ein Bike das so ne schwu...... Dämpferanlenkung und Hinterbau hat würde ich mir nie kaufen"


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Zum 601-Nachbau kann ich ich auch noch was beitragen.
> Letzten Sommer hab ich noch, als mein Bruder mit seinem neuen 301 erschienen ist, gesagt
> "Ein Bike das so ne schwu...... Dämpferanlenkung und Hinterbau hat würde ich mir nie kaufen"


Haha, selbst reingelegt 
Alternative: "Ey, dein Hardtail ist kaputt"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Zur Zeit Fahr ich im Fixie-Modus. ...



Demnächst noch brakeless?
Alter Hipster!


----------



## DEMOnstrant (2. Februar 2012)

He was a hipster before it was cool...


----------



## unocz (2. Februar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> He was a hipster before it was cool...




thats ****ing uncool


----------



## Levty (2. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Da dies mein erster Umgang mit nem Dackelschneider ist, hat sich bereits nach 3 Ausfahrten mein FR-Hardtail angefühlt wie ein 200mm Fully.


Was meinste, wie sich dann ein 180mm Fully tatsächlich anfühlt. 
Ich dachte, ich schwimm... und trete dabei gegen eine Wand.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Demnächst noch brakeless?
> Alter Hipster!



wenn das Bremsen mit den Schneebesen besser klappt 




Eggbeater + Bionicon von fibbs79 auf Flickr

@Pfalz: hat Bionicon schon geantwortet? Die Halterung könnte doch etwas stabiler ausfallen


----------



## Sarrois (2. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @Pfalz: hat Bionicon schon geantwortet? Die Halterung könnte doch etwas stabiler ausfallen


 
Dann gehen die Diätfetischisten auf die Barrikaden

Kann man den neuen C-Guide ohne den Plastikramsch direkt auf dem Zug montieren
Wenn nedd bestell ich eher den alten Klorollenhalter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Dann gehen die Diätfetischisten auf die Barrikaden
> 
> Kann man den neuen C-Guide ohne den Plastikramsch direkt auf dem Zug montieren
> Wenn nedd bestell ich eher den alten Klorollenhalter



Kann man - ist extra ne Halterung ohne die Kabelbinderhalter dabei. (siehe Bild)
Leichtbaufreaks brauchen keine Kettenführung


----------



## pfalz (2. Februar 2012)

Fibbs,

Bionicon hat sich gestern gemeldet, ich bekomm ein Ersatzteil zugeschickt, kostenlos. Daumen fuer den Service!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Februar 2012)

soo muss des sei !!!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Hab ich mir eben neu zugelegt:





Gruß
Der Optimizer - ich geh dann mal kündigen....


----------



## lomo (2. Februar 2012)

Waaaaaaaaaah?!?!??!!!!!

Erzähl!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Ich fange bei Ragley als Testfahrer an.....
Ist ein ganz legitimer Wechsel des Brötchengebers aus dem ich mir weniger Stress, mehr Herausforderung, mehr Abwechslung, mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten und mehr Zeit für Familie erhoffe.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - optimistisch


----------



## Kelme (2. Februar 2012)

Hach und bei diesem eiskalten Traumwetter ein schöner Anlass für den Satz im Posiealbum:

"Jedem Ende wohnt der Zauber eines neuen Anfangs inne."


----------



## Sarrois (2. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich fange bei Ragley als Testfahrer an.....
> Ist ein ganz legitimer Wechsel des Brötchengebers aus dem ich mir weniger Stress, mehr Herausforderung, mehr Abwechslung, mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten und mehr Zeit für Familie erhoffe.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - optimistisch


 
Mmmmmmmmmmmmmmh,
dann wärst Du aber jetzt Beamter
da weniger Stress und mehr Zeit für die Familie

Mehr Herausforderung, mehr Abwechslung, mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten hast Du dann in der Freizeit

Oder hab ich was falsch verstanden?


----------



## Optimizer (2. Februar 2012)

Glaub mir, bevor ich Beamter werde, würde ich mir die Kugel geben...


----------



## Sarrois (2. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Glaub mir, bevor ich Beamter werde, würde ich mir die Kugel geben...


 
Dann sind wir ja einer Meinung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich fange bei Ragley als Testfahrer an.....
> Ist ein ganz legitimer Wechsel des Brötchengebers aus dem ich mir weniger Stress, mehr Herausforderung, mehr Abwechslung, mehr Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten und mehr Zeit für Familie erhoffe.
> 
> Gruß
> Der Optimizer - optimistisch



Ich leg mir das dann mal auf Wiedervorlage 18 Monate! 

Wünsche aber viel Erfolg und Freude und eine gesicherte Finanzierung!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Februar 2012)

manches findet man nicht sofort ...


----------



## Sarrois (3. Februar 2012)

näggschtes dääl


----------



## DEMOnstrant (4. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> thats ****ing uncool


Das weiss ich doch, ist mir aber gelinde gesagt ********gal.  
Man darf auch mal seinen Gehirnausfluss posten, macht hier schliesslich jeder (wobei, in diesem Thread eigentlich gar nicht, danke dafuer!  ).
@Sarrois: Schaut sexy aus, aber glaubst du, dass es tatsaechlich den Preis wert ist?


----------



## Sarrois (4. Februar 2012)

DEMOnstrant schrieb:


> Das weiss ich doch, ist mir aber gelinde gesagt ********gal.
> Man darf auch mal seinen Gehirnausfluss posten, macht hier schliesslich jeder (wobei, in diesem Thread eigentlich gar nicht, danke dafuer!  ).
> @Sarrois: Schaut sexy aus, aber glaubst du, dass es tatsaechlich den Preis wert ist?



Klar, war nur 15 teuerer als XT, was zudem als Typ E grad nedd lieferbar war


----------



## metalfreak (5. Februar 2012)

Nerdness en masse


----------



## el Zimbo (5. Februar 2012)




----------



## Optimizer (5. Februar 2012)

zum perfekten Nerd fehlen noch die neuen StarTrek-TNG-Blurays....


----------



## lomo (6. Februar 2012)

Ah! 'N 6505+ Combo. 
Sieht ein wenig eingestaubt aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nerdness en masse


 
merde en masse

Krieg ich das Auto?
Krieg ich das Auto?
Krieg ich das Auto?
Krieg ich das Auto?
Krieg ich das Auto?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (6. Februar 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Nerdness en masse



Oh, Herr der Ringe! Find ich super! Ich bin aber noch nie im Wachzustand über die Szene hinausgekommen, wenn der Kleine mit den Klumpfüßen und Spockohren in dieses Dorf kommt, in dem alle in solchen lustigen Erdhäusern wohnen. 

Geht es danach noch interessant weiter?


----------



## el Zimbo (6. Februar 2012)

Wisch doch mal den Staub vom Peavey, bevor du ihn ablichtest!


----------



## Sarrois (6. Februar 2012)

haardtfahrer schrieb:


> geht es danach noch interessant weiter?


 
nö


----------



## metalfreak (6. Februar 2012)

Hmm leider is der Peavy aktuell defekt. Brauch erstma nen Karton für den 30 Kilo Koloss. Is ja noch knapp 1 Jahr Garantie auf dem Kasten


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. Februar 2012)

Falls jemand Intresse an einer nagelneue Platzangst RAM Hose in Blau und Gr. L hat, einfach bei mir melden. Mir ist sie leider etwas zu groß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

Das Radl wär fertig )
CUBE Reaction Custom Aufbau


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> Das Radl wär fertig )
> CUBE Reaction Custom Aufbau


 
Igitt, ne Spaghettigabel


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Igitt, ne Spaghettigabel



funktioniert einwandfrei und das schon seit jahren,
bei 1600 gr. und 13cm Federweg find ich die absolut prima,
vor allem wenn ich die preise bei fox sehe, und bei rock schrott gabeln
wird mir immer so übel...


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2012)

Dann warte ich mal auf die Forke im dreinulleenz ab . Unter einer 36er oder einer Lyrik geht da bei Dir wohl nix.  

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

rockmachine 66 schrieb:


> und bei rock schrott gabeln
> wird mir immer so übel...


 
stimmt bei meiner Relevation dacht ich am Anfang auch schon,
die sieht ja aus, als würde die jedem Moment gabbugg gehen
und tat es dann auch



rmfausi schrieb:


> Dann warte ich mal auf die Forke im dreinulleenz ab . Unter einer 36er oder einer Lyrik geht da bei Dir wohl nix.
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Mindestens oder ne Boxxer


----------



## rockmachine 66 (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> stimmt bei meiner Relevation dacht ich am Anfang auch schon,
> die sieht ja aus, als würde die jedem Moment gabbugg gehen
> und tat es dann auch
> 
> ...



da plädier ich doch für 36 oder 66 irgendwas mit zahlen halt


----------



## rmfausi (9. Februar 2012)

Hört hört, 36,44,55,66,888 passt bestimmt auch ins 301. 
Ab jetzt gehen die Lottozahlen bis 1000. 

Gruß rmfausi

PS: Habe heute ein Stück Käsekuchen gekauft, war aber zu schnell weg
um noch ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> PS: Habe heute ein Stück Käsekuchen gekauft, war aber zu schnell weg um noch ein Foto zu machen.


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2012)

Diskussionsstoff:






http://www.pinkbike.com/news/fox-dh-fork-inverted-prototype-2012.html


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> PS: Habe heute ein Stück Käsekuchen gekauft, war aber zu schnell weg
> um noch ein Foto zu machen.



Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau und Kind in _*Saarbrücken*_ einkaufen...auch nix, was man hier abgelichtet vorzeigen könnte...
Interessant aber, das heute auf meinem Kontoauszug mehrfach ein *"EINZUG AUSLANDSLASTSCHRIFT"* zu finden war.
Und ich dachte immer, das Saarland wäre 1957 Deutschland einverleibt worden.....

Gruß
Der Optimizer - schon zulang passiv-Biker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mit meiner Frau und Kind in _*Saarbrücken*_ einkaufen


 
So weit so gut, dann wart Ihr mal unter normalen Menschen



Optimizer schrieb:


> Interessant aber, das heute auf meinem Kontoauszug mehrfach ein *"EINZUG AUSLANDSLASTSCHRIFT"* zu finden war.


 
Das waren die Vogelschreckpatronen, die Du in Spicheren gekauft hast



Optimizer schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer, das Saarland wäre 1957 Deutschland einverleibt worden.....


 

Oww8 Bub...............

Wir wurden nicht einverleibt, wir hatten die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera
Und die Unmündigen unter uns haben sich falsch entschieden, übrigens
das Zweite Mal nach 1935


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Diskussionsstoff


Nö, dobrauchmergarnetdrübberredde 




Sarrois schrieb:


> So weit so gut, dann wart Ihr mal unter normalen Menschen


Vorsicht, du lehnst dich gerade sehr weit aus dem Fenster...! Um es mal mit einem Zitat zu sagen: "Man fällt sehr tief hier"


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Vorsicht, du lehnst dich gerade sehr weit aus dem Fenster...! Um es mal mit einem Zitat zu sagen: "Man fällt sehr tief hier"


 
Drohst Du mir schon wieder mit Deinen IKEA-Einkäufen


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Drohst Du mir schon wieder mit Deinen IKEA-Einkäufen


Nö, so einen Fall aus dem Fenster kann man wunderbar wie einen Unfall aussehen lassen


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So weit so gut, dann wart Ihr mal unter normalen Menschen



Uffbasse... in de Fussgängerzohn unn in de Läde warn faschd nur Fronzose...unn dess sinn schunemol gar kä normale leid....




Sarrois schrieb:


> Das waren die Vogelschreckpatronen, die Du in Spicheren gekauft hast



Also während meine Frau nur Klamotten gekauft hat, hab ich ausschließlich im LEGO-Shop Geld ausgegeben...





Sarrois schrieb:


> Oww8 Bub...............


 
Mit "Uffbasse moi Froind" die zwei Lieblingssätze, die ich meinem Kurzen z.Zt. entgegenwerfen darf...


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Februar 2012)

Saarland -> 





> Nö, dobrauchmergarnetdrübberredde


----------



## lomo (9. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Und ich dachte immer, das *Saarland* wäre 1957 Deutschland einverleibt worden.....



Saargebiet, das heisst *Saargebiet*!


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2012)

@lomo: BW


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Saargebiet, das heisst *Saargebiet*!


 
Nää das häscht:
_Territoire du Bassin de la Sarre_

Unn das wäre es auch besser geblieben, so haben wir Euch Hungerleider am Hals gehabt mit durchfüttern müssen bis wir pleite waren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Unn das wäre es auch besser geblieben, so haben wir Euch Hungerleider am Hals gehabt mit durchfüttern müssen bis wir pleite waren



Uffbasse! Wenn das mit dem "Frührentner" aus deinem Profil so stimmt, können wir gerne mal erörtern, wer hier wen durchfüttert.....mon ami!


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Uffbasse! Wenn das mit dem "Frührentner" aus deinem Profil so stimmt, können wir gerne mal erörtern, wer hier wen durchfüttert.....mon ami!


 
Deswegen hab ich gefragt, ob Du jetzt nen gescheiten Job hast,
um zu wissen wie oft es in der Woche Fleisch gibt.....mon chou


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Saargebiet, das heisst *Saargebiet*!


Hinnedrauß, des hääßt *Hinnedrauß*!


----------



## Sarrois (9. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hinnedrauß, des hääßt *Hinnedrauß*!


 
Kannst Du mir am GB12 den Kloppe ausleihen


----------



## Levty (9. Februar 2012)

Kurz off-Topic:

Ich liebe meine X.0 Schaltung.

So, dürft weiter machen...


----------



## Optimizer (9. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Deswegen hab ich gefragt, ob Du jetzt nen gescheiten Job hast,
> um zu wissen wie oft es in der Woche Fleisch gibt.....mon chou



Eigentlich hatte ich vorher auch nen gescheiten Job. Nur nicht den optimalen Arbeitgeber... Zukünftig werde ich bei gleichbleibendem Weg zur Arbeit, 2,5 Std/Woche weniger und 20% mehr Gehalt haben. Also doch alles richtig gemacht?! Damit dürfte dein üblicher Fleischbedarf gesichert sein, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (9. Februar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Kurz off-Topic:
> 
> Ich liebe meine X.0 Schaltung.
> 
> So, dürft weiter machen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Februar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine X.0 Schaltung.


Wie die Liebe zwischen Bruder und Schwester? Oder mehr wie die Liebe einer Mutter zu ihrem Kind? Oder mehr so... unnerum?


----------



## Sarrois (10. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oder mehr so... unnerum?


 
Grööööööööööööööhl 

Ich lieb auch alle meine Pälzer


----------



## Carnologe (10. Februar 2012)

Meine persönliche "Schlachtplatte"


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2012)

Kunst am (Fahrrad-)Bau???


----------



## Carnologe (10. Februar 2012)

Die Platte war bis vor ein paar Tagen noch an mein Schlüsselbein geschraubt


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Februar 2012)

Abnehmen mal Anders bzw. Gewichtstuning


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2012)

Schlacht"platte"  Glückwunsch  Gute Besserung (für den Schnitt vom Rausmachen) wünscht ein mehrmals ehemaliger Leidensgenosse 

PS: Ist am Felsdrop oben an der Kalmit passiert, oder? Darf man fragen, was dabei schief gelaufen ist?


----------



## el Zimbo (10. Februar 2012)

Na, dann kann's ja heftig weiter gehen - also ohne Verletzungen...


----------



## Carnologe (10. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> PS: Ist am Felsdrop oben an der Kalmit passiert, oder? Darf man fragen, was dabei schief gelaufen ist?



Alles 

Erstmal danke für die Genesungswünsche! Tramadol und Voltaren sind momentan meine besten Freunde 

Ich war nicht wirklich konzentriert, war zu langsam und so gings dann frontlastig über den Stein. Nichts spektakuläres, aber es hat dennoch für 'nen Bruch gereicht. Als ich auf dem Boden lag und das Bike auf mir, hat sich alles normal angefühlt. Erst nachdem ich das Bike beiseite geschoben und es gechecked habe, ist mir beim Abtasten meines Oberkörpers aufgefallen, dass da etwas nicht stimmen konnte. Der Knochen stand ziemlich weit nach vorne und man konnte den Bruch richtig gut spüren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Februar 2012)

Du meinst aber nicht den bei 1:50Min, oder?
Das ist MEIN Sprung! 
Durfte dort meinen ersten Bruch er"fahren"...


----------



## Carnologe (11. Februar 2012)

Nein, das war nicht der Sprung. Ich bin nicht weit des Einstieges gestürzt


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Februar 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Tramadol und Voltaren sind momentan meine besten Freunde
> 
> Ich war nicht wirklich konzentriert, war zu langsam und so gings dann frontlastig über den Stein. Nichts spektakuläres, aber es hat dennoch für 'nen Bruch gereicht. Als ich auf dem Boden lag und das Bike auf mir, hat sich alles normal angefühlt. Erst nachdem ich das Bike beiseite geschoben und es gechecked habe, ist mir beim Abtasten meines Oberkörpers aufgefallen, dass da etwas nicht stimmen konnte. Der Knochen stand ziemlich weit nach vorne und man konnte den Bruch richtig gut spüren.


Na da gings mir nach meinen OPs zum Glück besser, habe immer schon kurz danach keine Drogen mehr gebraucht - wurde bei mir aber auch beide Male mit Draht geflickt -> nur "minimalinvasiv" 

Das mit dem unspektakulären Stürzen und trotzdem was brechen kenne ich  So war der, wo Zimbo direkt dabei war - einfach "nur" beim Fahren weggerutscht...! Da hab ichs aber sofort gemerkt, dass was kaputt ist. Beim ersten Mal (auf Asphalt mit Raureif) bin ich sofort wieder aufs Rad und weitergefahren, hab mich dann aber gewundert, dass die rechte Schulter so komisch wegknickt, wenn ich mich auf den Lenker stütze 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Du meinst aber nicht den bei 1:50Min, oder?
> Das ist MEIN Sprung!
> Durfte dort meinen ersten Bruch er"fahren"...


Der über den wir reden ist oben, wenn man an der Straße in den Trail rein fährt nach vielleicht 100m.
Was hast du dir an "deinem" gebrochen?


----------



## Radde (11. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was hast du dir an "deinem" gebrochen?



rate mal  edit: auch das schlüsselbein ^^


----------



## el Zimbo (11. Februar 2012)

@Smu:
Gibt ers eigentlich Rabatt, wenn eine Schiene raus genommen wird,
und bei der selben OP eine andere eingesetzt?


----------



## Hardtail94 (12. Februar 2012)

Jetzt auch schon 1,5 jahre her


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> rate mal  edit: auch das schlüsselbein ^^


Einfach ein Klassiker, immer wieder gerne genommen 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Smu:
> Gibt ers eigentlich Rabatt, wenn eine Schiene raus genommen wird,
> und bei der selben OP eine andere eingesetzt?


Musst mal meine Krankenkasse fragen  Jedenfalls gabs einen vorwurfsvollen Blick vom operierenden Arzt - war beide Male der gleiche und er kannte mich noch. Bei der letzten Visite kam dann so ein Kommentar, dass er mich jetzt außer zur Materialentfernung bitte nicht mehr sehen will 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Jetzt auch schon 1,5 jahre her


Die Optik kenne ich... ist bei mir zum Glück jetzt schon >3 Jahre her. Ist wie man an den 2 Schnitten sieht nach genau der OP entstanden, die Zimbo angesprochen hat:


----------



## Sarrois (13. Februar 2012)

Booooaaaahhhh eeeehhh,

das iss ja nedd mehr Schlachtplatte, eher schon Frankensteins Monster 

Fehlt nur noch der Gewindestab durch die Schläfe

Hoffe Ihr seid alle noch mal richtig fit und habt keine Nachwehen von den Brüchen


----------



## 01wheeler (13. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich vorher auch nen gescheiten Job. Nur nicht den optimalen Arbeitgeber... Zukünftig werde ich bei gleichbleibendem Weg zur Arbeit, 2,5 Std/Woche weniger und 20% mehr Gehalt haben. Also doch alles richtig gemacht?! Damit dürfte dein üblicher Fleischbedarf gesichert sein, oder?



Wechselst Du über den Hof ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (13. Februar 2012)

@Sarrois - Körperwelten, ne?


----------



## el Zimbo (13. Februar 2012)

Bei Körperwelten steckt mehr Leben drin...


----------



## Flugrost (14. Februar 2012)

Autschn...


----------



## Sarrois (14. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich vorher auch nen gescheiten Job. Nur nicht den optimalen Arbeitgeber... Zukünftig werde ich bei gleichbleibendem Weg zur Arbeit, 2,5 Std/Woche weniger und 20% mehr Gehalt haben. Also doch alles richtig gemacht?! Damit dürfte dein üblicher Fleischbedarf gesichert sein, oder?


 
Jo das passt
Fleischbedarf wird eh überschätzt, aber als Frührentner hat man auch viel Zeit zum Bier saufen

Mehr Gehalt und weniger Arbeitszeit hört sich gut an, für Dich und Deine Familie


----------



## Optimizer (14. Februar 2012)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Wechselst Du über den Hof ??


Hast du Hintergrundwissen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> das iss ja nedd mehr Schlachtplatte, eher schon Frankensteins Monster
> 
> Fehlt nur noch der Gewindestab durch die Schläfe
> 
> Hoffe Ihr seid alle noch mal richtig fit und habt keine Nachwehen von den Brüchen


Na wenn DAS nicht zu "Schlachtplatte" passt, was dann?? 
Gewindestab hatte ich nur mal durchs Handgelenk, aber das war ne andere Hausnummer als so ein kleines Fahrrad-Stürzlein...

Mit dem Draht (Bild im Album, klick aufs Bild oben) im linken Schlüsselbein bin ich eine Woche durch PdS gepoltert, war alles prima  Auch sonst keine Überbleibsel, danke der Nachfrage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (14. Februar 2012)

Yongnuo RF-603N ist eingetroffen ...




Yongnuo RF-603N von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Yongnuo RF-603N ist eingetroffen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Wer issn der Earl-Grey auf dem Bild



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Na wenn DAS nicht zu "Schlachtplatte" passt, was dann??


 
http://www.heimwerkerking.org/ 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit dem Draht (Bild im Album, klick aufs Bild oben)


 
Sieht übel aus

Aber dafür ist das Bild von Deiner Freundin umso besser


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

De Saargebietler teilt schon wieder früh am morgen aus.
Nix zu schaffe? Machen des alles deine Inder?


----------



## DerandereJan (15. Februar 2012)

Ich musste erstmal googeln....dachte schon Yongnuo wäre der Hersteller von Edelhaarteilen....


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2012)

Mensch! Dass da mein Kopf draufgesetzt wurde hab ich erst nach fünf Minuten gemerkt...


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> De Saargebietler






lomo schrieb:


> Nix zu schaffe? Machen des alles deine Inder?


 Woher weißt Du......
ich hab immer noch nedd die Webcam gefunden, die Du bei mir installiert hast



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Mensch! Dass da mein Kopf draufgesetzt wurde hab ich erst nach fünf Minuten gemerkt...


 
Dann brauchst Du ne Brille oder morgens mehr Kaffee


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2012)

Weder noch.


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

*Result Summary*





Waybill: 8574884441 Signed for by: WAGNER Wednesday, February 15, 2012 at 08:38
Origin Service Area: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


GATWICK - Crawley - UK 
Destination Service Area: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


STUTTGART - EBERSBACH - GERMANY +
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

Wednesday, February 15, 2012 LocationTimePieces14Delivered - Signed for by : WAGNERSTUTTGART - GERMANY 08:38-
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149

13With delivery courierSTUTTGART - GERMANY 06:52+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149

12Arrived at Delivery Facility in STUTTGART - GERMANYSTUTTGART - GERMANY 06:28+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

11Departed Facility in FRANKFURT - GERMANYFRANKFURT - GERMANY 05:22+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

10Processed at FRANKFURT - GERMANYFRANKFURT - GERMANY 01:35+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

9Arrived at Sort Facility FRANKFURT - GERMANYFRANKFURT - GERMANY 00:03+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149

Tuesday, February 14, 2012 LocationTimePieces8Departed Facility in BRUSSELS - BELGIUMBRUSSELS - BELGIUM 18:08+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

7Processed at BRUSSELS - BELGIUMBRUSSELS - BELGIUM 17:04+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

6Arrived at Sort Facility BRUSSELS - BELGIUMBRUSSELS - BELGIUM 13:12+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

5Departed Facility in GATWICK - UKGATWICK - UK 06:17+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 

4Processed at GATWICK - UKGATWICK - UK 05:43+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149

Monday, February 13, 2012 LocationTimePieces3Arrived at Sort Facility GATWICK - UKGATWICK - UK 21:40+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 
2Processed at GATWICK - UKGATWICK - UK 16:57+
1 Pieces

JD014548692560024149 
1Shipment information receivedGATWICK - UK 00:00


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## el Zimbo (15. Februar 2012)

Ich glaub der Sarrois will das Forum hacken, oder sowas! 
Schnell, ein Moderator!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2012)

Sieht eher aus, als hätte er irgendnen Schund bei Kettenreaktion bestellt. Bestimmt nen rot-eloxierten Lyonerhalter fürs Leidwill oder sowas....


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Sarrois will das Forum hacken, oder sowas!
> Schnell, ein Moderator!!!


 


Bilder gibbed heid omend, wann ich das Teil der Omi nebenan aus de Griffel geriss hann


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich glaub der Sarrois will das Forum hacken, oder sowas!
> Schnell, ein Moderator!!!



Wenn wir durch saarländischen Einfluss die moderatorenfreie Zeit hier im Lokalforum beenden müssten, würde ich schon nicht mehr Saargebiet schreiben, sondern den Landstrich in "westliche SBZ" umbenennen.

@Sarrois: Noch ein bissel und der dritte von links wird auch noch fällig


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn wir durch saarländischen Einfluss die moderatorenfreie Zeit hier im Lokalforum beenden müssten, würde schon nicht mehr Saargebiet schreiben, sondern den Landstrich in "westliche SBZ" umbenennen.


Moooooooooooooooment, *ich* bin in der Minderheit und werde unterdrückt




Kelme schrieb:


> @Sarrois: Noch ein bissel und der dritte von links wird auch noch fällig


 
Hab ich keinen mehr, Bestellungen kann ich annehmen,
Auslieferung wäre aber erst nach dem SIS


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sieht übel aus
> 
> Aber dafür ist das Bild von Deiner Freundin umso besser


Nicht so frech, sonst verprügelt sie dich, wenn sie mich nachm Gäsbock abholt 




lomo schrieb:


> De Saargebietler teilt schon wieder früh am morgen aus.


Das ist ein ganz typisches Verhalten. Kinder, die keine Freunde haben, müssen Aufmerksamkeit (als Substitut für Liebe) durch radikale oder provozierende Aktionen erlangen, damit sie seelisch nicht völlig vereinsamen. Risikogebiete für dieses Problem sind in dieser Karte rot markiert:










Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus, als hätte er irgendnen Schund bei Kettenreaktion bestellt. Bestimmt nen rot-eloxierten Lyonerhalter fürs Leidwill oder sowas....


 




Kelme schrieb:


> ... den Landstrich in "westliche SBZ" umbenennen.


Oder einfach die Grenze ein Stück nach Osten verlagern, dann haben die das Problem am Hals.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Moooooooooooooooment, *ich* bin in der Minderheit und werde unterdrückt


Och, mit beiden Händen austeilen, aber nicht einstecken können... mimimi!


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oder einfach die Grenze ein Stück nach Osten verlagern, dann haben die das Problem am Hals.


 
Wird nix nutzen das Schengener Abkommen hat Dich da ausgebremst
Außerdem hab ich mittlerweile die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Och, mit beiden Händen austeilen, aber nicht einstecken können... mimimi!


 
Kann ich Doch
aber Kelme hat mir mit Rauswurf oder mit Plünderung meines Weinkellers gedroht



Optimizer schrieb:


> Sieht eher aus, als hätte er irgendnen Schund bei Kettenreaktion bestellt. Bestimmt nen rot-eloxierten Lyonerhalter fürs Leidwill oder sowas....


 

*Gröööööööööööööööhl*

Du hascht de Halter foa die Karlsbergflasche und de 17er Schlissel vergesse

unn war nedd bei kettenreaktion, als rentner hadd ma halt zeit


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wird nix nutzen das Schengener Abkommen hat Dich da ausgebremst
> Außerdem hab ich mittlerweile die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft


Ach, das gilt auch für die Ausfuhr von Saarländern selbst?  Dachte nur für Waren ab einem bestimmten Handelswert *duck und renn*




Sarrois schrieb:


> aber Kelme hat mir mit Rauswurf oder mit Plünderung meines Weinkellers gedroht


Tja, Asyl ist manchmal teurer als wie man denkt 




Sarrois schrieb:


> de 17er Schlissel


Da hätte ich was....





Manchmal darfs gerne etwas nobler sein


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Mein Tag heute ist schon wieder gerettet!


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Mein Tag heute ist schon wieder gerettet!


 
Ich finds auch recht kreativ hier

Awwa Du Wäscht jo was mir hia fählt

gibts jo zum glick näwedraan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hätte ich was....


 
Sieht aus wie meine Relevation, als würde es jeden Moment brechen

meine Gabel hats auch getan


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich finds auch recht kreativ hier
> 
> Awwa Du Wäscht jo was mir hia fählt
> 
> gibts jo zum glick näwedraan



Ti***n?


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2012)

@lomo: Geht Titten wirklich nicht? Gut wir machen den üblichen Test: Lance Armstrong - und?


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ti***n?


 
Pssssssssssssst,
sonst muss ich mit Smubob und Zimbo in den Ketzerstartblock







Kelme schrieb:


> @lomo: Geht Titten wirklich nicht? Gut wir machen den üblichen Test: Lance Armstrong - und?


 
Grööööööööööööööööööhl

2. Test: Jan Ullrich


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2012)

Offensichtlich geht Tittan doch.
Noch'n Test: Tour de France 
Ah, geht doch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sieht aus wie meine Relevation, als würde es jeden Moment brechen
> 
> meine Gabel hats auch getan


Hält bisher (entgegen der Vermutungen Einiger) astrein  Und um die Aluachse zu schonen nehm ich das Ding IMMER, wenn das Hinterrad raus muss. War ursprünglich nur als leichtes Rucksack-Tool gedacht.




lomo schrieb:


> Ti***n?





lomo schrieb:


> Offensichtlich geht Tittan doch.
> Noch'n Test: Tour de France
> Ah, geht doch!


Hätte als erstes auch Tittan als Lösungsvorschlag geschrieben  Frei nach Kentucky schreit ****en: Ich löchte mösen! 

Noch ein ganz rudimentärer Test: Rennrad 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: ich glaube, wie müssen uns mal bei den Admins beschweren. Gewisse Freiheiten sind ja ok, aber DAS geht zu weit!  Dann lieber ****en unzensiert lassen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

So ein Mist Indernet gabbudd
Da kann ich auf Feierabend machen


----------



## Carnologe (15. Februar 2012)

Unfassable 

http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316


----------



## Radde (15. Februar 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Unfassable
> 
> http://tv.freeride-magazine.com/vid...mit-Damenrad/7e2bfb1366c6aca33984ee99bd730316



  wie geht das?


----------



## Carnologe (15. Februar 2012)

Ich musste ja zuerst an Dich denken


----------



## Radde (15. Februar 2012)

naja ich hab da noch n bisschen mehr überlebenstrieb wie der ^^


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)

Radde schrieb:


> wie geht das?



Ich wollt schon grad sagen mir fallen ein paar Namen in diesem Fred ein denen ich das zutrauen würde


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2012)

Carnologe schrieb:


> Ich musste ja zuerst an Dich denken


dito


----------



## Sarrois (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## DAKAY (15. Februar 2012)




----------



## roischiffer (15. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



Mann, Mann, Mann ... die Saarlänner  Laufräder für Linksverkehr mit giftgrünen Ventilkappen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Hätte als erstes auch Tittan als Lösungsvorschlag geschrieben  Frei nach Kentucky schreit ****en: Ich löchte mösen!
> 
> Noch ein ganz rudimentärer Test: Rennrad
> ...


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2012)

Hahaha!

@Sarrois: Seh ich ja jetzt erst: "Troy-Null-Oiss"!!! Ist der der Einfluss des Schwäbischen schon so weit bei dir vorgedrungen?


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Hält bisher (entgegen der Vermutungen Einiger) astrein  Und um die Aluachse zu schonen nehm ich das Ding IMMER, wenn das Hinterrad raus muss. War ursprünglich nur als leichtes Rucksack-Tool gedacht.


 
Sag ma, wie oft warst Du schon im Saarland

Das hier iss e 17er Schlissel


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hahaha!
> 
> @Sarrois: Seh ich ja jetzt erst: "Troy-Null-Oiss"!!! Ist der der Einfluss des Schwäbischen schon so weit bei dir vorgedrungen?


 
Ja
Das sagen die Neider hier zu dem Ding

Btw.: Lomo hast Du durchgemacht und hockst Du immer noch im BB


----------



## BenniG. (16. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hätte ich was....



Gibts die Teile eigentlich offiziell irgendwo, oder war das eine Spezialanfertigung?
Ich traue dem Innensechskant der Steckachse auch nicht so recht über den Weg und ein 17er Schlüssel wiegt halt schon was


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ja
> Das sagen die Neider hier zu dem Ding
> 
> Btw.: Lomo hast Du durchgemacht und hockst Du immer noch im BB



Nö, fahre jetzt erstmal nach UT


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Nö, fahre jetzt erstmal nach UT


 
Mein Beileid

Dann bekommst Du ja hoffentlich auch mal wieder mit was richtige Esskultur ist


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Sag ma, wie oft warst Du schon im Saarland
> 
> Das hier iss e 17er Schlissel


Nicht öfter als unbedingt nötig 

Hier in der schönen Pfalz hat man halt nicht nur Bier im Kopf (man beachte die Doppeldeutigkeit ), da ist eben ein 17er Schlüssel noch ein 17er Schlüssel 




BenniG. schrieb:


> Gibts die Teile eigentlich offiziell irgendwo, oder war das eine Spezialanfertigung?
> Ich traue dem Innensechskant der Steckachse auch nicht so recht über den Weg und ein 17er Schlüssel wiegt halt schon was


Genau DAS war auch meine Idee hinter der Sache. Der Inbus in der *Alu*achse ist auch mit absolut neuwertigem Werkzeug und Gefühl in den Händen nach ein paar mal benutzen ausgeleiert wie ne Dorfmatratze  Und immer ein normaler 17er im Rucksack muss ja nicht sein. Der hier wiegt übrigens nur 24g 
Frag mal bei kuka.berlin an, der hat den für mich gemacht und hat die Vorlage sicher noch gespeichert. Der macht sicher nochmal einen, wenn du lieb fragst


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

Ich hab' da noch 'ne Baustelle





Mal sehen was daraus wird. Ideen und Farbkonzepte schwirren schon durch den Kopf. Da müssen erst Mal eine Menge Teile ab, bevor das Teil fahrbar wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild 58 (17. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' da noch 'ne Baustelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...




wird da auch ein Singlespeeder draus?

Rotwild 58 - seit ein paar Tagen ohne Rotwild


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> wird da auch ein Singlespeeder draus?


Was anderes kann ich mir im Moment nicht vorstellen. Aktuell sind da phantastische 2x5 Gänge montiert. Hightech pur.


----------



## Rotwild 58 (17. Februar 2012)

und sogar StVZO-tauglich


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

Rotwild 58 schrieb:


> und sogar StVZO-tauglich


Danach nicht mehr .


----------



## Rotwild 58 (17. Februar 2012)

das war mir schon klar


----------



## Sarrois (17. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Was anderes kann ich mir im Moment nicht vorstellen. Aktuell sind da phantastische 2x5 Gänge montiert. Hightech pur.



Und woher kriegst Du den Beruhigungsrosé für Deine Frau ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Februar 2012)

Fixie?


----------



## Kelme (17. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Fixie?


Ich bin zwar verrückt, aber nicht völlig bekloppt.
Fixie? Never!
Ich habe eine Fixie-Fahrt von NW nach Weidenthal hinter mir und das reicht mir.


----------



## roischiffer (18. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' da noch 'ne Baustelle



Herzlich willkommen im Paralelluniversum der französischen Innenlager- & Steuersatzgewinde  

PS: Täuscht das Foddo, oder haben Vorder- & Hinterrad unterschiedliche Durchmesser - 28" & 27,25"?


----------



## Levty (18. Februar 2012)

kelme schrieb:


> ich bin zwar verrückt, aber nicht völlig bekloppt.
> Fixie? Never!
> Ich habe eine fixie-fahrt von nw nach weidenthal hinter mir und das reicht mir.




Ach, und ein Bildchen:


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Ach, und ein Bildchen:


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2012)

So geht das. Raus aus der Haustür und vier einhalb Stunden später wieder zurück.




Dreck II von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Teufelstisch (18. Februar 2012)

@Kelme: Sauber!


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> @Kelme: Sauber!



Ne, dreckig 




Dreck von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Februar 2012)

Schön gleichmäßig verteilt


----------



## Kelme (18. Februar 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Schön gleichmäßig verteilt


Wenn die Pampe dünn genug ist, klappt das auch. Es war heuteteilweise extrem übel. Gerade mal von Elmstein über die 5 nach oben geschafft und dann hat der Forst hinter der Mirabellen Bank den Weg auf zwei Kilometer in Matschpampe verwandelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalzbube (19. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' da noch 'ne Baustelle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo hast Du das her? Wollte bei Gelegenheit mal L'eroica fahren und mir vorher ein nettes rad aus den 70igern oder frühe 80iger zulegen. Auf jeden Fall eins mit mind. 2x6 da es in dem Teil der Toscana nur hoch und runter geht wir ich letztes Jahr im Urlaub feststellen musste....


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2012)

Du meinst dafür? Feine Idee 







Das Rad war ein Geschenk und ist damit natrülich unverkäuflich.


----------



## eL (19. Februar 2012)

Kelme bist du das da gaanz links der in die kamera winkt.


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2012)

eL schrieb:


> Kelme bist du das da gaanz links der in die kamera winkt.


Ne, dem Trikot nach ist das jemand aus dem Dunstkreis von Stophel (wenn er's nicht gar selbst ist. Obwohl - eher nicht). 

Flamme Rouge halt.


----------



## Levty (19. Februar 2012)

Bei dem Projekt brauchst du folgende Bapper:


----------



## Kelme (19. Februar 2012)

So, den ganzen Kram erst Mal in die Tonne gekloppt.




Was am Tage übrig blieb von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ich glaube, das wird eine auch für schlechte Straßen und Splittwege taugliche Rollmaschine. Wenn ich die Schaltung wieder gangbar kriege (das Schaltwerk tut's schon wieder ) bleibt das doch so wie es ist.




Ein Schritt weiter von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ok, zwei Teile zum Austausch sind bestellt (kommen später ins Bild) und alles, was um die Felgen drumherum ist, muss auch getauscht werden.


----------



## pfalzbube (19. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du meinst dafür? Feine Idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yupp, war im September nach langer Genesung in der Toskana und genau in der Ecke. Überall die Holzschilder als Wegweiser des L'eroica, da bekommt man Lust. Wollte nicht Dein Rad, eher die Frage, Kellerfund, Ebay, Sperrmüll ..... wollte auch kein Vermögen ausgeben.


----------



## Sarrois (20. Februar 2012)

Kuaaabel


----------



## pfalzbube (20. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du meinst dafür? Feine Idee
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Find die Bilder immer wieder beeindruckend. Weiss aber nicht, ob ich mir das noch antun soll neben Rennrad, Klapprad, MTB .......

http://www.flickr.com/photos/benedict_w/6327099380/in/pool-leroica/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Romarius (22. Februar 2012)

bruacht zufällig wer ein neues Smartphone?

hätte eins aus nem neuen Vertrag (kein Simlock) neu und OVP abzugeben. Nokia LUmia 800 (16gb Speicher etcetcetc). 280.- inkl Garantie (recht genau 23 Monate noch).

bei Interesse bitte PN


----------



## eL (22. Februar 2012)

ja was denn jetzt?
nen smartphone oder nen nokia?
gibts die eigentlich noch?


----------



## Romarius (23. Februar 2012)

^^logo!


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

Wenn ich die gefressen habe geh ich heim


----------



## Kelme (23. Februar 2012)

Die würde ich nicht mehr essen. Die sehen (zumindest auf meinem Bildschirm) schon ganz grünlich-gelb aus.

Alternative: Aufessen und dann musst du heim, weil dir bald drauf kotzschlecht ist .


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> .... dann musst du heim, weil dir bald drauf kotzschlecht ist .


 
Mist

kannst Du übers Netz Gedanken lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Cooles Messgerät auf der linken Bildseite ....


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2012)

Hightech!


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Cooles Messgerät auf der linken Bildseite ....


 
Wie Messgerät

das brauch ich um die Sekretärin zu züchtigen


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2012)

Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso da ein Mini-Cockring auf dem Tisch liegt...


----------



## DerandereJan (23. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso da ein *Mini*-Cockring auf dem Tisch liegt...




Made my Day!


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2012)

Wasndarechts in dem Pappbecher für Gesöffs drin? Tomatensuppe??


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Jetzt versteh ich auch, wieso da ein Mini-Cockring auf dem Tisch liegt...


 
Unn wer darf da abbeißen??


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wasndarechts in dem Pappbecher für Gesöffs drin? Tomatensuppe??


 
*Bouillabaisse*


----------



## Optimizer (23. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> *Bouillabaisse*


verträgt sich mit den Berlinern bestimmt gut:kotz:


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> verträgt sich mit den Berlinern bestimmt gut:kotz:



Heilfasten anyone?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wie Messgerät
> 
> das brauch ich um die Sekretärin zu züchtigen



Mir hast du erzählt, du würdest mit Inder zusammen arbeiten ...


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Mir hast du erzählt, du würdest mit Inder zusammen arbeiten ...


 
Stimmt die arbeiten für mich

so hab ich mehr Zeit für die Sekretärin



Optimizer schrieb:


> verträgt sich mit den Berlinern bestimmt gut:kotz:


 
Dann frag besser nedd, mit was die Berliner gefüllt sind


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> so hab ich mehr Zeit für die Sekretärin
> ...



Rrrrrrr, was für Neigungen hast du sonst noch?


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Rrrrrrr, was für Neigungen hast du sonst noch?


 
öööööhhhhmmmm

falsches Forum


----------



## Sarrois (23. Februar 2012)

Kranke Brüder zu Besuch






Blingbling


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (23. Februar 2012)

Das ist der dritte Laufradsatz in einem Monat, den du dir angeschafft hast. Wie kommts?


----------



## lomo (23. Februar 2012)

Dauchd halt alles nix!


----------



## el Zimbo (23. Februar 2012)

Sieht aus, als würden da ein paar Speichen fehlen! 
Ich würd's sofort zurück schicken und gegen was gescheites umtauschen...


----------



## Flugrost (23. Februar 2012)

Die Iodines sind sehr geil! Ich hätte gerne einen Satz fürs RR in leicht. Gips aber nicht. Schadé...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (24. Februar 2012)

Da fallen doch die Speichenkatzenaugen gerade so durch! Das ist doch gar nicht zulässig!  

 neenee


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Kuaaabel


Hier hat der Herr Saarbereichs-Zoni sogar Geschmack! ...Zufall?  Denn damit hast du das wieder mehr als überkompensiert:


Sarrois schrieb:


> Kranke Brüder zu Besuch


:kotz:




Sarrois schrieb:


> Dann frag besser nedd, mit was die Berliner gefüllt sind


Mit Lyoner? 


Viel Spaß mit der Sekretärin und der Messlatte...


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das ist der dritte Laufradsatz in einem Monat, den du dir angeschafft hast. Wie kommts?


Ich war in Stuttgart auf der Samenbank ein paar Schecks decken lassen



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> der Herr Saarbereichs-Zoni


Uffbasse



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mit Lyoner?


 
Escargot



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Viel Spaß mit der Sekretärin ...


 
Merci



Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Iodines sind sehr geil! Ich hätte gerne einen Satz fürs RR in leicht. Gips aber nicht. Schadé...


Sind Kobolde 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich würd's sofort zurück schicken und gegen was gescheites umtauschen...


Wasn was gscheites


----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...Wasn was gscheites



Brauchste ne Empfehlung?




geschlachtet von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Brauchste ne Empfehlung?
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6784767871/


Du Grobian
Bei mir wär die noch heil

Ich hann jo aach kää so Drehmoment in de Haxe wie Du


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2012)

Die Paketfrau hat mal wieder geklingelt.




Brooks.jpg von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. Februar 2012)

:ungeduldig:


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> :ungeduldig:



Ich aach 
Ups wollte heut vorbeikommen!


----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2012)

Einmal (obwohl ich das jeweils zweimal habe)




Brooks Lenkerband von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Zweimal




Brooks Sattel von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

DingDong
:nervös:


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Februar 2012)

Bekommt man die Brooks Lenkerenden auch einzeln?? Fehlen bei mir leider


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Einmal (obwohl ich das jeweils zweimal habe)
> 
> 
> Brooks Lenkerband von kelme_sis auf Flickr
> ...



Boaaahh Nostalgie pur


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)




----------



## Kelme (24. Februar 2012)

Wow . 
Die Farbauswahl verlangt ein feines Händchen.


----------



## Sarrois (24. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wow .
> Die Farbauswahl verlangt ein feines Händchen.


Dabei warst Du ja nedd ganz untätig gewesen 
Dankeschön noch mal


----------



## Optimizer (24. Februar 2012)

Mich erinnert die Farbe irgendwie an die Deutsche Post...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



Ist das über dem Trettlager eine (Sturz-) Beule oder sah die Vertiefung dort früher dort werksmäßig so aus?

Ist der Rahmen lackiert, pulverschichtet oder farbig eloxiert?

Fakten, Fakten, Fakten ...



@opti: Bildschirm neu kalibrieren. Das ist nicht Postgelb, sondern Neonsenf!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Februar 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das über dem Trettlager eine (Sturz-) Beule oder sah die Vertiefung dort früher dort werksmäßig so aus?


"Des g'hört so!" So hat der e-Type-Umwerfer Platz genug.


----------



## rmfausi (25. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



Ist das gelb? Ich kanns gerade nicht so genau erkennen, die Farbe ist so grell.  Die Farbe gefällt trotzdem. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>


Mir wär zwar der Leidwill-Schriftzug etwas zu plakativ (ernsthaft, ohne "Markenrassismus") aber die Farbe ist gut!


----------



## Sarrois (25. Februar 2012)

Die Farbe ist RAL 1021 matt (Rapsgelb)









`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Mir wär zwar der Leidwill-Schriftzug etwas zu plakativ (ernsthaft, ohne "Markenrassismus") aber die Farbe ist gut!



Jep,
ich dachte auch erst Monsterschriftzug



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist das über dem Trettlager eine (Sturz-)  Beule oder sah die Vertiefung dort früher dort werksmäßig so aus?


Früher ja, die ist aber immer größer geworden mit der Zeit bzw. MK-Evolution


Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist der Rahmen lackiert, pulverschichtet oder farbig eloxiert?



pulverbeschichtet

Am Montag fahr ich zum Werksschrauber


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Die Farbe ist RAL 1021 matt (Rapsgelb)


Ich vermute mal vom drumherum her, dass das zweite Bild die Farbe etwas realistischer rüberbringt? Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als beim Ersteindruck. Bei der Farbe würde ich aber den Rest sehr schwarz halten, evtl. ein Wenig rot, aber nicht zu viel...




Sarrois schrieb:


> Jep,
> ich dachte auch erst Monsterschriftzug


Ich war gerade mit einem mit silbernem 301 unterwegs, bei dem sah der Schriftzug deutlich besser aus  Vielleicht gibts sowas ja auch, also nur die Outlines? Vermutlich hat eh irgendjemand den Schriftzug schon als Vektorgrafik nachgebaut und man kann sich das Ganze in Wunschfarbe plotten lassen. Oder ist es dafür schon zu spät und die Aufkleber sind unter Klarpulver...?


----------



## Sarrois (25. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal vom drumherum her, dass das zweite Bild die Farbe etwas realistischer rüberbringt? Gefällt mir sogar noch besser als beim Ersteindruck. Bei der Farbe würde ich aber den Rest sehr schwarz halten, evtl. ein Wenig rot, aber nicht zu viel...
> 
> 
> Ich war gerade mit einem mit silbernem 301 unterwegs, bei dem sah der Schriftzug deutlich besser aus  Vielleicht gibts sowas ja auch, also nur die Outlines? Vermutlich hat eh irgendjemand den Schriftzug schon als Vektorgrafik nachgebaut und man kann sich das Ganze in Wunschfarbe plotten lassen. Oder ist es dafür schon zu spät und die Aufkleber sind unter Klarpulver...?


Ja ich denk auch das zweite Bild bringt das besser rüber 

Ich werd die restlichen Teile noch am Mo strahlen(Sattelklemme, Rockguard)
Die Gabel ist ja auch eher dunkelgrau und die Züge Titan so wie der Schritzug halt
Und der Rest wird schwarz.
Wir stehen ja dann am 12. Nebeneinander im Ketzerstartblock
Dann siehst das Bike in Natura( von hinten)


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich werd die restlichen Teile noch am Mo strahlen(Sattelklemme, Rockguard)
> Die Gabel ist ja auch eher dunkelgrau und die Züge Titan so wie der Schritzug halt
> Und der Rest wird schwarz.
> Wir stehen ja dann am 12. Nebeneinander im Ketzerstartblock
> Dann siehst das Bike in Natura( von hinten)


Ok, klingt gut.

Ich hoffe mal, dass du keinen fetten Hintern mit Bauarbeiter-Dekoltee hast, wenn du mir den vor die Nase halten willst.  Dass ich mich eher gemütlich hinten halten werde, denke ich auch... ich plane derzeit, dass ich mit dem Fully fahren werde und das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Material für Uphill-Racer  Awwer dodefor isses schee gemiiiedlich 
Aber Stichwort Schlachtplatte: Das Torque muss sich bis dahin noch ein paar Gramm runter hungern, damit ich nicht vorm letzten VP verhungere  Die nächsten Teile befinden sich schon im Zulauf...


----------



## lomo (25. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Dann siehst das Bike in Natura( von hinten)



Aha. Also doch ein SSP-Aufbau ...
;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Februar 2012)

Ist Hirschgulasch Schlachtplatte? Ne? Doch?
Egal




Hirschgulasch von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (25. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ok, klingt gut.
> 
> Ich hoffe mal, dass du keinen fetten Hintern mit Bauarbeiter-Dekoltee hast, wenn du mir den vor die Nase halten willst.  Dass ich mich eher gemütlich hinten halten werde, denke ich auch... ich plane derzeit, dass ich mit dem Fully fahren werde und das ist jetzt nicht unbedingt das Material für Uphill-Racer  Awwer dodefor isses schee gemiiiedlich
> Aber Stichwort Schlachtplatte: Das Torque muss sich bis dahin noch ein paar Gramm runter hungern, damit ich nicht vorm letzten VP verhungere  Die nächsten Teile befinden sich schon im Zulauf...



Buuuuuh.....Feigling! Stell dich nicht so dran und lass das Torque zuhause. Ich bin auch mit dem 15kg-HT unterwegs.


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. Februar 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Buuuuuh.....Feigling! Stell dich nicht so dran und lass das Torque zuhause. Ich bin auch mit dem 15kg-HT unterwegs.


Mein Torque ist nicht mehr weit von der 15kg Marke weg, wenn es die Diät hinter sich hat  Das Surge liegt unterhalb der 13,5-Marke...! Aber ich bin tatsächlich ein Feigling. Ich habe "Angst", dass mir die Mehrarbeit mit den Beinen beim HT über so eine Strecke deutlich mehr zusetzt, als die ~2kg mehr beim Fully. Mit meinem "Holzbein" fährt es sich nach einem gewissen Maß an (Über-)Last nicht mehr so prima.  Knapp 1500Hm sind halt etwas über meinem normalen Level. Ich fahr demnächst mal ne Tour in der Größenordnung, dann seh ich weiter...


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

ihr gewichtsfetischisten !!!!
hier mal mein neuer sattel fürs neue bike


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Februar 2012)

Den hatte ich früher auch mal -> Top Sattel und super bequem !!!


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, dass du keinen fetten Hintern mit Bauarbeiter-Dekoltee hast, wenn du mir den vor die Nase halten willst.


 Wer weiß...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...... damit ich nicht vorm letzten VP verhungere  Die nächsten Teile befinden sich schon im Zulauf...



Uffbasse, an Dir es ja eh schon jetzt kaum was draan



lomo schrieb:


> Aha. Also doch ein SSP-Aufbau ...
> ;-)



Lomo, Du versucht mich also immer noch bekehren



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Knapp 1500Hm sind halt etwas über meinem normalen Level.



Und ich Rind bin für die Langstrecke angemeldet
Ich glaub das überlasse ich meinen beiden Fit****ern aus dem Musterländle
Die beiden werden eh auf der Strecke Krieg gegeneinander führen



unocz schrieb:


> ihr gewichtsfetischisten !!!!
> hier mal mein neuer sattel fürs neue bike



Iss das der Carbonersatz für Kondome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _blablabla_
> Lomo, Du versucht mich also immer noch bekehren
> ...



Ne, ne,ne, das muss jede(r) für sich selbst erfahren/erarbeiten. Ich bekehre niemanden ... hier. 
Ich habe nur aus deiner Aussage implziert, dass einige deinen Rücken zu sehen bekommen und das geht nur, wenn du schnell genug (bergauf) bist und dazu eignet sich hervorragend ein SSP-Rad ....

Bringst mich gerade auf ne Idee ... so'n Drei-Nuuull-Äääääns als Singlespeeder? Hm, macht Leidwill auch Sponsoring-Angebote? Bin ja schliesslich Mitglied (im SSPCG)


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uffbasse, an Dir es ja eh schon jetzt kaum was draan


Das heißt, ich bin Hunger-erprobt  Ich kann mir ja auch für den Notfall einen Patronengurt holen und ihn mit z. B. Energieriegeln füllen, so oder so ähnlich...









Sarrois schrieb:


> Und ich Rind bin für die Langstrecke angemeldet


Ha-ha!


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich habe nur aus deiner Aussage implziert, dass einige deinen Rücken zu sehen bekommen und das geht nur, wenn du schnell genug (bergauf) bist und dazu eignet sich hervorragend ein SSP-Rad ....



Mooooooment, ich sagte der Smudo bekommt am Start meinen Rücken zu sehen
am ersten Berg schauts wahrscheinlich schon ganz anders aus




lomo schrieb:


> Bringst mich gerade auf ne Idee ... so'n Drei-Nuuull-Äääääns als Singlespeeder? Hm, macht Leidwill auch Sponsoring-Angebote? Bin ja schliesslich Mitglied



Koi Plan



lomo schrieb:


> (im SSPCG)



Wo bist Du schleßisches Mitglied


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das heißt, ich bin Hunger-erprobt  Ich kann mir ja auch für den Notfall einen Patronengurt holen und ihn mit z. B. Energieriegeln füllen, so oder so ähnlich...



Irgendwie hätte ich jetzt Bock ne Karotte zu knabbern





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ha-ha!



Naja ich würd sagen, das ist wie ne Beitragserhöhung bei der Versicherung
Stichwort: Sonderkündigungsrecht
Durch die Verlängerung der Strecke, werd ich auf "Do lang Korz" wechsele
82km und 1950 Hömes sinn mir zuviel
Das hab ich früh genug in den Dolimiten an drei Tagen
un wääs nedd wie ich das schaffe soll


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Irgendwie hätte ich jetzt Bock ne Karotte zu knabbern


Hätte ich so ein Dekoltee wie die Dame, würdest du wohl auch die ganze Zeit vor mir fahren, dabei aber mit dem Gesicht nach hinten auf dem Rad sitzen wollen 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Durch die Verlängerung der Strecke, werd ich auf "Do lang Korz" wechsele
> 82km und 1950 Hömes sinn mir zuviel
> Das hab ich früh genug in den Dolimiten an drei Tagen
> un wääs nedd wie ich das schaffe soll


Zu viel ist das nicht... nur verteilt auf viel zu viele Km und in falscher Richtung  Wenn es nach der Abfahrt den Wegweiser "Do lang zum Lift" gibt, hab ich nix gegen 4000Hm auf 40km pro Tag einzuwenden


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> "Do lang zum *Lift*"



Ich dachte wir trinken Weinschorle

Btw. ich geh jetzt in den Besen gut Essen und schlechten Wein trinken


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich dachte wir trinken Weinschorle


körperliche Anstrengung + Wein trinken, da werd ich ja so schnell breit... nicht, dass dann die Singletrails plötzlich zu schmal werden


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Iss das der Carbonersatz für Kondome





man weiß es nicht


----------



## Sarrois (26. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> körperliche Anstrengung + Wein trinken, da werd ich ja so schnell breit... nicht, dass dann die Singletrails plötzlich zu schmal werden



Axo, ich dachte genau darum gehts
Wenn ich durchs Ziel bin wird das Bike weggebracht und bis zum Umfallen gesoffen



unocz schrieb:


> man weiß es nicht



wann wirst Du mit basteln fertig


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenn ich durchs Ziel bin wird das Bike weggebracht und bis zum Umfallen gesoffen


Je nach Zustand der Haxen erst umfallen und dann saufen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Axo, ich dachte genau darum gehts
> Wenn ich durchs Ziel bin wird das Bike weggebracht und bis zum Umfallen gesoffen
> 
> 
> ...




wenn das neue rad endlich mal da ist....... liefertermin vrschoben von kw7 auf kw11


----------



## lomo (26. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Wenn ich durchs Ziel bin wird das Bike weggebracht und bis zum Umfallen gesoffen
> ...



Küüüüühl! Leidwill-Tossing am Gäsbock12. Die Veranstaltung gewinnt immer mehr an Format!


----------



## südpfälzer (26. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ihr gewichtsfetischisten !!!!
> hier mal mein neuer sattel fürs neue bike


90 Gramm?
Ich glaub, das wiegt bei mir manchmal alleine der Dreck, der sich unterm Sattel sammelt.


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2012)

Ich hab' meinen neuen Brooks-Sattel auf die Feinwaage gelegt und die zeigt nur noch Error an. Ist der jetzt zu leicht?


----------



## unocz (26. Februar 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich hab' meinen neuen Brooks-Sattel auf die Feinwaage gelegt und die zeigt nur noch Error an. Ist der jetzt zu leicht?





100%


----------



## BenniG. (26. Februar 2012)

Was neues für die Straße:










Und der alte Kram soll an den Rahmen. 





Der alte Rahmen hatte einen Riss zwischen Steuerrohr und Unterrohr. Irgendwie bekomme ich alles kaputt.. Nur das Nicolai hält bis jetzt problemlos


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

BenniG. schrieb:


> Was neues für die Straße:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Kein Wunder, Du gehörst wohl zu den 4% in Deutschland
Das auf dem Klebeband heißt Bruchgefahr



unocz schrieb:


> wenn das neue rad endlich mal da ist....... liefertermin vrschoben von kw7 auf kw11


 
Was hastn da wieder Besonderes geordert



lomo schrieb:


> Küüüüühl! Leidwill-Tossing am Gäsbock12. Die Veranstaltung gewinnt immer mehr an Format!


 
Jepp,
und Leute zu-Speyer-n :kotz: kommt auch noch hinzu


----------



## unocz (27. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Was hastn da wieder Besonderes geordert










sieht im orginal so aus, mein neues bike


----------



## Hardtail94 (27. Februar 2012)

Heiße Rennfeile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht im orginal so aus mein neues bike


Für Rennräder gibts jetzt Stollenreifen?  Ist das dieses "Cyclocross"? *duck und weg*



De Ernscht saacht: sieht schick, leicht und schnell aus!


----------



## Sarrois (27. Februar 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Für Rennräder gibts jetzt Stollenreifen?  Ist das dieses "Cyclocross"? *duck und weg*
> 
> 
> 
> De Ernscht saacht: sieht schick, leicht und schnell aus!


 
Wie de Besitzer halt 



unocz schrieb:


> sieht im orginal so aus, mein neues bike


 
Wow, coole Rennfeile

Mit dem Ding kannst Du un ja beim GB12 im Ziel in Empfang nehmen, wenn wir total abgekämpft von der kleinen Runde kommen und Du schon geduscht und ausgeruht, von der großen Runde mit nem Weizen in der Hand im Ziel stehst


----------



## unocz (28. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wie de Besitzer halt
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thx. schaun wa mal


----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

DHL-Bike


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Februar 2012)

Das ist kein Post-Bike!
*D*as *H*eißt *L*eidwill!!!


----------



## Radler-01 (29. Februar 2012)

wenn ich mir das fertige Radl anseh...:
da kann ich mein 17 Jahre altes KASTAN-HT mit fast identischem Farbkonzept behalten (nur das Gelb geht bei mit mehr in Richtung "la Poste"  (vgl. Frankreich). Es hat sich ja nicht viel getan 

Ansonsten: schöne Farbkombination


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (29. Februar 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Post-Bike!
> *D*as *H*eißt *L*eidwill!!!


 
Grööööööööööööööööööööööööööhhllllllllllll


----------



## roischiffer (29. Februar 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mit dem Ding kannst Du un ja beim GB12 im Ziel in Empfang nehmen, wenn wir total abgekämpft von der kleinen Runde kommen und Du schon geduscht und ausgeruht, von der großen Runde mit nem Weizen in der Hand im Ziel stehst



Kleine Runde  ... das hättest du wohl gerne  ... Highend-Bikes für Lowlevel-Touren


----------



## metalfreak (29. Februar 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> sieht im orginal so aus, mein neues bike



Das kann bestimmt fliegen 

Was wiegt denn die Schleuder?


----------



## unocz (29. Februar 2012)

10,4kg laut hersteller ohne pedale, ich denke das ich mit meinen teilen die ja schon bereitliegen, die 10kg marke knacken kann


----------



## Flugrost (29. Februar 2012)

Mach aber Pedale dran. Sonst wirds nix mit "schnell".


----------



## unocz (29. Februar 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mach aber Pedale dran. Sonst wirds nix mit "schnell".



liegen bereit


----------



## Deleted 48198 (1. März 2012)

Irgendwie/wo hab ich Probleme mit den Proportionen Rahmen und 29 Reifen/Felge. Liebe immer noch die alt hergebrachte Variante.


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> liegen bereit


 
Für was ist eigentlich dieser dicke lange Knopf auf dem Gabelschaft
Schleudersitz Selbstzerstörung  Küchenuhr

Jetzt sag schon


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Für was ist eigentlich dieser dicke lange Knopf auf dem Gabelschaft
> Schleudersitz Selbstzerstörung  Küchenuhr
> 
> Jetzt sag schon



das ist nen transformator, auf knopfdruck 26 zoll


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das ist nen transformator, auf knopfdruck 26 zoll


 
Axo Coooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das ist nen transformator, auf knopfdruck 26 zoll


Lass mich raten: Quasi ein Lockout für 26" und einmal gedrückt geht das nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Dann wird ja alles gut


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> 10,4kg laut hersteller ohne pedale, ich denke das ich mit meinen teilen die ja schon bereitliegen, die 10kg marke knacken kann



Sollte ja dann leicht sein. XT finde ich auch gerade bei der Kurbel völlig in Ordnung. Die Austauschkosten für die XTR-Teile treiben ja einem ja schon auf dem Bildschirm vor einer Bestellung die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Zumindest, wenn man mehr als 1000km im Jahr fahren wird. 

Falls es mit der Reduzierung des Rades nicht vorangeht, gibt es da auch nicht bestimmt Potential bei der gefederten, beweglichen Massen!


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Lass mich raten: Quasi ein Lockout für 26" und einmal gedrückt geht das nicht mehr rückgängig zu machen. Dann wird ja alles gut




wie das nun funktioniert weiß ich selber noch nicht


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Sollte ja dann leicht sein. XT finde ich auch gerade bei der Kurbel völlig in Ordnung. Die Austauschkosten für die XTR-Teile treiben ja einem ja schon auf dem Bildschirm vor einer Bestellung die Schweißperlen auf die Stirn. Zumindest, wenn man mehr als 1000km im Jahr fahren wird.
> 
> Falls es mit der Reduzierung des Rades nicht vorangeht, gibt es da auch nicht bestimmt Potential bei der gefederten, beweglichen Massen!




nun ja man muss ja nicht gegen xtr tauschen aber xx und konsorten  nehmen sich ja alle nicht viel..........
und ja ich habe natürlich auch bei mir schon eingespart


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> nun ja man muss ja nicht gegen xtr tauschen aber xx und konsorten nehmen sich ja alle nicht viel..........
> und ja ich habe natürlich auch bei mir schon eingespart


 
Willst Du die Kurbel auch tauschen
Ich kenn nen saarländischen Altmetallhändler der würde die in Zahlung nehmen


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

die kurbel bleibt, wird aber von 3x10 auf 2x10 umgebaut


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> die kurbel bleibt, wird aber von 3x10 auf 2x10 umgebaut


----------



## unocz (1. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


>



was gibts denn da zu weinen?


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> was gibts denn da zu weinen?


 
Dachte ich könnte Dir die Kurbel zum Schrottpreis abluchsen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (1. März 2012)

CrazyDocs Fully wiegt 10,8. Also unter 10 muss bei nem HT aber locker drin sein.    und der noch:


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. März 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> CrazyDocs Fully wiegt 10,8. Also unter 10 muss bei nem HT aber locker drin sein.    und der noch:



mein Hardtail wiegt ~16kg 

gekauft:




Gute N8 Lektüre von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (3. März 2012)

Für den Zocker in mir:


----------



## Levty (4. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mein Hardtail wiegt ~16kg
> 
> gekauft:
> 
> ...


Kann das Fix Mag was oder ist das so ein hipster Blatt mit Kleider Kaufempfehlungen?


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2012)

Ich finde das Buch nicht schlecht. Ist etwas Geschichte mit dabei, die Szene in London, New York, ....
Kleider Kaufempfehlungen hab ich keine gesehen


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2012)

Schmalspurheld




Schmalspurheld von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (4. März 2012)

geile optik!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2012)

zu viele Gänge 
und warum ist in Weidenthal so hell draußen ???

Gruß

Fibbs - viel Spaß beim heizen


----------



## metalfreak (5. März 2012)

Analoges Spielzeug


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> und warum ist in Weidenthal so hell draußen ???



Akte SIS - mysteriös!


----------



## Sarrois (8. März 2012)

Der Frühling kommt


----------



## lomo (8. März 2012)

Wuaahhh! Termignonis?
Gehörschutz!!!


----------



## Optimizer (8. März 2012)

Ich werd wohl demnächst ne Demo gegen Fluglärm auf der B48 organisieren müssen......


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. März 2012)

Zeig mal die Farbe Deines Autos! Ich hab da so eine Idee ...


----------



## Ducus (8. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl demnächst ne Demo gegen Fluglärm auf der B48 organisieren müssen......



Moin Opti......ne DUC und Fluglärm 
Sound nennt man des 
Und wenn man do hinne neischaut un die Krümmer sieht......dann is des
Supersound 
Gruss von nem Monster / Monstreux Biker


----------



## Sarrois (9. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wuaahhh! Termignonis?
> *Gehörschutz*!!!


 
Für was
Sind doch nur 125db odda so



Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich werd wohl demnächst ne Demo gegen Fluglärm auf der B48 organisieren müssen......


 
Moooooooooooment, so jung und schon so spießig
Axo und der Fluglärm auf der B48 kommt von den rasselnden japanischen Kettensägen



Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Zeig mal die Farbe Deines Autos! Ich hab da so eine Idee ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Für was
> Sind doch nur 125db odda so



125 dehbeh .... vielleicht in 20 m Abstand!



Sarrois schrieb:


> .. kommt von den rasselnden japanischen Kettensägen



Rasseln? Das ist die Kupplung von der DUC!


----------



## Sarrois (9. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> 125 dehbeh .... vielleicht in 20 m Abstand!


Warst Du schon mal hinter mir 


lomo schrieb:


> Rasseln? Das ist die Kupplung von der DUC!


 
Niemals


----------



## lomo (9. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Warst Du schon mal hinter mir
> ...



Nicht beim Radfahren!


----------



## Sarrois (9. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Nicht beim Radfahren!


 


Wo issn der Moderator
Der _Mobbing Dick_ hat's wieder auf die Ausländer abgesehen


----------



## DerandereJan (9. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _Mobbing Dick_


----------



## lomo (9. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wo issn der Moderator
> Der _Mobbing Dick_ hat's wieder auf die Ausländer abgesehen



Aussergewärtige, bitte.
Ausländer sind wir alle ...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (9. März 2012)

Grad passend zum Thema, heut angemeldet, vllt sollte ich meinen Nick  in Duc_hämmerer ändern


----------



## Sarrois (12. März 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Grad passend zum Thema, heut angemeldet, vllt sollte ich meinen Nick in Duc_hämmerer ändern
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075884
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1075885


 
Geiles Mobbed,
bin ich letztens auch mal ausgiebig gefahren
Hätte gerne den Motor mit dem Handling meiner alten FS 650 E


----------



## Houschter (12. März 2012)

Notruf an alle SSP-ler! 

Hab gerade mein Alltagsrad um seine Schaltung erleichtert und nun passt die Kettenlänge nicht so ideal. Von daher suche ich ein "halbes" Kettenglied mit 1/8" Weite, so wie dieses hier. Hat zufällig jemand sowas zuhause?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (12. März 2012)

Komm zur Vernunft zurück und schraub die Schaltung wieder dran...


----------



## Sarrois (12. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Komm zur Vernunft zurück und schraub die Schaltung wieder dran...



Sag mal wann wurden bei Euch in der Palz das letzte Mal Erdstrahlen gemessen


----------



## Houschter (12. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Komm zur Vernunft zurück und schraub die Schaltung wieder dran...



Mit Unvernunft hat das nix zu tun. Die Teile waren ca. 20! Jahre alt und völlig fertig. Wir reden hier über mein Trek 8000 Bj. 1992. Geschätzte Anzahl der Gangwechsel in den letzten 3 Jahren: 2-3,  wenn an dem Rad was unnötig war, dann die Schaltung.  

Keine Angst, im Wald bleibt alles wie gehabt bei 3x9...


----------



## lomo (12. März 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Notruf an alle SSP-ler!
> 
> Hab gerade mein Alltagsrad um seine Schaltung erleichtert und nun passt die Kettenlänge nicht so ideal. Von daher suche ich ein "halbes" Kettenglied mit 1/8" Weite, so wie dieses hier. Hat zufällig jemand sowas zuhause?



Boah, muss mal in den Keller gehen. Ich glaub bei meinem Exzentriker war damals so'n halbes Ding dabei ...

Erdstrahlen? Wieso?


----------



## rmfausi (12. März 2012)

Ich hab nix, muss deswegen auch mit Kettenspanner fahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Levty (13. März 2012)

Soll ich dir horizontale Ausfallenden dran schweißen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (13. März 2012)

Lass mal, wäre zwar die Lösung aber ganz so drastisch sollen die Änderungen nun auch nicht werden.
Hab mittlerweile ein passendes Teil gefunden.


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2012)

Neuer Staubsauger, neuer Akkuschrauber, endlich Ökostrom, ein bissel was zur Bikepflege und neue Gummischuhe:


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2012)

Ökostrom aus dem Birkenwald ??
Berichte mal von der Bikepflege!
Hab gerade das Salz 3 Stunden aus meinem RAW-Rahmen rauspoliert! 
Stahlwolle + Neverdull hat am besten geholfen!
Glaub ich kauf mir mal ne Poliermaschine, oder nen Aufsatz für die Bohrmaschine, schließlich werde ich ja auch nicht jünger


----------



## Quente (14. März 2012)

darf deine frau den staubsauger auch benutzen ???


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> darf deine frau den staubsauger auch benutzen ???


Dürfte, wenn sie könnte. Hat den Auftrag 26t Schotter vom Hof ums Haus auf die Terasse zu scheppen......


----------



## Quente (14. März 2012)

...neu gebaut und noch sooooo viel schotter ???


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...neu gebaut und noch sooooo viel schotter ???


pssst....der architekt liest mit...sonst will der noch die Schlussrechnung früher machen....


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. März 2012)

Gehört die Säge zum Ökostrom oder zur Bikepflege?


----------



## Levty (15. März 2012)

Und der Akkuschrauber ist dann für deine Frau?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. März 2012)

für den Sohnemann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

stimmt


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Neuer Staubsauger, blablablablablablablablablablablablablabla


 
wenn Du jetzt noch ein Bügeleisen kaufst, kannst Du einmal die Woche vorbeikommen


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> wenn Du jetzt noch ein Bügeleisen kaufst, kannst Du einmal die Woche vorbeikommen


Was zahlst du? Bin übrigens Nacktbügler....


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was zahlst du? Bin übrigens Nacktbügler....


 
Im Moment zahl ich 12 Oiro, Familienvater bekämst du etwas mehr

unn zum Glück bügelt die nedd nackt:kotz:


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Im Moment zahl ich 12 Oiro, Familienvater bekämst du etwas mehr


Für 12 Oiro kannst du eine(n) aus Neunkirchen oder Homburg antanzen lassen. Bei mir lohnt sich für den Betrag keine 2. Lohnsteuerkarte...


So, zurück zur Schlachtplatte. Meinen Bagger habe ich ein wenig "entfärbt", sprich die weißen Anbauteile (bis auf Gabel) entfernt.
Klemmgriffe sind jetzt schwarze Ragley und der Sattel ein schwarzer WTB Pure V. Achja: Neue Pedal in nicht ganz passendem Farbton für die neuen Gummischuhe sind auch endlich dran:


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2012)

Cool

Welche Gummischuhe sind es jetzt geworden?
Und haben die ne stabile Sohle?


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2012)

fiveten Freeride. Jetzt schlussendlich bei Hibike bestellt. Größe hat laut Tabelle auf Anhieb gepasst. Die Schuhe siehste aber auch oben auf dem Bild neben dem Staubsauger....

Jetzt muss ich nur noch fahren üben....


----------



## Thorsten_F (15. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ..sonst will der noch die Schlussrechnung früher machen....



ist schon geschrieben. Ich muss nur noch auf senden drücken


----------



## Flugrost (16. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nur noch fahren üben....



Komm mal wieder rüber, dann machen wir das zusammen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb_nico (16. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Und der Akkuschrauber ist dann für deine Frau?


Öhm, ist das nen blauer Bosch? Da liest man häufig, dass die Bohrfutter eiern?


----------



## Optimizer (16. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Komm mal wieder rüber, dann machen wir das zusammen.



Würd ja so gern, aber Bau und Frau und Kind lassen mich einfach nicht dazu kommen



mtb_nico schrieb:


> Öhm, ist das nen blauer Bosch? Da liest man häufig, dass die Bohrfutter eiern?



Eiert nix; eignet sich bei meine Gasporenbetonsteinen auch wunderbau zum bohren.


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

so ich hab mich dann kurzer hand umentschieden, weil ich mit liefertermin unbekannt nicht leben konnte


----------



## Rider78 (17. März 2012)

Hey wirklich nett das neue Rad 
Ist nen Razorblade 29 in nem edlem Carbon matt 
So nun Frage aller Fragen:
Wie fährt es sich???

Gruß


----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

Rider78 schrieb:


> Hey wirklich nett das neue Rad
> Ist nen Razorblade 29 in nem edlem Carbon matt
> So nun Frage aller Fragen:
> Wie fährt es sich???
> ...




also nachdem ich heute die dahnerican east hinter mir habe muss ich sagen das ich nicht mehr freiwillig auf ein 26 ht steigen will.
für meinen einsatzzweck das absolute optimum !!!


----------



## Rider78 (17. März 2012)

??? dahnerican east ???

Ich hab heute nen Shopping-Marathon mit meiner Frau hinter mir und dass bei diesem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (17. März 2012)

ja das ist ne super tour in der dahner ecke (danke opti), geile trails und alles was das herz begehrt   ca .50km und 1333hm


shoppingtour klingt aber auch gut


----------



## südpfälzer (17. März 2012)

Hi unocz,
da waren wir heute in der gleichen Ecke unterwegs, allerdings mehr im Westen. Von Dahn Richtung Hauenstein bin ich erst nach 1600 gefahren.


----------



## Optimizer (18. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> ja das ist ne super tour in der dahner ecke (danke opti), geile trails und alles was das herz begehrt   ca .50km und 1333hm



hab mir doch gedacht, der Aussichtspunkt kommt mir bekannt vor...


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

..schöne Mobbed!


----------



## Dddakk (19. März 2012)

..schönes Mobbed! 

(aber die Flaschenfüllung schohschiert nicht mit den Felgen-Dihkalls)  

(Neidmodus aus, gligg)


----------



## cougar1982 (20. März 2012)

schönes bike. aber bekommt man die hintere trinkflasche ohne probleme wieder raus??? das sieht sehr eng aus.


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so ich hab mich dann kurzer hand umentschieden, weil ich mit liefertermin unbekannt nicht leben konnte


 
Schönes Bike,
find ich auch viel schöner als das Focus


----------



## Quente (20. März 2012)

...aber sind die Räder nicht viiiiel zu groß?


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2012)

Quente schrieb:


> ...aber sind die Räder nicht viiiiel zu groß?



uiii....auf so Diskussionen darf ich mich hier nicht einlassen. Da versaut mir das Katasteramt sowie der große Herr K. ziemlich die Meinung....


----------



## Kelme (20. März 2012)

Solange das Katasteramt im meinen Sinne arbeitet (Warum wohl ?) brauche ich da selbst nicht tätig werden. 

Memo an mich: Nochmals mit dem Architekten reden. Da ist noch was offen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Memo an mich: Nochmals mit dem Architekten reden. Da ist noch was offen ...



Halsche bald die Gosch!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. März 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> so ich hab mich dann kurzer hand umentschieden, weil ich mit liefertermin unbekannt nicht leben konnte



Schön, gefällt mir!

Die Sattelüberhöhung ist ein wenig knapp. Klappt es da noch mit dem Vortrieb? Bremsgriffe schön freeridemäßig vorgedreht! 

Gestaltungsvorschlag: Kauf Dir ´ne neue Trinkflasche! Die am Sitzrohr geht zu dem Rad gar nicht! Der Gelbton der anderen ist auch sehr dominant! Ansonsten prima. 

Viel Spaß!!!


----------



## Thorsten_F (20. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Solange das Katasteramt im meinen Sinne arbeitet (Warum wohl ?) brauche ich da selbst nicht tätig werden.
> 
> Memo an mich: Nochmals mit dem Architekten reden. Da ist noch was offen ...



ich höre.


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2012)

Thorsten_F schrieb:


> ich höre.


Im Wintergarten fallen die Sockelfliesen ab.... kannst du den Fliesenleger nochmal schicken!?!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (20. März 2012)

Habe ich Baumangel gehört?


----------



## Thorsten_F (20. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Im Wintergarten fallen die Sockelfliesen ab.... kannst du den Fliesenleger nochmal schicken!?!



das liegt an der Rüttelplatte


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Fallen dann die Fliesen in den Tunnel um herum Annweiler dann auch ab?


----------



## unocz (20. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Schön, gefällt mir!
> 
> Die Sattelüberhöhung ist ein wenig knapp. Klappt es da noch mit dem Vortrieb? Bremsgriffe schön freeridemäßig vorgedreht!
> 
> ...


 

neue trinkflasche ist geordert. sattelüberhöhung brauch man bei 29 jetzt nicht so sehr 
druck auf den pedalen ist ausreichend vorhanden


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Fallen dann die Fliesen in den Tunnel um herum Annweiler dann auch ab?


 
Wenn Du mit Termignonis durchschredderst auf jeden Fall

Btw, wassn das foa a Nicknähm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> .. brrrrrummmm....
> Btw, wassn das foa a Nicknähm



Weller? Ach, falsches Forum. Welcher?


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Weller? Ach, falsches Forum. Welcher?


 
Nee, nedd in dem Forum, wo mein Avatar grad aktualisiert wurde


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nee, nedd in dem Forum, wo mein Avatar grad aktualisiert wurde



Wie? Hoschd'n an neie Awwataar?
Nimmi den Garfield in Doppel-D?


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wie? Hoschd'n an neie Awwataar?
> Nimmi den Garfield in Doppel-D?


 
Was haschde gesaad?
Isch kann doch kää schwäbisch

De Garfiel iss in Pängsion
Außerdem hodd der "G"


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Außerdem hodd der "G"



Ich hab es gerade gesehen. 
Alles was größer ist, als ne Hand voll, ist mir zu gefährlich ...


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich hab es gerade gesehen.
> Alles was größer ist, als ne Hand voll, ist mir zu gefährlich ...


 
Das geht schon, da hörscht dann de Wecker morjens auch scheen gedämmt

Und deshalb geh ich jetzt ja drei mal die Woche Eisen biegen

Hattest Du mir nedd bei dem Nightride erzählt Du hättest auch Nachholbedarf im Winter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Das geht schon, da hörscht dann de Wecker morjens auch scheen gedämmt
> 
> Und deshalb geh ich jetzt ja drei mal die Woche Eisen biegen
> 
> Hattest Du mir nedd bei dem Nightride erzählt Du hättest auch Nachholbedarf im Winter



Nachholbedarf bezüglich was? Schorle?


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Nachholbedarf bezüglich was? Schorle?


 
Sicher nedd


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Eisen biegen? (Wasauchimmerdesis)


----------



## Sarrois (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Eisen biegen? (Wasauchimmerdesis)


 
Wänn de digge Tüde hewe willscht, dann muschd vorher Eise biege gehn
Dann iss das aach nädd mehr gefährlich


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wänn de digge Tüde hewe willscht, dann muschd vorher Eise biege gehn
> Dann iss das aach nädd mehr gefährlich



Dann geh ich liewer net Eise biege ...


----------



## Lynus (20. März 2012)

Normalerweise halte ich mich in diesem Thread ja etwas zurück, aber heute kann ich nicht anders 






Ja, es ist das, wonach es aussieht


----------



## metalfreak (20. März 2012)

Lange hat das Stück Alu auf sich warten lassen.


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Was ist das?


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Was ist das?


Sorry, aber ich muss schon wieder die Dialektik ins Spiel bringen:
"Bleddsch ferbooh".....


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber ich muss schon wieder die Dialektik ins Spiel bringen:
> "Bleddsch ferbooh".....



*Gröööööööööööööööhl* 
Sehr gut, der war sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (20. März 2012)

Konnte es mir nicht verkneifen mim Schrauben schon anzufangen. Morgen folgt die Vollendung


----------



## lomo (20. März 2012)

Ging jetz aber fix!


----------



## metalfreak (20. März 2012)

Ma tut was ma kann. Wenns ferdisch is, kummt noch en gscheides Bild vom Velo


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2012)

Heiligs blechle


----------



## Sarrois (21. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Heiligs blechle


 
Fibbs, sag mal, welcher Abstammung bist Du eigentlich


----------



## Hardtail94 (21. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Heiligs blech*le*



... ausm Schwoobeländ*le*!


----------



## Teufelstisch (21. März 2012)

Dann passt auch das Avatar: Gelbfüßler...


----------



## Sarrois (21. März 2012)

Teufelstisch schrieb:


> Dann passt auch das Avatar: Gelbfüßler...



Griiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiins


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. März 2012)

Wenn dann Gäählfiesler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (21. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wenn dann Gäählfiesler



Egal ob Gäählfiessler odda Schwobasäggel,
alles ähn Gehsocks


----------



## metalfreak (21. März 2012)

So der Testaufbau steht. Schöne Bilder muss ich irgendwann noch machen


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Egal ob Gäählfiessler odda Schwobasäggel,
> alles ähn Gehsocks



Obacht!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> So der Testaufbau steht. Schöne Bilder muss ich irgendwann noch machen


Wird mit der Dorado schwierig - ich finde, die versaut jedes sonst recht schöne Bike...  (jaja, Gschmacksach)


Mein neuer LRS fürs Torque ist mittlerweile aufgebaut, allerdings habe ich das Gefühl, dass die Speichenspannungen (Unterschied li./re.) nicht passen, daher warte ich mal noch die Meinung des Spezis ab und fahre heute nochmal den alten 

Das Vorderrad als "Bilder-Summe":



* + *

* + *

* = *



Die Hinterradnabe ist zwar auch schon eingespeicht, aber davon fehlt das "Gesamtbild" noch:


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2012)

wo ist denn die evo besser als die alte? Geräuschoptimiert?


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wo ist denn die evo besser als die alte? Geräuschoptimiert?


 In Anlehnung an die Abgasanlagen aus Zuffenhausen? 

Die erste, die ich bekommen habe (Falschlieferung: rote Nabe im Karton mit Aufschrift "schwarz" ) war recht leise für eine Hope, die schwarze knattert wie gewohnt  Da gibts wohl echt große Toleranzen, ich besitze ja auch eine "Zauber-Nabe" von Hope, die so leise ist wie eine XT  alles original, nix dran gemacht!

PS: Wenn du es echt nicht wissen solltest, was an den Evo neu ist, kann ich dich gerne aufklären...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2012)

die blauen sind am Lautesten


----------



## lomo (23. März 2012)

Hätt' ich früher wissen müssen.
Wenn ich meine schwarze jetzt blau mache, wird dann ... ach nee, dummer Gedanke


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Hätt' ich früher wissen müssen.
> Wenn ich meine schwarze jetzt blau mache, wird dann ... ach nee, dummer Gedanke



Könnten dann aber nen SCHLAG abbekommen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> die blauen sind am Lautesten


 Wobei... meine Flüster-Nabe ist (wie die besagte falsch gelieferte) auch rot...! Verschwörung!! 




lomo schrieb:


> Hätt' ich früher wissen müssen.
> Wenn ich meine schwarze jetzt blau mache, wird dann ... ach nee, dummer Gedanke


Kommt ganz auf dich an, ob du laut wirst, wenn du dich blau machst...


----------



## lomo (23. März 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Kommt ganz auf dich an, ob du laut wirst, wenn du dich blau machst...



Das verlangt ja förmlich nach einer Versuchsreihe!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Das verlangt ja förmlich nach einer Versuchsreihe!


:schorle:


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Also meine Schwarze ist schön laut. Ersetzt in den meisten Fällen die Klingel...

Ich denke, dass der Fettgehalt im Innern den Sound ausmacht,
vielleicht isses aber doch die Farbe, dann würde ich gerne mal eine blaue hören.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass der Fettgehalt im Innern den Sound ausmacht


Das ist nur eine Sache und auch eine nicht sehr dauerhafte - das Fett ist irgendwann einfach nicht mehr da, wo es dämpfen würde. Der wirkliche Clou ist die Länge der Sperrklinkenfedern, die sind bei meiner leisen etwas kürzer (wirklich nur ganz minimal) und die Klinken stehen so weniger unter Druck, was dann zu Klickern statt Knattern führt. Hat wohl auch keinen funktionellen Nachteil, die Nabe läuft so nun schon seit ca. 3,5 Jahren.


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

OK - wo kann man längere Sperrklinkenfedern kaufen?
Und gibt es Lautlauf-Fett?


----------



## Sarrois (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK - wo kann man längere Sperrklinkenfedern kaufen?
> Und gibt es Lautlauf-Fett?


 
Bohr ein paar Löcher rein und füll Feuerzeugbenzin ein

Der Leichtbaufaktor ist in meiner Version auch erheblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also meine Schwarze ist schön laut. Ersetzt in den meisten Fällen die Klingel...
> 
> Ich denke, dass der Fettgehalt im Innern den Sound ausmacht,
> vielleicht isses aber doch die Farbe, dann würde ich gerne mal eine blaue hören.



Ich habe zwei Bikes mit blauen Hopes  

bis bald im Wald


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Da mir das noch nicht aufgefallen ist, muss es doch am Fett und den Sperrklinken liegen, und nicht an der Farbe.


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> OK - wo kann man längere Sperrklinkenfedern kaufen?
> Und gibt es Lautlauf-Fett?


Also die Federn, die ich mal nachgekauft habe, waren so lang, dass sie wieder zu knatterndem Sound geführt haben...! Nach Lautstärke gestaffelt habe ich die aber noch nirgends gesehen  ..... Wie geil wäre das denn? Sperrklinken-Federn in 5dB Schritten 
Wenn es laut sein soll, solltest du eher dünnes, nicht so zähes Fett verwenden und nur da hin schmieren, wo es unbedingt nötig ist. Manche, die auf den lauten Sound stehen, entfernen alles an Fett, was nicht unbedingtestens nötig ist...




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Bikes mit blauen Hopes


Hmm, die Nabe in deinem Hardtail war aber nicht besonders laut, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## eL (23. März 2012)

watt sacht der diensthabende forums inschnör zu dem thema ? woiss der überhaupt wenn man ihn ma brauch?
smuhb hast du die feder ausgemessen? federkonstante errechnet? wo bekommt man die kürzeren federn? oder waren das etwas ausschuß federn die sich da in die endmontage geschmuggelt ham ? wie is hope eigentlich zu seinem qm zertifikat gekommen bei den vielen abweichungen.

fragen über fragen


----------



## Optimizer (23. März 2012)

Der Lauteste und damit ultimativer Sperrklinken-King bin immer noch ich!


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. März 2012)

eL schrieb:


> smuhb hast du die feder ausgemessen? federkonstante errechnet? wo bekommt man die kürzeren federn? oder waren das etwas ausschuß federn die sich da in die endmontage geschmuggelt ham ?


Nicht ausgemessen, nur verglichen (sieht man am Winkel der Klinken und merkt man daran, wie viel Kraft man zum runterdrücken braucht). Habe die Nabe so bekommen, war wohl "Toleranz"...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Der Lauteste und damit ultimativer Sperrklinken-King bin immer noch ich!


Du musst dafür ja auch zur Strafe die Hammershit mit dir rumschleppen


----------



## Deleted 38566 (23. März 2012)

> Hmm, die Nabe in deinem Hardtail war aber nicht besonders laut, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...



Also, die Naben am Hardtail sind bei mir die lautesten, die ich habe.

Welche sind jetzt am lautesten?


----------



## el Zimbo (23. März 2012)

Ihr habt Probleme...

Meine Nabe ist ungewartet und heute bestimmt noch lauter, als beim Neukauf.
Als hätte ich die Zeit und die Muse, Naben auf zu schrauben und Saund-Tjuning zu betreiben...

Reid on!


----------



## lomo (24. März 2012)

So Kinners.
Wir machen mal einen Termin, ich pack das Messequipment ein und dann knattern wir um die Wette. Habe mittlerweile ne schwarze Hope im roten Rad verbaut ....
Wieviel dB? (noch) keine Ahnung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. März 2012)

Gut, aber mit zwei Rädern gleichzeitig fahren, wird für mich eine echte Herausvorderung.


----------



## eL (24. März 2012)

Das klingt nach einem Hope treffen ;-)
federn oder keine egal
schalten oder nicht schalten egal


aber knattern MUSS !


----------



## Levty (24. März 2012)

Freilauf... pff.


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Freilauf... pff.


Hipster - chrchrchrr


----------



## Levty (24. März 2012)

So hip, dass eins meiner 10 Fixies sogar die Kette links hat. chr chr chr.


----------



## Kelme (24. März 2012)

Es?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (24. März 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Es?


Der da:





(Hab keine Schneebesen da gehabt. Für die Probefahrt mussten diese herhalten...)


----------



## Joshua60 (24. März 2012)

Kette linkskenne ich ja nur vom Tandem. Aber wäre ein redundanter Doppelkettensinglespeeder auch möglich?


----------



## lomo (24. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Der da:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo issen hier der Gefällt-mir-Button?


----------



## eL (24. März 2012)

der iss genau neben dem "du hast ja ne macke" button.

lev du musst echt lange weile haben.


----------



## Quente (24. März 2012)

Die Kette links fährt das dann rückwärts?


----------



## roischiffer (24. März 2012)

Daß man einfach das Innenlager umdreht kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen - aber wie läuft das mit der veränderten Laufrichtung der HR-Nabe, oder is die Fix


----------



## Radler-01 (24. März 2012)

da muß man wahrscheinlich nur die oben vielfach beschriebenen Sperrklinken umgedreht in der passenden Länge und Geräuschintensität -ach nee, das eine verursacht ja das andere- verbauen und schon ist alles klar. 

Oder eine SSP-Nabe verkehrt einbauen, dann könnte man rückwärts fahren. 

Und schon hätten wir eine Idee: ein Rad mit Doppelkette, eine für vorwärts (+) und eine für rückwärts (-)



... + und - hebt sich doch auf ... ist das dann 0 SP oder ein DAF-MTB. 







ich weiß: Fixies haben die Funktion schon (neben Nässe aufsaugen ), das andere wäre aber bestimmt optisch reizvoller ...


----------



## Radler-01 (24. März 2012)

Levty schrieb:


>


 

Ist das ein englisches Rad - die fahren doch links, oder ?


----------



## Dddakk (24. März 2012)

..in Heidelberg fährt jeder Zweite links..


----------



## Levty (24. März 2012)

eL schrieb:


> lev du musst echt lange weile haben.


Nö. Ne Werkstatt. 

Ist ein motobecane Rahmen. Ist weder der erste, noch der letzte Rahmen, der in dem Stil Heidelberg unsicher macht . 

Der Antrieb ist fix. Durch den Konterring kannst auch links fahren. Das Innenlager kann man und muss man nicht drehen. Wieso auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (24. März 2012)

Ist morgen jemand von euch aufm Weinbiet?


----------



## `Smubob´ (25. März 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Meine Nabe ist ungewartet und heute bestimmt noch lauter, als beim Neukauf.


Ja, davon kann man ausgehen.




lomo schrieb:


> So Kinners.
> Wir machen mal einen Termin, ich pack das Messequipment ein und dann knattern wir um die Wette.


Klasse!  Alleine schon ein Hope-Train auf einem Trail dürfte akustisch interessant sein... ich sehe schon die Wanderer vor den imaginären herannahenden Killerbienen-Schwärmen reißaus nehmen 




Joshua60 schrieb:


> Aber wäre ein redundanter Doppelkettensinglespeeder auch möglich?


Sicher! Es gibt ja Flip-Flop-Naben, die auf der einen Seite ein fixes Ritzel und auf der anderen Seite eins mit Freilauf haben. Wäre dann eine Kette für alles und eine nur zusätzlich für den Antrieb - wenn man 800PS-Waden hat vielleicht sinnvoll. Oder natürlich umgekehrt, eine Kette für alles und eine nur zum Bremsen - der Sinn davon ist natürlich fraglich... würde aber bei einem knatternden Freilauf lustige Effekte haben 




roischiffer schrieb:


> Daß man einfach das Innenlager umdreht kann ich ja noch nachvollziehen


Ich nicht


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

So. War heute durch St. Martin gefahren, die Touris mit der Hope erschrecken


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (25. März 2012)

Das hättest du aber heute auch zusammen mit dem Opti machen können.


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> So. War heute durch St. Martin gefahren, die Touris mit der Hope erschrecken



Macht Dich so was nedd wahnsinnig

Ich kann so penetrante Geräusche nedd a
Mir hat der Formularotz gelangt


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Macht Dich so was nedd wahnsinnig
> 
> Ich kann so penetrante Geräusche nedd a
> Mir hat der Formularotz gelangt



Das ist wie im Berufsleben, manche Geräusche werden akzeptiert, manche nicht.
Freilauf ist i.O., schleifende Bremse nicht!


----------



## roischiffer (25. März 2012)

Bergab-Ohrmuschel-Poser

erinnert mich entfernt an den Schubkarrenwitz: du bist gefeuert - das Ratt muß quiekquiekquiek machen


----------



## Sarrois (25. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Das ist wie im Berufsleben, manche Geräusche werden akzeptiert!



Jajajaja am Motor "Jugend forscht" und wir müssen's ausbügeln


----------



## lomo (25. März 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jajajaja am Motor "Jugend forscht" und wir müssen's ausbügeln



Momentemal! Wenn euer Kram ne doofe Resonanzfrequenz hat, können wir doch nix dafür!
Ausserdem kann man ja ne aktive AGA verbauen ....

BTW, was kann man bei den Inselaffen lernen? Ausser schwarzen Humor ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. März 2012)

Wie man die britische Haute Cuisine z.B. Haggis überlebt??? Essig auf die frittierten Franzosen dann sollen sie besser am Gaumen vorbei gleiten.
Vielleicht auch wie man die gebackenen Bohnen vom Frühstück lautlos verdaut usw. Herr lomo denk doch mal positiv, die Insel hat schon was. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2012)

Moinsen,

ich wollte nur mal kurz in die Runde winken.... 

Es ist fast soweit.... ab nächsten Montag sind wir mit ~15-20 Leuten wieder für eine ganze Woche in euren schönen Gefilden.(Homebase Ruppertsberg)

Selbstredend würde ich mich riesig freuen, wenn sich die eine oder andere Ausfahrt mit einem oder mehreren von euch Dummbabblern garnieren ließe....

Wir werden hauptsächlich im Neustädter Raum unterwegs sein, mehrere Gruppen bilden (5-7 Leutz) und zwischen Dummfug und langen Touren versuchen für alle etwas zu bieten...

Ich kanns kaum erwarten!

Grüße Jan

: An die Herren Flugrost,lomo und Houschter:  Für euch ist Obiges keine Bitte, sondern Pflichtprogramm! Ihr dürft nur den Tag auswählen....


----------



## Sarrois (26. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Momentemal! Wenn euer Kram ne doofe Resonanzfrequenz hat, können wir doch nix dafür!
> Ausserdem kann man ja ne aktive AGA verbauen ....
> 
> BTW, was kann man bei den Inselaffen lernen? Ausser schwarzen Humor ...



Active iss zu deijer!
Das wolle die Froschfresser nedd bleche desweje sinn die Anlage jo nur noch so dünn wie Coladoseblech und klappere aach so

Axo, schwarzen Humor hab ich genug
Fragt sich wer da der Lehrer iss



rmfausi schrieb:


> Wie man die britische Haute Cuisine z.B. Haggis überlebt??? Essig auf die frittierten Franzosen dann sollen sie besser am Gaumen vorbei gleiten.
> Vielleicht auch wie man die gebackenen Bohnen vom Frühstück lautlos verdaut usw. Herr lomo denk doch mal positiv, die Insel hat schon was.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Das Frühstück ist zum:kotz:
Und sonst ernähr ich mich hier nur noch von 280gr Steaks 
Alles Andere ist für die Tonne


----------



## lomo (26. März 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ... Herr lomo denk doch mal positiv, die Insel hat schon was.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



British Steel


----------



## lomo (26. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> ...
> : An die Herren Flugrost,lomo und Houschter:  Für euch ist Obiges keine Bitte, sondern Pflichtprogramm! Ihr dürft nur den Tag auswählen....



Samstag und/oder Sonntag wäre passend


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. März 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> So. War heute durch St. Martin gefahren, die Touris mit der Hope erschrecken


Ich bewege mich heute mal auf leisen Sohlen... glatte Reifen, leiser Freilauf und sogar die Rahmenoberfläche wurde für nochmal nachbearbetet zwecks niedrigerem Luftreibungswiderstand 








lomo schrieb:


> Ausserdem kann man ja ne aktive AGA verbauen ....


aktive AGA = mit hübschen kleinen Schaufelrädchen drin?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> **: An die Herren Flugrost,lomo und Houschter:  Für euch ist Obiges keine Bitte, sondern Pflichtprogramm! Ihr dürft nur den Tag auswählen....



Aha, die Herren Flugrost, Lomo und Houschter werden für Wegweisungen bezahlt! Wie ist denn da der Tarif?


----------



## DerandereJan (26. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Wie ist denn da der Tarif?




Leistungsbezogen....


----------



## lomo (26. März 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Aha, die Herren Flugrost, Lomo und Houschter werden für Wegweisungen *bezahlt*! Wie ist denn da der Tarif?



In Naturalien versteht sich!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (26. März 2012)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Moinsen,
> 
> ich wollte nur mal kurz in die Runde winken....
> 
> ...


 
in der Woche hätte ich Urlaub. Einen Tag würde ich mal den Umzug unterbrechen und mich euch anschließen


----------



## Flugrost (26. März 2012)

Unbezahlbar.


----------



## lomo (26. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Unbezahlbar.


----------



## Radler-01 (27. März 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Unbezahlbar.


 

für alles andere gibt es "masterCard" ...


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2012)

Na das lässt sich ja schon herrvorragend an....


----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

@derJandere: über Ostern werden Flugrost, Houschter und viele andere in den Vogesen sein...


----------



## DerandereJan (27. März 2012)

Gut, dass wir schon die ganze Woche davor bei euch sind....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (27. März 2012)

Gut dass IHR Urlaub habt... 
Wir sind Freitag bis Montag weg.


----------



## Kelme (30. März 2012)

Nach Wochen der freudig ertragenen Abstinenz kann/darf/muss/werde ich jetzt doch wieder mein Geländeschaltungsfrontfederungsfahrrad instand setzen.




Zeichen und Wunder von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## DerandereJan (6. April 2012)

Wer wäre denn eigentlich jetzt von den Genannten am WE um NW anzutreffen?


----------



## lomo (7. April 2012)

Äh, ich wäre noch da, allerdings zeitlich etwas eingeschränkt. So wie es aussieht, ginge es bei mir nur am Sonntag nachmittag


----------



## DerandereJan (7. April 2012)

Hatte für morgen Weinbiet, Kalmit auf dem Programm....

Wärst du da dabei oder ist von DEN Hügeln an Ostern komplett abzuraten?


----------



## lomo (7. April 2012)

Nö, muss man nicht komplett abraten von.
Aber wie gesagt, wird es bei mir erst nachmittags, bis ich loskomme.


----------



## DerandereJan (7. April 2012)

Gut, dann steht mein Plan.... Abfahrt gegen 10:00 in Ruppertsberg. Steuern dann über Weinbiet, Wolfsburg die Kalmit durchs Kaltenbrunner Tal an. Telenummer gibts Pn lomo 

Werden bis etwa 1800 am Berg bleiben, Mitfahrer sind gerne gesehen!

Grüße Jan


----------



## Optimizer (9. April 2012)

Für 30 das Ragley Bagger 288 auf familienfreundlich getrimmt....


----------



## lomo (9. April 2012)

Die zwei haben sichtlich Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. April 2012)

Auf dem Hinterrad fahren dürfte so viel einfacher gehen...


----------



## lomo (11. April 2012)

Warten wir den nächsten Film vom Opti ab ...


----------



## Sarrois (11. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Warten wir den nächsten Film vom Opti ab ...



Seine Frau legt ihn um.....


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Auf dem Hinterrad fahren dürfte so viel einfacher gehen...



Hinterradversetzen ist deutlich schwerer geworden.....


----------



## lomo (12. April 2012)

Mein zukünftiges Rad ...








Gibt's hier


----------



## el Zimbo (12. April 2012)

Kommt dein Post nicht 11 Tage zu spät?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Kommt dein Post nicht 11 Tage zu spät?



Da war in beiden Fällen Alkohol im Spiel
Das ist klar

So ich mach mich dann mal auf den Weg nach Dahnerican West


----------



## strandi (15. April 2012)

Strandinator hat aufgerüstet 

Zum freireiten:




Zum weitreiten:




Für den Durchblick:




Für den Überblick:


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2012)

Strandi, 50% von dem Kram würde ich direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Kannst du dir jetzt aussuchen .


----------



## strandi (15. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Strandi, 50% von dem Kram würde ich direkt in die Tonne kloppen. Kannst du dir jetzt aussuchen .



Lass mich raten...1 und 2? 
1 ist zu cool und 2 zu chemisch?


----------



## Kelme (15. April 2012)

50% richtig. Chemie passt schon mal mit Entsorgung. Die Feiftänn finde ich allerdings schnuckelig.


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2012)

Ich weiß jetzt wo das Waldsterben herkommt...........


----------



## Dddakk (16. April 2012)

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah!   Speichlfluss!  Ich kann so nicht arbeiten!   Mach sofort das Bornobildchen weg!


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. April 2012)

Lecker Frühstück


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah! Speichlfluss! Ich kann so nicht arbeiten! Mach sofort das Bornobildchen weg!


 
Heeeeeeeeee,
ich bin froh, dass ich das Bild noch machen konnte, bevor ich den Teller inhaliert habe


----------



## Optimizer (16. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich weiß jetzt wo das Waldsterben herkommt...........



Hilschbergplatte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hilschbergplatte?


 
Jep
Die lag awwa ganz schön schwer im Magen


----------



## flowbike (16. April 2012)

der Lewwakäs mid Brodgardofle war aber au ned schlecht


----------



## Sarrois (16. April 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> der Lewwakäs mid Brodgardofle war aber au ned schlecht



Die hädd ich besser aach gäss.
:furz:

Die Ingo die arm Sau, der litt hinner mia unna akutäm Sauerstoffmangel und zeigte schon leichte Vergiftungserscheinungen


----------



## Levty (16. April 2012)

Da ich weder Mountains noch Mountainbikes habe, wird auf diese Art und Weise hier im Flach- und Gegenwindland für Abwechslung gesorgt:





PS: Brauche mehr Zähne...


----------



## Flugrost (16. April 2012)

Und mehr Scheibe hinten! Well done!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. April 2012)

Paar Höhenmeter kann man auch auf so einer Holzpiste sammeln


----------



## Flugrost (16. April 2012)

Höhenmeter sind uninteressant - der Stundenweltrekord lockt.


----------



## Levty (16. April 2012)

Bring mich nicht auf Dumme Ideen. 
Neues Blatt + Kette sind unterwegs. Lenker muss noch montiert werden.


----------



## Flugrost (16. April 2012)

Weitermachen!

__ Warum ich das sage? Weil nur Schwimmer können Kacheln zählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (16. April 2012)

Holzbahn


----------



## guru39 (16. April 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Bring mich nicht auf Dumme Ideen.
> Neues Blatt + Kette sind unterwegs. Lenker muss noch montiert werden.



Komm einfach bei mir vorbei, den Lenker kann isch dir dranschrauben


----------



## Flugrost (17. April 2012)

Brezel (=RR) kannst sogar Du nicht.


----------



## mtb_nico (17. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die Feiftänn finde ich allerdings schnuckelig.


Die sehen an den Füßen aber aus wie Holzklötze (Antje lässt grüßen) und die Schweißfüße sind auch alles andere als schnuckelig, aber wenn du drauf stehst...


----------



## Kelme (17. April 2012)

Ich hab' doch solche Treter gar nicht. Ich bin doch so'n Clickie-Fahrer.
Es sollte außerdem nur ein verstärkter Hinweis sein, dass es der Schuh nicht ist. Aber der nordische Athlet will ja nicht weiter raten ... . Ok, es bleibt ja nicht mehr viel .


----------



## el Zimbo (17. April 2012)

@Niggo: Da lehnt sich aber einer weit aus dem Fenster... OWW8!!! 

(PS: Nenne mir drei AWP-Mitgleider, die nicht 5.10 fahren.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (17. April 2012)

definiere mitgliedschaft


----------



## lomo (17. April 2012)

.


----------



## strandi (17. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Aber der nordische Athlet will ja nicht weiter raten ... . Ok, es bleibt ja nicht mehr viel .



Na weil Du es bist rate ich weiter: der Ciclo...weil zu neumodisch / zu viel  Technik


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Apropos Mitglied ... habe da was neues im Auge, damit ich federwegmässig mithalten kann ...



Autschn


----------



## strandi (17. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Apropos Mitglied ... habe da was neues im Auge, damit ich federwegmässig mithalten kann ...





endlich mal n hobel wo man net ständig mitm kettenblatt aufsetzt


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

_Mi, 18.04.12 16:05 Uhr __-- _
_Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. _
_Mi, 18.04.12 16:46 Uhr __Neuwied _
_Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. _
_Do, 19.04.12 05:21 Uhr __Köngen _
_Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. _


----------



## rmfausi (19. April 2012)

Aha, mal wieder was beim Markus bestellt? 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (19. April 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Aha, mal wieder was beim Markus bestellt?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


 
Nee
in der Dönerbude


----------



## donnersberger (19. April 2012)

Wer ruft da?


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. April 2012)

Mal sehen ob die Zusammenarbeit klappt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. April 2012)

Heute mit der Post gekommen ...




Leibchen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## guru39 (20. April 2012)

Endpornoatomschlag


----------



## lomo (20. April 2012)




----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute mit der Post gekommen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was sind das für Größen?
Bestimmt M
Haben die noch ein Tag beim Zoll festgesteckt, oder warum war das Päckchen bei mir früher da
Meine Freundin hat gefragt, ob wir dieses Jahr bei ner Parade beim ChristpherStreetDay mitbiken


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Meine Freundin hat gefragt, ob wir dieses Jahr bei ner Parade beim ChristpherStreetDay mitbiken


Wenn in deinem  Päckchen nicht die passenden Hosen mit dabei waren, dann ja !


----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Wenn in deinem  Päckchen nicht die passenden Hosen mit dabei waren, dann ja !



Wieeeeeee Hosen

Gefahren wird nur im Trikot und den dazu passenden Socken
Oder war das anders angedacht


----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

Hahahaha, dann bist also DU der OHNE Hosen, und ich habe mich schon die ganze Zeit gefragt, WER macht denn SO WAS! 

In der Tat fand ich mein Päckchen erst gestern im Hausflur ... schon geöffnet!


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Gefahren wird nur im Trikot und den dazu passenden Socken
> Oder war das anders angedacht


Für CSD war das genau so gedacht .


----------



## Levty (21. April 2012)

Unschaltbar gefällt. Farbe ist halt murks...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

Gibt's auch in einer anderen Farbkombination ... (frühere Auflage)





12hKülsheim104 von PrinzKnolf auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Ist das rechts der Walter?


----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

Walter? Who? 
K.A.


----------



## Kelme (21. April 2012)

Der Walter


----------



## lomo (21. April 2012)

Weiss net, musst mal den Wedi fragen, vielleicht weiss der was.


----------



## Sarrois (21. April 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für CSD war das genau so gedacht .



Shit

Jetzt bin ich heut so den Uralan gefahren
Hab aber wenigstens noch ein paar Händsche dafür kriegt
Passend zu den blauen Kabelbindern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (23. April 2012)

Waldrennrad.............
zum Glück nedd passen zu den Handschuhen


----------



## Widu (24. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Weiss net, musst mal den Wedi fragen, vielleicht weiss der was.



Ich glaube nicht. Das ist zwar auch einer der andauernden Einzelstarter, aber er ist nicht der Walter.

Grüße

W.


----------



## lomo (24. April 2012)

Oha. Danke für die Info. 
Gruß nach TBB


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Das erste Gehalt vom neuen Arbeitgeber schon ausgegeben....




jetzt fehlt nur noch die neue Gabel....


----------



## Flugrost (26. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ]Das erste Gehalt[/B] vom neuen Arbeitgeber schon ausgegeben....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mann, mann, mann - bewirb dich sofort neu!


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Mann, mann, mann - bewirb dich sofort neu!



Wieso? Wurde doch alles vom Netto-Netto (1. Abzug: Vatter Staat, 2.Abzug: Frau...) bezahlt. Und dann ist da die FOX-Gabel noch nich dabei....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2012)

Entweder Du kaufst miserabel ein oder verdienst zu wenig für Deinen Bedarf!


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Ihr Leut, da liegen 200....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2012)

Ja, eben!


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

bin halt ne arme sau...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (26. April 2012)

Mit´nem Haus und einem Fahrrad mit Vorderradfederung! Soooooo lang!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2012)

Neben neuem Antrieb und neuen ODI Rogue Griffen hab ich etwas in Schutzkleidung investiert: 




PSA von fibbs79 auf Flickr

2x Rubber Queen wird am Sonntag geliefert


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Schöner Helm...wie fährt sie? Auf Laufrad oder im Kindersitz oder im Hänger?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Schöner Helm...wie fährt sie? Auf Laufrad oder im Kindersitz oder im Hänger?



Laufrad dauert noch etwas ...

Hier noch ohne Helm & mit Handy am Ohr




erwischt von fibbs79 auf Flickr

.... ohne Handy am Ohr 



fast erwischt von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (26. April 2012)

..Schnuller am Lenker geht ja gar nicht....   

(Kawaaiiii (goldisch) )


----------



## Optimizer (26. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Laufrad dauert noch etwas ...
> 
> Hier noch ohne Helm & mit Handy am Ohr
> 
> ...



Das gibt Punkte in Flensburg. Den blauen Tisch und die Stühlchen haben wir auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das erste Gehalt vom neuen Arbeitgeber schon ausgegeben....


Beschde Pedale fa unna die Gummischuh 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> .... ohne Handy am Ohr


Fliegt auf dem Bild gerade das Handy auf die Fliesen...?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Fliegt auf dem Bild gerade das Handy auf die Fliesen...?



... sehr gut beobachtet


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... sehr gut beobachtet


Steckt aber in einem Schutzrahmen, so wie das aussieht? Den aktuellen Handies würde ich sowas nicht mehr unbedingt zumuten. Mein altes S10 daaaamals ist mal im Treppenhaus neben der Treppe vorbei ungefähr 2 Stockwerke tief bis in den Keller geklatscht - Handy intakt und noch an, Fliese im Arsch  Das gute Ding hab ich immer noch, liegt in der Schublade, falls ich mal einen Einbrecher K.O. schlagen will


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2012)

Ist ein ziemlich Aktuelles !! (und funktioniert noch)

Ich hatte mal ein Outdoor-Nokia Handy. 
Hab es nach der Waschmaschine aus dem komisch klappernden Trockner entfernt -> 100% ok, und schön sauber war es auch


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. April 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist ein ziemlich Aktuelles !! (und funktioniert noch)


Sieht nach Appel & Ei Fon mit Schutzhülle aus?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. April 2012)

Geoutet, ist das Ei mit Schale (Speck) von meiner Angetrauten.

onTopic: kennt jemand Sommerlangfingerhandschuhe ohne Klettverschluss?? (Sombrio ausgenommen)


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2012)

Ja, ich!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (27. April 2012)

Okay, Witz gerisse ... 

Hier isser: 661 REV Glove 

http://www.sixsixone.com/Catalog_661Bike.aspx?id=645c7cf0-ee28-4c21-b14d-2a3adab581ab&product=d9ba9a7c-a6fd-4ebd-8626-cffbdf7c16d4

Gibt aber bestimmt noch mehr dieser Sorte!


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, ich!


Ich auch! 

-> 661 Raji, SEHR dünn, aber auch sehr angenehm luftig. Einziger Handschuh mit ohne Klett, den ich bisher fahren kann, bei allen anderen hab ich immer das Gefühl, der Handschuh rutscht von der Hand...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Okay, Witz gerisse ...
> 
> Hier isser: 661 REV Glove
> 
> ...



Die hab ich auch (konnte ich mir gerade so mit meinem mickrigen Gehalt leisten) und möchte sie nicht mehr missen.


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

Sommerhandschuhe, eine Version auch passend zum Puky fÃ¼r 12â¬:
http://www.berg-ab.de/shop/index.php?cPath=28_91



Meine 661 (401 glove steht drin) sind ohne Klett, aber besser noch mal nachfragen.


----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2012)

Was ist eigentlich an Handschuhen ohne Klett besser


----------



## Optimizer (27. April 2012)

Die bleiben in der Waschmaschine nicht mehr an den Protektoren hängen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2012)

Diese kann man schneller ausziehen, wenn es mal schnell gehen muss


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

..so wie diese Hosen mit Druckknöpfen an der Seite?


----------



## el Zimbo (27. April 2012)

Also ich brauch immer etwas länger, wenn ich die klettlosen Handschuhe an- und ausziehe.
Dafür gehen sie auch noch schneller kaputt als die mit Klett - Fox hat echt nachgelassen in Sachen Qualität...

Dddakk und seine Stripperhosen - ich krieg die Bilder nicht aus dem Kopf! :kotz:


----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Also ich brauch immer etwas länger, wenn ich die klettlosen Handschuhe an- und ausziehe.
> Dafür gehen sie auch noch schneller kaputt als die mit Klett - Fox hat echt nachgelassen in Sachen Qualität...
> 
> Dddakk und seine Stripperhosen - ich krieg die Bilder nicht aus dem Kopf! :kotz:


 
Zum Glück hab ich Dddakk noch nie gesehen

sind diese handschuhe dann anständig gepolstert oder nur für kurze touren gedacht


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

Stripperhosen.
nein, habe keine davon. Die sind mehr in Monnem verbreitet. 
duggunwechaus


----------



## Dddakk (27. April 2012)

lomo schrieb:


>



nun weiß ich auch, wo ich die schon mal gesehen habe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (27. April 2012)

Ich weiß es jetzt auch


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. April 2012)

Wenn wir bei Bekleidung sind:




Trailsucht von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## flowbike (27. April 2012)

ich glaub der Mitch hat grad einiges zu tun


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. April 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Die bleiben in der Waschmaschine nicht mehr an den Protektoren hängen...


Handschuhe einfach per Hand waschen 




Sarrois schrieb:


> sind diese handschuhe dann anständig gepolstert oder nur für kurze touren gedacht


Also die Raji sind gar nicht gepolstert. Ist aber wie beim Hintern - wie viel Polster man für wie viel Strecke braucht, ist individuell sehr verschieden


----------



## metalfreak (30. April 2012)

Wieder ma was mit 6 Saiten. Les Paul Custom limited edition


----------



## knut1105 (4. Mai 2012)

^ eisernes Kreuz an 6 Saiten statt am Bande


----------



## Sarrois (4. Mai 2012)

flowbike schrieb:


> ich glaub der Mitch hat grad einiges zu tun
> 
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1109310


 
Was gugscht Du do so geplädded


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2012)

Alles blau für Fremdaufbau! (Schaizze...reimt sich auch noch...).
Und ja: Es wird ein Hardtail!


----------



## eL (8. Mai 2012)

du verdienst echt zu viel schotter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2012)

eL schrieb:


> du verdienst echt zu viel schotter


Danke, aber die genannte Zahl bleibt unter uns...


----------



## eL (8. Mai 2012)

logisch
und zufrieden?


----------



## donnersberger (8. Mai 2012)

meine neuste Investition:


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


>


Ist das blaues Licht?


----------



## Optimizer (9. Mai 2012)

rot ist es jedenfalls mal nicht...
@el : Ja, bisher sehr zufrieden. Klima stimmt und die Arbeit macht soviel Spass, dass ich regelmäßig den Feierabend verpasse...


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist das blaues Licht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (9. Mai 2012)

Was kann das?


----------



## Radler-01 (9. Mai 2012)

... ohne Worte ...  >  [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RqdwCbEYogQ"]Rambo 3 / III - es ist blaues Licht - das leuchtet blau -      - YouTube[/nomedia]

(ich hoffe, der Link funktioniert)


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2012)

(ich glaub, ich muss den Film mal wieder kucken, dürfte >10 Jahre her sein...)




Optimizer schrieb:


> rot ist es jedenfalls mal nicht...


für rotes Licht sind die Teile nicht "p0rn" genug


----------



## Levty (9. Mai 2012)

Habs mal an den flachen Norden angepasst.
48/13


----------



## lomo (9. Mai 2012)

Hübsch, sehr hübsch, Lev!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Habs mal an den flachen Norden angepasst.
> 48/13




Lass dir die Hütte net klauen. Deshalb: Schloss her und Schnellspanner? - raus!


----------



## Levty (10. Mai 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Schloss her









Flugrost schrieb:


> Schnellspanner? - raus!








 (Innenfünfkant).

Bin ja net von gestern .
Danke!


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2012)

Neues für die Füße


----------



## Optimizer (10. Mai 2012)

sacrebleu.....ääähhmmm.....cadre gris-bleu:






@Smu: Die Schrift auf dem Rahmen ist "BLAU".


----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2012)

Waaaaah!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Ach, die fängt aber früh an 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Gabel wird ne niegelnagelneue 2007er Talas RLC mit 100-140mm. Laufräder wahrscheinlich mit blauen Hope-Naben. Der Antrieb 2x9 wahrscheinlich mit Shimano-SLX Komponenten. Bremsanlage wahrscheinlich (Budgetabhängig) ne Hope Tech V2....


Ich dachte mir zuerst, der Aufbau wäre deinem Bagger zu ähnlich, aber ist ja nicht für dich, oder?


----------



## Optimizer (10. Mai 2012)

Nein, fürs Onkelchen, welches mir fleißig bei der Terrasse helfen wird.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Coole Währung! 


Ach, zu Schlachtplatte passt das eigentlich auch...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Mai 2012)

Sind das diese Sioux-Schuhe mit der atmenden Sohle?


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Mai 2012)

Ne, bei 5.10 atmet nix. Ich hab ein Loch rein gemacht, damit der Schweiß abfließen kann


----------



## metalfreak (14. Mai 2012)

Mein ganzes Ausgangsmaterial nimmt ja Unmengen von Platz in Anspruchund möchte gesichert werden, was bei den aktuellen Preisen ja nicht so angenehm ist mit Projekten, die teilweise 80GB Material bieten -.-

In 1-2 Monaten ist dann auch wieder ne neue fällig


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

hab mir mal wieder nen paar vernüftige schuhe geleistet


----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2012)

Die sind gut. Bin mit dem Model drunter auch sehr zufrieden!

Nur einen Marathon solltest du mit denen nicht laufen .


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Die sind gut. Bin mit dem Model drunter auch sehr zufrieden!
> 
> Nur einen Marathon solltest du mit denen nicht laufen .





keine angst ich fahr auch lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (14. Mai 2012)

Und für die gemütliche Ausfahrt:


----------



## unocz (14. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Und für die gemütliche Ausfahrt:



genau !


----------



## Carnologe (14. Mai 2012)

Willste ihm hier Konkurrenz machen?

http://www.roadbike.de/news/welterk...nmeter-auf-dem-rad-in-24-stunden.404509.9.htm


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> Und für die gemütliche Ausfahrt:



Ich fahr zur Zeit auf den Flatpedals Crocs. Hab sogar welche passend zu meinem einem Trikot gefunden. Da hier um die Ecke ein Outlet mit Crocs-Laden ist, waren die garnicht so teuer. Außerdem babben sie an den Flats fast besser als 5Ten's:


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Mai 2012)

Croqs rocken auf Flatpedals!
Wieviele Croqs pro Woche gibt den die Flatrate her?


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2012)

War heute ne neue Schale einkaufen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Mai 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Mein ganzes Ausgangsmaterial nimmt ja Unmengen von Platz in Anspruchund möchte gesichert werden, was bei den aktuellen Preisen ja nicht so angenehm ist mit Projekten, die teilweise 80GB Material bieten -.-
> 
> In 1-2 Monaten ist dann auch wieder ne neue fällig


Luxusproblem, was? 




donnersberger schrieb:


> War heute ne neue Schale einkaufen...


Den alten putt gemacht?  Oder einfach nur eingesehen, dass ein *richtiger* FF einfach besser ist?


----------



## donnersberger (15. Mai 2012)

Blackbeauty ist zwar noch OK, aber für'n Bikepark dann doch nur besser als nix. War ein gutes Angebot, 90 Can$, da konnt ich nicht nein sagen...


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hab mir mal wieder nen paar vernüftige schuhe geleistet



Sorry, aber das hält meine Netzhaut nicht aus. 

Hallo, das Tourgelb geht ja gar nicht. Bitte nicht in SILZ tragen, sonst fall ich erblindet vom RAD...


----------



## unocz (15. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hält meine Netzhaut nicht aus.
> 
> Hallo, das Tourgelb geht ja gar nicht. Bitte nicht in SILZ tragen, sonst fall ich erblindet vom RAD...


 


das will ich sehen


----------



## Markus (MW) (15. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> das will ich sehen



Oh je, da muss ich mir eine XXL Sonnenbrille anlegen.


----------



## Ducus (15. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> hab mir mal wieder nen paar vernüftige schuhe geleistet



unocz ... dat jeht nu echt nich mehr 
29er und Kanarienvochelschuh ........:
wat muss ich noch ertragen


----------



## el Zimbo (16. Mai 2012)

Könnt ihr bitte mal aufhören, diese Schuhe zu zitieren?! 
Meine Augen!!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. Mai 2012)

"Wie war ich?"
"Ohhhh, oh, gelb. Gelb!"
"Wie gelb?"
"Gelb, rapsgelb! Einfach gelb! Unglaublich gelb!"


----------



## DerandereJan (16. Mai 2012)




----------



## Haardtfahrer (16. Mai 2012)

Damit kann man in der Champignonliga auch Fußball spielen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (16. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> COLOR=RoyalBlue]BLAU[/COLOR]".



Sagmal - kann es sein, dass dieses Bike schon beim Gäsbock mit gefahren ist?
Oder war das Zufall mit dem Rahmen???


----------



## Kelme (16. Mai 2012)

Zimbo, jetzt lenk' mal nicht ab.


*Bääng*


----------



## Optimizer (16. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sagmal - kann es sein, dass dieses Bike schon beim Gäsbock mit gefahren ist?
> Oder war das Zufall mit dem Rahmen???



Im Freeride-HT-Fred geistern zwei Sunn Seasons rum. Vielleicht war es einer von denen. Der Rahmen ist zur Zeit preislich recht attraktiv, dafür nur Alu... aber 140mm passen noch rein.


----------



## rmfausi (16. Mai 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Sagmal - kann es sein, dass dieses Bike schon beim Gäsbock mit gefahren ist?
> Oder war das Zufall mit dem Rahmen???




Das Rad habe ich auch an der VP1 am Sportplatz an mir vorbeischieben gesehen. Das Bild vom Opti ist mir auch dazu gleich eingefallen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cougar1982 (18. Mai 2012)

ein hauch von nichts.


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ein hauch von nichts.



Da ist ja der Messfehler der Waage größer, als das Gewicht des Bauteils.


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Mai 2012)

ja angeblich soll das ding 2,5g haben. aber es fühlt sich nach 0,00001g an ;-)

wenn ich mal lust und laune habe leg ich das ding auf der arbeit auf die feinwaage. der spacer hat übrigens 3mm ich hab auch noch ne 20mm version davon mit 11g aber ich glaube da ist die wandstärke auch etwas weniger ausgefräßt.


----------



## metalfreak (21. Mai 2012)

Winterberg + Expo + Ich = muss was kaufen


----------



## unocz (21. Mai 2012)

naja mit der liegt man ja aber auch voll im trend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (21. Mai 2012)

Die Schnitzeljagd durch Hannover:






...brachte seine Opfer:




Aber geil wars!


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> naja mit der liegt man ja aber auch voll im trend


Nee, eigentlich ist der "Trend" schon ewig vorbei, ist nur noch nicht überall angekommen  *duck und weg*


----------



## strandi (23. Mai 2012)

Da der Rücken auch nicht jünger wird, habe ich mal in einen feinen Montageständer investiert 




Achja...da ich ja nun leider einen neuen Rahmen brauche hier die Frage nach der Kaufberatung 
Rahmengrösse 46cm / 18".
Oberrohrlänge ca. 55cm
Einsatzgebiet: XC in schwedischen Wäldern


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Zimbo, jetzt lenk' mal nicht ab.
> 
> 
> *Bääng*



Sind die immer noch sauber?


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2012)

also an leuchtkraft haben sie noch nicht verloren 


ps. die socken sind da !


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2012)

bei strandi´s Bild liegen sogar die passenden Handschuhe auf dem Findling


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (24. Mai 2012)

Pflicht für die CD-Sammlung!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2012)

Wenn, dann gleich richtig:


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Was'n des?


----------



## Optimizer (24. Mai 2012)

D'n'B


----------



## unocz (24. Mai 2012)

ne platte


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> D'n'B



Ich kenn nur d&b


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (24. Mai 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Optimizer schrieb:
> 
> 
> > D'n'B
> ...


Das lässt sich beides hervorragend kombinieren.

Die Picturedisk ist: Technical Itch - The Ruckus (D. Kay VIP)


----------



## lomo (24. Mai 2012)

Ah ok, stehe ja lieber auf "ruhigere Sachen"


----------



## Markus (MW) (24. Mai 2012)

unocz schrieb:


> also an leuchtkraft haben sie noch nicht verloren
> 
> 
> ps. die socken sind da !




in Pink?


----------



## unocz (27. Mai 2012)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> in Pink?




nee , waren leider nur noch in gelb verfügbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (27. Mai 2012)

Sers zusammen! 

Sorry fuer OT, aber hatte kuerzlich in LU einen neuen Job angefangen und mich weder in das moloch, noch in MA verliebt. Wie sieht es denn in NW oder umgebung mit wohnen aus? wo ist isses zum biken nett und ganz wichtig auch: wo ist der soziale faktor nich fuer n , bzw wo kann man mal am we losziehen? bin junge 30 und kenne in der ecke keine sau. 

Alla-danke!
(hab schon was gelernt!)


----------



## metalfreak (27. Mai 2012)

In NW-Umgebung wirst vor lauter Trails nicht wissen wo anzufangen ist


----------



## roischiffer (27. Mai 2012)

Warum denn das, LU & MA sind doch voll multikulti?


----------



## pfalz (27. Mai 2012)

Zunägschd muschd disch mol entscheide, ob in de Palz oder im scheeene Badnerland wohne willschd...


----------



## Carnologe (28. Mai 2012)

Ruhige Wohnlage in Ludwigshafen = Rheingönheim (Wohne da) oder Maudach 
In Mannheim = Schwetzingerstadt (Habe ich mal gewohnt) oder Oststadt

Falls Du bock auf Biken hast, meldsch Dich grad!


----------



## roischiffer (28. Mai 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> ... im ... Badnerland ...




Schwoob => Badenser => Kurpfälzer 
Das Höchste, was ein Mensch werden kann


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (28. Mai 2012)

danke für die antworten! habe mein radl noch im schwabenland im süden und werde es auch erst umziehen wenn ich ne bleibe habe. aber dann bin ich sowas von dabei!! freu mich schon!


----------



## metalfreak (29. Mai 2012)

gekauft Ã¼ber EiTunes  Also keine 5â¬ in die Katalogbildkasse


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> scheeene Badnerland





roischiffer schrieb:


> Schwoob => Badenser => Kurpfälzer
> Das Höchste, was ein Mensch werden kann


Habt ihr schon gehört? Es soll bald 3 neue Irrenanstalten in Deutschland geben - eine in Dresden, eine in Hannover und Baden wird überdacht...




metalfreak schrieb:


> gekauft über EiTunes  Also keine 5 in die Katalogbildkasse


Hab vorhin reingehört, kann damit irgendwie gar nix anfangen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (29. Mai 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Habt ihr schon gehört? Es soll bald 3 neue Irrenanstalten in Deutschland geben - eine in Dresden, eine in Hannover und Baden wird überdacht...



Da hat wohl jemand ANDERES zu kurz gedacht und wollte damit ne große Badeanstalt ;-)   Nee, nee, nee


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Mai 2012)

Challebadd?


----------



## pfalz (2. Juni 2012)

Nachdem die Boxxer nu im dritten Jahr zum dritten Mal mucken macht, probiern wir es mal hier mit...





Hat jemand Interesse an ner 2010er Boxxer Team? Nach dem letzten Service läuft sie wieder, würde aber mal nen Service mit Dichtungstausch etc. empfehlen...Wurde für verfressene Pfälzer im letzten Jahr bei FlatOut Suspension eingestellt...mehr per PN


----------



## Lynus (2. Juni 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Nachdem die Boxxer nu im dritten Jahr zum dritten Mal mucken macht, probiern wir es mal hier mit...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Schönes Teil, das gleiche Messer haben wir daheim auch


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2012)

Neue .....



Haendtsching von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Vielen Dank für den Tipp

Braucht jemand die Endura mit Klettverschluss in XL?


----------



## pfalz (2. Juni 2012)

Das Messer ist Top!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (2. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Braucht jemand die Endura mit Klettverschluss in XL?



Wenn se bassen kinne ma driwwer rede.

Waren heut übrigens vor deiner Haustür unterwegs, die Saumache&Weisherbscht-Tour. Die Worschd uff de Dahner Hütt is äfach a Draum! 
Unn die Trepp am Römerfels, blitzsauwer erneuert, so hott manchäner kä Haustrepp!


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Wenn se bassen kinne ma driwwer rede.



GEBONGT


----------



## Haardtfahrer (4. Juni 2012)

Römerfels:

http://www.pfalz-bewegt.de/index.php?id=53&tx_moviebase_pi1[showUid]=51

Dass der Pfälzerwald bis in den Böhmerwald reicht, hatte ich bis heute aber nicht einmal geahnt!


----------



## Houschter (4. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> GEBONGT



Hab die Woche noch Urlaub, wie schauts bei dir zeitlich aus? Die Feder hätt ich auch gern mal wieder zurückgegeben...


----------



## kneesliding (4. Juni 2012)

Habe am Wochenende ein kleinigkeit eingekauft..


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juni 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Hab die Woche noch Urlaub, wie schauts bei dir zeitlich aus? Die Feder hätt ich auch gern mal wieder zurückgegeben...



Mein Urlaub ist seit heute wieder vorbei 
Ach die Feder, hatte ich schon fast vergessen 
evtl. schaffe ich es zum Lambi am Mittwoch, wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet ?!




Houschter schrieb:


> Unn die Trepp am Römerfels, blitzsauwer erneuert, so hott manchäner kä Haustrepp!






Treppe unne von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Treppe owwe von fibbs79 auf Flickr




Aussicht Römerfelsen / Altdahn von fibbs79 auf Flickr

@Pete: GEFÄLLT MIR


----------



## lomo (4. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fahrbar?


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Fahrbar?



Never


----------



## rmfausi (4. Juni 2012)

Lass mal den Opti ran. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## donnersberger (4. Juni 2012)

und wenn's geklappt hat, dann danach noch auf dem Geländer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juni 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Fahrbar?


Mit nem Teleskop-Lenker geht das sicher


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juni 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Lass mal den Opti ran.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Die obere sieht machbar aus (niedrieges Geländer?). Die untere geht und ging auch vorher schon nicht.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juni 2012)

2012 geht die Welt unter, also weg mim Geld, her mim Arbeitstier!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Juni 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> 2012 geht die Welt unter, also weg mim Geld, her mim Arbeitstier!



Nee Nee, Nikon D800 wäre das richte Arbeitstier!!


----------



## Bogie (5. Juni 2012)

Das ist doch völlig egal. Gute Bilder/Videos machen die sicherlich beide - wenn der dahinter was kann!


----------



## kneesliding (5. Juni 2012)

Bogie,

du bist wie ich dich in erringerung habe, einfach zu bedeinen....


----------



## metalfreak (5. Juni 2012)

Hier ma ein Vergleich der 3 "Videoflagschiffe": https://vimeo.com/42065372

Zudem ist es mein vierter Body von Canon und mittlerweile sammeln sich die Objektive an


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. Juni 2012)

Die Lösung für die Felsentreppe:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aK8wszTtkVU"]Winter 2011 Street BMX Leipzig Grinden-Grinden-Grinden      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2012)

Ohne Treppe:




Grip von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Carnologe (5. Juni 2012)

Bist Du kurz an die Wand gesprungen, oder ist das alles nur EBV?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2012)

Bin nicht ich! (ich würde nur runter fahren)  
Ist kein Fake! Mein Arbeitskollege wurde da mit einem Kletterseil gesichert.


----------



## lomo (5. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ... Mein Arbeitskollege wurde da mit einem Kletterseil gesichert.



Habt ihr das schnell in der Mittagspause gemacht?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juni 2012)

Wieso meinen?

Ist schon vor langer Zeit geschehen, und dabei war ich auch nicht ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Die Lösung für die Felsentreppe


Was lernen wir daraus (letzte Szene) ? Besser auch untenrum einen Helm tragen


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. Juni 2012)

Gerade eben erst gekauft, muss sie auch schon wieder VERKAUFT werden 

Nagelneu!
Reverse Evo Kurbelsatz
812gr. all inkl. 
83mm Innenlagerbreite
170 bzw. 175mm Armlänge |variabel durch Inserts
Innenlager und 38t Kettenblatt sind mit dabei.

Bei Interesse einfach eine PN


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2012)

Nachdem mir der Helm letzte Woche den Kopf gerettet hat -> Vielen Dank 
... wird dieser ausgetauscht.




Alt vs. Neu von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (12. Juni 2012)

Da ist doch gar nix dran, der hält noch ewig!


----------



## lomo (12. Juni 2012)

Müsste man mal von der anderen Seite, sprich Innenseite sehen. Meiner war damals innen gebrochen ...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Juni 2012)

Ist ein Riss von außen nach innen. Kaum sichtbar. UVEX gibt 50% nach einem Defekt durch Sturz, von daher nicht so teuer


----------



## DAKAY (13. Juni 2012)

endlich fahrbar,
 un wie geil!


----------



## el Zimbo (14. Juni 2012)

Hüpch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2012)

DAKAY schrieb:


> endlich fahrbar,
> un wie geil!


 





Das muss ich dringend mal live besabbern!


----------



## DAKAY (14. Juni 2012)

kansts dir gern mal für fünf minütchen mit aufs zimmer nehmen, aber danach abbuze!


----------



## Quente (14. Juni 2012)

...mit dem Tschurifetzen.


----------



## el Zimbo (15. Juni 2012)

Ist das das selbe wie ein "Knacklappen"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Da es hier ja ums Essen geht, passt dies als Dessert gerade noch ins Thema:

Tausche leere 6 Bonne-Maman-Marmeladengläser gegen eins retour mit meiner Marmelade!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Tausche leere 6 Bonne-Maman-Marmeladengläser gegen eins retour mit meiner Marmelade!


Das geht besser! Einfach die entsprechende Menge an Früchten + Süßungs- und Geliermittel deiner Wahl in einen Topp schmeissen, kochen, in die Gläser füllen => alle 6 wieder voll


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Bist jetzt schon der zweite Witzbold.  Dachte bei dem Eintrag, die Zielrichtung sei klar: Ich brauche Gläser! Jetzt könnte ich natürlich welche kaufen, kosten aber ohne Fertigmarmelade erstaunlicherweise fast so viel wie welche mit, daher mein Tauschansatz. Meine Erdbeermarmelade ist fertig, jetzt folgen Pfirsich, Nektarine (besser!), Aprikose, Kirsch. Himbeer weiß ich noch nicht, die ist von Bonne Maman echt klasse, Quitte mach ich auch nicht selbst. Wenn jemand Obstschwemme hat: melden!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Mal was Neues für die Garage und eine Polieraufgabe für lange Sommerregentage:








*Original!!!*






Es täuscht! Ist schon ein paar Mal ´rum. Sind in Wirklichkeit 90.678,1 km


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (15. Juni 2012)

So hatte ich mir das nicht vorgestellt, als du meintest, dass du nach einem "neuen Rad" schaust.


----------



## goflo (15. Juni 2012)

Will da jemand im Klapprad-Cup mitfahren?


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

goflo schrieb:


> Will da jemand im Klapprad-Cup mitfahren?



Mmmh, muss Mann da auch so einen Freund-der-gleichgeschlechtlichen-Liebe-Oberlippen-Haarbesatz haben?


----------



## goflo (15. Juni 2012)

http://www.kalmit-klapprad-cup.de/

Schau´s dir an...wahrscheinlich musst du so aussehen wie die auf dem Photo da


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

Ooach, da waren noch ganz andere dabei. Und erst im Mai oder Anfang August. 


Kalmit ist natürlich ganz oben! Wenn ich´s mit dem Putzen schaffe, fahre ich natürlich mit. Brauche dann aber noch Reifen, die so cool sind wie die jetzigen, nur mit Halt und Luft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Bist jetzt schon der zweite Witzbold. ;-) Dachte bei dem Eintrag, die Zielrichtung sei klar: Ich brauche Gläser!


Wir haben genug leere zuhause...!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (15. Juni 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wir haben genug leere zuhause...!



Gute-Mutti-Gläser oder homestyle?

Ach so, Themamischen: Ist natürlich ungeschlagen, aber da hatte meine Schwiegermutter das Rad noch nicht rausrücken wollen:

http://www.world-klapp.de/


----------



## BoomShakkaLagga (16. Juni 2012)

70!! :d


----------



## strandi (16. Juni 2012)

Habe mir einen Ersatz für den gebrochenen Decathlon Rahmen bestellt.  Feine norwegische Rahmenschmiede....Lieferung nächste Woche 





(natürlich nur den Rahmen bestellt und nicht das ganze Bike )

http://www.bikebrothers.no


----------



## Levty (16. Juni 2012)

Und mein neuer Lieblings-auf-dem-Arsch-Aufkleber-Spruch:
IM MEINEM WINDSCHATTEN WIRD NICHT GEKOTZT!


----------



## lomo (16. Juni 2012)

Levty schrieb:


> ...
> Und mein neuer Lieblings-auf-dem-Arsch-Aufkleber-Spruch:
> IM MEINEM WINDSCHATTEN WIRD NICHT GEKOTZT![/quote]
> 
> :daumen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (16. Juni 2012)

Lev for President


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juni 2012)

@Levty: für welche Fixie-Pedale hast du Dich entschieden? mit den Cranbrothers hat es mich auch auf die Schnauze gehauen ....


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2012)

Time Roc S


----------



## Flugrost (17. Juni 2012)

ratstyle ganz ohne Bremse?


----------



## Levty (17. Juni 2012)

Kommt Hebel, kommt Bremse. 
Solange ohne.


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Habe mir einen Ersatz für den gebrochenen Decathlon Rahmen bestellt.  Feine norwegische Rahmenschmiede....Lieferung nächste Woche
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich dachte immer bros wäre ne Boyband?


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2012)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Mal was Neues für die Garage und eine Polieraufgabe für lange Sommerregentage:



Den hatte ich auch mal, an nem Bonanza-Rad      

 mach was schönes draus!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. Juni 2012)

Nach meinem Bonanzarad schaue ich auch schon die ganze Zeit: Das gute türkise von MARS mit - ganz wichtig - 3-Gang-Hebelschaltung auf dem zweizugigen Oberrohr mit Heckstange für den Fuchsschwanz. Hat leider nicht den Weg in den Keller gefunden.

Das waren die echten 70er, nicht so ein weiches Remake wie heute!


----------



## Dddakk (18. Juni 2012)

Westfalia. 3-Gang mit Holzoptik mit dem beknackten Leerlauf der beim Ampelsprint immer reinrutschte und dann die Familienplanung gefährdete (zum Glück dann doch nicht).
Lila-Metallic, sackschwer, Vorderrad meistens oben.... VDO-Tacho und diese Kabel-Spiral-Dingens-Plastik-Ummantelungen  

und natürlich Federgabelatrappe....


----------



## strandi (18. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich dachte immer bros wäre ne Boyband?



kann schon sein 
aber als bikeschmiede ist es mir wirklich lieber


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Levty (18. Juni 2012)

Back Street Bros waren das schwarze Pendant zu den Boys.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

Außenbaustellen:






Innenbaustellen:


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2012)

Ist die Leitertreppe fahrbar?


----------



## lomo (25. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Innenbaustellen: ...



Sunn 
Cube


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juni 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ist die Leitertreppe fahrbar?


Mit dem Treppenlift, ja!

@lömö:
Beides Aufbauten für die bucklige Verwandtschaft. Cube-Rahmen war schon da. Sunn war meine Empfehlung.


----------



## südpfälzer (25. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Außenbaustellen:


Ich nehme mal zugunsten von Deinem Gipser an, das Northshore-Teil um Dein Haus ist noch nicht fertig. Das ist ja absolut gefährlich, was der da gebaut hat.


----------



## Miro266 (26. Juni 2012)

Streng katholischer Gerüstbauer, er betet wohl jeden Tag dass alles gut geht...

Miro'


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2012)

Da hab ich auf Großbaustellen schon wackeligere Gerüste betreten...
Wurde das schon vom SiGeKo abgenommen?


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

ich habe bald geburtstag und ich dachte ich gön mir was..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (26. Juni 2012)

Das Canyon wieder zurück gegeben? Wenn ja, darf man fragen warum?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## el Zimbo (26. Juni 2012)

???  ???  ???


----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Juni 2012)

Nur 1 Kettenblatt (in der Größe) aber eine Variostütze...  Schaut ja vom Kaliber her generell eher nach Ersatz fürs Torque aus, aber vom Aufbau her ist es doch ne etwas andere Schiene. Würde ich mir 2 Fullies der gleichen Federwegsklasse in den Stall stellen, würde ich die etwas unterschiedlicher (konsequenter) aufbauen...

Optisch kommts auf jeden Fall sehr gut! Und immerhin ist das Big Air ja jetzt kein klassischer Eingelenker (mag ich nicht) mehr


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

Ja gut,

Der Torque war OK, aber hat mich erlich gesagt nicht wirklich umgehauen...

Ich hatte Probleme aber mit den Luftfederung, ich bin nicht sehr leicht 

Der Bergamont hatte ich beim Handler ausgeliehen und 2 tage Probefahren und fand es mit den Stahl federung um einiges besser.

Bin Englander und auch noch Doof...

und der Marcel hatte auch ein wenig dazu beigetragen 




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur 1 Kettenblatt (in der Größe) aber eine Variostütze...  Schaut ja vom Kaliber her generell eher nach Ersatz fürs Torque aus, aber vom Aufbau her ist es doch ne etwas andere Schiene. Würde ich mir 2 Fullies der gleichen Federwegsklasse in den Stall stellen, würde ich die etwas unterschiedlicher (konsequenter) aufbauen...
> 
> Optisch kommts auf jeden Fall sehr gut! Und immerhin ist das Big Air ja jetzt kein klassischer Eingelenker (mag ich nicht) mehr



ich es Sehr günstig erworben können +/- 35%, und will es auf jeden fall ein wenig "Pimpen" es wird dann immer noch ein sehr guten schnäppchen sein...

2-Fach Kürbel oder Hammerschmidt und Eventuell Komplett auf Saint umbauen.

Bis Bald, Darling Peter


----------



## rmfausi (26. Juni 2012)

Wenns dir das Bergamont besser passt, alla guut. Viel Spass mit dem Rad.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## kneesliding (26. Juni 2012)

Schauen wir mal 

Spätestens beim nächsten gemeinsamen ausflug....

Gruß

Darling Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bogie (26. Juni 2012)

Das fährt die Berge auch nicht leichter hoch...


----------



## eL (26. Juni 2012)

Versteh einer die Engländer


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Moin,

Was meint ihr?

2 Fach mit Saint oder Hammerschmidt?

.


----------



## Carnologe (27. Juni 2012)

Saint.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Juni 2012)

Hammerschmidt


----------



## Quente (27. Juni 2012)

Hammersaint


----------



## Eike. (27. Juni 2012)

Bist du sicher, dass man da überhaupt einen Umwerfer montieren kann?



kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> 
> ...


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Eike. schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass man da überhaupt einen Umwerfer montieren kann?



Klar, der Big Air 7.2 hat ein 2-Fach Kürbel und der Typ im Bergamont support hat mir auch gesagt das es ohne Problem geht, sowohl 2-Fach als auch Hammerschmidt.


----------



## Bogie (27. Juni 2012)

Wie wärs mit nem Zusatzmotor??? Wird sich gewichtsmäßig kaum noch auswirken...


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Bogie schrieb:


> Wie wärs mit nem Zusatzmotor??? Wird sich gewichtsmäßig kaum noch auswirken...



Das Big Air ist nur 0,5kg schwerer als der Torque!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (27. Juni 2012)

Glückwunsch!! Sehr schönes Bike. Und mit zwei Kettenblättern kannste damit ne Menge Spass haben. Ein Kollege von mir fährts seit letztem Jahr und ich durfte es letzten Spätsommer mal einen Tag in Livignio durch den Park jagen. Hab mich auf Anhieb wohl gefühlt auf dem Bike und der Hinterbau funktioniert bestens. Greetz,........


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Der Torque war OK, aber hat mich erlich gesagt nicht wirklich umgehauen...
> 
> Ich hatte Probleme aber mit den Luftfederung, ich bin nicht sehr leicht
> 
> Der Bergamont hatte ich beim Handler ausgeliehen und 2 tage Probefahren und fand es mit den Stahl federung um einiges besser.


Du hättest auch einfach einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer (und ggf. auch eine entsprechende Gabel) ins Torque bauen können. Der Unterschied ist immens! Evtl. hätte ich dir sogar einen passenden Dämpfer besorgen können.  Der DHX Air taugt im Torque generell nichts, bei mehr Gewicht wird es natürlich nicht besser...
Aber das Big Air wird mit der entsprechenden Anpassung sicher auch Spaß machen. 




kneesliding schrieb:


> 2 Fach mit Saint oder Hammerschmidt?


Saint! Aber eigentlich reicht eine XT völlig - und ist billiger und leichter...




Quente schrieb:


> Hammersaint


 Like this?


----------



## Timebandit (27. Juni 2012)

Nun ja. Der DHX Air funktioniert mit der kleinen Luftkammer imTorque sehr gut. Ich wiege mit Allem bepackt ca. 80kg und wie gesagt, verbaut man die kleine Luftkammer, kann man das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg sehr gut in den Griff bekommen. 
Greetz,....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du hättest auch einfach einen Stahlfeder Dämpfer (und ggf. auch eine entsprechende Gabel) ins Torque bauen können. Der Unterschied ist immens! Evtl. hätte ich dir sogar einen passenden Dämpfer besorgen können.  Der DHX Air taugt im Torque generell nichts, bei mehr Gewicht wird es natürlich nicht besser...
> Aber das Big Air wird mit der entsprechenden Anpassung sicher auch Spaß machen.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> verbaut man die kleine Luftkammer, kann man das Durchrauschen durch den Federweg sehr gut in den Griff bekommen.


Klar, damit kriegt man das auf jeden Fall besser hin (ein Luftdämpfer bleibt es halt immernoch...). Wenn Canyon das nur mal ab Werk tun würde...! Gleiches Problem wie beim Strive - das Durchrauschen ist eigentlich bekannt. Und was wird dieses Jahr wieder an allen Modellen verbaut? Die große Luftkammer


----------



## Timebandit (27. Juni 2012)

Absolut korrekt!!  Habe mich auch gewundert warum Canyon dies nicht tut. Wobei der Dämpfer bei meiner Frau (wiegt allerdings in kompletter Montur auch gerade mal 58kg) gut einzustellen ist.

Aber bei Canyon wundern mich noch ganz andere Dinge. Habe bei all meinen Kontakten mit dieser Firma, und das waren mittlerweile einige, bisher erst einen wirklich fähigen Menschen kennen lerne dürfen, der weiß von was er spricht. Da kann ich Dir mittlerweile Stories erzählen,............




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Klar, damit kriegt man das auf jeden Fall besser hin (ein Luftdämpfer bleibt es halt immernoch...). Wenn Canyon das nur mal ab Werk tun würde...! Gleiches Problem wie beim Strive - das Durchrauschen ist eigentlich bekannt. Und was wird dieses Jahr wieder an allen Modellen verbaut? Die große Luftkammer


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

Timebandit schrieb:


> Aber bei Canyon wundern mich noch ganz andere Dinge. Habe bei all meinen Kontakten mit dieser Firma, und das waren mittlerweile einige, bisher erst einen wirklich fähigen Menschen kennen lerne dürfen, der weiß von was er spricht. Da kann ich Dir mittlerweile Stories erzählen,............


Ja, das kenne ich nur zu gut...  sie haben leider viel zu viele Mitarbeiter, die von den Bikes deutlich weniger Ahnung haben als ich selbst  Was willst du mit so jemandem als Ansprechpartner anfangen?? Bei technischen Sachen versuche ich immer an den Robert zu gelangen, der ist fit und auch sehr hilfsbereit, hat nur nicht immer Zeit. Wenigstens haben sie anscheinend mittlerweile mal freundliche und kommunikationsfähige Leute ins Callcenter gesetzt. Derjenige, der mich damals angerunfen hatte, dass ich mein Torque abholen kann, konnte kaum deutsch...! 


BTW: ich glaube, wir haben euch vor ein paar Wochen am Weinbiethaus gesehen  (beide schwarze Torques?) Ihr seid den roten Punkt hoch gekommen und wir sind gerade dorthin gerollt um uns für die Abfahrt fertig zu machen. Wir hatten uns vor Jahren auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs getroffen und unterhalten, da habt ihr afaik noch in Speyer gewohnt und wart mit schwerem Doppelbrückengeschütz unterwegs  Ich hatte damals noch mein weißes Tosa Inu.


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Hi

Wenn ihr sagt auf 2 Fach umbauen, was könnt ihr Mitte empfehlen?

Kurbel, unwürfer, und BB?

Hat gern was farbliches...


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Oh, 

Und wert kann es für mich einbauen?


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Verdammtes Korrektur!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Timebandit (27. Juni 2012)

Nun. Da gibt es ja so einiges. Kommt halt ganz auf Deine pers. Vorlieben, den Einsatzzweck und auch den Geldbeutel an. Ich find die Geschichten von RaceFace ganz nett. Die aktuell Turbine in dreifach mit entsprechendem Bashguard ist leicht, ausreichend steif und sieht auch noch schick aus. Das Ganze gepaart mit ner vernünftigen schaltbaren Kefü und Du wirst Spass haben. Ansonsten halt einfach mal suchen. Da gibts ja ne Menge im Angebot....................



kneesliding schrieb:


> Verdammtes Korrektur!!


----------



## Timebandit (27. Juni 2012)

Bingo! Wenn ich nicht an Gedächtnisschwund leide sind allerdings mein Mädel und ich gerade Richtung grüne Punkt Abfahrt hinterm Weinbiethaus  und ihr (zu viert, zwei Mannen und zwei Ladys) uphill Richtung Türmchen hinterm Weinbiethaus gerollt. Wollte noch anhalten, aber die Dame war schon voll im Abfahrtsmodus..........................

Und ja, wir haben uns vor langen Zeiten ab und an im Wald getroffen. Du hattest glaube damals noch mit den Nachwehen eines defekten Schlüsselbeines zu kämpfen. Können ja gerne mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen. 





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, das kenne ich nur zu gut...  sie haben leider viel zu viele Mitarbeiter, die von den Bikes deutlich weniger Ahnung haben als ich selbst  Was willst du mit so jemandem als Ansprechpartner anfangen?? Bei technischen Sachen versuche ich immer an den Robert zu gelangen, der ist fit und auch sehr hilfsbereit, hat nur nicht immer Zeit. Wenigstens haben sie anscheinend mittlerweile mal freundliche und kommunikationsfähige Leute ins Callcenter gesetzt. Derjenige, der mich damals angerunfen hatte, dass ich mein Torque abholen kann, konnte kaum deutsch...!
> 
> 
> BTW: ich glaube, wir haben euch vor ein paar Wochen am Weinbiethaus gesehen  (beide schwarze Torques?) Ihr seid den roten Punkt hoch gekommen und wir sind gerade dorthin gerollt um uns für die Abfahrt fertig zu machen. Wir hatten uns vor Jahren auch schon ein paar mal unterwegs getroffen und unterhalten, da habt ihr afaik noch in Speyer gewohnt und wart mit schwerem Doppelbrückengeschütz unterwegs  Ich hatte damals noch mein weißes Tosa Inu.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Verdammtes Korrektur!!


Korrektur + "British German" ist teilweise witzig, teilweise braucht man viel Phantasie 




kneesliding schrieb:


> Wenn ihr sagt auf 2 Fach umbauen, was könnt ihr Mitte empfehlen?
> 
> Kurbel, unwürfer, und BB?
> 
> Hat gern was farbliches...


Umwerfer würde ich den SLX nehmen, der speziell für 2-fach ist (die genaue Nummer habe ich gerade nicht im Kopf).
Kurbel entweder XT oder eben Saint, wenn dir die besser gefällt (ist ~160g schwerer und teurer). Was hattest du denn farblich im Sinn? BB einfach das, das bei der Kurbel dabei ist, das taugt.
Dazu entweder ein Bashguard und ein Blackspire Stinger zur Führung der Kette oder ohne Bash und mit einer Truvativ X-Guide, die soll sehr gut funktionieren.




Timebandit schrieb:


> Bingo! Wenn ich nicht an Gedächtnisschwund leide sind allerdings mein Mädel und ich gerade Richtung grüne Punkt Abfahrt hinterm Weinbiethaus  und ihr (zu viert, zwei Mannen und zwei Ladys) uphill Richtung Türmchen hinterm Weinbiethaus gerollt. Wollte noch anhalten, aber die Dame war schon voll im Abfahrtsmodus..........................


Ihr seid jedenfalls vom Turm weg gerollt und wir gerade dorthin, vom Uphill kommend. Wir müssten allerdings 4 Mannen gewesen sein, wenn ich mich noch richtig erinnere  Aber wir waren auch etwas verzettelt (sehr unterschiedliches Uphill-Tempo). 2 Mädels passt.




Timebandit schrieb:


> Und ja, wir haben uns vor langen Zeiten ab und an im Wald getroffen. Du hattest glaube damals noch mit den Nachwehen eines defekten Schlüsselbeines zu kämpfen. Können ja gerne mal gemeinsam ne Runde drehen.


Ohje, das ist ja echt ewig her, das war 2008  In den nächsten Wochen siehts bei mir zeitlich recht eng aus (Klausuren und zuhause Küche rausreißen), danach gerne mal!


----------



## Sarrois (27. Juni 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hammerschmidt



Auf keinen Fall
Bin letzte Woche den ganzen Tag mit jemand gefahren, der den Müll am Bike hat
Funktion Top, aber das penetrante Surren
Da würd ich austicken


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juni 2012)

Komm, ein Porsche-Auspuff macht auch Geräusche...
Und so ist das eben auch bei der Hammersaint (?) oder den Hope-Naben.

Wer Geräusche oder Gerüche seiner Mitfahrer nicht erdulden kann,
muss halt eben schneller fahren!


----------



## kneesliding (27. Juni 2012)

Im moment spricht gegen den Hammerschmidt die Kosten!!

Am Torque fand ich es aber Top 

Im Bikemarkt gibts eins für 380 Komplett mit BB und Schalttrigger.
Aber muss da was Gefrässt werden? 

Oder muss einfach den alten BB raus und den Hammerschmidt BB rein??

Pedro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (27. Juni 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> ...
> Wer Geräusche oder Gerüche seiner Mitfahrer nicht erdulden kann,
> muss halt eben schneller fahren!



Hahaha


----------



## pfalz (28. Juni 2012)

Kurbel: schwarze XT oder Saint 22-36-Bash (geht Bash bei der neuen XT ) , SLX 2-fach Umwerfer, Kettenführung (Stinger oder so, oder die neuen von Bionicon), ferddisch... my 2 cents


----------



## Sarrois (28. Juni 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> Kurbel: schwarze XT oder Saint 22-36-Bash (geht Bash bei der neuen XT ) , SLX 2-fach Umwerfer, Kettenführung (Stinger oder so, oder die neuen von Bionicon), ferddisch... my 2 cents


 
Warum holst Du nicht nur die schwarze XT mit 2-fach
und ein XT-Umwerfer kostet kaum mehr und funzt besser
....als wenn das so ne Paif wie ich überhaupt merken würde


----------



## eL (28. Juni 2012)

der tick vertick doch gerade so ein hammergedöns

vielleicht tickerst du den mal an

ticktack


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Juni 2012)

pfalz schrieb:


> geht Bash bei der neuen XT


Ja, wenn man die 3-fach Version nimmt.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Warum holst Du nicht nur die schwarze XT mit 2-fach


Die geht nur ohne Bash.




Sarrois schrieb:


> und ein XT-Umwerfer kostet kaum mehr und funzt besser


Nein.


----------



## kneesliding (29. Juni 2012)

Moin.

gerade gekauft!!






Brauche jetzt nur noch ne Schrauber der es mir einbaut!!

Pedro


----------



## Optimizer (29. Juni 2012)

Kluge Entscheidung. Ist eigentlich nicht schwer einzubauen ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juni 2012)

Mein Beileid. Die kannst du selbst einbauen


----------



## el Zimbo (29. Juni 2012)

@Pete:
Wenn du es schaffts, die DVD/CD/wasauchimmer zum laufen zu kriegen,
wirst du bestimmt auch den Einbau der Kurbel schaffen - Ei billief in Juh!


----------



## kneesliding (29. Juni 2012)

ist es wirklich so einfach?

Ich dachte Bzw. bin gesagt worden das es eingefräst muss?

Obwohl das hier habe ich heute von Bergamont bekommen

*Hallo, ich fahr einen 2012 Big Air 9.2 und wurde gern es auf Hammerschmidt umrusten. Muss bei der Austausch was Gefrässt werden? Oder kann ich einfach die Alten Kürbel und Innenlager ausbauen und die neuen von Hammerschmidt einbauen? Danke und Gruß Peter *

*Hallo,

tatsächlich ist es so einfach wie Sie beschreiben. Da Big Air 9.2, Big Air Team und Big Air MGN bezüglich Geometrie und Rahmenbauteilen identisch sind, kann man (Wie beim Big Air MGN) problemlos einen Hammerschmidt Kurbel montieren.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen / with best regards 

 Markus Seibt
Customer Service / Quality Control*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (29. Juni 2012)

Aber...

ich hab kein werkzeuge


----------



## kneesliding (29. Juni 2012)

Gerade die Montage Video angeschaut.

Looks easy


----------



## donnersberger (30. Juni 2012)

Welches Montagevideo hast Du geguckt? Das vom Guru??


----------



## kneesliding (30. Juni 2012)

Nee,

es gibt eine von SRAM.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MuLNPJApmBQ"]TRUVATIV Hammerschmidt DVD      - YouTube[/nomedia]

.


----------



## Sarrois (1. Juli 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Moin.
> 
> gerade gekauft!!
> 
> ...


 Wo sinnen do die Oropax
Ohne die kannste den Müll nedd fahre


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2012)

Engländer können das!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Juli 2012)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Aber...
> 
> ich hab kein werkzeuge



Du brauchst eigentlich nur die zwei verschiedenen Werkzeuge fürs Tretlager. Zur Not gehts auch mit nem Engländer .........


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Zur Not gehts auch mit nem Engländer .........


 Die Teile nennt man auch "Faulenzer", oder meintest du etwas anderes...?


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2012)

Franzose oder Engländer!!

oder für die die nicht vom fach sind "Rollgabelschlüssel"

warum aber bei dem suchbegriff "engländer" google nur bilder von hässlichen menschen findet bleibt mir schleierhaft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (2. Juli 2012)

Hallo eL,
ich weiss garnicht was du hast, bei Google Bilder habe ich "Engländer" eingegeben und das dritte Bild war dann das gesuchte Werkzeug. Ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis meine ich.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## eL (2. Juli 2012)

Mal noch eine Frage zu Gummi

Nach anraten des AWP teams habe ich auf der Hinterachse den abgefahrenen MK 2,4 gegen eine RQ 2,4 getauscht. Vorne war der BA in 2,3 geplant. Dieser ist aber scheinbar erst ab kw30 oder später lieferbar. Ist der BA wirklich so optimal an der Front für den PW oder gibt es alternativen. Vieleicht noch ne RQ auf die Vorderachse?

beste grüße L.


----------



## Sarrois (2. Juli 2012)

eL schrieb:


> warum aber bei dem suchbegriff "engländer" google nur bilder von hässlichen menschen findet bleibt mir schleierhaft.


 Tiny island tiny gene pool
Sei froh Du musst ja bestimmt nedd laufend rüber auf die Insel


----------



## Houschter (2. Juli 2012)

eL schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage zu Gummi
> 
> Vieleicht noch ne RQ auf die Vorderachse?
> 
> beste grüße L.



Das passt!  Der taugt auch vorne.


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juli 2012)

Hätte noch einen zum Verkaufen


----------



## lomo (2. Juli 2012)

eL schrieb:


> Mal noch eine Frage zu Gummi
> 
> ... Vieleicht noch ne RQ auf die Vorderachse?



Genau, die aufblasbare Gummi-Königin habe ich an 2 Rädern vorne drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (2. Juli 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Tiny island tiny gene pool
> Sei froh Du musst ja bestimmt nedd laufend rüber auf die Insel



nöööö 

iss mir zu nass da oben


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

eL schrieb:


> warum aber bei dem suchbegriff "engländer" google nur bilder von hässlichen menschen findet bleibt mir schleierhaft.








  
(erstes Ergebnis, wenn ich in meinem Hirn nach "hässlicher Engländer" google...)




rmfausi schrieb:


> ich weiss garnicht was du hast, bei Google Bilder habe ich "Engländer" eingegeben und das dritte Bild war dann das gesuchte Werkzeug. Ist doch ein gutes Ergebnis meine ich.


Da ist jemand über die Ironie gestolpert und hat sie immer noch nicht gesehen 




eL schrieb:


> Vieleicht noch ne RQ auf die Vorderachse?


Just do it!  (Black Chili sollte selbstverständlich sein) Mit einer 2.4er RQ am Heck fände ich die 2.3er Baroness vorne fast etwas zu mager... dann lieber hinten nur die 2.2er (die ist von den Maßen her dem Baron 2.3 sehr ähnlich), reicht auch gut, wenn man nicht unbedingt total auf Balloonreifen steht.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Tiny island tiny gene pool


Sagt der Saarländer!!


----------



## Sarrois (3. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sagt der Saarländer!!


 
Uffbasse, Du därres Wärschtelsche


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Uffbasse, Du därres Wärschtelsche







> Triftige Argumente keinen Syntace Laufradsatz zu kaufen, bitte per PN an mich!


Wie viele Argumente sollen es denn sein?


----------



## Sarrois (3. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wie viele Argumente sollen es denn sein?



Zu spät


----------



## `Smubob´ (3. Juli 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Zu spät


Selbst schuld


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2012)

Ich suche einen (Funk)Radcomputer der folgende Funktionen hat:

- Kilometeranzeige (gefahrene)
- Höhenmeter
- Fahrzeit

Alle anderen Funktionen interessieren mich nicht.
Kennt sich da jemand aus?

Zur Zeit hab ich den VDO Z1. Leider verweigern die Tasten schon zum 2.Mal ihren Dienst


----------



## Houschter (6. Juli 2012)

VDO MC 1.0+, das Teil gibts schon lange und es arbeitet bei mir einwandfrei.  
Wurde zwar gerade durch den 2.0 abgelöst, aber der "Alte" sollte bestimmt noch zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Juli 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> VDO MC 1.0+, das Teil gibts schon lange und es arbeitet bei mir einwandfrei.



Kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## Dddakk (6. Juli 2012)

Hab ich auch. Ist gut. Es gab wohl ab und an Probleme mit dem Höhenmesser. Meiner wurde nach 20 Monaten aber ratz-fatz von VDO getauscht. Der zweite hält schon 2 Jahre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2012)

Das ist ein guter Tacho. Meinen letzten habe ich 2006 im Schlamm von Thaleischweiler-Fröschen in de Nacht vesenkt, aber bis dahin war er prima.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Tacho. Meinen letzten habe ich 2006 im Schlamm von Thaleischweiler-Fröschen in de Nacht vesenkt, aber bis dahin war er prima.




Jaja und in 4000 Jahren wird dann dort der VDO-Mensch ausgebuddelt....


----------



## Kelme (6. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jaja und in 4000 Jahren wird dann dort der VDO-Mensch ausgebuddelt....



Der VDO veilleicht, aber ich halte mich garantiert nicht so lange und außerdem liege ich da ja nicht nebendran (noch nicht).


----------



## lomo (6. Juli 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Das ist ein guter Tacho. Meinen letzten habe ich 2006 im Schlamm von Thaleischweiler-Fröschen in de Nacht vesenkt, aber bis dahin war er prima.





In Thaleischweiler-Fröschen habe ich mich im Schlamm versenkt ... mehrmals.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Juli 2012)




----------



## Flugrost (6. Juli 2012)

Sieht aber net Sommerberg tauglich aus...


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juli 2012)

Nach 2stündiger OP mit Grobschlosserwerkzeug funktioniert die Taste des Z1 halbwegs wieder. Die Start/Stop Taste der Stopuhr musste dafür ihren Dienst quittieren  Diese hab ich noch nie benutzt ....

Vielen Dank für die Tipps, werde mir beim nächsten Ausfall den MC1.0+ zulegen ....


----------



## südpfälzer (7. Juli 2012)

Cyclosport CM 434 wäre noch eine günstige Option. So einer versieht bei mir klaglos seinen Dienst.
Den gibt´s z.B. hier:
http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/a5...rahtlos.html?gclid=COja34ujiLECFQpd3wodHCRPBA


----------



## metalfreak (11. Juli 2012)

"hipsterkrams"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> "hipsterkrams"



Oh, bei lomography eingekauft?

BTW, Hipsterette;


----------



## metalfreak (11. Juli 2012)

Jop im Lomo-Online-Store


----------



## lomo (11. Juli 2012)

Bin mal auf die analogen Ergebnisse gespannt


----------



## metalfreak (11. Juli 2012)

ne Hand voll hab ich bereits online  

http://www.lomography.com/homes/metalfreak


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Platzangst Trailtech Jacke. Möchte sie mir eventuell zulegen, bin mir aber nicht so sichet bezüglich der Tourtauglichkeit und Tragekomfort.


----------



## Sarrois (12. Juli 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Platzangst Trailtech Jacke. Möchte sie mir eventuell zulegen, bin mir aber nicht so sichet bezüglich der Tourtauglichkeit und Tragekomfort.


 
Du könntest dem Flowbike hier im Forum ne PN schreiben,
der hat diese Trailtech Jacke in schwarz.
Der kann Dir bestimmt auch sagen, ob die was taucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:
> 
> 
> > hat jemand Erfahrung mit der Platzangst Trailtech Jacke. Möchte sie mir eventuell zulegen, bin mir aber nicht so sichet bezüglich der Tourtauglichkeit und Tragekomfort.
> ...


...oder warten, bis ich antworte, denn ich hab die auch  Also die Jacke ist zwar SEHR gut belüftet (7 Fresh Air Zipper!), aber für mich war die Jacke nur tauglich zum bergab fahren oder wenn es RICHTIG kalt war. Ich bin da aber evtl. etwas speziell... ich friere nicht so schnell und mag es nicht, wenn ich beim Fahren wg. der Klamotten schwitze und ziehe daher immer lieber etwas weniger an. Der Tragekomfort der Jacke ist übrigens absolut superb! Sehr bequem, alles so wie's sein muss. Das Material ist schön flexibel, nicht so störrisch und (zumindest im noch ungewaschenen Zustand) perfekt wasserabweisend, es perlt nur so ab. Der Schnitt ist eher recht weit, also Arm-Schützer passen locker drunter. Ich habe sie in M und bin 1,80 groß und eher schmal gebaut (~66kg), mir gefällt es, dass sie recht weit ist, war genau so gewollt. Wenn man das nicht will, passt man bei gleicher Körpergröße auch mit ein paar Schnitzeln mehr auf den Rippen gut rein


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Juli 2012)

What he said. Hab den Vor(vor?)gänger, die Ventec. Tragekomfort ist sehr gut, auch mit Ellenbogenschützern, Atmungsaktivität dagegen eher eingeschränkt. Dauert nicht lang, bis man anfängt, die Reißverschlüsse einen nach dem anderen zu öffnen... zumindest, wenns wärmer als 5°C ist.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. Dann fällt sie zum Touren fahrenim Herbst/Frühjahr wohl aus


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (12. Juli 2012)

Ich denke, da ist insgesamt die Softshell-Variante der Jacke besser geeignet.


----------



## Bogie (12. Juli 2012)

Wenn es Dir vor allem um die Funktion gehen sollte, dann schau Dir mal die Endura-Sachen genauer an. Die sind funktionsmäßig top, optisch allerdings eher "zurückhaltend".


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

Die Endura - Sachen hab ich mir auch schon angeschaut, sprengen aber Preislich das festgesetzte Buget. Ausserdem hab ich in der nähe keinen Händler gefunden wo man sich die Sachen mal betrachten kann. Meine Tendenz geht momentan zur Gore Fusion AS Cross. Für meinen Einsatzzweck zum Touren fahren im Herbst und Frühjahr wahrscheinlich nicht die schlechteste Wahl. Würde sie für 150 bekommen


----------



## Houschter (12. Juli 2012)

Schau dich mal bei Vaude um, die machen wirklich gute Jacken. Preis-Leistung stimmt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2012)

Da war meine Trailtech für 90 halt ein Schnäppchen...

@ ye olde fritz: ich meinte lediglich die Belüftung durch die Öffnungen, das Material ansich ist eher recht "dicht", allerdings auch keine Zeltplane, im Prinzip ähnlich wie die meisten (non-Gore-Tex) Snowboard-Jacken.


----------



## lomo (12. Juli 2012)

Now to something completely different.
Komme gerade von ner Lesung aus dem TiG7 ...




Lesung von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (12. Juli 2012)

Houschter schrieb:


> Schau dich mal bei Vaude um, die machen wirklich gute Jacken. Preis-Leistung stimmt.


 
Das stimmt, aber die Auswahl ist so groß und irgendwie hört sich alles gleich an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Now to something completely different.
> Komme gerade von ner Lesung aus dem TiG7 ...
> 
> 
> ...




Muschd du unbedingd jetzt noch mit Lyrik kommen!?!


----------



## lomo (13. Juli 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Muschd du unbedingd jetzt noch mit Lyrik kommen!?!



Bassd doch zu äm EmmTeehBeeh-Forum


----------



## metalfreak (14. Juli 2012)

für mehr Licht am Sensor:


----------



## ES7.0 (14. Juli 2012)

Feine Wahl, setzt ich auch beide ein und bin super zufrieden damit. Bei dem 70-200 macht sich eine Schelle für die Stativmontage noch ganz gut.


----------



## strandi (16. Juli 2012)

Der neue Rahmen ist aufgebaut 





Neuer Lenker, Vorbau und Sattel sind bestellt


----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2012)

Hey Strandi, wenn dus net irrsinnig prügelst, wird die HR Felge bestimmt einige Zeit halten. Sag mal, is das der Blick von euch aus in den "Garten"? Laufen da nachts Bären und Elche umher?


----------



## Dddakk (16. Juli 2012)

Gar Trolle?

Hübscher Rahmen! Kannst du mal die Röhrchen von schräg oben zeigen?


----------



## strandi (16. Juli 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hey Strandi, wenn dus net irrsinnig prügelst, wird die HR Felge bestimmt einige Zeit halten. Sag mal, is das der Blick von euch aus in den "Garten"? Laufen da nachts Bären und Elche umher?



Das Laufrad hab ich schon 6 Jahre...und hab es gebraucht gekauft  Neulich mal kurz die Speichen nachgezogen (nach 6 Jahren zum ersten Mal) und jetzt läuft es wieder wie ne eins  Elche ja, Bären nein


----------



## strandi (16. Juli 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Gar Trolle?
> 
> Hübscher Rahmen! Kannst du mal die Röhrchen von schräg oben zeigen?



Hm hab grad keine "schräg oben" Perspektive...aber hier alle Bilder die ich habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (16. Juli 2012)

Kannst mal ein Gartenfoto von den Elchen und Trollen reinstellen? Wir Südländer kennen sowas nur aus nordischen Märchen. Ach ja, bitte einen ausgeklappten Zollstock an die Elche anlehnen... an die Trolle ´türlich auch, ...


----------



## lomo (16. Juli 2012)

Ach, was ich ganz vergessen habe ...




Centurion Le Mans von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juli 2012)

@Strandi:
Das ist ja ein 29er Sykkel, du Säckel!!!


----------



## strandi (17. Juli 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @Strandi:
> Das ist ja ein 29er Sykkel, du Säckel!!!



Schmarn! Sowas kommt mir net unter den Poppes!


----------



## el Zimbo (17. Juli 2012)

Wieso? Auf Schmarrn sitzt es sich bestimmt weich...


----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2012)

you made my day!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Juli 2012)

Für Schleckermäuler ...




pour gourmets von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (18. Juli 2012)

Mein CT Rahmen wurde am 20.4.12 bestellt und ist gestern gekommen. 









Gruß rmfausi


----------



## el Zimbo (19. Juli 2012)

Schwarz ist das neue weiß! (?)

Dann mal ab zum DH-Rennen in der Hardtail-Klasse!!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2012)

Die fehlende Schaltung und die Pedale befremden mich etwas... davon abgesehen find ichs HAMMER 




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Dann mal ab zum DH-Rennen in der *Hardtail-Klasse*!!!


Gibts ja leider nicht mehr...


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Gibts ja leider nicht mehr...



könnten wir mal wieder einführen


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Vielen Dank für eure Meinung. Ich bin auch mal auf die erste Ausfahrt am Samstag gespannt. Dann gehts Schweinchen scheuchen im Wald.

@El Zimbo
Ich bleibe halt meinem Motto treu:
Farbe ist egal, Hauptsache schwarz.  Weiss als Rahmenfarbe, niemals nicht.  

@Smubob
Wenn ich schon keine Schaltung dran habe, dann wenigstens mit Klickies, irgendwie muss man doch bergauf auf dem Forstweg vorankommen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Juli 2012)

Was wiegt den deine Wutz?
Meine ist mit 15,4kg nicht gerade schlank


----------



## rmfausi (19. Juli 2012)

Weiss nedd, meine 1 Fischwaage aus Taiwan ist gerade kaputt. Ich schätze mal 12,5 - 13kg. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Kelme (19. Juli 2012)

Bleib bei der Schätzung und erzähle jedem, dass so ein Singlespeeder ob des fehlenden Schaltungsgerümpels per se einfach immer sauleicht ist .

Wiegen - messen - vergleichen. Der Tod des Rattspochts.


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> könnten wir mal wieder einführen


Fänd ich klasse! Würde wenigstens einen Anreiz schaffen, mit einem HT anzutreten. So fahren ja doch alle Fully, weil man eben doch schneller ist. So angenehm kranke Leute wie den Marcus gibts ja leider zu wenige...




rmfausi schrieb:


> @Smubob
> Wenn ich schon keine Schaltung dran habe, dann wenigstens mit Klickies, irgendwie muss man doch bergauf auf dem Forstweg vorankommen.


Klar, Eingang + Klickies passt schon zusammen. Ich persönlich würde am FR-HT aber wenigstens "angemessenes" Klick-Geschirr fahren. Bei Klick ohne Käfig krieg ich schon vom Ankucken Schmerzen (vor allem, wenns SPDs sind).




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Meine ist mit 15,4kg nicht gerade schlank


Fette Sau!!   










Kelme schrieb:


> Wiegen - messen - vergleichen. Der Tod des Rattspochts.


Aber wie soll ich denn den anderen mitteilen, dass ich den xxxxx-sten habe, wenn ich nicht wiegen - messen - vergleichen darf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2012)

Mein Onkelchen wird sich freuen:


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Sind die blauen jetzt eigentlich lauter als die schwarzen?


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2012)

Sind die für das Sunn-HT?

...die klingen nur blauer.


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Psychoakustik!?
Hab ich's mir doch gedacht!


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2012)

So schwarz wie meine klingen die jedenfalls nicht. 

Letzte Woche wollte gerade jemand den berühmten "Klingelsatz"
aussprechen, als ich mal kurz zu treten aufgehört habe.
Der Satz wurde abgebrochen und ersetzt durch:
"Näh, eigentlich braucht der jo gar kä Klingel."


----------



## Fibbs79 (20. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sind die blauen jetzt eigentlich lauter als die schwarzen?



Hab meine mit Stahl(freilauf) getunt, ob die jetzt lauter sind


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab meine mit Stahl(freilauf) getunt, ob die jetzt lauter sind



Ich seh schon, wir packen mal das Messequipment ein und machen schöne Messungen und anschliessend Analysen.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sind die blauen jetzt eigentlich lauter als die schwarzen?



I hope so.....


----------



## lomo (20. Juli 2012)

Grööööööhl!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Sind die blauen jetzt eigentlich lauter als die schwarzen?


Nur i. V. m. 10 oder 12mm Achse, mit Schnellspanner nicht.




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Letzte Woche wollte gerade jemand den berühmten "Klingelsatz"
> aussprechen, als ich mal kurz zu treten aufgehört habe.
> Der Satz wurde abgebrochen und ersetzt durch:
> "Näh, eigentlich braucht der jo gar kä Klingel."







Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab meine mit Stahl(freilauf) getunt, ob die jetzt lauter sind


Ne, nur schwerer 




lomo schrieb:


> Ich seh schon, wir packen mal das Messequipment ein und machen schöne Messungen und anschliessend Analysen.


Oh ja! Da will ich mit meiner (roten) ausm Hardtail mitmachen, das verfälscht sämtliche Messreihen


----------



## el Zimbo (20. Juli 2012)

Smubob, du fauler Sack, hör auf mir Abkürzungen, die keiner kennt! 

(was heißt i. V. m. ???)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Juli 2012)

GIDF! 


BTW: "i. V. m." ist doch ne Standard-Abkürzung...! Und in Verbindung mit dem Kontext kommt man doch ganz einfach drauf


----------



## Romarius (23. Juli 2012)

braucht zufällig wer nen neues Bike? könnte für Scott und Bionicon Gutscheine für 20% auf die UVP besorgen... (angesehener Bergsporthändler ausm Münchner Raum mit Shops+Onlineverkauf) -> bei Interesse PN


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2012)

new ahead cap von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (24. Juli 2012)

Ktwr Abkürzung: GDPF ... kennts wer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zelle (25. Juli 2012)

Große Döner Produktions Fabrik ... ganz klar in dem Kontext.


----------



## donnersberger (25. Juli 2012)

Wäre mir jetzt auch mal so als erstes eingefallen :dafür:


----------



## Levty (25. Juli 2012)

Geh Dein Pferd Ficl<en?


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Juli 2012)

Ficl<en, ficl<en, ficl<en! - gefällt mir...


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2012)

Geh deinen Pudel fisten


----------



## lomo (25. Juli 2012)

:räusper:

Es sind Ferien, da könnten Kinder mitlesen!!!


----------



## Kelme (25. Juli 2012)

Da in der Übersetzung weder "Ey Aldda!" noch "Isch **** deine Mudda!" vorkommt, versteht das eh keiner von der Schülerbande, Von daher: Voll jugendfrei!


----------



## Flugrost (25. Juli 2012)




----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2012)

Ich wollte auch mal was in diesen Dräd setzen:

24 - 1 3/8








und 44-18. Das muss dann für den 1.9.2012   44-25, oder ?


----------



## lomo (27. Juli 2012)

OMG!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2012)

Tschieses auch!


----------



## el Zimbo (27. Juli 2012)

Das Ride muss aber noch gepimpt werden!
Erstmal weg mit den Schutzblecheb und dem Gebäckträger,
Dann noch schön pink lackieren, oder so...


----------



## Dddakk (27. Juli 2012)

Hier ist die halbe Stadt Hipster, die haben sogar pinke Ketten, passend zu FlipFlops, Brillengestell und Ei-Fon-Kaver.

Und das Alpina ist noch originohl! Bleibt so! Nur ein Teilchen kommt noch dran...
ich geh mal im Keller suchen.....


----------



## donnersberger (27. Juli 2012)

Weinflaschenhalterung?


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2012)

"Blausein" ist schön....


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juli 2012)

G E F A E L L T   M I C H ! 

Steht da dein Bagger daneben??


----------



## lomo (28. Juli 2012)

Oh, No-saddle-day?
G'fällt!


----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2012)

Ja, Bagger steht links an der hellblauen Hauswand....
Sattel ist vorhanden, allerdings noch kein Stütze.


----------



## metalfreak (6. August 2012)

gut geschützer Speicher für mehr Bildmaterial


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (9. August 2012)

Sollte ma wieder Geld in der Bikeindustrie lassen, aber die Billingham musste einfach sein. Kleine Fototasche für eine DSLR und 2 Objektive oder eben die Combi DSLR und analog...


----------



## lomo (9. August 2012)

Geil!


----------



## Dddakk (10. August 2012)

donnersberger schrieb:


> Weinflaschenhalterung?



Fast:   






Es gibt Dinge, die gibts gar nicht mehr. (ca. 35 Jahre jung)


----------



## lomo (11. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal was in diesen Dräd setzen:
> 
> 24 - 1 3/8
> 
> ...



Dir fehlt noch ne SRM-Kurbel ...




l1000768_skaliert von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Dddakk (11. August 2012)

..das ist ja wohl Mega-Fiddfagger-Alarm.  Neenee!


----------



## lomo (11. August 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ich wollte auch mal was in diesen Dräd setzen:
> 
> 24 - 1 3/8
> ....



Pah!
Heute unterwegs.
Erst ... 




650b von *lomo* auf Flickr

... dann:




29 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

Das Ende ist nah ...


----------



## lomo (12. August 2012)

Aber sowas von!


----------



## Kelme (12. August 2012)

Mal schauen, ob ich von den Speyerer Jungs gleich einen überzeugen kann, dass Nachtfahren völlig doof ist und es gescheiter ist hier sitzen zu bleiben und den Rotwein zu leeren.


----------



## kraft_werk (15. August 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mal schauen, ob ich von den Speyerer Jungs gleich einen überzeugen kann, dass Nachtfahren völlig doof ist und es gescheiter ist hier sitzen zu bleiben und den Rotwein zu leeren.




..den Rotwein hättest du zum Anfüttern direkt in die Cola mischen sollen, dann wären wir nach ´ner 3/4tel Stunde erst garnicht auf die Idee gekommen weiter zu fahren


----------



## lomo (15. August 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..den Rotwein hättest du zum Anfüttern direkt in die Cola mischen sollen, ...



Bäääh, ihr ekelt euch vor gar nix!


----------



## rmfausi (15. August 2012)

So, kann man auch den Trollinger entsorgen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (15. August 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> So, kann man auch den Trollinger entsorgen.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Wenn der Kelme so was im Keller hat, dann ... 

Rotweinentsorgung geht anderst: klick mich


----------



## eL (16. August 2012)

jetz mach ma langsam hier

der wächst wenigstens in echten weinbergen genährt nur von morgentau und guten böden

auch ein grund warum man da kein wasser rin kippt

ihr weinbanausen


----------



## Kelme (16. August 2012)

eL schrieb:


> ...
> ihr weinbanausen


Spricht der Preuße.


----------



## lomo (16. August 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..den Rotwein hättest du zum Anfüttern direkt in die Cola mischen sollen


Rotwein + Cola trinken doch normal nur die geschmacklosen Badenser. Für sowas sollte man hier gesteinigt werden!

 Mami Mami, darf ich eine Tüte Kies? Hier hast du den Schlüssel für den Kipper, Junge. 


So, ich hab hier mal ein paar Fundstücke aus den letzten 2-3 Wochen... das erste war der Oli, der mir auf der La Fat in Lac Blanc über den Weg gefahren ist  Wenn man sich schon daheim im Wald nicht trifft.

Dann noch was für den Herrn Lomo, der anscheinend doch Ausländer ist... ich hoffe, das ist nur eine Verwechslung und ihm gehts noch gut!




(gefunden im Fach "Aufschnitt-Spezialitäten" beim Albrecht-Discount)


Das Nächste ist mir beim Farben & Tapeten Fachhändler aufgefallen:





*ó.Ò*


----------



## rmfausi (20. August 2012)

Hi Smubob,
der "Lomo" Aufschnitt schmeckt bestimmt gut zur Rieslingschorle. 

Gibts eigentlich noch das Linux Waschmittel? Das gabs um die
Jahrtausendwende. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## metalfreak (20. August 2012)

Alles ausser Riesling + Mineralwasser ist strafbar!








EDIT: Wenn wir schon bei Fundsachen sind. Im Globus gibts Flicken incl. Wagenheber zum sensationellen Preis von 2,99 â¬


----------



## lomo (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ....Dann noch was für den Herrn Lomo, der anscheinend doch Ausländer ist... ich hoffe, das ist nur eine Verwechslung und ihm gehts noch gut!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kannst dir mal ne Scheibe von mir abschneiden!
Und dazu passt eigentlich nur Rotwein!


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. August 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei Fundsachen sind. Im Globus gibts Flicken incl. Wagenheber zum sensationellen Preis von 2,99 


Auf der Unterseite vom Wagenheber steht dann "max. Gewicht 8kg" 




lomo schrieb:


> Kannst dir mal ne Scheibe von mir abschneiden!


Habs nicht gekauft, sah mir zu fett aus 


BTW: ich glaube, ich muss mal ein paar Fotos machen, um hier auch mal wieder was zum eigentlichen Thema zu posten... ne Hand voll Sachen für die nächste Aktion ist immerhin schon da.


----------



## kraft_werk (20. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Rotwein + Cola trinken doch normal nur die geschmacklosen Badenser. Für sowas sollte man hier gesteinigt werden!



...Jehova! Jehova! 

..ich muss allerdings gestehen, ich bevorzuge die Weizenkaltschale 

*duckundweg*


----------



## lomo (20. August 2012)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ...Jehova! Jehova!
> 
> ..ich muss allerdings gestehen, ich bevorzuge die Weizenkaltschale
> 
> *duckundweg*



 ... mit Cola?


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. August 2012)

Du kennst wirklich kein Erbarmen.


----------



## goflo (21. August 2012)

Zweima Biäär mit Erdbeerjoghuaaart

http://www.clipfish.de/video/2773069/werner-beinhart-kneipe/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>




Genau das hab ich gestern auch beim Aldi im Einkaufswagen vor mir gesehen,
hab noch überlegt, ob ich ein Foto machen soll... 

(ist das eigentlich ein besonders lange gereifter Schinken?)


----------



## lomo (21. August 2012)

Ich werde für die Konsumgesellschaft geopfert ...


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

Aber nur scheibchenweise und gut abgehangen.


----------



## metalfreak (21. August 2012)

Glaub im gleichen Discounter gibts auch Wurst der Marke Zimbo


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

Nee, Lomo gibts beim Discounter - *ZIMBO IST* eine Exklusivmarke und nur im *SUPER*markt erhältlich...


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. August 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> (ist das eigentlich ein besonders lange gereifter Schinken?)


Ne, der ist besonders gewürzt, mit "Spanische Fliege".




el Zimbo schrieb:


> Nee, Lomo gibts beim Discounter - Zimbo ist eine Exklusivmarke und nur im SUPERmarkt erhältlich...


...was mir ja auch schonmal einen Lachanfall beschert hatte, da ich zuerst dich kannte und dann die Zimbo Wurstwaren gesehen habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (21. August 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> ... mit Cola?





..ich mag zwar ein Banause sein, aber so schlimm ist´s dann doch nicht!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

Stimmt. Cola gehört in Wein, niemals in Bier!


----------



## Houschter (21. August 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Cola gehört in Wein, niemals in Bier!



Never ever!


----------



## el Zimbo (21. August 2012)

Tanzt, ihr Marionetten...


----------



## metalfreak (22. August 2012)

Zur Abwechslung mal nichts gekauft, sondern fÃ¼r umme 
Als Regionalssieger beim Lomography-Wettbewerb gabs ne Cam. Dem Bundessieger erwarten 10.000â¬, Platz 2 5.000â¬ und Platz 3 2.500â¬  Die Top 10 im Facebook-Voting werden zur Photokina eingeladen, wo dann der Sieger bestimmt wird  Also fleiÃig voten:klick mich, ich bin ein Link


----------



## lomo (22. August 2012)

Sehr kühl.
Glückwunsch


----------



## lomo (2. September 2012)

Ich muss abnehmen ...




BMI von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (2. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich muss abnehmen ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jepp, hast recht - ich finde dich, seitdem ich dich kenne, ziemlich fett.


----------



## lomo (2. September 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Jepp, hast recht - ich finde dich, seitdem ich dich kenne, ziemlich fett.



Tja, ich weiss gar nicht wo das hinführen soll ...
Memo an mich: Keine fetten Schorle mehr trinken!


----------



## Dddakk (2. September 2012)

Ab jetzt nur noch die Salatplatte im AH.

Wann fahren wir diese Woche? Mi und Fr kann ich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (2. September 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> Ab jetzt nur noch die Salatplatte im AH.
> 
> Wann fahren wir diese Woche? Mi und Fr kann ich nicht.



Dann fahren wir Mi und Fr.


----------



## Dddakk (3. September 2012)

Du hast nur Muffe weil dann dein Turbo (XSi) fehlt.


----------



## lomo (3. September 2012)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ... dein Turbo ...



Schiebt von hinten raus!


----------



## Dddakk (3. September 2012)

...mein Turbo wollte mich auch des Öfteren überholen.


----------



## lomo (3. September 2012)

Da würde ich mir mal Gedanken  machen ...


----------



## Optimizer (5. September 2012)

So, Bestellung ausgelöst...ich kann englischem Stahl einfach nicht widerstehen:


----------



## metalfreak (5. September 2012)

Spielerei fürs eiPätt und nen Fünfer in die Katalogbildkasse


----------



## lomo (6. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> So, Bestellung ausgelöst...ich kann englischem Stahl einfach nicht widerstehen:
> .....



So was?


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2012)

Faaroodhänsel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Faaroodhänsel...


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ich kann englischem Stahl einfach nicht widerstehen


Ich stehe für Räder mit ohne hinten weich ja mehr auf polnischen Stahl... wie müsste man das dann fachgerecht nennen - Dieb-Stahl? 
Was wird aus deinem X werden? Alltagsrad?


Für "Klappräder" mag ich ja Taiwan-Alu entwickelt in RLP (oder zumindest _für_ eine Firma von dort). Da gibts demnächst auch mal wieder etwas Neues nach dem Motto "Evolution statt Revolution", könnte man analog zu Optis Zuwachs als "+X" bezeichnen  Die ersten Teile dafür sind schon da:






















Der Rest ist momentan noch am jetzigen Torque montiert, nächsten Mittwoch ist Abholung, nächsten Donnerstag ist (doppelte) Aufbau-Party


----------



## lomo (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich stehe für Räder mit ohne hinten weich ja mehr auf polnischen Stahl... wie müsste man das dann fachgerecht nennen - Dieb-Stahl?
> ...


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Was wird aus deinem X werden? Alltagsrad?



GA-Gerät


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> GA-Gerät


Also so wie mein "Rennrad"


----------



## Optimizer (11. September 2012)

Gestern ist schonmal ein Paket aus England vom Planeten X gelandet.

Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (11. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gesendet von Unterwegs im Pfälzerwald



Heimlichtrainierer?


----------



## rmfausi (11. September 2012)

Lass ihn, davon werden wir auch bald profitieren. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Flugrost (11. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Also so wie mein "Rennrad"


Das hat mit Rennrad soviel zu tun, wie `ne (nen) Kuh mit surfen...


----------



## lomo (11. September 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> ..., wie `ne (nen) Kuh mit surfen...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. September 2012)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Das hat mit Rennrad soviel zu tun, wie `ne (nen) Kuh mit surfen...


Wie heißt es so schön? "Am besten ist's, wie man's macht"  Was für dich ne surfende Kuh ist, ist für mich genau so viel "Rennrad" wie ich haben will - nicht mehr und nicht weniger  Auf einen Bock mit Dackelschneidern, Felgenputzer-Bremsen und Brezellenker bringen mich keine 10 Pferde. Grad heute wieder ne schöne Weinstraßenrunde damit gedreht 


@ Topic: morgen hol ich die Sau, die übermorgen geschlachtet wird...


----------



## strandi (12. September 2012)

Auch mal wieder etwas aufgerüstet 
Truvativ hat einen Lenker im Sortiment der einfach zu gut zu dem Rahmen passt 




Und wenn man eh schon bestellt, dann kann auch der olle Sattel gegen ein 180g Leichtgewicht getauscht werden 




Und nochmal in voller Schönheit


----------



## el Zimbo (13. September 2012)

Für mich sieht das aus, als wenn der Sattel zu weit hinten ist.
Aber sonst gar nicht mal hässlich, die Kiste...

Wie macht sie sich in der Luft, über den Dirts?


----------



## strandi (13. September 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Für mich sieht das aus, als wenn der Sattel zu weit hinten ist.
> Aber sonst gar nicht mal hässlich, die Kiste...
> 
> Wie macht sie sich in der Luft, über den Dirts?



Für mich passt´s mit dem Sattel 
Dirts?! Aus dem Alter bin ich raus


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. September 2012)

Hier mal die kompakte Zusammenfassung eines wahren Schlachtfests:

Mittwoch: neues Torque FRX "Speedzone" in Koblenz abholen






Donnerstag: Der Ausgangszustand






Anschließend: Torque FR strippen bis auf Dämpfer und ein paar Kleinteile, dann für meinen Kumpel und mit ihm neu aufbauen (das Foto vom Endzustand entstand bei totaler Dunkelheit und es war auch noch nicht 100%ig fertig)






Freitag: Torque FRX komplett strippen und fast komplett mit den Anbauteilen des FR (bis auf Sattel/Stütze + Kleinzeug) wieder aufbauen. Hier die "Foto-Lovestory" dazu:






Endzustand (wie immer: "vorerst" )






Die Originalteile des FRX sind fast vollständig käuflich erwerbbar (was noch nicht im Bikemarkt ist, kommt die Tage, bzw. -> PN)


----------



## anulu (15. September 2012)

ALTER! Geiles Gerät  Gefällt mir Lyrik doch besser als ich vorerst dachte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2012)

Aus Neu mach Alt 
Viel Spaß beim Testen!

Highroller


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> ALTER! Geiles Gerät  Gefällt mir Lyrik doch besser als ich vorerst dachte


Danke  Wieso sollte es auch mit Lyrik nicht gut aussehen? Ist ja im Prinzip nur eine Singlecrown-Boxxer mit 2cm weniger Federweg... 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Aus Neu mach Alt
> Viel Spaß beim Testen!


Ich hab (bis auf die Reifen ) alles geputzt, damit es mit den "alten" Teilen nicht zu gebraucht aussieht auf den ersten Fotos 
Mal schauen, wann ich zur ersten richtigen Probefahrt komme... hatte und habe die Tage leider noch viel zu viel anderen Kram zu erledigen und ich muss auch noch das eine oder andere dran fertigstellen, bevor es losgehen kann: Bremse entlüften, weil die Leitung ab musste zur Durchführung an der Wippe, Shifter-Oberrohr-Kollisions-Problem beheben, Schaltung einstellen, Dämpfer Grundeinstellung...




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Highroller


Da du (glaube ich) "damals" auf meine Frage nicht geantwortet hattest... willst du denn den Highroller II *DH*? Das Ding wiegt 1,2kg...! Wenn ja, warst du vor Thorsten, sprich er wäre fairerweise dir...


----------



## anulu (16. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Danke  Wieso sollte es auch mit Lyrik nicht gut aussehen? Ist ja im Prinzip nur eine Singlecrown-Boxxer mit 2cm weniger Federweg...



I know, konnte es mir nur nich richtig vorstellen. Hab bisher nur die Fox in dem Rahmen gesehen und finde die passt von der Optik her perfekt.

*E-Mail: Sie wurden in einem Beitrag zitiert* Yeah!


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da du (glaube ich) "damals" auf meine Frage nicht geantwortet hattest... willst du denn den Highroller II *DH*? Das Ding wiegt 1,2kg...! Wenn ja, warst du vor Thorsten, sprich er wäre fairerweise dir...



1,2kg 
Thorsten die Reifen gehören dir


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. September 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> I know, konnte es mir nur nich richtig vorstellen. Hab bisher nur die Fox in dem Rahmen gesehen und finde die passt von der Optik her perfekt.


Stimmt, Optik ist eine der wenigen Sachen, die Fox Gabeln gut können 
Ich finde, anders herum gesehen, die Lyrik im neuen Rahmen sogar besser, weil sie zum insgesamt schlanker wirkenden Rohrsatz besser passt.  Zum alten passt die Totem *optisch* besser. Das Unterrohr ist aber beim FRX auch echt ultra-fett (wirkt nur nicht so wuchtig, weil es rund ist), fast wie in den 90ern zu Beginn des "Oversize"-Wahns  Und das Oberrohr ist zwar von der Seite flach, dafür aber breit wie n Feldweg...




anulu schrieb:


> *E-Mail: Sie wurden in einem Beitrag zitiert* Yeah!


Oh ja... den Scheiss hab ich auch direkt mal deaktiviert 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 1,2kg
> Thorsten die Reifen gehören dir


Wusste ichs doch 
Was mir an den Dingern (genau so am Minion) aufgefallen ist: trotz etwa gleichem Gewicht ist bei den Schwalbe DH Reifen die Karkasse VIEL massiver - zum Glück hab ich mir die für den Park-LRS geholt 
@ anulu: du wolltest doch den Minion, gell?  (und ja, er ist "subba-babbich" (42a) )


----------



## anulu (16. September 2012)

Gerade dieses flache Oberrohr find ich von der Optik her sehr geil. 
Die neue Van im Rockzone funktioniert verdammt gut. Das hab ich bisher bei noch keiner Fox so erlebt. 

Über Maxxis-Reifen wird doch eh meißtens gesagt sie sinn dünn wie Pappe^^ Aber wenn man gut mit klar kommt will man nichts anderes... un die Downhillversion hab ich bisher noch nich klein bekommen 

Jop den wollt ich haben, wenn wir uns über nen Preis einigen können


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (16. September 2012)

Ich seh da keinen Unterschied bei den Rädern.  

Im Ernst, was kann der neue Jahrgang besser als der alte?


----------



## lomo (16. September 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich seh da keinen Unterschied bei den Rädern.
> ...



Schlankeres Oberohr ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (17. September 2012)

anulu schrieb:


> Gerade dieses flache Oberrohr find ich von der Optik her sehr geil.


Ja, gefällt mir auch gut. Fühlt sich "witzig" an, wenn man drum/drunter greift, weil es nach innen einen Knick hat.




anulu schrieb:


> Die neue Van im Rockzone funktioniert verdammt gut. Das hab ich bisher bei noch keiner Fox so erlebt.


Ja, 2012 scheit es Fox entlich mal geschafft zu haben, vernünftig ansprechende Gabeln zu bauen... liegt wohl an den neuen Dichtungen. Wie gut die (in Puncto Dichtwirkung) sind, wird man gegen Ende des Jahres sicher im Forum zu lesen bekommen.




anulu schrieb:


> Über Maxxis-Reifen wird doch eh meißtens gesagt sie sinn dünn wie Pappe^^ Aber wenn man gut mit klar kommt will man nichts anderes... un die Downhillversion hab ich bisher noch nich klein bekommen


Ja, durch die 1ply-Karkassen kann man ja auch Zeitung lesen...!  Ich habe eigentlich selten Platten, aber mit den 1ply Minions hatte ich andauernd welche.
BTW: den Satz hab ich auch noch (Minion 2.5 1ply F/R in 60a), falls jemand Interesse hat  Da sich 60a ja "gar nicht" abfährt, sind die auch noch fast wie neu.




anulu schrieb:


> Jop den wollt ich haben, wenn wir uns über nen Preis einigen können


Können wir  Melde dich einfach, wenn du mal Zeit hast, mit Auto hier vorbei zu kommen, weil anders wirds mit nem Drahtreifen schwierig...




ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich seh da keinen Unterschied bei den Rädern.
> 
> Im Ernst, was kann der neue Jahrgang besser als der alte?





lomo schrieb:


> Schlankeres Oberohr ;-)


Genau, ich finde das flache Rohr SO geil, dass ichs unbedingt haben musste 

Ne, eigentlich war ich mit dem FR sehr zufrieden, der einzige störende Punkt war der für meinen Geschmack recht steile Lenkwinkel von 66,5° - trotz der nur zum Zweck diesen abzuflachen verbauten 180er Gabel. Die Geometrie ist der des FR recht ahnlich (gleich kurzer Hinterbau (425), gleiche Oberrohrlänge), aber mit dem flacheren Lenkwinkel und dem dadurch längeren Radstand hat es genau das, was man aktuell eine "moderne Geometrie" nennt und was ich eigentlich schon seit Ewigkeiten genau so mag: in Sachen Reach recht kompakt und handlich, aber vorne flach für Laufruhe und Sicherheit im Steilen, insgesamt trotzdem noch recht wendig.
Der Impuls zur Kauf-Überlegung kam aber in erster Linie durch das Haben-Wollen-Gefühl 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 das für den Rahmen bei mir sehr stark war.  Neben dem flacheren Lenkwinkel (je nach Einstellung -1,5 bzw. -2,5°) hat es aber noch andere Vorteile: Federweg und Lenkwinkel unabhängig zwischen 65/64° und 185/203mm verstellbar (kurz/steil = Tour, lang/flach = Bikepark), somit noch etwas universeller in dem Einsatzspektrum, das es für mich abdecken muss; deutlich steilerer Sitzwinkel für besseres Bergauf-Treten, etwas kürzeres Steuerrohr; sehr gut gelöste Zug-Führung für eine Variostütze (im Oberrohr).
Die erste richtige Ausfahrt steht leider noch aus, weil ich gerade so viel anderen Kram um die Ohren habe, aber heute werde ich es mal raus lassen  (falls wer auch Lust und Zeit hat: melden! )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. September 2012)

Nach der Kombination 100mm Vorbau und 680 mm Lenker wird jetzt die Variante 40mm und 780 mm getestet. Erst mal nix abgesägt. Kürzen geht immer noch.
Ich finde der Farbtupfer passt an das Rad.




Kommandozentrale_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (20. September 2012)

Da bin ich aber mal an den Fahreindrücken interessiert.


----------



## eL (20. September 2012)

Kelmchen was sagt denn dein Orthopäde dazu?

Ich meine da verliert man doch sein versicherungsschutz oder?


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nach der Kombination 100mm Vorbau und 680 mm Lenker wird jetzt die Variante 40mm und 780 mm getestet. Erst mal nix abgesägt. Kürzen geht immer noch.


Tipp: lass dich erstmal nicht zu sehr von evtl. komischem Gefühl in der Ebene oder bergauf zu sehr beeindrucken, lege dein Augenmerk auf Kurven und Bergab-Passagen "wo's rumbelt"  Ich vermute aber, dass du auf etwas um die 750 kürzen wirst... hat noch die Vorteile von "breit", ist aber weniger träge für Allround-Einsatz. Mir reicht 740 am Hardtail (gekürzt von 762).


----------



## lomo (21. September 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Nach der Kombination 100mm Vorbau und 680 mm Lenker wird jetzt die Variante 40mm und 780 mm getestet. Erst mal nix abgesägt. Kürzen geht immer noch.
> Ich finde der Farbtupfer passt an das Rad.
> 
> 
> ...



Alter Schwede!
Hast Du schon Protektoren?


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2012)

Ich fahr heut Mittag an den Hermann-Tossy-Drop und bete ne Runde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (21. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich fahr heut Mittag an den Hermann-Tossy-Drop und bete ne Runde.


----------



## Kelme (21. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich fahr heut Mittag an den Hermann-Tossy-Drop und bete ne Runde.



Kann wohl sein, dass der Lenker für besagten Weg zu breit ist .


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2012)

745 mm funzt, bis auf 2 Stellen.

Gesendet von sagichnicht


----------



## Optimizer (23. September 2012)

Aircraft Grade:




Für'n Kaffe und zurück:




British Steel:


----------



## eL (23. September 2012)

sauber verfugt kann man nich meckern


----------



## Optimizer (23. September 2012)

Saubere Pfälzer Handwerksarbeit


----------



## Sarrois (25. September 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


>


 
Hast Du den Audi verknittert oder gehört der Dir



Optimizer schrieb:


> Saubere Pfälzer Handwerksarbeit


 
mit sauberer Rechnung


----------



## Optimizer (25. September 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> mit sauberer Rechnung



Was denkst du!?! War im FP mit drin.


----------



## metalfreak (25. September 2012)

Neue Errungenschaften und mal wieder Geld der Bikeindustrie überlassen:

Nukeproof Mega. Den Highroller gleich runter und Advantage/Crossmark in 2.25 falt 60a drauf




Hipsterkrams


----------



## lomo (25. September 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> ...0.jpg?0[/img][/url]
> 
> Hipsterkrams


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. September 2012)

Spielzeug für das Kind (im Manne):


----------



## guru39 (27. September 2012)

Kuhl Opti, habsch auch 


Hab auch was neu  Sind zwar nur Schläuche aber drauf geschüssen 

Ich zitier mich jetzt einfach mal selbst 



guru39 schrieb:


> *Das Nicolai Ion 18 Weight Weenie Experiment!*
> 
> 
> In irgendeiner Bike Bravo hatte ich diese Schläuche entdeckt.......
> ...


----------



## Bener (27. September 2012)

Wenn die Schläuche jetzt auch noch halten?! Im Leichtbauforum haben ja einige schlechte Erfahrungen damit gemacht. Drück Dir trotzdem die Daumen!

Bener


----------



## eL (27. September 2012)

kuhle waage


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. September 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Spielzeug für das Kind (im Manne):
> Anhang anzeigen 238292



Kommt man(n) damit leichter den Berg hoch?
GoPro schon angebaut?


----------



## lomo (28. September 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Kommt man(n) damit leichter den Berg hoch?
> GoPro schon angebaut?



Und dann im Sommer über dem Grundstück der Nachbarin kreisen lassen, wenn sie im Bikini im Liegstuhl liegt ...


----------



## Optimizer (28. September 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Und dann im Sommer über dem Grundstück der Nachbarin kreisen lassen, wenn sie im Bikini im Liegstuhl liegt ...


Da reicht der Weitwinkel der Gopro nicht..............


----------



## lomo (28. September 2012)

optimizer schrieb:


> da reicht der weitwinkel der gopro nicht..............



omg


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. September 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Hast Du den Audi verknittert oder gehört der Dir


Weder noch, Herr von und zu Stänkerer 




guru39 schrieb:


> Hab auch was neu  Sind zwar nur Schläuche aber drauf geschüssen


Das vorher-nacher Bild ist schockierend! Auf dem zweiten Bild sieht das Bike leicht wie ne Wolke aus 


Stichwort Schlachtplatte: hat zuuuuufällig jemand eine 350x3 Feder für einen RS Vivid rumliegen? Ich könnte so eine gebrauchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## südpfälzer (1. Oktober 2012)

frisch geschlachtet:
Suchbild - wer findet den Fehler?






Die Auflösung:


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2012)

Die Welt ist ein Schoißhaus 

Dein Baik is wieder ok SP 

Morgen sagen wir du zueinander


----------



## südpfälzer (1. Oktober 2012)

Ich muss ja nicht gleich mit der Tür ins Haus fallen
Bis morgen.


----------



## guru39 (1. Oktober 2012)

Ne.... musste nicht. Meine Türen sind eh offen 

bis morgen.


----------



## lomo (1. Oktober 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> frisch geschlachtet:
> Suchbild - wer findet den Fehler?
> 
> 
> ...



Leichtbauschei$$dreck!


----------



## eL (2. Oktober 2012)

aber ech ey
ich glaub ich bastel mir wieder die gute alte BigUn ins bike. is2000 is doch kinder ahah gegen die gute alte proprietäre Hope variante.

da war das alles noch aus einem stück materie geschmiedet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (2. Oktober 2012)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> frisch geschlachtet:
> Suchbild - wer findet den Fehler?
> 
> 
> ...



wer bremst verliert eben


----------



## lomo (2. Oktober 2012)

Jetzt aber hier:

Anziehsachen




Tiehschört von *lomo* auf Flickr


Besser so Herr Kelme?


----------



## eL (2. Oktober 2012)

Kuh L


----------



## lomo (3. Oktober 2012)

eL schrieb:


> Kuh L





Kuh S ... 
... bin ein schmales Hemd


----------



## eL (4. Oktober 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Kuh S ...
> .....





nach feierabend will ich aber nix mehr von arbeit hören!!!


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2012)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber mal an den Fahreindrücken interessiert.



Kurze Rückmeldung mit dem Test der neuen Lenker-/Vorbaukombination.




Bunt von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das klappt nach etwas Eingewöhnung richtig fein. Testtour war die Nachfahrt der diesjährigen Marathonstrecke für die Gäsbockbiker intern. Das entspricht im Wesentlichen auch dem, was ich sonst so an Touren/Gelände fahre (mit kleinen Ausnahmen  ). Gegenüber der ursprünglichen Kombi zunächst das Gefühl "zu kurz" zu sitzen. Bergauf ging aber alles und nach kleinen Übungseinheiten ist auch das Wiegetrittfahren angenehm.
Bergab ist der Kontrollgewinn klasse. Das taugt selbst mir auf diesen Strecken. Kann sein, dass links und rechts noch jeweils ein bis 2 Zentimeter am Lenker fallen.


----------



## Optimizer (5. Oktober 2012)

Wie breit ist jetzt der Lenker? Ich bin hier ernsthaft am Überlegen, ob ich den nächsten Gäsbock mit einem  42cm breiten Lenker machen soll.


----------



## Kelme (5. Oktober 2012)

Der reicht dann fast für zwei 42-er Geräte. Aber ein 78,5-er sähe am Crosser auch doof aus.


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Oktober 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wie breit ist jetzt der Lenker? Ich bin hier ernsthaft am Überlegen, ob ich den nächsten Gäsbock mit einem  42cm breiten Lenker machen soll.



einen Lenker rechts, den anderen links?

84cm sind echt heavy


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2012)

Das hier sind ca. 740mm in Summe:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (13. Oktober 2012)

crosser?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2012)

Jau. Gb-Gefährt 2013


----------



## eL (14. Oktober 2012)

ey da jibbs och watt von hope

du bist inkonsequent!


----------



## Optimizer (16. Oktober 2012)

eL schrieb:


> ey da jibbs och watt von hope
> 
> du bist inkonsequent!



Der Hope Adapter iss schweinischteuer. Das kann ich mir momentan nicht leisten. Ich werde jetzt erstmal ein wenig in nen gescheiten (recht schwer zu findenden) Disc-Crosser-LRS investieren.


----------



## Scheissenduro (18. Oktober 2012)

Abstauber, brauchte nen Stadtrad. Der Brüller das Ding


----------



## Kelme (18. Oktober 2012)

@LächelThomas: Lass das keinen Sammler sehen.


----------



## Optimizer (20. Oktober 2012)

Lange Latte: so nen langen Vorbau hatte ich seit Dekaden nicht mehr. 130 mm ist ziemlich lang:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo findet der Verwendung? Natürlich am Crossercockpit! :thumbup:


----------



## metalfreak (24. Oktober 2012)

Digitales Spielzeug


----------



## metalfreak (25. Oktober 2012)

Heut morgen mal in Lauterbourg eingekauft und dabei folgendes gefunden und mitgenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (26. Oktober 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Heut morgen mal in Lauterbourg eingekauft und dabei folgendes gefunden und mitgenommen


 
génie universel
Den brauch ich auch, wieviel Volt hat der? +55%, odda


----------



## Optimizer (3. November 2012)

Black is beautiful:


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

S'wird so langsam:


----------



## lomo (4. November 2012)

Lrs?


----------



## EvilDevil (4. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Lrs?



der LuftRadSatz ist doch schon drin ;-)


----------



## Optimizer (4. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Lrs?



Ist in Produktion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (4. November 2012)

Oh, habe ich völlig übersehen.
Schuld daran sind wohl die vielen roten Blutkörperchen ...


----------



## kraft_werk (4. November 2012)

Das nenn´ich konsequenten Leichtbau!


----------



## Kelme (4. November 2012)

Der "No-Chain-Antrieb" ist der Hammer.
Gates-Riemen können einpacken.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Lrs?


Das ist das neue "Tubeless"


----------



## Radler-01 (5. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Der "No-Chain-Antrieb" ist der Hammer.
> ...


 
wäre das der Nachfolger von SingleSpeed  oder Hispter-Kram ?


----------



## Kelme (5. November 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> wäre das der Nachfolger von SingleSpeed  oder Hipster-Kram ?


Die einen sagen so - die anderen sagen so.
Der Hipster lässt zwar auch weg, will aber damit wahrgenommen werden. Der Singlespeeder erfreut sich der minimalistischen Optik, der Selbstbeschränkung und dem damit einhergehenden Vergnügen.

@Opti: Mit der Kombination "gekröpfte Sattelstütze und dann Sattel ganz vorne" komme ich nicht so wirklich klar. Ok, kann sein, dass das nur vorläufig bis zur endgültigen Anpassung ist. Oder macht man das, um ein gewisses Maß an Komfort zu erzielen? Für meine Augen wäre eine gerade Stütze angenehmer.


----------



## Optimizer (5. November 2012)

Die Sattelstütze lag halt noch so rum... muss genauso wie der lange Vorbau ausprobiert werden, wenn's fertig ist.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (5. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> Mit der Kombination "gekröpfte Sattelstütze und dann Sattel ganz vorne" komme ich nicht so wirklich klar. Ok, kann sein, dass das nur vorläufig bis zur endgültigen Anpassung ist. Oder macht man das, um ein gewisses Maß an Komfort zu erzielen? Für meine Augen wäre eine gerade Stütze angenehmer.



Mit der gekröpften Stütze könnte er aber am L# schön zum Abhängen des Rades einhaken. 

Oder nimmt man dafür die beiden vorderen Haken und einen hohen Ast?


----------



## Radler-01 (5. November 2012)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... und dem damit einhergehenden Vergnügen....


 
Na ja:



Kelme schrieb:


> Die einen sagen so - die anderen sagen so....


 

D es macht doch immer wieder Spaß Zitate neu zusammenzusetzen)


----------



## Sarrois (6. November 2012)

Mol gugge, was do heid komm iss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. November 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Mol gugge, was do heid komm iss


Bei mir wars eine Felge (Spank Subrosa Evo) zur "Reparatur" meiner leider völlig zervögelten jetztigen HR-Felge am Post-Rad. Nur leider sind die passenden Speichen & Nippel noch nicht da, obwohl ich die 2 Tage zuvor schon bestellt habe


----------



## el Zimbo (7. November 2012)

@Sarrois:
Wer hat denn da den GLS-Van und die Klamotten retuschiert und UPS draus gemacht?


----------



## Sarrois (7. November 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> @_Sarrois_:
> Wer hat denn da den GLS-Van und die Klamotten retuschiert und UPS draus gemacht?


 

Überschrift könnte lauten:

Arbeitslos in 3,2....


----------



## Optimizer (7. November 2012)

Zalando?


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2012)

Damit ich während der grauen Wintersaison noch gefunden werde, gabs ein wenig Farbe!


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2012)

Guter Ansatz! Ich fahre auch auf der Straße öfters mit meinem knallbunten TLD-Trikot - reiner Selbstschutz 

Was ist das für ne Jacke? Sieht gut aus!


----------



## metalfreak (10. November 2012)

Jacke ist ne 2012er Platzangst Airy für 50,- Ist schön leicht und macht ma nen guten Eindruck.

Hose ist ne 2013er TLD Moto


----------



## pfalz (10. November 2012)

Die Jacke ist top, aber doch eher ein Windschutz...?

Teils neu, teils bikemarkt...


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. November 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Jacke ist ne 2012er Platzangst Airy für 50,- Ist schön leicht und macht ma nen guten Eindruck.
> 
> Hose ist ne 2013er TLD Moto


Ne Platzangst Jacke hab ich auch (2011er Trailtech), sehr wertig und funktionell, zum Biken aber meistens zu dick - außer es geht bei Minusgraden weitestgehend ohne Höhenmeter zu. Oder eben bei Touren nur zum bergab fahren.
TLD Shorts sind mir zum Touren fahren etwas zu warm, weil recht schlecht belüftet. So dekadent, dass ich ne reine Bikepark-Short hätte, bin ich nicht 




pfalz schrieb:


> Die Jacke ist top, aber doch eher ein Windschutz...?


Mehr braucht man beim Biken meist eh nicht, finde ich (siehe oben). Wärmen sollte, wenn nötig, eher die Schicht darunter und beim Hochfahren ist genau das eh so ein Problem...  Ich hab gestern eine stark asphaltlastige Dunkel-Runde gedreht (Taubensuhl - Wellbachtal, nachts kann man dort mit dem Rad recht gefahrlos runter rollern ) und beim Uphill zum Taubensuhl hab ich trotz recht sparsam ausgewählter Oberbekleidung (150g/m² T-Shirt + 260g/m² Langarm-Weste + hauchdünne Windjacke) und die oberen beiden Schichten fast komplett offen ganz gut was weggeschwitzt. Bei darauffolgenden Abfahrten, also so wie man im Wald meistens unterwegs wäre, finde ich das ziemlich unangenehm und gesundheitsmäßig auch recht gefährlich. Sich etwas abtrocknen lassen wie im Sommer ist im Winter auch eher schwierig/unangenehm/gefährlich. Das Stück nach dem Taubensuhl war zum Glück flach genug zum aklimatisieren.

BTW: wenn man nachts alleine im Wald rumfährt, sollte man keine Musik hören, in der es um monströse Kreaturen geht, die nachts im Wald lauern und ahnungslose Menschen zerfleischen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... wenn man nachts alleine im Wald rumfährt, sollte man keine Musik hören, in der es um monströse Kreaturen geht, die nachts im Wald lauern und ahnungslose Menschen zerfleischen


 


kann doch -in Verbindung mit der doch punktuellen Ausleuchtung der Lampe und entsprechend schnell wechselnden Schatten- sehr motivierend sein   und das hilft bestimmt, Bestzeiten "nuff und/oder nunner" zu verwirklichen


(alternativ: Musik in einer Sprache, die man nicht versteht)


----------



## pfalz (11. November 2012)

@smubob
logisch, mich hätte nur mal interessiert, wie es mit der Wasserdichtigkeit aussieht. Hab die Jacke in Frühjahr und Herbst immer dabei, nur noch keinen Schauer erlebt (Schönwetterradler, hehe)...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. November 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> kann doch -in Verbindung mit der doch punktuellen Ausleuchtung der Lampe und entsprechend schnell wechselnden Schatten- sehr motivierend sein   und das hilft bestimmt, Bestzeiten "nuff und/oder nunner" zu verwirklichen
> 
> (alternativ: Musik in einer Sprache, die man nicht versteht)


Du glaubst gar nicht, wie viele Steine oder Baumstümpfe in diesem punktuellen Lichtkegel wie irgendein Tier aussehen...!  Bestzeiten sind gerade nicht verfügbar, hab über Sommer zu viel Kondition abgebaut 

Und die Musik war in Deutsch (Schandmaul), wobei ich sonst außer ein paar ungewöhnlichen Sprachen (Latein etc. bei In Extremo) sehr viel englischsprachige Musik auf dem Player habe und das leider auch recht gut verstehe 




pfalz schrieb:


> @smubob
> logisch, mich hätte nur mal interessiert, wie es mit der Wasserdichtigkeit aussieht. Hab die Jacke in Frühjahr und Herbst immer dabei, nur noch keinen Schauer erlebt (Schönwetterradler, hehe)...


Also die Trailtech ist super wasserdicht (10000er Wassersäule), die dünnen Windjacken bieten sowas meistens nicht.
Ich bin eigentlich auch eher der Schönwetterradler  aber ich habe es auch schon erlebt, auf einer Tour 3 mal komplett nass und 2 mal wieder komplett trocken zu werden  (gell michar? )


----------



## el Zimbo (13. November 2012)

Musiktipp für den nächsten Nightride:
Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark...


----------



## rmfausi (13. November 2012)

I am a man who walks alone 
And when I'm walking a dark road 
At night or strolling through the park 

When the light begins to change 
I sometimes feel a little strange 
A little anxious when it's dark 

Fear of the dark, fear of the dark 
I have a constant fear that something's 
Always near 
Fear of the dark, fear of the dark 
I have a phobia that someone's 
Always there ...

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## saturno (13. November 2012)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZHjRs44QAGc"]Iron Maiden Fear of the Dark 31 Mai 2011 MÃ¼nchen Olympiahalle - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u75NLRmKZD4&feature=related"]Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark (Live @ Rock In Rio 2001).mp4 - YouTube[/nomedia]





[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DQW9wD00Twc&feature=related"]Iron Maiden - Run To The Hills (Live at Ullevi) - YouTube[/nomedia]

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HlSidenJ5-E"]The Number Of The Beast - Iron Maiden {Live Rock In Rio} - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (13. November 2012)

ich geh dann mal Biken


----------



## saturno (13. November 2012)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal Biken



zum nächsten Nightride


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. November 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Musiktipp für den nächsten Nightride:
> Iron Maiden - Fear Of The Dark...


Happich die CD, gekauft im Erscheinungsjahr  ist auch auf der tragbaren Konserve drauf 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Fear of the dark, fear of the dark
> I have a constant fear that something's
> Always near


Das hier war der oben besagte Text, den ich mir (tatsächlich unbewusst) als Nightride-Soundtrack ausgesucht hatte:


> Zwei Gestalten am Waldesrand. Der Vater zum Sohn mit erhobener Hand:
> "In diesem Wald", sagt er, "herrscht die Bosheit! Geh' nie hinein, geh' nie bei Dunkelheit!"
> 
> Der Knabe schwört es und die Jahre vergeh'n. Eines Tages beim Wandern sieht er sie dort steh'n.
> ...


Ein Lied mit folgendem Refrain war auch noch auf dem selben Album:


> Gebt acht!
> Das Wesen lauert in der Nacht!
> Gebt acht!
> Es ist wieder aufgewacht!
> ...











Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> ich geh dann mal Biken


Ik ooch  Auf...


saturno schrieb:


> zum nächsten Nightride


...ich werd echt noch zu einer Schattengestalt


----------



## el Zimbo (14. November 2012)

Version für Biker:

I am a man who _*rides*_ alone 
And when I'm _*riding*_ a dark *trail* 
At night _*I'm rolling*_ through the _*woods*_ 

When the light begins to change 
I sometimes feel a little strange 
A little anxious when it's dark 

Fear of the dark, fear of the dark 
I have a constant fear that something's 
Always near 
Fear of the dark, fear of the dark 
I have a phobia that someone's 
Always there ...


----------



## metalfreak (15. November 2012)

Einmal Ohren staubfrei am Sonntag bitte...


----------



## lomo (15. November 2012)

Oh! Substage ist umgezogen?
Sieht man mal, wie lange ich nicht mehr dort war ...


----------



## metalfreak (15. November 2012)

Sind schon länger umgezogen. War noch nie in der alten, aber letztes Jahr im November war ichs erste ma in der neuen. Ein Tausender passt da locker rein. Is ne recht coole Location und die Akustik taugt auch


----------



## lomo (15. November 2012)

War früher in einer umgebauten Fußgängerunterführung. War auch cool, halt geringe Deckenhöhe aber man war direkt an der Band dran ... legendäres bananafishbones-Konzert dort erlebt.


----------



## metalfreak (15. November 2012)

Der Name passt ja auch nur zur alten Location  Wellenbrecher gibts in der neuen auch nicht. Zumindest wars so bei der letzten Never Say Die Tour


----------



## `Smubob´ (16. November 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Oh! Substage ist umgezogen?
> Sieht man mal, wie lange ich nicht mehr dort war ...


Ich war auch nur mal in der alten Location, das Konzert war auch legendär, aber auch eher was aus der Kategorie "Ohren staubfrei" (36 Crazyfists, damals als sie noch gut waren) 


Stichwort Schlachtplatte:

neues Laufrad fürs Hardtail eingespeicht und getestet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Rubber Queen günstig geschossen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Ti Feder fürs FRX angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (leider 50g schwerer als erwartet )
Tubeless-Kit angekommen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (die Tage wird gesifft )
neue Kurbel + Innenlager fürs Stadtrad falsch geliefert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2012)

Ist ne 29er Felge, wird aber trotzdem ein feiner 700c-Laufradsatz:





Falls dann am Gäsbock ein Crosser angeknattert kommt, erkennt man gleich, dass ich es bin.


----------



## strandi (19. November 2012)

Gab was feines zum Ehrentag 




Und passend dazu habe ich noch etwas "nachgeladen" für die langen Winterabende:




Grad zurück vom Höhenmeter machen in Italien


----------



## Optimizer (26. November 2012)

Ich liebe meine Kinder. Alle drei:


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. November 2012)

Mit der Sattelstellung gibt es aber keine weiteren Kinder mehr 
Oder täuscht das?

Viel Spaß mit dem schnellen Teil 
Bis das Wetter passt kannst du die restlichen Teile ganz gemütlich anbauen ....


----------



## Don Stefano (27. November 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelstellung gibt es aber keine weiteren Kinder mehr


Naja, der Lenker ist ja fast höher als der Sattel, da muss die Sattelnase doch nach oben zeigen.


----------



## metalfreak (27. November 2012)

ne Kiste voll mit Obst

- mbpro 15" retina 16GB RAM
- USB SuperDrive
- iPad mini


----------



## 01wheeler (27. November 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> [ne Kiste voll mit Obst
> 
> - mbpro 15" retina 16GB RAM
> - USB SuperDrive
> - iPad mini



es lebe der Black Friday ?!? .....


----------



## metalfreak (27. November 2012)

nö ausm apple online store


----------



## Sarrois (27. November 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> nö ausm apple online store


 
iPad mini


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (27. November 2012)

Ich hab mir auch ein MacBook Pro zugelegt, aber das ohne Retina aber mit integriertem Laufwerk. Geiles Teil!!!

Hatte die schnauze voll von dem Schei** Windows!


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich liebe meine Kinder. Alle drei


Coole Frise beim kleinsten der drei Kinder... wenn Papa groß (alt) ist, kriegt er die auch mal 

Immer noch der tretwiderstandsoptimierte Chainless Antrieb... ist das ein neuer Trend? (wenn ja: wo kann ich das kaufen??)

BTW: Wenn du den Bock noch auf Singlespeed umbaust und anfängst, damit ALLES im Wald zu fahren, muss ich dir dringend mal einen ähnlich verrückten Kollegen vorstellen... 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Mit der Sattelstellung gibt es aber keine weiteren Kinder mehr


Sattelnase leicht erhöht ist je nach Sattel und "Unnerum-Anatomie" keine schlechte Kombi... ich habe nach Jahren des Probierens (mit ständigen Problemen mit Taubheit etc.) mehr oder weniger durch Zufall herausgefunden, dass ich damit VIEL bequemer fahre als mit waagrechtem Sattel. Seitdem nie wieder Probleme gehabt...! Und ich fahre wohlgemerkt generell immer ohne Bikepampers, auch auf langen Touren.




metalfreak schrieb:


> ne Kiste voll mit Obst


1. Konsumjunkie! 
2. du lässt ich ja ganz schön veräppeln 




Sarrois schrieb:


> iPad mini


Das ist für die, denen ein Ei-Fon zu klein und ein Ei-Pädd zu groß ist. Oder für die, die beides schon haben und dringend auf einen neue Gelegenheit gewartet haben, ihr Geld loszuwerden


----------



## Sera (28. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das ist für die, denen ein Ei-Fon zu klein und ein Ei-Pädd zu groß ist.



First world problems?

(keine Wertung über den Käufer  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. November 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> First world problems?


Spielt sich irgendwas, das mit dem Apfel zu tun hat außerhalb der ersten Welt ab? Außer vielleicht die Billigproduktion und die Beschaffung von Rohstoffen? 

BTW: der Käufer weiß schon mit so Kommentaren umzugehen


----------



## rmfausi (28. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: Wenn du den Bock noch auf Singlespeed umbaust und anfängst, damit ALLES im Wald zu fahren, muss ich dir dringend mal einen ähnlich verrückten Kollegen vorstellen...



Ja, wir werden immer mehr. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Deleted 48198 (28. November 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> Ich hab mir auch ein MacBook Pro zugelegt, aber das ohne Retina aber mit integriertem Laufwerk. Geiles Teil!!!
> 
> Hatte die schnauze voll von dem Schei** Windows!



Das kannst du aber billiger haben. Ubuntu parallel zu W7 auf dem Rechner laufen lassen. Loader vorschalten und beim Start entscheiden was du willst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (28. November 2012)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Das kannst du aber billiger haben. Ubuntu parallel zu W7 auf dem Rechner laufen lassen. Loader vorschalten und beim Start entscheiden was du willst.



Naja, bin seit ich en Iphone hab doch ein bisschen Apfel verwöhnt!


----------



## Sarrois (28. November 2012)

Sera schrieb:


> First world problems?
> 
> (keine Wertung über den Käufer  )




Hääääää


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ja, wir werden immer mehr.


Ich meinte allerdings schon in erster Linie, mit Brezellenker, mechanischen Bremsen und Trennscheiben anständige Sachen im Wald zu fahren... gehörst du etwa auch zu dieser Randgruppe?  Du warst glaub ich beim FR-HT Treffen in HD dabei, oder? Dann kennst du den Kollegen, den ich meine... dort hatte er allerdings sein normales HT dabei.




Sarrois schrieb:


> Hääääää


Leute aus Entwicklungsländern verstehen sowas nicht


----------



## Sarrois (29. November 2012)

Dir klobb ich am Gäßbogg an die Baddarie


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

Gut, dass ich da meine Kokosnuss auf haben werde


----------



## rmfausi (29. November 2012)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich meinte allerdings schon in erster Linie, mit Brezellenker, mechanischen Bremsen und Trennscheiben anständige Sachen im Wald zu fahren... gehörst du etwa auch zu dieser Randgruppe?  Du warst glaub ich beim FR-HT Treffen in HD dabei, oder? Dann kennst du den Kollegen, den ich meine... dort hatte er allerdings sein normales HT dabei.



Hey Smubob,
es war mir schon klar das ich nicht in erster Linie gemeint war.  Es hat halt nur so schön gepasst. Ja ich war auch am FR-HT in HD dabei, es fallen mir da ein paar ein. Mein HT hat schon eine recht ordentliche Ausstattung zum Geländefahren, IMHO.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. November 2012)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Hey Smubob,
> es war mir schon klar das ich nicht in erster Linie gemeint war.  Es hat halt nur so schön gepasst. Ja ich war auch am FR-HT in HD dabei, es fallen mir da ein paar ein. Mein HT hat schon eine recht ordentliche Ausstattung zum Geländefahren, IMHO.


Ich meinte den jungen Hüpfer hier:






Der macht u. U. auch so Zeug:



 ... 



Mit dem bin ich letztes Jahr ab und zu unterwegs gewesen. Der fährt mit dem Crosser Zeug, das ich mit dem normalen MTB kaum schaffe...


Dein CT finde ich (bis auf die felhlende Schaltung ) durchaus adäquat!


----------



## Flugrost (30. November 2012)

aNienie oÄ?


----------



## metalfreak (1. Dezember 2012)

Equipmenterweiterung, welche am nächsten Wochenende gleich ma zum Einsatz kommt


----------



## Quente (1. Dezember 2012)

...die biker sind verrückt...jetzt wollen die schon fischeier fotografieren ...
bescheuert sind die...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (1. Dezember 2012)

Ich bitte dich, wenn dann Fischaugen. Ma schaun wie sich das Teil im Teich macht. Wehe dem es kann nicht schwimmen


----------



## Quente (1. Dezember 2012)

...auf der packung steht aber fischei nicht fischau...


----------



## metalfreak (1. Dezember 2012)

Hmm dann schlüpft vielleicht was


----------



## pfalz (1. Dezember 2012)

Für's Neue:



Familiengeschichte (nach langer Suche gefunden):


----------



## lomo (2. Dezember 2012)

Auf dem Gebrauchtwagenmarkt erstanden ... 




Gebrauchtwagen von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## metalfreak (3. Dezember 2012)

Beste Serie seit langem!


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Beste Serie seit langem!



Absolut 

Das Motiv auf dem Bild ist aber leider schief


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

guru39 schrieb:


> Absolut
> 
> Das Motiv auf dem Bild ist aber leider schief



Und das von so nem Möchtegern-Halbamateur-Profiknipser......


----------



## metalfreak (3. Dezember 2012)

und dann auch noch mit ner EiFohn-Hipster-App 

MIST ich sollte mich verstecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (3. Dezember 2012)

...ja, ja so mancher hat doch einen schrägen horizont...


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Wo bleibt'n hier 's Niveau???


----------



## guru39 (3. Dezember 2012)

Do hosch


----------



## lomo (3. Dezember 2012)

Aaaah, dangge!
Hawwisch die ganz Zeit g'suchd unn net g'funne!


----------



## Optimizer (3. Dezember 2012)

Sammelleidenschaft:


----------



## rmfausi (3. Dezember 2012)

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (3. Dezember 2012)

Frühbtsich!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. Dezember 2012)

Habt ihr Memory gespielt?


----------



## XXXDriver (4. Dezember 2012)

Mein Beitrag zur Schlachtplatte
Neue Laufräder fürs Enduro (ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong)und der einstieg ins Smarthphone Zeitalter


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt weiß ich wo meine Dahn(er) Karte abgeblieben ist


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2012)

Pietruska oder die grüne TOPO? Ich hab einige doppelt. Könnte dir also was abgeben.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Dezember 2012)

Für die kalten Tage:

- Juara Collection zum testen
- Laphroaig 10yo


----------



## Sarrois (5. Dezember 2012)

3x5Cl
Da bleibt die Zunge aber drogge


----------



## lomo (5. Dezember 2012)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 3x5Cl
> Da bleibt die Zunge aber drogge



Wenn man nur die 0,5 l Gläser gewohnt ist, dann schon ...


----------



## goflo (5. Dezember 2012)

Den Isle of Jura (Superstition)hab ich schon durch. Ich fand den nicht sonderlich gut, vor allem zu dem Preis. 
Beim Laphroaig kann man nix falsch machen, der ist spitze.
Aber wie immer....Geschmackssache


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Dezember 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> und dann auch noch mit ner EiFohn-Hipster-App
> 
> MIST ich sollte mich verstecken


Nein, geh einfach ein Bisschen mit engen Jeans Fixie fahren, dann gehts wieder 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Sammelleidenschaft


Redundanz ist alles, was? Man kann ja nie wissen, ob bei einer Karte mal der Akku leer ist, wenn man sie braucht 




XXXDriver schrieb:


> Neue Laufräder fürs Enduro (ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong)


Schicke Schuhe!  Aber pass auf, dass dir die Reifen nicht runter hüpfen  (da liest man ja regelrechte Horror-Märchen...)




metalfreak schrieb:


> Für die kalten Tage:
> 
> - Juara Collection zum testen
> - Laphroaig 10yo


Ob das reicht, um sich dieses Wetter schön zu saufen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Für die kalten Tage:
> 
> - Juara Collection zum testen
> - Laphroaig 10yo



Juara kenn ich net, aber der Laphroaig is lecker 
Kennst Du schon Ardbeg 10yo? Der is momentan mein Favorit


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Pietruska oder die grüne TOPO? Ich hab einige doppelt. Könnte dir also was abgeben.



Die grüne Topo welche mal am Kaletschkopf durch die Gegend flog 

Hab meine irgendwie verlegt, und nach monatelanger erfolgloser Suche inzwischen eine Neue bestellt, trotzdem Danke für das Angebot.


----------



## metalfreak (5. Dezember 2012)

strandi schrieb:


> Juara kenn ich net, aber der Laphroaig is lecker
> Kennst Du schon Ardbeg 10yo? Der is momentan mein Favorit



Der Ardbeg befindet sich gleich 2 mal in meiner Sammlung. Einmal der TEN und dann noch den Corryvreckan.

Jura gibts auch erstma zum testen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2012)

Der Nikolaus war schon da!?!?


----------



## strandi (5. Dezember 2012)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Der Ardbeg befindet sich gleich 2 mal in meiner Sammlung. Einmal der TEN und dann noch den Corryvreckan.
> 
> Jura gibts auch erstma zum testen



Profi


----------



## goflo (5. Dezember 2012)

@metalfreak
Der Uigeadail ist auch sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## unocz (9. Dezember 2012)

XXXDriver schrieb:


> Mein Beitrag zur Schlachtplatte
> Neue Laufräder fürs Enduro (ZTR Flow EX, Tune King/Kong)und der einstieg ins Smarthphone Zeitalter





nice! bewahren die neuen laufräder auch vor durschschlägen ?


----------



## XXXDriver (9. Dezember 2012)

das hab ich noch testen können ob sie vor Durschläge schützen


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Dezember 2012)

My new nonmotor...




New Fichtenmoped von fibbs79 auf Flickr




New Fichtenmoped von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## el Zimbo (11. Dezember 2012)

Fichtenmoped?!
Wohl eher ein Fichtenfixie...


----------



## Sarrois (11. Dezember 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Fichtenmoped?!
> Wohl eher ein Fichtenfixie...


 
Singlespeeder halt


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Dezember 2012)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Fichtenmoped?!
> Wohl eher ein Fichtenfixie...



Gefällt mir


----------



## rmfausi (11. Dezember 2012)

Reverb und XT-Pedale (ohne Bilder weil aussehen bekannt sein sollte) fürs neue Rad. Reverb ist zum Testen im Hardtail verbaut. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Dezember 2012)

Kann jemand einen gebrauchten aber noch kaum abgefahrenen Minion F 2.5 1ply Draht 60a gebrauchen? Der steht bei mir eh nur rum...


----------



## Optimizer (13. Dezember 2012)

Schade, dass der Minion nicht in den Crosser passt, sonst hätte ich ihn vielleicht genommen....

Dafür kam heute ein kleines Crosserkit mit der Post:





Außerdem noch dieses kleine Schmuckstück:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Dezember 2012)

Aus der Abteilung "Anna Purna" ... äh  "Anna log"!




Ricoh FF1 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




Ricoh FF1 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Ein Dankeschön an Dddakk


----------



## el Zimbo (18. Dezember 2012)

Wie viele Gig hat denn die Speicherkarte?


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2012)

Ein nullachtfünfzehn-Standard-KB-Film löst auf ca. 30MP auf. Bei 36 Bildern müsste man rechnerisch auf ca. 128Megabytes kommen....


----------



## EvilDevil (18. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ein nullachtfünfzehn-Standard-KB-Film löst auf ca. 30MP auf. Bei 36 Bildern müsste man rechnerisch auf ca. 128Megabytes kommen....



Na das passt aber nicht ganz. Wenn man pro Bildpunkt 32 Bit Farbinfo voraussetzt, kommen ganz andere Werte raus:
30 Megapixel * 32 Bit Farbinfo pro Pixel = 960000000 Bit pro Bild 
=> ~ 115 MByte pro Bild * 36 Bilder = 4112 MByte pro Film
Also ein bisschen mehr als 4 GByte pro Film


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Dezember 2012)

das gibt hier jetzt aber nicht die nächste Foto-Kl.........er-Diskussion oder ?  - Die hatten wir erst im anderen Fred...

Danke


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2012)

EvilDevil schrieb:


> Na das passt aber nicht ganz. Wenn man pro Bildpunkt 32 Bit Farbinfo voraussetzt, kommen ganz andere Werte raus:
> 30 Megapixel * 32 Bit Farbinfo pro Pixel = 960000000 Bit pro Bild
> => ~ 115 MByte pro Bild * 36 Bilder = 4112 MByte pro Film
> Also ein bisschen mehr als 4 GByte pro Film



Hast Recht, hatte die Farbinfo vergessen und nur die reinen Pixel gezählt...


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> das gibt hier jetzt aber nicht die nächste Foto-Kl.........er-Diskussion oder ?  - Die hatten wir erst im anderen Fred...
> 
> Danke



Momentemool!
Mit'm Horizont hämmers hier jo net!


----------



## EvilDevil (18. Dezember 2012)

radler-01 schrieb:


> das gibt hier jetzt aber nicht die nächste Foto-Kl.........er-Diskussion oder ?  - Die hatten wir erst im anderen Fred...
> 
> Danke



Wieso Diskussion? Ob man irgendwelche Horizonte lieber grad oder schepp hat, ist doch Geschmackssache und evtl. (aber nicht im MTB-Forum) diskutierbar... 
Wenn bei der Rechnung was fehlt und ich das sag brauch man doch net drüber zu diskutieren 
Also: einfach beim Thema weitermachen


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2012)

Heute im Briefkasten:




Reise, Reise von *lomo* auf Flickr

... und ich krieg' schon wieder *FERNWEH!!!!*


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ....nur die reinen Pixel gezählt...


 


EvilDevil schrieb:


> ...Horizonte lieber grad ...


 
dann schön weiterzählen und keins fallen lassen, die rollen sonst bei schiefen Horizonten weg... 

ansonsten: weitermachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Heute im Briefkasten:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da war meine Post einen Tag schneller 

Seite 38 und 39 finde ich ansprechend


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2012)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Seite 38 und 39 finde ich ansprechend



Hm?
Jetzt muss ich doch glatt mal nachschauen ...


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Dezember 2012)

Nachdem der voraussichtliche Liefertermin zuletzt von Jan/2013 auf Feb/2013 verschoben wurde (bestellt im August), hatte ich ja keine Hoffnung mehr, dass das doch noch so schnell was wird...





150mm Sattel-Hub per Knopfdruck und somit 3 Fliegen mit einer Klappe geschlagen:
- endlich ausreichend Verstellweg für die Sattelhöhe (war wg. Knick im Sitzrohr nicht voll gegeben)
- kein Sattelschnellspanner mehr 
- Zeit beim Up-/Down-Wechsel gewonnen (jeder der mich kennt, weiß wieso )


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2012)

Keine Pälzer Schlachtplatte aber trotzdem lecker ...




keine Schlachtplatte von *lomo* auf Flickr




Belmonte von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Dezember 2012)

Kein Leichtgewicht und von reibungsloser Funktion meilenweit entfernt:





Ein gutes Kilo Fräsporno am Rad:









Saalbach 2013 kann kommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Dezember 2012)




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Dezember 2012)

Berghaemmerer schrieb:


> Kein Leichtgewicht und von reibungsloser Funktion meilenweit entfernt
> [...]
> Ein gutes Kilo Fräsporno am Rad:


Ah, endlich bei der 4-Kolben auch wieder schöne Scheiben.  Die Saw-Discs fand ich maximal hässlich.
Sind die Bremshebel so montiert, dass du damit fahren kannst? Wenn ja, bremst du mit der ganzen Hand?  So wie du die montiert hast, würde mein Zeigefinger grob geschätzt zwischen den beiden Stellschräubchen liegen...


----------



## Berghaemmerer (21. Dezember 2012)

Ich bremse mit zwei Fingern, passtscho


----------



## lomo (22. Dezember 2012)

Gestern kam mein Mini ... mit der Post




Mini 1 von *lomo* auf Flickr



Mini 2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (23. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Keine Pälzer Schlachtplatte aber trotzdem lecker ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ich krieg hunger....


----------



## lomo (23. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich krieg hunger....



Wo hoggschd'n grad?

P.S.: Das Bild ist beim Spanier entstanden ... legga!


----------



## Optimizer (24. Dezember 2012)

lomo schrieb:


> Wo hoggschd'n grad?
> 
> P.S.: Das Bild ist beim Spanier entstanden ... legga!



Im Zoo vunn Woschinngdonn diiisiii. Die honn da wedda Keesspaedsle nuch sunsch was gscheides...


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Dezember 2012)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Im Zoo vunn Woschinngdonn diiisiii. Die honn da wedda Keesspaedsle nuch sunsch was gscheides...


Des iwwarascht dich jetz awwer nit wirklich, odda?  Such mal nach nem Laden, der selbsgemachte Burger anbietet, das dürfte vermutlich noch das Beste sein, was du erwarten kannst. Oder ggf. ein Steakhouse. Gutes Stichwort*...

Ich bleib dann lieber auf dem europäischen Festland und verpflege mich mit Germknödeln und Kaiserschmarrn  Bin schon sehr gespannt auf mein (gebrauchtes) neues Brett. In einem Test haben die Tester darüber geschrieben: "Carves like a steak knife*"


----------



## Houschter (24. Dezember 2012)

A perfekt!
Wanns uff de Pischt nix daucht, kanschts wennigschtens zum Rumpsteakesse nemme!

Frohe Weihnachte @all, unn kummen gut ins neie Johr!


----------



## Optimizer (26. Dezember 2012)

Es iss Bescherung. Ich zähle fünfzig Amis. Ich flippe fast aus.... Alles ist chaotisch und doch irgendwie schön: "Christmas with the family"....
Für's Durchhalten gabs ein Trikot vor dem ich in den letzten sieben Jahren bestimmt fünfmal stand und es wegen des Preises nicht kaufen wollte. Außerdem gabs als Scifi-Fan was Passendes für nen Filmabend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (28. Dezember 2012)

krasses schiff

neid


----------



## Pfalzgott (28. Dezember 2012)

@Opti: Sind das Füller und Kugelschreiber in den Triebwerken vom linken Schiff?


----------



## Berghaemmerer (28. Dezember 2012)

Für kleines Geld frisch von der Insel:


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Dezember 2012)

Pfalzgott schrieb:


> @Opti: Sind das Füller und Kugelschreiber in den Triebwerken vom linken Schiff?



ich glaube das ist ein pizzaschneider


----------



## unocz (29. Dezember 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist ein pizzaschneider


----------



## Pfalzgott (29. Dezember 2012)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ich glaube das ist ein pizzaschneider



Da hast du vielleicht recht, das könnte eher hin kommen und auch zu dem Flaschenöffner passen!


----------



## Optimizer (2. Januar 2013)

Sackstütze:


----------



## lomo (2. Januar 2013)

Säckel


----------



## unocz (2. Januar 2013)

Nice


----------



## Berghaemmerer (3. Januar 2013)

Hab ich noch neu in 30.9mm fÃ¼r 35â¬ rumliegen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Januar 2013)

Und ich habe eine gebrauchte auf 330mm gekürzte in 31,6 übrig, falls jemand Interesse hat => PN.


Ich habe mir kurz vor Weihnachten noch ein Geschenk für mich bestellt, das überaschenderweise auch schon direkt nach den Feiertagen da war  War längst überfällig, da ich seit Jahren keine richtige Bike-Brille mehr hatte und endlich eine mit einem Satz klaren Gläsern und einem für alles andere haben wollte. Angenehme Randbedingung: die alte Brille, die mich vor Jahren bei einem Sturz davor bewahrt hatte, dass mir ein arm-dicker Ast ins Gesicht knallt (daher die Macke im Glas) wurde beim Kauf in Form von 30% Nachlass in Zahlung genommen 

Aus alt (Eye Jacket "Cobalt" mit +Red Iridium Gläsern von Ende der 90er):





mach neu (Racing Jacket mit Fire Iridium und klaren Gläsern):


----------



## metalfreak (7. Januar 2013)

Heute im Session Walldorf gewesen. Haben uns alle jeweils spontan ne Tele gegönnt


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Januar 2013)

Muss der Otto-Normal-nicht-Gitarrist wissen, was "ne Tele" ist...? Sieht ja weder nach Telefon noch nach nem Tele-Objektiv aus


----------



## goflo (8. Januar 2013)

Tele = Fender Telecaster = Spezielles Gitarrenmodell.

Sieht mir allerdings eher nach 3x Squier aus statt Fender 
Trotzdem ein schöner Eierschneider.


----------



## Flugrost (8. Januar 2013)

Die Squires heutzutage kommen der Original - Telecaster deutlich näher als diejenigen vor zwei Dekaden. Ich mag den Sound.    ...ah, `ne Tele...


----------



## lomo (8. Januar 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Die Squires heutzutage kommen der Original - Telecaster deutlich näher als diejenigen vor zwei Dekaden. Ich mag den Sound.    ...ah, `ne Tele...


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2013)

SRV hat doch immer Strat gespielt...


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Rüschdüsch!


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2013)

und das sehr sehr geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> und das sehr sehr geil!


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2013)

Mit SRV kann hier glaube ich niemand was anfangen 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wVjdMLAMbM0"]Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood, - YouTube[/nomedia]

Danke Gema 

Ausser... dem.... Lömu... dem alten Sack


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


>


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2013)

fühür gühürü:


----------



## guru39 (9. Januar 2013)

sähhr göil


----------



## goflo (9. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Mit SRV kann hier glaube ich niemand was anfangen
> 
> Stevie Ray Vaughan, Texas Flood, - YouTube
> 
> ...




Es gibt noch Leute die gute Musik mögen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> mit srv kann hier glaube ich niemand was anfangen
> ...
> Ausser... Dem.... Lömu... Dem alten sack :d



:d


----------



## el Zimbo (9. Januar 2013)

1. Was macht ein Metalfreak mit ber Tele??? 

2. Für gute Musik braucht's nicht unbedingt ne Zeitmaschine...


----------



## Flugrost (9. Januar 2013)

el Zimbo schrieb:


> Für gute Musik braucht's nicht unbedingt ne Zeitmaschine...



Aber fürs Verständniss von guter Musik unbedingt eine Zeitschiene...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Januar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Heute im Session Walldorf gewesen. Haben uns alle jeweils spontan ne Tele gegönnt



Ein Bekannter will noch unbedingt wissen, wo ihr die Kappen her habt.


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter will noch unbedingt wissen, wo ihr die Kappen her habt.


Du kennst Leute ...


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Du kennst Leute ...


Sei mal nicht so voreilig vorlaut.


----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2013)

Dann spam ich auch mal ein bisschen rum 

Auch wenn mir SRV lieber ist, Metal mit Tele (mit Humbucker) geht schon. Hier ist z.B. immer mal wieder ne Tele im Bild: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjsUzI_BtGk"]SLIPKNOT - Psychosocial - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Kelme (9. Januar 2013)

Dann mal wieder Schlachtplatte




reverb von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter will noch unbedingt wissen, wo ihr die Kappen her habt.



Grööööööhl!!!!


----------



## Wooly (9. Januar 2013)

jetzt könnte ich EINMAL mitdiskutieren ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (9. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder Schlachtplatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn's Dir geht wie mir, wirst Du die nach der ersten Tour nie mehr missen wollen. Nachteil: Ohne könnte ich glaube ich inzwischen nicht mal mehr einen Bordstein runterdroppen


----------



## lomo (9. Januar 2013)

Wooly schrieb:


> jetzt könnte ich EINMAL mitdiskutieren ...



Fred: "Pfälzer Schlachtplatte" - Herkunft: "Baden-Baden"


----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2013)

goflo schrieb:


> Tele = Fender Telecaster = Spezielles Gitarrenmodell.
> 
> Sieht mir allerdings eher nach 3x Squier aus statt Fender
> Trotzdem ein schöner Eierschneider.



Bei 2 der 3 haben wir die Fender und die Squier verglichen. Bei beiden klang die Squier besser 



el Zimbo schrieb:


> 1. Was macht ein Metalfreak mit ber Tele???



Das ist ne Metal-Tele.



ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ein Bekannter will noch unbedingt wissen, wo ihr die Kappen her habt.



Sind alles New Era und bekommst mit 2-3 Klicks online ma hier ma da  Meine ist aber aus dem fourseasons in Landau.



tommybgoode schrieb:


> Dann spam ich auch mal ein bisschen rum
> 
> Auch wenn mir SRV lieber ist, Metal mit Tele (mit Humbucker) geht schon. Hier ist z.B. immer mal wieder ne Tele im Bild: SLIPKNOT - Psychosocial - YouTube



Wenn du genau hinsiehst wirst du bemerken, dass meine Tele das Signature Modell von Jim Root (Stone Sour / Slipknot) ist 



lomo schrieb:


> Fred: "Pfälzer Schlachtplatte" - Herkunft: "Baden-Baden"



HIIILFEEE!


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Januar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Bei 2 der 3 haben wir die Fender und die Squier verglichen. Bei beiden klang die Squier besser


Ich hatte mal ne US Strat. Die war auch nicht so toll. Mein früherer Lehrer hatte ne Japan?-Strat. Die war super. Und die Squiers können auch super oder mäßig sein.


metalfreak schrieb:


> Wenn du genau hinsiehst wirst du bemerken, dass meine Tele das Signature Modell von Jim Root (Stone Sour / Slipknot) ist


Ah, dann hab ich Unwissender ja direkt getroffen 

Sind ja anscheinend einige Musiker hier aktiv. Biken und Rocken scheint doch Parallelen zu haben


----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2013)

Mittlerweile sind ja auch viele Fender aus Mexiko. Wie immer bei Gitarren und Amps ist es am besten vor Ort anzuspielen da die Modelle immer variieren können und man so nach seinem persönlichen Geschmack was findet.


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Januar 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> ...
> Sind ja anscheinend einige Musiker hier aktiv. Biken und Rocken scheint doch Parallelen zu haben


 
und gemeinsame Betätigungsfelder z. B. im Winter auf/mit der Rolle den Generator für die Stromgitarren erzeugen und dann beim Freihändigfahren klampfen ...


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Januar 2013)

Ja, es gibt da auch von der DIMB eine entsprechende Klassifizierung, die gerade ausgearbeitet wird:

"Die Rollentraining-Skala (*RTS*) unterteilt sich in die *drei Schwierigkeitsklassen *Leicht, Mittel und Schwer, welche durch die bei Skipisten üblichen Farbkennzeichnungen kenntlich gemacht werden. Diese Schwierigkeitsklassen orientieren sich dabei an dem Können eines durchschnittlichen Bikers, der mindestens die wichtigsten offenen Akkorde sicher greifen können sollte. Zur konkreten Klassifizierung und genaueren Differenzierung der Übungen (und Schwierigkeitsklassen) werden *sechs* relativ gut voneinander abgrenzbare *Rollentraining-Schwierigkeitsgrade* (R-Grade) von *R0 bis R5* herangezogen.

R0: Lockeres Training auf einem Heimtrainer oder Rolle. Dabei die Luftgitarre flüssig zu Metallica schwingen.
R1: Die Luftgitarre durch eine akustische Gitarre ersetzen.
R2: Die Songs dabei auch noch echt mitspielen.
R3: Der Heimtrainer wird durch eine freie Rolle ersetzt.
R4: Die Gitarre wird durch eine elektrische ersetzt, ohne am Kabel mit dem Laufrad oder dem Hals hängen zu bleiben.
R5: Puls auf mindestens 180, bei einer Trittfrequenz von 140. Auf der freien Rolle mit einer vier-hälsigen Gitarre im Batio-Style posen und headbangen.




"


----------



## Sarrois (10. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder Schlachtplatte
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Muss ich mir Sorgen machen


----------



## metalfreak (10. Januar 2013)

Mehr Platz um mehr Equipment zu schleppen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Dann mal wieder Schlachtplatte


In Anlehnung an das leicht "iwwazwerche" Geschreibsel von gestern und heute im Nachbarfred: Die beiden Dämonen "Konsum" und "Technologiefortschritt" haben dich anscheinend voll im Griff?  Sinnvolle Horizonterweiterung ist immer gut


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2013)

Da hast du voll recht . 
Ich habe nämlich nebenbei noch einem meinem Singlespeed Zaskar LE die Cantileverbremse gegen eine V-Brake getauscht. Zählt das auch?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2013)

Könnt ihr die Disskusion nicht lieber da lassen wo sie angefangen hat. 
Hier  ist Schlachplatte nicht "zeigt eure Bikes".  





Am HT von Formula K18 auf Magura Louise umgerüstet. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Hardtail94 (10. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Sinnvolle Horizonterweiterung ist immer gut



Solange nicht das Wasser ausm Bild läuft...


----------



## `Smubob´ (11. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Da hast du voll recht .
> Ich habe nämlich nebenbei noch einem meinem Singlespeed Zaskar LE die Cantileverbremse gegen eine V-Brake getauscht. Zählt das auch?


Ja, zählt mit voller Punktzahl  Aber hatte das nicht schon "immer" V-Brakes...? 




Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Solange nicht das Wasser ausm Bild läuft...


Oder ausm Kopf... 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Disskusion nicht lieber da lassen wo sie angefangen hat.


Kää Sorch, mir babbeln doch nur  Diskussion isch was anneres...


----------



## Kelme (11. Januar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ja, zählt mit voller Punktzahl  Aber hatte das nicht schon "immer" V-Brakes...?
> ...


Ne, das 96-er hatte noch Cantis. Die waren aber beim Erwerb des Rades nach vielen Jahren der Ruhe in einer Garage "durch". Der Ersatz mit den blauen Tektros war ein Behelf und die Farbkombi war so Rössler-mäßig.
Jetzt dezente schwarze V-Brakes und das taugt. Zudem wurde auch nach hinten ein durchgehender Bremszug verlegt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (11. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> ... Zudem wurde auch nach hinten ein durchgehender Bremszug verlegt.


 
also, ich hatte bei allen meinen Rädern mit Hinterradbremse immer einen durchgehenden Bremszug 
Nur die Zughülle war ab und an getrennt (Klugsch..., ich weiß )

bis die Tage ...


----------



## Kelme (11. Januar 2013)

Jetzt wo du's sagst ...


----------



## Radler-01 (11. Januar 2013)

das hatte für die Bremswirkung immer ernorm viel gebracht


----------



## saturno (12. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Könnt ihr die Disskusion nicht lieber da lassen wo sie angefangen hat.
> Hier  ist Schlachplatte nicht "zeigt eure Bikes".
> 
> 
> ...



"1tens ist hier die schlachtplatte und nich schlachplatte

2tens wieso zeigst du dann dein bike:"


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

Ein kluger Mann sagte mir einmal: Niemals rechtfertigen!

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## saturno (12. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ein kluger Mann sagte mir einmal: Niemals rechtfertigen!
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


----------



## unocz (12. Januar 2013)

85gr.


----------



## mcblubb (12. Januar 2013)

Achtung OT:



metalfreak schrieb:


> Das ist ne Metal-Tele.
> 
> Sind alles New Era und bekommst mit 2-3 Klicks online ma hier ma da  Meine ist aber aus dem fourseasons in Landau.



Mit "metal" verbinde ich "haartechnisch" aber kei "Badschkapp" sondern sowas (bin vermutlich aber "oldschool"   )


----------



## rmfausi (12. Januar 2013)

Genau  Damals als es noch gescheite Musik gab und die "Idole" von heute in die Windel gemacht haben. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## unocz (20. Januar 2013)

neue kurbel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kraft_werk (20. Januar 2013)

Stimmt, neue Kurbel 










..und neue Schaltröllchen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (22. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> neue kurbel



Gibt's auch mit 28-42t


----------



## Sarrois (22. Januar 2013)

Nur als BB30


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nur als BB30



BB30? Du meinst wohl 75B!


----------



## Sarrois (22. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> BB30? Du meinst wohl 75B!



Du kennst mich, unter D läuft nix


----------



## Flugrost (22. Januar 2013)

Daheem hän alle Buwe große Klicker.


----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nur als BB30




stimmt nicht ! auch als gxp


----------



## lomo (22. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Du kennst mich, unter D läuft nix



Wäre mir zu gefährlich!



Flugrost schrieb:


> Daheem hän alle Buwe große Klicker.


----------



## Sarrois (22. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> stimmt nicht ! auch als gxp



Öhm ja
awwa nedd unna zwohunnad Oiro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## unocz (22. Januar 2013)

NAJA ne carbonkurbel unter 200â¬ wÃ¤re ja auch mehr als schÃ¶n........als bb auch ned unter 200â¬


----------



## Sarrois (22. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> NAJA ne carbonkurbel unter 200 wäre ja auch mehr als schön........als bb auch ned unter 200



Na logo bei meinen Nachbarn aus Lützbursch 190,07


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> NAJA ne carbonkurbel unter 200 wäre ja auch mehr als schön........als bb auch ned unter 200


Die XX1 Kurbel kriegt man schon für 189...!


----------



## Sarrois (23. Januar 2013)

So mol gugge wie der geht


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Heute ist mein Altherrenrad gekommen.





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (23. Januar 2013)

Cheffin voll begeistert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Ne, Tochter am Lesen. Teenager 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (23. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ne, Tochter am Lesen. Teenager
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Axo
Schönes Bike
Auch für Touren?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Ja auch für Touren, sollte man zwar nicht meinen aber die kann man damit auch fahren.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2013)

CC DB Air?
Wie geht dem Teil?


----------



## rmfausi (23. Januar 2013)

Bin noch nicht gefahren. Muss noch ein paar Dinge ändern, am Samstag geht's dann an die Luft. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (23. Januar 2013)

Hopp, mal das Treppenhaus runterpoltern!


----------



## kraft_werk (23. Januar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Hopp, mal das Treppenhaus runterpoltern!


 

Schönes Gerät! 
Da müssen wir doch demnächst mal die andere Seite von HD unter die Stollen nehmen


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei der Kombination Sofa - AH-Rad würde ich aufpassen, nicht das noch was dran kommt !!!

(an´s Rad natürlich  - schöne Bike )

btw:  AH-Bike  = Altherren-Rad; was ist dann ein DH-Bike ? Vorschläge  ?


----------



## Kelme (24. Januar 2013)

Feines Gerät und AH-Räder setzen sich durch - zum zeitweiligen Spielbetrieb .

Sach mal: Braucht dieses Rad nicht eine Variostütze? Oder gerade eben wieder nicht, weil sowieso die komplette Schutzausrüstung angelegt wird?


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Januar 2013)

wie heißt es so schön:  je oller - je d... raumhafter werden die Räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## saturno (24. Januar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ne, Tochter am Lesen. Teenager
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



die schmollt, weil sie das neue i phone das im heft ist, nicht bekommt.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So mol gugge wie der geht


Bei deinem Post-Rad ist der Rahmen der limitierende Faktor, nicht der Dämpfer  *duck-und-weg*




rmfausi schrieb:


> Heute ist mein Altherrenrad gekommen.


Me gusta!  (wie schon geschrieben: Felgendecals ab!! Dan sieht der LRS wenigstens nicht mehr so billig aus *läster* )




Sarrois schrieb:


> Auch für Touren?


Gerade DU solltest wissen, wie gut das geht  Und das AH-Rad von rmfausi geht mit steilerem Sitzwinkel eher noch besser berghoch als meine alte Möhre...!




lomo schrieb:


> CC DB Air?
> Wie geht dem Teil?


Wenn richtig eingestellt gut...! Canyon ist da leider nicht gerade der optimale Partner bei so einem Dämpfer. Ich werde die Tage evtl. mehr zur Einstellung sagen können - Bekannter hat das FRX Dropzone mit dem gleichen Dämpfer und hat sich intensiv damit auseinandergesetzt.




lomo schrieb:


> Hopp, mal das Treppenhaus runterpoltern!


Hat besagter Bekannter auch gemacht - am Landauer Bahnhof (in das Treppenstück zur Unterführung rein gesprungen)  Nachdem die ersten Versuche gut liefen, hat er sich direkt mal die gut 2m ins Flat geschanzt - Dämpfer, Rahmen und LRS leben noch 




Kelme schrieb:


> Sach mal: Braucht dieses Rad nicht eine Variostütze? Oder gerade eben wieder nicht, weil sowieso die komplette Schutzausrüstung angelegt wird?


Das ist ne individuelle Sache. Nachdem ich jetzt mal die ersten Fahren mit der LEV im FRX gemacht habe, muss ich sagen, dass das echt eine SEHR feine Sache ist, wenn man auch mal gediegene Touren fährt, wo man z. B. dauerhaft nur Knieschoner an hat oder man öfters mal up/down Wechsel drin hat. Ich habe es vor einigen Wochen auf der Verbindung zwischen Hellerhütte und Kaisergarten mächtig verflucht, dass die Stütze noch nicht da war  Gerade an dem Rahmen, der eine Vorbereitung für die Reverb Stealth hat, würde ich auf jeden Fall auch eine fahren. rmfausi hat auch schon eine Reverb zuhause liegen, so viel ich weiß. Das Torque taugt durch die durchdachte Geometrie und das gute Fahrwerk durchaus auch sehr gut für "CC-Stuff" (Beispiel: F-Weg mit dem FRX ), deshalb kann man es durchaus sehr gut auch wie ein AM-Bike nutzen. Und wenn man Touren mit immer komplett Schützer an/aus fährt, stört die Variostütze ja auch nicht


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Feines Gerät und AH-Räder setzen sich durch - zum zeitweiligen Spielbetrieb .
> 
> Sach mal: Braucht dieses Rad nicht eine Variostütze? Oder gerade eben wieder nicht, weil sowieso die komplette Schutzausrüstung angelegt wird?



Die Reverb ist noch am Singlespeeder zur Teststellung, wird dann aber recht zeitnah seiner richtigen Bestimmung übergeben. 

Das ist eigentlich nur ein Bild aus dem Karton heraus quasi alles Orginol. Änderungen wurden auch schon gemacht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (24. Januar 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Schönes Gerät!
> Da müssen wir doch demnächst mal die andere Seite von HD unter die Stollen nehmen



Klar und ich habe auch Schaltung dran.  Wenns Eis weg ist gerne.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Hardtail94 (25. Januar 2013)

Auch mal unter die Double Barreler gegangen


----------



## lomo (25. Januar 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Auch mal unter die Double Barreler gegangen



Mich würd halt interessieren, wie sich der DB AIR so schlägt ...


----------



## Houschter (25. Januar 2013)

Nach unendlich langer Wartezeit...





Bin auf den Vergleich mit der Reverb gespannt! 

Btw: falls jemand ne Reverb sucht, ich hätt da was im Angebot


----------



## Sarrois (25. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Nach unendlich langer Wartezeit...


 

150er

Biste mit der Reverb nedd zufrieden?


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Januar 2013)

Verstellbereich für die langen beinchen war wohl zu kurz ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Wie ist der Durchmesser der Reverb?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Zum Altherrenrad gab es auch noch eine Sehhilfe. 

Meine erste. 





Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Houschter (25. Januar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> 150er
> 
> Biste mit der Reverb nedd zufrieden?



Jep, 150mm!  

Das war auch der Grund für den Kauf, bei meinen langen Haxen bin ich für jeden mm mehr Hub dankbar... 

@ rmfausi: 31,6 x 420 mm mit 125 mm Hub


----------



## unocz (25. Januar 2013)

sattel absenken wird überbewertet !


----------



## rmfausi (25. Januar 2013)

Danke für die Maße, passt leider nicht. Ich hätte 30,9 gebraucht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (28. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> sattel absenken wird überbewertet !


genauso wie große räder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (28. Januar 2013)




----------



## Sarrois (28. Januar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> genauso wie große räder



Unn bräääde lenga


----------



## Don Stefano (28. Januar 2013)

Gott sei dank hat keiner was gegen tapered Gabeln gesagt. Der Rahmen ist jedenfalls "Aufnahmebereit".


----------



## Slide9 (29. Januar 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Jep, 150mm!
> 
> Das war auch der Grund für den Kauf, bei meinen langen Haxen bin ich für jeden mm mehr Hub dankbar...
> 
> @ rmfausi: 31,6 x 420 mm mit 125 mm Hub



Hi, ich suche so'n Reverb. Darf natürlich nicht zu viel kosten. Was hast du dir vorgestellt falls du den verkaufst?

Cheers
Thorsten


----------



## Houschter (29. Januar 2013)

Hat schon ein neues Zuhause gefunden.


----------



## Sarrois (29. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> neue kurbel



Jepp, ich konnte nedd anders und hab auch eine genommen in 24/38


----------



## unocz (29. Januar 2013)

Ich verkaufe aktuell auch ne xo im ebay 38 24


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> Ich verkaufe aktuell auch ne xo im ebay 38 24


 
Link


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2013)

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sram-X0-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2fb55981


----------



## Sarrois (30. Januar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> http://www.ebay.de/itm/Sram-X0-Kurb...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c2fb55981


 
BB30 fällt aus und meine war etwas preiswerter......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Februar 2013)

steckachsenadapter von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Damit ich neben der kuschelig warmen Murmel (a. k. a. Kokosnuss) mal wieder eine besser belüftete Alternative zum Fullface Helm habe, habe ich beim CRC "Private Sale" zugeschlagen und mir den hier für einen Fuffi geordert (hatte ich vorher monatelang beobachtet und nie unter 80.- gefunden):





Heute mal direkt im Regen getestet - ist leider nicht wasserdicht  ich glaub, ich schick ihn zurück...


----------



## Sarrois (1. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Heute mal direkt im Regen getestet - ist leider nicht wasserdicht  ich glaub, ich schick ihn zurück...



Daggl


----------



## eL (1. Februar 2013)

halbdaggel

sagt mein erwichteltes schwäbisch Wörderbuch


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Daggl


Was hat das jetzt mit Hunden zu tun  Ich habe gerade einen Film gesehen, in dem zwei Hunde totgeprügelt wurden, ob denen ein Helm geholfen hätte...?  Geregnet hat's da jedenfalls nicht...




eL schrieb:


> halbdaggel


Ich kenn nur ä "halwes Hähnl"... macht man das auch mit Dackeln? Schmecken die denn?


----------



## Don Stefano (3. Februar 2013)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Der Rahmen ist jedenfalls "Aufnahmebereit".


Und eingebaut:


----------



## metalfreak (5. Februar 2013)

Mal was völlig anderes


----------



## Sarrois (5. Februar 2013)

War ja klar


----------



## MoneSi (5. Februar 2013)

Ich hab gehört, es gibt ne Scheibe Saumagen kostenlos dazu, wenn man ne Platte kauft....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcblubb (5. Februar 2013)

Ich wusste doch, woher ich den Typ kenne - ist ein alter Gitarrenkollege...






Gruß


MC


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (5. Februar 2013)

Über die Platte darf nur Witze machen, wer bei "Sonne" die Heino-Version vom Original unterscheiden kann.


----------



## MoneSi (5. Februar 2013)

Also, das hab ich mir aber schon eins - zwei -drei-mal anhören müssen....!!


----------



## lomo (5. Februar 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Also, das hab ich mir aber schon eins - zwei -drei-mal anhören müssen....!!



Na, da sage ich doch ..


----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2013)

Hab' mich da für einen Lehrgang angemeldet und da sind Pedale dieser Bauart Pflicht. Ab in den Wintertest damit.


----------



## Houschter (7. Februar 2013)

Sehr gute Wahl! 

Fahr ich auch und bin vollstens zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (7. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hab' mich da für einen Lehrgang angemeldet und da sind Pedale dieser Bauart Pflicht. Ab in den Wintertest damit.[...]


Aber uffbasse! Je länger die Pins, desto tiefer die Löcher im Schienbein
Was für ein Lehrgang ist denn das?


----------



## 01wheeler (7. Februar 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Aber uffbasse! Je länger die Pins, desto tiefer die Löcher im Schienbein
> Was für ein Lehrgang ist denn das?



Bin auch sehr zufrieden damit, für guten Grip sollten die Pins auf jeden Fall ohne Unterlegscheibe montiert sein.


----------



## Kelme (7. Februar 2013)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> ...
> Was für ein Lehrgang ist denn das?


Ich will endlich mal "Guiden" lernen.


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2013)

Ich dachte immer, daß man dazu einen Klappspaten benötigt ...


----------



## Joshua60 (7. Februar 2013)

... genauso ist es !

 "Guiden",  Du kannst doch schon alles  (außer mit Flats fahren, viel Spaß dabei)Warum da keinesfalls mit Klickies


----------



## lomo (7. Februar 2013)

... fehlt nur noch die Zertifizierung, also jemand, der dir Geld abnimmt und nen Wisch ausstellt ;-)


----------



## Flugrost (7. Februar 2013)

Ich unterschreib alles!


----------



## lomo (8. Februar 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ich unterschreib alles!


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Februar 2013)

Hab mir für mein HT auch ein neues Spielzeug gekauft.


----------



## mcblubb (8. Februar 2013)

Guiden bedeutet nicht: Ich kenn den Weg und fahr Euch alle platt.

Persönlich habe ich eigentlich noch keinen wirklichen "Guide" beim biken kennengelernt.

Gruß

MC


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Guiden bedeutet nicht: Ich kenn den Weg und fahr Euch alle platt.
> 
> Persönlich habe ich eigentlich noch keinen wirklichen "Guide" beim biken kennengelernt.


 
Wie ich den Kelme kenne, ist er der erste "Guido" der was taugt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (8. Februar 2013)

mcblubb schrieb:


> Guiden bedeutet nicht: Ich kenn den Weg und fahr Euch alle platt.
> 
> Persönlich habe ich eigentlich noch keinen wirklichen "Guide" beim biken kennengelernt.
> 
> ...



Ich schon, bei OPTImalen Touren!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ich schon, bei OPTImalen Touren!


 
Ich hab da auch schon zwei Mal einen "haardtfahrenden" Guido gehabt, der war OPTmal


----------



## Optimizer (8. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch schon zwei Mal einen "haardtfahrenden" Guido gehabt, der war OPTmal


Du hast es glaubich nich verstanden..... @Haardtfahrer: Danke!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Februar 2013)

Klar hab ich

Wurde schon vom Haardtfahrer geführt, war top
Und seine Anspielung an Dich, war klar
Unsere Tour steht ja noch aus
Odda fährst Du jetzt nur noch Rennrad :wegduck:


----------



## mcblubb (8. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wie ich den Kelme kenne, ist er der erste "Guido" der was taugt




Ich kenne Kelme auch schon ein paar "Tage" und fahre sehr gerne mit Ihm zusammen.

IMHO entwicklen sich Menschen nur weiter, wenn sie Ihre eigenen Fähigkeiten immer wieder kritisch hinterfragen und wenn sie selbst Entwicklungspotentiale erkennen, diese auch heben...

Ich bin auf jeden Fall gespannt, was Kelme vom Seminar mitbringt.

M.E. sind die wichtigsten Faktoren beim guiden:

1.) Was "können" meine Mitfahrer technisch und konditionell.
2.) Wie schaffe ich es die Tour so zu gestalten, dass kein Teilnehmer in eine Situation gerät, die Ihn technisch oder konditionell überfordert. Das bedeutet Orientierung am schwächsten und da hapert es meistens.

Gruß

MC


----------



## Kelme (8. Februar 2013)

Ihr nennt einen Haufen Gründe, warum ich diesen Lehrgang mal besuchen sollte. Ich verbuche das für mich unter der Überschrift "lebenslanges Lernen". Hey, und das Ding findet in Stromberg statt .


----------



## Dddakk (8. Februar 2013)

..und meine nächste Guided-Tour in Neustadt, bei MCBlubb.  

Ich hoffe das er Geduld hat mit mir.


----------



## mcblubb (8. Februar 2013)

Dddakk schrieb:


> ..und meine nächste Guided-Tour in Neustadt, bei MCBlubb.
> 
> Ich hoffe das er Geduld hat mit mir.



Und wie das blubbd


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (8. Februar 2013)

Was gegen kalte Ohren:





Ich wollte auch mal einen pösen Helm haben.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hab' mich da für einen Lehrgang angemeldet und da sind Pedale dieser Bauart Pflicht. Ab in den Wintertest damit.





Houschter schrieb:


> Sehr gute Wahl!
> 
> Fahr ich auch und bin vollstens zufrieden.


Hmm... und ich wollte jetzt gerade zu Kelme sagen "wenn du vorher gefragt hättest, hätte ich dir was Gescheites empfohlen" 




Kelme schrieb:


> Hey, und das Ding findet in Stromberg statt .


Wann denn? Willst du etwa heimlich fürs HT-Treffen trainieren? 




rmfausi schrieb:


> Was gegen kalte Ohren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Willkommen auf der dunkeln Seite


----------



## Kelme (10. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Wann denn? Willst du etwa heimlich fürs HT-Treffen trainieren?
> 
> ...


Ne, der Lehrgang ist später.
Ich denke für mich taugen die Dinger. Auf Dauer sehe ich mich im Moment nicht als Flatpedal-Fahrer.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich denke für mich taugen die Dinger. Auf Dauer sehe ich mich im Moment nicht als Flatpedal-Fahrer.


Naja, das "richtige" Material kann ja drüber entscheiden, ob man merkt, dass Flatpedals einfach viel besser sind oder ob man wieder zu Klickies zurückkehrt  Es gibt da schon massive Unterschiede, ich spreche aus jahrelanger Erfahrung. Allerdings dürften die Saint Pedale zum testen schon ganz ok sein und immerhin sind sie günstig und die Lagerung sollte erstklassig sein, wenn sie noch mit der der alten DX vergleichbar ist (wovon ich ausgehe).
Ich bin halt einfach generell der Meinung, dass Klickies *objektiv gesehen* viel mehr Nachteile als Vorteile bringen, was z. T. sogar wissenschaftlich belegt ist. Einzige Ausnahme: bestimmte Renn-Situationen.

Ist mir natürlich im Prinzip egal, wer mit was fährt...  aber ich stoße immer wieder gerne Leute an, es mal *ernsthaft* zu probieren. Mit Klickies halbwegs vernünftig fahren lernt man auch nicht in 2 Wochen, deshalb sollte man den Flatpedals auch etwas Zeit geben...  Seit ich davon weg bin (mittlerweile gut 3 Jahre), würde ich NIE wieder auf die Idee kommen, an einem MTB Klicies zu fahren, egal für welche Art des Einsatzes. Für den Straßenhobel finde ich die Teile immernoch brauchbar, aber eben nur da...


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2013)

Klickies am SSP möchte ich *NIE* mehr missen ... da ist mir die objektive Nachteiligkeit echt egal!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2013)

Hast recht, die Pedalplatten unterm Schuh bieten beim Hochschieben ordentlich Grip. ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Februar 2013)

Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, den Lomo mal dabei erlebt zu haben, wie er seinen Singlespeeder bergauf schiebt.


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2013)

Gut, mir fallen da spontan einige Passagen ein, bei denen "schieben" recht zweckdienlich ist. Die sind aber alle "umfahrbar".


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (10. Februar 2013)

Er ist halt auch nicht so oft dabei, wenn Uli ne Tour führt.


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2013)

Ok! Ich sollte mal wieder zu ner Tour auftauchen.


----------



## lomo (10. Februar 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Hast recht, die Pedalplatten unterm Schuh bieten beim Hochschieben ordentlich Grip. ...



Der Mann hat Humor!


----------



## Flugrost (10. Februar 2013)

Tobi: Stümmt - und ich bin echt froh, dass es den Uli gibt...
...weil er so ist, wie er ist - und spart mir Arbeit, hehe...


----------



## unocz (11. Februar 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Ich kann mich beim besten Willen nicht daran erinnern, den Lomo mal dabei erlebt zu haben, wie er seinen Singlespeeder bergauf schiebt.




ich schon


----------



## Dddakk (11. Februar 2013)

..wenn er schiebt, dann nur weil das eine Ridsl abkühlen muss.  

 (und das kommt sehr selten vor, weil der Fahrtwind auch bergauf ausreicht)


----------



## Sarrois (11. Februar 2013)

Carbon statt Kondition


----------



## Optimizer (11. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Carbon statt Kondition



Boah....ich bin geplättet....dass du nach dem Missgriff mit dem Leidwill dir doch nochmal ein gescheites Bike zulegst...

Gruß
Der Optimizer - muss meine Meinung über Saarländer revidieren....auch über Exil-Saarländer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (11. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ....dass du nach dem Missgriff mit dem Leidwill.






Optimizer schrieb:


> dir doch nochmal ein gescheites Bike zulegst....






Optimizer schrieb:


> muss meine Meinung über Saarländer revidieren....auch über Exil-Saarländer.


----------



## lomo (11. Februar 2013)

Lecker On One


----------



## Sarrois (12. Februar 2013)

Mol gugge ob das rechtzeitig fertig wird
Muss erst mal die Gabelfrage klären


----------



## lomo (12. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Muss erst mal die Gabelfrage klären



Starr!


----------



## Sarrois (13. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Starr!


 
Auf keinen........


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Klickies am SSP möchte ich *NIE* mehr missen ... da ist mir die objektive Nachteiligkeit echt egal!


SSP ist auch etwas, das ich NIE im Wald fahren würde, passt deshalb in meine Einsortierung  ...obwohl ich es auch auf Straße nicht fahren würde, ich habe gerne die Wahl und nehme die "Nachteile" dafür bereitwillig in Kauf 




lomo schrieb:


> Starr!


Womit wir wieder beim technisch und objektiv nicht begründbaren De-Technisierungs-Antitrend wären


----------



## lomo (15. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... Womit wir wieder beim technisch und objektiv nicht begründbaren De-Technisierungs-Antitrend wären



"De-Technisierungs-Antitrend" 
Hat damit nix zu tun, weil wir können! 

BTW: Was heisst "technisch und objektiv nicht begründbar"?
Hinsichtlich des Steifgkeits-Gewichts-Quotienten ist doch so ne Starrgabel unschlagbar. Oder?


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2013)

neues trikot bestellt


----------



## metalfreak (15. Februar 2013)

Die passenden Mittelchen gleich dazu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> neues trikot bestellt



Dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, als das Contra-Trikot zu bestellen:


----------



## metalfreak (15. Februar 2013)




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> "De-Technisierungs-Antitrend"
> Hat damit nix zu tun, weil wir können!
> 
> BTW: Was heisst "technisch und objektiv nicht begründbar"?
> Hinsichtlich des Steifgkeits-Gewichts-Quotienten ist doch so ne Starrgabel unschlagbar. Oder?


Ich KANN auch barfuß im Winter spazieren gehen, ich mache es aber nicht, weils ziemlich unsinnig ist 
Ich sage da nur "brauchemergarnetdrüberrede", weils mir recht egal ist, wer wie rumfahren KANN, so lange ich das nicht tun muss  Mein Dickschiff (aktuell knapp 16kg) über Tourendistanzen zu bewegen ist ja irgendwo auch nicht die Krönung der Sinnhaftigkeit, aber ich mag es eben 

Der Gewichts-Steifigkeits-Quotient einer Starrgabel ist natürlich gut - sonst aber auch vermutlich nichts, wenn ich an Dämpfung, Traktion und Absorption von harten Schlägen denke


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, als das Contra-Trikot zu bestellen:


----------



## Kelme (15. Februar 2013)

@Opti: 1 x L, kurzarm bitte


----------



## rmfausi (15. Februar 2013)

Wenns noch eines in M Kurzarm gibt wäre ich auch dabei. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

Oh, das hatte ich ja vorhin ganz übersehen... wer kauft sich denn freiwillig ein Trikot vom Drogen-Lance??  Die Tatsache, dass er oft mit der Oakley Racing Jacket Brille zu sehen war und es davon sogar ein "Livestrong" Signature Modell gibt, hat mich eine Weile ernsthaft überlegen lassen, ob ich mir die Brille wirklich kaufe...!


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Oh, das hatte ich ja vorhin ganz übersehen... wer kauft sich denn freiwillig ein Trikot vom Drogen-Lance??  Die Tatsache, dass er oft mit der Oakley Racing Jacket Brille zu sehen war und es davon sogar ein "Livestrong" Signature Modell gibt, hat mich eine Weile ernsthaft überlegen lassen, ob ich mir die Brille wirklich kaufe...!



++++++breaking news++++breaking news++++++breaking news+++++++
armstrong hat gedopt, wie alle anderen auch.........trotzdem hat er zurecht 7 mal gewonnen, weil er es besser gemacht hat  
gehört doch zum profizirkus dazu seit eh und je..................
hab auch schon überlegt keine nike schuhe mehr zu kaufen  
hitler ist doch auch nen benz gefahren, ob ich mir jetzt noch einen kaufen sollte ????? (ironie)


----------



## Quente (15. Februar 2013)

...wieso kaufen ?????


----------



## metalfreak (15. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> hitler ist doch auch nen benz gefahren, ob ich mir jetzt noch einen kaufen sollte ?????



Benz führt da aber kein Signatur-Modell im Line-Up


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> gehört doch zum profizirkus dazu seit eh und je..................


Nur weil es alle machen, wird es nicht besser. Oder würdest du dir auch die Eier abschneiden, weil irgendein "Sportarzt" herausgefunden hat, dass das die Leistung steigert und es jetzt alle Profis auch so machen?  (ja, auch Ironie) Alles rückgratlose Lemminge...!
Ist mir ja egal, wie DU das siehst, aber ICH möchte mit so einem hinterfotzigen Schei$$-"Sport" nichts zu tun haben und distanziere mich gerne so weit wie möglich davon - auch schon bevor "heraus kam", dass Armstrong gedopt hat, eben weil es einfach zu viele tun und mir der ganze Sport ansich und die unverständlich hohe Medienpräsenz zuwieder sind. U. a. deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass sich DH/4X/EN für 2014 von dem Quacksalber-Verein UCI löst und endlich unter einem sauberen Dachverband weiter läuft. So eine stiefmütterliche Behandlung haben die Königsdisziplinen des Radsport (von meiner Warte aus) nicht verdient...




metalfreak schrieb:


> Benz führt da aber kein Signatur-Modell im Line-Up


----------



## unocz (15. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur weil es alle machen, wird es nicht besser. Oder würdest du dir auch die Eier abschneiden, weil irgendein "Sportarzt" herausgefunden hat, dass das die Leistung steigert und es jetzt alle Profis auch so machen?  (ja, auch Ironie) Alles rückgratlose Lemminge...!
> Ist mir ja egal, wie DU das siehst, aber ICH möchte mit so einem hinterfotzigen Schei$$-"Sport" nichts zu tun haben und distanziere mich gerne so weit wie möglich davon - auch schon bevor "heraus kam", dass Armstrong gedopt hat, eben weil es einfach zu viele tun. U. a. deshalb hoffe ich auch, dass sich DH/4X/EN für 2014 von dem Quacksalber-Verein UCI löst und endlich unter einem sauberen Dachverband weiter läuft. So eine stiefmütterliche Behandlung haben die Königsdisziplinen des Radsport (von meiner Warte aus) nicht verdient...



hat ja keiner gesagt das irgendwas besser wird. sollen sie es doch legalisieren dann hört das theater auf. bezüglich der uci bin ich der gleichen meinung..... naja es musste halt mal ein exempel statuiert werden und das nach 500 negativen tests 
aber mal ehrlich, sich deswegen keine gute brille zu kaufen ist schon ein wenig


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. Februar 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Benz führt da aber kein Signatur-Modell im Line-Up



Made my Day!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> sollen sie es doch legalisieren dann hört das theater auf. bezüglich der uci bin ich der gleichen meinung..... naja es musste halt mal ein exempel statuiert werden und das nach 500 negativen tests


Hehe, das wäre vermutlich sogar der bessere Weg... wenn wirklich ALLE es tun, herrscht wenigstens wieder Chancengleichheit  ...so lange, bis das nächste Schlupfloch gefunden wurde  Jedenfalls finde ich das Verhalten der UCI so absurd, dass ich echt nicht mehr weiß, ob ich lachen oder weinen soll... dem Sport schadet es jedenfalls mehr als dass es ihm nützt.




unocz schrieb:


> aber mal ehrlich, sich deswegen keine gute brille zu kaufen ist schon ein wenig


Deshalb habe ich mich ja dann auch entschieden, sie zu kaufen und den faden Beigeschmack des unsympathischen Signature-Fahrers in Kauf zu nehmen  Ist ja auch nicht die Livestrong Version, sondern eine Custom. Und die Brille ist einfach allem, womit ich sie verglichen habe weit überlegen, da konnte ich ja fast nicht anders. Das geniale Rabatt-Angebot von Oakley gab dann den entscheidenden Kauf-Impuls  Gäbe es sie allerdings nur als Livestrong-Version hätte ich echt ein Problem damit gehabt... aber in erster Linie, weil ich den gelben "Jaw" (nennt sich echt so) einfach hässlich finde 


Stichwort Hitler-Signature-Benz: würde der dann wohl wieder einen Vergaser-Motor haben...?  *duck und weg*


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Ich sage da nur "brauchemergarnetdrüberrede" ...



Merk ich mir!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... nicht die Krönung der Sinnhaftigkeit...



Willkommen im Club! 



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...
> Der Gewichts-Steifigkeits-Quotient einer Starrgabel ist natürlich gut...



Siehste!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... - sonst aber auch vermutlich nichts, wenn ich an Dämpfung, Traktion und Absorption von harten Schlägen denke



Davon hatte ich nicht die Rede, weil 





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... da ... "brauchemergarnetdrüberrede" ...


 

Now to something completely different:



Optimizer schrieb:


> Dann bleibt mir ja nichts anderes übrig, als das Contra-Trikot zu bestellen:



+1 
Gibt's da nicht noch passende Socken dazu?


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2013)

unocz schrieb:


> ++++++breaking news++++breaking news++++++breaking news+++++++
> armstrong hat gedopt, wie alle anderen auch.........trotzdem hat er zurecht 7 mal gewonnen, weil er es besser gemacht hat
> gehört doch zum profizirkus dazu seit eh und je..................
> hab auch schon überlegt keine nike schuhe mehr zu kaufen
> hitler ist doch auch nen benz gefahren, ob ich mir jetzt noch einen kaufen sollte ????? (ironie)



"Der Führer war ein armes Schwein,
er hatte keinen Führerschein!"

{Autor mir nicht bekannt}


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (16. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> "Der Führer war ein armes Schwein denn
> er hatte keinen Führerschein!"
> 
> {Autor mir nicht bekannt}



Das hat der Brössels Werner im ersten oder zweiten Buch geschrieben.
Plopp.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Das hat der Brössels Werner im ersten oder zweiten Buch geschrieben.
> Plopp.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Danke, ich fühle mich in meine Jugendzeit zurückversetzt


----------



## Sarrois (16. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> {Autor mir nicht bekannt}



Mercedes K770


----------



## Optimizer (16. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> @Opti: 1 x L, kurzarm bitte





rmfausi schrieb:


> Wenns noch eines in M Kurzarm gibt wäre ich auch dabei.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi





lomo schrieb:


> +1



Leider nur noch in XXL lieferbar. Und außerdem...wollt ihr das wirklich anziehen? Ist nämlich ein Cyclocrosser-....ääähhh...Rennradfahrer-Trikot.
 @lomo: Bin enttäuscht von dir...dich so auf eine Zitierorgie herabzulassen. Überlass das doch lieber anderen.


----------



## lomo (16. Februar 2013)

Mea culpa, 
mea culpa
mea maxima culpa!

'S war spät gestern abend und meine Abwehrkräfte gering.
Ich gelobe Besserung, es ist ja schliesslich Fastenzeit,
Zitieren-fasten, Posting-fasten, Schorle-fasten, ... 

Ich geh ma raus, Rad fahren!


----------



## MoneSi (16. Februar 2013)

Boah, das ist eigentlich kaum zu entschuldigen....ich hab mich auch schon gewundert,ob Du da jemandem Konkurrenz machen wolltest? 
Aber wenn das nur ein einmaliges Vorkommnis war, dann will ich mal nicht so sein und aktiviere noch nicht die "Ignorier-Funktion"....


----------



## donnersberger (16. Februar 2013)




----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Schorle-fasten, ...



Harte Worte


----------



## metalfreak (17. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Schorle-fasten



Es gibt auch Grenzen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2013)

Ihr wisst aber schon, dass der Sonntag kein Fast- und Abstinenztag ist!


----------



## lomo (17. Februar 2013)

Zurück zum Faden:
Mal was zum Pegel anheben ... analog versteht sich:




Analog von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (18. Februar 2013)

...schorle - fasten, hat zum ziel, durch weg lassen der wichtigen komponente mineralwasser, verzicht zu üben...mit der positiven nebenwirkung den körper auf zeiten mit mangel an wasser vorzubereiten...


----------



## Sarrois (21. Februar 2013)

Fürs neue Projekt


----------



## Optimizer (21. Februar 2013)

Tapered Schaft und dann nur so ein dünnes Ächschen?


----------



## Sarrois (21. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Tapered Schaft und dann nur so ein dünnes Ächschen?



Jepp, ist ne preiswerte Zwischenlösung, da es meine Wunschgabel, nedd so gab, bzw. noch nicht wie mir es passt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. Februar 2013)

Bassd awwer gud zum kohle-ht


----------



## Sarrois (21. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bassd awwer gud zum kohle-ht



Jo, doodezuh noch e paa schdabiele rääda ganz in schwattz


----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Jo, doodezuh noch e paa schdabiele rääda ganz in schwattz



Wiii isch da schun gsaahd habb: Nemm schwazze Hoob und die En521, schwazze Spääsche und schwazze Nibbel, donn iss des schdabiel und bassd a gewichdsmäßisch zu dir....äähm...doim räddel.


----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2013)

Für unterwegs


----------



## Optimizer (22. Februar 2013)

Wird sowas bei der Pfadkultur eingesetzt oder dient dies als Meinungsverstärker???


----------



## Kelme (22. Februar 2013)

Das Teil wird nur zum Lobe der Pfadkultur eingesetzt .
Morgen auf dem offiziellen Teil und inspiriert durch die Pfadsucher hier, habe ich ein oder zwei Projekte in der engeren Umgebung im Blick, die eine "Freilegung" verdient hätten.


----------



## Joshua60 (22. Februar 2013)

Die 700g können was!


----------



## Sarrois (22. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Wird sowas bei der Pfadkultur eingesetzt oder dient dies als Meinungsverstärker???



 wie seid den Ihr neuerdings drauf


----------



## Sarrois (22. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> und bassd a gewichdsmäßisch zu dir....äähm...doim räddel.



uffbbasse saad isch uffbasse mei froind

Isch holl gleich Fellja mir meeh als 28mm innebreide


----------



## rmfausi (22. Februar 2013)

Vielleicht steht es auch zufällig neben dem Saumagenscheibchenengrill, ab dem 5. Brötchen. Man weiss ja nie.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (23. Februar 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> "Der Führer war ein armes Schwein,
> er hatte keinen Führerschein!"
> 
> {Autor mir nicht bekannt}


 

Quellennachweis ist ja auch egal - bist ja kein Dr.


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Februar 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> wie seid den Ihr neuerdings drauf


 
bis jetzt war alles nur gespielt - und vor dem Klappspaten muß ja noch was anders kommen


----------



## unocz (23. Februar 2013)

neues navi


----------



## rmfausi (23. Februar 2013)

ist das nur für den Winter oder machst du die SnowApp wieder runter. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Tapered Schaft und dann nur so ein dünnes Ächschen?


Meine Rede. Die 15mm Achsen sind der unnötigste "Standard", der je aus dem Nichts erfunden wurde...




Optimizer schrieb:


> ... die En521 ...


Än Kohlerahme unn dann so schwere Felsche??? 
Im Ernscht: die Dinger sin entwedder zu schmal fer ihr Gewichd odda zu schwer fer des Maß.

...odda braucht de Sarrois so Klopper weche de viele Saumaachebreetsche uff de Ribbe? 




Kelme schrieb:


> Für unterwegs


Neuer Benutzerstatus für Kelme: "...wie die Axt im Walde" 




radler-01 schrieb:


> Quellennachweis ist ja auch egal - bist ja kein Dr.


Vielleicht war er ja mal einer


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2013)

<--- erledigt.


----------



## MoneSi (28. Februar 2013)

Passt grad....

http://www.tagesschau.de/inland/steinbrueck-napolitano104.html


----------



## Kelme (28. Februar 2013)

Och nö. Ich und Peerlusconi. Das geht ja gar nicht.


----------



## Quente (28. Februar 2013)

...wie, wer kackt in den Wald ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Februar 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> <--- erledigt.


Witzig, jetzt hab ich meinen Titel von dir und du deinen von mir 




Quente schrieb:


> ...wie, wer kackt in den Wald ???


Nur wer den dafür nötigen Berechtigungsschein hat, wir befinden uns schließlich in einer Bürokratie!


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

Qu'est-ce que je fait? Je ne sais pas.....
J'ai acheté un kantenklatschér....

Je vous présente le "sacré bleu":




Cordialement 
L' Optimizer - ou la la...


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2013)

Mon Dieu!


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

Et plus grave: Pas d'acier!


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Qu'est-ce que je fait? Je ne sais pas.....
> J'ai acheté un kantenklatschér....
> 
> Je vous présente le "sacré bleu":
> ...



*Quoi???*


----------



## Joshua60 (1. März 2013)

bjeng fä


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Et plus grave: Pas d'acier!



Incroyable
C'est quelle marque cet canapé?


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

Jeune Talent - Jouez!
Il a la geo, que j'ai cherché tout le temps.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Qu'est-ce que je fait? Je ne sais pas.....
> J'ai acheté un kantenklatschér....
> 
> Je vous présente le "sacré bleu":
> ...


Kannsch du nidd äfach Deitsch babble? 
Ich hätts ja fast nicht mehr geglaubt, dass man dich mal wieder auf einem Hinten-Weich-Fahrrad sehen wird...! Die Farbe wäre jetzt gar nicht meins, aber klassischer 4-Gelenker und schöne, schlichte Rohre/Gussets/Frästeile find ich gut 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Jeune Talent - Jouez!
> Il a la geo, que j'ai cherché tout le temps.


Ah, habe ich doch richtig gesehen, dass da der Abdruck eines YT-Aufklebers zu sehen ist... würd ich auch vertuschen wollen


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jeune Talent - Jouez!
> Il a la geo, que j'ai cherché tout le temps.


Ah oui
Mais je pense c' est trés vieux ton VTT, il manque le PM


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kannsch du nidd äfach Deitsch babble?



non!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, habe ich doch richtig gesehen, dass da der Abdruck eines YT-Aufklebers zu sehen ist... würd ich auch vertuschen wollen



C'est retouché par paint en moment. Le decals sont seulement collé. Puis je vais les changer contre une écriture "Sacré bleu" en lettres blanches.



Sarrois schrieb:


> Ah oui
> Mais je pense c' est trés vieux ton VTT, il manque le PM



Peut-être vieux, mais bien capable pour moin!


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ah oui
> Mais je pense c' est trés vieux ton VTT, il manque le PM


Wieso, ist PM "besser" als IS...? 

(man merkt, welches Rad du fährst )


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> (man merkt, welches Rad du fährst )



Il'n y a pas un mot francais, qui peut decrire cette douleur.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Il'n y a pas un mot francais, qui peut decrire cette douleur.


Dann red halt Deitsch


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann red halt Deitsch



"Um dieses Leid, diese Schmach die er fährt zu beschreiben, gibt es kein Wort im Französischen......"


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Wieso, ist PM "besser" als IS...?
> 
> (man merkt, welches Rad du fährst )



Tu parle de quoi
Je ne pense pas quelque chose!
J' ai aussi IS pour les freines


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## metalfreak (1. März 2013)

Schecter Damien Elite 8 CR zum testen


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> "Um dieses Leid, diese Schmach die er fährt zu beschreiben, gibt es kein Wort im Französischen......"


Ajo, deshalb meine Antwort...  Vielleicht findest du ja ein Wort im Deutschen, das es fasst 




Sarrois schrieb:


> Tu parle de quoi
> Je ne pense pas quelque chose!
> J' ai aussi IS pour les freines


Jaja, hinterher wieder alles abstreiten 
Ich weiß zwar, was du mit dem letzten Satz meinst, aber der Übersetzer will mir weiß machen, dass du "auch Marmelade auf deinem IS" hast


----------



## Haardtfahrer (1. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Il'n y a pas un mot francais, qui peut decrire cette douleur.



Ama et fac _(phon._) quod vis!


----------



## Sarrois (1. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Jaja, hinterher wieder alles abstreiten
> Ich weiß zwar, was du mit dem letzten Satz meinst, aber der Übersetzer will mir weiß machen, dass du "auch Marmelade auf deinem IS" hast



Nix abstreiten PM hab ich nur am Versenderbike, die beiden Bikes fürs grobe haben IS


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> PM hab ich nur am Versenderbike


Me too 




Sarrois schrieb:


> die beiden Bikes fürs grobe haben IS


Des isch doch schee


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2013)

Die aktuelle Schuhmode für den älteren Herrn





... und endlich ein Schuhladen, wo das Einkaufen auch Spaß macht. Nicht tausend Modelle, sondern genau das, was man braucht und haben will.

Wurzelpuffige Gürü-Shoes


----------



## Optimizer (1. März 2013)

Que belles voitures!


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

Chaussures? Voitures?
Que faire?




Capri Gr. 5 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (1. März 2013)

Voitures sans Chaussures




Buntes Doppel von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (1. März 2013)

ey dit issn doitschet forum hia

also bitte hört uff mit dem fanzacken gewäsch!!!  euer pälzisch iss schon schwer genug zu verstehn.

ne ma echt ey  watt soll ick denn noch allet lernen nach Doitsch Englisch Chinesisch Spanisch Pfälzisch


----------



## lomo (1. März 2013)

eL schrieb:


> ey dit issn doitschet forum hia
> 
> also bitte hört uff mit dem fanzacken gewäsch!!!  euer pälzisch iss schon schwer genug zu verstehn.
> 
> ne ma echt ey  watt soll ick denn noch allet lernen nach Doitsch Englisch Chinesisch Spanisch Pfälzisch



*Grööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## donnersberger (1. März 2013)

EL, Du hast noch HTML, IBC und iconen-Gebabbel vergessen


----------



## Optimizer (2. März 2013)

eL schrieb:


> ey dit issn doitschet forum hia
> 
> also bitte hört uff mit dem fanzacken gewäsch!!!  euer pälzisch iss schon schwer genug zu verstehn.
> 
> ne ma echt ey  watt soll ick denn noch allet lernen nach Doitsch Englisch Chinesisch Spanisch Pfälzisch



C'est quelle langue qu'il parle? Je ne comprends pas une mot...


----------



## metalfreak (2. März 2013)

donnersberger schrieb:


> EL, Du hast noch HTML, IBC und iconen-Gebabbel vergessen



Und was ist mit klingonisch?


----------



## eL (2. März 2013)

das wird doch nicht geschriben oder gesprochen! da jibbet gleich paar aufs maul


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (2. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> C'est quelle langue qu'il parle? Je ne comprends pas une mot...



C' est "Saupreissisch" je pense


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (3. März 2013)

eL schrieb:


> das wird doch nicht geschriben oder gesprochen! da jibbet gleich paar aufs maul


eL, wie war der Urlaub?


----------



## eL (3. März 2013)

du sagst es
er war


----------



## strandi (4. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Die aktuelle Schuhmode für den älteren Herrn



Feine Schuhe  Wusste gar nicht, dass es die auch als orthopädische Ausgabe für den älteren Herrn gibt


----------



## Kelme (4. März 2013)

Kleine Geschichte am Rande zum Thema "Schuhe kaufen"

Letzten Samstag treffen sich drei Singlespeeder in NW am Bahnhof (später waren wir fünf) und rollen los in Richtung Zwockelsbrücke.

rfmausi: "... und Hermann, warst du gestern im Puff?"
Kelme: "Klar war ich im Puff. Schuhe kaufen."

Der Gesichtsausdruck der auf dem Bürgersteig laufenden Passanten war zum Niederknien.


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. März 2013)

Und was kauft ihr so im Radladen?


----------



## lomo (4. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Kleine Geschichte am Rande zum Thema "Schuhe kaufen"
> 
> Letzten Samstag treffen sich drei Singlespeeder in NW am Bahnhof (später waren wir fünf) und rollen los in Richtung Zwockelsbrücke.
> 
> ...



Memo an mich: Mal wieder im Puff vorbeischauen


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

eL schrieb:


> das wird doch nicht geschriben oder gesprochen! da jibbet gleich paar aufs maul


passende Antwort auf das übermäßige Wagges-Gebabbel hier 


@ Kelme: Mit den Tretern sollte es dir leicht fallen, dir die Klickies abzugewöhnen


----------



## Optimizer (4. März 2013)

@smubob: boooaaa...ein Posting von dir mit nur einem Zitat..... Das kleb ich mir in mein Poesiealbum.


----------



## MoneSi (4. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> @smubob: boooaaa...ein Posting von dir mit nur einem Zitat..... Das kleb ich mir in mein Poesiealbum.



GrÅÃ³Ã´Ã²ÃµÃ¸Åeeeeehl


----------



## donnersberger (4. März 2013)

Und ich male an diesem denkwürdigen Tag einen Kringel in meinen Kalender


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

@ Opti: Ich kleb dir auch gleich eine in dein "Poesiealbum" 


PS: extra für dich sogar mal ohne Zitat


----------



## Sarrois (4. März 2013)

Isch glaab ess Wärschtelsche iss schwer krank


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. März 2013)

War ich geschdern... Lebensmittelauswurf in sämtliche Richtungen (nein, nicht aus den Ohren). Aber heut is' schon wieder besser.


----------



## Bogie (4. März 2013)

Es gibt Dinge, die muß man nicht ins Internet schreiben! Die will da auch keiner lesen!!!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> . Lebensmittelauswurf in sämtliche Richtungen (nein, nicht aus den Ohren).


----------



## Flugrost (4. März 2013)

Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat mal auf FB 





			
				Dingsbums schrieb:
			
		

> Ich geh jetzt kacken, wünscht mir Glück.


 gepostet.


----------



## lomo (4. März 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die muß man nicht ins Internet schreiben! Die will da auch keiner lesen!!!


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (4. März 2013)

Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat mal auf FB
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hat's denn jemand gemacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (5. März 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Es gibt Dinge, die muß man nicht ins Internet schreiben! Die will da auch keiner lesen!!!


Na ich hab's doch echt human formuliert... wenn jemand beim Lesen nicht schnell genug den Ausschalter für's Kopfkino findet, kann ich doch nix dafür 




Flugrost schrieb:


> Ein guter Bekannter von mir hat mal auf FB
> [...]
> gepostet.


Erinnert mich an die Werbung, wo 2 am Rummachen sind und sie dann weg geht und mit lasziver Stimme säuselt: "ich geh nur mal kurz kacken"...

...für was war die noch gleich


----------



## strandi (5. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Hat's denn jemand gemacht?



Und hat er hinterher berichtet ob es geklappt hat?


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. März 2013)

*Meine Neuanschaffung:*







*Hätte jetzt eine Canon EOS 1100D mit 2 Standard-Objektiven zu verkaufen. Näheres gerne per PN.*


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2013)

Iss hier jemand mit aktuellen Shimanostoppern unterwegs? Mich interessiert der Ice-Tec-Krusch. Also die Zweikomponentenscheiben und eventuell die Kühlkörper-Bremsbeläge....

Bitte echte Erfahrungswerte und kein Bikebravo-Wiederkäuen....


----------



## metalfreak (5. März 2013)

@Pfalzgott: schönes Upgrade zur 1100D


----------



## Pfalzgott (5. März 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> @Pfalzgott: schönes Upgrade zur 1100D



Danke!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (5. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Iss hier jemand mit aktuellen Shimanostoppern unterwegs? Mich interessiert der Ice-Tec-Krusch. Also die Zweikomponentenscheiben und eventuell die Kühlkörper-Bremsbeläge....
> 
> Bitte echte Erfahrungswerte und kein Bikebravo-Wiederkäuen....



Echte Erfahrungswerte kann ich Dir bieten. Allerdings erst seit kurzem.
Ich habe von Formula The One mit zugehörigen Scheiben auf Zee mit Shimano Scheiben umgerüstet.

Formula The One: Am Anfang super, dann zweimal hintereinander defekt. Und ob man eine Klingel im Wald möchte, braucht man gar nicht überlegen. Mich hat jeder schon von Weitem gehört 

Shimanos: Höchstens bei Schnee oder Regen für ein bis zwei Umdrehungen Quietschen, wenn überhaupt. Sind noch nicht 100%ig eingefahren. Aber dann sind die denke ich richtig top. Welchen Anteil jetzt allerdings die Bremsen und die Scheiben haben, kann ich Dir leider nicht sagen. Schätze mal, dass die Scheiben der unwichtigere Part sind. Wenn es Dir um die Kühlung geht, muss ich leider passen. Die wenigen Fahrten, die ich damit hatte, waren bei Schnee oder Nässe. 1000HM Abfahrt am Stück hatte ich damit (noch) nicht.

Servo Wave ist Geschmacks- bzw. Gewohnheitssache. Schlecht zu erklären. Vielleicht könnte man sagen, es fühlt sich an wie eine Bremse mit relativ weichem Druckpunkt, die aber trotzdem gut funktioniert.

Wenn's nicht eilig ist, kannst Du ja noch mal in einigen Wochen fragen. Dann werde ich ein klein wenig mehr sagen können.

Gruß, Tom


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2013)

Danke schonmal für die Ausführungen.:thumbup:


----------



## Don Stefano (6. März 2013)

Witterungsbedingt kann ich zur Hitzeresistenz auch noch nix sagen.

Der Einfingerhebel gefällt mir aber sehr gut. Durch das Servo-Wave kann man auch nach dem Einsatz der Bremswirkung noch weiter ziehen und damit die Bremsleistung signifikant erhöhen, ohne dass sich die Handkraft erhöht. Als Nachteil muss hier erwähnt werden, dass bevor die Beläge an der Scheibe anliegen zunächst ein rel. großer Leerweg überbrückt werden muss, der aber bei den einzelnen Shimano-Modellen unterschiedlich ausfällt.

Zu den Scheiben: Ich fahre sowohl eine 2012er XT mit alten Scheiben (am HT) als auch eine 2011er Saint mit neuen Scheiben (am Enduro), die ich vorher am HT dran hatte. Klar sind die Räder unterschiedlich aber ich konnte (bei den aktuellen Temperaturen) keinen Unterschied in der Bremsleistung feststellen. Ich glaube, da reißen es eher die Kühlfinnen raus.


----------



## OZM (6. März 2013)

Vorweg:
meine Ausführungen beziehen sich NICHT auf die ice-tech Scheiben, nur auf ServoWave und ice-tech Beläge.

Eigendlich mag ich sehr harte Druckpunkte. Daher bin ich mit Magura nie warm geworden. Hayes hat z.B. einen glasharten Druckpunkt, ist von der Bremsleistung jedoch völlig indiskutabel. 

Formula bin ich lange verschiedene Modelle gefahren - nicht schlecht, aber nix besonderes. Die Qualitätsstreuung und Modellvielfalt ist zu groß, um dazu genauere Aussagen zu trefffen. Es gibt sicher Fahrer, die gute Erfahrungen mit den Italienern gemacht haben.

Servo-Wave fahre ich nun das 4. oder 5. Paar, teilweise in der mittlerweile zweiten Generation (jeweils Saint). Dadurch das sich das Übersetzungsverhältnis - über den Hebelweg betrachtet - ändert, können die Abstände zwischen den Bremsbelägen und der Scheibe grösser ausfallen als bei fester Übersetzung (weniger schleifen; bzw. mehr Tolleranz gegenüber Schlag in der Scheibe).



 

Da man - wenn die Beläge die Scheibe berühren - sozusagen im ersten Gang bremst, ist der Druckpunkt definitiv nicht als hart zu bezeichnen. Obwohl das nicht meinen Präferenzen entspricht, bin ich trotzdem sehr schnell damit zurecht gekommen. 





Man muß jedoch unterscheiden zwischen a) zurechtkommen mit der Kinematik der Bremsübersetzung und b) zurechtkommen mit der absolut zur Verfügung stehenden Bremskraft!





"Oben raus" stellen die aktuellen Shimano Bremsen dermaßen viel Bremskraft zur Verfügung, das absolut keine Toleranz gegenüber "Verbremsern" oder "Schreckbremsungen" besteht. Wer zuzieht, dessen VR steht (ob er damit klar kommt oder nicht) - fertig .
Ein systembedingtes Problem bei variablen Übersetzungen (das gabs schon zu Cantis Zeiten) wie der Servo-Wave ist die Geschwindigkeit, mit der man diese Bremsen wieder öffnen kann. Hier stehe ich zu 100% hinter Shimano. Mit den aktuellen Servo-Wave Modellen kann man ohne Probleme ein überbremstes VR frei geben, ohne auf die Schnauze zu fliegen. Wenns nicht klappt, liegts nicht an der Bremse.





Der Druckpunkt wandert bei mir etwas und das Öl ist bei sehr tiefen Temperaturen auch nicht dünn genug um bei sehr schnellen Hebelaktionen mit jeweils vollständigem öffnen das System komplett zurück zu stellen. Dadurch kann sich der Druckpunkt auch mal kurzzeitig extrem weit weg einstellen, was aber beim nächsten vollständigen öffnen >0,2 s wieder weg ist. Nicht schlimm, aber beim ersten mal überraschend.

Eine Anpassungen von Griffweite und Kinematik ist bei den nobleren Ausführungen (Saint, XT, XTR) möglich und wirksam! Nicht jeder kapiert jedoch das mit das Kinematik (von Shimano free stroke genannt).
Man kann wohl die günstigeren Modelle mit Hirn u Geschick upgraden - keine Ahnung, ich habe mich damit nicht beschäftigt.

Über die Ergonomie hört man viel gutes - das bestätige ich vollumfänglich.





Es stehen organische, gesinterte und gesinterte Bremsbeläge mit Kühlrippen zur Auswahl. Die Unterschiede beim Preis sind erheblich. Ich bin immer nur gesinterte und nun gesinterte Bremsbeläge mit Kühlrippen gefahren. Die Haltbarkeit ist enorm - der Preis relativiert sich dadurch in absolut günstige Regionen. 





Es gibt Hinweise darauf, das die gesinterten mit Kühlrippen noch mal ein wenig besser sein sollen, als die ohne - mag sein, keine Ahnung.
Viel wichtiger ist VOR ALLEM BEI DEN GESINTERTTEN BELÄGEN das man Belag und Scheibe NICHT ständig tauscht. Wer also mehrere Laufräder zur Verfügung hat, tut sehr gut daran, die Scheiben immer an der jeweiligen Bremszange zu belassen (das mag bei neuen Bremsscheiben nicht stark auffallen, aber mit deutlich gebrauchten Discs habe ich eine herbe Enttäuschung erlebt). Ist ja auch logisch, ein Belag kann ich verschleißfest UND schnell anpassend gleichzeitig sein.
Hier im Mittelgebirge habe ich nienienienie thermische Probleme "mit ohne Kühlrippen" bekommen. In den Alpen jedoch mehrfach; auch auf die Gefahr hin, arrogant zu wirken: das waren keine durchschnittlichen Belastungsprofile. 
Mit Kühlrippen war ich jetzt noch nicht wieder in den Alpen. 
Sinn und Notwendigkeit der Kühlrippenversion stelle ich im Mittelgebirge sehr in Frage.





Zu den Ice-tech Scheiben kann ich nichts / nicht viel sagen. Es gab wohl Ausführungen, die zum rubbeln geneigt haben. Entscheidungsgrundlage für mich war und ist der Preis. Ich nutze die "normalen" Stahlscheiben (früher XT SR-RT75-DH und seit es die nicht mehr gibt SM-RT66-L, front immer in 203mm).





Von der Modellpolitik her bietet Shimano derzeit eine sehr sehr leistungsfähige Modellpalette. Selbst die günstigste Deore ist beeindruckend (gerade letzten So mal dran gefasst). 
XT ist imho der Preis/Leistungssieger; gerne auch mit Stahlscheiben und ohne Kühlrippen (war bei Rose wohl zeitweise zu richtig unanständig niedrigem Preis im Angebot).





mein Fazit:
ice-tech - naja
shimano bremsen im Jahre 2013 - kaufen


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> mein Fazit:
> ice-tech - naja
> shimano bremsen im Jahre 2013 - kaufen



Danke Olli! Bringt mich klar zu der Entscheidung: Es wird ne Zee! (auch wenn die Druckpunktverstellung dort fehlt....)


----------



## lomo (6. März 2013)

Geht's weg von der Hope?


----------



## Optimizer (6. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Geht's weg von der Hope?


No, mais j'ai pas trouvé un frein francais.....


----------



## Houschter (6. März 2013)

optimizer schrieb:


> no, mais j'ai pas trouvÃ© un frein francais.....



å¦ï¼é£éº¼æå¾å¤çæ¨è¶£èå¶åã


----------



## lomo (6. März 2013)

Sans blague!


----------



## metalfreak (6. März 2013)

Was für die scharfe Sicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (6. März 2013)

Schicke RayBan, mir persönlich etwas zu Nerdlastig. sprich zu groß!

Bei meiner Stärke würde ich ein etwas kleineres Modell bevorzugen.

Von welchem Optiker wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## metalfreak (6. März 2013)

Bei Apollo in NW 

Ist noch eine nicht ganz so große Ray Ban^^


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

Na?


----------



## Kelme (8. März 2013)

Purzelschutz?


----------



## Hardtail94 (8. März 2013)

Wenn du 785mm lange Schienbeine hast


----------



## metalfreak (9. März 2013)

Was von evoc für den bevorstehenden Trip  CP26l und World Traveller


----------



## metalfreak (11. März 2013)

Ob hier der Name und das Design wohl bedacht waren?...


----------



## lomo (11. März 2013)




----------



## Kelme (11. März 2013)

So wie dem Hasen die Augen aus dem Kopf ballern, hat der ein echtes Problem ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (11. März 2013)

metalfreak schrieb:


> Ob hier der Name und das Design wohl bedacht waren?...


 
 Frag mal den Google..........


----------



## Quente (11. März 2013)

So wie der Hase grinst ist es ein schönes Problem...


----------



## Optimizer (11. März 2013)

Ich mag da lieber "Dicke Ohren"....


----------



## Sarrois (11. März 2013)

.......Du meinst einen "guten Charakter"


----------



## lomo (11. März 2013)

Boooaaaaah!


----------



## Sarrois (11. März 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Boooaaaaah!


 
Bilder oder reicht die Vorstellungskraft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2013)

Isch brauch mol Hilf bei de Kombonendeauswahl...
Dem französischen Radel möcht ich ne Kefü spendieren. Viele schwärmen von der/dem Stinger. Der spannt und führt ja allerdings nur unten die Kette. Schön wäre es, wenn ich noch ne Führung oben an der Kurbel und die Funktion eines Bashs hätte.
Momentan würd mich sowas ansprechen:





Oder kann mir jemand was anderes empfehlen!?!


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Stinger und Konsorten sind nur was, wenn man 2-fach fährt. So wie ich das sehe, willst du am Fully 1-fach fahren? Damit habe ich zwar relativ wenig praktische Erfahrung, aber ich bin aktuell schon recht lange an dem Thema dran, da ich auch unbedingt auf 1 Kettenblatt und eine richtige Führung umsteigen will. Meine Präferenzen sehen ähnlich aus, ich möchte auch eine mit integriertem Bash ("Taco") fahren. Meine Favoriten sind e.13 LG1+ und MRP G2 SL / Sram X0 (baugleich) bzw. bei 32er Blatt wg. der kompakteren Bauform die MRP Micro G2 SL (für 28-32er Blatt). Bis auf die Micro gibts die alle auch mit Stahl-Grundplatte etwas günstiger, die 3.13 heißt dann LS1.
Andere Option: Bashguard an der Kurbel und eine Führung mit entsprechend angepasster Rolle unten, die oben so einen "Abschlussklotz" hat, im Prinzip ähnlich wie bei der Hammerschmidt. Das sieht optisch schlichter aus, falls das irgendwie ein Argument ist. Die Führungsqualitäten sollten etwa gleich sein, letztere Version ist i. d. R. ein Bisschen schwerer. Sieht dann z. B. so oder so aus, habe aber auch schon eine wie die Blackspire gesehen, die nicht über den Bash überstand.

Nur so am Rande: bei vielen 1-fach Führungen musst du bei Verwendeung einer Kurbel mit Aufnahmen für ein kleines Kettenblatt aufpassen... kann sogar sein, dass das nicht passt. Die meisten Hersteller verweisen explizit drauf, dass die Führungen nur i. V. m. 1-fach Kurbeln funktionieren.


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. März 2013)

Feile hilft


----------



## Optimizer (12. März 2013)

@smubob: Bei mir gibts ne 1-fach Kurbel Shimano Zee mit 34 Zähnchen. Die oben gezeigte Führung sollte da ohne Probleme passen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Feile hilft


Logisch, wollts nur erwähnt haben 


@ Opti: klingt gut!


----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2013)

Da denk ich an nix Böses, komm nach Hause und dann steht da ein großes Paket vor der Tür. Ich reiß des einfach auf und kann dann nur noch "sacré bleu" sagen....


----------



## strandi (13. März 2013)

Mon dieu!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. März 2013)

Schick´s zurück! Die Löcher sind nicht zentriert!


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2013)

Zurückschicken ...... da sind lauter Löcher drin


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2013)

Ahhhhhhhh - zu langsam


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. März 2013)

Ich zentrier euch auch gleich mal.....:banghead:

Wenn ich mir die schönen Naben an schau, gehts mir gleich wieder besser:


----------



## Fibbs79 (13. März 2013)

Wie laut sind eigentlich die Gunsmoke?


----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

Unn was sinnen foa Fellscha verbaut unn wo sinn die Laafrädda her?


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie laut sind eigentlich die Gunsmoke?



Bin noch am Sperrklinken entfetten, dass es sich auch wirklich nach Gunsmoke anhört.



Sarrois schrieb:


> Unn was sinnen foa Fellscha verbaut unn wo sinn die Laafrädda her?



Dartmoor Raider in bäbbäblau. 36 Loch, 24er Maulbreite, 31.4 Außenmaß, 550gr. Sieht massiv und stabil aus. Die Küchenwaage zeigt momentan 1870gr für beide Laufräder. Allerdings fehlen hinten noch Adaptercups für die Steckachse.
Die Laufräder hab ich von privat bekommen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (14. März 2013)

Das ist ja gar nicht mal schwer für stabil und massiv.


----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

ye_olde_fritz schrieb:


> Das ist ja gar nicht mal schwer für stabil und massiv.


 
Da kommst mit ein paar Pacenti DL31(522gr.) mit 26mm Innenbreite auch hin.
Wenn Du es noch breiter willst, dann ne Spank Spike Evo 35AL(570gr.) mit 30mm Innenbreite, hier muss man aber etwas "zaubern".

Bin nämlich auch am Suchen


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Hier kommen (weil noch vorhanden) 2,35er Schwalbe drauf. Daher reichen die 24mm Maulbreite dicke. Die Pacenti gips nich in polarisierendem Blau.


----------



## Radler-01 (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Die Küchenwaage zeigt momentan 1870gr für beide Laufräder...


 


Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin noch am Sperrklinken entfetten...
> 
> ...... Allerdings fehlen hinten noch Adaptercups für die Steckachse....


 

Das hebt sich bestimmt auf ...


----------



## OZM (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Isch brauch mol Hilf bei de Kombonendeauswahl...
> Dem französischen Radel möcht ich ne Kefü spendieren. Viele schwärmen von der/dem *Stinger*



meinst Du mit _Stinger_ dass da?





damit bin ich gar nicht glücklich geworden.

edit
ich weiss, das er wegen des E-Type Umwerfers nichts ans LV passt; da war er auch nie dran
/edit

Da ist dass noch besser:





oder einige Evolutionsstufen jünger:








by the way

ich habe den Eindruck gewonnen, das beim Thema Kettenspannung nicht nur die Führungseinrichtung (Rolle, Gleitblock etc.) und die Federspannung des Schaltwerkes eine Rolle spielen, sondern auch

die Leichtgängigkeit des Freilaufes gegenüber der Nabe


Wenn man sich das mal genauer anschaut, wird man feststellen, das bei drehendem LR und stehender Kette die Reibung dieser Dichtung genau gegen die Federspannung des Käfigs arbeitet.
Hope, Syntace (und andere ?) haben da ja "nur" eine Art Tunneldichtung, die recht locker mitläuft. Damit habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
King z.B. hat eine viel dichtere O-Ring Konstruktion, die eben leider auch etwas schwergängiger läuft (jaja Pflege bla - Pflege am A*sch; das läuft im vergleichbaren Verrottungs- oder Pflegezustand immer schlechter als oben genannte Alternativen). Mit meiner CK bin ich in dieser Hinsicht nicht soooo zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da denk ich an nix Böses, komm nach Hause und dann steht da ein großes Paket vor der Tür. Ich reiß des einfach auf und kann dann nur noch "sacré bleu" sagen....


Ohje... wie wird dann der Spitzname von dem Hobel... Le Schtroumpf? 




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Wie laut sind eigentlich die Gunsmoke?


Kommt drauf an, ob die Gun gerade smoked oder nicht 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Bin noch am Sperrklinken entfetten, dass es sich auch wirklich nach Gunsmoke anhört.


Sind die Laufräder neu aufgebaut, sprich neue Naben? Wenn du Pech hast, haben die schon die neuen (schmäleren) Sperrklinkenfedern, die sind DEUTLICH leiser...!




Optimizer schrieb:


> Dartmoor Raider in bäbbäblau. 36 Loch, 24er Maulbreite, 31.4 Außenmaß, 550gr. Sieht massiv und stabil aus. Die Küchenwaage zeigt momentan 1870gr für beide Laufräder. Allerdings fehlen hinten noch Adaptercups für die Steckachse.


Klingt doch ganz vernünftig, nur 36 Loch finde ich jetzt nicht so sinnvoll.
Die Achs-Spacer wiegen 15g bei 12mm Durchmesser (egal ob 135 oder 142).


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Da denk ich an nix Böses....



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Da denk ich an nix Böses....


 

*Gröööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööööhl*


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Oh, das Posting von Oli hatte ich wg. Überschneidung übersehen...

 @OZM: Also ich bin damit seit einigen Jahren unterwegs und die tat immer, was sie sollte. Ich hatte nie Probleme mit abfallenden Ketten, nur ab und zu mit 1-2 Gängen "Abfall" hinten, und auch das Hochziehen beim Rückwärtstreten kann man bei richtiger Einstellung weitestgehend eliminieren (ist für mich aber eh nicht soooo das Problem).


 @Optimizer:


----------



## OZM (14. März 2013)

Es hängt wohl von der Situation am Rahmen ab, wie resistent diese KeFü gegenüber Aufsetzern ist.
VP Free + Stinger oder Flow + Stinger bringens nicht so


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. März 2013)

Gut, mit Aufsetzern hatte ich noch nie wirklich Probleme... ich dachte, du warst mit der Funktion ansich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hier kommen (weil noch vorhanden) 2,35er Schwalbe drauf. Daher reichen die 24mm Maulbreite dicke. Die Pacenti gips nich in polarisierendem Blau.



Öhm, jo
Ich mags da dann eher dezenter
Lässt Du den Rahmen noch neu pulvern etc
Und schraubst Du auch ein Shadow+ dran?
Beim On One werd ich mal eines verbauen, gugge ob das taugt


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Öhm, jo
> Ich mags da dann eher dezenter
> Lässt Du den Rahmen noch neu pulvern etc
> Und schraubst Du auch ein Shadow+ dran?
> Beim On One werd ich mal eines verbauen, guggen ob das taugt



Der Rahmen ist frisch gepulvert...:what:

Ich verbau komplett die Zee. Ob die Schatten plus hat weiß ich nicht. Da ne digge Kettenführung dran kommt, wird das eh nicht ins Gewicht fallen?


----------



## Sarrois (14. März 2013)

Aha, dann lag das an der Bldquali oder meinen altersschwachen Augen oder am Ur-Pils


----------



## Optimizer (14. März 2013)

Livestream aus der Knuschelkammer:





Ich seh blau.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. März 2013)

Der Bagger hat ein Rad ab .....

Gefällt mir


----------



## Sarrois (15. März 2013)

Strange

Ist der Vorbau von Deinem Rennrad


----------



## Optimizer (15. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Ist der Vorbau von Deinem Rennrad


Ich hab kein Rennrad. Nein, der lag noch so rum. Wollt nur die Gabel e weng fixieren. Der Hope-Vorbau (natürlich in gunsmoke) der dran soll, wird heute aus den Niederlanden kommend verschickt.


----------



## Radler-01 (15. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...von Deinem Rennrad


 
er hat "Jehova" gesagt 


@*Opti*: ruuhhig Blauer  (btw. bin auf das fertigte Radl gespannt )


----------



## lomo (15. März 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> ... oder einige Evolutionsstufen jünger:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Gefällt mir"


----------



## realScheff (15. März 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> ...noch besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




warum klemmt bei mir immer wenn ich sowas bastel die Kette beim schalten und rückwärtskurbeln? Zu dicke Finger? Oder zu dabbisch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## OZM (15. März 2013)

Die Kette muss gut durch das Kunststoffrohr gleiten. Sonst hat es einen ähnlichen Effekt, wie ich weiter oben mit der schwergängigen Freilaufdichtung beschrieben habe: diese Reibung arbeitet GEGEN den Kettenspanner!
Wenn die Kette beim vorwärtspedalieren zwischen Kurbel und Käfig abgebremst wird, hängt sie durch und hüpft sonst wo hin.

Einfach mit einem Lappen ausprobieren
Bike im bike Ständer (HR kann frei drehen)
- man nehme einen Lappen und umfasse unter der Kettenstrebe (da wo auch meine Konstruktion ist) die Kette
- Kurbel vorwärts drehen + Kette zunehmend mit dem Lappen fester packen


Beim rückwärtsdrehen der Kurbel passiert nichts, weil man direkt die Kette aus dem Lappen zieht


*Wasserrohr aus HDPE hat sich sehr bewährt.
*Achtung!!
unbedingt ein Stückchen Kette zum Plaste-Händler des Vertrauens mitnehmen. Wenn man vor der Auswahl steht, vertut man sich leicht.

Alles Arten von Gummi und weich PVC sind imho nicht so doll.


----------



## lomo (15. März 2013)

Gestern im Briefkasten ...




Gib Gummi von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## donnersberger (16. März 2013)

Statt quenty40....


----------



## Lynus (16. März 2013)

YPS - mit Gimmick


----------



## 01wheeler (16. März 2013)

Geschlachtet wurde






Im Bikemarkt einen gebrauchten Rahmen erstanden, entlackt, neu gelagert, und leicht anpoliert. Anbauteile vom obigen Bike.






Der Fusion Rahmen steht zum Verkauf

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/128830-fusion-freak-rahmen


----------



## Sarrois (18. März 2013)

Schatten+ fürs Plastikrad





Und noch neue Teile fürs Hamsterratt


----------



## Optimizer (19. März 2013)

Kawuuummm:




Mist....ich glaub, die Farbe passt nicht...


----------



## lomo (19. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kawuuummm:
> 
> 
> ...



Offenblende ... was das Zeug hergibt ;-)


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mist....ich glaub, die Farbe passt nicht...


Ist das "dunkelchrom"? Die Farbe ist erstens der HAMMER  und passt zweitens zu allem


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2013)

Chromag nennt es "black chrome" und es passt nicht zu Hope's "gunsmoke". Den Lenker hab ich heut morgen schon wieder verkauft.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. März 2013)

Ja, genau das meinte ich. Dass das nicht 1:1 zum gunsmoke passt, hätte ich dir sagen können... aber wenn meine Vorstellungskraft mich nicht gerade völlig im Stich lässt, hätte ich gesagt, dass das zusammen echt gut aussehen müsste. Schade, dass du ihn direkt verkauft hast... ich finde, black chrome ist generell eine der schönsten Arten, wie eine Metalloberfläche aussehen kann


----------



## DerandereJan (20. März 2013)

Moje in die Palz,

wir reisen am Montag wieder zu unserem alljährlichen Pfalztrip an...
Wie siehts denn aktuell aus bei euch auf den Bergen? Noch Schneematsch oder ist es wie immer "einfach etwas besser" in der Pfalz?


Grüße
Jan


----------



## Optimizer (20. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dass das nicht 1:1 zum gunsmoke passt, hätte ich dir sagen können... aber wenn meine Vorstellungskraft mich nicht gerade völlig im Stich lässt, hätte ich gesagt, dass das zusammen echt gut aussehen müsste.



äähm....was?

Ich probier heut abend mal aus, wie silbergrau dazu passt. Ansonsten kommt ein weißer Lenker dran.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

@DerandereJan: Ganz in den "hohen Lagen" war ich in den letzten Tagen nicht, aber ich würde sagen: sieht gut aus! 


 @Optimizer: War das nicht verständlich?  Also: Dass "gunsmoke" und "black chrome" nicht so zusammen passen, als wäre es die eine und selbe Farbe, war ja keine Überraschung, oder? Es wundert mich aber, dass dir die beiden Farbtöne zusammen nicht gefallen haben, denn ich denke, dass ich das nicht nur gut sondern richtig klasse gefunden hätte. Hast du zufällig ein Foto der zusammengeschraubten Kombi?




Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich probier heut abend mal aus, wie silbergrau dazu passt. Ansonsten kommt ein weißer Lenker dran.


Silbergrau (vermutlich Sunline?) ist ok, aber kein Brüller, hab ich schon zusammen gesehen. Dann noch eher schwarz, am besten glänzend. Weiß: :kotz: Da eh schon weiße Teile am Rad sind, würde es ja zumindest passen, aber weiße Lenker finde ich echt augenfeindlich...


----------



## DerandereJan (21. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @_DerandereJan_: Ganz in den "hohen Lagen" war ich in den letzten Tagen nicht, aber ich würde sagen: sieht gut aus!



Danke! 

Mer könnes kaum erwatte....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Es wundert mich aber, dass dir die beiden Farbtöne zusammen nicht gefallen haben, denn ich denke, dass ich das nicht nur gut sondern richtig klasse gefunden hätte. Hast du zufällig ein Foto der zusammengeschraubten Kombi?








Der Kontrast der beiden Farben lässt das gunsmoke zu sehr bläulich und das black chrome zu sehr bräunlich aussehen...
Und das bräunliche passt überhaupt nicht zum Rest des Projekts.


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

Hmm, also ich finds total genial  Aber die Geschmäcker sind eben verschieden...


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2013)

So, die Entscheidung ist gefallen, der Fibbs79 hat es auch schon abgesegnet: Ein weißer Lenker kommt dran! :thumbup:


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

Dann wird das Bike echt ein totaler *SCHLUMPF*... wie süüüüüüß!


----------



## Optimizer (21. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Dann wird das Bike echt ein totaler *SCHLUMPF*... wie süüüüüüß!



Uffbasse...Warschdl!

Wer fleissig recherchiert, findet den heutigen Teilaufbau in den Untiefen des Forums....


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. März 2013)

Na so arg viel Fleiß bei der Recherche hat das jetzt nicht erfordert 

Und ich bleibe dabei - das wird voll der Schlumpf! Kriegt der auch ne Mütze?


----------



## Kelme (21. März 2013)

Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


----------



## lomo (21. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.



Die Hauswand hat die falsche Farbe!


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.



Hast du schon mal nen  Schlumpf mit orangenem Beinkleid gesehen???


----------



## unocz (22. März 2013)

opti, am vorderrad bitte die reifenschrift zu den felgenaufklebern ausrichten !!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (22. März 2013)

Die Vorbaufarbe passt mir jetzt nedd so


----------



## lomo (22. März 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal nen  Schlumpf mit orangenem Beinkleid gesehen???



Kommt dann auch ein Schlumpfgetriebe dran?


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Die Vorbaufarbe passt mir jetzt nedd so


zur Hauswand? oje....das wird teuer.
 @lomo: Nö, 1x10 unn feddich.


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2013)

Crosser likes Azrael:


----------



## Optimizer (22. März 2013)




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (22. März 2013)

Hat jemand zufällig einen Push-Lock bzw. Pop-Lock Hebel zuhause rumliegen wo er mir leihweise geben kann???


----------



## `Smubob´ (22. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


Herr Kelme, sie haben Geschmack  Mit den blauen Felgen will es mir nicht so recht gefallen, obwohl ich den Rahmen echt schön finde...




Optimizer schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal nen  Schlumpf mit orangenem Beinkleid gesehen???


Aha, du fügst dich jetzt schon von selbst in die Schlumpf-Rolle?


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. März 2013)

Ich fand die Schlümpfe immer cool


----------



## Radler-01 (22. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


 
dann wäre es nur 2 Jahre zu spät für GB 11 



Optimizer schrieb:


> Hast du schon mal nen Schlumpf mit orangenem Beinkleid gesehen???


 






... mit blauem Beinkleid habe ich nur die Schlumpfine gesehen, aber die hat auch ´was weißes am Vorbau 
von daher: weißer Lenker ist o.k. 

(Namens-Vorschlag für blaue Runterhügel-Radl: *Schlumpfine *)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Joshua60 (23. März 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Opti, ein paar Felgen (oder ein Felgenpaar?) in Orange. Das wäre ein Knaller gewesen.


Ich hätte die Felgen ja in trikolorenrot genommen, pourquoi pas?


----------



## pfalz (23. März 2013)

Und heute gleichmal eingeweiht....*grinsimmernoch*

Was ist denn im Alterweiler Tal passiert ? Die wilde Bauwut?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. März 2013)

Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch so ein ION


----------



## OZM (23. März 2013)

Wie schon öfters gelesen, jetzt selbst ausprobiert:

Ritzelpacket / Kette: 9-fach

Schaltwerk: Shimano 10-fach mit *shadow +*

Shifter: Sram 9-fach







funktioniert einwandfrei


----------



## 01wheeler (23. März 2013)

[/MENTION]





OZM schrieb:


> Wie schon öfters gelesen, jetzt selbst ausprobiert:
> 
> Ritzelpacket / Kette: 9-fach
> 
> ...



  @OZM
Läuft die 9fach Kette sauber durch das Schaltwerk?
Ich habe mich nicht getraut ein 10fach Zee Schltwerk mit 9er Hebel und Kassette zu kombinieren.


EDIT SAGT


----------



## cougar1982 (23. März 2013)

was man so alles auf dem speicher findet.

der TT war/ist schon ein schickes auto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (24. März 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich glaub ich kauf mir auch so ein ION



Kannste Gedanken lesen?


----------



## guru39 (24. März 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Und heute gleichmal eingeweiht....*grinsimmernoch*


----------



## Luzy123 (24. März 2013)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Hat jemand zufällig einen Push-Lock bzw. Pop-Lock Hebel zuhause rumliegen wo er mir leihweise geben kann???



Hätte noch einen Linken Pop-Lock-Hebel. 
Kann ich Dir bei Bedarf mit ins Geschäft bringen.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. März 2013)

Luzy123 schrieb:


> Hätte noch einen Linken Pop-Lock-Hebel.
> Kann ich Dir bei Bedarf mit ins Geschäft bringen.





Danke, hat sich aber durch meine Bastelkünste erledigt.


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2013)

Schlümpfe!!!!


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2013)

Wann gehsts an den Finalaufbau?


----------



## Optimizer (26. März 2013)

...wenn die Zee-Teile beim Papa Schlumpf in Bundenthal eingetroffen sind.


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2013)

OZM schrieb:


> Wie schon öfters gelesen, jetzt selbst ausprobiert:
> 
> Ritzelpacket / Kette: 9-fach
> 
> ...





01wheeler schrieb:


> @_OZM_
> Läuft die 9fach Kette sauber durch das Schaltwerk?
> Ich habe mich nicht getraut ein 10fach Zee Schltwerk mit 9er Hebel und Kassette zu kombinieren.
> 
> ...




Ich muss hierzu einfach interessehalber noch fragen: Was bringt das?


----------



## Eike. (28. März 2013)

Es ist die Möglichkeit eines der neuen gedämpften Schaltwerke an einem 9-fach Antrieb zu fahren.


----------



## 01wheeler (28. März 2013)

Neben der Dämpfung geht's mir um den kurzen Käfig. Ein Saint ist mir zu teuer, Zee wäre preislich noch im Rahmen allerdings nur in 10 fach erhältlich und Sram passt mit vorhandenen Shiftern nicht zusammen.
An meinem DH habe ich ein 105 er Schaltwerk, funktioniert auch ganz ordentlich gibt's aber auch nur noch selten in 9 fach mit kurzem Käfig.

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXDriver (29. März 2013)

Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Schlachtplatte:




nach unzähligen Stunden in der Werkstatt:




man entschludige die miesen Handybilder

Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## unocz (29. März 2013)

sieht doch gut aus !!!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

01wheeler schrieb:


> Neben der Dämpfung geht's mir um den kurzen Käfig. Ein Saint ist mir zu teuer, Zee wäre preislich noch im Rahmen allerdings nur in 10 fach erhältlich und Sram passt mit vorhandenen Shiftern nicht zusammen.


Shimano 9-fach und 10-fach kannst du nicht mischen, das geht nur mit der von OZM gezeigten Kombi Sram 9-fach Trigger + Shimano 10-fach Schaltwerk. Da musst du halt den Tod sterben, einen Sram Trigger zu kaufen, die kriegt man doch eh fast nachgeschmissen! Ich hätte auch noch einen alten 9-fach X7 Trigger für günstig, wenn du willst, ist genau der aus OZMs Foto.




XXXDriver schrieb:


> Hier mal mein Beitrag zur Schlachtplatte


Wohoo!! So langsam entwickelt sich dein Fanes echt zu einer absoluten Sahneschnitte  Jetzt brauchst du nur noch eine schnee-abweisende Beschichtung auf dem Rahmen... 


Das Stichwort Schlachtplatte war bei uns letztes Wochenende auch gegeben... die Frau hat ihr Fully geschlachtet (Rahmen/Gabel/Lenker stehen zum Verkauf) und fast sämtliche Anbauteile davon an ihr Allzweck-Hardtail verfrachtet:


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Das Stichwort Schlachtplatte war bei uns letztes Wochenende auch gegeben... die Frau hat ihr Fully geschlachtet (Rahmen/Gabel/Lenker stehen zum Verkauf)



Schade... nix blaues oder weißes dabei.


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. März 2013)

Aber der Lenker hätte gut zum Gunsmoke gepasst - für meinen Geschmack  Blaue oder weiße Teile an einem Rad... da schüttelt es mich schon, wenn ich nur dran denke 

BTW: ne Freundin hat den gleichen Rahmen in babyblau mit vielen weißen Parts aufgebaut... ich finds absolut grausam, müsste dir also eigentlich gefallen


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: ne Freundin hat den gleichen Rahmen in babyblau mit vielen weißen Parts aufgebaut... ich finds absolut grausam, müsste dir also eigentlich gefallen



Also wenn an dem Rad was "baby" ist, dann die Rahmengröße. Kommt mir viel zu klein vor.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. April 2013)

Das ist "L"...!  Allerdings hat der nur ein 16" langes Sitzrohr, Ladybike halt...  Ist für Körpergröße ab 175 aufwärts empfohlen. Ist aber auf jeden Fall klar ein sehr verspielter Rahmen. Haben sich (zumindest in den US of A) einige als Sloupstail Baik aufgebaut...


----------



## lomo (2. April 2013)

TBG E610 EQ 




TBG E610 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2013)

eine aurale "lomo"? 4Band?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (3. April 2013)

Ohral?
Jep, 4 Bänder ...


----------



## Flugrost (3. April 2013)

Si - würde gerne mal hören, was Du damit so anstellst...


----------



## lomo (3. April 2013)

Erstmal ausgiebig testen - dumdidum!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. April 2013)

das Ding kann nich gut sein:  die Schraubenschlitze sind nicht gleichmäßig ausgerichtet


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Mol gugge ob die taugt............


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

wassendessfaennie?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> wassendessfaennie?


 

hunnaddfuffzischer läff

Edith saad: die kommd ins labbeduddel, dort iss die kabelfiehrung foa de bobbes


----------



## Houschter (4. April 2013)

Funzt wunderbar, des Ding.


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Funzt wunderbar, des Ding.


 
Hodschd Du nedd vorher e Reverb an deinem Trek


----------



## Kelme (4. April 2013)

Der Houschter is "long leggy". Da braucht's ein wenig mehr Spielraum.
Ich war am letzten Samstag zum ersten Mal mit meiner Reverb am Würfelchen unterwegs und bin spontan begeistert. Muss mir nur noch abgewöhnen zum Sattel versenken stehen zu bleiben und abzusteigen .


----------



## Houschter (4. April 2013)

Ausgedauscht, isch wollt ach ä Hunnerdfuchzicher.


----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Muss mir nur noch abgewöhnen zum Sattel versenken stehen zu bleiben und abzusteigen .


 

*Muhahahahamuhahahahah*



Houschter schrieb:


> Ausgedauscht, isch wollt ach ä Hunnerdfuchzicher.


 
unn die Reverb schonn verkümmeld


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Funzt wunderbar, des Ding.


Kann ich nur beschdädiche  Die hunnadfuffzich Hub sin ach mit kärzere Bää als em Houschder sei Moddel-Schdelze durchaus praggdisch 




Kelme schrieb:


> Muss mir nur noch abgewöhnen zum Sattel versenken stehen zu bleiben und abzusteigen .


 Ich geh das heute mal ein Bisschen üben, u. a. auf dem Weg von der Hellerhütte zum Kaisergarten -> Pilgerfahrt ins gelobte Land


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

Gibt es die nur in schwarz? In weiß oder smurfbleu würde die mir super gefallen...


----------



## Houschter (4. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> unn die Reverb schonn verkümmeld



Die hott schunn ä naies Herrsche bzw. Frausche gfunne!


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

Neue Stumpenkerzen in silber poliert:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

Kinderkrams:


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

Ist die Hoffnung schon verloren?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Gibt es die nur in schwarz? In weiß oder smurfbleu würde die mir super gefallen...


Spätestens jetzt ist es gewiss: du musst in der Vergangenheit mal ziemlich zünftig auf den Kopf gefallen sein... ich glaube, du brauchst dringend einen Fullface 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Ist die Hoffnung schon verloren?


Ich befürchte leider ja...

Dafür hast du wenigstens bei den Stumpenkerzen und dem Kinderkrams Geschmack bewiesen.  Dir ist aber hoffentlich klar, dass die weißen Teile der Kettenführung schneller dreckig sind, als du _"Kettenöl"_ sagen kannst...?  Genau die war original am FRX verbaut und die sah im Auslieferungszustand schon "assez terrible" aus...


----------



## timstruppi (4. April 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Die hott schunn ä naies Herrsche bzw. Frausche gfunne!



unns dess Frausche iss begeischtert


----------



## Optimizer (4. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Spätestens jetzt ist es gewiss: du musst in der Vergangenheit mal ziemlich zünftig auf den Kopf gefallen sein... ich glaube, du brauchst dringend einen Fullface



Kannst du mir was in entsprechenden Farben empfehlen?


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kannst du mir was in entsprechenden Farben empfehlen?


Bien sûr!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. April 2013)

Verschlumpft nochmal


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. April 2013)

Einfach schlumpftastisch!


----------



## lomo (4. April 2013)

Falls das Marktcafe mal zu haben sollte ...




Apfelstrudel mit Vanillesosse von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (4. April 2013)

Bei so schwerer Koschd spähd ohmends krische Panzgrimasse


----------



## lomo (4. April 2013)

Mindeschdens!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Bei so schwerer Koschd spähd ohmends krische Panzgrimasse


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Apfelstrudel mit Vanillesosse


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Hat Smubob nen Doppelaccount

Das werd ich mal melden


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Verfolgungswahn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Schlechte Laune


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. April 2013)

Nö, du? Oder Ironie-Sensoren gerade deaktiviert...?


----------



## Sarrois (5. April 2013)

Nö, ich auch nedd, dachte jemand lacht drüber
Ich fands lustig


----------



## Optimizer (5. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Nö, ich auch nedd, dachte jemand lacht drüber
> Ich fands lustig



Hahahahahahahahaha


----------



## haekel72 (6. April 2013)

Verspäteter osterhase


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2013)

Du hast aber käsige Beine....igittigiiitt...


----------



## Sarrois (12. April 2013)

Wenigstens glatt rasiert


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenigstens glatt rasiert



Sonst wäre es ja Schimmelkäse *duckundweg*


----------



## Kelme (13. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Wenigstens glatt rasiert


So, so - also Startblock "Rasierte Waden"? Machen wir doch gerne . Inkl. Ansage und Nachkontrolle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. April 2013)

Hier zwei Bilder von meinem neuen ICB02: 












Nachdem die Anlieferung nun völlig in den Sternen steht, durfte ich nochmal ordentlich Geld in mein Ghost investieren.    

Der FA vorne wäre eigentlich vom Profil noch gut gewesen, wenn nicht die Stollen abbrechen würden. Tschüss Schwalbe, Du kommst mir nicht mehr ans Rad! Mal schau´n, ob die Reifenkombination taugt.

Meld mich, wenn ich nach dem Schrauben Hilfe brauche. Also sicher!


----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2013)

Shit, ich dachte das wären neue Schlappen fürs ICB und ich könnte Dir die Onza aus dem Kreuz leiern


----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. April 2013)

Mal schau´ .... wenn mal was zu sehen gibt. 

Wenn die wie am Hinterrad blöd kleben, werd ich wohl den Hinterreifen flott wechseln, aber da die beiden gleich sind, kann ich den ja dann vorne weiterverwenden. Wird wohl nix mit einer Weitergabe.

Hoffentlich kommt das ICB überhaupt?! Die ganze neue Carverreihe für 2013 ist ja noch nicht raus. Weiß auch nicht, was die da machen.


----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2013)

Ich habs gar nedd mehr weiterverfolgt
Gert war ja ursprünglich auch mal interessiert an nem ICB, hat sich aber wie ich jetzt auch erst mal ein On One zugelegt.

Und in der Zwischzeit verkauft der Kalle ein identische Bike zu seinen Preisen
Und bei Carver tappt man im Dunkeln, obwohl das ihr bestes Bike ist meiner bescheidenen Meinung nach.


----------



## lomo (13. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> ...
> Und in der Zwischzeit verkauft der Kalle ein identische Bike zu seinen Preisen
> ...



Na, bei Kalle gibt es wenigstens Bikes ... mit entsprechender Lieferzeit!
Und das ganze "Made in Germany". 
Aber wieso identisch?


----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Na, bei Kalle gibt es wenigstens Bikes ... mit entsprechender Lieferzeit!
> Und das ganze "Made in Germany".
> Aber wieso identisch?



Zu 1 und 2

Identisch sind doch Geo, Einsatzzweck und Gewicht, oddä


----------



## lomo (13. April 2013)

Ich dachte, das Nicoblei wäre schwerer ...


----------



## Houschter (13. April 2013)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Meld mich, wenn ich nach dem Schrauben Hilfe brauche. Also sicher!



Ich ahne Schlimmes!

Meld dich besser während dem Schrauben....


----------



## Sarrois (13. April 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> So, so - also Startblock "Rasierte Waden"? Machen wir doch gerne . Inkl. Ansage und Nachkontrolle



Neiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin
Gibts nen Startblock "Saumagen"




lomo schrieb:


> Ich dachte, das Nicoblei wäre schwerer ...


Abwarten, erst zum Schluß werden die Gänse fett



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Sonst wäre es ja Schimmelkäse *duckundweg*


Ubasse, saad ich noch, uffbasse mei Froindsche



Houschter schrieb:


> Ich ahne Schlimmes!
> 
> Meld dich besser während dem Schrauben....



Och so zwo, drei Dubbe, dofia hädd ich ach nom Schrauwe Zeit


_Dässeint bei Smubob_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (13. April 2013)

Hab erst mal den Antrieb zerlegt. Also diesmal mit Werkzeug. Meine Güte, sammelt sich da Dreck im Tretlager! 

Jetzt werden die Kurbeln poliert und Zahnersatz drauf, Räder gestrippt und neu besohlt. Mist tubeless-ready-Zeugs, sitzt fester als die sprichwörtliche Bombe. 

Brauche auch mal neues Felgenband. Werde aber am WE eh nicht fertig, Zusammenschraubratschläge werden daher erst später fällig.


----------



## Carnologe (14. April 2013)

Was man so alles findet


----------



## dietrichw (14. April 2013)

Ich nehm das mit der Schlachtplatte mal wörtlich... 






Merida Mission LRS, "gerade mal" 9.5 Jahre alt  

Die Suche nach der Ursache für ein immer nerviger werdendes Knarzgeräusch hätte ich mit einer Riss-Suche deutlich abkürzen können...













(und bevor jemand mosert, nein, den Rahmen putze ich jetzt nicht mehr und die Rillen auf dem letzten Bild sind nur die Spuren von einem stinknormalen dünnen Kabelbinder.  )

Was dieses Bike im Laufe der Zeit so alles hatte... 

BTW, hat jemand Interesse an dem Dämpfer (GA Prion LRS, erst ein Jahr alt)?


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> _Dässeint bei Smubob_


Watt is los?  Ich glaube, du solltest aufhören, dich "untenrum" zu rasieren, das scheint bei dir zu gestiger Verwirrtheit zu führen  Oder liegts doch an der geografischen Herkunft...




Carnologe schrieb:


> Was man so alles findet


Ich dachte immer, das Saarland wäre das Gebiet der Inzucht... fängt das sogar schon in Lautre an?


----------



## Sarrois (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Watt is los?  Ich glaube, du solltest aufhören, dich "untenrum" zu rasieren, das scheint bei dir zu gestiger Verwirrtheit zu führen  Oder liegts doch an der geografischen Herkunft...


 
Ich hoffe morgen gibt es guten Nachrichten für Dich, so unentspannt wie Du im Moment bist

Opti hat bestimmt zumindest geschmunzelt


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Tja, kann halt schon passieren, dass man unausgeglichen ist, wenn man nicht "drauf" darf  Ich nehm direkt den Meinungsverstärker zum Doc mit, falls er sich traut, mit kein OK zu geben  Die Sache ist aber eh mittlerweile ziemlich relativ, da ich den Klumpfuß schon vorgestern ausgemustert habe... das Teil schont/entlastet den Knöchel genau so wenig wie wenn ich einen Hut aufsetze  Ich schau, dass er mir ne Bandage verschreibt, die den Fuß stabilisiert und meinen eh schon vorhandenen Defekt vielleicht sogar etwas kompensiert... hab mit dem Kollegen im Orthopädie-Laden drüber geredet und das was er mir erzählt hat, stimmt mich zuversichtlich.

BTW: Ich habe die Tage bei einer Nachricht vom Opti schmunzeln müssen... er entwickelt sich langsam zu seinem eigenen "Feindbild"  Hoffentlich postet er das dann auch hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Opti hat bestimmt zumindest geschmunzelt



Hab ich, wobei ich lang gebraucht hab, um deinen Dialekt zu entziffern...



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> BTW: Ich habe die Tage bei einer Nachricht vom Opti schmunzeln müssen... er entwickelt sich langsam zu seinem eigenen "Feindbild"  Hoffentlich postet er das dann auch hier



Uffbasse Kolleesch. Wenn, dann geh ich damit in den Bikepark!

Aber wo ich dich gerade hier "erwische"... kannst du mir mal zustimmen, dass ich da ne Non-Function-Kombo geplant hab:
Wenn ich die e*thirteen Kefü montiere, bekomm ich den Hope-Bash nicht mehr mit aufs Kettenblatt......


Gruß
Der Optimizer


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Uffbasse Kolleesch. Wenn, dann geh ich damit in den Bikepark!


Jaja... 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Aber wo ich dich gerade hier "erwische"... kannst du mir mal zustimmen, dass ich da ne Non-Function-Kombo geplant hab:
> Wenn ich die e*thirteen Kefü montiere, bekomm ich den Hope-Bash nicht mehr mit aufs Kettenblatt......


Richtig, da hast du einen Homer gebaut.  Entweder einen "integrated bash" (ugs. "Taco") an die LS1 schrauben und auf den Bashring verzichten (würde ich bei 1-fach sowieso IMMER machen!) oder eine andere Führung kaufen, die für Bash-Benutzung gedacht ist und dafür oben nur auf der Ober- und Innenseite führt und unten entsprechend ausgespart ist.


----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Richtig, da hast du einen Homer gebaut.  Entweder einen "integrated bash" (ugs. "Taco") an die LS1 schrauben und auf den Bashring verzichten (würde ich bei 1-fach sowieso IMMER machen!) oder eine andere Führung kaufen, die für Bash-Benutzung gedacht ist und dafür oben nur auf der Ober- und Innenseite führt und unten entsprechend ausgespart ist.



Okay...dann muss ich mir wohl noch den Taco bestellen.... Danke für die Bestätigung...


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Wie geschrieben, finde ich bei 1-fach eh besser...

Denk dran, dass du dann kürzere Kettenblatt-Schrauben (oder passende U-Scheiben) brauchst.


----------



## Optimizer (15. April 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Denk dran, dass du dann kürzere Kettenblatt-Schrauben (oder passende U-Scheiben) brauchst.


Wenn ich den Taco installiere? Der baut doch nicht tiefer als die baseplate der Kefü.


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. April 2013)

Ach vergiss es... du nimmst ja eh ne 1-fach Kurbel, gell? Die sollte ja dann eh passende Schrauben haben. Dann ist es umgekehrt - du hättest für den Bash längere Schrauben benötigt, falls der überhaupt an die Kurbel gepasst hätte...!


----------



## strandi (15. April 2013)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Ich nehm das mit der Schlachtplatte mal wörtlich...



Gute Arbeit geleistet


----------



## dietrichw (16. April 2013)

strandi schrieb:


> Gute Arbeit geleistet



Danke. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein. 

Übrigens war das Bike tatsächlich praktisch crash-frei - zum Stürzen habe ich immer ein anderes benutzt.


----------



## Pfalzgott (16. April 2013)

Neuanschaffung für den motorisierten 2-rädrigen Untersatz.








Hätte jetzt ein Garmin Etrex Legend mit Touratech-Edelstahlhalterung zu verkaufen.


----------



## donnersberger (16. April 2013)

dietrichw schrieb:


> Übrigens war das Bike tatsächlich praktisch crash-frei - zum Stürzen habe ich immer ein anderes benutzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. April 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Carbon statt Kondition



Hi

Wie weit ist denn der aufbau bereits? Fährt es schon? tät mich wirklich interessieren da ich es auch immernoch im auge hab. Welche größße nahmst du und wie ist die genaue efffektive oberrohrlänge.

beste grüße eL


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2013)

Training vor der Tour am Sonntag:


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. April 2013)

@Opti, 
das sind viele Steine viel Spaß
Gruß
Stonelebs


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2013)

stonelebs12 schrieb:


> @Opti,
> das sind viele Steine viel Spaß
> Gruß
> Stonelebs



Gibt es dich auch noch? Lust am Sonntag mitzufahren?


----------



## Deleted 38566 (24. April 2013)

Lust schon mich gibt es noch ja, Umbau und Geburtstag verhindern am Sonntag mitzufahren.
Viel Spaß bei der Tour ab Juli nin ich auf anderen Hometrails unterwegs. 

Gruß 
stonelebs


----------



## Sarrois (25. April 2013)

eL schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Wie weit ist denn der aufbau bereits? Fährt es schon? tät mich wirklich interessieren da ich es auch immernoch im auge hab. Welche größße nahmst du und wie ist die genaue efffektive oberrohrlänge.
> 
> beste grüße eL


Öhm alle Teile liegen rum
Mein Kollega hat seines fertig, Gr. 20 Zoll mit 40er Vorbau, für mich 1,82m SL 83 zu groß.
Für ihn 1,85m SL 90 perfekt....
Kommst Du zum Gäsbock?


----------



## Optimizer (25. April 2013)

Decals sind da!


----------



## metalfreak (7. Mai 2013)

Vom Philip Bloom beim Frühjahrsputz ergattert


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Mai 2013)

Wie machst du das mit der Helmhalterung? Geiles Teil.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

Ich glaube für wirklich gute Bikefilme braucht es eine Helmhalterung am allerwenigsten  (wissen wir ja alle).


----------



## Deleted 48198 (8. Mai 2013)

Apropo gute Bikefilme
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ZmJtYaUTa0"]Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube[/nomedia]
Ich vermute mal, das Opti mit seinem Steinhaufen ähnliche Pläne verfolgt. Das Rad dazu hat er ja schon.


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (8. Mai 2013)

wolfman-44 schrieb:


> Apropo gute Bikefilme
> Martyn Ashton - Road Bike Party - YouTube
> Ich vermute mal, das Opti mit seinem Steinhaufen Ã¤hnliche PlÃ¤ne verfolgt. *Das Rad dazu hat er ja schon*.




hihihi...er hat JEHOVA gesagt ..... ich hÃ¶r schon wieder die "DAS KAFFENBACK IST KEIN RENNRAD!!" -Rufe...  


btw... das Video is wirklich beeindruckend und jeder Oppa der nicht aufm Radweg fÃ¤hrt weil davon sein 8000â¬ Dogma kaputt gehen kÃ¶nnte und deshalb mit 20km/h im Berufsverkehr rumgondelt sollte sich das Video mal anschauen...


----------



## Kelme (8. Mai 2013)

Das finde ich gut:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=SBaOr6KiZUc#!


----------



## Optimizer (8. Mai 2013)

Wartet mal ab am Samstag, ihr verwöhnte breitbereifte Kantenklatscherpussies!


----------



## metalfreak (10. Mai 2013)

damit ich die Canon-Gläser weiterhin benutzen kann gab es noch nen Adapter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. Mai 2013)

Neuerwerbung ... also des im Hintergrund ;-)




Klapprad von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (11. Mai 2013)

Schönes Rad, viel Spass damit. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## #Nachtschicht. (11. Mai 2013)

..vorsicht klappeis !


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Endlich ist es so weit - ich habe den Umwerfer (verfluchtes Drecksteil!!! ) von meinem FRX verbannt 

Die Zutaten:






Und hier die "geheime" Wunderzutat, die dem Ganzen erst so richtig Würze verleiht:





42 Zähne Ritzel, gefräst aus 7075 T6 Alu 

Führt dann insgesamt zu folgendem Ergebnis:







 

 

 

 



Fährt sich geradezu lächerlich gut und vor allem so leise, dass man manchmal kaum glaubt, dass die Kette noch drauf ist...


----------



## pfalz (24. Mai 2013)

Fahrtbericht bitte  Das Mirfe-Ritzel schwebt mir auch vor....gibt's das schon, oder bist Du Tester?


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Offroad-Fahrbericht kommt, sobald ich zum testen komme (hoffentlich morgen), war bisher nur auf Feldweg unterwegs. Schaltet sich bisher für die recht extreme Einstellung erstaunlich gut - man muss ja die Abstandsschraube fast komplett rein drehen, damit das Schaltwerk auf das 42er hoch kommt...! Ich muss nur nochmal ein kleines Bisschen an der Feineinstellung basteln, 2 Gangwechsel "bergab" laufen noch nicht ganz fluffig  Die Gangsprünge und die Übersetzungsbandbreite sind jedenfalls absolut i. O., damit werde ich auf Dauer 1a auskommen.
Das Mirfe Ritzel ist so schon final und auch schon erhältlich. Ich bin zwar derjenige, der die ursprüngliche Idee hatte und die Sache ins Rollen gebracht hat, aus logistischen Gründen war ich aber (leider) nicht der erste Tester  Der Kollege hat allerdings alle Hände voll zu tun, den vielen Anfragen Herr zu werden... der macht das nur nebenher und hatte nicht mit SO viel Nachfrage gerechnet.


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Mai 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Das Mirfe-Ritzel schwebt mir auch vor....gibt's das schon



Alternative Alternative: (allerdings nicht so schön)

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/168238-mtb-tools-41-41t-ritzel-erweiterung-fur-kassetten-sram-shimano


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Mai 2013)

Das (ziemlich lieblos gefertigte) MTB-Tools Ritzel habe ich auch noch hier liegen - damit habe ich den ersten Versuch unternommen. Das Teil ist aber nicht nur ur-hässlich und mit Versand und Zoll doppelt so teuer wie das von Mirfe, es wiegt auch das Dreifache!! 



 



Was ein Glück, hab ich das Teil schon wieder los


----------



## pfalz (25. Mai 2013)

Danke für die Info schonmal vorab, ich werde Mirfe mal anschreiben. Hab ja keine Eile damit...



> Das Teil ist aber nicht nur ur-hässlich


 stimmt, und ausserdem, wenn man sich das Mirfe Ritzel mal ganau anschaut, ein bissl Ähnlichkeit :


----------



## guru39 (25. Mai 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (26. Mai 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> ausserdem, wenn man sich das Mirfe Ritzel mal ganau anschaut, ein bissl Ähnlichkeit :


Da bist du nicht der erste, dem das auffällt


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2013)

Neuer Antrieb:





HG91 Kette fehlt auf dem Bild


----------



## Optimizer (26. Mai 2013)

sieht aber nicht nach xx1 aus.

Rennrad-Antrieb?


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. Mai 2013)

92er XT-Gruppe


----------



## lomo (27. Mai 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 92er XT-Gruppe



Classic-Sche$$dreck?


----------



## Optimizer (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Offroad-Fahrbericht kommt, sobald ich zum testen komme (hoffentlich morgen), war bisher nur auf Feldweg unterwegs. Schaltet sich bisher für die recht extreme Einstellung erstaunlich gut - man muss ja die Abstandsschraube fast komplett rein drehen, damit das Schaltwerk auf das 42er hoch kommt...! Ich muss nur nochmal ein kleines Bisschen an der Feineinstellung basteln, 2 Gangwechsel "bergab" laufen noch nicht ganz fluffig  Die Gangsprünge und die Übersetzungsbandbreite sind jedenfalls absolut i. O., damit werde ich auf Dauer 1a auskommen.
> Das Mirfe Ritzel ist so schon final und auch schon erhältlich. Ich bin zwar derjenige, der die ursprüngliche Idee hatte und die Sache ins Rollen gebracht hat, aus logistischen Gründen war ich aber (leider) nicht der erste Tester  Der Kollege hat allerdings alle Hände voll zu tun, den vielen Anfragen Herr zu werden... der macht das nur nebenher und hatte nicht mit SO viel Nachfrage gerechnet.



Erzähl mich mal kurz, was ich da an Ausgangssituation haben muss, um mir so ein 42er montieren zu können? Geht das bei meinem Sacré Bleu tendeziell auch? Können wir gerne auch per PN oder WhatsApp weiterdiskutieren.


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Mai 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Erzähl mich mal kurz, was ich da an Ausgangssituation haben muss, um mir so ein 42er montieren zu können? Geht das bei meinem Sacré Bleu tendeziell auch?


Du brauchst eigentlich nur ein Schaltwerk, das das 42er Ritzel packt. Ob das der Fall ist, muss man ggf. im XX1 Alternativen - DIY Thread recherchieren. Du hast am Schlumpf das Zee short cage, oder? Ich denke, das wird (zu) eng...! Ein Schatten Plus oder Typ 2 drängt sich mehr oder weniger auf, um die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln im Zaum zu halten - macht mein X9 Type 2 absolut perfekt, hab ich am Samstag intensiv getestet. Davon ab muss man halt für das 42er einfach nur ein Ritzel der Kassette weglassen bzw. besser 2 nebeneinanderliegende durch eins mit der dazwischenliegenden Zähnezahl ersetzen, um die Gangsprünge halbwegs homogen zu halten. Die rechnerisch perfekte Abstufung wäre 11-13-15-17-20-23-27-31-36-42, die reelle ist bei mir mit 11-13-16-19-21-24-28-32-36-42 bis auf den einen Sprung beim 19er schon recht nahe dran. Den kriegt man aber auch nicht besser hin, weil das 19er bei der XT-Kassette das kleinste Ritzel auf dem Spider ist.


----------



## Optimizer (27. Mai 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Du brauchst eigentlich nur ein Schaltwerk, das das 42er Ritzel packt. Ob das der Fall ist, muss man ggf. im XX1 Alternativen - DIY Thread recherchieren. Du hast am Schlumpf das Zee short cage, oder? Ich denke, das wird (zu) eng...!



Von der Zee gibt eines mit DH-Spec (28T) und eines mit Friiiraid-Speck (36T). Ich hab das längere!



`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ein Schatten Plus oder Typ 2 drängt sich mehr oder weniger auf, um die Kette auf den kleinen Ritzeln im Zaum zu halten - macht mein X9 Type 2 absolut perfekt, hab ich am Samstag intensiv getestet.



Was für ne Kapazität hat dein X9T2?

Gruß
Optimiseur


----------



## Kelme (31. Mai 2013)

Dann mal ran ans Schienbein




Vault von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (31. Mai 2013)

Da gibt es ja Horrorgeschichten, aber außer kleineren Missgeschicken durch eigene Dummheit und Spielerei am Bahnhof oder so, ist da nie was passiert. Bestehen also gute Überlebenschancen fürs Schienbein


----------



## balazs_81 (1. Juni 2013)

Hi All,
I'm a mountainbiker from Hungary, new in Heidelberg and looking for peers to ride with (XC) and explore the hills.
Mainly on weekends (or weekdays afternoon-evening, short after work), around the city hills, or more far away.
Is there a sub-forum where these rides, gorups are regularly organized? If so, please send the name of the topic.
Thanks and good ride 
Balazs


----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2013)

Montiert. Ab morgen wird es ernst.




Vault_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (2. Juni 2013)

Autsch
Was wiegen die Dinger?


----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2013)

Frag' mich doch sowas _vor _dem Anbau 
Keine Ahnung und dann ist es mir auch noch egal.


----------



## Kelme (7. Juni 2013)

L passt (und der mit R drinne auch )




661 von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Ok, fast ein wenig peinlich, aber so eine "Systemumstellung" braucht halt neues Material.
Nach einigen Jahren in Gebrauch gehen jetzt die Pearl Izumi-Schuhe in Rente resp. in die Tonne.




Pearlis von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Die Teile haben mich über das Eisjöchl und um den Mont Blanc gebracht. Die unzähligen Pfalztouren gar nicht eingerechnet. Es war ein mit 89,- finde ich preiswerter Tourenschuh. Für's Singlespeeden war er mir in der Sohle zu weich. Da trage ich lieber "Raceschläppchen". Schiebe-oder Tragepassagen gingen dafür aber immer gut.
Jetzt löst sich das Netzgewebe am Schuh langsam auf.

*Die Nachfolger*
Der Schuh für Sonntags und die Eisdiele .




5-10_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Ne, damit geht es dieses Jahr über die Alpen und die Möglichkeit der Cleatmontage (Ausschnitt ist vorgezeichnet) werde ich nicht nutzen.


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (9. Juni 2013)

Hast du nicht schon die 5.10 Impact? Wieso das Modell noch dazu? Weil es leichter und kompakter ist?
Hab ja auch hin und wieder überlegt, mal zu wechseln. Ich hab mir dann statt Flats aber einfach neue Cleats bestellt, eindeutig günstiger.


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Die Schalterräder sind jetzt alle auf Flats (und bleiben auch so ). Von daher war der Punkt schon durch. Da zweite Paar Schuhe ist wirklich "zum Wechseln". Bei den Impact geht es zwei Tage nacheinander gut, aber dann meldet sich meine leichte Fehlstellung am Sprunggelenk rechts und der Rand des Schuhs (wird der noch weicher?) drückt ein wenig. Da sollte der Schnitt des zweiten Paares entgegekommender sein. Werd's mal testen.


----------



## Bogie (9. Juni 2013)

Kelme, mit den Flats, 5-10 und den Knieschonern kannst jetzt auch mal bei uns mitfahren...


----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Bogie schrieb:


> Kelme, mit den Flats, 5-10 und den Knieschonern kannst jetzt auch mal bei uns mitfahren...


Sehen wir uns Samstag?


----------



## Bogie (9. Juni 2013)

Denkst du an was bestimmtes?
Ich muß sehen ob ich bis kommenden Samstag wieder gesund genug bin...
Hoffe das allerdings sehr, da ich dieses Wochenende komplett ausgefallen bin.


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2013)

Mal ne Frage an die FünfZehn-Kenner:
Haben die auch Schuhe mit adäquater Belüftung im Programm?


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2013)

Die Hellcat sind noch halbwegs luftig, funktioniert aber auch nur bei winterlichen Temperaturen. Die Impact haben ähnliche Eigenschaften wie eine Plastiktüte!


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2013)

Fußsauna?


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2013)

Mitte der 80er war man auf dem Schulhof ohne Tennisschuhe out! Ein besonders angesagtes Exemplar war der Adidas Trophy, du erinnerst dich?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (9. Juni 2013)

Ha, ha, ha - Mitte der Achtziger! 
Da hatte ich den BW-Stiefel schon wieder ausgezogen


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2013)

Den Vorsprung gönn ich Dir! 
Wobei das dienstlich gelieferte Schuhwerk auch nicht gerade atmungsaktiv war...


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2013)

Seit ihr etwa schon älter?
Ich dachte, hier tummeln sich nur junge, sportliche Leute


----------



## Houschter (9. Juni 2013)

Echt jetzt?


----------



## lomo (9. Juni 2013)

Na okay, streiche "junge"


----------



## Don Stefano (10. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die FünfZehn-Kenner:
> Haben die auch Schuhe mit adäquater Belüftung im Programm?


Ich hab mir die Spitfire gegönnt, sind aber in der Sohle recht weich und daher für längere Touren auch mit den großen Vaults nicht unproblematisch.


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juni 2013)

Ich fahre die Hellcat, Belüftung ist gut. An wärmeren Tourtagen (>+20°C) konnte ich sie bis jetzt leider noch nicht testen. 

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2013)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ... An wärmeren Tourtagen (>+20°C) konnte ich sie bis jetzt leider noch nicht testen ....




Hatten wir dieses Jahr schon mal über 20° C?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Juni 2013)

Ja, gab es schon.  Da hatte ich aber andere Schuhe an.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (10. Juni 2013)

hab auch mal wieder was neues.


----------



## Kelme (10. Juni 2013)

Dann gibt's dieses Jahr an der Kalmit mit Sicherheit eine Tandemwertung - obwohl @lomo ist da noch unterwegs, oder?


----------



## lomo (10. Juni 2013)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder was neues.



*Geil!!!!* 



Kelme schrieb:


> Dann gibt's dieses Jahr an der Kalmit mit Sicherheit eine Tandemwertung - obwohl @lomo ist da noch unterwegs, oder?



Öhm, hab für dieses Jahr nen Korb von meiner Stokerin bekommen ...


----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2013)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> hab auch mal wieder was neues.



Cool. Dann ist für dieses Jahr ja alles klar. Hoffe trotzdem wir sehen uns mal noch vor dem Klapprad Cup.


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Juni 2013)

gibt aber auch was neues fürs Gelände in der Garage. Ist ein Neues Rad für die bessere Hälft. Laufräder und Kurbel werden noch getauscht.






diese Woche kommt auch noch ein weitere Klapprad dazu. Das muß ich noch abholen. Hatte nicht mit gerechnet das Tandem zu bekommen und hatte auf eine anderes Klapprad bei ebay geboten.


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Juni 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tommybgoode (11. Juni 2013)

Sehr schön. Das Ding gehört dann auch bald mal in den Wald ausgeführt. Sieht aus wie ein wilder Mix eurer Räder mit neuem Rahmen. Das darfst Du mir dann mal persönlich genauer erzählen.


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Juni 2013)

Von meinem ist nur leihweise das Vorderrad drin. Aber das Fully ist ohne hin momentan nicht in Betrieb. Die Bremsscheibe ist noch krumm.

Aber von Kathrins Fully ist einiges drin. Ob die Lyrik drin bleibt werden wir noch sehen. Vieleicht kommt auch meine Sektor in ihr neues Hardtail.


----------



## `Smubob´ (14. Juni 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> L passt (und der mit R drinne auch )


661-Sale bei CRC?  Hab mir genau die auch nochmal bestellt, als "Reserve" für die sich langsam auflösenden Kyle Strait (Vorgänger). Die Rage sitzen aber leider nicht ganz so "tight" wie die Kyle Strait, vermutlich wegen der größeren Öffnung hinten...




Kelme schrieb:


> damit geht es dieses Jahr über die Alpen und die Möglichkeit der Cleatmontage (Ausschnitt ist vorgezeichnet) werde ich nicht nutzen.


Warum hast du dann die und nicht ein Non-SPD-Modell gekauft?  Haben die eine steifere Sohle als die Freerider?




Kelme schrieb:


> Die Schalterräder sind jetzt alle auf Flats (und bleiben auch so ).
> [...]
> der Rand des Schuhs (wird der noch weicher?)


Glückwunsch! 
Nennenswert weicher werden die nicht. Allerdings finde ich die schon ziemlich (fast ZU) weich gepolstert...!




lomo schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage an die FünfZehn-Kenner:
> Haben die auch Schuhe mit adäquater Belüftung im Programm?


Der war gut  Also die Freerider und alle Modelle dieser Bauart (eigentlich fast alle mit Ausnahme der Impact- und Klick-Modelle) sind etwas luftiger als die Impact - kommt drauf an, was man unter "adäquat" versteht.  Nebenbei ist die Sohle der Freerider auch seeehr weich (siehe Don Stefanos Posting) und hält auch nicht so lange. Die Sombrio X-Float haben vorne einen Mesh-Einsatz und sind damit deutlich besser belüftet, die Sohle ist auch etwas steifer als die der Freerider, aber der Gummi der Sohle kann mit den 5.10 nicht mithalten. Für gemäßigtes Fahren aber ausreichend...




Houschter schrieb:


> Mitte der 80er war man auf dem Schulhof ohne Tennisschuhe out! Ein besonders angesagtes Exemplar war der Adidas Trophy, du erinnerst dich?


Da war ich schon wieder ein paar Jahre später (Ende 80er/Anfanfg 90er), da MUSSTEN es Nike Basketball Stiefel sein


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Juni 2013)

Palladium Schuhe aus meiner Jugendzeit 






Oder diese "Knochenschuhe"


----------



## Kelme (14. Juni 2013)

661-L Sale bei CRC: Yess!

Schuhchen mit Clickeinsatz: Fühlte sich am Mittwoch nicht unkommod an. Ich werde weiter testen.


----------



## lomo (14. Juni 2013)

An dieser Stelle mal ein kurzes Zwischendankeschön für das Feedback bezüglich der FünfZehn-Treter. Ich werde mal in mich gehen ...


----------



## Haardtfahrer (14. Juni 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Ich werde mal in mich gehen ...



Das waren jetzt mehr Informationen als ich benötige.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (2. Juli 2013)

Passt zwar nit ganz hier rein, aber trotzdem stell ich mal ne Frage.
Wo gibts 'n in und um LD nen Laden der mehr als die üblichen 2-3 Fullface da hat? So 'n Zeug würd ich ungern ohne Anprobe bestellen.


----------



## Kelme (2. Juli 2013)

Ah geh' - das passt schon. Hier ist Pfälzer Schlachtplatte und du fragst nach der Metzgerei .
Sachdienliche Hinweise kann ich dir leider keine geben, aber das wird sich finden.


----------



## Quente (2. Juli 2013)

...bei für " SO EINE RÜBE BRAUCHT´S KEINEN HELM" in der Lopiffergass...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (2. Juli 2013)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Passt zwar nit ganz hier rein, aber trotzdem stell ich mal ne Frage.
> Wo gibts 'n in und um LD nen Laden der mehr als die üblichen 2-3 Fullface da hat? So 'n Zeug würd ich ungern ohne Anprobe bestellen.



Ich würd´s mal beim Seiboth versuchen, der müsste ein paar da haben! Werner-Heisenberg-Straße 9 hinterm SBK.


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2013)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch ein Goggle...


----------



## Kelme (3. Juli 2013)

Damit auf dem Crosser und ich werf mich weg.


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2013)

Gefällt mir


----------



## Optimizer (4. Juli 2013)

Jetzt kann ich morgen endlich mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit:


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2013)

Ich hab mir ein Zahlenschloss von Abus zugelegt. Die Sucherei nach dem Schlüssel in den Abgründen meines 26l Rucksackes ging mir auf den Senkel.

Edith: Helm nicht vergessen


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2013)

Ich kann mir so schlecht Zahlenkombinationen merken....muss am fortgeschrittenen Alter liegen.


----------



## lomo (5. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich kann mir so schlecht Zahlenkombinationen merken....muss am fortgeschrittenen Alter liegen.





Aber obwohl ... letztens habe ich bei der Zutrittskontrolle ins Versuchszentrum auch die PIN von meiner EC-Karte eingegeben und habe mich gewundert, daß ich nicht rein komme


----------



## Sarrois (5. Juli 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Aber obwohl ... letztens habe ich bei der Zutrittskontrolle ins Versuchszentrum auch die PIN von meiner EC-Karte eingegeben und habe mich gewundert, daß ich nicht rein komme



Das hat nix mit Vergesslichkeit zu tun
Abgebrannt ist hier das Stich[el]wort


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2013)

Ey Exilant, bisch du auch mal wieder wach?.....ähhh....online?


----------



## Kelme (5. Juli 2013)

Nach 6 Jahren (sehr tapfer) haben meine Gaerne Rennschläppchen aufgegeben. Die Sohle löste sich ab. Das da sind die Nachfolger.




Racetreter von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Highendtreter brauche ich nicht, da die Schuhe für die SSP-Bikes und das Schmalspurheld taugen müssen. Das sollte klappen. 
A bissel bunt san's scho, oder?

Nach vielen Jahren Deuter ein evoc-Rucksack.
Nach ersten Touren ein völlig anderes Tragen. Der Rucksack liegt gewollt flächig auf dem Rücken (Protektor ist drin). Die Abstützung durch den breiten Klettgurt auf der Hüfte ist sehr gut gelungen. Die Facheinteilung hilft Ordnung zu halten.




evoc_Trail_1 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




evoc_Trail_2 von kelme_sis auf Flickr




evoc_Trail_5 von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Regenhülle (abnehmbar und damit getrennt waschbar) und Protektorenhalter sind inkl.
Damit geht's über die Alpen .


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2013)

naja das sind doch jetzt mal anständige schuhe !


----------



## Optimizer (5. Juli 2013)

hmmm....ich bräuchte auch neue SPD-Treter für den Crosser. Die alten gehen garnicht mehr....mir schmerzen derart die Füsse...
Allerdings muss ich jetzt erstmal abwägen, ob ich mir zunächst ne Goggle oder neue Treter zulege.....


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2013)

Flatpedale passen in Verbindung mit dem FF besser zum Crosser


----------



## rmfausi (5. Juli 2013)

@Kelme
Hat der Evoc Rucksack einen Bauchweggürtel integriert? Sowas bekommt man wenn ein Bandscheibenvorfall vor der Tür steht. Nein, jetzt kommt kein Smilie.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXDriver (5. Juli 2013)

Von mir gibts auch mal einen kleinen Beitrag zur Schlachtplatte.
In der Letzten Woche kam ein großes Paket:




mit den passenden Teilen:





entstand dann ein schönes Blaues Schweinchen :




Gruß XXXDriver


----------



## unocz (5. Juli 2013)

Uiuiui


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2013)

Bis aufs große Kettenblatt


----------



## Teufelstisch (5. Juli 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetzt kann ich morgen endlich mal mit dem Rad zur Arbeit: (...)


 
Wieder ein Grund mehr, dort Fotos zu machen...!  Musst du's dann wie alle anderen auch auf der gegenüberliegenden Straßenseite anketten...? Denk mir immer wenn ich da dran vorbeifahre, warum die Bigbosses auf dem ganzen riesigen Gelände offenbar keinen sicheren und trockenen Abstellplatz für Mitarbeiterräder einrichten können...!


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2013)

Hab mir den Kaiser Projekt in 2.4 bestellt, gekommen ist:




Kaiser 2.5 von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage: behalten oder umtauschen ??????


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Jetzt stell ich mir die Frage: behalten oder umtauschen ??????



Passt der nicht aufs Leidwill?


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Juli 2013)

Kommt aufs Schweinchen. 
Fürs Leidwill muss ich noch bissel sparen


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Juli 2013)

Neues Cockpit fürs FRX:






Der Vorbau ist mit 35mm schön kurz:






Und der Lenker mit 800mm schön breit:





Sieht (mMn) aber weder soooo breit aus, noch fühlt er sich so an. Fährt sich einfach nur guuuut  Habe vorm Einbau noch die beiden Aufschriften entfernt, war mit etwas zu vollgepflastert...
Jetzt auch am FRX mit den ODI Rogue Griffen, das sind einfach die besten!


----------



## Carnologe (15. Juli 2013)

@ Weinbietfahrer

Ich war vorhin mit einem Freund oben und wir mussten bei der Abfahrt mehrmals anhalten und insgesamt 3-4 Baumstämme aus dem Weg räumen, die dort absichtlich hingelegt wurden. Es war die Abfahrt Richtung Gimmeldingen (Grüner Punkt?).


----------



## Kelme (18. Juli 2013)

Lesestoff




Lesestoff von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Das Buch war schnell gelesen und durchaus vergnüglich. Die Sätze von Marbod Jaeger kommen in einer Taktung, dass man glatt vermutet sie seien während des Einsatzes auf dem Rennrad direkt auf das Papier geflossen. Kurz, prägnant - wer an Thomas Mann keinen Spaß hat, könnte hier Lesefreude finden. Ob man wie beschrieben mit seinen Radfahrkumpels beim Ötztaler umgeht, ist eine andere Frage .

fahrtstil feiert das zehnte Heft. Da ich dazu neige das Werk zunächst von hinten nach vorn zu durchblättern (Warum tut man das?), fand ich den Buchautor gleich wieder als Kolumnist. Man erkennt den Schreibstil gleich wieder. Von daher also konsequent.
Den "leichtsinn" werde ich fein häppchenweise bei einem Roten zu mir nehmen. Die Artikelzusammenstellung klingt wieder sehr vielversprechend. Ach ja: Gekauft im Bahnhof Mannheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Juli 2013)

Neues Spielzeug


----------



## Optimizer (20. Juli 2013)

Das wichtigste ist endlich am Rad:


----------



## speedygonzales (20. Juli 2013)

könnt ihr mir bitte ein Biergarten (hab kein Schloß dabei und will das Rad im Auge behalten) in der nähe von Maikammer oder St. Martin empfehlen? irgendwo wo man gemütlich nach einer Kalmit Tour was essen / Trinken kann?


----------



## kraft_werk (20. Juli 2013)

..oh jaa, neues Spielzeug  


 



..mein Einstieg in die Welt der Stahlfedern: 36er Van RC2 FIT 

Sacré bleu! ..sieht gut aus!


----------



## Optimizer (21. Juli 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> ..mein Einstieg in die Welt der Stahlfedern: 36er Van RC2 FIT
> 
> Sacré bleu! ..sieht gut aus!



Danke! Aber wie passt VAN und Fit zusammen? Ich dachte immer die Fit-Kartusche ist die Luftgeschichte?


----------



## Houschter (21. Juli 2013)

Die Fit-Kartusche ist für die Dämpfung zuständig.


----------



## kraft_werk (21. Juli 2013)

Hi!

Ja, FIT ist für die Dämpfung zuständig. Und - ich hoffe, ich rede jetzt keinen Quatsch - soll das offene Ölbad ersetzen, da sich beim offenen Ölbad, das Öl mit der Luft vermischt und aufschäumt, und dadurch die Performance abnimmt. Bei FIT fliesst das Öl wohl in einem "geschlossenen Kreislauf", wodurch dieses Aufschäumen verhindert werden soll..

So, und jetzt dürfen mich die Experten steinigen


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. August 2013)

Cola zum Futtern 

Scheì§§e waren die schnell leer


----------



## Kelme (5. August 2013)

Bei SiS 2013 keine Runden gefahren, aber eine neue Lampe gekauft. Die hat jetzt mehr Runden als ich. Skandal!




SiS getestet von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzgott (5. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei SiS 2013 keine Runden gefahren, aber eine neue Lampe gekauft. Die hat jetzt mehr Runden als ich. Skandal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



TOP!!!


----------



## Ripman (10. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Bei SiS 2013 keine Runden gefahren, aber eine neue Lampe gekauft. Die hat jetzt mehr Runden als ich. Skandal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was issn des für ne Lamp? Sieht nett scläscht aus!


----------



## kraft_werk (10. August 2013)

Soo, nachdem ich ja jetzt ´ne neue Gabel habe, hat evtl. hier jemand verwendung für die alte Gabel..:

http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/articl...-talas-r-performance-160mm-2012-tapered-weiss


----------



## svbrauner (10. August 2013)

speedygonzales schrieb:


> könnt ihr mir bitte ein Biergarten (hab kein Schloß dabei und will das Rad im Auge behalten) in der nähe von Maikammer oder St. Martin empfehlen? irgendwo wo man gemütlich nach einer Kalmit Tour was essen / Trinken kann?


jups-in edenkoben ist einer der schönsten biergärten der pfalz!
dort wird ab 17:00 uhr täglich gegrillt.die gaststätte nennt sich könig-ludwig-keller 
schaust du hier...
http://goo.gl/maps/U8asp


----------



## Pfalzgott (10. August 2013)

Ripman schrieb:


> Was issn des für ne Lamp? Sieht nett scläscht aus!



Ist ne Hellena, von OutLed! 
Infos unter www.out-led.de oder hier im Forum beim User "Zeitweiser"


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2013)

Geht gerade als "Michis Ständer" durch die Welt




Michis Ständer von kelme_sis auf Flickr

Für kleines Geld sehr standsicher und selbst 2,4-er passen da rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Houschter (21. August 2013)

Wo gibts den?


----------



## Kelme (21. August 2013)

Upps - sorry. Hatte ich vergessen:

http://www.amazon.de/Unbekannt-4302...TF8&qid=1376150438&sr=8-2&keywords=superstand


----------



## Radler-01 (22. August 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Geht gerade als "Michis Ständer" durch die Welt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
nimmste den mit auf den Alpen-X zum Posen vor den Hütten ? Ihr habt ja Materialtransport...


----------



## Kelme (22. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> nimmste den mit auf den Alpen-X zum Posen vor den Hütten ? ...


Posen vor der Hütte? Ich versuche 5 Sekunden Trackstand - papp mich auf's Maul und dann hat sich der Käse mit "Posen vor der Hütte". Mein "Posen vor der Hütte" findet in der Form "sekundenschnelles Vernichten eines Weizenradlers" statt und feddisch


----------



## Radler-01 (22. August 2013)

nimm das Ding mit: mit Rucksäcken kaschiert, der Trackstand hält dann "ewig" und Du kannst dabei die Weizenradler in Unmengen runterkippen, ohne Dich dabei aufs Maul zu pappen - unschlagbarer Posing-Faktor 

Edit meint: im Bild bröckelt der Putz von der Garagen(?)wand ...


----------



## lomo (22. August 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Edit meint: im Bild bröckelt der Putz von der Garagen(?)wand ...



Lenk den Mann net ab!


----------



## haekel72 (24. August 2013)

Bissl Luxus für die Hände


----------



## pfalz (25. August 2013)

ErFAHRungsbericht wäre super , meine Ergon-Griffe sind schon ziemlich verranzt...


----------



## Sarrois (26. August 2013)

Mon Dieu


----------



## Optimizer (28. August 2013)

Was ist da neu?
Die Karre, der Fahrradhalter, das Nummernschild oder der Dackelschneider?

Gesendet von meinem One V mit Tapatalk 4


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. August 2013)

Saarländisches Nummernschild?


----------



## coffer (28. August 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was ist da neu?



Die Sattel Einstellung?!


----------



## Optimizer (28. August 2013)

coffer schrieb:


> Die Sattel Einstellung?!



Stimmt ziemlich steil nach vorne. Der rutscht ja ständig aufs Oberrohr.


----------



## Kelme (3. September 2013)

Ich find's ja gut, wenn ich einfach in den Radladen reinmarschieren kann und das bekomme, was ich suche .




Brooks Proofide von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Sarrois (3. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was ist da neu?
> Die Karre, der Fahrradhalter, das Nummernschild oder der Dackelschneider?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem One V mit Tapatalk 4



Daggelschneider
Anderer Sattel ist auch drauf


----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stimmt ziemlich steil nach vorne. Der rutscht ja ständig aufs Oberrohr.



Autsch! Stimmt!

BTW, ist das hier ein RR-Forum?


----------



## Optimizer (4. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> BTW, ist das hier ein RR-Forum?



Nein, ein Geländeradforum. Und daher in diesem Sinne was Neues für le fransösisch Kondenklatscheur:


----------



## Radler-01 (4. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...


 
hat das Ding jetzt 79 g Wasseranteil ? 
unterhalb der Anzeige ist ja die Anordnung "Gewicht - Milch - Wasser" und die 79 stehen über "Wasser"


----------



## kraft_werk (4. September 2013)

Aah, ein Mirfe..
Wird dein sacre bleu nun einfach?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superstarr (4. September 2013)

.


----------



## Optimizer (4. September 2013)

kraft_werk schrieb:


> Aah, ein Mirfe..
> Wird dein sacre bleu nun einfach?!


Es war schon immer einfach. Allerdings hab ich Debbel vergessen mir gleich noch ne neue Kette zu bestellen. Die alte wird zu kurz sein. Wollte das Ritzel ja gleich am Wochenende in den voÊ dy nÉÊ testen...wird jetzt wohl nix.


----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


> .




Schizophren?


----------



## Optimizer (4. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Schizophren?


Dissoziative Identitätsstörung...


----------



## lomo (4. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Dissoziative Identitätsstörung...



Moment, ich muss gerade mal nachschlagen ... zu viele Fremdwörter für nen Maschinenbauer!


----------



## Fibbs79 (4. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Es war schon immer einfach. Allerdings hab ich Debbel vergessen mir gleich noch ne neue Kette zu bestellen. Die alte wird zu kurz sein. Wollte das Ritzel ja gleich am Wochenende in den voÊ dy nÉÊ testen...wird jetzt wohl nix.



Ist doch erst Mittwoch ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (4. September 2013)

Edit


----------



## Optimizer (4. September 2013)

Auch für's blaue. War schwer was lieferbares mit den Maßen 30,4x400 zu bekommen:




Und noch'n'paar Pellen für den Maulwurfschneider. Smart Sam in 700x35C oder 28"x1,4. Egal welche Maßangabe, würden die auch auf nen Twentyniner passen.


----------



## Kelme (4. September 2013)

Der Hammer! Er macht die Kinder glücklich und am Ende kriegt alles der Papi. Sehr geile Taktik


----------



## donnersberger (4. September 2013)

Jawoll. Do hot änner verstonne wies gehd


----------



## Optimizer (5. September 2013)

Und meiner Frau hab ich Gummi's bestellt. 3 Stück.


----------



## pfalz (5. September 2013)

Bleibts mittlere trocken....


----------



## Optimizer (5. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Bleibts mittlere trocken....


hä?


----------



## pfalz (5. September 2013)

Na, bei drei Gummis übereinander bleibt das Mittlere trocken...ja, ich weiß, schlechte Witze schlecht präsentiert...

Kinderanhängerzugmaschine fürs nächste Jahr schonmal fertig, bevor alles für Windeln und Brei draufgeht


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (5. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Na, bei drei Gummis übereinander bleibt das Mittlere trocken...ja, ich weiß, schlechte Witze schlecht präsentiert...
> 
> Kinderanhängerzugmaschine fürs nächste Jahr schonmal fertig, bevor alles für Windeln und Brei draufgeht



So ne Zugmaschine muss ich jetzt auch mal anfangen zu bauen


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2013)

Lektüre zum Wochenende




Wochenendlektüre von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (6. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Lektüre zum Wochenende
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Abends bleibt mir unter der Woche fast keine Zeit für sowas ...


----------



## MoneSi (6. September 2013)

lomo schrieb:


> Abends bleibt mir unter der Woche fast keine Zeit für sowas ...


 
Tja...vielleicht mal am Zeitmanagement arbeiten?


----------



## lomo (6. September 2013)

MoneSi schrieb:


> Tja...vielleicht mal am Zeitmanagement arbeiten?



Gibst Du Nachhilfe?


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ich find's ja gut, wenn ich einfach in den Radladen reinmarschieren kann und das bekomme, was ich suche


Man sieht direkt, dass Brooks "oldschool" ist... das Zeug ist nicht vegan  ...ja nichtmal vegetarisch! 




Optimizer schrieb:


> Nein, ein Geländeradforum. Und daher in diesem Sinne was Neues für le fransösisch Kondenklatscheur:


Sehr gute Entscheidung! Ist echt ne feine Sache. Darfst dich dann, falls du zufrieden bist, beim nächsten Treffen per Handschlag beim geistigen Papa des Teils bedanken  Kommt er mit der Produktion noch halbwegs hinterher? Oder hat er sich zwischenzeitlich damit selbstständig gemacht? 
BTW: Was machst du mit dem Schaltwerk? So viel ich weiß, wird das mit dem Zee short nicht hinhauen...!




pfalz schrieb:


> Kinderanhängerzugmaschine fürs nächste Jahr schonmal fertig, bevor alles für Windeln und Brei draufgeht



Und Glückwunsch!  Wann isses denn bei euch so weit?


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. September 2013)

^^ Ich hätte ein XT-Schaltwerk mit langem Käfig im Angebot


----------



## pfalz (6. September 2013)

@smubob

Es war schon  am 05.08.


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2013)

@smubob: ich hab ein zee midcage. Damit gehts. Der Kontakt war super freundlich und da ich direkt bezahlt hatte, hat es gerade mal ne Woche gedauert, bis es da war.


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

@pfalz: Oh, dann nochmal Glückwunsch!  Bei uns ist es in ~6 Wochen so weit...


 @Optimizer: Ah, du hast ein mid, super!
Ok, dann muss ich mich wohl wieder mal bei ihm melden. Ich glaube, am Anfang hat er mich verflucht, weil er nicht mit so hohem Interesse an dem Teil gerechnet hatte


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2013)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @pfalz: Oh, dann nochmal Glückwunsch!  Bei uns ist es in ~6 Wochen so weit...



Soll ich dir jetzt schon sagen, was das erste Wort bei deinem Nachwuchs sein wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt schon sagen, was das erste Wort bei deinem Nachwuchs sein wird?




Vielleicht "Wäääääääääh!"...?


----------



## Optimizer (6. September 2013)

Ich dachte eher an "Zitat".....


----------



## Kelme (6. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an "Zitat".....


*Grröööhhhlll!!!*


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher an "Zitat".....


Hmm, etwas platt...  

Vielleicht eher "Torque" - man aktiviere seine Phantasie und stelle sich die Aussprache in etwa so vor: :kotz:


----------



## strandi (7. September 2013)

Der Strandinator rüstet auch mal wieder auf:

Ein neuer Lenker für den Freerider:




Und ein neues Hinterrad für den XC-Hobel:


----------



## pfalz (8. September 2013)

> Bei uns ist es in ~6 Wochen so weit...



Dann wünschen wir Euch alles Gute und Dir starke Nerven . Immer am Kopfende vom Kreisbett bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (8. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dann wünschen wir Euch alles Gute und Dir starke Nerven . Immer am Kopfende vom Kreisbett bleiben



Auch von mir alles Gute ....
Welches Kopfende meinst du?


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Dann wünschen wir Euch alles Gute und Dir starke Nerven . Immer am Kopfende vom Kreisbett bleiben


Danke! Wat mutt, dat mutt, nech? Zumindest die "Arbeit" muss ich ja schonmal nicht machen, von daher bin ich mal verhalten optimistisch  Und drin ist bisher noch keins geblieben, so viel ich weiß.




Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Welches Kopfende meinst du?


 Der war gut!


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2013)

Upps - schon wieder hat es an der Tür geklingelt


----------



## donnersberger (15. September 2013)

Aah, wieder nen neuen Kamin gekriegt


----------



## Optimizer (15. September 2013)

Schreist du auch, wenn der Postbote kommt? Macht meine Frau.....allerdings mit mir, wenn schon wieder ein Päckchen für eines der (noch) drei Drahtesel kommt...


----------



## Sarrois (15. September 2013)

Deine Frau schreit wenn der Postbote kommt


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2013)

Eigentlich könnte dann ja auf jedem Paket Zalando stehen ....
 @opti: bleibt doch letztendlich bei den 2 Bikes + Crosser


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2013)

Sarrois schrieb:


> Deine Frau schreit wenn der Postbote kommt



Ne, die wartet damit bis der weg ist


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2013)

Neuer Treter gab es bei mir auch ....



Neue Treter von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (15. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neuer Treter gab es bei mir auch ....
> 
> 
> 
> Neue Treter von fibbs79 auf Flickr



Die leuchten doch Nachts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (15. September 2013)

Wenn wir schon bei neuen Latschen sind:


----------



## Kelme (15. September 2013)

Weil hier gerade so viele 5.10 gezeigt werden: brauchen wir eigentlich in der westlichen Kurpfalz einen Shop, der die Treter direkt im Regal hat?


----------



## Optimizer (15. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weil hier gerade so viele 5.10 gezeigt werden: brauchen wir eigentlich in der westlichen Kurpfalz einen Shop, der die Treter direkt im Regal hat?



Nicht in der westlichen Kurpfalz....aber der Steffen in Annweiler hat m.W. immer welche da.


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Nicht in der westlichen Kurpfalz....aber der Steffen in Annweiler hat m.W. immer welche da.



Schuhe kauft man in Hauenstein.
Und five10 be8 Steffen in Annweiler.


----------



## Houschter (16. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Upps - schon wieder hat es an der Tür geklingelt



Samma, hast du nen Schuh-Tick?


----------



## Kelme (16. September 2013)

Houschter schrieb:


> Samma, hast du nen Schuh-Tick?



Wohl nicht nur


----------



## Flugrost (16. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Wenn wir schon bei neuen Latschen sind:



Jan, - S1- haben die eine Zehenkappe? Kunststoff womöglich?


----------



## pfalz (16. September 2013)

Hi, nope, die haben keine kappe, nur den Gummischutz vorne. Die sind wohl Baugleich wie die Impact High, nur ohne Leder. Das Modell heißt Urban Enforcer, hab ich irgendwo in den USA in Ausverkauf gefunden, sonst hätt sich der Versand nicht gelohnt...

http://fiveten.com/products/footwear-detail/75-urban-enforcer-high


----------



## Optimizer (17. September 2013)

Schlumpfantrieb auf 42 Zähnchen aufgebohrt:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. September 2013)

Ritzel größer als Bremsscheibe. Ts, ts, ts ...


----------



## Optimizer (18. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ritzel größer als Bremsscheibe. Ts, ts, ts ...


 
Is ein schlechter Winkel. Mir gings hier im Detail ums Schaltwerk. Die 200er Scheibe ist immer noch einen Tick größer als das Ritzel. Aber bekanntlich heißt es ja "Form follows function". Und bei einer Übersetzungsbandbreite von 382% will ich jetzt mal nich meckern...


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. September 2013)

Von meiner allerliebsten Ehefrau 




BBS von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## roeb (18. September 2013)

@Fibbs79 Wenn ich noch Karten bekomme, werde ich auf jeden Fall auch anwesend sein. Geht sonst noch jemand?


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. September 2013)

Karten müssten noch erhältlich sein. Meine wurden gestern versendet.


----------



## roeb (20. September 2013)

Bei mir hat heute auch mal wieder Postmann geklingelt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (20. September 2013)

Die Postfrau war vorhin da.
Ich trau' mich nicht ...


----------



## roeb (20. September 2013)

Noch ein paar Schuhe?


----------



## Kelme (20. September 2013)

roeb schrieb:


> Noch ein paar Schuhe?



Weiter oben


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Weiter oben


 Kniestrümpfe?


----------



## Kelme (20. September 2013)

Höher


----------



## roeb (20. September 2013)

Doch nicht etwa wasserdichte Kleidung oder sowas wie eine Helmmütze?


----------



## Optimizer (20. September 2013)

Toupet?  *duckundweg*


----------



## Joshua60 (20. September 2013)

Protektorenjacke und FF


----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

3/4-Bib in Neonfarbe?

Ein Haufen Klempnerteile und ein Faß, Bastelspaß gab's für umme:





Test läuft (sorry, der Rauch ist nicht so fotogen...):


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. September 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> 3/4-Bib in Neonfarbe?
> 
> Ein Haufen Klempnerteile und ein Faß, Bastelspaß gab's für umme:
> 
> ...



Sehr geil, so ein Faß möchte ich mir auch noch Bauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

Das solltest Du unbedingt...Die Ribs warn schonmal Klasse


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. September 2013)

Also Ribs werden in meiner modifizierten 57er Kugel auch immer  Aber es wird mal wieder Zeit für PP


----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

modifiziert? PP steht auch noch auf der Liste, bin noch nicht so lange Low and Slow.

Hab letzt mit dem 57er Weber und nem Smokenator-Nachbeu Brisket gemacht, ging auch, musste halt nur alle halbe Stunde -  Stunde Wasser nachfüllen, das war nervig...Stand jetzt nur vor der Entscheidung, ob Weber Smokey Mountain oder ein Eigenbau


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. September 2013)

Mit modifiziert meinte ich den Smokenator, ist echt klasse das Teil. PP mach ich aber immer mit einem Minionring. Nimmt dir auf jeden Fall viel Zeit, mein längstes dauerte knapp 19h


----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

Japp, werde ich wohl über Nacht laufen lassen, dazu muss ich erst noch ein bissl probieren, wie das Faß am Besten stabil läuft. Kohlekorb ist eine modifizierte WaMa-Trommel, allerdings habe ich nach dem ersten Versuch den Kohlekorb mit Streckmetall 'verkleinert'. Ein 3kg Sack Brekkis + knapp 1/2 AZK glühender, läuft jetzt seit um 14:30. Muss allerdings noch die Abluft vergrössern, der Weberdeckel bekommt noch eine zweite Lüftung....sonst kommt die Temperatur grad so auf 110°, hätte aber gerne lieber etwas Reserve, wenn es draussen kühler wird


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. September 2013)




----------



## Fibbs79 (20. September 2013)

Freaks


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (20. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Freaks



Normal Grillen kann ja jeder


----------



## pfalz (20. September 2013)

Genau 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grad geschaut...immer noch knapp 110°C...läuft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (20. September 2013)

geile schoiße


----------



## haekel72 (21. September 2013)

Jetzt kann der Umbau beginnen auf 1 Fach


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2013)

Wenn wir bei Schaltungen sind:




Shimano XT medium von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Superstarr (21. September 2013)

Für's Projekt Orange:


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. September 2013)

Hat doch nix mit nem crosser zu tun ...


----------



## Optimizer (21. September 2013)

Passt aber zum AlterEgo Super*STARR*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (22. September 2013)

Verbogen...Schuld war ein französischer Stock


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> französischer



Die sind aber auch nachtragend ....


Bei nem FatTire Speeder hätte sich das Stöckchen verkrümelt


----------



## Quente (22. September 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch nachtragend ....
> 
> 
> Bei nem FatTire Speeder hätte sich das Stöckchen verkrümelt


 
alla guud donn geben mir "es" halt wieder zurick ...


----------



## Optimizer (24. September 2013)

Das neue ist schon da. Hab schon Angst gehabt, ich muss am Wasgau mit dem Crosser fahren....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (24. September 2013)

Ich muss es tun, ich muss.... 

"Shimano ZEE ist sozusagen die kleine Schwester der Saint und damit die Neue in der Gravity-Szene. Sie wurde gezielt dafür entwickelt, auf extremen Trails zu bestehen und ist die optimale Wahl......jetzt owacht.....für junge, aufstrebende Fahrer, die am Establishment kratzen und sich in der Szene beweisen wollen."

Quelle Bike24.de

Cu Steffen


----------



## Superstarr (25. September 2013)

Ich mach mir jetzt ne Orangensaftschorle:


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. September 2013)

Auweia no. 2


----------



## Superstarr (26. September 2013)

Orangenscheiben:


----------



## Quente (27. September 2013)

...hoschd a schunn ä oroschenes nummerschild...


----------



## donnersberger (29. September 2013)

Bei soviel Oranje kriegt man ein gelbes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (29. September 2013)

...dachte das bekommt man nur wenn man drei mal durch die Prüfung gefallen ist...


----------



## pfalz (30. September 2013)

Schwarze Schrift auf gelbem Grund - halte Abstand, bleib gesund...


----------



## Superstarr (2. Oktober 2013)

Nix gelb, sondern weiter in orange - let's habe some FUNN:


----------



## Kelme (3. Oktober 2013)

Greifen sich klasse und die Fingerchen schlafen auch nicht mehr ein.




Neue Griffe von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Superstarr (9. Oktober 2013)

Verzögerung in "shimanorange":


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (9. Oktober 2013)

Sehr geil. Die Clarks-Scheiben hab ich auch in Verbindung mit der Zee!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (9. Oktober 2013)

Superstarr schrieb:


> Verzögerung in "shimanorange":


 
Die Felgen sollten doch noch Gewichts optimiert werden, zumindestens hat mir das ein Vögelein so gezwitschert.....


----------



## Superstarr (10. Oktober 2013)

Die geplante Gewichtsoptimierung an den Felgen hab ich im Nachhinein als nicht sinnvoll bewertet: Pro Felgen ca. 4 Std. Arbeit für 150gr Gewichtsersparnis. Außerdem muss dann ein neues Felgenband rein, welches wieder so um die 80gr wiegt. Also alles für den Popo.

Das größte Potenzial haben noch die Schläuche. Ein Originalschlauch wiegt zwischen 550 und 570gr. Heut mittag kommen zwei Schwalbe SV13F rein. Da hat ein Schlauch so 190gr. Macht also satte 0,7kg nur durch Schlauchwechsel!


----------



## roeb (10. Oktober 2013)

@Superstarr Wieviel wiegt es aktuell?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Superstarr (10. Oktober 2013)

Meine Excelliste sagt ca. 15,5kg wenn die Schwalbe Schläuche drin sind. Gestern gewogen war ich bei 16,2kg, was für meine Berechnung sprechen würde.


----------



## haekel72 (10. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Superstarr, auch auf Orange?  







und noch mehr^^


----------



## roeb (11. Oktober 2013)

@Fibbs79 Meine sind nun auch angekommen


----------



## Fibbs79 (11. Oktober 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (22. Oktober 2013)

Neues Shirt:


----------



## Luzy123 (22. Oktober 2013)

Mal ein wenig in silber-grauen Verbundwerkstoff investiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfalz (22. Oktober 2013)

Auf zur Bastelstunde...


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

pfalz schrieb:


> Auf zur Bastelstunde...



Die interessante Frage lautet: Welches Schaltwerk?


----------



## pfalz (23. Oktober 2013)

Momentan habe ich ein x.9 Type 2, mittlerer Käfig verbaut...das sollte weiterhin funktionieren, wobei es bei der ersten Probemontage schon recht knapp zugeht, B-Schraube ganz reingedreht...


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

Kreisch....der Postbote war eben nochmal da:


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2013)

Fürs Fatbike?


----------



## Optimizer (23. Oktober 2013)

Klar, steht doch auch on-one auf dem Lenker


----------



## el Zimbo (25. Oktober 2013)

Moin!
Hat jemand aus der Gegend Interesse, bevor ich's in den Bikemarkt stell?

Ein Freund von mir hat zwei neue, original verpackte Schwalbe Fat Alberts zu verkaufen:
Beide 2,25x26", SnakeSkin, tubeless ready (Faltreifen)
1x front / TrailStar compound; 1x rear / PaceStar compound.

Aktueller Online-Preis liegt ca. bei 66,- (ohne Versand); fÃ¼r 60,- â¬ sind sie zu haben.

Bei Interesse bitte eine PN senden...


----------



## Optimizer (25. Oktober 2013)

:sly:


----------



## donnersberger (26. Oktober 2013)




----------



## roeb (27. Oktober 2013)

Die Herbst- und Winterbereifung ist eingetroffen. Dann kann es ja losgehen ð


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2013)

Welchen Helm nehm ich nur?? 




blau vs. rot von fibbs79 auf Flickr



blau vs. rot von fibbs79 auf Flickr



blau vs. rot von fibbs79 auf Flickr



blau vs. rot von fibbs79 auf Flickr

Rot = 89
Blau = 99


----------



## roeb (5. November 2013)

Normalerweise würde ich Blau sagen, aber das Rot sieht echt mal richtig gut aus!


----------



## Houschter (5. November 2013)

Würd den roten nehmen, gefällt mir pers. besser.


----------



## Bener (5. November 2013)

Welcher passt besser?!


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2013)

Passform ist nahezu identisch. Wobei der blaue Helm noch einen Softschutz für den Halsbereich hat.
Auch ist er ein klein wenig besser verarbeitet.


----------



## Bener (5. November 2013)

*Rot..!*


----------



## Quente (5. November 2013)

rot ... coladosen sind ja auch nicht blau


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> rot ... coladosen sind ja auch nicht blau



Der war gut


----------



## haekel72 (5. November 2013)

Ich bin für Blau, ich warte auf mein Urge all m


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donnersberger (5. November 2013)

Gabs keinen in gelb?


----------



## kraft_werk (5. November 2013)

*Blau!*


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. November 2013)

Giro gab es in GELB/GRÜN ...
Damit ist @Pfalzwaldgeist unterwegs.

Hab mich mal spontan für Sacre.... ähm blau entschieden.
Da beißt sich das Rot nicht mit der roten Farbe meines Rucksackes ...


----------



## Lynus (6. November 2013)

Neu: LRS Ryde Adrenalin, Bremsscheiben, Sattelklemme, Flaschenhalterschrauben


----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)




----------



## Optimizer (8. November 2013)

Was baust du für ein Mopped? N?

Edith: Wenn man ins Album guggt, sieht man's ja auch gleich....

Was mich interessieren würde: Es gab da einige Stimmen, die berichteten, dass der Hinterbau maximal den 3,8er Nate verträgt. Alle anderen Reifen 4" und größer passen da nicht rein...!?! Kannst du das bestätigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (8. November 2013)

Hi Opti,

leider kann ich das noch nicht bestätigen. Erst muss ich die Laufräder einspeichen und dann mal reinhängen.

Wenn es soweit ist mach ich aber Meldung.


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2013)

Wie findet Ihr den 2014 Blackline? 
Erster Eindruck:


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. November 2013)

Gefällt mir gut 
Wieviel Liter passen da rein?


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gefällt mir gut
> Wieviel Liter passen da rein?



16 Liter


----------



## Hardtail94 (9. November 2013)

Wer trinkt denn so VIEL auf einer Tour?


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2013)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Wer trinkt denn so VIEL auf einer Tour?



Ah die Pälzer Kehl, do laaft was noi


----------



## Laerry (9. November 2013)

Sinn ach blooß 32 Schorle.....


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2013)

Am Dienstag geht das offizielle Randzonenleuchten los:





Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## guru39 (11. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Was baust du für ein Mopped? N?
> 
> Edith: Wenn man ins Album guggt, sieht man's ja auch gleich....
> 
> Was mich interessieren würde: Es gab da einige Stimmen, die berichteten, dass der Hinterbau maximal den 3,8er Nate verträgt. Alle anderen Reifen 4" und größer passen da nicht rein...!?! Kannst du das bestätigen?



3,8 mehr geht net.


----------



## Optimizer (11. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> 3,8 mehr geht net.



Das find ich sehr schade.... Im Fatforum hab ich nen  Aufbau gesehen, der sah auch irgendwie sehr gedrungen aus. Kurzes Oberrohr und kurze Kettenstreben im Vergleich zu anderen Fatrahmen. Sah fast aus wie ein Fat für kleine Leute.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Quente (12. November 2013)

... Männer wirken dünner auf den dicken Dingern ...














... was alles gibt ...


----------



## Optimizer (12. November 2013)

Quente schrieb:


> ... Männer wirken dünner auf den dicken Dingern ...



Jetzt weiß ich, warum'se zu mir auch "Strich in der Landschaft" sagen...


----------



## Optimizer (13. November 2013)

Schon wieder Zuwachs im Fuhrpark:


----------



## Quente (14. November 2013)

ooooopti, jetzt bist du schon gar nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## guru39 (15. November 2013)

my new one 


















14,45Kg 

Geändert wird noch der Schalthebel und die Kefü.


----------



## lomo (15. November 2013)

Fett!


----------



## Bumble (18. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


>



Haste die Kiste für nen Kunden aufgebaut oder dauerhaft im Laden stehn ?


----------



## guru39 (18. November 2013)

Is mainz. Wenn es aber wer haben will geb ich´s natürlich her.


----------



## Bumble (18. November 2013)

guru39 schrieb:


> Is mainz. Wenn es aber wer haben will geb ich´s natürlich her.



Dann dreh ich demnächst mal wieder ne Runde in HD und komm vorher mal auf nen Sprung vorbei, das Argon Fat möcht ich mir unbedingt mal aus der Nähe anschaun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (27. November 2013)

nochmal Basisdemokratie:

nehmen? Oder in grün oder blau bestellen und alle farblich nicht mehr passende Trikots verkaufen....?


----------



## MoneSi (27. November 2013)

Kelme schüttelt sich mit Grausen!
Der Helm ist grundhässlich und muß postwendend zurückgesandt werden!
Basisdemokratie ist Quatsch, zumindest bei Helmfragen. Frag @Fibbs79, der brauch jetzt lauter neue Trikots!


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. November 2013)

Noch schlimmer: das Ratt passt farblich auch nicht mehr ...
 @opti: ich wäre für rot


----------



## Optimizer (28. November 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Noch schlimmer: das Ratt passt farblich auch nicht mehr ...
> @opti: ich wäre für rot




Gott sei Dank gibt's den in rot nicht.






MoneSi schrieb:


> Kelme schüttelt sich mit Grausen!
> Der Helm ist grundhässlich und muß postwendend zurückgesandt werden!
> Basisdemokratie ist Quatsch, zumindest bei Helmfragen. Frag @Fibbs79, der brauch jetzt lauter neue Trikots!



Schüttelt er sich wegen der Farbe oder der Form....? Aber noch viel wichtiger: Seit wann hat er eine Pressesprecherin?


----------



## lomo (28. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... Aber noch viel wichtiger: Seit wann hat er eine Pressesprecherin?


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Aber noch viel wichtiger: Seit wann hat er eine Pressesprecherin?


Man muss ein paar Dinge auch einfach mal loslassen können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (28. November 2013)

Kelme schrieb:


> Man muss ein paar Dinge auch einfach mal loslassen können


 

das kann jetzt unterschiedlich gedeutet werden:

- uffbasse, oder ich lass´ meine Pressesprecherin los !

- ich lass´ los und lass´ meine Sprecherin ...


----------



## Kelme (28. November 2013)

radler-01 schrieb:


> das kann jetzt unterschiedlich gedeutet werden
> ...



Willkommen in meiner Welt


----------



## Optimizer (29. November 2013)

Den Helm schick ich jetzt zurück. Meinem Weibchen gefiel er auch nicht. Vor allem nachdem ich den Preis genannt hab.....

Dafür gabs heut ein Päckel Orangen:


----------



## haekel72 (7. Dezember 2013)

Bestellt für Januar 2014^^


----------



## Optimizer (7. Dezember 2013)

Passen die Trikots noch farblich?


----------



## haekel72 (7. Dezember 2013)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Passen die Trikots noch farblich?



Jepp, habe Azswahl, bin irgendwie auf Orange, kommt wohl von meinem Job^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2013)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Jepp, habe Azswahl, bin irgendwie auf Orange, kommt wohl von meinem Job^^



Holländer?


----------



## haekel72 (7. Dezember 2013)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Holländer?



 Nee, Straßenwärter!


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Dezember 2013)

Kandel?


----------



## haekel72 (7. Dezember 2013)

Nein in Annweiler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (13. Dezember 2013)

Lesestoff von fibbs79 auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (14. Dezember 2013)

Dicke, leichte Schläuche von drüben


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Dezember 2013)

Das passende Rad dazu ohne Schlauch


----------



## kraft_werk (14. Dezember 2013)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Das passende Rad dazu ohne Schlauch



..ahaaa, da bin ich ja mal gespannt


----------



## Optimizer (15. Dezember 2013)

Endlich fertig: Neues Cockpit am Geländerennrad.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Eben frisch beim Zoll abgeholt...


----------



## Miro266 (6. Januar 2014)

Sommerreifen für nen Smart ?


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Eben gerade KEINE Sommerreifen, sondern Winterreifen!


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2014)

Für welchen Winter denn? Kommt da noch was?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Laerry (6. Januar 2014)

Mit den Noppen kann man Tetris spielen.


----------



## Optimizer (6. Januar 2014)

Entweder am Anfang oder am Ende diesen Jahres...


----------



## Optimizer (28. Januar 2014)

Farbe recht neutral, um Neukauf von passenden Trikots zu vermeiden.


----------



## Kelme (28. Januar 2014)

In der nächsten Helmgeneration sind die Schildchen vorne so lang, dass man gleich eine GoPro dranpappen kann und sich ins Gesicht filmen kann. Die denken aber auch an alles.


----------



## Optimizer (29. Januar 2014)




----------



## Quente (29. Januar 2014)

... Streifen machen schlank ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (29. Januar 2014)

Quente schrieb:


> ... Streifen machen schlank ...


aber nur Längsstreifen !!! Denk einfach an Obelix ;-)

Der Opti kann sich aber die Querstreifen durchaus erlauben, im Gegensatz zu mir


----------



## Optimizer (29. Januar 2014)

Der Schnitt ist unabhängig von dem Streifen saugeil: Macht schmale Taille, aber dicke Plauze.

Gesendet von meinem ME173X mit Tapatalk


----------



## lomo (29. Januar 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


>



Sehr geil!
Meins liegt noch auf der Post!


----------



## lomo (30. Januar 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Sehr geil!
> Meins liegt noch auf der Post!



... und jetzt im Kleiderschrank ...




Kleiderschrank von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Quente (30. Januar 2014)

... das ist eine Fälschung, da steht nicht Optimizer auf dem Kragen...


----------



## Bumble (31. Januar 2014)

Aber es hat die gleiche Christopher Street Day Lackierung.


----------



## strandi (9. Februar 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Aber es hat die gleiche Christopher Street Day Lackierung.


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2014)

First piece of plaste ever...








Muschibischi:


----------



## haekel72 (21. Februar 2014)

Fürs Helium 2004^^


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2014)

Frisch über's Trikot gefahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerandereJan (6. März 2014)

Guten Morgen,

wir wollen die Woche auf Ostern hin wieder bei euch in der schönen Palz verbringen...

Hat jemand  nen Tip für eine bikerfreundliche, nicht zu teure Ferienwohnung zwischen Gimmeldingen und Neustadt?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## roeb (6. März 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Hat jemand  nen Tip für eine bikerfreundliche, nicht zu teure Ferienwohnung zwischen Gimmeldingen und Neustadt?



Freunde von uns haben vor ein paar Monaten hier übernachtet und waren sehr angetan. Ist direkt in Gimmeldingen.

http://www.haus-mandelbluete.de/index.html


----------



## strandi (6. März 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Guten Morgen,
> 
> wir wollen die Woche auf Ostern hin wieder bei euch in der schönen Palz verbringen...
> 
> ...


 
Hab mal hier gewohnt:
http://www.traum-ferienwohnungen.de/35527.htm
Ist in Gimmeldingen und ich durfte mein Radl in deren Schuppen einschliessen.


----------



## DerandereJan (6. März 2014)

Der Link geht leider nicht...


----------



## strandi (6. März 2014)

DerandereJan schrieb:


> Der Link geht leider nicht...


 Hm strange...wenn man draufklickt geht er nicht, aber wenn du ihn markierst & kopierst und in die Adresszeile einsetzt klappt es (bei mir zumindest). Ansonsten nach "Ferienwohnung Frieß Gimmeldingen" googlen.


----------



## Kelme (6. März 2014)

Der Link funzt wunderbar. Also bei mir


----------



## donnersberger (6. März 2014)

Bei mir auch (eiföhn)


----------



## Bumble (6. März 2014)

strandi schrieb:


> Hab mal hier gewohnt:
> http://www.traum-ferienwohnungen.de/35527.htm
> Ist in Gimmeldingen und ich durfte mein Radl in deren Schuppen einschliessen.


Wars Radl am nächsten Morgen noch da ? 

Link funzt bei mir auch nur bei Copy/paste


----------



## strandi (7. März 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Wars Radl am nächsten Morgen noch da ?
> 
> Link funzt bei mir auch nur bei Copy/paste


 
Jo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (10. März 2014)

Guten Abend die Herren,

eben ist mein EinGang Rad in der Version 1.0 fertig geworden. Getauscht werden noch der Lenker, Vorbau gegen einen eloxierten, Maxxis Reifen gegen RaceKing und die Pedale 




DSC_0521 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr




DSC_0510 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr




DSC_0515 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr




DSC_0517 von roeb2k6 auf Flickr


----------



## Kelme (10. März 2014)

Sehr gefällig Herr roeb. Mich deucht wir sollten eine eingängige Ausfahrt ins Leben rufen.
Es gab mal einen Rädervorstellunsgthread. Findet den noch jemand?


----------



## roeb (10. März 2014)

Das sollten wir. Muss aber erstmal sehen wie das nächste WE geplant wird (Mandelblüte).


----------



## lomo (10. März 2014)

Noch so'n Verrückter.
Damit kommt man doch gar nicht die Berge hoch. Niemalsnicht!


----------



## Optimizer (10. März 2014)

Für nen Eingänger auch den perfekten Rahmen benutzt..... "On One".
Ich glaub ich muss doch dieses Jahr die Garage fertig bauen, damit noch Platz für ein weiteres Rad da ist....!?!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Das sollten wir. Muss aber erstmal sehen wie das nächste WE geplant wird (Mandelblüte).



Ich war am Sonntag, also eine Woche zu früh, schon mal auf einen Spaziergang dort. Der Weinausschank war in vollem Gange, die Blüte prachtvoll, die Straße und die Wege voll. Wenn´s nur um die Mandelblüten geht, würde ich so früh wie möglich hinfahren, wer weiß, was am Wochenende noch da ist. In jedem Falle wird es Sonntag brechend voll werden. Aber wer so was mag, kann ja auch dann dahin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (10. März 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> ... In jedem Falle wird es Sonntag *brechend voll* werden. ...



Oder anders rum


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. März 2014)

Nee, kann ich zumindest vom Mandelblütenfest nicht aus eigener Anschauuung berichten. Vllt. am späten Abend in den finsteren Gimmeldinger Gassen. 

Tagsüber im Wingert, dort unter der rosigen Blütenpracht, ist Flanieren des Tages Ziel, garniert mit ein wenig kühlem Wein, nicht zuviel. Wirklich nett, aber voll!


----------



## Teufelstisch (10. März 2014)

In Gimmeldingen war letztes Jahr beim Mandelblütenfest Sonntags wirklich extrem viel los!

Jetzt am Samstag war's in der Ecke bei Birkweiler noch relativ verhalten mit der Blüte. Denke man, der Höhepunkt wird dann im Laufe der Woche erreicht, ich geh morgen nochmal auf Mandelblütentour. Und mit dem makellosen Wetter soll es ja leider pünktlich zum Wochenende dann erstmal wieder zuende gehen.


----------



## DerandereJan (11. März 2014)

Wir waren das letzte WE wieder bei euch....und es war wieder wie erwartet *perfekt* 
Neue Trails vom Hochberg und vom Hahnenschritt kennengelernt, geiles Wetter, tolle Stimmung auch bei den Rotsocken, kurzum... kann unser "Trainingslager" nächsten Monat kaum erwarten... !
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Hardtail94 (20. März 2014)

Mol ebbes pinknes aus de Normandie gegönnt


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. März 2014)

Nachdem meine Spank Spike Pedale nach 400km einen Lagerschaden hatten:


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2014)

Dann halt endlich auch SSP:


----------



## Miro266 (31. März 2014)

dann haben zumindest die ein Kinder ein vernünftiges Rad...

Miro


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. März 2014)

Früh übt sich ....


----------



## roeb (31. März 2014)

Cool. Auch ein On One? Mehr Bilder bitte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Cool. Auch ein On One? Mehr Bilder bitte


So von der Lackierung her, könnte das ja ein weißes Inbred sein...


----------



## Kelme (31. März 2014)

Miro266 schrieb:


> dann haben zumindest die ein Kinder ein vernünftiges Rad...
> 
> Miro


Genau! Woom!!


----------



## Kelme (5. April 2014)

Funzt (aber das wussten wir schon).




CGuide von kelme_sis auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (10. April 2014)

Hoffentlich lacht die Sonne nächste Woche auch so wie auf den Karten....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. April 2014)

Mir lag es schon auf der Zunge: 

Junge, vergiss die Regensachen nicht!


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Junge, vergiss die Regensachen nicht!



Absoluter Quatsch....am Montag und Dienstag ist dort Schnee gemeldet! Jippie!!!


----------



## Haardtfahrer (11. April 2014)

Ja, und das Beste am Harz ist: Das ist kein Witz!

Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß! Bei der Carber-ICB-Aktion waren ein paar sehr aktive Fahrer aus dem Harz dabei; müsste jetzt nachgucken wer das war, habe aber keine Zeit. 

Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die ein Fettrad als Harzerroller durch den Wald führen würden. Frag doch mal an!


----------



## Optimizer (11. April 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ja, und das Beste am Harz ist: Das ist kein Witz!
> 
> Wünsche Dir trotzdem viel Spaß! Bei der Carber-ICB-Aktion waren ein paar sehr aktive Fahrer aus dem Harz dabei; müsste jetzt nachgucken wer das war, habe aber keine Zeit.
> 
> Könnte mir vorstellen, dass die ein Fettrad als Harzerroller durch den Wald führen würden. Frag doch mal an!


Ist schon alles geregelt.


----------



## donnersberger (17. April 2014)

jetzt mainz:





-- Nicolai statt Osterei --


Danke Gürü dass Du so gute Hebammen Dienste geleistet hast und das ION am Wunschtermin geboren wurde. Kind und Döner sind wohl auf. Hier die Daten:

Gewicht: 14 komma irgendwas (also ca 5 Kilo weniger als mein Ex-Konada-Rad)
Größe: L
Farbe: geil

Die Freude ist übergroß. Ich werde es jetzt erst mal Pampern und ihm die Welt und Wälder zeigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (17. April 2014)

Cool!
27.5?


----------



## donnersberger (17. April 2014)

ja genau, Nicolai ION 16 - 650b - Größe L (bin es in Beerfelden letztes Jahr beim P-Treffen probe gefahren und hab mich gleich total verliebt )


----------



## Kelme (18. April 2014)

Glückwunsch  Sehr schick.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (18. April 2014)

Schönes modisches Rot! Da muss aber schnell ein gefälliger Erdton drauf!

Viel Spaß damit!

p.s.: Fakten, Fakten, Fakten sind gefragt!


----------



## donnersberger (18. April 2014)

Danke!

Dämpfer: Monarch+ (160mm)
Gawwel: Pike SA (160mm)
Bremse: Magura MTS (2x200mm)
Schaltung: SRAM X9
Reverb: 150er Stealth

Einmatschen ist auch schon für die nächsen Tage eingeplant


----------



## Optimizer (18. April 2014)

Mal wieder ne ganz andere Reifengröße...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. April 2014)

Dem Fuchs mal ein neues Vorderteil spendiert


----------



## Fibbs79 (18. April 2014)

war ja auch einmal Zeit 
Fahrbericht?!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (18. April 2014)

Bin ja noch am Einfahren aber die Gabel geht verdammt gut


----------



## haekel72 (25. April 2014)

Tschüss T1, Willkommen XT 785B^^ War ein Schnapper für 130€! 








Sauber aufgeräumt mit dem Trickstuff Matshi 14 Sram!


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. April 2014)

Neuer Scheinwerfer ...


----------



## XXXDriver (26. April 2014)

Meine Fanes hat auch ein neues Vorderteil bekommen und es ist keine Pike


----------



## haekel72 (29. April 2014)

Jetzt klettert er überall hoch 







Trau Dich!


----------



## Sarrois (8. Mai 2014)




----------



## cougar1982 (14. Mai 2014)

2 mal neue laufräder
650b und 20"


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Mai 2014)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> ... und 20"




hab ich einen neuen Trend verpasst ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2014)

Tja....wärend sich die meistens noch wegen 26"-27,5"-29" streiten, sind wir schon weiter mit der Erkenntnis:
"Radgrößen, Reifenbreite und Gänge werden überwertet; Was zählt, ist der Bumms in den Beinen!"


----------



## tommybgoode (14. Mai 2014)

Endlich mal ein Trend gegen fett und 29+  Aber ich nehme an die kleinen sind für Berlin


----------



## cougar1982 (14. Mai 2014)

ja die kleinen sind für berlin. 20" ist die Zukunft


----------



## Optimizer (14. Mai 2014)

Die hab ich mir extra für @Radler01 bestellt: Dass er auch 2015 sauber von mir ausgebremst wird!


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Mai 2014)

@opti: 

sodele: mein Geheimplan 2015 > ich nehm´ mein ungefedertes 28"-Trekkingrad, fahr´Kurzstrecke und trainiere noch unheimlich...
Dann bin ich an der Saumagen-VP noch bevor der Startschuß fällt  

Und dieses Jahr warst Du ja nur schneller am ersten Trailanstieg nach der VP1, weil der MrMapei an mir hing; ich hatte Dich die ganze Zeit im Blick ...


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2014)

so ich habe mal meine neuen laufräder ins rad verpflanzt. als dem 26er rad wurde jetzt ein 27,5er. und das bei ca 800-900gramm weniger.

nur die 120er gabel mußte einer 100mm weichen. leider ist die neue schwarz.











bevor die frage der freigängigkeit hier auftauche es reicht. und wenn ich schlamm fahren will nehme ich das dicke hardtail oder baue wieder das 26er hinterrad ein.










jetzt fahlt nur noch die kette. und die bremsscheibe hinten und dann kann die erste testfahrt kommen.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Mai 2014)

Das sieht sehr sportlich aus. Jetzt noch nen Brezellenker dran und es ist perfekt!


----------



## cougar1982 (28. Mai 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Das sieht sehr sportlich aus. Jetzt noch nen Brezellenker dran und es ist perfekt!



meinst du sowas





hab ich doch schon lange.


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2014)

56 Zähne für mehr Auftrieb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2014)

Neues Schoppeglas:


----------



## Kelme (2. Juni 2014)

Hand heb'
Eins für mich bitte.
Sammelbestellung?


----------



## MrMapei (2. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Und dieses Jahr warst Du ja nur schneller am ersten Trailanstieg nach der VP1, weil der MrMapei an mir hing; ich hatte Dich die ganze Zeit im Blick ...


Dafür habe ich ihn aber direkt vor dem kurzen steilen Einstieg in den nächsten Trail in ein Gespräch verwickelt und aus dem Rhythmus gebracht


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2014)

G


Kelme schrieb:


> Hand heb'
> Eins für mich bitte.
> Sammelbestellung?



Geht klar.
Nur der Versand wird schwierig.
Also muss ich demnächst zum L# 
Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch ...

Edith: Stückpreis 4,90 euronen


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2014)

Im Pfalz-Shop sogar etwas günstiger: http://pfalz-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p416_Schoppenglas--Pfaelzer-Wald--0-5l.html


----------



## Radler-01 (2. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...Wer hat noch nicht, wer will noch ...
> Edith: Stückpreis 4,90 euronen



hier



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> ...Also muss ich demnächst zum L#  ...



gibt´s die da ? Dann hol ich mit dort eins ab ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2014)

L# wäre der Dealerort


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> G
> 
> 
> Geht klar.
> ...



Handheb


----------



## roeb (2. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> G
> 
> 
> Geht klar.
> ...



*ebenfalls handheb*


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2014)

@roeb 
Das ist aber kein BIERglas!!!


----------



## roeb (2. Juni 2014)

@lomo es ist das wofür man es nutzt


----------



## lomo (2. Juni 2014)

Wenn ich Schorle aus dem Butzäämer trinken würde (was mir übrigens nie einfallen würde), dann ist es immer noch ein Butzäämer und kein Schoppeglas!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> L# wäre der Dealerort



wann ist denn der angedachte Dealertermin - morgen?


----------



## MoneSi (3. Juni 2014)

Will auch!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (3. Juni 2014)

Hmmm da würde ich auch zuschlagen


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juni 2014)

so langsam müsste da am L# ein Tische reserviert werden..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juni 2014)

Morgen kann ich leider nicht


----------



## Radler-01 (4. Juni 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Morgen kann ich leider nicht



ich kann *heute* nicht ... 

Einen Termin für eine L#-Schorleglas-Übergabe-Sternfahrt wird sich die nächsten Tage bestimmt finden (z. B. Pfingstsonntag zur Kaffeezeit bei 25° C  )


----------



## roeb (6. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Einen Termin für eine L#-Schorleglas-Übergabe-Sternfahrt wird sich die nächsten Tage bestimmt finden (z. B. Pfingstsonntag zur Kaffeezeit bei 25° C  )



Das wär doch was ...


----------



## lomo (6. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> ich kann *heute* nicht ...
> 
> Einen Termin für eine L#-Schorleglas-Übergabe-Sternfahrt wird sich die nächsten Tage bestimmt finden (z. B. Pfingstsonntag zur Kaffeezeit bei 25° C  )


 Farriggd!


----------



## Radler-01 (6. Juni 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Farriggd!



Eben - und das bin ich nicht...
Deswegen: wahrscheinlich morgen und am Montag morgens "Brötchen holen" 

BTW: @fibbs - geht noch eine Bestellerweiterung? Ich würde zwei Gläser nehmen


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Eben - und das bin ich nicht...
> Deswegen: wahrscheinlich morgen und am Montag morgens "Brötchen holen"
> 
> BTW: @fibbs - geht noch eine Bestellerweiterung? Ich würde zwei Gläser nehmen


Da muss ich einmal in der Metzgerei meines Vertrauens nachfragen ....

Edith: Im Moment zähle ich 7, passt hoffentlich in den Rucksack ...... irgendwann


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (6. Juni 2014)

Also meins muss nicht in den Rucksack....


----------



## Radler-01 (7. Juni 2014)

Schää war's



 
Und anschließend lecker Frühstück...


----------



## lomo (7. Juni 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Schää war's
> ...
> Und anschließend lecker Frühstück...



Auf der Kalmit?
Warst Du so spät droben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (8. Juni 2014)

(ja, deswegen steht die Sonne schon so tief...)

Edit meint: das "so spät" bezieht sich eher auf die Früchstückszeit und nicht auf die Post-Zeit (s. Antwort ohne edit)...

Also, weil Edit recht hat:  nee, Frühstück zuhause.


----------



## Big-Uphill-L (9. Juni 2014)

Hi Leute,

Wir (6 Biker) sind am verlängerten WE ab 19.06. wieder mal in Hinterweidental einquartiert !
Ich würde mir gerne mal die Burgruine Altdahn ansehen also in eine Trailtour einbauen.
Hat jemand einen guten Trail für hoch und einen für runter der sich auch lohnt ???
Ich meine etwas mit Anspruch bergab !
Am besten auch einen fahrbaren Trail bergauf !
Keine Teerstraße meine ich.....

Ich bitte um Vorschläge...

Grüße Klaus


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. Juni 2014)

.... nicht direkt gekauft .....

nach 18 langen Monaten wieder zum Leben erweckt: http://www.geocaching.com/geocache/GC570VH_another-memory-reloaded


----------



## lomo (16. Juni 2014)

Ach ja:
Nicht 26", nicht 27.5", nicht 29"!
1/4" Stereo!
Rockt!!!




M15A_4 von *lomo* auf Flickr




M15A_1 von *lomo* auf Flickr




M15A_3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juni 2014)

Endlich ein Rettungsring!


----------



## cougar1982 (7. Juli 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2014)

cougar1982 schrieb:


>


 
Stempelbremse?


----------



## guru39 (8. Juli 2014)

Mein neuer Fahrradrahmen  

Projekt Joker


----------



## cougar1982 (8. Juli 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Stempelbremse?



ja stempelbremse. da braucht man nix entlüften hat keine krummen bremsscheiben....
ich glaube das ist die zukunft.
braucht nur noch etwas farbe...


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juli 2014)

Huhu, kann mir jemand sagen wo es ne gscheite Auswahl an Protektorenjacken oder Westen gibt. Südpfalz oder Mannheim oder sonstwo im Dunstkreis LD's


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2014)

Reiseproviant


----------



## haekel72 (24. Juli 2014)

Gibt es eigentlich noch das Cherry Cola? War mal voll im Trend^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2014)

Gibt es noch 

http://www.americanfood4u.de/Getraenke/Softdrinks/Stueck/Coca_Cola_USA_Cherry_Dose__i8_3896_0.htm

oder bei Amazon


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Juli 2014)

Vanilla-Coke?

Willst beim Gäsbock auch Nusspli auf den Hefezopf?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Juli 2014)

Aber nur mit Butter unnedrunna


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Ein Tag zu spät....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (25. Juli 2014)

Früher hat man in eine solche Kiste Felgen für ein komplettes Rennteam verpackt.


----------



## Optimizer (25. Juli 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Früher hat man in eine solche Kiste Felgen für ein komplettes Rennteam verpackt.



Und heute sind nur noch Lochbleche drin...


----------



## haekel72 (7. August 2014)

Nachdem es meine E2000 DT Swiss verabschiedet hat, musste was Neues her:
Track Mack Evo, Tubeless, XT SM RT86, 42er Mirfe:


----------



## sp00n82 (10. August 2014)

Wie





haekel72 schrieb:


> Track Mack Evo, Tubeless, XT SM RT86, 42er Mirfe[/IMG]


Wie gut hält denn der DHR2 auf der Track Mack? Wäre evtl. auch meine neue Felge.


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Wie
> Wie gut hält denn der DHR2 auf der Track Mack? Wäre evtl. auch meine neue Felge.


Tubeless ging der Suppi, bin erst 80km gefahren, werde Dir berichten, erster Eindruck-Klasse!


----------



## Optimizer (14. August 2014)

Ober- oder Sitzrohr-Babbsel:


----------



## Kelme (15. August 2014)

TANNENWALD LUCHS Rahmen und Gabel by kelme_sis, on Flickr

TANNENWALD Luchs Evo.4 29-er mit einer RockShox Reba passend lackiert.
Die Farben kommen zu hell rüber. Das muss ich mal "richtig" fotografieren.

Das ist die Basis für ein längeres Aufbauprojekt. Es beginnt die Suche nach würdigen und passenden Anbauteilen. 
Zuverlässigkeit vor Leichtbau. Erprobte Funktion vor Gimmick.


----------



## Bumble (15. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


>


Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich machen mir Angst und führen zu leichten Schweissausbrüchen...


----------



## aju (16. August 2014)

Bumble schrieb:


> Stahlrahmen ohne Gussets im Steuerrohrbereich machen mir Angst und führen zu leichten Schweissausbrüchen...


Wenn das Unterrohr dafür ausgelegt ist, d.h. im belasteten Bereich die entsprechenden Wandstärken hat, hält es hoffentlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (16. August 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


>



sehr schöner rahmen. die farbe ist auch schön.
ist das eine 100er oder 120er reba?


----------



## Kelme (16. August 2014)

Das ist eine 100-er. Fühlt sich dann im 29-er wie 120 an und das reicht mir bei dem Hardtail.


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2014)

Analog:


----------



## Radler-01 (3. September 2014)

Zeitnahme für die CTF am Wochenende ?


----------



## Optimizer (3. September 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Zeitnahme für die CTF am Wochenende ?


Wäre schön gewesen...leider passt die Uhr nicht an das Rad, dass ich am Sonntag verwende...


----------



## lomo (3. September 2014)

aju schrieb:


> Wenn das Unterrohr dafür ausgelegt ist, d.h. im belasteten Bereich die entsprechenden Wandstärken hat, hält es hoffentlich...



Ja, wenn das Unterrohr dafür ausgelegt ist .....




Pugsley Riss von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bumble (5. September 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Ja, wenn das Unterrohr dafür ausgelegt ist .....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhhhhhhh, mach das weg


----------



## rmfausi (5. September 2014)

Mit einem Schweißgerät geht das ganz schnell. ;-)


----------



## AM_Heizer (10. September 2014)

Das BFE hat doch Gussets....


----------



## aju (10. September 2014)

Das aktuelle BFe 3 hat keine Gussets am *Unterrohr *- und darum geht es hier


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. September 2014)

Ich bau dann auch mal um (demnächst) 





Edith: wenn jemand ne Hope V2 Bremse oder eine Sram XO 9fach Schaltung benötigt


----------



## Luzy123 (12. September 2014)

Ich bin gespannt, wo die Cola eingebaut wird.


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. September 2014)

@fibbs:
Gute entscheidung, 1x10 rockt  
Fürs Alutech?


----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2014)

Vermutlich wird es am Liteville verbaut. 
Alutech wird von 2x9 auf 2x10 umgebaut,  und später auch auf 1x10 (wenn es nach meinen Vorstellungen "schaltet")


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. September 2014)

Was für ein Kettenblatt nimmste? Will die Tage meinen General auch mal dranbauen, der liegt noch faul in der Fahrradecke


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. September 2014)

Was für ein Kettenblatt nimmste? Will die Tage meinen General auch mal dranbauen, der liegt noch faul in der Fahrradecke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (15. September 2014)

Hope Retainer 32t
General lee mit 40t


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. September 2014)

Bin noch unschlüssig ob ich auf 32 oder 34 wechsle, oder doch beim 36er bleib. Hab allerdings auch den 42er General.


----------



## Hardtail94 (15. September 2014)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> @fibbs:
> Gute entscheidung, 1x10 rockt
> Fürs Alutech?



1x10? 
Ich seh da nur 2x6 in stylishem rot.


----------



## Fibbs79 (16. September 2014)

2x12 (x355ml)


----------



## Fibbs79 (22. September 2014)

Letztes Teil für den Umbau ist nach 14 Tagen eingetroffen:


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2014)

Ich glaub mit der Reifengröße hätte bei mir jetzt niemand gerechnet....


----------



## haekel72 (12. Oktober 2014)

Sind das die semi slick? Suche noch für mein 29er, gewicht?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2014)

Ja. Semislick. Ich wiege genau, wenn sie dann da sind. Sollen so um die 620gr wiegen.


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wie kriegste denn jetzt die 2.1er Pellen in den Crosser ?

(was bei FB steht ist wahr ... )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Oktober 2014)

Wagenheber ansetzen dann passt das


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Wie kriegste denn jetzt die 2.1er Pellen in den Crosser ?
> 
> (was bei FB steht ist wahr ... )


Was noch nicht im FB steht: Ich hab bald auch keinen Crosser mehr....


----------



## s60 (12. Oktober 2014)

620g für einen Reifen oder für das ganze Paar?


----------



## Optimizer (12. Oktober 2014)

Einer natürlich...


----------



## stuhli (12. Oktober 2014)

Nothing could be finer, Opti ride a 29er


----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

Und wieder was neues.
Aus Fronkreich kommen 33 Zähne. Mit fünf Löchern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (13. Oktober 2014)

Und dann noch so ein PF30-HT2-Adapter-Innenlager aus Taiwan:


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2014)

"Ride inspired"....aha... dann lass ich mich mal inspirieren. Ob das mit dem "Keep dry" funktioniert, wenn mal der Korken raus ist, mag ich zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Kelme (14. Oktober 2014)

Solange da nicht dieses S-Kurven-Unterrohr drin ist, kann das sehr hübsch werden


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich kann dich da beruhigen, das Unterrohr ist auf jeden Fall nicht gebogen...


----------



## stuhli (14. Oktober 2014)

WTF gibt das denn ?


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2014)

Ein MCX....


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich hatte mal eine MTX


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2014)

Schlachtplatte:


----------



## Radler-01 (14. Oktober 2014)

Die Schnittmenge aus CX und Fatbike ist offensichtlich dann MCX - sprich Monstercrosser. Oder halt ugs 29er.
(darf man jetzt wieder Waldrennrad sagen, wenn Du es eh nicht mehr lange hast ? )


----------



## Optimizer (14. Oktober 2014)

Also Monstercrosser und 29er sind schon zwei paar verschiedene Stiefel...
Gegen Waldrennrad hab ich nix einzuwenden. Verstehen die Leute eher als Tsüglokross.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (14. Oktober 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...verschiedene Stiefel...


Hätte ich nicht gesehen - aber die Differenzierungen sind ehh alle egal.
Hauptsache mit Rad und Spass im Wald !! Von daher: viel Freude mit dem neuen Projekt !


----------



## eL (19. Oktober 2014)

Wiskey
Tango
Foxtrot

wäre mein tip


----------



## Optimizer (19. Oktober 2014)

eL schrieb:


> Wiskey
> Tango
> Foxtrot
> 
> wäre mein tip


Da liegst du richtisch! 






Wusste gar nicht, dass es dich noch gibbt.


----------



## Radler-01 (20. Oktober 2014)

in den 70er gab´s schonmal doppelte Oberrohre - die hatten dann die Schaltung dazwischen ... 

Dein´s sieht aber besser aus und die Frage der zum Rahmen passenden Schaltzugfarbe hat sich auch vereinfacht... 


(im Übrigen: Deine Lenkerband-Empfehlung im Sommer war sehr gut; fährt sich sehr angenehm )


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Umbau auf 1x10 inkl. neuer Bremsanlage abgeschlossen. 
Erste Testfahrt nach über 2Monaten Zwangspause hoffentlich am Wochenende 



 

 :


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2014)

was für ein Blatt hast du vorne auf der Kurbel?


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2014)

Hope Retainer mit 30 Zähnen


----------



## haekel72 (21. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hope Retainer mit 30 Zähnen


Ist das NW oder ein Single Speed? Sieht interessant aus, falls mein Mirfe oder One One den Geist aufgibt!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2014)

NW


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (21. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> NW


Brauchste die KEFÜ? Ich habe keine am Racer und funzt (noch) Super!


----------



## Fibbs79 (21. Oktober 2014)

So bin ich auf der sicheren Seite.  Hat akzeptabele 32€ gekostet.


----------



## haekel72 (21. Oktober 2014)

Jepp habe noch ne Rohloff im Schrank falls es mal nötig wird!


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. Oktober 2014)

Merci, vielleicht bastel ich im Winter ja mal


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Habe mit meinem 36/42 Umbau jetzt schon drei kleine Touren hinter mir. Bin absolut begeistert.


----------



## HansDampf89 (22. Oktober 2014)

Hast deine Kettenlinie irgendwie angepasst?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (23. Oktober 2014)

36/42? Da kannst du ja eigentlich auch gleich 1fach fahren.


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. Oktober 2014)

Ich spiel ja auch schon ne Zeit lang mit dem Gedanken den Umbau zu wagen. Ich würde vorne ein 30er montieren und hinten den General Lee Adapter mit 42. Die Frage ist nur, ob dann mein Schaltwerk (X0 medium) noch mitspielt oder ich auch noch ein anderes Schaltwerk brauche


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Oktober 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> 36/42? Da kannst du ja eigentlich auch gleich 1fach fahren.


Ich fahr doch einfach 

@Pfalzwaldgeist:
Ich kann denn Umbau nur empfehlen, allerdings brauchst du schon ein shadow+ oder Type2 schaltwerk, wenn du ohne KeFû fahren willst. Ich bin echt kein vielfahrer und hab auch nur dünne kackstelzen und komme mit dem 36er Blatt gut zu Recht. Eventuell versuche ich mal noch mein 32er welches ich noch liegen habe


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. Oktober 2014)

Hmmm das habe ich meines Wissen nicht. Als Kettenführung habe ich momentan nur unten die von Bionicon verbaut. D.h. ich bräuchte dann eine Kettenführung wo ich oben befestige


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ja da wirst du nicht drum rumkommen. Ich bin in der Übergangszeit mit schaltwerk ohne Käfigdämpfung und mit 2fach Kettenführung gefahren, da die andern Teile noch nicht da waren, da Hats mir in stromberg alle paar Meter die Kette runtergehauen... Allerdings auch ohne narrow/wide KB


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. Oktober 2014)

Ok, dann such ich mal nach ner passenden Kettenführung zur Befestigung am Sitzrohr. Vieleicht verrät mir der @Fibbs79 wo er seine her hat


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2014)

Ist die McFly Kettenführung, gibt es bei Move Cycles. 
Kettenlinie hat mit der Race Face Kurbel auf Anhieb gepasst.
Am Leidwill mit der XT-Kurbel z.B überhaupt nicht. 
Konnte zwar mit Spacern die  Kettenlinie einstellen, aber danach hat keine Kettenführung mehr gepasst. Leidwill hat keine ISCG Aufnahme und kein rundes Sattelrohr, bleibt also nur die Tretlagermontage für die Befestigung einer Kettenführung. Dadurch  passt die Kettenlinie natürlich wieder nicht 
Hab dann wieder auf 2-fach "zurück gerüstet"


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (23. Oktober 2014)

Ok Merci, gibt es einen besonderen Grund warum den General mit 40Z verbaut hast und nicht den mit 42Z ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Oktober 2014)

Hat das leidwill keine e-Type oder direct-mount umwerferaufnahme?
Hab mit der Kettenlinie auch noch ein bisschen schwierigkeiten, aber nur auf den schweren Gängen zur Zeit. Wird wohl auf je neue kurbel rauslaufen


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. Oktober 2014)

mit dem e-Type Umwerfer (Spacer) wird die Kettenlinie noch schlechter 

Hab für das Alutech die General Lee bis 40Zähne geordert und für´s Leidwill bis 42Zähne. Kettenblätter hab ich eins mit 30Zähnen und ein weiteres mit 32Zähnen (war ja eigentlich fürs Leidwill gedacht) Jetzt kann ich nach Fitnessstand und Umgebung die Ritzel- bzw. Kettenzahnanzahl (was für ein Wort)  schön anpassen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (23. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> mit dem e-Type Umwerfer (Spacer) wird die Kettenlinie noch schlechter
> 
> Hab für das Alutech die General Lee bis 40Zähne geordert und für´s Leidwill bis 42Zähne. Kettenblätter hab ich eins mit 30Zähnen und ein weiteres mit 32Zähnen (war ja eigentlich fürs Leidwill gedacht) Jetzt kann ich nach Fitnessstand und Umgebung die Ritzel- bzw. Kettenzahnanzahl (was für ein Wort)  schön anpassen


Ich bin auch von 32 auf 30 runter mit dem 42er Ritzel hinten^^, 1000hm Tour ist besser mit dem 30er! 
@Pfalzwaldgeist : Kann dir gerne die Sache mit dem 1x10 erklären, habe da echt mittlerweile alles durch und du bist ja um die Ecke^^


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (24. Oktober 2014)

Merci für das Angebot. Wenn ich mich wirklich final daran wage, komme ich darauf zurück


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2014)

Wird mal Zeit, das meine Luchs-Aufzucht voran kommt.

Die Basis



Tannenwald Luchs 29-er Evo.4 in L
Gabel RS Reba 100mm

Neue Sitzgelegenheit



ERGON SM3-S

Lenkstange



Thomson Trail 730mm - 12mm rise - 6° back - 4° up. Carbon

Demnächst hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Oktober 2014)

Ein Kommentar zum Sattel wäre zu offensichtlich, aber gibt es für das Rad keinen Stahllenker?


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2014)

Stahllenker? Den müsste man erstmal wollen


----------



## Haardtfahrer (24. Oktober 2014)

Stahlsattel?


----------



## Kelme (24. Oktober 2014)

Die Annahme, dass ein Rahmen aus Stahl nur mit Komponenten "aus Stahl" oder mit Teilen aus der Zeit aufgebaut werden darf, in der die Eisenräder angesagt waren, halte ich für einen Irrtum. Das ist ein moderner Stahlrahmen und da kommen moderne Komponenten dran. Heute hat es schon wieder geklingelt .


----------



## cougar1982 (24. Oktober 2014)

wenn es klingelt mußt du auch die tür aufmachen.

Dein Rahmen liegt irgendwo im Stroh, der Sattel im Bad und der Lenker irgendwo auf einem Stuhl oder sowas??? 
Wenn du die Teile zusammen bringst an einen Ort kannst du ein Fahrrad damit bauen ;-)


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. Oktober 2014)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Fibbs, du wirst es nicht bereuen. Habe mit meinem 36/42 Umbau jetzt schon drei kleine Touren hinter mir. Bin absolut begeistert.



Hab heute die erste Tour mit dem 1x10 Antrieb absolviert ->


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (24. Oktober 2014)

wenn du ein Wig Schweißgerät für dein WTF benötigst dann meld dich einfach ;-)

unkraut vergeht nicht.


----------



## haekel72 (24. Oktober 2014)

Das darf ich schon 2 Jahre erleben


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Hab heute die erste Tour mit dem 1x10 Antrieb absolviert ->


Freut mich dass du wieder fahren kannst


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. Oktober 2014)

So, und nun das letzte, farblich unpassende Teil ausgetauscht


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (25. Oktober 2014)

Sam, hör auf hier mit zu posten. Wenn wir da mitmachen können sie den Seitenzähler als Ventilator benutzen


----------



## HansDampf89 (25. Oktober 2014)

Dann muss man den trööt umbenennen in Shopping queen 

Hab ja extra nur das kleinste gepostet was ich in letzter Zeit so gekauft hab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (26. Oktober 2014)

Shöört:


----------



## ye_olde_fritz (27. Oktober 2014)

Du guckst aus der Wäsche, als hätte sie ein Elternteil für dich bereit gelegt.


----------



## Optimizer (28. Oktober 2014)

Kleine schwimmende Rotoren für die herbstliche Zeit:


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Oktober 2014)

Wusste garnicht dass die im Kürbis geliefert werden


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Oktober 2014)

Neue Kompaktknipse,  damit der Rucksack nicht immer abgenommen werden muss:


----------



## s60 (31. Oktober 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Kompaktknipse,  damit der Rucksack nicht immer abgenommen werden muss:Anhang anzeigen 331911


Super - ein lichtstarkes Objektiv. Mein Knipse hat ein sattes Rauschen, wenn's nicht hell genug ist.
Die Kompaktkamera lässt sich bestimmt auch als Einhandkamera verwenden, wenn ... (das mit dem Baum ist Gott-sei-Dank überstanden).
Du hast heute früh super Bilder damit geschossen - weiter so!


----------



## Fibbs79 (31. Oktober 2014)

Hatte teilweise die ISO zu hoch eingestellt (Trailbild) 
Aber bisher bin ich mit der Kamera super zufrieden. 
Hätte ich die "Große" dabei gehabt, wären deutlich weniger Bilder entstanden. Zumindest nicht während dem Fahren. Großen  Respekt an @Teufelstisch der sich die Mühe macht und dauernd anhält um uns die schönen Bilder zu zeigen


----------



## madmike85 (2. November 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Sam, hör auf hier mit zu posten. Wenn wir da mitmachen können sie den Seitenzähler als Ventilator benutzen


Chris du alte Shoppingqueen, bei unserer Kaufsucht könnten wir ein ganzes Forum alleine füllen ￼


----------



## lomo (2. November 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Neue Kompaktknipse,  damit der Rucksack nicht immer abgenommen werden muss:Anhang anzeigen 331911



Taugt die was?
Meine letzte Kompaktknipse is runtergedotzt und will nicht mehr so richtig


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. November 2014)

Hab erst ca. 100 Auslösungen durch. Kommt fast an die Nex5r dran. Bisher bin ich äußerst zufrieden mit dem Teil. Was ich gerne noch gehabt hätte wäre GPS und ein etwas größerer Zoombereich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (5. November 2014)

Da ich zur Zeit nich fahren kann, muss ich eben shoppen 



 
Und mit der neuen Kurbel passt jetzt auch die Kettenlinie


----------



## lomo (8. November 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Kleine schwimmende Rotoren für die herbstliche Zeit:
> Anhang anzeigen 331795



Können die was?
Mit welcher Bremse hast du sie kombiniert?


----------



## Optimizer (9. November 2014)

Steht "Clarks" drauf, sind aber eigentlich umgelabelte "Superstar Components". Fahre ein ähnliches Modell am Breitbereiften mit XT-Bremse. Die schwarzen hier dürfen ihr Tagwerk mit meiner mechanischen Scheibenbremse (TRP Spyre) verrichten. Dann tun sie bisher sehr gut.


----------



## haekel72 (9. November 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Können die was?
> Mit welcher Bremse hast du sie kombiniert?


Hatte die über ein Jahr auf dem Swoop in Orange mit xt Bremse und war echt zufrieden damit!


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. November 2014)




----------



## Kelme (14. November 2014)

Sattelstützenanprobe und Klemmkraftwerk


----------



## Radler-01 (14. November 2014)

@Kelme: als nette Begleitlektüre bei solch einem Rad-Aufbau zu empfehlen:
> Robert Penn - vom Glück auf zwei Rädern <



(ich hab´s die letzten Wochen gelesen - kurzweilig, interessant und manch wissenswertes aus der Geschichte des Rades...   Hach, wenn Geld keine Rolle spielen würde, dann wäre ein Rad so mit ....




... oder vielleicht auch zwei Räder

... oder drei ....)


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2014)

Qual der wahl...


----------



## haekel72 (17. November 2014)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Qual der wahl...


Das kommt auf die Körner an^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (17. November 2014)

Für den Winter das 30-er.
Wenn die Quarkkeulchen dann mitspielen das 32-er.

Versuch macht klug.


----------



## kneesliding (17. November 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Für den Winter das 30-er.
> Wenn die Quarkkeulchen dann mitspielen das 32-er.
> 
> Versuch macht klug.



Im moment ist na 34T verbaut...

Danach wird alles easy


----------



## guru39 (17. November 2014)

Neue Gawl  650B.


----------



## Kelme (18. November 2014)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @Kelme: als nette Begleitlektüre bei solch einem Rad-Aufbau zu empfehlen:
> > Robert Penn - vom Glück auf zwei Rädern <
> ...


Auch Robert Penn, aber ein anderer Titel 
Mein Begleitbuch zum Luchs-Aufbau. Ich habe gerade die Hälfte durch und das passt ganz gut.




Begleitlektüre by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (19. November 2014)

Neue Mütze, neue Kurbel....zaubert ein Lachen ins Gesicht!


----------



## Radler-01 (19. November 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Auch Robert Penn, aber ein anderer Titel
> Mein Begleitbuch zum Luchs-Aufbau. Ich habe gerade die Hälfte durch und das passt ganz gut...



Das scheint lt Beschreibung bei 'amazon' der gleiche Inhalt mit anderem Titel zu sein... 

Ich bin auf das Ergebnis gespannt, wann ist den die Taufe angedacht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (19. November 2014)

Ich hab mir heute mal eine neue Schutzhaube geleistet. Die alte war dann doch etwas wacklig. Ist der erste Helm der wirklich 100% sitzt!


----------



## Optimizer (20. November 2014)

Der würde dann ja schonmal farblich zu dem von dir in FB geposteten Rahmen passen....falls es dieser dann überhaupt wird.


----------



## roeb (20. November 2014)

Sehr aufmerksam!


----------



## lomo (22. November 2014)

Etwas von der audiophilen Schlachtplatte:




AnalogAudio von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. November 2014)

Hatte mich bisher immer gegen Tubless gesträubt... 
Mal sehen ob es mich überzeugen kann


----------



## madmike85 (29. November 2014)

Meine neuste Errungenschaft


----------



## kneesliding (1. Dezember 2014)

Christmas came early....


----------



## haekel72 (1. Dezember 2014)

Fürs carbon^^


----------



## Kelme (5. Dezember 2014)

Der LRS für das Luchs ist da:




LRS_Luchs by kelme_sis, on Flickr

Ryde Trace Trail Felge 622x25
tune King/Kong
unter 1.600 gr.


----------



## lomo (6. Dezember 2014)

*“Die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert”* (von wem stammt das?)
Bissel analoges Material eingekauft. 2015 kann kommen!




analoger Kalender von *lomo* auf Flickr




Liliput von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (6. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> *“Die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert”* (von wem stammt das?)



Edward Bulwer-Lytton


----------



## haekel72 (8. Dezember 2014)

Fürs Swoop


----------



## haekel72 (8. Dezember 2014)

Ryde Trace EN Lrs folgt


----------



## Haardtfahrer (10. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> *“Die Feder ist mächtiger als das Schwert”* (von wem stammt das?)



Ist doch klar: Dr. Henry Jones


----------



## lomo (10. Dezember 2014)

Haardtfahrer schrieb:


> Ist doch klar: Dr. Henry Jones



Genau! Auf die Antwort habe ich gewartet!


----------



## HansDampf89 (12. Dezember 2014)

Es grischdkinnl hot ä großi kischd gebrocht (un zwä klänne)


----------



## Kelme (12. Dezember 2014)

Kiste Bier dazu und dann viel Spaß


----------



## haekel72 (12. Dezember 2014)

Jepp, immer die Vorfreude und das lange Warten auf die Teile, dann gehts so Schnell vorbei!


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Dezember 2014)

Ich würd mich opfern die halb Kischd Bier zu verbrauche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2014)

Bei mir is ach ä Kischd ahkumme


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. Dezember 2014)

Auf Opti ist Verlass


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Dezember 2014)

Grau Burgunder.....

Leggggga


----------



## Bumble (12. Dezember 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Auf Opti ist VerlassAnhang anzeigen 342472 Anhang anzeigen 342473


Du hast doch net die Cola in den leckren Fusel gekippt ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (13. Dezember 2014)

Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Eskalation der Weihnachtsfeier) wird die Bastelei leider verschoben...
Und die Kiste Bier tausche ich gegen Pfefferminztee


----------



## madmike85 (13. Dezember 2014)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (Eskalation der Weihnachtsfeier) wird die Bastelei leider verschoben...
> Und die Kiste Bier tausche ich gegen Pfefferminztee



hihihi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (16. Dezember 2014)

Ein kleines Schwarzes, welches demnächst 11-32 schalten darf:


----------



## madmike85 (17. Dezember 2014)

￼Damit das Bergauf etwas leichter geht...


----------



## madmike85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Die neue Kurbel kann nun auch endlich an ihren Platz


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Dezember 2014)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343336 Anhang anzeigen 343337
> 
> Die neue Kurbel kann nun auch endlich an ihren Platz


Juhu... Dann kann meine auch endlich rein


----------



## HansDampf89 (17. Dezember 2014)

Fast fertig 
fehlt nur noch die e.13 Kurbel (bzw die Post mit der Kurbelschraube)
und die SoloAir Einheit muss noch eingebaut werden.
Darf ich vorstellen: meine Marathon-Waffe für den Gäsbock


----------



## madmike85 (17. Dezember 2014)

Sehr sehr lecker


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Dezember 2014)

Das ist mein Gäsbock-Bike  

42 Zähne liegen auch schon bereit.




650B Pike mit 26 Zoll Rädern im Torque FRX 




Grammfuchsen


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Das ist mein Gäsbock-Bike
> 
> 42 Zähne liegen auch schon bereit.
> 
> ...


Das ruled mit 42 gelle


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Dezember 2014)

Hatte schonmal nen General mit 42 Zähne und war nicht recht zufrieden. Mal schauen wie es mit dem OneUp ist.


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Hatte schonmal nen General mit 42 Zähne und war nicht recht zufrieden. Mal schauen wie es mit dem OneUp ist.


Was war dein Prob? Ich bleibe bei meinen Mirfes^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (17. Dezember 2014)

Fand die Schaltperformance schwach. Liegt an Shimano die gehen nur widerwillig auf 42. Mit dem OneUp Schaltarm soll das aber gut gehen.


----------



## haekel72 (17. Dezember 2014)

Na dann viel Glück, ja das Lese ich sehr Oft die Probleme mit Shimano bei 42! Komischerweise nicht mit dem Sram Type 2!


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab keine Probleme mit der General, hab aber auch die 40Zahn Variante im Einsatz


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

frischer Stoff eingetroffen




analoger Stoff von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> frischer Stoff eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Von den Steckern und Buchsensteckern hab ich bestimmt noch drei bis vier Handvoll in der Schublade rumfliegen....


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

Aha!
Binder 691?


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2014)

Ja, benutzen wir für selbstkonfektionierte Temperaturfühler. Ist in der Industrie ein 08/15-Artikel. Wird bestimmt als "Audio"-Stecker teurer sein?


----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

Habe ihn ganz normal gekauft, annehmbarer Preis, wenn du ihn gebraucht über E-Bay mit 0,3m Kabel und XLR-Stecker auf der anderen Seite kaufst (z.B. für Tonbandgeräte anzuschliesen, wie ich es vor habe), dann wird das ganze gerne als "Vintage" angepriesen und kostet zwischen 50,- und 100,- Teuronen


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2014)

Jetz dein Ernst? Die Binder-Steckverbinder kosten normalerweise irgendwas zwischen 1 und 1,50€ (ohne Steuer). Ich glaub ich mach mich selbstständig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (18. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Jetz dein Ernst? Die Binder-Steckverbinder kosten normalerweise irgendwas zwischen 1 und 1,50€ (ohne Steuer). Ich glaub ich mach mich selbstständig...



Die 691er? 1,50 €?
Wow, da hätteste ne schöne Gewinnspanne, allerdings dürfte der Markt begrenzt sein. Am besten mit Goldkontakten und noch anderes Voodoo-Hifi-Esoterik-Material


----------



## Bumble (18. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> frischer Stoff eingetroffen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



was analoges hab ich mir auch grade zugelegt und das passende Kabel dazu


----------



## haekel72 (18. Dezember 2014)

Frühjahr Socken fürs Swoop gekommen, noch Tubeless machen dann kann Los Gehen^^


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Frühjahr Socken fürs Swoop gekommen, noch Tubeless machen dann kann Los Gehen^^




Hm, keine Lust mehr auf die Track Macks? Oder doch Probleme bekommen?



haekel72 schrieb:


> Tubeless ging der Suppi, bin erst 80km gefahren, werde Dir berichten, erster Eindruck-Klasse!


----------



## Optimizer (18. Dezember 2014)

Hat jemand nen Wagenheber parat?


----------



## haekel72 (18. Dezember 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Hm, keine Lust mehr auf die Track Macks? Oder doch Probleme bekommen?


Doch die track Mack sind echt Gut aber die Ryde wollte ich schon Lange^^, mal schauen was mein Ersatz LRS wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (18. Dezember 2014)

Keine Zeit zum Fahren
Nur zum Schrauben


----------



## roeb (18. Dezember 2014)

Ich hab da auch mal ein neues Spielzeug


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Doch die track Mack sind echt Gut aber die Ryde wollte ich schon Lange^^, mal schauen was mein Ersatz LRS wird!


Die (ersten Batches?) scheinen teilweise Probleme gemacht zu haben, zumindest laut einem Freund, der sich dann wiederum auf die Aussage des Laufradbauers bezieht. Gut, der nimmt auch keinerlei Rücksicht aufs Material beim Runterfahren, aber klein gekriegt hat er sie trotzdem ziemlich schnell.

Ist halt wunderbar leicht bei der Breite, scheint dafür aber Probleme mit Maxxis zu haben...


----------



## haekel72 (18. Dezember 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal ein neues Spielzeug
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343643 Anhang anzeigen 343644 Anhang anzeigen 343642


Alder Hausverwalter


----------



## haekel72 (18. Dezember 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Die (ersten Batches?) scheinen teilweise Probleme gemacht zu haben, zumindest laut einem Freund, der sich dann wiederum auf die Aussage des Laufradbauers bezieht. Gut, der nimmt auch keinerlei Rücksicht aufs Material beim Runterfahren, aber klein gekriegt hat er sie trotzdem ziemlich schnell.
> 
> Ist halt wunderbar leicht bei der Breite, scheint dafür aber Probleme mit Maxxis zu haben...


Müsste die Track einmal nach zentrieren aber sonst Gut, bin schon recht besonnen beim fahren.
Also zumindest bei der Montage des Dhr 2 ging alles problemlos und bei 1,5 bar schön geplobbt


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Dezember 2014)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Müsste die Track einmal nach zentrieren aber sonst Gut, bin schon recht besonnen beim fahren.
> Also zumindest bei der Montage des Dhr 2 ging alles problemlos und bei 1,5 bar schön geplobbt


Das letzte von mir war auf die Ryde bezogen, ka ob das jetzt richtig rüberkam.


----------



## haekel72 (18. Dezember 2014)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Das letzte von mir war auf die Ryde bezogen, ka ob das jetzt richtig rüberkam.


Ja die meinte ich auch, ging tadellos


----------



## Radler-01 (19. Dezember 2014)

roeb schrieb:


> Ich hab da auch mal ein neues Spielzeug
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 343643



... Bald kann man ja dann nicht mehr unterscheiden ob die Spuen vom Harvester oder Fatbike sind... 


(aber es sieht schon gut aus ... )


----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2014)

Ist das jetzt Sammelsurium oder Konglomerat?




Sammelsurium by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2014)

Konglomerat hat eigentlich immer was mit Steinen zu tun.
Meine Frau würde jetzt eher sagen: Räum den Saustall auf!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2014)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Konglomerat hat eigentlich immer was mit Steinen zu tun.
> Meine Frau würde jetzt eher sagen: Räum den Saustall auf!!!


Hey - uffbasse! Das habe ich extra liebevoll so arrangiert


----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Hey - uffbasse! Das habe ich extra liebevoll so arrangiert


mmmhhh....mein Großer sagt auch desöfteren: Mamma, das ist kein Saustall, sondern ein Arrangement....!


----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2014)

Der Kurze hat Ahnung und Stil. Das sollte man fördern.


----------



## lomo (19. Dezember 2014)

Kelme schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt Sammelsurium oder Konglomerat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tolles Auto!!!




BMWM1 by *lomo*, on Flickr


----------



## Kelme (19. Dezember 2014)

lomo schrieb:


> Tolles Auto!!!


Beide


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2014)




----------



## Optimizer (19. Dezember 2014)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 343816


Da gehst du bestimmt mit deinem Schatzi hin, oder?


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Dezember 2014)

Ich bräuchte dann noch nen Babysitter.... 
Hast du Zeit?


----------



## rmfausi (19. Dezember 2014)

Habe auch vorhin bestellt. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2014)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Habe auch vorhin bestellt. ;-)



Was? Den Babysitter?


----------



## lomo (20. Dezember 2014)

Uh, das Paket ist da. Hoffentlich kein Bandsalat.
Danke an http://www.fish-spa-speyer.de/ für's Paket annehmen ;-)




Tonband_1 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Stoff aus "Lumbehaafe"




Tonband_2 von *lomo* auf Flickr

Aaaaaah, 2 schöne Bandkuchen!




Tonband_3 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## Pfalzgott (20. Dezember 2014)

Jetzt gibt´s keine Ausreden mehr!!!


----------



## Sarrois (24. Dezember 2014)

Und weiter gehts


----------



## rmfausi (24. Dezember 2014)

Spitz pass auf, die Syntace Dinger haben gerne Beulenpest, was man so liest hier im Forum.

Frohe Weihnachten an alle, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. Dezember 2014)

Des sin doch kä Laufräder Männers, des sin Laufräder. Schäni Weihnaacht noch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Dezember 2014)

Ajoo...de Graf Rotz muss wier agewwe


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (24. Dezember 2014)

Ne, des sin halt fette Laufräder für Fette Leit


----------



## lomo (24. Dezember 2014)

Heute geschenkt bekommen, "Konkurrenz" zum Kalender von Steffen Hummel
(keine wirkliche Konkurrenz)




PW-Kalender von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## madmike85 (27. Dezember 2014)

Updates für die Schaltung und für den Grip


----------



## rockmachine 66 (27. Dezember 2014)

Aus gegebenem Anlass wieder rausgekramt


----------



## madmike85 (28. Dezember 2014)

Selbst gemacht??


----------



## roeb (28. Dezember 2014)

Da hier eben schon mal Kalender aufgetaucht sind. Bei mir hat man es dieses Jahr auch sehr großzügig gemeint damit


----------



## rockmachine 66 (28. Dezember 2014)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Selbst gemacht??


Ja, vor Jahren schon. Ich glaub die sind noch aus 1998, zum Glück halten sich die Michelin
gut und sind noch nicht porös.


----------



## Klatta (28. Dezember 2014)

Dann häng ich mich mal dran.

Eine neue Gabel:






(Lefty Hybrid 90)


----------



## Optimizer (3. Januar 2015)

Auch was neues....was ist das nur bloß?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (3. Januar 2015)

Das würde mich auch interessieren, wieviel Rateversuche hat man? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## zwoerg (3. Januar 2015)

1. Versuch 

toilettenpapierhalter?


----------



## delphi1507 (3. Januar 2015)

Griff um kamera oder ähnliches durch ausgleichsgewichte ruhig zu halten

*Sent from my C6603 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*


----------



## Optimizer (4. Januar 2015)

delphi1507 schrieb:


> Griff um kamera oder ähnliches durch ausgleichsgewichte ruhig zu halten
> 
> *Sent from my C6603 using Forum Fiend v1.3.*



Du bekommst die Waschmaschine!




zwoerg schrieb:


> 1. Versuch
> 
> toilettenpapierhalter?



Und du gewinnst die Klobürste!


----------



## zwoerg (4. Januar 2015)

na wenn die klobürste passend zum papierhalter ist...........


nix wie her damit


----------



## lomo (5. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Auch was neues....was ist das nur bloß?
> Anhang anzeigen 347445



Schöne Eloxalfarbe. Aber passt die auch zu den restlichen Teilen am Bike?


----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe heute ein bisschen geschraubt. 




Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Ich habe heute ein bisschen geschraubt.
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Ich auch (1x10)


 
Sorry fürs schlechte Handypic


----------



## Fibbs79 (6. Januar 2015)

@rmfausi: hast du ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, oder keine Bedenken wegen Kettenverlust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (6. Januar 2015)

Ich habe ein normales Shimano 32er KB vorne, die Kettenführung ist schon geordert und sollte diese Woche dann noch kommen.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Januar 2015)

@Fibbs79 wie haste die Sache mit der Kettenlinie gelöst?


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2015)

Ohne Kettenführung gibt es keine Probleme mit der Kettenlinie


----------



## HansDampf89 (7. Januar 2015)

Na das erklärt einiges


----------



## stuhli (7. Januar 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> @rmfausi: hast du ein Narrow Wide Kettenblatt, oder keine Bedenken wegen Kettenverlust?


 
Mit dem ZEE Schaltwerk sollte es auch ohne NW Kettenblatt wenig Probleme mit Kettenabwurf geben.
Obwohl.....so wie Rainer die Buckel runterballert verliert sich auch mal die Kette


----------



## rmfausi (7. Januar 2015)

@Fibbs79 Kette hat heute jedenfalls gehoben, viel gehüpft bin ich jedenfalls nicht, der Boden war mir zu eisig. Habe heute Trackingnummer der Kefü bekommen. Mit 1x10 komme ich auch zurecht, hätte es echt nicht gedacht. 
Am 30.1 ist doch freie Platzwahl in FT, oder?

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (7. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @Fibbs79 Kette hat heute jedenfalls gehoben, viel gehüpft bin ich jedenfalls nicht, der Boden war mir zu eisig. Habe heute Trackingnummer der Kefü bekommen. Mit 1x10 komme ich auch zurecht, hätte es echt nicht gedacht.
> Am 30.1 ist doch freie Platzwahl in FT, oder?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi


Schön das es Dir Passt mit dem Umbau  habe am Swoop auch ne kefü trotz nw Blatt
Am Carbon ohne Kefü und noch keinen Abwurf (der Kette)


----------



## Fibbs79 (7. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> @Fibbs79
> Am 30.1 ist doch freie Platzwahl in FT, oder?
> 
> Gruß rmfausi



Alutech-Fahrer sitzen in der ersten Reihe  
Im Odenwald war freie Platzwahl.


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. Januar 2015)

Neues Jahr ,neuer Dämpfer


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

Gute Wahl, du wirst ihm lieben. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. Januar 2015)

Ich hoffe es doch. Mit dem Vivid bin ich eigentlich auch sehr zufriednn, aber der süfft und schätzt ohne Ende


----------



## rmfausi (8. Januar 2015)

Wenn du den Dämpfer eingefahren hast, dann schicke ihn zu "flatout suspensions" lasse einen Service machen. Dann ist er richtig geil. Meine persönliche Erfahrung. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Fibbs79 (8. Januar 2015)

Hatte meinen Vivid Air auch beim Gino von Flatout Suspensions. Ist wirklich top 
Allerdings musste ich 5 Wochen auf meinen Termin warten. Nach 2 Tagen hatte ich ihn dafür wieder in den Händen.


----------



## kneesliding (9. Januar 2015)

Gerade war der Postman da


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. Januar 2015)

Danke für den Tip. Zuerst muss mal der Vivid zum service, der hat keine Manieren, der schmatzt immer so laut  Aber dann weis ich ja wo ich ihn hingeben kann


----------



## Sarrois (9. Januar 2015)

Neues Besteck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (9. Januar 2015)

An welches Rad kommt die Forke? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Sarrois (9. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> An welches Rad kommt die Forke? Gruß rmfausi


575


----------



## rmfausi (9. Januar 2015)

Sauber. Ist es bis zum Gäsbock fertig? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## roeb (9. Januar 2015)

Heute kam Post aus den USA ...




... mit einem Spritzschutz gegen den nassen Winter ...





Außerdem gibt's noch was zum lesen


----------



## madmike85 (10. Januar 2015)

Neues Jahr, neues Rad.... 

Mehr Bilder folgen


----------



## madmike85 (10. Januar 2015)

Neue Pakete


----------



## Sarrois (10. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Sauber. Ist es bis zum Gäsbock fertig? Gruß rmfausi


Hi Rainer
Sollte feddisch sein, bin mir nur mit den Bremsen etwas unschlüssig
Und evtl. Nehme ich doch die 150er Pike

Uups und grad hats geklingelt.....


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2015)

Damit in der Kurpfalz die Gesamtzahl der Gänge wieder stimmt wird die von "1x1 auf 1x10-Aktion" mit "von 2x5 auf 1x1" gekontert .




RR-SSP by kelme_sis, on Flickr


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Meine Respekt bei 54-16 hast du. Das Münsterland wird Dir in den Waden brennen.  Wir werden aber bald eine neue Rechnung
auf machen müssen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> ... Wir werden aber bald eine neue Rechnung
> auf machen müssen. Gruß rmfausi


Darf ich dann wieder Schalten?


----------



## rmfausi (10. Januar 2015)

Ja.


----------



## Kelme (10. Januar 2015)

Wobei - ich "versau'" die Statistik am nächsten Samstag um 20 Gänge


----------



## Radler-01 (12. Januar 2015)

@Kelme: die Schräge des Kettenverlaufs am Schmalspurheld macht schon was her...!  Bin mal gespannt, was die Beine dazu sagen


----------



## haekel72 (12. Januar 2015)

Kellerfund von 1991 - Mal Neu Aufbauen^^


----------



## bike-runner (12. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Kellerfund von 1991 - Mal Neu Aufbauen^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (12. Januar 2015)

Jepp, wird ja ein Alt-Neu Aufbau, Lack war echt nicht mehr okay, auf den Bildern sah der Lack Gut aus aber echt viele Schrammen und Decals verschrammt! Im Classic forum habe ich mal nach einem Farbvorschlag gefragt - da gab es haue


----------



## bike-runner (12. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Jepp, wird ja ein Alt-Neu Aufbau, Lack war echt nicht mehr okay, auf den Bildern sah der Lack Gut aus aber echt viele Schrammen und Decals verschrammt! Im Classic forum habe ich mal nach einem Farbvorschlag gefragt - da gab es haue




sag ich doch, die classic jungs sind ohne gnade


----------



## lomo (12. Januar 2015)

Schlachtplatte wörtlich:




Lomo von *lomo* auf Flickr




Tajine von *lomo* auf Flickr

 .... is awwer alles net aus de Palz! ;-)


----------



## Sarrois (13. Januar 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte wörtlich:
> 
> .... is awwer alles net aus de Palz! ;-)


 
Uiui Tajine Foll Legga


----------



## Sarrois (13. Januar 2015)

Postmann hat am Samstag auch nette Sachen gebracht 








Und ne Dura Ace 11-fach, läuft ruhiger




Bald wird weitergebastelt


----------



## Radler-01 (13. Januar 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Schlachtplatte wörtlich:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



passt das in den Rucksack für´s Oischerre... ?


----------



## bike-runner (13. Januar 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> passt das in den Rucksack für´s Oischerre... ?





radler-01 schrieb:


> passt das in den Rucksack für´s Oischerre... ?





eher nid, den bis dohi esch se schun abgloffe und sicher vertilgt


----------



## kneesliding (14. Januar 2015)

Endlich sind die Felgen montiert 

Und gleich neue Reifen dazu, natürlich "Tubeless"


----------



## haekel72 (15. Januar 2015)

Fertig bis auf Decals, Sattel und Sattelklemme, sollte eigentlich mein Winterprojekt werden, hmm und Nun? 










Wie nennt man eigentlich ein Classic Bike mit Neuen und Alten (Original) Teilen?^^


----------



## lomo (15. Januar 2015)

Classicscheissdreck?
Kann ich auch ... Neuzugang ;-)




472_2_2 von *lomo* auf Flickr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (16. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> ... sollte eigentlich mein Winterprojekt werden, hmm und Nun?  ....



war ja auch kein richtiger Winter - von daher: Winter rum Rad fertig;  passt alles


----------



## franticz (17. Januar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Fertig bis auf Decals, Sattel und Sattelklemme, sollte eigentlich mein Winterprojekt werden, hmm und Nun?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




 hilf mir mit meinem^^


----------



## haekel72 (17. Januar 2015)

Decals angekommen^^


----------



## franticz (17. Januar 2015)

Druff machen und zeigen


----------



## haekel72 (17. Januar 2015)

Okay, Ferdich^^


----------



## DAKAY (17. Januar 2015)

Leider Geil!


----------



## kneesliding (22. Januar 2015)

Bestellt 





leider noch 2 wochen leiferzeit


----------



## rmfausi (22. Januar 2015)

Da hat wohl einer zu viel Geld und muss es loswerden. ;-) Viel Spass damit und schreib mal hier einen Erfahrungsbericht rein. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (24. Januar 2015)

Ein Neuankömmling. Die Farbe erinnert mich ans Sacré bleu. Wenn das Problem mit der Gabel sich lösen lässt, würde ich vielleicht nen Aufbaufred starten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roeb (25. Januar 2015)

Fat for Kids?


----------



## Optimizer (25. Januar 2015)

Hatte ich mal angedacht. Aber mit dem Rahmen gibts zwei Probleme:
Hinten wirds schon bei 2,0" knapp und ich bekomme nirgends eine 20" Gabel mit Discaufnahme und ungefähre Einbauhöhe von 350mm.

Btw: 20*4,0 bzw. 24*4,0 käme für mich als Fat4kids nicht in Frage. Z.Zt. finde ich nur das Genesis Caribou Jr. interessant.


----------



## storck-riesen (26. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ... und ich bekomme nirgends eine 20" Gabel mit Discaufnahme und ungefähre Einbauhöhe von 350mm.


 
Hast du schon die diversen Poison Themen im Unterforum durchforstet? Vielleicht findet sich da irgenwie ein Hinweis. Ich meine der ein oder andere hat eine 20Zoll Gabel bei Kubikes gekauft. Allerdings hab ich keine Ahnung ob Canti oder Disc. Aber die kann man(n) ja mal anfragen.
@Roelof hätte doch so eine Carbongabel für sein Superlight Projekt mit Formula R1 Disc, wenn ich mich nicht täusche!

Es gibt auch spezielle Themen im Unterforum die sich nur mit Gabeln für Kinderräder beschäftigen.


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

Guten Morgen!

Nein du täuscht dich nicht. So ein Teil hab ich verbaut. Die ist zwar super schön leicht, es steckt aber auch sehr viel Arbeit drinnen. Die kam original mit einem 1 1/8" Schaft mit einem Stahlgewinde oben drauf. Das Ding ist gedacht für einen Schaftverlängerung zum Schrauben, ich hab gerade keinen Link zu einem höherwertigen Teil zur Hand, aber für sowas. 

Das Gewinde musste runter und anstelle dessen wurde ein Reststück Carbonschaft (ich glaub es war was von Easton EC90sl, oder eine WCS-Carbon-Gabel) aufgeklebt. Dafür sollte man sich mit Faserverbundstoffen und 2-Komponentenklebern gut auskennen. Ohne diesen Umbau klemmt der Vorbau bei meinem Rahmen mit sehr kurzem Steuerrohr zur Hälfte auf dem Gewinde (führt zu geringerer Auflagefläche und eventuell Kerbwirkung, weil das Gewinde (Stahl) härter ist, als der Vorbau (Alu). Ich glaube im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass beim Ethanol das Steuerrohr länger war, wenn ich daran denke, mess ich mal nach. 

Für mich hat sich der Aufwand gelohnt. Eine Gabel mit so einem Gewicht ist derzeit nirgends anders zu bekommen und ich zweifle daran, dass sich das bald ändern wird. 

@Optimizer: was darf sie denn wiegen, die Forke deiner schlaflosen Nächte??


----------



## Luzy123 (26. Januar 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hatte ich mal angedacht. Aber mit dem Rahmen gibts zwei Probleme:
> Hinten wirds schon bei 2,0" knapp und ich bekomme nirgends eine 20" Gabel mit Discaufnahme und ungefähre Einbauhöhe von 350mm.
> 
> Btw: 20*4,0 bzw. 24*4,0 käme für mich als Fat4kids nicht in Frage. Z.Zt. finde ich nur das Genesis Caribou Jr. interessant.



Suchst Du Sowas: http://www.trialmarkt.de/Gabeln/Gabeln-20:::69_70.html oder http://www.berner-procycle.de/shop/index.php?page=product&info=401?


----------



## Optimizer (26. Januar 2015)

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Aber der Rahmen geht wohl wieder demnächst in den Bikemarkt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (27. Januar 2015)

Jetzt nur noch auf das passende Lager warten


----------



## HansDampf89 (29. Januar 2015)

Dann wäre jetzt alles da für ne Bastelstunde


----------



## Fibbs79 (29. Januar 2015)

Sau bloß den Karton nicht ein


----------



## HansDampf89 (29. Januar 2015)

Niemols.des is jo feinschdes Madrial. Mit viel Liebe und Hingabe hergestellt und veredelt Des is außerdem Babbedeggl


----------



## eL (29. Januar 2015)

was willst du umbasteln? von 2step auf solo Air ? taugt das 2step immer noch nicht?


----------



## HansDampf89 (29. Januar 2015)

Von der Lyrik nehme ich nur die Standrohre.  Daraus und aus meiner aktuellen Lyrik wird dann eine 180mm SoloAir


----------



## `Smubob´ (30. Januar 2015)

Ah, die Dichtungen sind ja auch von der Bauart mit nur einer Dichtung + Schaumstoffring. Da bin ich mal gespannt...


----------



## HansDampf89 (30. Januar 2015)

Eine Probefahrt ist dir genehmigt


----------



## roeb (4. Februar 2015)

Neues Cockpit fürs Fatty


----------



## madmike85 (4. Februar 2015)

Neu Scharfeneck heute Abend...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klatta (4. Februar 2015)

So neues Setup für 2015. Lefty Hybrid PBR und neuer Laufradsatz Ryde Edge 26 mit Aivee Naben.
Leider nur nen Handy Bild und schon verbaut.


----------



## NewK (4. Februar 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Neu Scharfeneck heute Abend... Anhang anzeigen 357185


Schön, aber Falscher Thread?


----------



## madmike85 (4. Februar 2015)

Ooouuuuooouuuu, Schande über mich
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber meine neue Kurbel ist auch auf dem Bild


----------



## NewK (4. Februar 2015)

Ah ja,... jetzt 
Naaa, passt schon! Passiert...


----------



## madmike85 (4. Februar 2015)

Sehr gnädig


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Februar 2015)

Hier mal ein Update meiner Bastelei:
Lyrik SoloAir RC2 DH 180mm


----------



## `Smubob´ (5. Februar 2015)

Motto: gut geschmiert ist halb gewonnen? 

Ich glaube, ich werde wohl auch mal Solo Air und eine etwas "knackigere" Dämpfung testen, vielleicht ergibt das eine angenehmere Federwegsausnutzung. Bin aktuell nicht wirklich voll zufrieden. Will mir eh mal eine gute gebrauchte Gabel als Ersatzteillager holen, bevor die Lyrik wirklich ausstirbt...

Bei mir tut sich in letzter Zeit nicht viel Schlachtplatten-relevantes... Hardtail geschlachtet und kein Schwein will die Teile  am Straßenrad endlich mal einiges an Shimano-Gelump rausgeworfen und durch wesentlich tauglichere Teile von Sram und Race Face ersetzt (davon gibts Fotos, wenn das Rad mal wieder sauber ist) und fürs FRX hab ich mir supergünstig neue Felgen geschnappt:


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Februar 2015)

Wie gesagt, darfst gerne testen. Mit der neuen Dämpfung, sofern dass denn mal was wird,  selbstverständlich auch


----------



## Deleted 38566 (6. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Motto: gut geschmiert ist halb gewonnen?
> 
> Ich glaube, ich werde wohl auch mal Solo Air und eine etwas "knackigere" Dämpfung testen, vielleicht ergibt das eine angenehmere Federwegsausnutzung. Bin aktuell nicht wirklich voll zufrieden. Will mir eh mal eine gute gebrauchte Gabel als Ersatzteillager holen, bevor die Lyrik wirklich ausstirbt...
> 
> Bei mir tut sich in letzter Zeit nicht viel Schlachtplatten-relevantes... Hardtail geschlachtet und kein Schwein will die Teile  am Straßenrad endlich mal einiges an Shimano-Gelump rausgeworfen und durch wesentlich tauglichere Teile von Sram und Race Face ersetzt (davon gibts Fotos, wenn das Rad mal wieder sauber ist) und fürs FRX hab ich mir supergünstig neue Felgen geschnappt:



Hi,

welche Felgen (Typ) von Spank sind denn die auf dem Bild?
Danke

Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (6. Februar 2015)

Steht drauf!

Spank Spike 35


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, darfst gerne testen. Mit der neuen Dämpfung, sofern dass denn mal was wird,  selbstverständlich auch


Werd ich definitiv machen! Bin schon sehr gespannt auf die Dämpfung. Kenne die Boxxer Dämpfung zwar nicht, aber ich kenne den Mario... 




stonelebs12 schrieb:


> welche Felgen (Typ) von Spank sind denn die auf dem Bild?


Wie der Mann von der Insel schon festgestellt hat: steht doch drauf  Extra für dich noch die volle Bezeichnung: Spank Spike 35AL Evo. Werden die aktuellen Subrosa ersetzen. Sind zwar ca. 60g pro Stück schwerer, haben aber mit 30mm auch 5mm mehr Maulweite  Und da die Speichenlänge passt, kann ich die einfach direkt umspeichen


----------



## kneesliding (6. Februar 2015)

Ich warte sehnsüchtig auf mein Procore. 
Leider erst April lieferbar


----------



## `Smubob´ (6. Februar 2015)

Ja, habe gesehen, dass du es dir bestellt hast. Kannst ja mal berichten, ob der Oli da was ordentliches "erfunden" hat  Finde das technisch auch extrem interessant, gerade in Verbindung mit schön breiten Felgen, aber der Preis ist mindestens 100% zu hoch für 2 leichte "RR-Reifen" und 2 Schläuche mit Doppelventil


----------



## Optimizer (10. Februar 2015)

Ticktack.....


 
@`Smubob´ : keine Monsterreifen und kein Spruch!


----------



## kneesliding (10. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal berichten



Mach ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (10. Februar 2015)

Wird die Uhr auf die Aheadkappe geschraubt oder ersetzt? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Optimizer (10. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Wird die Uhr auf die Aheadkappe geschraubt oder ersetzt? Gruß rmfausi


Ersetzt. Aber baut dann höher. Wollte ich zuerst am Fatty verbauen. Geht aber in Kombi mit dem Carbonexpander nicht...


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Februar 2015)

Die Post hat heute mal wieder was neues zum Spielen gebracht.


----------



## HansDampf89 (11. Februar 2015)

Und durch die unachtsamen Paketboten ist die Gabel kaputt gegangen...


----------



## cougar1982 (11. Februar 2015)

das ist bei cannondale normal die verkaufen eine gabel an zwei kunden. so verdienen die einfach mehr.


----------



## HansDampf89 (11. Februar 2015)

Schlimm... alles nur noch Gauner und Verbrecher


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Halbe Gabel, doppelter Preis. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## cougar1982 (12. Februar 2015)

doppelter preis stimmt nicht. ist ein vorjahresmodell das ich zum super preis bekommen habe. bei canyon hätte ich für das geld ein rad mit dem gleichen gewicht und vergleichbarer austattung  bekommen.


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

Neuer Vorbau, jetzt nur noch auf Gabel warten


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Ich habe mal wieder gebastelt:





Neue Reifen für den Frühling, neue Sattelstütze in gerade nicht verbogen,
neues RF NW Kettenblatt und die Kette hält. Neue Sperrklinken gab es auch die
Klingel kann glaube ich weg. 
Pedale werde wieder gegen Klickies getauscht.

Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (12. Februar 2015)

Wo gibt's die roten kettenblatt  schrauben?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Die hatte mein Händler da. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## haekel72 (12. Februar 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Wo gibt's die roten kettenblatt  schrauben?


http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/r...t/aid:712805?gclid=CJKLotTt3MMCFYLItAodPQ4APQ


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Pedale werde wieder gegen Klickies getauscht.


Die sinnvollste Änderung willst du wieder rückgängig machen...?


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Ja, ich komme mit Flats nicht klar. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## `Smubob´ (12. Februar 2015)

Ist mir völlig schleierhaft, wie das sein kann - vernünftige Pedale (sind die auf dem Bild) und Schuhe vorausgesetzt. Vermutlich bist du einfach so lange Klickies gefahren, dass die Umgewöhnung mittlerweile sehr/zu schwer ist...


----------



## rmfausi (12. Februar 2015)

Ich fahre schon immer Klickies, außer auf dem Stadtrad um normale Schuhe damit fahren zu können.


----------



## stuhli (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hab mich auch gewundert...Rainer und Flatpedal....geht ja garnet.
Ich hab letztens zum ersten mal 5.10 Impact vxi mit MI6 Sohle probiert....gegenüber meinen Shimano Schuhen ne andere Welt


----------



## `Smubob´ (13. Februar 2015)

Ich hab damals auch mit Klickies angefangen, war halt Standard zu der Zeit. Habe dann ja später auch nochmal ne Weile welche gefahren - bis mein Schlüsselbein wegen den Scheißdingern dran glauben musste  Ganz davon abgesehen bin ich der Meinung, dass niemand, der nicht bei Rennen um Sekunden fährt, irgendwelche Vorteile von den Dingern hat - und es gibt handfeste Fakten, die das belegen...! Asphaltgerollere (da fahr ich auch noch welche) und so "abartige" Sachen wie Singlespeed jetzt mal außen vor. Wie gesagt, ist für mich unbegreiflich, dass immer noch so viele Leute damit rumfahren, wo es eine Latte Nachteile aber keine nutzbaren (!) Vorteile bringt...  Zum Glück muss ich nicht alles verstehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (14. Februar 2015)

Ach, leichte Sachen hochfahren find ich mit Klicks immer noch toll, aber runter geht das gar nicht mehr.


----------



## Biker² (14. Februar 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ... und es gibt handfeste Fakten, die das belegen...!


Die da wären?

P.S.: Ich fahr selber Flat, weil nie Klick gelernt, aber ich kenne viele Klick Fahrer (meist Ältere) und die scheinen nicht unglücklich damit.
Und was die damit treiben unterscheidet sich nicht von dem was ich mit Flat fahre. Sollte man da nicht etwas offener sein, jedem das Seine und weniger Uniformismus? Nur weil einer nicht mit Klick fahren kann?


----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2015)

Als ich den Trail Scout und Technik Kurs machte waren einige mit Klick dabei und behaupteten alles fahren und machen zu können damit, am zweiten Tag war das große Schrauben angesagt - jeder hatte dann Flat! Aber jedem das Seine^^


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich hab auch mal wieder geschlachtet 



 
Den General hab ich verkauft


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2015)

Neue Sattelstütze - versenkbare Teile werden überbewertet


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Februar 2015)

Ernsthaft?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2015)

Ich warte noch auf meine Vecnum 200


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Ich hab auch mal wieder geschlachtet
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 359919
> Den General hab ich verkauft


Warum hast die Genaral verkauft ?


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Februar 2015)

Zum einen wollte ich das e13 testen, da es 6 statt 4 steighilfen hat.  Zum anderen kostet die xt Kassette mit e13 Ritzel so viel wie der General einzeln. Also auf Dauer die günstigere Variante was Verschleiß anbelangt


----------



## Fibbs79 (14. Februar 2015)

Verschleiß wird auch überbewertet


----------



## Thebike69 (14. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Zum einen wollte ich das e13 testen, da es 6 statt 4 steighilfen hat.  Zum anderen kostet die xt Kassette mit e13 Ritzel so viel wie der General einzeln. Also auf Dauer die günstigere Variante was Verschleiß anbelangt


Super, danke für die Info. 
Habe nen neuen LRS, werde mir die Kombi so kaufen


----------



## HansDampf89 (14. Februar 2015)

So sind Sie,die Liteville-Fahrer, über Geld spricht man nicht ,man schwimmt nur drin


----------



## haekel72 (14. Februar 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> So sind Sie,die Liteville-Fahrer, über Geld spricht man nicht ,man schwimmt nur drin


In meiner Firma bin ich der einzige von 6 der KEIN 301er fährt! Aber ich überlebs^^


----------



## kneesliding (15. Februar 2015)

Bissl was zum Spielen....


----------



## madmike85 (15. Februar 2015)

Schöner Helm


----------



## Optimizer (15. Februar 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


>


Huber!^^


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Huber!^^



Yep...
muss aber raus finden wie ich die einbaue .....


----------



## pfalz (17. Februar 2015)

Alte raus, Huber rein


----------



## sp00n82 (17. Februar 2015)

Dafür hast du dieses tolle Tool mitbestellt. 
Auf der Homepage gibts nen Video.


----------



## kneesliding (17. Februar 2015)

Well that was easy..


----------



## Thebike69 (17. Februar 2015)

Macht sich so ein Wechsel auf Huber soooo bemerkbar?


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Macht sich so ein Wechsel auf Huber soooo bemerkbar?


Sind Problemlos und laufen Jahre! Vor allem Super verarbeitet!


----------



## rmfausi (17. Februar 2015)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Macht sich so ein Wechsel auf Huber soooo bemerkbar?


Ja. Probiers aus und du willst nichts anderes mehr. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (18. Februar 2015)

Da ist das Ding


----------



## HansDampf89 (18. Februar 2015)

Nicht schlecht


----------



## rmfausi (18. Februar 2015)

Freiwillig? Oder war der Kurs gut? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## madmike85 (18. Februar 2015)

Sexy


----------



## haekel72 (18. Februar 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Freiwillig? Oder war der Kurs gut? Gruß rmfausi


Da ich mir in diesem Jahr kein neues Swoop 9.0 kaufen darf, gabs eben die Gabel und den Float x^^


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (19. Februar 2015)

Hör auf auf deine Frau zu hören. Hör auf uns


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (20. Februar 2015)

So,

da der Ergon micht nicht sooo überzuegt hat.
Was anderes Probiert, macht ein besseren eindrück.


----------



## HansDampf89 (26. Februar 2015)

Ich habe gesündigt


----------



## Kelme (26. Februar 2015)

Mitten in der Fastenzeit - tststs


----------



## HansDampf89 (26. Februar 2015)

Nä klar , in der Fastenzeit muss das Bike abnehmen


----------



## rmfausi (26. Februar 2015)

Es sind 9 Gänge zuviel, da ist noch genug Potenzial zum (Schaltungs)Fasten.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## madmike85 (27. Februar 2015)

Fastenzeit?? 
Trotzdem eine Kleinigkeit für das liebste Stück...


----------



## HansDampf89 (27. Februar 2015)

Die waren heute in Albersweiler bei der Tagespost dabei


----------



## Fibbs79 (27. Februar 2015)

Wer kann - der kann


----------



## haekel72 (3. März 2015)

Brandneu 2015, es Swoopt


----------



## scotty23 (4. März 2015)

Ahhh damned, gibts die jetzt echt in bunt? Sind m.M. einer der besten Griffe am Markt, leider
nur in schwarz. Cool 



haekel72 schrieb:


> Brandneu 2015, es Swoopt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2015)

Darauf warte ich seit Oktober 2014, sind die Mx Team


----------



## Don Stefano (4. März 2015)

Kann man die für Drehgriffe kürzen?


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kann man die für Drehgriffe kürzen?


Denke eher nicht!


----------



## saturno (4. März 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Kann man die für Drehgriffe kürzen?




warum nicht, die werden doch nur aussen mit der schraube geklemmt.


----------



## haekel72 (4. März 2015)

Sind aber zwei Schichten und die werden sich wohl lösen beim kürzen, ich würde du es nicht machen.


----------



## Radler-01 (5. März 2015)

ich hab mal meine Ergon-Griffe für Drehgriffschaltung gekürzt: der Schnitt war an den Gummiteilen trotz feiner Säge "nicht so prickelnd", was aber m. E. schlechter wiegt war der ungenaue Übergang der Griffkontur zu den Schaltgriffen. Das gibt -je nach Griffprofilierung- bis zu ca 2 mm Versatz und der stört dann irgendwann, weil sich das Gummi am Schaltgriff stärker abnutzt und dann die Kunststoffscheibe raussteht.

Besser gleich Drehgriff-taugliche Griffe kaufen.


----------



## Don Stefano (5. März 2015)

Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist die Oberseite sowieso die schwarze, oder?


----------



## haekel72 (5. März 2015)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann ist die Oberseite sowieso die schwarze, oder?


Ja zum großen Teil


----------



## XXXDriver (5. März 2015)

Meine Fanes wurde gestern endlich aus dem Winterschlaf geholt, dabei hat sie ein paar neue Teile bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (15. März 2015)

Ich habe meine Directmount Aufnahme endlich mal Sinnvoll genutzt und einen Flaschenöffner montiert


----------



## Thebike69 (15. März 2015)

Für irgendwas war das Ding nun doch zu gebrauchen
Trink meißt Schobbä, hab meinen mit Folie zugeklebt.


----------



## HansDampf89 (15. März 2015)

Man sollte über eine Version mit Korkenzieher nachdenken ...
@madmike85 ich hätte noch irgendwo zwei Rohlinge


----------



## madmike85 (15. März 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Man sollte über eine Version mit Korkenzieher nachdenken ...
> @madmike85 ich hätte noch irgendwo zwei Rohlinge


Die Rohlinge liegen bei mir, fertig könnte es wie folgt aussehen


----------



## Thebike69 (15. März 2015)

Geil, fehlt nur noch das Trinkmaterial und die Pfälzer-Schlachtplatte


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. März 2015)

Nach langem Überlegen durfte das Torque in Ruhestand und was neues kam in die Bude.
Rahmen war ein Angebot, dass man nur schwer ablehnen konnte, einige Teile wurden vom Canyon übernommen, andere sind neu.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (21. März 2015)

Mal was neues Probieren


----------



## madmike85 (22. März 2015)

Hoffentlich keine Ostereier...


----------



## cougar1982 (24. März 2015)

Neues Spielzeug für den Wald.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. März 2015)

Ach so noch eins bevor hier Diskussionen aufkommen. Ich Säge nicht irgendwo im Wald x-beliebige Bäume um.
die Daten 90cm Blattlänge gesammtlänge 101cm. Nix für Warmeier und Weichduscher


----------



## madmike85 (26. März 2015)

Endlich, nach langen Wartezeiten und Lieferzeiten konnte ich ein Glücksgriff erzielen...


----------



## Fibbs79 (26. März 2015)

Reifengrundsatzdiskussion?


----------



## Radler-01 (26. März 2015)

... 

 ... egal welche Größe ...


----------



## rmfausi (27. März 2015)

Ich fahre weiter 26"! Freue mich schon auf meinen neuen 26er LRS, der alte knarzt schon wie Sau.


----------



## Joshua60 (27. März 2015)

Hoffentlich weiterhin in schönem Rot


----------



## rmfausi (27. März 2015)

Joshua60 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich weiterhin in schönem Rot



Nabe und Nippel in rot, Felge und Speichen in freundlichem schwarz.  Bilder gibts dann wenn sie da sind.
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2015)

Hihi. Kaum aus dem Urlaub zurück, ist die Post vom Hauptzollamt Frankfurt da. Ungekürzt 550gr.


----------



## lomo (28. März 2015)

Qu’est-ce que c’est?


----------



## Kelme (28. März 2015)

Ultra-leichte-fette-Gabelzugabe


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Qu’est-ce que c’est?


Der Anfang der totalen Destruktion. Am Samstag gibts die letzte Ölung...


----------



## Radler-01 (28. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> ...Ungekürzt 550gr....



wichtig isses nur, am richtigen Ende abzuschneiden, sonst bringt die ganze Gewichtsersparnis nix... .


----------



## Optimizer (29. März 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> wichtig isses nur, am richtigen Ende abzuschneiden, sonst bringt die ganze Gewichtsersparnis nix... .



Haha.....

Ausgepackt:


----------



## Radler-01 (30. März 2015)

feines "Backwerk"   (hattest Du nicht schon eine Carbongabel drin?)


----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> feines "Backwerk"   (hattest Du nicht schon eine Carbongabel drin?)


Ja. Hatte schon eine...die ist allerdings weiß und ich wollte eine Schwarze...ohne Decals.

Heute gabs noch etwas Neues für die Schlachtplatte:


----------



## Bonsaibiker (31. März 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Ja. Hatte schon eine...die ist allerdings weiß und ich wollte eine Schwarze...ohne Decals.
> 
> Heute gabs noch etwas Neues für die Schlachtplatte:
> Anhang anzeigen 374024


Das geht besser und gab's bei mir am Samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (31. März 2015)

Der Spalter sieht aber nicht trail- und Rucksacktauglich aus....
Achso...es gab heute noch ein paar orangene Teilchen...
Für den Kopf:




Für die Hände:




Für die Füße:




Und dann noch extra lange Schrauben für die Bremsscheibe:


----------



## black soul (1. April 2015)

coole farbe, und die axt.......... die axt im walde erspart.. usw


----------



## cougar1982 (1. April 2015)

die kleine axt hast aber nur gekauft weil der griff auch orange ist oder?
ich kann mich mit den plastik griffen von fiskars garnicht anfreunden.


----------



## Fibbs79 (1. April 2015)

Die Axt zählt sicher auch als Meinungsverstärker bei der Einholung von Genehmigungen bei der Frau die bei ihm wohnt *duckundweg*


----------



## fruchtmoose (1. April 2015)

Das ist keine Axt - mit sehr viel Wohlwollen könnte es der versierte Hobbygärtner aber mit einem Beil verwechseln ..


----------



## cougar1982 (1. April 2015)

aber wenn wir gerade bei der farbe orange und holzbearbeitung sind habe ich auch was neues. der osterhase war bei mir schon da. gestern habe ich meine neue husqvarna bekommen. dafür geht die alte stihl die nächsten tage in die bucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (1. April 2015)

Holzbearbeitung und orange... da kann ich mithalten:






 (ich bin im feineren Bereich tätig, also wenn Husqvarna & Co durch sind...)


----------



## cougar1982 (1. April 2015)

ah ein kleiner assy. also den bit meine ich


----------



## Optimizer (1. April 2015)

Nachzügler....natürlich auch in orange:


----------



## Radler-01 (1. April 2015)

sehr gute Wahl - genau das hab ich letztes Jahr an meinen Dackelschneider montiert... Herstellerempfehlung war vom RZB


----------



## Optimizer (2. April 2015)

Und die nächsten Päckchen sind da....


----------



## haekel72 (2. April 2015)

OTon meiner Frau: Und jedes mal wenn mein puls anfängt zu steigen, ist das Paket doch wieder für dich!


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. April 2015)

Ich habe diese Woche leider vergeblich gewartet


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. April 2015)

So, das erste Teil für den Umstieg auf eine neue Schaltung ist da. Fehlen nur noch die Kleinteile


----------



## HansDampf89 (10. April 2015)

Endlich ist die Gabel wieder da  und ne neue Kurbel hat der Postbote auch noch mitgebracht


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

Das Ende eines Fatbikes...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HansDampf89 (12. April 2015)

Nach wer sagts denn... alles Schrott!  Bloß kein Fatbike kaufen, die Dinger fallen einfach auseinander


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

Ich habs nur einmal schief angeguggt und ihm gedroht, dass ich ein Rennrad aus ihm mach....


----------



## madmike85 (12. April 2015)

Na dann wäre ich auch lieber auseinander gefallen


----------



## Radler-01 (12. April 2015)

Gestern war's noch ganz 
Ich wusste nicht, daß es so schlecht um es steht . Ich glaub, das muß dringend zur Reha...


----------



## Fibbs79 (12. April 2015)

Eigentlich hättest du es auch gleich am Starkenbrunnen streichen lassen können


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2015)

Putzen, fetten und zusammenbauen, auf geht's. Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Optimizer (12. April 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Putzen, fetten und zusammenbauen, auf geht's. Gruß rmfausi.


Wird mit Chemie und Glaskugeln geputzt!


----------



## rmfausi (12. April 2015)

Sehr fein, so ist's recht.


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2015)

Nach 10langen Wochen endlich wieder zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (17. April 2015)

10 Wochen? 
Haben die dir eine neue gebaut oder was?


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2015)

So ähnlich.
Flatout Suspensions ist auf über 2 Monate ausgebucht


----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2015)

Ist ja fast wie bei der vecnum, das muss man auf eine neue 10-12 Monate Warten^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. April 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Ist ja fast wie bei der vecnum, das muss man auf eine neue 10-12 Monate Warten^^



Die hab ich vor 3 Monaten geordert....  Bin mal gespannt


----------



## haekel72 (17. April 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Die hab ich vor 3 Monaten geordert....  Bin mal gespannt


Wirst begeistert sein, habe mein Los einem Kumpel gegeben, der Knutscht mich heute noch^^, ich habe noch genug auf >Lager, irgendwann kommt die Vecnum auch zu mir!


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2015)

3x grün zeitgleich bestellt in England, Frankreich und Deutschland. Welche Lieferung kam wohl zuletzt an?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## haekel72 (24. April 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> 3x grün zeitgleich bestellt in England, Frankreich und Deutschland. Welche Lieferung kam wohl zuletzt an?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 380852 Anhang anzeigen 380853 Anhang anzeigen 380854


England - was sonst?^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2015)

Nee..


----------



## delphi1507 (24. April 2015)

Dann Frankreich... 

Gesendet von meinem ASUS_T00J mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2015)

Jetzt bleibt ja nur noch ein Land übrig


----------



## rmfausi (24. April 2015)

Tschörmany???


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2015)

England (CRC verschickt jetzt mit Hermes)  und Frankreich hatten bereits nach 2 Tagen geliefert. Deutschland folgte am 3.Tag.

Bestellt wurde gegen 17Uhr. Alle 3 Artikel waren vorrätig.


----------



## Optimizer (24. April 2015)

Hatten die nur grün oder auch was in Orange?


----------



## Fibbs79 (24. April 2015)

Hab nur nach grün geschaut.  
Hier die 3 Versender:

www.alltricks.fr
www.chainreactioncycles.com
www.bike24.de


----------



## sp00n82 (24. April 2015)

Das ist unfair, da wars noch 16 Uhr in England!

2 Tage hatte ich allerdings noch nie bei CRC.


----------



## madmike85 (25. April 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Hatten die nur grün oder auch was in Orange?


Meine Lieferung kam in Orange...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (28. April 2015)

Habe heute etwas bekommen in 26". 








Der rote Lenker ist von gestern. 
Gruß rmfausi


----------



## Hardtail94 (29. April 2015)

Für die Ingeborg gab's ne MST-Kartusche, nachdem die CO3-Kartusche einfach nicht dicht zu bekommen war, und nen Lenker mit weniger Rise (nur mal so zum Testen).






Und ein Rennradl kam ins Haus. 
Primär zum Kondi-Training aber auch um einfach mal auf gemütlichen Touren durch die Pfalz zu schlendern.
Da merkt mal erstmal, was VORTRIEB! bedeutet


----------



## Fibbs79 (30. April 2015)

Weiter gehts mit grünen Teilen...


----------



## guru39 (30. April 2015)

Ich werfe mal gelb in die Runde


----------



## Optimizer (1. Mai 2015)

Und ich orange...
Anhang anzeigen 382460


----------



## haekel72 (5. Mai 2015)

Die Sucht^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2015)

Ich bleib bei grün:


----------



## Luzy123 (5. Mai 2015)

@Fibbs:Was macht man damit?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Mai 2015)

Löcher stopfen  
Felgenband...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## scotty23 (6. Mai 2015)

Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit blau...


----------



## Optimizer (6. Mai 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit blau...


Sind das "normale" Klemmgriffe? Ich mag Lizardskins (vorallem am Crosser).


----------



## haekel72 (6. Mai 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Ich versuche es jetzt mal mit blau...


Die habe ich auch in Grün am Carbon und vor allem ohne Verschraubung!^^


----------



## scotty23 (6. Mai 2015)

Hi,

nö, werden geklebt, guckst Du hier:
http://www.inside-mtb.de/tests/lizard-skins-dsp-griffe-test/

Gruß


----------



## scotty23 (6. Mai 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Die habe ich auch in Grün am Carbon und vor allem ohne Verschraubung!^^



Habe sie noch nicht montiert, halten die mit dem Kleber?


//Markus


----------



## haekel72 (6. Mai 2015)

scotty23 schrieb:


> Habe sie noch nicht montiert, halten die mit dem Kleber?
> 
> 
> //Markus


Bombe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (8. Mai 2015)

Hmmm.

kann nicht sagen ob die gefallen oder ob die mir nicht gefallen...


----------



## kneesliding (9. Mai 2015)

So, James ist überglücklich  Sein erstes.....


----------



## madmike85 (9. Mai 2015)

Zwei Schwarzwälder in der Pfalz....


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Mai 2015)

Der Speedneedle ist top. Hab ich ne halbe Ewigkeit an meinem Bergwerk gefahren. Trotz seiner Leichtigkeit ist er super bequem


----------



## HansDampf89 (9. Mai 2015)

Bei denne Schwarzwälder fehlt die Kirsch


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (12. Mai 2015)

Mal schauen ob die mit den Vaults mithalten können 
Wenn nicht auch egal, wiegen trotzdem 160g weniger


----------



## madmike85 (15. Mai 2015)

Anderer Hersteller, selber Wald und nicht für den Arsch sondern zum Lenken...
aber wieder ohne Kirsche und Sahne  ￼


----------



## Optimizer (15. Mai 2015)

Ich machs mal spannend....


----------



## rmfausi (15. Mai 2015)

Na also, geht doch. Schwarz ist immer eine gute Farbe. Viel Spass, Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## Radler-01 (18. Mai 2015)

im Moment/bis jetzt hatte mir weiß besser gefallen...  Aber ich vermute, das wird bestimmt noch gut (Stealth-Fat-Bomber)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (18. Mai 2015)

Es ist schon gut. Allerdings fehlen noch Decals. Die kommen hoffentlich noch diese Woche...


----------



## rmfausi (18. Mai 2015)

Gute Arbeit. Sieht klasse aus.


----------



## eL (19. Mai 2015)

iss dat ne orangschene kette oder täusch ik mia da?


----------



## Optimizer (19. Mai 2015)

eL schrieb:


> iss dat ne orangschene kette oder täusch ik mia da?


Dem ist so! Orangschene Kette!


----------



## scylla (19. Mai 2015)

Edle Farbe, kommt gut! 
Ich hab einen Moment gebraucht um es als Fatty zu identifizieren.


----------



## lomo (19. Mai 2015)

scylla schrieb:


> Edle Farbe, kommt gut!
> Ich hab einen Moment gebraucht um es als Fatty zu identifizieren.



Schwarz macht schlank


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Mai 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Schwarz macht schlank



Fahrer oder Bike? 
Das Bike wäre ja schlank genug  #duckundweg#


----------



## madmike85 (22. Mai 2015)

Mein Freund der Postbote...


----------



## Radler-01 (23. Mai 2015)

Mal sehn, was dran ist an den Rädern, an denen alles ab ist...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rmfausi (23. Mai 2015)

Trau dich.


----------



## Radler-01 (24. Mai 2015)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Trau dich.


Mach ich heute - einmal Weinbiet, am späten Nachmittag damit mich keiner leiden sieht


----------



## Timebandit (25. Mai 2015)

Neu im Pfälzer Wald. Fühlt sich hier in der Gegend sehr wohl.
Greez,...


----------



## roeb (27. Mai 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> Mach ich heute - einmal Weinbiet, am späten Nachmittag damit mich keiner leiden sieht



Am Anfang wirst du kotzen, dann wirst du es lieben


----------



## Taranaki (27. Mai 2015)

Er übt schon mal für die Rehbergtour 2016


----------



## Radler-01 (28. Mai 2015)

Bis dahin hätte ich zumindest genug Zeit...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (29. Mai 2015)

Sodele....ich geh jetzt mal raus, ein bisschen Beläge einbremsen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2015)

Da hier in letzter Zeit schon öfters die Lizard Skins DSP Griffe aufgetaucht sind... könnte bitte mal jemand ein Vergleichs-Feedback mit den ODI Rogue abgeben?


@ Topic: Ich habe die Tage nach 2 Jahren mit 42-11 Kassette und X9 Schaltwerk letzteres endlich rausgeworfen, da mir die Schaltvorgänge zu träge waren. Jetzt hängt an gleicher Stelle ein Sram X1 (5 Wochen Lieferzeit ) und wartet darauf, eingestellt und getestet zu werden - ich freu mich schon wie ein kleines Kind drauf  Einziges Manko: für den Umbau (Sram 11-fach Schaltwerk mit 10-fach Kassette) muss ich jetzt einen 10-fach Shimano Shifter benutzen und deren Ergonomie und Haptik finde ich einfach nur unterirdisch


----------



## Optimizer (1. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da hier in letzter Zeit schon öfters die Lizard Skins DSP Griffe aufgetaucht sind... könnte bitte mal jemand ein Vergleichs-Feedback mit den ODI Rogue abgeben?



Ich kann dir jetzt keinen Vergleich mit ODI Rogue machen, aber vorher hatte ich Sixpack K-Trix Griffe dran (die hatten schon ne weichere Gummimischung). Ich fühl mich mit den Lizard Skins wohler. Bin sogar zuletzt ne Tour ohne Handschuhe gefahren. Momentan sind die geschäumten Griffe ja stark im kommen. Was die Abnutzung betrifft, kann ich noch nicht so viel sagen. Das Orange ist allerdings schon recht dreckig.

Gruß
Der Optimizer - Mist...den Smubob zitiert...


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Juni 2015)

Ich hab mich grad schon gewundert...


> Optimizer zitierte deinen Beitrag im Thema Pfälzer Schlachtplatte - Teil 1




Lass mal den Fibbs probe-fingern, der fährt/fuhr seit Jahren die Rogue. Mir geht's hauptsächlich drum, wie weich (evtl. auch ZU weich?) und griffig die sind. Da sind Rogue & Co. (z. B. auch Lizard Skins Northshore oder Race Face Strafe) für mich aktuell die unangetastete Referenz. Und bevor ich das Geld zum Fenster raus werfe, wenn sie doch nix für mich sind, hake ich lieber mal nach. Vielleicht kriege ich sie ja auch mal noch real in die Finger...
Farbliche "Abnutzung" ist mir wurscht, ich fahre eh ausschließlich schwarze Griffe.


----------



## Optimizer (2. Juni 2015)

Also eigentlich sind die eher hart als weich. Der Gummi der ganzen Klemmgriffe gibt eher nach als das Geschäumte der LizardSkins


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Juni 2015)

Hmm, "hart" klingt für micht jetzt nicht so gut, ich mag es eher weich. Deshalb auch die "fleischigen", dicken Driffe á la Rogue. Ich muss die Teile wohl doch besser mal irgendwo selbst in die Hand bekommen...


----------



## HansDampf89 (2. Juni 2015)

@'Smubob' die Griffe reißen es nicht raus ... dein Torque ist trotzdem noch ein Kilo zu schwer


----------



## Fibbs79 (2. Juni 2015)

Ich liebe die Rogue. Hab ich mir gerade in grün zugelegt. Vorallem kann man eine Klemmschelle durch den Bedienhebel der Kindshock Sattelstütze ersetzen. Sieht dann schön aufgeräumt aus


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)




----------



## sp00n82 (5. Juni 2015)

Für dich, oder hast du das jetzt im Laden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

is für mich. muss ja testen was ich verkaufe.


----------



## rmfausi (5. Juni 2015)

Funktioniert das Procore System nur mit Schwalbe Reifen oder kann man da auch was gescheites damit fahren? Gruß rmfausi


----------



## guru39 (5. Juni 2015)

Man kann auch was g´scheites damit fahrn


----------



## Kelme (5. Juni 2015)

... wenn man gescheit fahren kann


----------



## HansDampf89 (6. Juni 2015)




----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Juni 2015)

So, ich mach mal wieder den "Smubob"... 



HansDampf89 schrieb:


> @'Smubob' die Griffe reißen es nicht raus ... dein Torque ist trotzdem noch ein Kilo zu schwer


Ich will die nicht fürs Torque, sondern für den Asphalt-Hobel. Der Carbonlenker an dem Teil ist nicht für Schraubgriffe freigegeben, sonst wären da deine Rogues drauf...!  Mein Torque ist übrigens nicht zu schwer. ICH hab damit den Gäsbock geschafft  



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Ich liebe die Rogue. Hab ich mir gerade in grün zugelegt. Vorallem kann man eine Klemmschelle durch den Bedienhebel der Kindshock Sattelstütze ersetzen. Sieht dann schön aufgeräumt aus


Sieht zwar gut aus, bedient sich aber sowas von beschissen, dass man es mit Worten nicht beschreiben kann - finde ich. Da müsste ich die Hand fast völlig vom Griff lösen  So gehts ganz entspannt nur durch Daumenbewegung bei voller Fahrt  Habe, unabhängig von dem Ganzen, aber auch schon überlegt, den LEV-Hebel durch etwas, das ich unter den Lenker hängen kann, zu ersetzen - das wäre noch ergonomischer...



HansDampf89 schrieb:


>


Wusste ichs doch, dass du an was Neuem dran bist...! Vom Gunter? FRX wird dann zum Parkbike? Der Rahmen ist aber keine gute Basis für deinen Leichtbauwahn...!


----------



## HansDampf89 (8. Juni 2015)

Mal schauen ob ich dasTorque behalte... Boxxer wäre ja jetzt da, aber ob sich das für die paar Parkbesuche im Jahr lohnt...  

Ja, ein Leichtgewicht ist er nicht, aber verdammt geil.
Hab ihn in Kandel gekauft beim Vertical Ride


----------



## madmike85 (8. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> So, ich mach mal wieder den "Smubob"...
> 
> Ich will die nicht fürs Torque, sondern für den Asphalt-Hobel. Der Carbonlenker an dem Teil ist nicht für Schraubgriffe freigegeben, sonst wären da deine Rogues drauf...!  Mein Torque ist übrigens nicht zu schwer. ICH hab damit den Gäsbock geschafft
> [￼/QUOTE]



Ernsthaft? Keine Schraubgriffe? Was ist mit Schaltung und Bremse? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wenn ich jetzt mit einem Panzer bei beim 24h Rennen in LeMans mit fahre, ist es ja auch kein Rennwagen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ￼


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2015)

HansDampf89 schrieb:


> Mal schauen ob ich dasTorque behalte... Boxxer wäre ja jetzt da, aber ob sich das für die paar Parkbesuche im Jahr lohnt...
> 
> Ja, ein Leichtgewicht ist er nicht, aber verdammt geil.
> Hab ihn in Kandel gekauft beim Vertical Ride


Das kann ich dir vorab schon sagen: es lohnt sich nicht. Zumal für Otto-Normal-Fahrer wie uns die Vorteile gegenüber einem stabilen Enduro sehr/zu gering sind...

Naja, "geil" ist keine funktionelle Eigenschaft  Ich bin das Ding noch nicht gefahren, aber ich bezweifle, dass das im Vergleich zum '12er FRX nennenswerte Vorteile bringt (von meinem Standpunkt aus). So von der Anlenkung her sieht mir das stark nach straff im Sitzen und plüschig im Stehen aus, wie die meisten VPP Hinterbauten. Hatte ich schon, will ich nicht wieder haben...! Behalte den Rahmen besser erstmal!
Achso, hat der Schorsch auch Banshee, hatte ich nicht aufm Schirm. Zu Banshee hätte ich einen direkteren Kontakt gehabt...! 




madmike85 schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Keine Schraubgriffe? Was ist mit Schaltung und Bremse?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deesbaddl!  Es geht um das ÄUßERE Ende des Lenkers, dort darf nix geklemmt werden...! Habe ich zwar aktuell mit maßgefertigten Barplugs umgangen (aktuell sind da klassische Ergons drauf), aber das funzt leider nicht mit normalen Schraubgriffen.

Ich wollte ihn ja nur aufziehen, weil er wegen deiner Verletzung nicht gestartet ist  ...und da sein Torque auch hätte 12kg wiegen können und es ihm nix gebracht hätte  Und ich hab auch dieses Jahr wieder genug Leute mit deutlich leichteren Bikes bergauf (!) stehen lassen... also keine Sorge, auch wenn ich selbst "Leichtbau" bin (und gerade echt nicht besonders gut im Training), ich komme mit meinem Panzer gut zurecht  frag meine deutlich jüngeren und fitteren Mitfahrer, die eure Startplätze übernommen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (9. Juni 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon das der Kommentar darauf gerichtet war, das adelt @HansDampf89 aber, diese Solidarität. Blut ist eben dicker als Wasser


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Juni 2015)

Wahre Geschwisterliebe 


"Schlachtplatte" ist ja das richtige Stichwort... dein Knie muss unters Messer?


----------



## madmike85 (9. Juni 2015)

Mein Knie war gestern morgen unterm Messer ...


----------



## haekel72 (9. Juni 2015)

So, mal was neues fürs Swoop, im Set mit Scheiben, Adapter, Set zum Zugkürzen für Gute 319€! Neu!


----------



## eL (9. Juni 2015)

wo denn?


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Juni 2015)

Gute Besserung @madmike85


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (9. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gute Besserung @madmike85


Danke


----------



## haekel72 (9. Juni 2015)

eL schrieb:


> wo denn?


www.mantel.com
War überrascht als die Scheiben und Adapter dabei waren^^


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (10. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> ...Deesbaddl!  Es geht um das ÄUßERE Ende des Lenkers...


Gott sei Dank hast du ÄUßERE groß geschrieben, sonst hätte Mike wohl ewig nach dem INNEREN Ende des Lenkers gesucht.


----------



## `Smubob´ (10. Juni 2015)

3 Steps Ahead schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank hast du ÄUßERE groß geschrieben, sonst hätte Mike wohl ewig nach dem INNEREN Ende des Lenkers gesucht.





Auch von mir gute Besserung @madmike85 !


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2015)




----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Juni 2015)

Der Steuersatzaustreiber taugt nix. Die gefederten Teile sind nacheinander abgebrochen. Der Steuersatz hat sich trotz WD40 keinen Millimeter bewegt. Glaub der wurde mit dem Rahmen verschweißt oder so ähnlich.
Gibts es noch eine Alternative außer Schweißbrenner und Co?


----------



## Lynus (10. Juni 2015)

Ist nur eine Idee, aber wär´s möglich einen länglichen Holzklotz längs ins Steuerrohr reinzuschieben, dann um 90° drehen, damit auf der Lagerschale aufliegt ohne mit dem Rohr zu verkanten. Anschliessend von oben mit etwas großflächigem (Hammerstiel?) raushämmern. Wie gesagt, keine Garantie, keine Erfahrung. Ist mir nur grad so eingefallen.


----------



## Tobsn (11. Juni 2015)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Gibts es noch eine Alternative außer Schweißbrenner und Co?


Kältespray.


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (11. Juni 2015)

Kann los gehen


----------



## Hardtail94 (18. Juni 2015)

Sorry, wenn das nicht ganz hier rein passt...

Kann mir jmd. einen gut sortierten Radladen in der Nähe von Frankenthal empfehlen, bei dem man Protektorenwesten anprobieren kann?
Habe das Problem, dass mein Atlas NeckBrace nirgendwo passt außer bei Marken-eigenen...

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (25. Juni 2015)

Diese Woche mit der Post gekommen:

29" Crest-Tune Cannonball/Kong Cx-Ray
Die Laufräder hatte ich bei ebay ersteigert. Zwei monate alt von Deutschen Laufradbauer gebaut. Leider war die Speichenspannung sehr ungleichmäßig. Also gleich wieder eingepackt und zu einem richtigen Laufradbauer geschickt.





Und das zweite Paar ist jetzt ein Jahr alt und hatte nach einem Heftigen durschlag eine Delle bis ins Felgenbett. Also auch gleich mit weggeschickt.




Ich kann euch nur empfehlen kauft bei ordentlichen Laufradbauern. Da zahlt man vielleicht erstmal ein paar € mehr aber man hat was ordentliches was länger hält und einen guten Service. ich habe mein Lehrgeld mit dem Ebaykauf bezahlt. Ab jetzt gehen alle meine Laufräder zu Speer und ich kaufe auch nur noch dort.


----------



## Fibbs79 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte meine Laufräder auch von Speer 

Neue Lager für mein Steuersatz (Lagerschalen lassen sich ja nicht ausbauen)


----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Juni 2015)

Hardtail94 schrieb:


> Habe das Problem, dass mein Atlas NeckBrace nirgendwo passt außer bei Marken-eigenen...


Wenn auch etwas verspätet: Das scheint ein generelles Problem der Teile zu sein...! Habe das Atlas Brace genau deshalb auch wieder zurück geschickt. Ohne Jacket top, mit (in meinem Fall Dainese Impact Armour) hat es einfach nicht funktioniert. Hing trotz Gurt nach <1/2 Abfahrt auf einer der grünen Strecken in Lac Blanc permanent am Helm 




cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch nur empfehlen kauft bei ordentlichen Laufradbauern. Da zahlt man vielleicht erstmal ein paar € mehr aber man hat was ordentliches was länger hält und einen guten Service.


Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Bei Laufrädern wird viel zu viel Schrott abgeliefert was den Aufbau angeht. Alternative: selber bauen, da weiß man auch, was man hat  (ja, ich weiß, ist nicht für jedermann eine realistische Option)

Habe mir letztens für mein 26 Zoll "Rennrad" als Ersatz für den uralten ZZYZX Original-LRS, der schwerer als mein alter Bikepark-LRS vom FRX war  einen halbwegs leichten (<1700g) Lowest Budget LRS bei Actionsports bestellt (Deore Naben, Laser Speichen, Alu Nippel, XM117 Felgen). Dachte mir, sparste dir den Aufwand vom Einspeichen, selbst Speichenspannung checken und ggf. nachzentrieren ist ja kein Problem. Tauglicher Zentrierständer und Tensiometer sind ja vorhanden. Beide Laufräder liefen zwar astrein rund, ansonsten war aber echt ALLES verkackt...  nicht mittig (an einem Rad fast 2mm), Unterschiede bei den Speichenspannungen bis zu 400% (!!), Speichenspannungen generell zu niedrig, Nippel kaputtgedreht, Nippel nicht gescheit gefettet, falsche Speichenlängen verbaut  Dass sich so ein Murksladen auch noch selbst "Die Laufradprofis" nennt, ist brechreizerrregend. Ich habe so lange gebraucht, den LRS vernünftig nachzuzentrieren (also so, dass ALLES passt, vor allem doe Speichenspannungen), dass ich ihn am Ende doch fast hätte komplett selbst aufbauen können...


----------



## Kerosin0815 (27. Juni 2015)

Hatte bis jetzt 5 LRS von AS.Zeitraum 2006-2014.Alle einwandfrei bis auf einen wo die Spannung etwas lasch war.
2012 dann einen LRS gekauft von einem "etablierten" Laufradbauer der auch hier im Forum Aktiv ist.
Hab mir gedacht...hey...kaufst mel was gescheites.Der Satz war fast doppelt so teuer wie der AS Satz.Mit vergleichbaren Komponenten.
Leider war ich sehr enttäuscht was Speichenspannung/Rundlauf und den Aufbau an sich anging.Da hatte ich für knapp über 760€ mit "Standard" Komponenten(Flow/Hope) einfach deutlich mehr erwartet.Habe den LRS dann wieder zur Nacharbeit zurückgeschickt.
Nach über 4 Wochen kam er dann auch wieder zurück.Mitten in der Saison 
Auf jeden Fall würde ich pauschal nicht sagen das die Sätze von AS grundsätzlich mies sind.
Wenn dem so wäre würde AS kaum so viele LRS seit Jahren verkaufen können.


----------



## haekel72 (27. Juni 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kann ich nur unterschreiben. Bei Laufrädern wird viel zu viel Schrott abgeliefert was den Aufbau angeht. Alternative: selber bauen, da weiß man auch, was man hat  (ja, ich weiß, ist nicht für jedermann eine realistische Option)


Hi, ich hatte mit meinen Trace En von Superstatr Comp. wohl Glück (kennst die Ja)^^


----------



## Kelme (27. Juni 2015)

Braucht wahrscheinlich kein Mensch, aber der Klang ...




Spurcycles Sound by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juni 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Braucht wahrscheinlich kein Mensch, aber der Klang ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ach du Gott. 
Könnte allerdings bei den etwas... nunja, betagteren Wegmitbenutzern ins Leere laufen, da der Klang schon recht hell ist.


----------



## A7XFreak (27. Juni 2015)

Nen Kollege fährt neuerdings mit so nem Ding am Lenker durch die Gegend: http://www.swisstrailbell.ch/


----------



## sp00n82 (27. Juni 2015)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Nen Kollege fährt neuerdings mit so nem Ding am Lenker durch die Gegend: http://www.swisstrailbell.ch/


Mach ich auch, ist klasse, gerade wenn man alleine fährt / der erste einer Gruppe ist.

// Edit
Auf der Webseite sind einige Läden in Deutschland angegeben, die meisten versenden die Trailbell auch, muss man nur per E-Mail nachfragen. Kommt uU billiger als aus der Schweiz, wo evtl. auch noch Einfuhrumsatzsteuer anfallen kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (28. Juni 2015)

Weiter gehts mit Grün 





Priorität bei *meinen* Handschuhen: kein Klettverschluss


----------



## roeb (2. Juli 2015)

Neues Spielzeug seit letzer Woche. Noch paar Kleinigkeiten stören, aber es macht schon ein Heidenspass!


----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2015)

@roeb ich hab eben mal gedanklich gezählt...

Wenn Du mal nicht weißt wohin mit den Räder > ich hab Garage, Keller und Gartenhaus... und ich fahr sie dann auch mal, damit sie sich nicht kaputtstehen...


----------



## haekel72 (3. Juli 2015)

Wer Hatt der Hatt!^^


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @roeb ich hab eben mal gedanklich gezählt...
> 
> Wenn Du mal nicht weißt wohin mit den Räder > ich hab Garage, Keller und Gartenhaus... und ich fahr sie dann auch mal, damit sie sich nicht kaputtstehen...


Bei der Anzahl an Defekten an den Rädern bei ihm, ist es nicht verkehrt, mehrere zu haben...


----------



## roeb (3. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Bei der Anzahl an Defekten an den Rädern bei ihm, ist es nicht verkehrt, mehrere zu haben...



Also soviel ist ja auch wieder nicht defekt  Nur irgendwie gibt eine konstante an defekten wenn ich mit dir auf Tour bin  Aber in dem Bereich habe ich mich ja nun auch gebessert 



radler-01 schrieb:


> @roeb ich hab eben mal gedanklich gezählt...
> 
> Wenn Du mal nicht weißt wohin mit den Räder > ich hab Garage, Keller und Gartenhaus... und ich fahr sie dann auch mal, damit sie sich nicht kaputtstehen...



Unter der Woche könnte sich das eine oder andere Rad in NW durchaus etwas langweilen. Also wenn du es gern ausführen möchtest ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (3. Juli 2015)

roeb schrieb:


> ... Unter der Woche könnte sich das eine oder andere Rad in NW durchaus etwas langweilen. Also wenn du es gern ausführen möchtest ...



Memo an mich: LKW buchen ....


----------



## Binerl (3. Juli 2015)

@ roeb:
Wo hast den 301er Rahmen her? Ist das noch ein 26er? Schwarz finde ich persönlich ja geiler... 
Aber tolles Bike!


----------



## Fibbs79 (3. Juli 2015)

Bei mir gehts weiter mit Grünzeug: 


 
und ein Bausatz für  eine Swisstrailbell (Original war mir zu teuer)


----------



## Optimizer (3. Juli 2015)

Bei mir gibts nur nicht ausgepackte Pakete...


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. Juli 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Hatte bis jetzt 5 LRS von AS.Zeitraum 2006-2014.Alle einwandfrei bis auf einen wo die Spannung etwas lasch war.
> ...
> Auf jeden Fall würde ich pauschal nicht sagen das die Sätze von AS grundsätzlich mies sind.
> Wenn dem so wäre würde AS kaum so viele LRS seit Jahren verkaufen können.


Klar, die liefern sicher auch vernünftigere Sachen ab - ob das dann Zufall ist oder nicht, will ich jetzt nicht munkeln  Jedenfalls ist deren Aufbauqualität lediglich im Bereich "Brot & Butter", sonst könnten solche Unregelmäßigkeiten einfach generell nicht auftreten. Vielleicht wird sich bei teureren LRS auch mehr Mühe gegeben, war ja nur so n ~130€ Schrotthaufen, den ich da bestellt habe...!
Dass vielen Nutzern die miese Qualität nicht auffällt hat viele Gründe... häufig ist es so, dass das Material VIEL mehr ab kann, als es bei den Leuten an Belastung abkriegt. Da fällt es halt nicht auf, wenn die Speichenspannungen nicht passen, weil das z. B. in der Steifigkeit der Felge untergeht. Oft werden auch viel zu dicke/steife Speichen verbaut, was eingentlich generell unsinnig ist, aber ich will hier jetzt kein Fass aufmachen  Da ist dann das Laufrad u. U. trotz immenser Schwankungen trotzdem so steif, dass nie was passiert. Bei sinnvoller Speichenwahl muss eben auch die Spannung passen, sonst ist das Laufrad zu weich oder hält nicht.
Nicht passende Speichenspannung äußert sich (wenn die Laufräder einfach so gefahren werden) übrigens auf zwei mögliche Weisen: Speichenbruch an der Biegung, durch eine zu hohe Anzahl an vollständigen Entlastungen, oder ein sich verziehendes Laufrad (Seiten-/Höhenschlag). Ersteres wird oft als Materialermüdung "erkannt", das ist auch richtig, kommt aber bei einem richtig dimensionierten und sauber aufgebauten Laufrad nicht vor. Zweiteres wird eher als übermäßige Belastung interpretiert. Die restlichen Laufräder werden nicht so lange gefahren, bis sie verrecken oder sind maßlos überdimensioniert. Es kommt also schlicht und einfach selten raus, ob die Laufräder sauber aufgebaut wurden, weil die meisten Nutzer keine Ahnung davon haben.

Ich wollte übrigens absolut nicht sagen, dass man bei solchen selbsternannten Halbgöttern wie einem gewissen Leicht-Wolf kaufen soll (meintest du den?). Da kann man das Geld besser in den Ofen werfen, dann hats wenigstens noch irgendeinen Nutzen gehabt. Was der Typ aufruft spottet jeder Beschreibung und ist auch nicht mehr als einfach nur ein stinknormaler LRS der gewissenhaft aufgebaut wurde, da ist keinerlei Voodoo oder sonstiges dabei  Ich meinte Leute, die wissen was sie tun und Laufräder einfach gut aufbauen. Das kann auch der Typ im Laden um die Ecke sein, der ohne Tensiometer homogener spannt als manche großen Shops mit sündteurem Equipment...




haekel72 schrieb:


> Hi, ich hatte mit meinen Trace En von Superstatr Comp. wohl Glück (kennst die Ja)^^


Muss nicht sein, vielleicht liefern die ja generell gute (Aufbau-)Qualität ab?! Dazu fehlen mir Erfahrungswerte...
Für dein anderes Laufrad hab ich "bald" Zeit, wenn die Luft in Sachen Uni nicht mehr brennt und ich am besten auch erstmal meinen Urlaub hatte (Mitte August)


----------



## madmike85 (4. Juli 2015)

Um wieder zu den Farben zurück zu kehren, weiter geht es mit Türkis 


 
Mütze passend zum Radl 

Und fürs Radl gab's farblich passende Griffe


----------



## HansDampf89 (5. Juli 2015)

@Fibbs79 kommt dann bald die Namensänderung in Flip79 ?


----------



## Fibbs79 (5. Juli 2015)

Hühüpf


----------



## haekel72 (7. Juli 2015)

Fürs Carbon 36T NW


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2015)

Eine Gabel:




Ein Rahmen:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (7. Juli 2015)

Ohhhh der Opti wieder voll gefedert


----------



## Optimizer (7. Juli 2015)

Falsch!


----------



## südpfälzer (7. Juli 2015)

Neue Fliesen?


----------



## Optimizer (8. Juli 2015)

südpfälzer schrieb:


> Neue Fliesen?


Unterbau für die neue Schorle-Lounge.


----------



## roeb (8. Juli 2015)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Ohhhh der Opti wieder voll gefedert



Ich vermute mal das es nicht für den Opti, aber für ein anderen Familienmitglied ist?


----------



## lomo (8. Juli 2015)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Unterbau für die neue Schorle-Lounge.



Termin für die Einweihung?
:handheb:


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Juli 2015)

Ah, das werden dann also die neuen Barhocker, verstehe.


----------



## Optimizer (9. Juli 2015)

Terrasse ist fast fertig...


----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juli 2015)

mit den Scheiben kann das "bandit-Project" nur für die weiblichen Familienmitglieder sein... 

(btw. Terassenbelag aus dem Holz-Kunststoff-Verbundmaterial oder echtes Holz?)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (10. Juli 2015)

lomo schrieb:


> Termin für die Einweihung?
> :handheb:




+1


----------



## Optimizer (10. Juli 2015)

radler-01 schrieb:


> (btw. Terassenbelag aus dem Holz-Kunststoff-Verbundmaterial oder echtes Holz?)


Verbund.


----------



## eL (10. Juli 2015)

geil
darfst gleich vor meiner terrassentür weitermachen 
original werzalit oder eines der derivate?
ich brauch input !!!!!


----------



## Optimizer (11. Juli 2015)

eL schrieb:


> geil
> darfst gleich vor meiner terrassentür weitermachen
> original werzalit oder eines der derivate?
> ich brauch input !!!!!


www.upmprofi.de


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2015)

Der Post war gerade da!


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Der Post war gerade da!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (18. Juli 2015)

Die hab ich an meinem Bike auch verbaut, ich hoffe die hält länger als die Reverb....


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2015)

Yep. 150 mm *freu*


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2015)

und auch gerade abgeholt!


----------



## `Smubob´ (18. Juli 2015)

Woohoo, die Schläuche zum Preis eines Laufrads. Hoffentlich funktionierts wenigstens problemlos...!

Meine 150er LEV läuft übrigens jetzt schon über 2 Jahre ohne Probleme und funktioniert auch bei klirrender Kälte noch. Spiel hat sie nur minimal, weniger als viele fabrikneue Reverbs. Mittlerweile braucht sie ab und zu mal ne Gedenksekunde, bevor sie sich versenken lässt, aber wenn sie noch ne Weile funktioniert und ich dann mal einen Service mache, kann ich mich absolut nicht beklagen 

PS: bin diese Woche endlich mal wieder aufs Bike gekommen und konnte die aktuellen Neuerungen testen -> X1 Schaltwerk mit SLX 10-fach Schalthebel, jetzt endlich auch hinten die Spike Felge und darauf der angenehm leichte MK II (665g). Kurzfazit: Das Schaltwerk funktioniert prima, der Schalthebel ist der letzte Rotz, das große Volumen ist (nicht überraschend) einfach mega und der Reifen rollt wie die Hölle, grippt ganz gut, könnte nur etwas mehr Bremstraktion auf den Boden bringen.


----------



## madmike85 (18. Juli 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> und auch gerade abgeholt!



Habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen... Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte


----------



## Optimizer (18. Juli 2015)

weiter gehts....


----------



## sp00n82 (18. Juli 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> <Procore>
> Habe ich auch schon in Betracht gezogen... Bitte um Erfahrungsberichte


Saugeil. Die 200g Mehrgewicht pro Reifen bemerke ich nicht, dafür sehr wohl den besseren Grip mit 1 Bar vorne und 1,2 Bar hinten.


----------



## kneesliding (18. Juli 2015)

Mach ich

Ist montiert und morgen wird es getestet.


----------



## haekel72 (23. Juli 2015)

Es qloomt: )


----------



## kneesliding (23. Juli 2015)

80'er Disco look wieder mode?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

Damals sahen die Handschuhe so aus:


----------



## kneesliding (23. Juli 2015)

Ich sehe wir waren in anderen discos unterwegs....


----------



## Haardtfahrer (23. Juli 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 406570



Nun gut, einen Handschuh hab ich in der Disco (wir sprachen mehr von der Diskothek) aber nie getragen. Ich gebe aber zu, dass ich in eine Disco, in der man mit solcher Kleidung eingelassen worden wäre, auch nicht hätte betreten wollen.


----------



## Binerl (23. Juli 2015)

Erfahrungswerte @haekel72 :
Qloom ist oft im Hosenbereich schlecht geschnitten, Material ist nicht sehr beständig und hält nicht viel aus. Für das Geld hätte es sicher wesentlich Besseres gegeben.


----------



## haekel72 (23. Juli 2015)

Binerl schrieb:


> Erfahrungswerte @haekel72 :
> Qloom ist oft im Hosenbereich schlecht geschnitten, Material ist nicht sehr beständig und hält nicht viel aus. Für das Geld hätte es sicher wesentlich Besseres gegeben.


Tja, jeder hat so seine Meinung, ich habe nur noch qloom und Trailsucht, alles andere hat jetzt mein junior: )


----------



## Kerosin0815 (23. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> *das große Volumen* ist (nicht überraschend) einfach mega und der Reifen rollt wie die Hölle, grippt ganz gut, könnte nur etwas mehr Bremstraktion auf den Boden bringen.


Schreibst du vom MK II 2,4 ? 

Wo hat der ein großes Volumen ? Meine 2.4 waren eher schmal und wenig "füllig" im Vergleich zu anderen 2.4 Reifen.
Mein MK II 2.4 ist wirklich seeehr schmal.Volumen ist anders.

Aber rollen tut er anständig und der Grip stimmt auch.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juli 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Schreibst du vom MK II 2,4 ?
> 
> Wo hat der ein großes Volumen ? Meine 2.4 waren eher schmal und wenig "füllig" im Vergleich zu anderen 2.4 Reifen.
> Mein MK II 2.4 ist wirklich seeehr schmal.Volumen ist anders.
> ...


Stimmt, es gibt wesentlich fettere 2.4er, so z. B. die Rubber Queen, die ich vorne drauf hab - da passt kein kleiner Finger mehr zwischen Reifen und Brücke, geschweige denn ein Spritzschutzlappen.  Aber wie du evtl. gelesen hast, habe ich den MK auf einer Spike Felge mit 29,5mm Maulweite montiert, das erhöht das Volumen IMMENS  Ich habe allerdings das Gefühl, dass der MK nix für mich ist... er rollt echt super, aber die Bremstraktion ist nicht so toll und nach 2 Touren fehlen schon zwei Schulterstollen (komplett  bis auf die Karkasse runter abgerissen) und der Rest hat auch schon deutlich Federn gelassen. Hatte am Sonntag auch einen satten Durchschlag, zum Glück ohne Schaden an Felge oder Reifen. Ich werde wohl demnächst mal den Rock Razor aufziehen, der juckt mich sowieso...


Achja, und bei Hosen geht NIX über Platzangst


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ich werde wohl demnächst mal den Rock Razor aufziehen, der juckt mich sowieso...



Habe den Rock Razor seit ca 2 Monaten am HR.Ein wahrlich toller Reifen.Anständiges Volumen.Der dürfte auf deiner 29,5 mm Felge ordentlich prall werden.
Finde den Rock Razor für die Bedingungen im Pfälzerwald eigentlich ideal.Auch in den Alpen hat er eine gute Figur gemacht.
Bin gespannt wie es Richtung Herbst dann aussieht.
Klasse Reifen.


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2015)

Soo breit ist der RoRa allerdings auch nicht, auf meiner Track Mack Evo mit 28,8mm hat er 59-60mm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## madmike85 (24. Juli 2015)

Gibt zwar schon genug Themen über Reifen, aber ich bin den Rock Razor auch im Winter bei Schnee gefahren. Hatte nicht das Gefühl das er fehl am Platz ist, hatte zum Teil mehr Traktion als Mitfahrer mit Fat Albert oder Maxxis HRII....


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Soo breit ist der RoRa allerdings auch nicht, auf meiner Track Mack Evo mit 28,8mm hat er 59-60mm.



Wohl wahr.



madmike85 schrieb:


> Gibt zwar schon genug Themen über Reifen, aber ich bin den Rock Razor auch im Winter bei Schnee gefahren. Hatte nicht das Gefühl das er fehl am Platz ist, hatte zum Teil mehr Traktion als Mitfahrer mit Fat Albert oder Maxxis HRII....



Ist das jetzt dein Ernst ? 
Wenns so wäre...der Razor wäre dann ja noch besser wie gdacht.
Ich werds probieren...obwohl es eigentlich net sein kann


----------



## madmike85 (24. Juli 2015)

@Kerosin0815 
Ja ist mein ernst, hab sogar noch irgendwo "Beweisbilder"


----------



## sp00n82 (24. Juli 2015)

Ich bin den RoRa dieses Jahr bei der Maibike im übelsten Schlamm gefahren, das ging erstaunlich (relativ) gut. Nur Wurzeln mag er überhaupt nicht.


----------



## Kerosin0815 (24. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Ich bin den RoRa dieses Jahr bei der Maibike im übelsten Schlamm gefahren, das ging erstaunlich (relativ) gut. Nur Wurzeln mag er überhaupt nicht.



Ich geh mal von feuchtem Wurzelwerk aus.


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Juli 2015)

Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Finde den Rock Razor für die Bedingungen im Pfälzerwald eigentlich ideal.Auch in den Alpen hat er eine gute Figur gemacht.


Ja, das denke ich mir auch. Ich war ja auch mit dem Wicked Will immer sehr zufrieden, der Rock Razor verfolgt ja den selben Ansatz, nur eben noch etwas extremer. Für alpines Gelände (darunter verstehe ich jetzt rau und felsig) würde ich aber doch etwas anderes aufziehen, alleine schon was den Durchlagschutz angeht - von der "normalen" Snakeskin Version (bei meinem nur etwas über 600g) ausgegangen.
Achja, nochmal wegen dem MK II... ich denke die Rubber Queen 2.2 dürfte von der Breite her fast gleich sein wie der MK 2.4...! Die hatte ich jetzt lange am Heck drauf, rollt halt nicht ganz so leicht wie der MK, dafür passt mir aber der Rest (Traktion in beide Richtungen) deutlich besser! Die löst sich auch nicht gleich auf, wenn man mal beherzt bremst 




sp00n82 schrieb:


> Soo breit ist der RoRa allerdings auch nicht, auf meiner Track Mack Evo mit 28,8mm hat er 59-60mm.


Also etwa so wie die anderen Schwalbe 2.35 Reifen auch. Das ist ja auch völlig i. O.
Auf Nässe und Wurzeln bin ich dann auch mal gespannt - bin ewig nicht mehr so einen harten Gummi wie Pacestar gefahren...




Kerosin0815 schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt dein Ernst ?
> Wenns so wäre...der Razor wäre dann ja noch besser wie gdacht.
> Ich werds probieren...obwohl es eigentlich net sein kann


Sowas höre/lese/sehe ich nicht zum ersten Mal... ich war mal (schon Ewigkeiten her) mit dem Houschter unterwegs als die Trails z. T. auch ziemlich eisig waren. Er hatte irgendwas flach profiliertes von Schwalbe drauf und kam erstaunlich gut zurecht, ich bin auf meinen Big Betties nur am Rutschen gewesen...! A propos, ich hab noch 2 oder 3 gut erhaltene Betties im Keller, die würde ich verschenken, wenn sie jemand will   Meine Larsen TT hatte ich am Hardtail auch im Winter drauf, zumindest hinten. Wenn da nicht grad tiefer Schnee war, gingen die auch echt gut. Man hat eigentlich nur bei tiefem und/oder nassem Schnee mit Matschreifen Vorteile, ansonsten tut es die "Sommerbereifung" meistens genau so gut oder besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Optimizer (28. Juli 2015)

Pinkes Potpourrie:


----------



## Kelme (29. Juli 2015)

Möge der Test beginnen 




Testfall by kelme_sis, auf Flickr


----------



## kneesliding (29. Juli 2015)

Habs auch!


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. Juli 2015)

@Optimizer: Wie 2.8 sehen die aber nicht aus...! Die Lauffläche wirkt auf dem Bild nicht breiter als übliche 2.4er, höchstens bissl höhere Karkasse, täuscht das? 


@Kelme: Oha, das verbreitet sich ja schneller als ich dachte. Ich finds ja auch sehr interessant, aber mir ist das Ganze noch ca. 100-200% zu teuer...!


In Sachen Reifen hatte ich ein rabenschwarzes Wochenende... am Samstag wollte ich den Rock Razor montieren, weil mir der MK II ja nicht so gut gefiel. Dieser war dann trotz "tubeless easy" der erste Reifen, den ich (auch mit Kompressor und Rasierschaum) nicht dicht bekommen habe  War aus der Packung raus zu sehr "verkrumpelt", musste ihn erst mal auf ner alten Felge mit Schlauch montieren zum vor-formen. Habe dann halt wieder den MK II montiert, da ich zum Ummontieren zum Kompressor-Standort gefahren war und sonst nix mit hatte. Waren dann am Sonntag bei dir (@Kelme) drüben (Hellerhütte - Kaisergarten - Lambrecht ) und auf dem Rückweg hab ich mir zum NFH runter erst mal den MK II gut 1cm aufgeschlitzt  Da konnte auch die Milch nix mehr retten und auch Procore hätte nix geholfen...! Dann Schlauch eingezogen und sicherheitshalber eher etwas mehr Luft drauf. Nach gut der Hälfte der kurzen Abfahrt zur Kaltenbrunnerhütte rüber: *pfffffff* Snakebite  Also der MK II bekommt von mir jetzt offiziell das Prädikat "größter Haufen Schei$$dreck, den man auf eine Felge aufziehen kann". Habe dann den RoRa mit Schlauch vormontiert, dass der Wuls auf einer Seite sitzt (ging sehr gut und der Sitz in der Felge ist echt schön stramm) und dann wurde er auch auf Anhieb dicht. Jetzt hoffe ich mal, dass der (trotz nochmal 40g weniger) besser hält... 

PS: da es mir beim MK II vorletzte Woche 2 Stollen abgerissen hatte (sicher kein "Verschleiß" und auch nicht durch zu harte Benutzung), geht der Reifen jetzt zu Conti. Wenn die feststellen, dass das ein materialfehler war (davon gehe ich aus), krieg ich einen neuen. Falls den dann jemand haben möchte - ich werd ihn sicher nicht fahren


----------



## haekel72 (29. Juli 2015)

Oh  Smubob da haste echt ein schlechtes WE erwischt!^^ Da Lobe ich mir doch meine DHR II^^ Der MKII hatte mich auch schon interessiert aber nun - okay Danke für den Bericht! Bleibe bei Maxxis auch wenn die etwas "Behäbig" rollen auf Asphalt aber bei etwa 10% Straße werde ich das verkraften können!^^ Ach ja - wenn du mal wieder zeit hast! *Hust - Zentrieren- Hust*^^


----------



## sp00n82 (29. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> auf dem Rückweg hab ich mir zum NFH runter erst mal den MK II gut 1cm aufgeschlitzt  Da konnte auch die Milch nix mehr retten und auch Procore hätte nix geholfen...!


Gegen den Schlitz nicht, aber man hätte da zumindest auf dem Procore runterollen können. Bin schon gut 10km nur auf Procore nachhause gefahren auf Asphalt, geht auch, nur darf man Kurven nur noch sehr vorsichtig fahren und man braucht keine Klingel mehr.


----------



## madmike85 (30. Juli 2015)

Hab heute auch meine Überraschung bekommen


----------



## haekel72 (30. Juli 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch meine Überraschung bekommen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So ähnlich sieht meine auch aus!^^


----------



## madmike85 (30. Juli 2015)

haekel72 schrieb:


> So ähnlich sieht meine auch aus!^^


Ich vermute mal das deine Überraschung von Sram kommt?


----------



## haekel72 (30. Juli 2015)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Ich vermute mal das deine Überraschung von Sram kommt?


Jepp, Halb Halb!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guru39 (30. Juli 2015)

Kelme schrieb:


> Möge der Test beginnen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hier maln Filmchen zum PC Gedöhns...........


...brauch dann mal neue Reifen


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Soo breit ist der RoRa allerdings auch nicht, auf meiner Track Mack Evo mit 28,8mm hat er 59-60mm.


Falls es wen zum Vergleich interessiert: Ich hab gestern mal den Zollstock dran gehalten (finde meine Schieblehre gerade nicht ) ...mein 'RoRa' (26x2.35 SS PSC) hat auf meinen Spike Felgen (29,5mm Maulweite) an den Stollen 62mm, an der Karkasse 63-64mm. Man sieht dem Reifen an, dass er etwas mehr "newschool", also für breite Felgen optimiert, ist, da sich Lauffläche und Schulterstollen schön über die Breite "verteilen", also Lauffläche noch schön rund und Schulterstollen so weit außen wie es sein soll. Bei der RQ (26x2.4 Protection Apex) ist das nicht ganz so schön, da ist die Lauffläche etwas flacher und man sieht es auch an den gemessenen Werten: Stollen 61mm, Karkasse 65mm.



sp00n82 schrieb:


> Gegen den Schlitz nicht, aber man hätte da zumindest auf dem Procore runterollen können. Bin schon gut 10km nur auf Procore nachhause gefahren auf Asphalt, geht auch, nur darf man Kurven nur noch sehr vorsichtig fahren und man braucht keine Klingel mehr.


Ganz klar: NEIN! Einen steinigen Trail würde ich sicher NICHT nur auf dem Procore runter rollen! Erstens zerstört man dabei den Reifen völlig (was im Fall des MK Schei$$haufens egal gewesen wäre) und man ramponiert die Felge auch ordentlich, Core hin oder her. Meine hintere Felge sieht von den paar gerollten Metern bis zum Stillstand nach den beiden Platten auch schon wie sandgestrahlt aus - die ist jetzt grad drei mal gefahren  Wäre ja auch eh quatsch gewesen, da ich ja noch weiter fahren wollte, wozu dann ne Abfahrt abrollen und unten erst den Schlauch einziehen...? 




haekel72 schrieb:


> Oh  Smubob da haste echt ein schlechtes WE erwischt!^^ Da Lobe ich mir doch meine DHR II^^ Der MKII hatte mich auch schon interessiert aber nun - okay Danke für den Bericht! Bleibe bei Maxxis auch wenn die etwas "Behäbig" rollen auf Asphalt aber bei etwa 10% Straße werde ich das verkraften können!^^ Ach ja - wenn du mal wieder zeit hast! *Hust - Zentrieren- Hust*^^


Naja, mit Maxxis werde ich einfach nicht warm. Alles außer dem Larsen TT am Hardtail fand ich bisher recht enttäuschend. Liegt wohl dran, dass ich mit den Schulterstollen bei Maxxis nicht so zurecht komme. Der MK II am Heck war übrigens auch nur ein Test, wie sich ein so leichter (und leicht rollender) Reifen am Heck schlägt - wenn man Gelände und Fahrweise beibehält -> FAIL!  Da muss es dann wohl doch einfach was stabileres sein. Die 100g schwerere RQ 2.2 UST war da schon wieder genug, mit der hatte ich sowohl am FRX als auch am Hardtail nicht einen Ausfall in über 2 Jahren.
Ja, ich hab dich nicht vergessen  Wird aber wohl erst nachm Urlaub klappen (Mitte August).




madmike85 schrieb:


> Hab heute auch meine Überraschung bekommen


Ah, die neue 1x11 Alternative  Werf bitte die Kassette mal auf die Waage, ob die wirklich so schwer ist wie angegeben (445g). Die wäre dann ~50g schwerer als meine jetzige Eigenbau 10-fach Lösung aus XT-Kassette + Mirfe...!  Ich schwanke noch zwischen der XT und doch einer X1 (+ nötigem Umbau auf XD Driver) für den Fall dass meine jetzige Kassette mal runter ist. Ist halt ein Preisunterschied von >300%


----------



## sp00n82 (31. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ganz klar: NEIN! Einen steinigen Trail würde ich sicher NICHT nur auf dem Procore runter rollen! Erstens zerstört man dabei den Reifen völlig (was im Fall des MK Schei$$haufens egal gewesen wäre) und man ramponiert die Felge auch ordentlich, Core hin oder her. Meine hintere Felge sieht von den paar gerollten Metern bis zum Stillstand nach den beiden Platten auch schon wie sandgestrahlt aus - die ist jetzt grad drei mal gefahren  Wäre ja auch eh quatsch gewesen, da ich ja noch weiter fahren wollte, wozu dann ne Abfahrt abrollen und unten erst den Schlauch einziehen...?


Nein, ein Trail geht natürlich nicht, wenn man die Felge noch weiter benutzen möchte.  Das war eher so gemeint, dass man mit Procore notfalls eben auch mit kaputtem Mantel nachhause fahren könnte, und nicht mitten in der Pampa ein Taxi/Bekannten/Verwandten rufen muss, um nachhause zu kommen (wenn man aus irgendwelchen Gründen keinen Schlauch dabei hat). Asphalt und Forstwege gehen damit durchaus, man muss es halt vorsichtig angehen. Der RockRazor in PaceStar hinten hat den Weg ohne sichtbare Spuren überlebt.


@guru39
Den Weg fahre ich auch mit ca 0,9 bar vorne. Was genau meinst du mit "neuen Reifen", das könnte man auf verschiedene Arten interpretieren. Ich meine zu erkennen, dass da ne Magic Mary vorne dran ist, ist das die SG und du würdest jetzt auf SnakeSkin wechseln, oder walkt dir die Karkasse zu sehr bei dem niedrigem Druck auf SS? Ich selbst fahr vorne SS, und viel weiter runter mit dem Druck möchte ich nicht gehen. Der Druck ist aber jetzt endlich mal so, dass es für mich als Leichtgewicht plüschig anstatt hoppelig ist, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, dass mir der Reifen in ner schnelleren Kurve von der Felge ploppt.


----------



## madmike85 (31. Juli 2015)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ah, die neue 1x11 Alternative  Werf bitte die Kassette mal auf die Waage, ob die wirklich so schwer ist wie angegeben (445g). Die wäre dann ~50g schwerer als meine jetzige Eigenbau 10-fach Lösung aus XT-Kassette + Mirfe...!  Ich schwanke noch zwischen der XT und doch einer X1 (+ nötigem Umbau auf XD Driver) für den Fall dass meine jetzige Kassette mal runter ist. Ist halt ein Preisunterschied von >300%




Kassette wiegt 435g, sind 35g mehr als XT Kassette mit Oneup. Ob das den Bock fett macht bezweifle ich, außerdem gibt es als Entschädigung ein Ritzel mehr 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Wo ist die 11 Fach XT Kassette 300% teurer als die 10 Fach XT??


----------



## guru39 (31. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> @guru39
> Den Weg fahre ich auch mit ca 0,9 bar vorne. Was genau meinst du mit "neuen Reifen", das könnte man auf verschiedene Arten interpretieren. Ich meine zu erkennen, dass da ne Magic Mary vorne dran ist, ist das die SG und du würdest jetzt auf SnakeSkin wechseln, oder walkt dir die Karkasse zu sehr bei dem niedrigem Druck auf SS? Ich selbst fahr vorne SS, und viel weiter runter mit dem Druck möchte ich nicht gehen. Der Druck ist aber jetzt endlich mal so, dass es für mich als Leichtgewicht plüschig anstatt hoppelig ist, ohne dass ich Angst haben muss, dass mir der Reifen in ner schnelleren Kurve von der Felge ploppt.



Das war doch nur Spaß ....könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das die Reifen bei sooo niedrigen Luftdrücken schneller die Grätsche machen.

Ich fahre die MM SS.


----------



## `Smubob´ (31. Juli 2015)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Nein, ein Trail geht natürlich nicht, wenn man die Felge noch weiter benutzen möchte.  Das war eher so gemeint, dass man mit Procore notfalls eben auch mit kaputtem Mantel nachhause fahren könnte, und nicht mitten in der Pampa ein Taxi/Bekannten/Verwandten rufen muss, um nachhause zu kommen (wenn man aus irgendwelchen Gründen keinen Schlauch dabei hat). Asphalt und Forstwege gehen damit durchaus, man muss es halt vorsichtig angehen. Der RockRazor in PaceStar hinten hat den Weg ohne sichtbare Spuren überlebt.


Wie geschrieben: 3 mal gefahren, selbst liebevollst eingespeicht, die würde ich gerne noch eine Weile fahren  Wenns geht eine ziemlich lange, da ich denke, dass die Laufräder durchaus ein Langzeit-taugliches Optimum für mich darstellen dürften  Ohne Schlauch bin ich aber normalerweise eh nie unterwegs, also werde ich in die Verlegenheit auch eher nicht kommen. Wäre jetzt auch eh nicht DAS Argument für das System in meinen Augen. Die Seitenwand des MK sah nach vielleicht 100-150m Trail schiebend (!) irgendwie schon ziemlich angefressen aus, regelrecht "brüchig" 

Hab heute übrigens mal eine kleine "Proberasur" durchgeführt  Ganz klares Fazit: sehr geiler Reifen!  Nach den zwei Platten kurz hintereinander habe ich mal mit einem Luftdruck weit auf der sicheren Seite angefangen (1,8-2,0bar? hab keinen zuverlässigen Manometer, war jedenfalls deutlich mehr als "normal"). Trotzdem überragende Antriebs- und Bremstraktion.  Lediglich beim harten Anbremsen auf einem staubig-trockenen Trailstück ist er etwas gerutscht, das aber auch recht gutmütig. Dort hätte jeder andere Reifen auch zu kämpfen gehabt bei den Bedingungen. Beim bewusst etwas rustikal unrund treten auf Schotter oder lockerem Waldboden bergauf konnte ich ihn nicht zum rutschen bringen - genial. Ich hatte auch das Gefühl, dass er beim Überrollen von kleinen Hindernissen (Steine, Äste, Wurzeln...) schneller wieder gegrippt hat, als die meisten anderen Reifen. Auch bzw. gerade die Kurventraktion war extrem gut - bei dem Profildesign nicht überraschend. Auch da konnte ich ihn bisher noch nicht an die Grenze bringen. Da ist mir heute zwei mal die RQ vorne ausgebüxt, bevor sich hinten etwas getan hätte...! Ich bin schon sehr gespannt auf weitere Fahrten und ob der bisher extrem positive Eindruck bestehen bleibt.
BTW: Ich finde das Pacestar am RoRa gar nicht so "hart", obwohl es die härteste Mischung bei den Gravity Reifen ist. Ist vom Anfassen her eher so wie die alten Trailstar Reifen, finde ich...




madmike85 schrieb:


> Kassette wiegt 435g, sind 35g mehr als XT Kassette mit Oneup. Ob das den Bock fett macht bezweifle ich, außerdem gibt es als Entschädigung ein Ritzel mehr
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja, wirklich fett wird der Bock dadurch nicht. Aber frag mal Sam... dem nach ist mein Bock ja eh regelrecht "adipös" 

Nene, nicht _der_ Vergleich... ich meinte die andere Alternative nach dem Ende meiner jetzigen 10-fach DIY Kassette. Ich hab ja jetzt schon das X1 Schaltwerk (funzt echt absolut klasse! ), dazu kommt dann noch der passende Trigger (was bin ich froh, wenn ich diesen grauenhaften Shimano Shifter wieder los bin ), also 11-fach ist gesetzt. Es ist nur noch die Frage offen, ob eben die "schwere" XT oder eine X1/X01 (120g/160g leichter als die XT, 219/239€), wofür ich dann auch noch den XD-Freilauf für meine Hope Nabe brauche - der kostet in meinem Fall nicht nur 70 sondern 90€, da ich noch eine alte Pro 2 (non-evo) habe und man da die komplette Achse mit tauschen muss (die Nabe wird damit zu einer Evo, da es nur für die den XD-Freilauf gibt). Also 85 vs. 309/329€ -> über das 3-fache 




guru39 schrieb:


> Das war doch nur Spaß ....könnte mir aber durchaus vorstellen das die Reifen bei sooo niedrigen Luftdrücken schneller die Grätsche machen.


Naja, die Reifen dürften da gar nicht sooo schnell in die Knie gehen, wenn es keine allzu windigen Teile sind, was ich von den Schwalbe SS eher mal nicht behaupten würde. Schläuche (erinnert ihr euch noch dran, was das war? ) haben sich bei sehr niedrigen Luftdrücken trotz ordentlich Talkum im Reifen irgendwann durchgescheuert und dann schleichend immer mehr Luft verloren, bis sie nicht mehr fahrbar waren...


----------



## haekel72 (11. August 2015)

Zuwachs für die Straße^^
Radon Sage + R1 5.0












Mal was für die Straße^^


----------



## kneesliding (11. August 2015)

2 for 1 oder wie?


----------



## kneesliding (11. August 2015)

habt auch Heute zugeschlagen 
Gabs im Angebot beim Canyon für €69!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (11. August 2015)

kneesliding schrieb:


> habt auch Heute zugeschlagen
> Gabs im Angebot beim Canyon für €69!


Leider nicht sehr lange, heute gegen (Nach)Mittag war der schon nicht mehr auf der Seite auswählbar.


----------



## kneesliding (4. November 2015)

So,

war weider einkaufen...

DT Swiss EX471 mit Hope EVO 2 Pro Naben...


----------



## A7XFreak (5. November 2015)

Speerlaufräder? Gerade auf FB gesehen.


----------



## kneesliding (5. November 2015)

A7XFreak schrieb:


> Speerlaufräder? Gerade auf FB gesehen.



Yep!


----------



## pfalz (9. November 2015)

Hier gabs auch neue Füße:
Funworks TrackMack, Hope/CK , DT SuperComp/Rev und Alunippel. 1895gr inkl. Felgenband


----------



## kneesliding (7. Januar 2016)

Servus,

kennt einer von euch eine Shop der einen 

Kind Shock Integra kabelzug vorrätig hat? und auch in raum KL,MA,HD

Gruß, Pete


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sp00n82 (7. Januar 2016)

kneesliding schrieb:


> Servus,
> 
> kennt einer von euch eine Shop der einen
> 
> ...


Kann man da nicht auch einen normalen Bowdenzug nehmen? Geht zumindest bei meiner LEV ohne Integra. Oder meinst du das innere Kabel?


----------



## kneesliding (8. Januar 2016)

Das innere Kabel. Habe das Southpaw Hebel gekauft und der Kabel Zug ist zu kurz


----------



## sp00n82 (8. Januar 2016)

Mit innerem Kabel meinte ich das Kevlar Dingens in der Sattelstütze selbst. Den kann ich jetzt nicht mit nem Southpaw-Hebel in Verbindung bringen, da müsste doch auch der Bowdenzug passen?


----------



## kneesliding (8. Januar 2016)

Gerade Rückmeldung vom KS erhalten. 4mm Derailleur Kabel passt.


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2016)

In die Garage gestellt ....




Gaitero_1 by *lomo*, auf Flickr




Schinken by *lomo*, auf Flickr


----------



## XXXDriver (13. Januar 2016)

Heut kam mir auf dem Trail ein Fuchs entgegen. Da hab ich den mal glatt eingefangen.


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Januar 2016)

Neue laufräder für den Weg zur arbeit und gelegentliche mal eine Crossrunde





Nach ca 7 Jahren sind sie langsam aber sicher am Ende.




Aber es aber einen schöne neue Schuhe


----------



## haekel72 (14. Januar 2016)

Neues Projekt^^ Centurion Trailbanger Team 27 2016 ^^


----------



## rmfausi (15. Januar 2016)

Viel Spass beim Aufbau, was man so liest soll der Rahmen gar nicht so verkehrt sein.  Gruß rmfausi


----------



## haekel72 (15. Januar 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Viel Spass beim Aufbau, was man so liest soll der Rahmen gar nicht so verkehrt sein.  Gruß rmfausi


Danke, bin bei den Fox Days gefahren und war echt begeistert, gutes Team, Klasse verarbeitet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kneesliding (18. Januar 2016)

Endlich!


----------



## unocz (30. Januar 2016)

Neuer Lrs in Planung


----------



## Haardtfahrer (2. Februar 2016)

Die drei großen Ritzel lässt Du aber weg, oder?


----------



## unocz (3. Februar 2016)

Im Leben nicht


----------



## Optimizer (17. Februar 2016)

We need more distortion!!!


----------



## haekel72 (17. Februar 2016)

Neuser Sattel und Huber Bushings für den Trailbanger^^


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Februar 2016)

War mal wieder einkaufen





und habe neu Stollen gemacht für die MTB-Schuhe


----------



## unocz (17. Februar 2016)

Tune kann ja jeder....


----------



## lomo (18. Februar 2016)

Optimizer schrieb:


> We need more distortion!!!
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 464284



Röhrt's?
http://www.reussenzehn.de/de/musiker/gitarren-booster/daniel-d-mk5.php
http://www.soundwork.at/drive.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (18. Februar 2016)

@unocz  - damit bist Du ja dann beim ULTRAbike gar nicht mehr zu sehen...


----------



## Optimizer (18. Februar 2016)

lomo schrieb:


> Röhrt's?
> http://www.reussenzehn.de/de/musiker/gitarren-booster/daniel-d-mk5.php
> http://www.soundwork.at/drive.html


ohne klinkenadapter röhrt's noch nicht...


----------



## unocz (18. Februar 2016)

radler-01 schrieb:


> @unocz  - damit bist Du ja dann beim ULTRAbike gar nicht mehr zu sehen...



Hehe ja schaun wir mal


----------



## `Smubob´ (19. Februar 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


>


Kinder-Pfanne aus'm Ikea...? 


PS: bei mir gibt's demnächst auch seit langem mal wieder was neues...


----------



## cougar1982 (19. Februar 2016)

Stimmt genau.
Früher habe ich an der Spur im Schlamm gesehen welcher Reifen da vor mit hergefahren ist. Heute komme ich in eine Wohnung und erkenne Kinderspielzeug von IKEA sofort. Und ich bin froh mit meinen Problemen nicht alleine zu sein. 

Und wer jetzt noch den IKEA Kindertisch darunter erkannt hat und den Namen Kennt dem kann man nur noch durch hochdosiertes Biken helfen


----------



## Fibbs79 (19. Februar 2016)

Finde den Fehler:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (19. Februar 2016)

der Tisch ist nicht von IKEA die Bremse auch nicht. Das verbogene ist geschmackssachen. Wenn die Finger auch so krumm sind gehts wieder.


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Februar 2016)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Stimmt genau.
> Früher habe ich an der Spur im Schlamm gesehen welcher Reifen da vor mit hergefahren ist. Heute komme ich in eine Wohnung und erkenne Kinderspielzeug von IKEA sofort. Und ich bin froh mit meinen Problemen nicht alleine zu sein.


Das ist bei mir immer noch so  irgendwelche neueren Modelle und Exoten mal ausgeschlossen. Witzig ist es, wenn man anhand der Reifen-Kombi errät, wer da vor kurzem unterwegs war - und es tatsächlich stimmt 



Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Finde den Fehler:
> Anhang anzeigen 464764


Da fehlen sowohl der Sattel als auch die Leitung 





Erstes und bisher einziges Neuteil für's neue Rad. Wenn Trailtoys endlich mal den für Mitte dieser Woche angekündigten Steuersatz liefert, kommt dann auch der Rahmen...


----------



## madmike85 (13. März 2016)

Mal was kurzes


----------



## Don Stefano (14. März 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Mal was kurzes


Wie ist die Verarbeitung, sind schon Titan-Schräubchen dran? Auf den Fotos bei CRC sah der eher etwas rustikal aus.


----------



## madmike85 (14. März 2016)

Don Stefano schrieb:


> Wie ist die Verarbeitung, sind schon Titan-Schräubchen dran? Auf den Fotos bei CRC sah der eher etwas rustikal aus.


Ist mit original Schrauben direkt aus dem Karton. Verarbeitung sieht auch gut aus


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Mal was kurzes


Kurz ist das neue Lang! [penis]


----------



## madmike85 (15. März 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Kurz ist das neue Lang! [penis]


Und woher weißt DU das? 
Ich dachte immer, man soll seinen fehlenden Sportwagen mit einem großen Penis kompensieren???


----------



## `Smubob´ (15. März 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Und woher weißt DU das?


Hörensagen 
Das mit dem Sportwagen ist veraltet... das neue Motto ist jetzt "SUV statt Penis "


----------



## cougar1982 (17. März 2016)

Für Papa








und für die Kleine


----------



## rmfausi (18. März 2016)

Was ist das Papa Rad für eine Größe? Wann und wo wirds das erste Mal im Wald artgerecht bewegt? Ich würde mir es gerne mal live ansehen. Gruß rmfausi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (18. März 2016)

Der Rahmen ist Größe L. Ich habe mal geplannt den Rahmen in den nächsten 2 Wochen aufzubauen. Kommt drauf an wie ich Zeit und Lust habe. Ich habe ja zum Glück noch das ein oder andere Rad das gerade fahrbereit ist. Sobald es fertig ist sag ich dir aber bescheid.


----------



## cougar1982 (20. März 2016)

so jetzt hat fast jedes Rad seine eigene "uffbumpbump"


----------



## Hardtail94 (22. März 2016)

Bin ein wenig stolz auf meinen eigenen Vorbau 
Mal sehen wie er sich schlägt.


----------



## guru39 (22. März 2016)

chic.


----------



## madmike85 (23. März 2016)

Mein neues Familienmitglied


----------



## rmfausi (23. März 2016)

Fette Elke? Sorry, musste sein.


----------



## DAKAY (28. April 2016)

Neuer Lenkerhalter, Intend Amazing Grace 98g


----------



## Fibbs79 (28. April 2016)

Erstes Overnighter Zubehör. 
Schlafsack ist unterwegs....


----------



## Pfalzwaldgeist (29. April 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Erstes Overnighter Zubehör.
> Schlafsack ist unterwegs....
> Anhang anzeigen 488214



Musst du ausziehen? Soll meine Frau mal mit deiner Reden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (1. Mai 2016)

Pfalzwaldgeist schrieb:


> Musst du ausziehen? Soll meine Frau mal mit deiner Reden?



Glaub die sehen sich zu oft 
Ergebnis: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/bilder-und-videos-aus-der-region.441707/page-389#post-13778645


----------



## cougar1982 (9. Mai 2016)

Habe im Bikemarkt ein paar fast neue Laufräder gekauft.




So ist der aktuelle "Zustand"




Die Optik ist mir bei dem Rad eigentlich egal, aber ich glaube der Sattel kommt da runter.


----------



## tommybgoode (10. Mai 2016)

Ich glaube da müssen wir demnächst mal eine HT-Runde drehen


----------



## rmfausi (10. Mai 2016)

Dafür und dabei!


----------



## madmike85 (10. Mai 2016)

Mal was für den Nachwuchs gekauft...
(Der Sitz, nicht das Rad)


----------



## Fibbs79 (10. Mai 2016)

Dann kannst du mich am Sonntag ja mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2016)

So feddisch


----------



## Wayne68 (10. Mai 2016)

Sarrois schrieb:


> So feddisch


täuscht das oder ist das tretlager sehr hoch angesiedelt ? das ganze sieht sehr nach "oldschool" geometrie aus.muss ja nix schlechtes sein...früher  (so bis vor ca 4 Jahren) sind wir ja alle so rumgefahren.spacerturm !
die farbe finde ich gut.

edit: habe gerade auf der Yeti seite geschaut und das tretlager ist wieder dem trend tatsächlich sehr hoch.hat ja auch gewisse vorteile.


----------



## Sarrois (10. Mai 2016)

Das mit dem Spacerturm ist mir noch ein Dorn im Auge, die Schaltpläne ist auch noch nicht abgestimmt, ist bei mir ein bissl schwierig, da Sitzriese...
Über die Tretlager Höhe hab ich mir null Gedanken gemacht, erst mal Zeit zum Fahren finden


----------



## Wayne68 (10. Mai 2016)

ja,erstmal fahren.


----------



## madmike85 (11. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mich am Sonntag ja mitnehmen


Kann leider nicht mit am Sonntag


----------



## saturno (11. Mai 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 492151 Mal was für den Nachwuchs gekauft...
> (Der Sitz, nicht das Rad)



da freut sich die stütze auf die belastung........................


----------



## madmike85 (11. Mai 2016)

saturno schrieb:


> da freut sich die stütze auf die belastung........................


Ich weiß, diente gestern auch nur zum testen ob das Teil ans Fattie passt. Für die Touren mit Kind kommt die starre Stütze dran


----------



## haekel72 (12. Mai 2016)

Mal testen^^


----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2016)




----------



## madmike85 (17. Mai 2016)

Fibbs79 schrieb:


>


Ohhhh... 
Neues Projekt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fibbs79 (17. Mai 2016)

madmike85 schrieb:


> Ohhhh...
> Neues Projekt?



So in etwa....


----------



## HansDampf89 (23. Juni 2016)

Mein Freund der Postbote


----------



## Seppel_IBC (28. Juni 2016)

NS Bikes eccentric alu? Welche Größe?
Ich hab das gleiche (ebenfalls in schwarz) über den Winter aufgebaut und bin sehr zufrieden damit


----------



## HansDampf89 (28. Juni 2016)

Ja ist das Eccentric Alu. Ich hoffe, dass ich auch zufrieden bin  Donnerstag wird es anständig gefahren. Bisher bin ich nur ne kleine Runde mitm Junior im Kindersitz gefahren


----------



## cougar1982 (29. August 2016)

Ich war mal wieder einkaufen.





Bei den Formulateilen bin ich nicht ganz sicher was ich damit machen soll. Sollte ich zum für Weihnachten zum essen aufheben oder ins Rad einbauen?





Und gebastelt habe ich auch noch. Meine Tochter hat sich gefreut. Fals noch einer abgefahrenen möglichst leichte Reifen übrig hat ich würde gerne noch mehr basteln.


----------



## rmfausi (29. August 2016)

Ich hätte noch einen LarsenTT im Regal ...  Gruß rmfausi.


----------



## cougar1982 (29. August 2016)

Faltreifen? Dann nicht wegwerfen. Den würde ich nehmen wenn er weg muß.


----------



## rmfausi (29. August 2016)

Klar Faltreifen. Der liegt hier nur noch rum, kannst ihn gerne haben.


----------



## `Smubob´ (4. September 2016)

Ich hätte sogar noch zwei Larsen die fertig sind, allerdings Draht...

Ansonsten als Faltreifen evtl. einen Fat Albert Rear, wobei man den eigentlich sogar noch fahren könnte. Verschenke ich zusammen mit dem für vorne, welcher noch ordentlich Profil hat. Ist die alte "Tripple Nano Compound" Version und altersbedingt schon etwas ausgehärtet, aber das stört ja evtl. nicht jeden. So hält er sicher noch eine ganzeWeile


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XXXDriver (23. September 2016)

Bei mir gesellt sich seit gestern ein Großes Schwein zum Fuchs 
Erstmal die Schlachtplatte:


----------



## Slitter (23. September 2016)

Bin ja eigentlich nicht der große Baschdler, wenn es nicht sein muss ...
Vorgestern musste es sein. Bei einer Abfahrt wurde ein kurzer Ast hochgeschleudert. 
Der hat sich zwischen Rad und Kettenstrebe derart verkantet hat, 
dass er mir ein Loch in die Seitenwand gebohrt hat. 
Der Schlauch ist natürlich sofort geplatzt. 
Hat man so etwas schon mal erlebt?


----------



## Fibbs79 (23. September 2016)

Slitter schrieb:


> Hat man so etwas schon mal erlebt?



Schon mehrmals


----------



## Slitter (23. September 2016)

Das letzte Bild sieht cool aus.
Da hat die Milch wohl auch nicht mehr geholfen.


----------



## Kelme (23. September 2016)

Slitter schrieb:


> Das letzte Bild sieht cool aus.
> Da hat die Milch wohl auch nicht mehr geholfen.


Musst du Joghurt nehmen. Der ist zähflüssiger. Ein wenig Kleber unterrühren.


----------



## rmfausi (23. September 2016)

Nur echt aus dem Jogurtbecher.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radler-01 (23. September 2016)

Original Griechischer Yoghurt ist am besten... sorgt zu dem für ein mediterranes Feeling auf dem Trail...


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2016)

Slitter schrieb:


> Hat man so etwas schon mal erlebt?


Bei so leichten/dünnen Reifen leider ja. Habe letztes Jahr mal den Conti MK II am Heck getestet, wollte sehen ob der sehr gute Rollwiderstand mit zu großen Abstrichen bei Grip und Haltbarkeit erkauft wird. Der Grip war noch halbwegs ok aber der "Verschleiß" nicht so...
1. Fahrt: 2 Stollen abgerissen (nicht brutal gefahren!)
2. Fahrt: bei einer Landung massiver Durchschlag (KLONK), trotz recht hohem Luftdruck. Hat die Milch aber zum Glück abgedichtet
3. Fahrt: Karkasse an einem Stein aufgerissen (fingerdickes Loch). Schlauch eingezogen, ordentlich stramm aufgepumpt, dass nix mehr passiert. Nächste Abfahrt: platt - Snakebite 

Seit dem fahre ich (mit Ausnahme von matschigem Wetter im Herbst/Winter) den Rock Razor. Ist etwa genau so leicht, rollt genau so gut, grippt besser, noch keine einzige Panne


----------



## sp00n82 (29. September 2016)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei so leichten/dünnen Reifen leider ja. Habe letztes Jahr mal den Conti MK II am Heck getestet, wollte sehen ob der sehr gute Rollwiderstand mit zu großen Abstrichen bei Grip und Haltbarkeit erkauft wird. Der Grip war noch halbwegs ok aber der "Verschleiß" nicht so...
> 1. Fahrt: 2 Stollen abgerissen (nicht brutal gefahren!)
> 2. Fahrt: bei einer Landung massiver Durchschlag (KLONK), trotz recht hohem Luftdruck. Hat die Milch aber zum Glück abgedichtet
> 3. Fahrt: Karkasse an einem Stein aufgerissen (fingerdickes Loch). Schlauch eingezogen, ordentlich stramm aufgepumpt, dass nix mehr passiert. Nächste Abfahrt: platt - Snakebite
> ...


Den Rock Razor in SnakeSkin oder Super Gravity? Bei der leichteren Version hab ich ziemlich häufig Stollenab- / anrisse, die irgendwann die Milch nicht mehr zuverlässig abdichten kann. Gerade letzte Woche wieder einen entsorgt. Fahre den jetzt nur noch in SuperGravity, allerdings ist da leider der Verschleiß an der Lauffläche durch die weichere Mischung noch höher.


----------



## schweigi (29. September 2016)

rmfausi schrieb:


> Klar Faltreifen. Der liegt hier nur noch rum, kannst ihn gerne haben.


hätte noch einiges an reifen wegzuwerfen bzw zu verschenken!wenn was brauchst, PN an mich!u.a auch noch einen fast nie gefahrenen larsen


----------



## `Smubob´ (29. September 2016)

sp00n82 schrieb:


> Den Rock Razor in SnakeSkin oder Super Gravity? Bei der leichteren Version hab ich ziemlich häufig Stollenab- / anrisse, die irgendwann die Milch nicht mehr zuverlässig abdichten kann. Gerade letzte Woche wieder einen entsorgt. Fahre den jetzt nur noch in SuperGravity, allerdings ist da leider der Verschleiß an der Lauffläche durch die weichere Mischung noch höher.


SnakeSkin und noch dazu ein recht leichter (624g - 26"). Anfangs noch normal tubeless, jetzt seit einer Weile mit Procore, da habe ich sogar mit dem SS noch gut Reserven. Bisher auch keine Verluste o. Ä.  Einziger kritischer Moment war letztes Jahr in Beerfelden (noch ohne Procore) ein Durchschlag, bei dem er etwas Luft verloren hat - aber dicht geblieben ist. Auch der PaceStar Compound taugt mir gut. Ausreichend Grip und trotz etwas häufigerem Rutschen am Heck beim Bremsen (im Vergleich zu Reifen mit höheren Stollen in der Mitte) kein übermäßiger Verschleiß


----------



## Fibbs79 (9. Oktober 2016)

Wenn die Hütten mal wieder geschlossen haben....


----------



## tommybgoode (20. Oktober 2016)

Meine Liebste hat genäht


----------



## Kelme (21. Oktober 2016)

tommybgoode schrieb:


> Meine Liebste hat genäht


----------



## lukabe (21. Oktober 2016)

Kann mich dann auch mal wieder an der Schlachtplatte beteiligen, die ersten Teile fürs neue Rad sind da:


----------



## 3 Steps Ahead (21. Oktober 2016)

freak511 schrieb:


> Kann mich dann auch mal wieder an der Schlachtplatte beteiligen, die ersten Teile fürs neue Rad sind da:


Die Formula35 ist mir irgendwie sehr sympathisch obwohl ich sie noch nie gefahren bin. Viel Spaß damit.

An welches Rad kommt sie denn?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lukabe (21. Oktober 2016)

Ja mir auch, warum auch immer. Kommt an ein Propain Tyee (wenn jetzt endlich mal die Rahmen bestellbar werden...)
Der Service von Formula ist übrigens 1A, hab vor 4 Wochen angefragt wann die Gabel verfügbar ist, da hieß es Ende Oktober. Am Montag kam dann ne Mail, dass die ersten Gabeln aus Italien da sind und ich ganz oben auf der Warteliste stehe, ob ich noch Interesse hätte.


----------



## lukabe (29. Oktober 2016)

So, die nächste Welle Spielzeug ist da 
In spätestens 2 Wochen dann auch der Rahmen, dann wird das Baby zusammen geschraubt.


----------



## lukabe (9. November 2016)

So, Spielzeug fertig, Schlachtplatte leer.

Ausstattung, sofern nicht sowieso ersichtlich:

Rahmen: Propain Tyee M raw
Gabel: Formula 35 160mm
Dämpfer: RockShox Super Deluxe
Antrieb: XT 2x11 26/36 mit 11-42 Kassette
Bremsen: Guide Ultimate 200/180
Räder: DT Swiss EX1501 mit Magic Mary/Hans Dampf und ProCore
Cockpit: Syntace Megaforce und Lowrider 7075
Sitzen: KS Lev Integra und SQ Lab 611 Race

Den Stabenberg am Montag hat es schonmal anstandslos glattgebügelt, trotz noch nicht ganzer optimaler Abstimmung.


----------



## cougar1982 (24. November 2016)

Nachdem meine Versicherung zumindest einen Teilwert der gestohlenen Teile ersetzt hat und ich mich entschieden habe wie ich neu aufbaue habe ich jetzt mal eingekauft.


----------



## madmike85 (22. Januar 2017)

Mal schauen wie sich die neuen Felgen machen


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Januar 2017)

Für's Rennrad...?  Ich warne dich direkt vor, das niedrige Gewicht geht ganz klar zulasten der Haltbarkeit. Hab so eine mit massiver Delle im Keller hängen (nicht von mir, Laufrad mit dem Schaden sehr günstig gebraucht geschossen). Würde ich nicht ohne Procore fahren...!


----------



## madmike85 (23. Januar 2017)

Naja, im Vergleich zur DT Swiss XM481 ist da schon bisschen was an Material dran.
Ich habe die ganze Zeit an allen Bikes die Oozy Trail 295 gefahren, alles ohne Probleme.


----------



## HansDampf89 (24. Januar 2017)

So massive Dellen hab ich schon zweimal am der Subrosa hinbekommen, liegt also nicht unbedingt an der Felge


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Januar 2017)

Wenn du ohne Procore so Luftdrücke wie dein Bruder gefahren bist, ist das kein Wunder  (ich weiß, bist du nicht)

Ja ja, das ist immer so eine Sache mit den Felgen... ich suche auch gerade nach einer Alternative für meine in Sachen Stabilität etwas überdimensionierten Spike. Würde gerne für mehr Agilität etwas Gewicht sparen oder die Maulweite noch etwas auf 33-35mm erhöhen (dann könnte ich zumindest vorne auch Plus-Reifen fahren ). Optimal wäre natürlich beides kombiniert  Leichter bei ~30mm Maulweite ist kein Problem, z. B. Flow MK3 -> -120g/Felge, mit Carbon gehen locker -150g/Felge. Breiter ohne Mehrgewicht geht auch, z. B. mit der Syntace W40. Carbon Felgen, die leichter UND breiter sind, habe ich bisher nur in China oder USA gefunden... mit Versand, Steuer und Zoll sind da für 2 Felgen locker 500 Flocken weg  Und da kämen zumindest neue Speichen oder ggf. auch noch neue Naben dazu, wenn ich den Spike/Hope LRS einfach am Stück verkaufe - wozu ich gerade wegen 44z Freilauf und Option auf direkt ohne Mehrpreis mit Freilauf für die Hope-Kassette ordern tendiere. Money makes my head go round (the bend)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (22. Februar 2017)

Inzwischen ist ein Satz Fernost-Kohle-Felgen bestellt, sollte die Tage auf die Reise um den 1/2 Globus gehen.  Der Rest liegt schon hier:

 
 
 *Gewicht: *
Sapim Speichennippel Polyax Alu 32x, 2mm, 14mm (2008)
Gemessen: *10 Gramm*







 



Fräsporn 


Zwischenzeitlich gab es auch noch eine kleine Frischzellenkur am Cockpit:





Reverse RCC-790 Seismic - 197g
77designz Stem 31,8/36mm - 105g
ESI Grips Chunky - 60g (inkl. Endkappen)


----------



## Thebike69 (23. Februar 2017)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Inzwischen ist ein Satz Fernost-Kohle-Felgen bestellt, sollte die Tage auf die Reise um den 1/2 Globus gehen.  Der Rest liegt schon hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sieht vielversprechend aus. 
Schade das man für Hope einen extra Freilauf braucht


----------



## pfalz (23. Februar 2017)

Finally....


----------



## `Smubob´ (23. Februar 2017)

Thebike69 schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus.
> Schade das man für Hope einen extra Freilauf braucht


Ich freue mich auch schon "ein bisschen" drauf, die Räder aufzubauen 
Da ich jetzt eh neue Naben genommen habe (dann kann ich einfach den jetzigen LRS am Stück verkaufen), hat mich das wenig gestört, da ich die dann einfach ohne Aufpreis mit dem passenden Freilauf gekauft habe. In Sachen Zukunftssicherheit mache ich mir bei Hope auch keine Gedanken, die werfen nix halbgares auf den Markt, wofür man 2 Jahre später nix mehr nachzukaufen kriegt.




pfalz schrieb:


> Finally....


Wieviele Jahre hast du drauf gewartet?


----------



## pfalz (27. Februar 2017)

@`Smubob´

Willst das wirklich Wissen ...Vorbestellt hatte ich im November 2014. Hatte aber Anfang 2015 eine gebrauchte im bikemarkt gefunden zu einem vernünftigen Preis, die Wartezeit war also erträglich.


----------



## DerandereJan (28. Februar 2017)

Morschee,
ich bräuchte mal wieder eure hochgeschätzte Hilfe...
Die Tochter einer Freundin würde gerne mit ihrer Freundin 2 Tage um Neustadt verbringen. Tourenvorschläge kann ich den beiden machen, mein Problem...ich kenne direkt in Neustadt keine günstigen, bikefreundlichen Ferienwohnungen/Pensionen/Jugendherbergen...
Habt ihr da Tips für mich?

Grüße
Jan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flugrost (28. Februar 2017)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/suche-unterkunft-neustadt-weinstrasse.832119/


----------



## DerandereJan (1. März 2017)

Dankööö!


----------



## Optimizer (5. März 2017)

Rummsbumms, was zum Anziehen und was zum breiter machen....


----------



## Optimizer (25. März 2017)

Einmal 203mm


 

Kleines schwarzes Zubehör für (für mich) ungewohntes Antistarr


----------



## Modenbachbiker (28. März 2017)

Ein Paket mit 3 kg Stahl von der Insel


----------



## Optimizer (28. März 2017)




----------



## cougar1982 (4. Dezember 2017)

Heute gab es schon das erste Weihnachtsgeschenk das ich mir selbst gemacht habe.












Aufgebaut wird aber erst nächstes Jahr es fehlen noch einige Teile.


----------



## Optimizer (12. Januar 2018)

Farblich passender Flaschenhalter für Junior‘s SemiFat


----------



## lomo (13. Januar 2018)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Heute gab es schon das erste Weihnachtsgeschenk das ich mir selbst gemacht habe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sehr, ehr lecker! Den habe ich auch immer wieder im Auge. 
Was geht da an Reifenbreite?


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Januar 2018)

Es sollen 29x2,5 passen (in 27,5 sind bis 3,00 möglich). Es liegen auch schon passende Reifen hier. Aber mir fehlen noch die Laufräder und ein paar Kleinteile. Aber ich denke nächsten Monat sollte es fertig werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lomo (15. Januar 2018)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Es sollen 29x2,5 passen (in 27,5 sind bis 3,00 möglich). Es liegen auch schon passende Reifen hier. Aber mir fehlen noch die Laufräder und ein paar Kleinteile. Aber ich denke nächsten Monat sollte es fertig werden.



27.5 ... 3.0 ... mmmh


----------

